# Any Scottish April 2013 babies out there??



## bbymc

I've not long found out I'm expecting. Due date is approx. 14th April 2013. I live in Edinburgh. Looking for other Scottish mums to be to chat to and share my journey with.

Anyone out there? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm due around the 16th of April, I'm from near Glasgow... This is my 3rd pregnancy trying to hav our 1st child so I'm crapping my pants incase I lose this one too... Wots ur symtoms?? Is it ur 1st?xx


----------



## lj2245

16th April and I live in between Glasgow and Edinburgh :) 2nd child for me, 4th pregnancy...so a little nervous! 

Is it as foggy where you 2 are as it is here today? Can't see anything out my window!!


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls.

Congratulations on your pregnancies! Fingers crossed this one sticks!! 

Yeah this is my first. First pregnancy too. Had some spotting around my period time for a day and a half. Totally panicked but thankfully it stopped. We're both on edge a bit now! Even more so because I had a fair few symptoms last week (backache, slight cramping, headaches, sore boobs) but now I feel totally normal. No cramps, nothing. Except sore nipples lol. 

We've booked for our first appt at the hospital now though so I am just crossing my fingers until then. Its not until 4th sept. How are you both feeling? You got many symptoms?

As for the weather, it's been glorious sunshine here for 3 days. Too bad I've been stuck in the office lol!!


----------



## lj2245

Turned into 25 degree heat here too! Crazy weather. 

I have had mild cramping and slight nausea every now and again. Also boobs that feel like a ton weight and are soooooo tender!!! 

This is my 4th pregnancy, 2nd child (all going well). I saw my midwife yesterday and I'm scheduled for an early scan on the 28th and my booking in appointment is on the 27th :) 

Was in Edinburgh last Friday/Sat for a comedy night at the Fringe. Saturday was boiling! I spent most of my day in Ikea thought while DH went to the Hearts game :)


----------



## lj2245

Seems I'm forgetful as well :) Since I mentioned the 4th pregnancy 2nd child thing twice haha.


----------



## wannabewillow

:hiya: I'm a bit hazy on dates, but I think it's around 17th April and it's my second baby. Me and DH are very excited as this was a natural, unexpected conception, compared to our daughter, who took 2 years to conceive with the assistance of clomid.

We live near the Southern General in Glasgow. So far, my symptoms have been fairly similar to before. No sickness... Yet. Crippling boob pain and generally pissed off 5 days after I tested, if it's anything like Mairi's pregnancy, I'll be running vomiting from Lidl by Monday. Strange to say, although I'm really sore, it's very reassuring and a bit exciting. Hope we all have happy and healthy pregnancies. X :flower:


----------



## bbymc

lj2245 said:


> I'm scheduled for an early scan on the 28th and my booking in appointment is on the 27th :)

your lucky you get an early scan. Id love that, just to put my mind at rest!

Wannabewillow - congrats on your BFP. Naturally too  I hope you morning sickness doesnt get too bad. I've not had any...yet. My mum was hospitalised with such severe sickness when she had me. I'm praying that doesn't happen to me!!


----------



## wannabewillow

I feel so lucky this time around. With Mairi we were charting and temperature taking and doing everything, but it seemed to take ages. This time, we only DTD once because of family illness and bereavement, making a baby was the last thing on our minds. It's just wonderful. Even though FIL was a total athiest who believed nothing existed after death, I like to think, somewhere he's giving the thumbs up for DH to carry on with life.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I got my bloods back hcg 465 at 4 wks so thts normal but going on thurs for more bloods and my scans booked for the 22nd they are keeping an eye on me cos of my mcs and I fell pg this time after a dnc with no af inbetween. 

I'm just really hoping this is it been thru too much upset having losses. Xxx


----------



## Tbell31

Hi I'm in the borders and due April 10th :) x


----------



## lj2245

I don't really think I'm that lucky to be getting an early scan...it's only because I have had a previous EP resulting in emergency surgery so I'm high risk and have been having pains in my side. They need to check everything is in the right place! :) Fingers crossed...I'm preparing myself for the worst though eek!! 

There's loads of us Scottish lassies all due around the same time eh? We aren't telling our families until at least 12 weeks. What about you lot?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah me too il tell my mum at 11 wks just because theyre going on holiday then. I'm getting scans at 6 8 10 and 12 wks just cos of my previous mc I'm like u shitting myself and preparing for the worse...xx


----------



## lj2245

It seems like sooooo far away to 12 weeks. I don't have another scan booked for after my 6 week one yet. My last PG ended in a MMC after seeing the heart beat at 6 weeks so even if I do see one at my scan on the 28th I'll be begging for another at 8 weeks. And another at 10 weeks. Lol. 

Now...how to convince my other half to go the 16 miles to KFC for me??


----------



## CherylC3

Aw KFC sounds great I'm having a beef and haggis pie for lunch I swear I want the most unhealthiest things while pregnant. I lost my 1st at 7 wks and my 2nd 6 wks 2 days so I won't feel good till after a 12 wk scan.. Did u get ur hcg levels tested?x


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Aw KFC sounds great I'm having a beef and haggis pie for lunch I swear I want the most unhealthiest things while pregnant. I lost my 1st at 7 wks and my 2nd 6 wks 2 days so I won't feel good till after a 12 wk scan.. Did u get ur hcg levels tested?x


Ugh no. I have only seen the midwife in my local village doctor office. I questioned why I was being left until the 28th when I will be 7+1 and she said it was so they could see clearly, and it was apparently the first date available after 6 weeks. It doesn't help me though! If I am having another EP I guess I will start bleeding at some point between now and then so I am going to wait and see what happens. The pain I have is on the same side I had the last EP and I don't have a fallopian tube there any more. I do still have the ovary and can ovulate from both sides (the egg has to find its way to the other tube) so I'm thinking if it's an EP it has to have implanted in the ovary or somewhere random. 

I am hoping it may just be scar tissue pulling. I didn't have this pain with the pregnancy that ended in a MMC though. 


I also have a lump the size of an egg on that side and although it hurts frequently (like after going to the toilet, changing the bedding, doing anything strenuous) I was assured it was just a fatty lump and not a hernia or anything more sinister. I don't think that's what's causing the pain though because the pain is in my whole right hand side, not just where the lump is. 

What hospital are you going to for your scans?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope this is ur rainbow Hun...xx

I wanted mines at 7 wks but she wanted me in at 6... It's hairmyres in east Kilbride they hav a epu there so it's handy for me... I bought a digi to do tomoro to see if it says 3+ yet I got 2-3 on sun so hoping it goes up I'm so para bloody mc send u paranoid... Let's hope these are our forever babies this time :) xxx


----------



## lj2245

I am going to Wishaw. I had my d&c there so was wanting to go to St Johns in Livingston this time but DH pointed out that having my baby in Wishaw would be easier for our families to visit as they all live in Glasgow/EK.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I had my dnc in wishes Hun... Let's hope we don't nd anymore of them. I've got gobs of cm are u getting this??xx


----------



## lj2245

:| I swear to god I was just thinking that. It's mental! I googled it and everything. Apparently a sign all is well. I keep thinking it's blood and keep rushing to the toilet.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol me too but think its a good thing. Oh I wish I could see into the future lol...xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh me too. I wish I could relax and enjoy being pregnant. I loved being pregnant with my son. I think we've both had our fair share of heartbreak...time for things to go well!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah sure is Hun I'm away to have my quiet night and a takeaway yum... Spk to u soon lovely xxx


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah sure is Hun I'm away to have my quiet night and a takeaway yum... Spk to u soon lovely xxx


Hehe, alright for some! I have my son's wee pal staying the night so I'm trying to clean the house while they run about pretending to be Batman and Robin! Hoping they fall asleep at a decent time so I can put my feet up before my Husband comes home from work at 10! It will never happen haha :D


----------



## bbymc

CherylC3 said:


> I'm just really hoping this is it been thru too much upset having losses. Xxx

I hope this one sticks for you Hun. Fingers crossed we all have a healthy and happy 9 months  x

I've never has mc before and I'm even paranoid. I can't imagine how you all must be feeling! Not good to be getting scans a lot I guess but at least it will hopefully reassure you.

I'm having my scan at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. I'd rather not give birth there though. I've heard it is terrible. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies did a digi this morning and got 3+ I'm happy means. Tues beta 465 and today 2000 so I'm hoping it's a sticky one for me :) next bloods on thurs...cx

I think most nhs maternitys are all the same Hun I'm sure Edinburgh isn't any worse than wishaw... Wots ur due date hun??x


----------



## lj2245

Are there any other hospitals nearby? I guess I'm lucky I have a choice of 2 at equal distance. We said Wishaw but as the days go by I'm more and more sure I want St Johns. I think it's just nerves though! 

Yay for the 3+!! I didn't buy any digi's. I might have to go and get one though :) I have peed on 12 sticks since last Sat lol. I did buy 100 Ebay cheapies though so it's not so bad. 

I am as sick as a dog today. I was beginning to worry that I didn't have any symptoms when I had a shower and suddenly felt so nauseous. DH made eggs for breakfast and it's all I can smell. Ugh. I never thought I'd be so happy to be feeling so bad!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol yeh for symtoms I've only been sick once and felt sick a cpl of times but I just constantly feel hungover lol... Thirsty... Cheers for the friends request Hun... Oh I love digis seeing the words in front of u is amazing. Xx


----------



## bbymc

I'm not sure of my due date. I think it's between 12-14th April. Ive never used a digi either. Congrats on the 3+!! I bought a load of ovulation and pregnancy tests off the Internet too. Never used the ovulation tests in the end but I've tested a lot with the pregnany tests since I found out. Glad i got them cos id probably have spent a fortune otherwise!! They've kept me sane actually cos I've not had many symptoms and kept wondering if I was still pregnant. Especially after the spotting I had. Thankful, I am.

As for hospitals, the doc said I can choose st johns if I want, but as I live in walking distance to the ERI, I kinda feel to go there would be stupid! Who knows though, just wait and see later I guess.

That's crap uv been feeling Ill. I'm a bit queasy myself today. All is a good sign, that's all I keep telling myself lol.

So have you guys told anyone yet? I went to a hen do last weekend, got through it ok but when I went to drop my sis in law home, she told my bro I wasn't drinking and he immediately asked if was pregnant lol. I denied it but he knows when I'm lying, so it didn't work lol and so now they know. Decided to tell my parents this week too as I see them every day and they will probably guess too. I want it to be a surprise so we're just gona tell them. Doing it on tuesday. Pretty excited!! Not telling my OH parents until 12 weeks though cos we don't see them much and cos easily keep it from them until then.

Xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't want to tell anyone just yet. I did with the other 3 pregnancies and when 2 of them ended badly, having to tell everyone that I wasn't pregnant any more was awful. I am going to wait until my 7wk scan and see how I feel. I have my wedding reception on the 15th September so I won't be able to drink. I think if everything is still ok by then, we may make an announcement at that. 

I gave birth to my son in Glasgow Royal Maternity and I lived across the road from it. Worst thing ever. I kept going over when I was in labour (for 27 hours) and they kept sending me home. I think if my hospital is 15 - 20 miles away they might just keep me there this time hahaha. 

I bought 50opks and 100hpts for £11. Found out I was pregnant when trying out the hpts the day they arrived so I haven't used the OPKS either hehe. The hpts were definitely worth the money though. I pee on them like it's an obsession.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw just home from a nice lunch but had nausea on the way home :sick: 
I love peeing on sticks I swear by OPKs as I've fell pg every time I've used them..x

I bet ur bro didn't believe u...x

How nice announcing it at ur wedding reception..x

Well I'm sticking to my guns no one knos till 11wks xx


----------



## lj2245

I'll only be 10 weeks at the reception so not entirely sure yet. I might just announce it to everyone when I have given birth lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol yeah tht wud be the best way if only we cud go somewhere to be looked after for 9 months with no work to go to lol..xx


----------



## lj2245

I wish I had work to go to, I was made redundant on Friday. Totally out of the blue. No redundancy pay or anything. Totally shitting it! Need to try and find another job quick, before I start to show! Couldn't have happened at a worse time!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'm so sorry talk about bad timing.. Yeah just try to get anything so. Will get some mat pay. X


----------



## lj2245

I worked enough to qualify for Maternity Allowance already. I won't qualify for SMP now. It's more that I need money now lol. I have no idea how families cope on one wage alone! We will be living on beans and toast!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'm sorry I'm sure youl get something soon Hun...xx


----------



## lj2245

I Hope so!! :|

How's your nausea?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm ok now just got a bloaty belly lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies hope you are well this morning. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hi :) Doing not too bad....morning sickness well and truly on it's way. Have managed to eat breakfast but feel queasy as hell. And why can I smell EVERYTHING? DH came in with a drink that looked like coke last night and even though he was on the other side of the room I could smell that it was fruity. Turns out he was drinking Blueberry Absolut with the coke (yuk) and thought I would never know! 

How are you?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yuk tht makes me :sick: just thinking about it lol.. I'm ok hungover feeling again and my backs really sore. Xx


----------



## lj2245

When is your early scan? I just phoned Wishaw EPU to get an earlier appt as my scan isn't until the 28th when I will be 7+1. They have given me an appt on the 21st and are going to phone me back about going in for bloods too.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mines is the 22nd Hun so ur a day before me?xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm worried they won't be able to see anything at 6+1. I did ask for the 22nd or 23rd but they were all booked out. Ah well. If they can't see anything then, they will likely have me in again on the 28th. 

I can't believe how sick I am feeling. I just want to lie down.


----------



## CherylC3

I had a scan last time at 5 wks saw sack but no hb and a wk later at 6 wks saw a little hb then 2 days later lost it thts why I wanted 7 wks but I guess 6 8 10 and 12 is prob better. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I just dug out the early scan from my son. It was 6w 4d and looks like a lovely wee grain of rice with a perfect yolk sac. 

Are you not tempted to beg for weekly scans? I know I am :( I guess there are lots of people needing the scans. 

Just realised I'll be 11+3 at my booking in appt. Is that normal?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm starving all the time lol. X


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah.. I've not even filled the form out for the midwife I don't want to cos both times I've had my booking appointment thru and lost the baby before I got there.. So I'm putting it off till after my 8 wk scan. X


----------



## lj2245

I don't blame you. My memories of pregnancy with my son are really hazy. My MMC was almost 4 years ago too so even that is a bit hazy. 3 more weeks until we can maybe chill out a tiny bit. I hope it goes in quickly. I can't wait to get to 16 weeks when everything starts happening. 16 weeks with no proper signs of pregnancy other than sickness and sore boobs is a very cruel joke by mother nature! 

I wish I were hungry. I feel so sick. I need to go and get something for dinner and I can't think of anything to buy. I want melon...I can't get my head past that. I think it's because my mouth is so dry. 

In a strange way I'm pleased I feel so sick. Long may it continue!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I can't wait to relax about this pregnancy... Oh my mouth is so dry too nothing is helping. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I just typed a reply in here and my internet went. Damn lol. 

Strange thing just happened. Wishaw EPU called me. They were talking about me after I got off the phone and decided they aren't happy to just leave me as I've had this pain in my right hand side for over a week now. They want me to go in today. Heading in at 2:30 to get bloods and a scan. Doubt they will see a fetus but they might see what's causing all this pain.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun let me kno how u get on sweetie? U will see ur bean but I doubt u will see a hb just yet. Xx


----------



## bbymc

That's crap that you're feeling is ill. I was queasy this morning, but no sickness thank god. Have you found anything that makes it better? It'll be good to know if I suddenly get nauseous lol. I've been starving constantly!! It horrible. I feel like a total fatty! Aside from that I've just been shattered. 

My first scan won't be til October. I'm gona be so worried until then! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh man October will u be like 14 wks then??xx

Aw lj2245 how ate u Hun?xx


----------



## lj2245

Scan went well. We were waiting 2 hours to be seen Zzzz! Saw the wee baby in the right place, it's currently 6mm so she said my 5 weeks is about spot on. I have to go back on the 28th for a heartbeat scan. She said I ovulated from my left ovary so my left fallopian tube must be clear :) Awfy glad considering it's the only one I have! 

How are you both doing?


----------



## bbymc

jl2245, glad it went well, no doubt it'll give you piece of mind now!

Yeah, it's going to feel like forever to get to October! I'll be about 13 weeks then. Can't wait!


----------



## lj2245

I feel better knowing it's not ectopic but I don't think I'll feel any real kind of peace of mind until I feel the baby moving!

I am thinking that as long as I keep feeling sick, I will be content :) 

I got a photo of the scan. It's ridiculous, it looks like a full stop hahaha :D


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Hun... Bet ur glad missy so exciting I'm so worried can't wait till next week for my scan hoping to hear a hb at 6wk 2 days.


----------



## lj2245

Fingers crossed for you!!

Laura x


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. I'm in Edinburgh and just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant with my first baby! Still don't think it has sunk in yet but very very happy. Ive got my booking in appointment on September 4th and then my scan at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary on the 8th of October. Had really sore boobs for a week, and felt nauseous (sp?) today. It's a bit weird as I'm okay when actually eating but feel the nausea when I'm not. 

So sad to hear you've had EPs and MCs, hoping these ones stick for you all!! Oh, and my due date is April 20th! 

Arlene x


----------



## lj2245

Hi Arlene :) Congratulations! I didn't have the nausea until the last couple of days but I know what you mean about it being ok when eating! 

Poptarts are calling me from the kitchen and I am trying to ignore! Having melon instead... I bought 4 packets of chopped melon and grape in tesco today :|They go out of date tomorrow. I didn't notice this at the time!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome Arlene. Lat night I woke up with major cramps I was crying and everything called nhs 24 and it turned out I just needed a poop lol.. Was so constipated yesterday. X


----------



## lj2245

:| Are you feeling ok now?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah actually when I was talking on the phone t the nurse they had completely gone :blush: 

I've never been constipated didnt realise is could be so painful...I'm normally the opposite but I guess it's normal in pregnancy.. No cramps since then :) just the dull ache I had been getting anyway. X


----------



## lj2245

I kept kinda waking up with cramps and had a dream that I was bleeding. Woke up this morning in a right panic. 

My dreams are so vivid just now!

Constipation is not pleasant lol


----------



## wannabewillow

:flower: hi all! Hope you don't mind me butting in. I introduced myself a few days ago, but have been quiet on this thread. Getting impatiently worried about the lack of symptoms. Time seems to have dragged since last Sunday when I got my BFP.

Working back shift today, then I'm on call until tomorrow morning. It's very frustrating because I work in an environment where I come into contact with xrays and other nasties that are harmful to an embryo, so my bosses and close workmates have had to know from day dot about the pregnancy. Would have loved to have kept it to myself for a while, but it really wasn't an option. Having said that, the hugs I get when people find out are lovely. I've found myself really appreciating them. 

This sounds like suvh a depreessing post, it wasn't intended to. I'm normally such a chipper person!


----------



## wannabewillow

lj2245 said:


> I kept kinda waking up with cramps and had a dream that I was bleeding. Woke up this morning in a right panic.
> 
> My dreams are so vivid just now!
> 
> Constipation is not pleasant lol

Oh my God! That sounds awful. I hope you got to sit down with a nice drink and catch your breath. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
No, constipation is awful, my sympathy to anyone with it. Was thinking about a nice thing to say, but it all seemed to come out like a bad pun, eg, constipation's really sh*t/hard, etc:dohh:. Not good


----------



## CherylC3

Laura aw thts an awful dream.. My dreams are so vivid too..x

Wannabe willow aw Hun loads of ppl don't get symtoms till 7 wks Hun. Xx


----------



## wannabewillow

CherylC3 said:


> Laura aw thts an awful dream.. My dreams are so vivid too..x
> 
> Wannabe willow aw Hun loads of ppl don't get symtoms till 7 wks Hun. Xx

Ach, I know, I'm just being a daftie. With DD, I phoned NHS24 the day before my symptoms arrived because it was worrying me! A bit silly, considering I'm a childrens' nurse! If I get nauseous, I hope it doesn't strike on Sunday as I'm becoming a Godmother to Flake-y's wee boy. I don't think vomit is a good look when carrying a baby in church!

Still totally addicted to POAS. Got my 3+ weeks on my Clear Blue digi just there which made me reel with excitement. To be fair, it'll make DH reel with frustration over the spiralling cost of HPT to our budget! I said I'd stop when I got my 3+ and I have, so I must stick to my word. It is so addictive though. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day without too much nausea/heartburn/boobache/constipation! :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

Hahah I have resisted the urge to buy digis. I bought 100 cheapy Ebay hpts and they arrived the day I got my BFP so I have been peeing on them like they are going out of date. I still haven't made a dent in them right enough! They were only 7p each so I figure it's ok :)

I had no symptoms until about 2 days ago and now the morning sickness has swept in. Apparently Ginger is good for it so I will get some Ginger ale and sip that, see if it helps. 

All I could face for breakfast was a pop tart. I feel so unhealthy. I still have loads of melon left so will have that too. 

DH had a terrible night last night. He didn't sleep a wink. He started work at 6am today. I don't know if it's seeing the baby on the scan and the realisation that it's actually happening that's had him up all night or if it's a job interview he has tomorrow but it's not like him. He could fall asleep anywhere and usually does! I lie awake at night while he is out like a light. He works in the State Hospital in Carstairs and applied for a promotion. He's been told he is a shoo in for it but I don't think he wants the job, I think he's only doing it because his salary will increase by £300 a month and we need all the money we can get because I was made redundant. I feel awful though, I don't want him to be in a job he hates. He likes his current job and is a very laid back person. He spent hours yesterday going over interview notes and the job description so he doesn't make a tit of himself in the interview. I think maybe he doesn't want the job but because our situation has suddenly dawned on him he's stupidly worried he won't get the job. Poor soul. I am making him his favourite dinner tonight (which he usually eats so much of he falls asleep right after) and I have cleaned all the bedding with lavender soap powder. I might even run him a bath lol. 

Shaun back at school tomorrow so need to get him organised too!! No time to be sick!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur poor hubby. Spoil him Hun... Aw how old is shaun??xx

Are u lady's getting like dull aches like af pain?? I'm getting this it's odd.... I'm still peeing on sticks lol... Today I am more pg than the control line lol..x


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Aw ur poor hubby. Spoil him Hun... Aw how old is shaun??xx
> 
> Are u lady's getting like dull aches like af pain?? I'm getting this it's odd.... I'm still peeing on sticks lol... Today I am more pg than the control line lol..x

I was more pg than control today for the first time too :) And I have the dull aches too. I have had pain in my right shoulder since yesterday too, which is another reason why I had the scan because it's a sign of EP. If feels like I've pulled a muscle or something...it's doing my head in! 

Shaun just turned 7 on the 23rd July. I'd ideally have liked another while he was really young but it just didn't happen! He's going in to P3 now, I have no idea where the time went.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for ur test yeh my left shoulder was sore yesterday so when I woke with they pains I was in a right panic incase it was etopic cos I think it's around 5 wks etopic pregnancys cos harm... That's great p3 time does fly by... I would like 2 but hubby only wants one but I think if we hav this baby we will see how it goes then decide. Xx

Oh are u still getting loads of cm?? My lord I feel like I've got a puddle in my undies most of the time lol...x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah totally. It's causing me no end of panic. I swear I am paranoid android! 

I want to have 2 close together :) None of my sisters have kids so Shaun is kinda on his own, I feel so bad for him. I wish I had been able to give him a brother or sister close to his age. I keep asking DH if we can adopt a 5 year old but he's not keen lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I think il be at ease if I make it to 9 wks but cm is defo a gd thing. X


----------



## lj2245

When can you start using a doppler?


----------



## CherylC3

I heard 9 or 10 wks but most ppl don't get anything till around 13 wks I'd drive myself potty with one of them lol... U got one?x 

I'd like a ultrasound machine lol so I cud see it every day. X but they cost around a grand. X


----------



## lj2245

A grand eh? Not too bad lol. I don't have a doppler no, but was thinking about getting one if it would get me through the 8 to 16 week paranoia!


----------



## CherylC3

I've heard tht sonoline b are gd ones.x


----------



## lj2245

Angelcare is the only one I have heard of but I'll Google that one too :)


----------



## bbymc

Looks like I've missed loads of chat today!
lj2245, how'd your DH get on today then? He reckon he got the job?

Welcome Arlene - I'm from Edinburgh too. Looks like we have our first appt and scans on the same dates, in the same place too. My first appt is at lauriston place though, is yours?


----------



## arlene

bbymc said:


> Looks like I've missed loads of chat today!
> lj2245, how'd your DH get on today then? He reckon he got the job?
> 
> Welcome Arlene - I'm from Edinburgh too. Looks like we have our first appt and scans on the same dates, in the same place too. My first appt is at lauriston place though, is yours?

Hey. My first appointment is at Sighthill Medical Centre which is great as it's only five minutes from work. My scan is booked for the infirmary but I'm going to see if I can change to St John's for everything after that. My family all live in West Lothian so if I end up in hospital for any length of time it's easier for them. 

I told my parents the good news today and they're both ecstatic!! We lost my Nana at the beginning of July and my mum has been really down the last few weeks so this is just the news she needed!!

Hope everyone is well!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

His interview is tomorrow. Hopefully he will sleep well tonight!


----------



## bbymc

]


bbymc said:


> Looks
> My scan is booked for the infirmary but I'm going to see if I can change to St John's for everything after that
> We lost my Nana at the beginning of July Xx

I'm considering asking to go to st johns too, only cos I've heard nothing good about the ERI! 

We lost my nana at the end of May. It was a horrible time! I got really emotionally the other day cos I was talking about who I was excited to tell about our news and I said, my nana. Then I remembered she's not here anymore. It made me go through the heartbreak all over again.

That said, like you, I really feel that this has been the lift my family needed. My parents are extatic!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies 

Arlene glad ur parent were pleased, sorry about ur nana. X

Aw hope his interview goes well Hun..cx

Bby sorry for ur nana also Hun..x

Well I woke through the night with they painful cramps again... Is this normal how sore is normal?? I'm so paranoid cos I've never had it with my other pregnancys right enuf they ended in mc. Xx


----------



## wannabewillow

Morning all. Bit of a drama last night. Ended up in through Royal last night after I started bleeding at.work. They didn't do much, other than take bloods and give me the number for the EPU in the Southern. Have to phone them and find out where to go next. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hun hope ur ok call epu and demand a scan Hun they can do them there for reassurance. Xx


----------



## wannabewillow

I called them and they don't want to see me until Monday because they think it's too early to find a heart beat. I'm so worried. I went to the loo just there and there's more blood. Like a watery peachy brown. I phoned into work and they told me not to come in, but when I told them my scan wasn't until Monday, I felt like a fraud, as if I could go into work today. My mind is ticking over and over. I'm in the house on my own now and feeling a little lost. Might get dressed and head off out. I hate the thought of sitting alone.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun some woman do bleed during pregnancy.. Hope ur ok...x :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

wannabewillow said:


> Morning all. Bit of a drama last night. Ended up in through Royal last night after I started bleeding at.work. They didn't do much, other than take bloods and give me the number for the EPU in the Southern. Have to phone them and find out where to go next. X

Oh Fluff! Try the EPU at the Royal Infirmary if you have no joy with the southern. They were brilliant with me, I got 4 early scans with them with my DS and they couldn't have been nicer about it, they also allowed me to self refer. 

How for along are you? Hopefully it's nothing :( Some women do bleed, it seems to be a common thing, and the pregnancy goes on as normal but I know how I'd be feeling right now if it were me and all I can say is I'm thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabewillow

Thanks guys, interpretting from my conception date (I know it was my Birthday, as me and OH hadn't BD'd for ages before due to his Dad's illness and passing away), I'd say 5 weeks on the nose. If you went from LMP, we'd be talking 7weeks, give or take. I don't think a scan would really show anything helpful this early on. I'm going to phone them back later this morning as ask if I can go in for a repeat HCG. Last night it was 2981, so at least if there's an increase, I know there's hope to keep me going until Monday. I just don't want any bad news to blight Sunday, but then again, don't know how reliable my smile would be if I didn't know. My lovely best friend is driving all the way from Gourock with her wee boy (my soon-to-be Godson) to take me out and keep me company. I just can't tell my Mum just now, she'd worry a million times more than me and I don't need that! Thanks all. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Let us know how the bloods and scan go. Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun keep us posted... Hope ur ok. Cx

I called epu to ask about my cramps through the night and the lady said its normal and to take paracetamol so I'm not worrying about them. I think some ppl get severe cramping at the beginning at least it's only been 10 mins each night x


----------



## bbymc

Wannabewillow - sorry to hear uv been having a hard time!! I'll cross my fingers that you get an hcg increase.

Keep us posted. I'll be thinking about you! Xx


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Aw Hun keep us posted... Hope ur ok. Cx
> 
> I called epu to ask about my cramps through the night and the lady said its normal and to take paracetamol so I'm not worrying about them. I think some ppl get severe cramping at the beginning at least it's only been 10 mins each night x

I have had really painful cramps all day today. It feels like I am starting my period. I keep expecting to see blood :(


----------



## Fergie

Can i join ?? :flower:

I'm nearly 6 weeks, due 12th April and from Perthshire :D.

Bleeding is common in early pregnancy. My sis bled at the start of both hers and they were fine :flower.


----------



## marymoomin

Hello ladies, and congrats to you all. I am just outside Glasgow. This is my 4th pregnancy but have 1 dd after two ectopics. I have been having betas, which are doubling nicely so far and have an early scan( too early I suspect) at the Royal tomorrow.
Happy and Healthy 9mths to everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladybird welcome. Oh and yeah for scan mines not till wed :(..cx

Laura I'm getting they cramps they are worse in bed Hun... I called EPU today and she said its normal but if really soar take paracetamol... It's weird it's very like period cramps fingers crossed Hun this is a gd sign..xx

Wannabewillow I hope ur ok Hun..x


----------



## wannabewillow

Morning all! Bleeding seems to have tailed off, thank goodness, but when I dropped Mairi off at nursery, one of her nursery staff pulled me aside to say Chicken Pox was doing the rounds. Mairi was coughing this morning and she's become a bit snotty, oh bugger! I've had Chicken Pox before, but even so, at work, if there's so much as a Chicken Pox contact patient, the pregnant staff members are whisked out of that theatre into another one ASAP! I've had it in the past, but it's still worrying. To be fair, there's little point in worrying, I can't do anything because if Mairi does have it, I don't have the option to stay away from her. Oh Hells Bells, what a pain. At least I've had it myself!

Hope everone has a lovely day! I'm off to the hairdressers to get the chop for Sunday!
Xxx


----------



## wannabewillow

lj2245 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Hun keep us posted... Hope ur ok. Cx
> 
> I called epu to ask about my cramps through the night and the lady said its normal and to take paracetamol so I'm not worrying about them. I think some ppl get severe cramping at the beginning at least it's only been 10 mins each night x
> 
> I have had really painful cramps all day today. It feels like I am starting my period. I keep expecting to see blood :(Click to expand...

How have your cramps been honey? Keeping everything crossed that it's inplantation. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great it's stopped Hun.. Yeah still getting dull aches but had the odd painful one but called EPU and the lady said its normal. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey, you lot have been chatty since I was last here :D And newbies! Yay! Welcome :D 

Feeling a lot better today. Went to bed at 7pm last night and just got up, must have needed the sleep. 

Cat was supposed to go and get dressed today and we forgot all about it, whoops!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol pregnancy brain lol... Well I'm just on my way to get more bloods done but won't get the results till like tues :(


----------



## lj2245

Why so long?


----------



## CherylC3

I think its cos of the weekend last week I got them done the tues and didn't get the results till the Friday. X


----------



## lj2245

Is it hcg blood tests? I always thought the results came back the same day.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah she said to call tomoro afternoon cos they might be back. I hope so xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya, can I join please :)
I from Perth Scotland, expecting baby number 5. My husband and I have 4 daughters.

Little tiny is due 31st of March, but I'm always late lol, earliest I've been is 4 days late (latest was 10 days late)

xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome god ur house must be busy... Ur poor hubby when they grow up no chance he'll get into the bathroom lol..xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

He said he is going to build an out house! lol :lol:


----------



## lj2245

Hi :) Will no5 be a J name too? :)

How are you all feeling?


----------



## ladyredlainey

My husband would prefer to keep the J's going, but if little tiny is a boy (unlikely, but we never know lol) we will maybe change it :D

I'm not having morning sickness, which is a first for me, it is more tiredness that gets me, but with the school and nursery on now, I'm having to walk a lot more, so it is helping a bit.

How are you lj?


----------



## lj2245

Not bad! No MS today, which has me worried. Hopefully it will come back at some point before I start freaking out lol. 

Been soooo tired recently. Housework is slipping :(


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm playing catch up with the housework today......should still be doing it, but spotted this lovely scottish group lol! so had to say hello :) 

Hope the sickness comes back a little for you, I don't feel right being preg with no morning sickness, but I've other symptoms which are putting my mind at ease xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol he will need one. X

I'm ok just done a bit of house work I'm knacked and starting work at 2 :(


----------



## Fergie

marymoomin said:


> Hello ladies, and congrats to you all. I am just outside Glasgow. This is my 4th pregnancy but have 1 dd after two ectopics. I have been having betas, which are doubling nicely so far and have an early scan( too early I suspect) at the Royal tomorrow.
> Happy and Healthy 9mths to everyone!

I hope your scan went well :thumbup:


----------



## marymoomin

Hi, thanks for that! 
Scan was ok, although to start with they could see anything. They were just about finished and a yolk sac popped up. They are fairly sure things are ok, but I am to have another one tomorrow as I am working in London next week and they want to make sure its definitely in the right place before I fly. XX


----------



## bbymc

Ooh, there's lots of newbies since I was on yesterday. How you all doing? 

I took the day off work today. Yesterday I was sooo nauseous and literally couldn't keep my eyes open past 2pm. I nearly got caught dozing off at my desk. It was horrendous. Woke up this morning feeling worse that ever. Could barely lift my head. No sickness, but really terrible nausea and exhaustion. So I just called in sick. Couldn't face another day like yesterday but I kinda feel like a fraud since I'm not actually ill, just pregnant. Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Ooh, there's lots of newbies since I was on yesterday. How you all doing?
> 
> I took the day off work today. Yesterday I was sooo nauseous and literally couldn't keep my eyes open past 2pm. I nearly got caught dozing off at my desk. It was horrendous. Woke up this morning feeling worse that ever. Could barely lift my head. No sickness, but really terrible nausea and exhaustion. So I just called in sick. Couldn't face another day like yesterday but I kinda feel like a fraud since I'm not actually ill, just pregnant. Lol xx


When I had my son I had constant nausea with no actual sickness. It was horrible. I have had nausea on and off this time but the exhaustion is a nightmare! Plus, I am so hungry today! I can't stop eating. Just went in a massive huff with my husband because he wouldn't drive 16 miles to KFC for me. lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lj u still having the cramps??xx


----------



## Happy_mama

me! im in dunfermline (fife) due 29th of april with baby number 3 x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah getting them on and off all day. Think I'm about to eat my own arm, I'm so hungry!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm still getting the too. And god my boobs are killing x


----------



## lj2245

Lol mine too. Plus I'm in a right bad mood.


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome happy mama..x

Aw god tell me about it thot I was going to kill hubby earlier lol...xx


----------



## malia

Im in Glasgow and baby #1 is due April 20th :)


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome Malian. Xx

Well tht was me up through the night constipated again it's so painful... It's so hard to go and this morning I feel so sick think my day is gonna suck working 8 till 7.30.x


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hope the constipation settles soon Cheryl, I was for a few days passed there, but had a naughty tea last night, which helped things going this morning :blush: so feeling a bit better now.

Hope you are all well this morning, my girls and I were like drenched rats this morning on the school run, that rain was thumping down lol, so I'm hoping they dry off fine at school, my youngest was bone dry, being in the buggy lol.

I am feeling quite relaxed today, although kept having dreams I couldn't seem to shake of me spotting, and worrying, but woke up fine lol. Yesterday I felt to be quite agressive :wacko: which is not like me, I more felt numb as I couldn't act out on it, so I'm glad it's past.

xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh what was that rain like eh? We are all drowned rats. 

I have yet to suffer from constipation. Prob coz I have done nothing but eat for days...I am so hungry all the time! I think I've had about 10 melons in the last week...that has to be good for the digestive system lol. 

Still no sickness here...it's been gone a while now. If it wasn't for the constant poas I might be worried. I don't know why, I have a good feeling about this one! My LMP started on my wedding day lol, so it would be perfect if it was a proper wee honeymoon baby :) It's funny being 5w4d and knowing it was 5w4d since the wedding. Good way of keeping count!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

awww a little honeymoon baby!! :cloud9: how lovely :D
Congrats to you both :D what the most precious way to keep count eh, so lovely!

I've not been sick, occasionally feel it, but it only lasts about 10 mins lol! which is very odd for me :lol:

I am forcing a cup of decaff coffee down me at the moment, as I've gone off coffee and tea, and diluted juice :dohh: and water makes me feel awful, like indigestion or something, just not nice, so I need to up the fluids pronto.

I hope that rain is off soon, as I need to collect my daughter from nursery, unless my darling hubby gets off work early (fingers crossed :blush: lol)

xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm feeling really sick today and just want to do a proper poo. :(


----------



## bbymc

Well, I'm off work again today. This nausea is killing me! It's so depressing. It even kept me up last night so I'm totally exhausted! It would probably be easier if I was actually sick, then I'd at least get some relief.

It's funny lj2245 because the only thing I've fancied eating and managed to enjoy so far today is melon lol! 

Cheryl, have you tried eating branflakes or allbran? They always make me go to the toilet no problem! Or try making a bran loaf with prunes in it. That works a treat too. Xx


----------



## malia

CherylC3 said:


> I'm feeling really sick today and just want to do a proper poo. :(

I feel your pain! I'd give anything to be able to poop right now :|!


----------



## lj2245

We'r a right bunch of misery today eh? :wacko: I just slept 2 hours away. DH is starting work at 2 so I'll have the house to myself tonight. My son is away to his Dads for the weekend. I just need to go and pick the cat up from the vets and fix my Dads computer and I can chill out. I plan on watching rubbish on tv and eating a punnet of grapes :happydance:

Fresh orange is supposed to be good for constipation. I suffer from IBS and it's the dashing to the loo variety so if I ever get constipated I just eat tomatoes or something spicy and I know it will clear me right up :haha:

Sickness...I was sipping on ginger beer and that helped massively but I have went right off it now! Funny how pregnancy seems to put me right off things that are helpful! With DS I craved KFC and Irn Bru. Very healthy. 

DH is doing my wick right in! He keeps playing Abba and Paulo Nutini and that seems to be making me very angry! :shrug:


----------



## marymoomin

I am sorry to hear about the nausea and the constipation. 

I had my second scan today. It would now seem that we have two yolk sacs so in complete shock. They went from stuggling to find one yesterday, to two obvious yolk sacs.

OH is over the moon. I cant get my head round it!


----------



## CherylC3

Omg thts amazing Hun congrats xxxx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Aww twins :happydance: congratulations xx


----------



## lj2245

Bloomin 'eck pal! That's awesome :D I would love twins. Only because a friend of ours had twins and they are sooooo cute! Another friend is pregnant with twins just now too. It's in the air!


----------



## marymoomin

I am totally terified to the point I cant get excited. I work full time and oh does the child care. He jsut about manages with 1, never mind 3 under three!:haha:
I know I will get excited but yesterday they could hardly find 1, now 24 hrs later its 2!!


----------



## lj2245

When is your next scan? Maybe there will be 3 :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Aww. Congrats! Twins would be a huge shock but I'm sure once you get your head round it you'll be super excited! Xx


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> When is your next scan? Maybe there will be 3 :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
No thanks!!!! I will get excited at the next scan- its 31 August. Thanks for your congrats, my parents are less than pleased. Thankfully oh is over the moon and has older twins from his first marraige, so he knows what he is doing!


----------



## lj2245

Why are your parents less than pleased? :o


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies my bloods are 

15dpo 465
24dpo 12406


----------



## lj2245

Wow that's brilliant. You are doubling less than every 48 hours!


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> Wow that's brilliant. You are doubling less than every 48 hours!

Lovely progression! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> Why are your parents less than pleased? :o

I think they are just worried about the pregnancy (I had a difficult one last time) and how I will cope when I go back to work.....


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you be fine Mary. Xx

I'm a bit worried its twins I'm having. X


----------



## 1stB4by

I'm in the April 2013 Scottish gang too lol found out this morning, so as long as this little bean sticks, we'll be +1 around 28th April :happydance:
On saying that though, my mum's a twin, so kinda got a hope that we carry on the family gene of twins :wacko:
Going to hold out as long as possible to tell families, just to make sure all is okay.

Mary congratulations on your twinies :) what a fantastic surprise :)


----------



## lj2245

Hah Cheryl I was just thinking that!!! 

You have a scan next week?


----------



## marymoomin

CherylC3 said:


> Aw you be fine Mary. Xx
> 
> I'm a bit worried its twins I'm having. X

Our betas made oh wonder last week. Can you get a scan?


----------



## CherylC3

Scan on wed at 9am ladies :) I can't wait now they betas hav gave me hope I might hav a sticky. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Eeeeeeee!!! It's all getting exciting now!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey got this from another site my hcg is more than hers 

Hi Ladies

I tested 5 days early last thurs and got a strong line on FR, my official test date was Tuesday just gone and here are my results so far* with 5 day expanded blasts* 

15dpo 484 progesterone over a 1000* mines 465
16dpo 685 prog wasnt tested, 
18dpo 1413 prog 1200 
20dpo 2777 
22dpo 5379
24dpo 11360. Mines 12406
27dpo 25613
31dpo Two strong H/B's seen* 
Logged


----------



## lj2245

How would you feel about twins?


----------



## lj2245

Saw this:

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

According to that you're above average but within the 'normal' range.


----------



## CherylC3

I'd love them but I be happy with one I just want this baby babies so bad... Well can't wait for wed :)


----------



## lj2245

3rd times the charm, so they say. Can you remember your betas from last time?


----------



## CherylC3

I didn't get any last times they only did them this time cos I fell pg after a dnc with no af inbetween. X


----------



## marymoomin

CherylC3 said:


> Scan on wed at 9am ladies :) I can't wait now they betas hav gave me hope I might hav a sticky. Xx

Very exciting!!!! XX


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Mary I wish U had betas done on thurs then I could of compared. X


----------



## marymoomin

My friend is a doctor and she was saying it more the rate at which the hcg doubles rather than the actual no..... the other thing is that I ovulated cd21, so I am kind of a week behind my technical date so I am not sure that I am good fooor comparison....
Where are you getting scanned ( sorry if I missed this in an earlier post)


----------



## lj2245

Morning Scottish Ladies! How are you all this morning? 

My sister has bought a house and muggins here has to drive my Dad the 1.5 hour trip to EK so he can see it. I had morning sickness all night long and it kept waking me up. Just nausea though, no actual sickness. Now I'm up it's gone. Typical. And now I'm shattered and grumpy.


----------



## lj2245

Also...this might sound daft but what are 'nubs' and 'bump buddies'??


----------



## ladyredlainey

I have a bump buddy who is due the same day as I am. Just nice to blether away to someone who is due the same day.

Nub is still a new thing for me lol! I think it is when the baby gets to about 12 weeks and you get a scan, you can somehow tell from the nub if it might be a boy or girl, like at which angle or something lol! not totally sure, I am sure folk will know better than me x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it's at hairmyres hospital in east Kilbride...x

Lj I'm with u on the sickness going to try and force myself to eat some pasta. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh that's what I get for saying the sickness has gone now I'm up. Has it hell!! I feel as sick as a dog today. I had to make excuses to my sister as there is no way I'm driving that far. I wish I could tell her I'm pregnant but DH won't let me.


----------



## CherylC3

I wouldnt Hun god ek is 10 mins from me lol.. Funny just had to force some pasta down while boaking and found fudge in the cupboard and tht was fine lol...x


----------



## lj2245

I managed some grapes!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just in and I'm so sicky it's awful :(


----------



## lj2245

:( I am still clinging to the couch. I need to pee desperately but have been putting it off. 

Never thought I would be so happy to be feeling so rough!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I've shoved my dinner in and feel a bit better. X


----------



## lj2245

:)


----------



## Fergie

I don't usually get morning sickness til at least week 9 thankfully :D, but it lasts til about 18 weeks :(.

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fergie ur lucky this is awful...xx


----------



## lj2245

Brutal! :sick:


----------



## Fergie

The only thing that kept it at bay for me was ginger snap biscuits :D. I had 2 sitting by my bed that i ate before i even got my feet out of bed. I'm hoping they'll work for me again this time :D.


----------



## lj2245

It was Ginger beer for me but I've even gone off that now :( Need to try and find something else!


----------



## lj2245

Oh Jebus....now I'm bawling like a baby at some wee guy on the X-Factor. Talk about hormonal!


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today? :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I feel awful I'm so sick and was up all night with the constipation pain again I can't handle it... I think im in for a rough ride with this pregnancy. X


----------



## lj2245

:( Oh no, poor you :( Is it deffo constipation? I had to get up to pee 3 times but other than that I slept ok. Felt ok when I woke up and thought I was in for a good day but the nausea has just come back. Lovely!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I normally go every morning no hassle but I can't go and everytime I get the pain and backache I can go a little bit but looks like rabbit poo. X


----------



## lj2245

Oh fluff. I wonder if u have something similar to what I have. I developed IBS when pregnant with my son and I couldn't stay off the toilet. IBS can also cause constipation. 

have you been taking laxatives?


----------



## CherylC3

I haven't took anything was going to take syrup or figs but everything says don't take while pg. x


----------



## CherylC3

Well I definitely feel pg this time not like the last 2 times.


----------



## lj2245

:) Well that's a positive anyway! I think there's one you can take while pregnant, fibrogel or something. It's a fibre drink. I used it after I had DS. I had to take iron tablets as I lost some blood after labour so I was stupidly constipated and had stitches so really couldn't strain lol. Fibrogel is ok for BF so I think it would be ok for pregnancy, have a look out for it.


----------



## CherylC3

I saw tht is says consult ur dr so I might call them tomoro. X


----------



## lj2245

I don't think there's anything medicinal in it (the herbal one anyway). It's worth even making an appt with your doc and asking him to prescribe you something. The bloating is bad enough without constipation too! 

I have to drive to EK and back today. Not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## CherylC3

I got it I called he chemist and she said try dried apricots and if it doesn't work take the fibrogel... Aw shame ur having tht drive. X


----------



## lj2245

I cancelled again...still stuck to the couch. I told her I was pg tho so she's delighted and totally understands, which is great. 

Good luck with the Fibrogel! Fingers crossed it works!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts gd then... Just forced some soup down... I don't kno how I'm goin to manage tomoro at work :sick: I hav never felt s shit. Xx

Are u as sicky today?x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah. I cannot think of a single thing I can face eating other than potato. Dry potato! currently have chunks of potato in the oven dry roasting. Potato makes me bloat aswell. Ugh. 

I had a bagel for breakfast with bacon and Philadelphia. I ate half and started to feel nauseous. Now I'm off bacon and cream cheese. The list of foods I'm going off is getting bigger and bigger by the day! The cat ran away with the half of the bagel I left...at least she enjoyed it! 

I think I might make a big pot of homemade soup to try and get some goodness in me. I just need to drag myself to Tesco 10miles away to get the stuff I need. Might leave that until tomorrow! 

Not long 'til Weds. You excited? I didn't feel this ill with the MMC but I remember being this ill with DS so I'm very optimistic!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah m excited... I just had carrot and corri der soup booked all the way through it... Don't kno wot i will be able to eat... Must be a gd sign then. I'm dreading work tomoro xx


----------



## lj2245

Do you have a busy job? My job was busy but it was in a small office so I wasn't too worried because the other girl I worked with was the owners daughter and spent all day online shopping so I could have been green at the gills and she wouldn't have noticed. I don't need to worry about MS at all now I've been made redundant but trying to find a job with MS is not easy! I'm dreading interviews lol.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm a mobile hairdresser and I'm working 10 till 9 tomoro :(


----------



## lj2245

Oh fluff! On your feet constantly, that's the worst job for pregnancy I could ever imagine. Poor you! 

At least you will have lovely hair though. Mine looks like a birds nest!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's ok cos I can sit inbetween colour and cutting but I'm dreading it... My hair is a riot the now tbh x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi ladies :flower:

Can i join? I live in Perth.

I'm pregnant with baby 2 although this is my third pregnancy. I had a early mc in early June and then got pg again without a period inbetween. Have had two reassurance scans and at the second one last week got to see baby heartbeat :cloud9: at that time baby was measuring 6+6 so will be 7.5 now. 

I am feeling a little better to hear i am not the only one suffering with nausea and sickness. Today has been quite rough and dh is out for the day so am trying to entertain ds1 which is not easy. He came into the bathroom this morning when i was being sick asking what i was doing. When i told him i wasnt feeling well he started patting my back saying poor mummy. Bless him he is so sweet at times. He will be 3 at the end ot this month. When i was pregnant with him i was sick from 6 weeks right through to the end so am hoping for an easier time. I am dreading going back to work tomorrow as have been on hols for the last 2 weeks and it has helped being able to nap when needed. And really not looking to the 50 min bus journey each way. It is tempting to take the car but its just so frickin expensive :growlmad:

Anyway sorry for rambling on a bit :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome... I also hav fell pg straight after mc with no af in between... Where o u work thts a long journey. X


----------



## lj2245

Hi :) I have a 7 year old and was thinking after this baby I'd like to have another right away but now I have been reminded of the MS I have changed my mind! :sick:


----------



## Kaybee

CherylC3 said:


> Hey welcome... I also hav fell pg straight after mc with no af in between... Where o u work thts a long journey. X

Thanks. I live about 15miles north of perth but the bus does the country (scenic) route. Takes AGES! I make good use of the kindle i got at xmas


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Hi :) I have a 7 year old and was thinking after this baby I'd like to have another right away but now I have been reminded of the MS I have changed my mind! :sick:

This will be my last baby i think as will be 36 soon and feel about 86 :haha:. Wish we'd started having babies when we were younger. 

I've been sipping on sprite and lemonade as that helped with ms last time so far its helping a bit. Its funny tho cause i dont usually like fizzy drinks :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

I might have to try that. With DS I craved Irn Bru although I don't have it normally and haven't had it since giving birth to him! I was sipping Ginger Beer as it's supposed to help but I have totally gone off it. 

My son has ginger hair and there are no gingers in his family at all, the amount of Irn Bru I drank while pregnant was blamed! :haha:


----------



## marymoomin

Good luck with scans and appointments this week ladies. I hope you are all feeling better. I am working in London this week and probably wont get on here much. I am hoping the ms doesnt kick in while I am away as every single one of my colleagues will be there. Anyway, best of luck to the those at appointments and get well soon to those who are poorly....


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
Sorry some of you are struggling with MS but to be honest, it's a comfort to me! I've been soooo nauseous over the last few days. Hardly been able to get out of bed! I'm back at work tomorrow and I have an interview for another job at 9.30am. Absolutely terrified I'll be feeling how I have the last two mornings. Don't know if I'll make it if I do! 

It's funny, in all the years of watching people announce pregnancies and have babies and wishing it was me, I'm now beginning to wonder lol. I thought pregnancy would be fun and exciting. Right now it just feels totally miserable. I just keep looking at babies and thinking it'll all be worth it in the end. That and, at least I'm feeling something, I'd be worried if I felt totally normal. I'm crossing my fingers it doesn't last too long though! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Once you get past 12 - 13 weeks you usually start to feel better, get more energy, start to 'glow', etc. At least that's what happened with DS so I'm clinging to that!! 

I had such strange dreams last night. DH woke me up because I was staring at him and muttering in a strange voice. I think the next 6 weeks will be interesting!


----------



## CherylC3

Ha ha iron bru... Have fun away working in London...x

Aw I kno I thot ms was feel sick be sick and feel fine but got its awful I read at 10 wks it starts to get better cos the hcg levels drop then so here's hoping..x

Well fybogel worked did a proper poo :) still trying to force my food in but Atleast I can poo. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hurrah!! I forced myself to eat a crumpet this morning and now I feel worse than ever. I had a glass of milk too...uuugghhhh.

Think it will be another day clinging to the couch for me!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm well jel I feel rough as and got to go to work and it's such a long day boo :(


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah we're sweet peas..x

My mission is to get to a raspberry never got tht far. X

Well I want to get to the end but I will try and relax after 8 wks. X


----------



## lj2245

I don't think I have ever seen a real sweetpea...but it's better than an apple pip!! 

I am wanting to get to my scan on the 28th and will set a new goal from then!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I thinkim getting scanned every 2 wks till my 12 wk one. X


----------



## lj2245

I hope they let me have more scans after my 7w one. I'd even be happy with 9w then 12w. I won't be able to relax for 5 week not knowing what is going on. I lost my last pregnancy at 8w and it wasn't discovered until the 12 week scan. If I have to go through all that again I think I'll just give up trying to have more kids!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Hun Id just say to them cos the lady at hairmyres is real nice and she said I'd be scanned every 2 wks cos of my 2 mcs. X


----------



## lj2245

I will definitely insist on it. I wanted one this week too but they said I'd have to wait until next week. I'd have preferred 6, 8, 10 and 12 but because I had the one last week it's messed things up a bit.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I think they hav a rule against every week scans unless u hav had heavy bleeding. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

hi ladies

how have you been today? Got my first day back at work over with. Thankfully managed to get through today without being sick but have felt really ROUGH at times. 

At my scan last week they said that would be it until the usual scan at 12 weeks but when I got my letter through with my appointment I will be around 14 weeks and there is no way I can wait that long. Going to try phone them tomorrow to bring it forward a bit.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good no sickness at work Hun... Aw 14 wks thts ages away I nd to call my dr and get my midwife stuff sorted. Ive been putting it off cos I've never made it to my midwife app before. X


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks. I so hope you get to your mw appt. I know that feeling though :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope ur well...x

I'm still ill but scan tomoro so hoping its good news. X


----------



## lj2245

Still ill here too! Can only be a good sign. What time is your scan at? Mine is a week today.


----------



## CherylC3

It's 9 am so early :( but I'm hoping since im ill it will be good news. X


----------



## lj2245

It should be :) You'll need to put up a photo of the scan for us to see :) 

Me and you are spot on with dates so I can imagine your scan is what my wee yin looks like hehe :)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol sure will Hun.. How big should it be at 6wks 2? Around 7mm? X


----------



## CherylC3

Just noticed ur ticker between 7 and 9mm. X


----------



## CherylC3

U still having the af type cramps?x


----------



## lj2245

I'm not sure. They had me measured at 6mm when I had my scan last week but the measurements seem to be the sac, not the fetus. My ticker says 7-9mm :)


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> U still having the af type cramps?x

Yes :( They seem worse today than they have been. I also have a sharp pain in what I can only assume is my cervix or uterus...hopefully stretching pains! Apparently the fetus doubles in size this week and week 6 is the most crucial.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm getting them too... Yeah I heard at wk six it grows a mm everyday. 

My last scan with my second it measured 5 mm and she said I was 6 wks but tht obviiously wasn't a healthy pregnancy so I'm hoping it's around 8mm tomoro if its in the right place god I can't help doubt myself...x


----------



## lj2245

I need to dig out my 6w4d scan I had of Shaun and find out what size he was.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u shud. X


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
Cheryl, I hope all goes well tomorrow. You should definitely put your scan pic up cos as far as I know, I will also be 6+2 tomorrow. Not getting any scans until 2nd October so I'd love to see what my sweet pea might look like now.

How you all been feeling? I've been signed off work for a week. Can barely get out of bed and feel terrible. Being tested for a UTI, but I reckon it's just horrendous MS. Had to tell my boss too which I didn't really wana do, but thankfully she was excited for me and really understanding. I'm just hoping I don't need to take too much more time off!

Xx


----------



## lj2245

It says 8.0 cm but it doesn't have crosshairs marking where the measurements are from and to. It's def not Shaun lol!!! I wonder what was 8.0cm!?! The scans must have been different 8 years ago lol.


----------



## lj2245

Oh wait...it does have crosshairs. I'm confused now. Maybe it was supposed to be MM not Cm?


----------



## lj2245

I'm a complete idiot. I have no idea what the 8.0cm is referring to but I just noticed another measurement on the picture of the scan itself, I couldn't see it at first because it's white on black and white! It says 6.7mm 6w4d. 

Phew!


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Hi girls,
> Cheryl, I hope all goes well tomorrow. You should definitely put your scan pic up cos as far as I know, I will also be 6+2 tomorrow. Not getting any scans until 2nd October so I'd love to see what my sweet pea might look like now.
> 
> How you all been feeling? I've been signed off work for a week. Can barely get out of bed and feel terrible. Being tested for a UTI, but I reckon it's just horrendous MS. Had to tell my boss too which I didn't really wana do, but thankfully she was excited for me and really understanding. I'm just hoping I don't need to take too much more time off!
> 
> Xx


I can totally empathise, I have been stuck to the couch since Saturday morning. It's horrible! I just had to do a weekly shop online and the only thing I could face adding was cornflakes and potatoes! Talk about bland! DH made a curry for dinner and all I could eat was a bit of rice and some naan bread. It's good you have been signed off work. Hopefully the first week of MS is the worst and we will either get used to it or it will ease off soon.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey a I wish I wasn't self employed so I cud hav a few wks off too..forced myself to eat some chips from the chippy and bought ice cream and able to eat the ice cream easier than the chips...x

Aw well we shall see the out come tomoro... Keep ur fingers crossed xx


----------



## lj2245

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/5952c183.jpg

Here is the scan :) It's 8 years old so it's a bit crumpled!


----------



## CherylC3

Hoping mines looks like tht tomoro. X


----------



## lj2245

It's pretty smart eh? The one I got at 6w with my MMC looked more like a blob. Wee Shaun looks like a perfect grain of rice with a wee perfect yolk sack :) I'm hoping to see something like that in a week but I bet they are seldom that clear and I'm a couple of stone heavier now than I was then... :(


----------



## bbymc

I hope so, cos I know i definitely can't go to work if I keep feeling this bad. Even moving my head makes me almost throw up. It's so horrible. My bf asked if he could go to the hearts game on Thursday. I just burst into tears and begged him not to go so I'm not in my own unable to get out of bed. I felt like. Complete selfish idiot. But thankfully, he's happy not to go.

It's funny, your managing to eat cornflakes and potatoes. All I've eaten for days is dry cornflakes or Cheerios or Melba toast and jacobs crackers. Managed plain salty chips twice which was nice since it filled me up a bit. The problem is, eating like this is definitely not healthy. I just really can't stomach anything else.

I hope we all start feeling better sooner rather than later! Xx

Lovely scan btw. Fingers crossed yours looks like that tomorrow Cheryl. It's lovely o have an idea of what mine might look like


----------



## lj2245

Lol your man is better than mine, not only will he be going to the Hearts game on Thurs, he has also booked a hotel for the away game in Liverpool on the 30th and is expecting me to go along with him. So I can sit sober in a pub and watch him get steamboats? I don't think so!! 

I am so hungry all the time but can't face eating anything at all! I could probably eat a bag of chips right enough!! Champions League is on though so no chance of convincing my lovely husband to go to the chippy. Football is the be all and end all with that man! He actually wants to call the child Rudi (after Rudi Skacel) if it's a boy. I'm hoping it's a girl!! We have a cat called Elliott (Stephen Elliott) and that's bad enough.


----------



## lmcgill1978

bbymc said:


> I've not long found out I'm expecting. Due date is approx. 14th April 2013. I live in Edinburgh. Looking for other Scottish mums to be to chat to and share my journey with.
> 
> Anyone out there? Xx

Hiya, im leah i stay in glasgow cambuslang, this is my 3rd pregnancy and hopefully this wee one will stick.....  i've never used message boards b4 so exscuse me if i'm doing it all wrong! i wish all use ladys ah happy sticky pregnancy!


----------



## lj2245

Hi Leah :) How are you? Do you know your due date? 

Laura x


----------



## bbymc

lj2245 said:


> Lol your man is better than mine, not only will he be going to the Hearts game on Thurs, he has also booked a hotel for the away game in Liverpool on the 30th and is expecting me to go along with him. So I can sit sober in a pub and watch him get steamboats? I don't think so!!
> 
> I am so hungry all the time but can't face eating anything at all! I could probably eat a bag of chips right enough!! Champions League is on though so no chance of convincing my lovely husband to go to the chippy. Football is the be all and end all with that man! He actually wants to call the child Rudi (after Rudi Skacel) if it's a boy. I'm hoping it's a girl!! We have a cat called Elliott (Stephen Elliott) and that's bad enough.

Lol. My bf wants to go to the away game too. He actually said that if he didnt go o the one on Thursday he would go to the away one instead. I've somehow managed to get him to agree that he won't go I that one either if I am still this ill. As if you would want to go to the pub and watch your husband get steaming lol. I could definitely not do that. The smell of booze makes me throw up lol.

My bf is football mad too. Not so much that he wants to name the baby after a footballer though. You should suggest a name after your fave singer or something lol. See if that's a go'er lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leah ur not far from me I'm Hamilton. X


----------



## bbymc

Hi Leah, 
Welcome. I hope your pregnancy is going well so far!! How far on are you? Xx


----------



## marymoomin

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur well...x
> 
> I'm still ill but scan tomoro so hoping its good news. X

Good luck! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm off to bed. Hope you all sleep well! 

Good luck for tomorrow Cheryl! Let us know how you get on as soon as you can xx


----------



## CherylC3

Night Hun. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Good luck for your scan Cheryl


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies scan went well measuring around 6 wks saw the heartbeat.. I'm back on the 5th for my next scan... She never told me wot size it was lol and it doesn't say on it... A dr was there and looked at my ovaries to make sure they looked ok too. X


----------



## lj2245

That's brilliant news :) You going to book in with a midwife now? :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah going tomoro then il get my booking appointment in th post. I'm glad I kno it's in the right place. Xx


----------



## lj2245

My booking in appt is on the 27th September. Can't wait for my next scan...6 days to go!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's so exciting I can't wait for my next one cos it will look like a gummy bear :) I just craved a roll and square sausage and went got one and ate the lot with a can of irn bru and never felt sick :thumbup:


----------



## bbymc

Aw Cheryl that's great that everything is going well. And fab you managed to eat! I wish that was me! Now you can relax a bit.

How is everyone else today? I haven't felt quite as sick this morning, but still not ale to stomach anything. I'm so hungry though! God, morning sickness is miserable! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno the thot of everything else is making me sick so when I craved tht I had to get it. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol I had that last night, except it was a wee cheese pizza. The ones you can microwave. Ended up scoffing down 2 of them. It was awesome lol. 

MS is just as bad today though! Had cornflakes so far but no idea what I will have for lunch! 

I keep hiccuppping and burping!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw all. I'm doing is burping. Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's got to be better than spewing? Maybe? Lol. 

I keep thinking if I can spew I might at least feel better for a while.


----------



## CherylC3

As no I was sick yesterday and didn't feel any better. X


----------



## lj2245

Ah. I want the sickness to go away but I don't want it to go away. It's horrible!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm like tht too. As sn as it goes il panic. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm hungry but can't think of anything I want to eat. Other than fruit pudding and beans...how strange! I don't have any fruit pudding or beans though :(


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno I wish I had got 2 rolls. But they thot of hem now is making me :sick:


----------



## lj2245

Lol. 6 more weeks of this to go!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's awful I nd time off work from this x


----------



## lj2245

Can you not get ESA? It's SSP for self employed people.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not sure. It's not the money it's letting my customers down. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Do you feel a bit better when you are working? Sometimes I think I might feel better if I was out of the house with something to do! 

I think I might have a dry baked potato for lunch. It's the only thing I have in the house I can face eating. I was going to go to Tesco yesterday but couldn't face it so I ordered the shopping online. It's a very bland shop! It's coming today and I'm pretty sure it's all cornflakes and potatoes. I can't remember what dinners I got. Nothing with any flavour anyway!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my shop the other day was like tht too. X


----------



## Kaybee

Cheryl I am so pleased to hear your scan went well. 

AFM I'm still the same - although noticed a pattern to when I'm actually sick and its when I wash my hair which I do every other day. I still feel sick nearly all.the.time. though! Like you girls I want to feel better but the symptoms are reassuring at the same time. Although please let me fell better and glow in second and third tri this time :haha:

I've got my booking in appt next Tues and managed to get my 12 week scan brought forward too. Its now 20 Sep so will be 12+2. Exciting!


----------



## lj2245

I'll be 11+3 at my booking in appt. Is that right? How do I get my 12 week scan? I hope it's not arranged at my booking in appt lol! 

How are you all this morning? I have discovered if I move about it eases the nausea. I am planning on cleaning my house today! I have lost 3lbs since Sat. I need to lose weight but not entirely sure whether it's a good thing in pregnancy! Not much I can do though other than eat more cornflakes and potato!


----------



## CherylC3

I think they send the scan date out...x

I managed pizza for dinner but this morning back to my sicky self.x

Working 10 till 6 and got the midwife...x

Good luck cleaning the house Hun hope u feel better..x


----------



## lj2245

I just ordered anti-nausea bands for my wrists. They had 4.5/5 in the ratings so I'm hoping they will help! I can't cope with this for another 6 weeks lol. 

Good luck with the midwife :)

Stephen brought a pizza into the bedroom when I was resting last night and I could smell it ALL NIGHT LONG. I'm totally off pizza now lol. 

Making homemade soup for dinner tonight. Yum :)


----------



## CherylC3

As yuk. I'm going to ask the midwife. X

Water is even making me sick. X this worrys me. X


----------



## lj2245

I read this:

'In a finding that should come as comfort to pregnant women who can barely manage a cracker without being sick, new research shows morning sickness lowers the risk of miscarriage by almost 70 per cent.
The worse the nausea, the better, according to a study published today in the International Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology.'

That pleases me lol. I don't remember the nausea being this bad when I had the MMC but I do remember not being able to eat much when I was pregnant with Shaun.


----------



## Sw1

From edinburgh and Baby is due 2 days after my birthday! 5th April 2013, other half thinks he can avoid buying me a present now!


----------



## lj2245

Sw1 said:


> From edinburgh and Baby is due 2 days after my birthday! 5th April 2013, other half thinks he can avoid buying me a present now!


Hi :)

I'd tell him as you are giving him a present for your birthday, the least he can do is give you a present lol. :)


----------



## bbymc

Sw1 said:


> From edinburgh and Baby is due 2 days after my birthday! 5th April 2013, other half thinks he can avoid buying me a present now!

Hi,
I'm in Edinburgh too. I'm not due til around 12th April 2013 but my birthday is your due date lol! How's your pregnancy going?

I'm not so nauseous today. Managed to eat a ham salad sandwich. Glad to not be feelin so ill but now worried that something might be wrong. Lol. I can't win! Xx


----------



## Sw1

I honestly think I'm getting every possible problem! Sickness any time of day, back ache, so tired and major mood swings and very emotional. Hopefully it won't last. Seem to be putting on weight very quickly but Ive really lost my appetite. I find eating rich tea biscuits seems to be helping with the nausea. I know I get paranoid with every little thing because it's my first, when I'm ill it's bad but if I feel fine I worry why I'm not sick!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are yous today??xx

Well I'm being sick now nt just feeling sick and it doesn't help u feel better :( I want to stay at home :(


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( At least every time you throw up you know baby is ok!

My symptoms seem to have gone this morning. To say I'm worried is an understatement.


----------



## bbymc

lj2245 said:


> Oh no :( At least every time you throw up you know baby is ok!
> 
> My symptoms seem to have gone this morning. To say I'm worried is an understatement.

Hi girls, 
Sorry to hear you're so ill Cheryl. I was the same as you Laura. Been feelin much better over he last few days and then yesterday I felt back to normal. Rather than be glad of it though I went into panic thinking something was wrong. I googled it too - very bad idea! But then today i'm starting to feel ill again. Not as bad as the beginning of the week, but definitely not feeling normal. So now I'm just glad to feeling something, even if I do feel ill.

I keep looking at tickers in other threads that are in the 2nd tri and thinking ' I wish that was me!'. I never realised the first 12 weeks would be so worrying and stressful. Anyone else feel like that? Xx Emma xx


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :( At least every time you throw up you know baby is ok!
> 
> My symptoms seem to have gone this morning. To say I'm worried is an understatement.
> 
> Hi girls,
> Sorry to hear you're so ill Cheryl. I was the same as you Laura. Been feelin much better over he last few days and then yesterday I felt back to normal. Rather than be glad of it though I went into panic thinking something was wrong. I googled it too - very bad idea! But then today i'm starting to feel ill again. Not as bad as the beginning of the week, but definitely not feeling normal. So now I'm just glad to feeling something, even if I do feel ill.
> 
> I keep looking at tickers in other threads that are in the 2nd tri and thinking ' I wish that was me!'. I never realised the first 12 weeks would be so worrying and stressful. Anyone else feel like that? Xx Emma xxClick to expand...


I fell asleep shortly after writing my post and have just woken up. My nausea is back big time! Have just made a cup of decaf tea in the hope of settling it a bit! 

I do think the first 12 weeks are the most worrying. You have no indication that everything is going ok other than MS and tender boobs! I find rather than counting up to 40 weeks, I count down to 12 weeks!! 5 weeks and 3 days to go!


----------



## bbymc

lj2245 said:


> I do think the first 12 weeks are the most worrying. You have no indication that everything is going ok other than MS and tender boobs! I find rather than counting up to 40 weeks, I count down to 12 weeks!! 5 weeks and 3 days to go!

yeah, lol. That's exactly what I've been doing. If I counted up to 40 weeks I would definitely go insane! I'm actually counting the days til I'm 8 weeks cos that's when I have my booking appt. I wont have had any contact with anybody about the pregnancy up til then so I'm looking forward to being able to ask loads of questions! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't have my booking appt til I'm 11+3 so I'm glad I have my early scan on Tuesday! 

Is it just me or are there more baby adverts on tv than normal?


----------



## bbymc

Haha. Maybe. It seems like absolutely everyone is pregnant to me. I usually see at least 4 random pregnant women a day. Lol.

How come your booking appt is so late? My first scan will be 11+3. It's totally ages away. I wish I could get an earlier date! xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't know! I don't have a date for my 12 week scan yet either.


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm. When did you phone up? Cos it's maybe to do with that. I phoned as soon as I knew I was pregnant and made both appts over the phone then and there. Got written confirmation about a week later. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I made an appt with my local midwife in my docs office when I was 4 weeks and she gave me my booking in appt with a midwife clinic a bit further away in Lanark. Had no confirmations or anything, I might phone and find out what happens.


----------



## lj2245

Just phoned Lanark and they said they dont usually send the scan card away until the booking in appt so I'd be looking at getting a scan nearer 14 weeks gestation. The girl couldn't have been nicer though and is going to send it away now because of my history. 

She also said I've to say to Wishaw EPAS about a follow up scan 2 weeks after my scan on Tues. Hurrah! Hopefully this pregnancy won't be as anxiety filled as I feared!


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's great! No doubt that's put your mind at ease somewhat.

Just visited my mum. Turns out her and my dad have been ill over the last few days with a virus causing severe nausea, dizziness and tiredness. Lol. I'm thinking I maybe also had it and thats why I was so ill at the start of he week compared to now. Who knows though. Could have just been the pregnancy. Seems a bit coincidental to me though! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Bby glad u feel a bit better..x

Lj I'd push for a scan every 2 wks then Hun...x

I've ordered anti sickness band to see if tht will help I feel like such a moan the now :(


----------



## bbymc

I've ordered sea bands the other day too. Not got them yet though. I hope they work! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol I ordered mine off Amazon and looked today to see when they would come as not here yet and it says estimated delivery is not 'til next Friday!!! :( 

Fluff!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I wished I paid for next day delivery. X


----------



## lj2245

Me too but it was £7.99 lol. The bands were only £5.99. Still, would have been worth it, in hindsight. 

I am sucking on Foxes Glacier Fruits. Seems to take the edge off when it's really bad. 

We have a funeral at 9am tomorrow. Don't think I'll be going!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Im working half 8 till 6 really can't be arsed cos I feel like this but I'm off sun mon. Xx


----------



## lj2245

You'll prob feel worse when you are stuck at home all day! All I do is sleep because it's the only thing getting me through it!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I just nd a day in bed... I don't kno wot il say to ppl when I've got hey bands on lol. They look like sweat bands lol..x


----------



## lj2245

Lol travel sickness? 

Either that or it's long sleeves hehe.


----------



## CherylC3

Hubby said aw just say just heading to the gym waving my new sweat bands :rofl:


----------



## lj2245

Hahaha, good plan! 

Didn't make the funeral this morning! Had Stephen's entire family in the house as they were too early and were travelling from Edinburgh. Half of them guessed that I was pregnant just by looking at me. I'm a bit annoyed that they know and my own Dad doesn't. Think I'll have to tell him after this scan, all going well!


----------



## bbymc

Aww, that's a shame that they guessed. That's what happened with my brother. It's not great that they guessed but at least you don't need to pretend next time you see them. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts rubbish they kno..x

Well I've been putting my clients colours on and leaving them to take them off cos I'm ill.. Had a roll n bacon and a tea and has made me feel a bit better. Xx

Can't wait for my days off. X


----------



## lj2245

I just slept for 3 hours. I slept 10 hours last night too. I just want to sleep my life away so I can ignore the sickness and the state of my house! 

Let me know if any of your bands arrive girls, and if they work lol. I jumped on the postman this morning when I saw he had a wee parcel but turned out it was a pack of 13amp fuses I had ordered from Ebay :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw lol.. I've felt a little better toda after I had a roll n bacon and a tea. X


----------



## lj2245

My nausea seems to have changed. I don't have this constant sick feeling, I now feel ok for a couple of seconds then have waves of sickness and mouth watering. It's like I'm on a boat or something lol. 

Just discovered my Dad has bought me a £400 camera for my Xmas this year. I'm really annoyed about it but don't want to seem to be ungrateful, because I know he thinks I'm going to love it. Really though, I'm pregnant and have just been made redundant. I have a camera. A £50 one would have been lovely but who the hell needs a £400 camera? I have no idea how to get him to take it back!! The stupid thing is my sister recently broke her camera and my Dad was saying he was going to buy her one at £250 and I told him not to be so stupid, Argos have a 16mp one for £60 and noone needs a £250 camera so I cannot for the life of me understand why he has spent so much on something I just don't need. He always gives me cash for my Xmas and this year I was going to use the cash to buy presents for Shaun as we are going to be struggling. Now I have no idea what I am going to do.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts so much.. I bought hubby a £500 camera as a engagement gift but I wud never want a camera like tht for myself. 

Why don't u speak to him and be honest Hun?xx

Yeah I think my tummys settling a bit too.. I bet the day our bands come we will hav gotten over the sickness lol..x


----------



## marymoomin

I hope you are all well. I am sorry the ms is affecting some of you.
I have been spotting the last few days and had a scan yesterday. Babies are still hanging on for now. Saw their heartbeats so that was quite reassuring. I have another scan on Friday.
It would seem that they may put the dates back then too. As much as the betas were high, they effectively need to be halved. The dates are consistent with my ovulation, rather than LMP.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hun anyone I kno who has had twins has spotting Hun so don't worry about it...cx

Well I hav just had 12 hrs sleep I feel great lol..x


----------



## lj2245

Lots of folk have spotting in pregnancy but I can imagine how worrying it would be. I hope everything is ok! 

I slept 3 hours in the afternoon yesterday and 10 hours again last night. Woke up feeling great. Had a biscuit in bed then went for a shower. I even managed to put a washing on and empty and reload the dishwasher! I'd love a couple of days without MS so I can catch up on my housework lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol yeah mines is better still there but finding it easier to drink and eat I bet u cant wait for ur scan?xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm so excited but totally bricking it too! I hope everything is ok :(


----------



## CherylC3

I'm sure it's going to go great. Xx


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, how is everyone today?

lj2245 hope your scn goes well, is it today? I've had really bad MS this weekend. Went shopping for about 2 hours on Saturday and felt exhausted and felt the same after visiting my mum for a few hours yesterday. Felt so sick yesterday and last night before I went to bed as well. I managed to eat some cereal last night whcih settled my stomach a bit. 

I keep waking through the night for the toilet (sorry if TMI) and find that I can't get comfortable when I geet back to bed, like my back is sore and uncomfy. Anyone else had the same? I ended up going into the living room at 4am this morning and watching a disney movie I had recorded until 5.15. 

Hope everyone is doing well O:)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm the same my ms is really bad again :sick: 

I'm off today but nd to go for a food shop :( I don't kno how il get off the sofa. X


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
I'm just back from the docs again. MS is much worse now. Struggling to keep anything down and I'm dehydrated. Docs still won't give me anything for it. Just signed me off for another week! So glad, since I can barely get out my bed. Was panicking about how I would work feelin this bad. I'm prayin things subside soon cos feeling this ill is so depressing. I just wana enjoy being pregnant! Sorry for my rant. How's things with all of you? Any sign of your acupressure bands yet? Xx Emma xx


----------



## CherylC3

My bands still aren't here. I hope it tails off next wk. x


----------



## lj2245

Mine arrived this morning...no difference lol. The instructions were strange though, they said to measure 3 fingers down from the first crease on your wrist. I have lots of creases on my wrist and the 1st one is pretty far down! Not sure I have them in the right place.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno mines have just arrived prob won't work. X


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and my booking appointment is the 18th sept. x


----------



## Kaybee

Aww I was hoping I'd come on here today and at least one of you would be feeling better. I'm still suffering too. I tried the bands when I was pregnant with Kaiden but didn't think they helped although I wore them just in case :haha:

I've got my booking in appt tomorrow morning. I'm a little bit worried I've still got symptoms (MS/nausea/sore boobies/exhausted) but feel like something is not quite right and I can't put my finger on it. Maybe just too scared to get too excited in case it goes wrong again. :shrug:

Its also Kaiden's 3rd birthday tomorrow - how did that happen?


----------



## Kaybee

CherylC3 said:


> Oh and my booking appointment is the 18th sept. x

Exciting. My 12 week scan is on the 20th Sept.


----------



## bbymc

My bands arrived this afternoon. Im not sure I've got them in the right place either. Don't think they are making any difference tbh, but time will tell I guess. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CherylC3

Mines aren't helping load of rubbish :( why did I feel gd yesterday but shit today I'm now dreading work tomoro xxx


----------



## lj2245

Oh dear. What are we all like lol! 

I have had terrible cramps all day today, it's like AF is coming! I haven't had pains like that in well over a week. CM is awful again too, loads of it. 

Happy 3rd birthday for tomorrow Kaiden :D


----------



## marymoomin

I am having af pains on and off. Its very disconcerting. I dont remember feeling like this with my daughter. I felt totally normal until 12 weeks and even then I just had a headache.....get well soon everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm getting they cramps too... I'm just heading to work but waiting on the dr to call me back hoping he will give me something for my sickness cos it's brutal...x

Good luck with ur scan lj. Xxxx


----------



## lj2245

Thanks :) Scan went well, measuring spot on for 7w1d. They gave me a normal scan instead of the vaginal one so it was all fuzzy but we saw a heartbeat. Got another scan 2 weeks today.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts amazing Hun..x

Well I had to cancel all my appointments today after my 1st one I'm so sick... Got the drs at 2 she wants to make sure I'm not dehydrated. X


----------



## lj2245

Oh...we've been moved. That's why I haven't been able to find the thread lol! Had to wait til one of you posted so I could use the User CP.


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts amazing Hun..x
> 
> Well I had to cancel all my appointments today after my 1st one I'm so sick... Got the drs at 2 she wants to make sure I'm not dehydrated. X

Oh god. You still throwing up lots? I haven't thrown up but I can't bring myself to eat. The nausea is bad enough! 

Fingers crossed everything is ok! 

I lost 6lbs this week!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's so bad it's the drinking fluids thts really hard for me. Where are we moved to? Why was it moved?x


----------



## lj2245

Pregnancy groups and discussions. No idea why they moved us, prob thought we were better placed in the groups. 

You managing to keep anything down? I can't drink anything other than water.


----------



## CherylC3

I can keep some things down but I hav never felt so ill in my life :sick:


----------



## lj2245

Same :| I've started sleeping about 15 hours a day because I can't cope! I have run out of things I can eat...I'm off potato and corn flakes now too. 

Stupid bands are useless.


----------



## CherylC3

I've not even got mines on... I think to go to the drs is best. X


----------



## bbymc

I'd say go to the docs too. Although, the twice I've been they just said I should stay in bed and put up with it. I asked both if I could get some meds for the nausea but both said they would only give me that as a last resort. Not exactly sure when that is though since I'm already dehydrated and not keeping much down.

Would ou take meds though, if you were offered them? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah as long as there safe in pregnancy. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Fingers crossed your dr offers you them then! My sis in law got them no problem. Dunno what the big problem is with giving them to me. :-( x


----------



## CherylC3

Some drs are funny with prescribing drugs. It's nuts. Cx


----------



## lj2245

I hope they give you something! The wont give me anything because I'm not actually spewing. I think not being able to eat anything should be reason enough for help! They do love to leave us waiting about for the first 12 weeks before they are willing to deal with us lol. It's like they won't acknowledge the pregnancy or any symptoms until then.

I just remembered I had SPD when pregnant with my son. I had crutches and everything. I can't believe I forgot that!!! WTH??


----------



## CherylC3

Omg how cud u forget tht. They hav given me cyclizine 3 a day I'm feart to take them lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey post a pic of ur scan Hun...xx


----------



## lj2245

What do they do? Do they stop the nausea as well as the sickness?

The scan prob won't show up, it wasnt very clear because they did a normal scan instead of the transvaginal one.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool.. Well I feel a bit better not took the tablets as I googled them and on the NHS website it says not to take in pregnancy...x


----------



## lj2245

Wonder why your doctor prescribed them! Strange! Especially given your history. 

Glad you're feeling a bit better. I am shattered again. Think it will be another early night. 

4 weeks and 6 days to go!!!


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> Wonder why your doctor prescribed them! Strange! Especially given your history.
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better. I am shattered again. Think it will be another early night.
> 
> 4 weeks and 6 days to go!!!

Pretty much every med says not to take in pregnancy. The Dr will have done a risk/benefit assessment. The reason they say that is there are no clinical trials done on pregnant women, however many drugs have been established as safe to use as clinical data has been gathered over the years in relation to pregnancy. Speak to your gp if you have concerns. I had antihsitimines prescribed last pregnancy. XXX


----------



## CherylC3

I'm feeling a little better now so im just going to leave them if I get bad il call the dr. It was a different dr I saw today wish I had seen my own dr. X


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Hope everyone's ms is a bit better! I bought a pair of sea bands last night amd felt they helped for most of the evening. not sure if it's a placebo effect but I didn't feel as sick so better than nothing. Hubs brought me toast in bed this morning so hoping that will work too! Xx


----------



## lj2245

arlene said:


> Hi ladies. Hope everyone's ms is a bit better! I bought a pair of sea bands last night amd felt they helped for most of the evening. not sure if it's a placebo effect but I didn't feel as sick so better than nothing. Hubs brought me toast in bed this morning so hoping that will work too! Xx

Alright for some lol! I've had mine on since I got them and no difference!! Where are you wearing the bump part?


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I'm wondering if I had them on wrong. X


----------



## Kaybee

From (my bad!) memory I think you wear the bands 3 finger widths down from the bottom of your hand. 

lj glad your scan went well. 

When I was pg with Kaiden I was sick feeling sick for the whole term and they wouldn't give me anything apart from my doc trying acupuncture on me which also didn't work. Yet, this time when I first went to the doc (a new one) I would of been about 5+3 and I said I was starting to feel really sick all the time and she asked if I wanted anything for it! It is so funny how different they are. I said I'd wait & see how I got on.

I had my booking in appt with MW yesterday and seemed to go ok apart from the mess she made of my arm trying to get blood out of me. :growlmad:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur joking I think nurses ate best at taking blood. X


----------



## Kaybee

Here's a pic. Its not the best as I had to take the pic with my left hand and I'm in work so don't want everyone seeing and asking questions :haha:
 



Attached Files:







arm.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lj2245

That happened to me too! Old nurse they call 'Butcher Betty' Collapsed 3 veins trying to get blood from me. Apparently it's more common if the blood is taken early in the day and you haven't had anything to drink. 

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/bd398de7.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw god thts a nasty bruise. X


----------



## Kaybee

Oh jeez your's looks nasty too. Mine was about 9.30 so I guess early and I won't have had much to drink by then so there may be something to that.

I have to go into my work early on Friday to then travel to Edinburgh with my boss for a training course. So not looking forward to it. I already said I've got loads of work to do can I give it a miss and he said we can discuss it tomorrow as he thinks I should go. I don't want to :brat::brat: How am I supposed to get through that without all my usual grazing to keep nausea away. And then after it we are back to the office and its a work night out to a mexican...I am kinda looking forward to that because I've wanted to go for a while and I had to cancel a night out there with my friends a few months ago cause my fur baby wasn't well.


----------



## lj2245

This is going to sound daft...but what is a fur baby? Lol. 

When are you going to tell your boss about your pregnancy? In a way I'm glad I was made redundant as my last day of work was the day before my MS began and I have no idea how I would cope! I am trying to find another job just now but hoping it's timed perfectly and I start at 12 weeks just as the nausea subsides lol!!

Mexican food....I'm picturing it and it isn't making me want to throw up. I shall have to make a chilli...see if I can manage something other than cereal or noodles.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies fur baby a pet lol.. I'm ill today but I'm off so thts ok. Hubby was moaning cos we haven't went out in a few wks but I told him I can't help how sick I'm feeling I just think its a bit selfish of him considering I'm working while feeling like shit. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah def! My husband is the same, thinks im at it! He's lucky I've managed to shower never mind go out anywhere lol. 

He's in a huff with me just now because we are supposed to be going to Liverpool tonight for the Hearts game and I'm not up for it at all. I told him to go without me but the hotel is in my name and it says I need to check in. Whoops!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a Nightmare Hun, my mum and dads coming up to look after me the now.. I'm supposed to be going to the cinema with my friend but don't kno if il make it. X


----------



## lj2245

Going to see anything good?


----------



## CherylC3

Was going to see tht Keith Lemmon film prob a load of mince lol. X


----------



## lj2245

Lol, I have heard it's had terrible reviews. I want to see Ted but haven't been well enough to go. It's strange because I was never out of the cinema when I was pregnant with Shaun. I am thinking I have buried my memories of the 1st trimester though lol, because I can only remember going with a bump!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol. I'm wanting to see ted with hubby. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls,
Your bruises look horrendous! I'll be gettin mine next week. The day before we are meant to be going to London for my bfs bro's wedding. Not sure how i'll cover that one up! Not even sure I'll even make it if I'm honest. I'm dreading it!! Think I'm gona go back to the docs tomorrow. My sickness is so bad now that I'm struggling to keep water down. I seriously cannot continue like this. :-( Suppose I'm lucky though in that my bf is pretty sympathetic. He's now not going to Liverpool today cos I'm so ill. He says he'd rather stay here and make sure I'm eating and drinking lol. That is totally unheard of for him. Nothing is usually more important than his beloved hearts games! So I feel for you lj, and good luck if you do go down!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I hope you don't bruise as badly and that you are able to get something to help with your sickness. It sounds like you are suffering badly :hugs: Mine has eased off although after me saying last week I'm only sick every other day when I wash my hair its been every day since. :wacko:

My DH has just been his usual really. Although because I need to leave at 7.30 tomorrow (for this stupid course :brat:) I'm taking the car so he is going to put fuel in it today as it was on the empty so I don't have to worry about running out! He says there is enough to get into Perth but I just don't need that anxiety on top of everything else. I'm not going to tell my boss yet mainly because after the MC in June which I had to tell him about and DH and I agreed not to tell anyone (except 1 friend which I told before this agreement! and my mum who I HAD to tell last week).

My fur baby is a golden retriever called Duke.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully u won't bruise as bad... Well I'm feeling a little better managing to keep my food down now :)

Aw I love retrievers my fur baby is Gus the beagle he's a little buggar lol..x


----------



## lj2245

My Dh would be so jealous, he's always wanted a dog and somehow we have 2 whiney cats who get hair everywhere. 

I don't think either of us are going to Liverpool! He's sulking so much it's unreal. I'll never hear the end of it.

You should def see someone about being sick, not being able to hold down water is not good!


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. I had to leave work today cos I felt so bad with MS. My boss (male I hasten to add) was a total d*** about it saying I would be put on to a formal review for attendance! I told him on Tuesday I'm pregnant so took great delight in telling him that under our health policy, you cannot be disciplined for pregnancy related absences! I'm also singing in a show in less than 3 weeks and am beginning to wonder whether I'll be able to do it if I still feel like this. 

Slightly off topic but I have two fur babies! Two amazing cocker spaniels named Ash and Moby and they're awesome! My mum's springer gave birth to eleven springer collie crosses ten days ago if anyone wants a pet!! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Ooohh how much is she selling them for? I have been thinking about getting a pup for DH, since he moans about it so much and I'm at home now to look after one!


----------



## bbymc

Well at last he doc prescribed cyclizine. Not keen on it but it seems to have helped a bit. I managed to keep half a cuppa soup down for 4 hours. Doesnt sound much, but believe me, it's an achievement! I'm just praying things don't stay this bad! I'm sick of not being able to eat!

I've got 4 fur babies lol. 2 rabbits and 2 dogs. One of my rabbits actually escaped on Tuesday and was casually strolling around the garden eating the grass. We were lucky it was that rabbit cos she is blind and easy to catch. If it had been the other one we probably would have never seen her again!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm feeling a bit better still off food but not as sicky.... U?xx


----------



## lj2245

I still feal a wee bit queasy, keep hiccupping and burping. I'm still off all the foods I was off but feel a lot better overall...managed 2 rolls and bacon this morning! Just had a cake too. Jeez! 

I'm also not as tired as I was, couldn't sleep until 11pm last night and was awake at 6:45am!


----------



## CherylC3

Its so weird all I can stomach is greasy food lol..x

Well I'm shattered me and hubby had a row last night and I felt bad so had some naughty cuddles this morning to make it up to him I can't believe thts the 2nd time I've done it in 4 wks... Just too tired for it really..x


----------



## lj2245

Lol at least you're getting some! I've been too scared to since I found out I was pg! Have put a ban on it until I reach 12 weeks! Having some right mental dreams right enough lol :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

I had a ban too but I think what's going to happen will happen so bugger it lol.... He prob won't get it again for another few wks lol...x


----------



## CherylC3

I hate the first Tri forum it's so sad all they lovely ladies losing their babies it really hits home when I look on it. X


----------



## lj2245

I know what you mean, I don't go on there any more. It's so much help when you first find out you are pg and need to ask questions about everything but once you get past the first week or so it just....brings you down :( It seems to be lots of TTCers asking if they are pregnant, poor ladies spotting and other unhappy events. I used to go on to answer the questions because god knows enough ladies answered mine but I stopped about a week ago. I only use this thread now lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'm still feeling awful today. Tablets gave me extreme restlessness and insomnia last night. It was horrible!! So now I don't wana take them! I'm exhausted today thanks to being up all night!

I'm the same as you lj. I only go on this thread now. All the negative stuff in the first tri forum was making me paranoid!! I can't imagine how they all must be feeling!! :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

I just sneezed and got a terrible pain in my lower left pelvic area. Hoping it's ligament pain. 

Shorty after it I swear there was fluttering in my womb. I know it's crazy, I'm only 7 weeks pregnant and it was no doubt gas of some kind, but it totally felt like there was a bird flapping its wings in there or something lol!!


----------



## bbymc

Lol, even if it was gas. It's lovely to think it could be the baby! :-D. I think the first time I feel the baby it'll freak me out lol! Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's definitely gas, or some kind of spasms. Baby is only about 1cm long lol so not nearly big enough to make a racket like that :) 

Ever since I had my son I have had a recurring dream where I have my hand on my tummy and feel a baby kicking. In my dream, every time, I say to myself 'Well I know last time was a dream but I'm not asleep this time so it must be real'. It's so strange. Shaun used to poke his hands and feet out my sides and I loved chasing his movements. I cannot wait to feel that again. I also cannot wait to see an entire bump shift from one side to the other and completely change shape. It's mental! I'm so excited!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I can't wait to hav a bump. Xxx


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> I just sneezed and got a terrible pain in my lower left pelvic area. Hoping it's ligament pain.
> 
> Shorty after it I swear there was fluttering in my womb. I know it's crazy, I'm only 7 weeks pregnant and it was no doubt gas of some kind, but it totally felt like there was a bird flapping its wings in there or something lol!!

I have started getting this too. I worry that the babies will pop out when it happens! I had this with DD too.

I had my scan today. They have put my dates back a week for the time being. We also discussed the CVS test for abnormalities. Not sure whether to have it of just a nuchal scan. What is everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







twins001 (2).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bbymc

Great scan pics! We've decided not to get any tests done cos we feel that if they came back with a 'higher risk' result, we'd then have a dilemma of what to do. But also, you can't test for everything, so I'm not sure I see the point in testing for anything. Also though, I work with children with all kinds of disabilities in my job and although I wouldn't choose that for my family if I could, if that was the hand we were dealt, we would deal with it. 

I mean, if you got the test for down syndrome for example, it only gives you a level of risk result, which could be wrong. I think I'd rather not know. What will be will be and all that. Lol.

Not everyone feels like that, obviously. What's everyone else's thoughts? Xx


----------



## marymoomin

I think the CVS test is high risk with a 2% miscarry rate. I dont think I would take that risk. Also, like you I dont think the results will influence anything. My friend was told her son was high risk and they had to consider abortion, however he is 3 mths and is completely fine.
I think we will have nuchal, just because we would have a scan then anyway.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, if we did have any done, it would be that one. Purely cos we'd already be in getting the scan. Luckily, my bf totally shares my view on whether or not to test so I doubt we will opt for any. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I am happy to have blood tests and scans, I always think it's better to be informed and prepared. I won't be having any amnios or anything that can cause miscarriage though. My son was high risk for downs and then ruled out at a follow up scan. No harm done but if he had had a disability I'd liked to have known about it to give myself the time to educate myself! 

Your scan pics are lovely Mary :) 

My MS has totally vanished. I have eaten 2 rolls and bacon, a massive bag of doritos, a banana and am about to eat a baked potato with tuna. I feel famished. I am so worried something is wrong though. My MS vanished at this time with the MMC (died at 8 weeks gestation) and I am so worried the same thing is going to happen. DO you think it's worth phoning the EPU? I was only scanned on Tues so not sure if they would scan me again to put my mind at rest?


----------



## bbymc

I don't think there is any harm in phoning. But maybe wait until tomorrow? You might find it comes back. If you're majorly worried though, I would definitely phone! Xx

My morning sickness has pretty much vanished today too. I'm 7+4 too. Mine was so bad yesterday I thought I was gona hav to go to hospital. So maybe we're just having good days! This happened one day last week too and came back with avengance the next day. So I'm just trying to enjoy a largely MS free day!! Lol x


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> I am happy to have blood tests and scans, I always think it's better to be informed and prepared. I won't be having any amnios or anything that can cause miscarriage though. My son was high risk for downs and then ruled out at a follow up scan. No harm done but if he had had a disability I'd liked to have known about it to give myself the time to educate myself!
> 
> Your scan pics are lovely Mary :)
> 
> My MS has totally vanished. I have eaten 2 rolls and bacon, a massive bag of doritos, a banana and am about to eat a baked potato with tuna. I feel famished. I am so worried something is wrong though. My MS vanished at this time with the MMC (died at 8 weeks gestation) and I am so worried the same thing is going to happen. DO you think it's worth phoning the EPU? I was only scanned on Tues so not sure if they would scan me again to put my mind at rest?

If it gives you peace of mind call them. That said I had no ms yesterday at all, but tonight I am green!


----------



## lj2245

I'm feeling a tiny bit queasy just now. Nothing that stopped me having choc milkshake and some choc philadelphia dunker type things. It's like it's gone back to how the MS was when I first found out I was pregnant. I did wish for a break from it, hopefully that's all it is! I've managed to eat lots and I am now shattered so off to bed. Hopefully the MS will return when I am recharged and ready to face it head on again!


----------



## lj2245

PS -Your baby in the washing bowl photo...my husband was just talking about what we would need for baby and mentioned a changing unit. I had to laugh, I got a fancy one for my son and it had a bath in it which you filled and then had to empty with an attached hose and a bucket. We used the entire thing once and from then on it was in the sink or in the big bath! Even the changing mat part didn't get used again, it was always a towel on the floor and then after a couple of weeks when skills were gained, over the knee! Makes me laugh to think about how the first few nappy changes use about a million wipes each and then a few weeks later you can do a whole stinking nappy with one hand and one wipe, folded over a thousand times!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'm very jealous u being able to eat. I'm still sicky. :(


----------



## lj2245

I wish I was still feeling sick. I feel nothing today. No sickness, no aversions...nothing. My skin is usually oily and since I got pg it's been really dry. Today it's back to oily. To say I'm shitting myself is an understatement.

I want to phone the EPU but I don't want to waste anyones time :(


----------



## CherylC3

Maybe ur just getting a few days off... I'd call EPU on Monday and beg for a scan cos I kno u can't get scanned at the wkend. I'm sure everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Remember Hun loads of girls don't get sickness too, and I read someone on here said there worst wks were 6 and 7 then she was fine so maybe you've been throu the worse cos both of us hav been sick since 5 wks. Xxxx


----------



## lj2245

The reason I'm worried is because I was sick until 12 weeks with Shaun but with my MMC the sickness stopped the week the fetus died. I'll give them a call on Monday. I've been having pains in my Womb since last night too, like something is punching tender bits. 

It's not looking good! I'm trying not to worry too much though, not until I can get a scan. 

I managed to get my Dad to return that camera. We bought a cheaper camera and he gave me the rest of the cash to spend on baby things. We were planning on going to Babies R Us today because they have a moses basket stand half price and it's only £15, so I wanted to get one before they sold out. I think I might just leave it now!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah on Monday just al and say you hav been in pain...x

I'm not buying anything till like 30wks I really don't want to jinx myself..xxxxx


----------



## bbymc

Well now I'm worried too. After 2 weeks of barely keeping anything down and not having enough energy to get out of bed, I've now had 2 days of feeling pretty normal. My sense of smell is nowhere near as sensitive today and I'm managing to eat way more foods. I've not been sick at all in the last two days either. I've spent weeks wishing for relief, but now it's here I'm worried something is wrong! And my scan is still a month away! :-( Stressed.com! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Maybe we are getting a wee earned rest from it? I wish I could remember my pregnancy with my son better than I do. I remember the nausea easing at 12 weeks but I don't remember if I had periods without it before then. 

I think I'm going to assume everything is ok until proven otherwise. The stick your head in the sand technique...


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies try not to worry... :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

I'm with you on that. My head is firmly planted in the sand. I have my booking appt next Thursday so if things are still eased off then, I'm definitely gona mention it. May try and push for an early scan too. They'll prob just think I'm being paranoid though!

God, I will be so glad when the first tri is over!!


----------



## lj2245

Me too :| I just had a KFC and a Magnum. It was awesome lol. I have started to feel queasy again...just a tiny wee bit...like I've eaten too much...but I'll take anything.

Is your digestive system still sluggish? I feel like anything I eat takes forever to leave my stomach! 

I just sneezed and for the first time I didn't get a sharp round ligament pain. Fluff...just when things were starting to look up!


----------



## lj2245

Think I might have to start POAS every morning again. I still have about 80 ebay cheapies lol, may aswell use them!


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I've still got loads too. I considered doing that too but then over the course of the last hour or two I've gotten quite queasy again. Nothing to stop me eating but it had to be plain food as usual. 

My digestive system is very sluggish just now but that's probably partly cos it's not had much to digest for days. I've noticed today though since my appetite has picked up, that as soon as eat, my belly rumbles and within an hour I feel like I haven't eaten for hours!

I think we'll both be fine. Morning sickness does come and go. I'm going to try any enjoy being able to eat ( and move) without throwing up. Given we are both still queasy (even just a bit), I'd say we've still got MS, maybe just a lot less than before.

Who knows though. I'm just ona eat all I can encase it comes back as bad as before! Xx


----------



## lj2245

My MS is back!! I think maybe my body was just giving me a rest so I could eat normally for a day! Back to clinging to the couch. Woohoo!


----------



## bbymc

Bit random but I seem to be getting masses of saliva in my mouth today. Is anyone else getting that? It's gross! Xx

Erm... Congratulations. Weird to say that about MS. Lol. Not good ur feeling crap again but if it gives you comfort, I'm glad your happier


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's as bad as ever lol. It's terrible but it's so much better than the worry!

I have looooads of saliva... but I think it's because I feel sick. My mouth always waters loads when I feel sick.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm the same Hun and we hav booked the Hilton for tomoro dinner bed bfast.. I hope I can't eat something. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sounds lovely :) I'm sure ul manage something!! If not... Just lie around in ur huge bed !!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw i kno u shud see me as well nd my waxing done and my nails are a mess I've got a full blown tash lol cos I've been too ill to get anything done. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Haha that's awesome. I usually epilate but I'm not sure it should be used in pregnancy. My skin is so sensitive! I managed to shave my legs in the bath before my scan on Tues but only coz of the thought of the sonographer touching my hairy legs! Mortifying! 

My hair is naturally fair so I don't have the facial hair problem but if I did I wouldn't care less lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I epilate too but think its a no no in pregnancy. X


----------



## lj2245

Hows your sickness today? I feel ok again.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm still sicky but not as bad I do think the worse is wk 6 till 8 cos once the placenta takes over and ur levels drop. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I feel sick in the evenings now but fine morning and early afternoon. It's rubbish because I would prefer to feel crap all day then great when Shaun gets home from school but it seems to be the other way around! I'm sure I'll be grateful for it when I find a job right enough!


----------



## Kaybee

Ladies i'm having a rough couple of days. I think its making up for fri when I felt not too bad for a change - although that was worrying! 
I really need to shave my legs but just cant face that bending in the shower. Another couple days growth i'll be able to braid them :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Haha awesome! 

I suppose our other halves better get used to it, when the MS goes we will have a few months of looking lovely before we can't reach our legs any more! I remember getting my sister to shave my legs when I was in labour with Shaun! Again, because I didn't want to put my midwives through the ordeal of having to hold my hairy legs!! I had intended in looking wonderful as I gave birth right enough, I even took my makeup bag with me to the labour suite. Ha!! How little I knew! I don't think I wore makeup again until Shaun was 4 months old!


----------



## marymoomin

My vanity knew no bounds. I was contracting every 4 mins and was stuffing makeup, hairdryer ( hahahaha) and most importantly I was terrified of pooing and had ordered an enema so I could "flush" everything out the minute I got to the hospital. Well I hadnt factored pain into the equation, or the possiblility that oh would crash the car into the garden gate, nor the fact I nearly give birth on top of a roundabout as we had a half hour journey. I did however manage to shave in the shower before we left, you can shave a lot of leg inbetween 4 min contractions. 
Thank god I will be a plannned c section this time!


----------



## marymoomin

BTW I tried making ginger and lemon in hot water. It kind of took the edge off things. I am working in London again Tues- Thurs and envisage drinking a lot. Taking a bag of cereal bars to stave off the nausea.....


----------



## lj2245

I didn't think about pooing until we did the tour of the maternity hospital and were shown the birthing pool, complete with fishing net :haha: I was mortified at the thought of pooing everywhere but after 27 hours of intense labour I didn't care any longer and when they said 'push' I just went for it :haha: I have no idea if I did poo myself or not, the midwives were very good in changing the wee square pad thing frequently! 

I was put off using the birthing pool though...I think it would have been a different story to see it floating in the water while a midwife tries to fish it out!


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I would love a water birth. My theory is that I wouldn't notice any fishing out lol as I'd be more bothered about the pain and getting the baby out of me lol.

As for keeping myself fuzz free. I'm not lol. It's been a miracle Ive even made it to the shower at all as every time I go in the shower ( even with the temp right down), I faint ( or almost faint). So now I won't go in the shower unless my bf is around to make sure I don't faint and smash my head anywhere. His main tactic so far has been just to support me to the floor so I can't fall. It's a total joke. We don't have a bath either, so I have to shower. If I didn't need to stand up it might not be happening. Who knows. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Could you not buy a cheap plastic chair or stool and take that in to the shower? Would be awful if you hurt yourself :(


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I was thinking that. Our problem is, we have a flat ate at the moment and she just thinks I have a virus. She's moving out soon but we don't wana tell her we're preg, so if I had a chair in the shower she would probably be wondering what I was doing lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Argos have wee stackable ones for £4. You could get one, make it look like it's some kind of towel holder...and use it on the sneak lol.


----------



## lj2245

I'm bleeding. Fuck.


----------



## marymoomin

Try not to panic on the bleeding, easier said than done. I hope that when I type this you are at a&e. I have been bleeding on and off since last sat , and only just got my head round it. I hope you are ok. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Go to a&e!! I'll be thinking of you. Try not to think the worst. Some spotting is quite normal. Very scary too though! I hope you get on ok!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I phoned the EPU and triage answered. The lady told me to phone the EPU tomorrow but they likely won't do anything as I had a scan on Tuesday. She said if I'm miscarrying I will miscarry, there's nothing they can do. 

Not quite sure what to make of that. I'm aware there's nothing they can do but I'd rather know what's going on.


----------



## marymoomin

When I went to a&e I got transferred to the gynae ward, and they scanned immediately. They also did bloods. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

She def said they won't scan on a weekend. I'm going to phone them at 7:30am when they open. If the bleeding gets heavy I'll phone them back. 

I wouldn't be so worried but I have never had bleeding in a pregnancy before, not with my son or the MMC. I have also had a feeling that something has been wrong over the last few days. I've had strange pain and my symptoms have all but gone. I guess I'll find out soon enough!


----------



## bbymc

Aww, that's tough. I'll cross my fingers for you!! Just try and take it easy until you can go in. Xx


----------



## arlene

Lj2245 I hope everything is ok for you hun. Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## lj2245

Still bleeding this morning but it isn't getting any heavier. Got period like cramps. Other than that I feel normal. Boobs not tender any more, no nausea, skin oily again and I'm not tired any more. Just waiting on the epu opening at 7:30.


----------



## Kaybee

Lj thinkng of you and keeping everything crossed too:hugs:


----------



## lj2245

I've to go for a scan at 2:10 this afternoon.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw lj I hope everything is ok Hun and the bleeding is maybe cos af wud be due some woman get tht..let me kno how it goes:hugs:..xxxx


----------



## bbymc

Aw, lj, I really really hope the scan goes well for you. Please let us know how it goes. You'll be in my thoughts all day!

Sending lots of sticky dust your way... And a big hug! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Everything is fine :) baby measuring 8+2 and was wriggling about like mad!! She looked everywhere but couldn't find a reason for my bleeding. Said its likely breakthrough bleeding and should stop soon.


----------



## bbymc

Oh that's great!! I bet you're very relieved!! That's made my day!  what a panic though, must have been horrendous!! Xx


----------



## arlene

Fab news hun! So glad everything is ok! xx


----------



## lj2245

I wasn't expecting her to say everything was ok. I burst into tears on the bed lol. What a relief!! I'm not so worried about my symptoms disappearing now, I'm just going to try and enjoy feeling ok! The baby seemed massive compared to Tuesday. Crazy!!


----------



## bbymc

I've been signed off for another 2 weeks and had my meds changed. Just looked up the meds on the net tho and there is no way I'm taking them! Been able to eat now though and not being sick as much. Just can't move at all without wretching and almost throwing up. Just hoping it subsides soon so I can get back to work! Xx

It's no wonder you burst into tears!! I'd be exactly the same! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( hopefully it subsides soon ! Were the old tablets working? Why did they change?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I'm so so happy yeh :) brilliant news. Xxx

Aw bbymc they prescribed they pills to me but after reading about them I never took them...x

Afm manged to eat ok yesterday and today so hoping I've got over the worse of the ms. Xx


----------



## lj2245

When is your scan Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Wed at 9 :)


----------



## bbymc

The other tablets were keeping me up all night so I stopped taking them. She's put me on these new ones in the hope that it'll stop me being sick, or at least allow me to be able to move without wretching. I don't wana take them though. I think I might be over the worst of it now anyway. I haven't been sick at all today. But I think that is due to the fact that I have barely moved out of bed. I've been signed off for 2 weeks. If I just try not to move too much in that time, hopefully I will be ok lol. Easier said than done though! I'll try anything so I don't need to take these new tablets! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Awesome :) I couldn't believe how large the baby was, you are in for a shock!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so I'm starting to get nervous now. X


----------



## CherylC3

Did u get a pic?x


----------



## bbymc

I've still got an absolute age until mine! Booking appt on Thursday though. At 9am! Clearly booked that when i didnt have morning sickness!! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it will fly in Hun my booking appointments not till 2 wks. X


----------



## lj2245

Mine's on the 27th!


----------



## CherylC3

Lj did u get a pic of your scan? When's ur next scan?x


----------



## lj2245

Yes it was abdominal again though so really blurry! It was so clear on the screen though, could see the wee arms and legs wiggling about! I have another scan in 2 weeks then my 12 week scan 2 weeks after that. Then nothing 'til 20 weeks lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brill babe. I really hope wed brings good news.. Can't believe u saw arms and legs. X


----------



## lj2245

It was hilarious lol. It was a huge head with a wee tiny body and wee round arms and legs. So cute!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw how cute. X


----------



## Kaybee

Aw lj i am so pleased to hear your scan went well. Been thinking about you all day.:hugs:

I'm still being sick/feeling sick but managed to get through work. If I hadnt had loads to do today i would of phoned in sick! Still busy tomorrow and at a clients on wed so looks like i'm just going to have to get on with it. I really dont want to tell my work yet.

Anyway im 10 weeks tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

10 weeks eek! It's all getting exciting now! Apart from the bleeding and sickness that is, lol. 

I ordered a doppler from Ebay and it arrived this morning. I am going to try it at the weekend and see if I can pick anything up yet :)


----------



## marymoomin

lj2245 said:


> Everything is fine :) baby measuring 8+2 and was wriggling about like mad!! She looked everywhere but couldn't find a reason for my bleeding. Said its likely breakthrough bleeding and should stop soon.

Wonderful news! Congrats! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

God 10 wks already..x

Well ladies sickness from hell is back :sick:


----------



## lj2245

Oh no, I have been feeling nauseous tonight. I'm in bed resting, I keep falling asleep on the couch. Do you think you will take the tablet the doc gave or just persevere?

My bleeding has got heavier. It's showing on the pad now. I am also cramping quite a bit. I don't know what to think!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not taking anything. Cx

Oh no wod did the lady say today? X


----------



## lj2245

Not much to be honest. She just seemed pleased that the baby was fine and said she didn't know what was causing it. I think it's maybe breakthrough bleeding right enough. I feel like I'm having a period. My idiot of a husband isn't helping either. Selfish rat thinks the world revolves around him. Men!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun :hugs: rest up and take it easy. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: how are yous today?? I'm feeling like poo was really sick before bed last night. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Tired....even though I slept from 9pm last night until 12pm today! 15 hours and I'm still yawning. I would have the day in bed but Stephen is working 2 til 10 so I need to get Shaun from school and look after him. I'll be back in bed at 8pm when he goes lol. 

I cannot stop hicupping!!


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
I, feeling pretty sick today as usual. Totally exhausted despite sleeping for 12 hours! Not long up but I think I'll need another sleep soon. It eases my sickness to so I'd rather sleep lol. I had really bad cramps last night. Kept waking me up! Seems to have subsided this morning but I can still feel it a wee bit.

That's good you got a long lie this morning lj! Do you manage ok looking after Shaun? I take my hat off to you. I struggle to get out of bed!!

You working today Cheryl? Or do you have a chance to chill? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

*yawn* am tired here too. Can't wait for bedtime. Still sick and I think my nausea is getting worse. Had a nose bleed last night too. I used to get them when I was pregnant with Kaiden as well.

I will be so glad when everyone knows. One of my workmates keeps asking and I feel bad saying no because I would of told her if me and DH hadn't agreed not to tell anyone. I'm sure she will understand but it makes me feel crap and I want to moan to everyone about how crap I'm feeling.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I know how u feel. My parents and my brother and his wife know. That's it. Had to tell them cos I see them all the time and there is no way I could have hid it considering how ill I've been. They've all been a great help but I really wana tell other people! Mainly my bf's family cos we are going to a wedding in London with them this weekend and it's gona be a nightmare for me since I've barely been able to get out of bed for weeks! No idea how we're gona hide it! 

My bf is adamant he doesn't wana tell them until after the 12 week scan though so I guess I'll just have to say I have a virus or something! How I'm gona sit at a table while people are eating ( let alone eat myself) I do not know. I can't even think of some foods at the moment without being sick! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

What a day! I slept all day yesterday, went to bed early and slept from 9pm til 12 this afternoon. I got up, ate some toast, got Shaun from school then put Finding Nemo on and fell asleep on the couch again! I only woke up about half an hour ago. 

Now trying to eat some pasta but I feel really nauseous again. I am sooooo tired still. 

Still bleeding but hoping it means nothing. I am getting cramps still and the odd twinge where my womb is. If I could I'd happily stay in bed until my scan in 2 weeks! 

We have only told my Dad, because he's disabled and lives in a purpose built flat behind my house so I can care for him. I had to explain why I was so sick and unable to go to Tesco for him as he was starting to worry. MIL also knows, although I would have preferred her not to know as she has caused nothing but arguements since we told her. She wants to tell everyone and keeps arguing about it with DH. She likes to make everything about her, so she's currently upset because my son calls her Nana (He already has a Gran and a Granny and it was to stop confusion) but she wants the new baby to call her Gran. I don't care what she wants to be called, there's no need for her to make so much drama about it! My sister also knows, but that's because I don't have a relationship with my Mum and my Dad relies on me so I don't have much of a support network! 

Everyone else will find out after the 12 week scan. MIL can strop as much as she likes!


----------



## bbymc

I've been sleeping most of today too. I thought I was becoming less tired too. Lol. Obviously not!

If you would have preferred not to tell your MIL, why did you tell her? Seems a bit selfish of her to be wanting to tell people. Surely she should be happy you told her and respect your decision. In saying that though, I think my bf secretly doesn't wana tell his mum yet cos he's scared she will blab.

As for the whole gran/nana thing? Why is she so keen to be 'gran'? For us it looks like there will be 2 nanas ( bfs step mum and my mum) and a granny (bfs mum). My dad will be papa. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I am really tired too. Just got the dishes and then tesco online shop to do and then hoping to be in bed for 8. Im working at a clients tomorrow, which i'm not looking forward to but they dont want me to start until 9 and as its closer to me i get to leave 1/2 hour later. Quite excited to have an extra wee sleep on a work day:haha:

Bbymc i hope you feel better by the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

I don't think she cares whether she is Gran or Nana, she just likes to make everything about her and that's one way of causing a fuss. I didn't want her to be told but my Husband did. I knew she would cause problems but he can never see it until it's too late lol. I wasn't there when he told her as I don't speak to her if I can help it. She has a huge mouth. I ordered a wedding dress and had it delivered to her house so DH wouldn't know about it. We were getting married abroad and he thought I was wearing a simple dress I had bought off Ebay for £70. I wanted to surprise him by wearing a proper dress. She told him about it. I never really forgave her for that (mainly because she never apologised). Since then though, she has gone from bad to worse and is always causing arguments between DH and I. When he told her about the baby I told him to wait for her phoning because she would manage to find some way of causing an argument about it and would be trying to make it all about her as always. Sure enough she phoned that night and was crying about the Nana/Gran thing, then said about telling Stephen's brother and her sisters (she as about 7 of them). Stephen told her it was our decision to make and we would tell people when we wanted to and I could hear her wailing about that from across the room. She's been on at him every day to tell people. I spoke to her about it once and told her it was none of her damn business and we would tell people when we were ready. I said if she didn't stop harping on about it she wouldn't be told anything in future. She hasn't phoned about it since but she's been sending DH messages on Facebook and he wont tell me what they are about so I know she's not going to let go until she gets her way.

I'll get my revenge though. I have told DH she's not welcome for Xmas dinner this year lol. He will be working from 6am until 2pm and there's no way I'm running about after that witch when I'll be 5 months pregnant.


----------



## bbymc

Thanks kaybee. I hope all goes well tomorrow and you don't feel too sick or tired!!

Lj, that sounds like a nightmare!! Does your husband not tell her to back off? Don't blame you about not wanting her round at Xmas! I wouldn't either. Sounds like she would just make it all about her anyway! Has your husband never tried talking to her? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Nah him and his brother both treat her with kid gloves. It will all kick off one day lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on yest was working and was so tired and sick il update u on my scan when I get back...cx


----------



## lj2245

Eeeeeeee!! Good luck for your scan :) Hope the wee rascal is facing the right way and you get a lovely clear photo! Mind drink loads of water (incase they do an abdominal scan).


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks ladies well my scan was amazing had to be an abdominal one cos i was too sick to drick enuf water it looks so big compared to 2 wks ago :cloud9: I will upload the pic later if tht is ok with you ladies?? One of the pics it looks like a bat upside down lol...xxxx


----------



## lj2245

Aww yeah that would be brill :) Can't wait to see it! 

How are you feeling now? My nausea and tiredness is really bad again lol. It's reassuring though because I'm still bleeding.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun it's odd ur still bleeding I thot it wud hav stopped by now....xx

Im feeling so sick my friend was coming to do my hair and I just cancelled her so I've got my jogged on and not budging from the sofa...x

Oh she said I'm measuring 8 wks exactly ..x


----------



## lj2245

I'm wearing a maxi dress...I am sooo bloated and it's so comfy lol. Also got a massive cardigan on. 

When is your next scan?


----------



## CherylC3

It's Friday 21st she offered me if I want a 10 wk one or not but I wanted one I didn't want to hav to wit till 12 or 13 wks. X


----------



## CherylC3

I sneezed in aldi on the way home and started borking thot I was going to spew :sick:


----------



## bbymc

Glad the scan went well. I'll look forward to seeing the pic! 

There's no change in how I'm feelin today. Still really sicky :-( I hope you guys are feeling a bit better today! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I keep sneezing and hiccuping!!


----------



## CherylC3

here it is..x
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5









untitled1.png
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lj2245

So cute and def much clearer than mine :) The 10 weeks ones will be awesome!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno can't wait hubby thinks the first one is like a bat lol. Xx

Oh are u finding out the sex??xx


----------



## lj2245

Nah :) We want a wee surprise :D What about you?


----------



## CherylC3

We're going to find out when I was pg the 1st time I was like no way don't want to kno but after my 2 losses I just want to kno. Don't think il tell anyone else not sure. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Know what's crazy....it's only 12 weeks 'til you find out then! Lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno it's odd. Today has made it feel real for me :)


----------



## lj2245

My MS is really bad all day again. I seriously cannot wait until we get to 12 - 13 weeks and the sickness goes. Cannot think of a thing I can stomach for dinner.


----------



## bbymc

Lovely scan Cheryl! So exciting! I'll look forward to seeing your and lj's 10 week ones now. It's kinda helping things feel real for me too, seeing your scan. I just wish it would hurry up and get to 12 weeks so I can see that all is well.

We're not gona find out the sex although I think we maybe should. Only because we've both convinced ourselves that it's a girl and if it wasn't, we might be a bit shocked lol. No idea why we think it's gona be a girl lol. I would love a boy or a girl. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think I'm having another boy. And DH wants to call it Rudi :(


----------



## CherylC3

Wil u be letting him???xx

My names are. Sienna and if a boy Leo or Harrison


----------



## lj2245

I don't really want to think about names. I had names picked out for Shaun and by the time he was born I was sick of them and had to think of a new one lol. If we did name it Rudi it wouldn't be with an i, it would be Rudy.


----------



## bbymc

Sienna, that's nice! If it was Harrison, would you call him Harry for short or insist on it being Harrison? I like Leo too. 

I wouldn't be surprised if my bf suggested rudi either tbh. It's definitely nicer with a Y. I have a few names I used to love but totally gone off them now so I'm not gona think about it too much now co I don't wana go off any more lol!

My bf is called Ryan and he would love to call his first son that. I like the name, but to me it kinda takes individuality away using the same name. But also, the thought of having two people in the house with the same name, that would drive me demented! Lol. It's bad enough with my dad and my nephew having the same name! It can get very confusing! Xx


----------



## lj2245

No idea...I keep saying to him 'Aye whatever' but that's just to shut him up. My sister is even calling the baby 'Wee Rudy'. Hopefully it will be a girl and I won't have to deal with it lol.


----------



## bbymc

That's what I'm hoping too. Baby can't be Ryan if she's a girl lol. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hate Babis having the same name as there parents...cx

I like my names cos there not in the top 20 I hate dead popular names... I wud insist in Harrison but hubby will prob call him Harry thts why I'd prob go for Leo I hate shortening names. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Good morning :D How are you all today??

I have been craving butter lol. I went to the shop this morning and bought butter and a plain loaf and just had 4 slices of toast and butter!!! I haven't enjoyed eating anything so much in weeks. I actually want more. 

I think I might make more lol. I will def regret it later when my stomach can't digest it all and the MS starts but sod it! 

I want to go to the Fort and have a wee peek in Mamas and Papas lol. Not to buy anything....just to look! :haha:

Oh...I think my bleeding is finally stopping. I am convinced it's Breakthrough Bleeding, it's lasted 5 days like a period normally would.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning I'm so jealous you can eat... I'm sat here boking trying to eat crackers and butter :sick: and I'm working today :cry: I can't face doin a anything... I wish I was off. X


----------



## lj2245

:( Is there nothing you fancy eating? I couldn't face cornflakes and that's all I normally eat. I feel as sick as a dog but for some reason the toast and butter was brilliant because I was craving it.


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
I'm just back from my booking in appt. it went well. She managed to get blood after only 2 attempts. Doesn't look like it'll bruise much either  Took an anti-sickness tablet this morning and that helped me through the appt. Getting very queasy now so gona attempt o eat before I feel any worse.

I went to the new mamas and papas the other week. Only cos we were at the fort already. Couldn't resist a peek. Not gona buy anything for ages though. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I think my MS is getting worse :cry: thinking of trying to get an appt at docs tomorrow. I have a really stuffed up nose which I don't think is helping matters. Am at work just now wishing for home time. :cry:

bbymc I hope you don't bruise. My bruising is more or less away but the whole area is tender still. I've never had that before. :shrug:

Cheryl I've been 'enjoying' (?) pain du choc things. With Kaiden I used to eat croissants or buttery rolls and they were usually ok too.

lj glad your bleeding has stopped :thumbup:


----------



## bbymc

Thanks kaybee. Def go to the docs if your struggling! It's hellish. If it wasn't for the meds im on, I wouldn't be getting out of bed! I hope you feel better soon!

It's funny you were into croissants lol, that's all I've eaten for 2 days lol. Can't stomach much else! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I can't stop sleeping. I slept 8pm til 7am and just had a 2 hour nap there too. 

Stephen said to me this morning 'Are they girls you talk to on that site as bad as you?'. I had to laugh. I said 'I think most of them are worse, they are actually spewing 24/7 instead of just feeling sick'. I don't think he believes me. 

I can't think what to make for dinner tonight. I'm off toast and butter now haha. I knew I shouldn't have gone OTT with it. I might make a pot of chilli con carne and the boys can have that with chips and cheese (one of their faves) and some nachos and I can pick at the nachos. 

Is anyone else as thirsty as I am? I'm drinking about 3l of water a day and still constantly thirsty. Considering I'm only awake about 8hrs a day that's a lot of water lol!!


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I'm glad Ryan's not like that I think we would argue loads if he was lol! Maybe now you've told him that some off us are more sick than you he might be more sympathetic? Or else think we're all putting it on too. Lol. Before now though tbh, I didn't realise morning sickness could be this bad, so my attitude was probably like Steven's. Oh how thinks change! Lol.

Ryan constantly asks me what we all chat about too lol. I never thought, but talking to you guys gives me a constant support and place to air stuff. Any stuff. But because no one knows yet, other than talking to me, he has no support. I suppose that must be hard. I wouldn't like it! 

As for being thirsty, I am, very. I just thought my body was making up for the lack of fluids I was keeping down a few days ago. Hmmm.

Xx


----------



## lj2245

If I made it sound like he wasn't sympathetic, it was unintended lol. He's been a total super star. He does all the housework and everything for DS, plus works full time and does overtime too because I was made redundant. The reason he asked was because he was over worried....like he thought I was maybe dying or something lol. The bleeding only made him more worried. I was managing to do some washings and load and unload the dishwasher but now I'm not allowed to even do that. Which I'm grateful for because all I want to do is sleep. He says the wrong thing A LOT and lets his Mum away with murder but I guess I could do a lot worse :haha: 

On a scary note, when I was meeting DS off the school bus...I saw the folk 2 houses up from mine have their Xmas tree and decorations up. WTF???

I think I would go mad if I didn't have this wee thread lol. Where else would be talk about CM and wind and puking? :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Lol, well in that case, you've got it made lol. My house is a tip thanks to the fact that since I'm ill, both Ryan and our flatmate haven't lifted a finger! Can't really complain too much tho since he's done pretty much everything else. I'm a clean freak so it drives me crazy! Lol. 

God, Xmas stuff, that a bit early lol! I'm not even thinking further ahead than 2-3 days lol, never mind Xmas! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Well....in my opinion the house is a tip. He's doing his best but it's just not to my standard lol! I brushed the kitchen floor and cleaned the toilet today. I couldn't ignore them any longer haha. 

Have discovered something that eases my nausea.....carrot cake!


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today? You have all been very quiet so I'm guessing it's either been terrible mornings all round or you've all been great and have been making the most of it! 

I have spent my morning in bed. DH working 2pm til 10pm so he's just off to work. Need to get Shaun off the school bus at 3 then he's off to his Dads for the weekend at 4. Think I might order in food and have a lazy night in bed with some crap chickflicks :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I've been working then went to my mums ive been ill all day now the sickness is better I'm so tired boo :(


----------



## lj2245

Are you sick during the day and ok at night? I'm the complete opposite. I'm fine until 2pm then sick the rest of the day. I end up in bed at 6pm most nights because I can't handle it lol.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm worse in the morning and thru the day it was awful this morning I was sick before I ha anything to eat :sick: it was discusting :(


----------



## Kaybee

I'm sick in the mornings, feel sick all day and then the last 5 days I've been sick when I get home from work too and still feel sick until I get to bed:cry::cry: Got an appointment at the docs on Monday. Hoping for a relaxing weekend although DH is out all day tomorrow and Sunday so will need to try entertain Kaiden. Not easy when he is always so full of energy and I can hardly move.


----------



## lj2245

:( Is there no one you can send him to for the night/day? Get yourself some time to rest. 

I was planning on trying to have another kid soon after this one so they would be close in age but there's no way I'd manage a baby with this MS. Hats off to you, I'm so glad Shaun is 7 and can do things for himself!


----------



## marymoomin

I have been working in London again and thankfully the ms went away pretty much the whole time I was there. I am exhausted now. I have one more trip next week and that's me. I hope I am ok for those 3 days. 
By all accounts I don't seem to have it as bad as everyone else. I would love a bit more sleep but it's not an option with a full time job and a two year old. Good practice for 3 under 3! Arrrggghhh!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Mary I kno your carrying 2 and we're all sicker than u I wud hav thot it wud of been the opposite. X


----------



## lj2245

I managed some toast again today. I was up most of the night with the runs :( Stupid IBS....stupid chinese food. Lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Ive just had my lovely crackers lol thank god for Jacobs cream crackers lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I've been craving them with cheese for a couple of days now. Need to get some from the shop!


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How are we all? My nausea got a bit better on thursday and friday but came back with a vengeance yesterday! I'm usually worse through the day til about 3pm. I've been trying to force myself to eat a normal dinner each night and I normally feel better after that. 

I also had my booking in appointment last Tuesday which seemed to go quite well. We've decided not to get tested for Downs Syndrome at the 12 week scan, it's not going to change the way we feel about this baby. What are you ladies doing? Also I have the option of going to St John's in Livingston or the Infirmary in Edinburgh for the birth. I've heard the "service" at St John's is better but all going well I'd like a water birth and the Simpson Centre at the REI has better facilites for that. Any mummies have experience of either of these hospitals?

Hope everyone is feeling better xx


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
Sorry you've all been feeling sicky! I managed the wedding in London. Thank god! Wasn't great on the journey down but managed the rest of the trip ok. Been feeling the best ive felt in weeks tbh. Problem is, I've taken the cyclizine religiously over the time we were away so that I would feel better. But now I don't know if I feel better cos I took the tablets or cos my MS has eased off. I'm scared to stop taking them encase I feel worse again! Nightmare! Lol! 

Arlene, we have also decided not to find out about the risks of down syndrome and opted out of the test for that. As for the ERI, Ive heard that its understaffed and my sis in law didn't have great experiences of there. That said, I also have the choice between there and st john's and I still want to go to the ERI cos it's really near my house. I love the sound of the new birthing unit there too. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey :) How are you all? 

Is any one else suffering from insomnia? I couldn't sleep until 4am then was back up at 7am. Only managed an hours nap this afternoon! 

Have discovered Original Lucozade helps the MS. I sip a tiny glass of it about lunch time and since I've been doing that it has taken the edge off. 

We are going to get the non invasive tests, but only to be prepared. My sons aunt has Downs and I know how difficult her care is and she's 50!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I've managed a Sunday roast today :) feel so bloated tho... I always feel better on my days off and feel evil when I'm going to work lol...xx


----------



## lj2245

Mmm I haven't had a Sunday roast in aaaages. I usually make them during the week when Shaun is here, right enough :)

My darling husband went a 40 mile round trip to get me a KFC today. He's well in the good books!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw im starting to think the ms might get better now theres a few ppl on this who are as far on as me who says their ms is easing. X


----------



## Kaybee

I'm still ill :cry: got doc appt tomorrow pm so hopefully i can get something as having a really rough time just now. Dont think im going to make work tomorrow and i hate calling in sick. 

Lj i may give the lucozade a try.

Bbymc glad you got through the wedding. Did youe doctor tell you how long to take your meds for?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a shame Hun I was really sick earlier and just ate crackers all morning to help I find mini chedders help. Phone in sick Hun I'm self employed and need to go to work but if I worked for someone I'd be on the sick for a few wks. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Kaybee, don't struggle on! I did that and ended up worse! Lol. If you feel that bad, def have some time off. You are making a baby after all  I was given meds in week 7 but only took them if I felt like I was dying lol, so I could eat. But I've now been on them for 3 days solid and they have given me my life back! I think I have enough for 2 weeks at which point I guess I'll see how I go. But cos I was so ill and dehydrated, the doc is happy for me to stay on them as long as I need to as she is concerned I'd go back to being really ill again xx

Well done on the sunday roast! I've been craving a Toby carvery for weeks lol. Too scared to eat one encase I got ill and put myself off lol! I usually LOVE them lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Oohh yeah there's a fantastic Indian Buffet in Wishaw called The Pink Turban and it's a total family favourite of ours, we try to go once a month. I haven't been able to go because of the MS but I don't know if it would be too safe, considering it's a buffet. The place is mobbed though so I don't think the food sits there too long. 

They have like 30 different types of dessert and the most amazing sweet rice lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Oh lj I've been there before Hun was so nice. Cx are u ladies still getting the af type cramps? Mines went away but can feel them again. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, Cheryl, I'm getting pretty bad cramps on and off xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thts ok then yest it was as if they came back lol god I panick over everything. Cx


----------



## lj2245

Had them all day yesterday, but we had a bit of 'alone time' in bed yesterday morning for the first time since conception lol, so I put it down to that. 

9 weeks today! Eeeeee!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

My ms isn't as bad today do u think the placenta is taking over so it's easing the ms??x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I have an iphone app and it said MS should start to ease after week 9. I won't find out if mine is better until later, I'm normally ok in the mornings. 

Apparently our wee babies have elbows, nostrils and earlobes lol!!
If any of you want to add me to FB, the link is https://www.facebook.com/laurajapp14282

Just don't mention pregnancy on my wall because no-one knows yet :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I don't hav a Facebook anymore I deleted it after my 1st loss as it upset me too much seeing others announce there pregnanys. X

I've just had 2 packets of onion ring lol wots tht all about. I still don't fancy certain foods tho I'm going out for dinner with a friend and don't kno wot I cud stomach xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm making a stir fry tonight. I'm determined to eat some vegetables and a stir fry takes the least amount of time to cook.


----------



## CherylC3

I just don't kno wot I want it's a nightmare thinking wot to eat... I'm getting quite anxious about this pregnany now Ben on the 1st Tri section and there is too many losses and it makes me panick. X


----------



## lj2245

You've had more than your fair share of losses already, this one seems like it's going to stick :) 

I think we'll both be anxious this week though, as it's the week between scans. I can't wait until we can feel movements, at least then we might stop worrying so much!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I wan a bump lol. X


----------



## lj2245

Awww the baby on my ticker looks like an actual baby now!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw so it does but ur really 9 wks 2 days now and I'm 9 wks on wed due to our dating at our scan lol...x

God well i thot my sickness was better got up to do housework there and my god I've still got it :sick:


----------



## lj2245

I'm trying to eat as much fruit as possible before my MS starts. 

I measured 2 days ahead at my last scan but that tends to happen, it will prob be back to normal at the next scan :) I'm going with my LMP until I'm told otherwise :)


----------



## CherylC3

I'm keeping my ticker the way it is till my 12 wk scan too... Cos thts when they date it. X


----------



## lj2245

I can't work out when I conceived. My LMP was on my wedding day, 9th July. Because we were travelling during what I thought was my fertile window, we last DTD on the 20th July, the day before we flew out of Cuba. We spent 24 hours travelling and as it was Shaun's birthday on the 23rd and we had a sleepover party, and with all the jetlag, we didn't DTD again until the 27th. So I guess it was either of those. I'm thinking if it was the 20th, I wouldn't have Ovulated for a few days after that so chances are it's a girl :D Either that or I ovulated late and it was the 27th. I had thought that was the case until I measured ahead, I thought I would measure behind. 

I dunno lol.


----------



## CherylC3

It must be the 20th but u cud had conceived in the air cos it can happen the next few days lol...xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I thought I was due to ovulate on the 23rd/24th. 

I keep dreaming I'm having a wee girl. They say girl sperm lives longer than boy sperm, so if you DTD on the day you ovulate you're more likely to have a boy as the boy sperm swims faster, but if it's a few days before you ovulate it's more likely to be a girl as the boy sperms will have died off.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls. Well i didnt make it to work today and managed to switch my doc appy from late this afternoon to this morning. Doc was very sympathetic and so lovely and prescribed me some pills. To take them at night. Hopefully the chemist will have them in for me later today and i'll start to feel better soon. 

Lj im on fb will add you. I'll put up a link to mine when im on the laptop. No mention of babies on mine either as nobody knows.

I need to tell y'all the cute thing kaiden said yesterday. We were watching tv and a baby on a tv ad came on and k said to me 'we need a baby' so i asked if he'd like a little brother or sister and he has requested a sister :haha:

ETA i forgot there is a link to my fb in my sig.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts so cute Hun when will u tell him? Will u find out the sex?xx

Well lj I :sex: the day before ovulation the day of and the day after so I don't hav a clue wot I'm having I hav they OPK things. Just love peeing on sticks lol...xx


----------



## lj2245

Hahaha. Do you know the date you ovulated? 

Got your request Kaybee...I get your username now hehe :) 

I'm going to tell Shaun after the 12 week scan and then tell everyone else afterwards. I was thinking about not telling Shaun until later on as 6 months is a long time for a kid to wait for a baby to come but it's getting harder and harder to keep it from him and he doesn't understand why I've been so ill. I would tell him now but I know he'll tell his Dad and I don't want him knowing before my own family.


----------



## CherylC3

The 23rd of July. Lol. X yeah best not to tell him yet then. X


----------



## lj2245

Yeah the 23rd is when I was expecting to have ovulated too, which is why I ruled myself out for that month. I totally wasn't expecting the BPF at all. I had ordered a pile of OPKs and HPTs off Ebay (100 of each) and when they arrived I thought I would test a HPT out. It was positive lol. I was not expecting it at all, I was all set for trying properly in August with the OPKs.


----------



## CherylC3

It's nuts something's are just meant to be :)


----------



## lj2245

I'm starting to feel sick again now. Ugh. I might try and have a nap and see if that helps. I haven't been sleeping too well at night.


----------



## bbymc

Hiya girls,
Glad you got something to ease your morning sickness kaybee! Lj, your lucky not to too affected by MS first thing in the morning! That's when mine is horrendous! It will give you a chance to eat something! I went without my meds last night and this morning. Was ok until 11am but then I had to cave as I was going downhill fast. So now I guess I'll stay on them for a few more weeks. Not really what I wanted, but if it helps me keep food down, is better all round I reckon.

I'm on fb too so I'll add you guys. Same goes though. Don't mention anything pregnancy related as no one knows yet. Do you think you will announce it on fb once family have been told? I haven't decided yet. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey, got a request but it was from a guys profile...you 2 sharing or were u logged in to the wrong one? Lol. Guessing it's you from all the Hearts stuff ;) 

Having a couple of hours in the morning is nice but by the time it gets to 5pm I just want to die lol. I would prefer to feel like crap in the morning/afternoon then feel ok for Shaun being at home at night. He's been staring at me lying on the couch for weeks now, poor soul.


----------



## bbymc

Ryanis logged on on my iPad and I never noticed lol. Just trying to cancel the request and add you as my friend instead. Can't seem to find it! Lol x


----------



## Kaybee

I think we will find out the sex. Before i got pg i thought it would be nice to wait but i dont think i can :haha:

We will tell kaiden after the 12week scan although i dont think he will understand. Darent tell him just now cause he would blab. 

Bbymc i wasnt sure if the add i got was from you? It was a guys profile? At least you know the pills are working and you are not taking them needlessly :hugs:

Once my family and close friends/work know i will probably put it on fb.


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> Ryanis logged on on my iPad and I never noticed lol. Just trying to cancel the request and add you as my friend instead. Can't seem to find it! Lol x

:rofl: thats the kind of thing i would do. I will cancel the add from here.


----------



## bbymc

Ryanis logged on on my iPad and I never noticed lol. Just trying to cancel the request and add you as my friend instead. Can't seem to find it! Lol x


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Hahaha. Do you know the date you ovulated?
> 
> Got your request Kaybee...I get your username now hehe :)
> 
> I'm going to tell Shaun after the 12 week scan and then tell everyone else afterwards. I was thinking about not telling Shaun until later on as 6 months is a long time for a kid to wait for a baby to come but it's getting harder and harder to keep it from him and he doesn't understand why I've been so ill. I would tell him now but I know he'll tell his Dad and I don't want him knowing before my own family.

My username took a lot of thought :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I've cancelled the request at my end too :)

I have a job interview at St Johns Hospital on Thursday and I just had to phone and confirm. It was awful, I kept hiccuping and burping lol!! I hope to God it's not that girl interviewing. This MS is turning me into a pig! I seriously need to shower and clean my house lol.


----------



## CherylC3

I noticed amazon sells a gender test for £18 and the reviews are great. X


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Do you know the date you ovulated?
> 
> Got your request Kaybee...I get your username now hehe :)
> 
> I'm going to tell Shaun after the 12 week scan and then tell everyone else afterwards. I was thinking about not telling Shaun until later on as 6 months is a long time for a kid to wait for a baby to come but it's getting harder and harder to keep it from him and he doesn't understand why I've been so ill. I would tell him now but I know he'll tell his Dad and I don't want him knowing before my own family.
> 
> My username took a lot of thought :haha:Click to expand...

I've just done the same thing but with less imagination and some numbers :haha: I could have been EllJay :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

I will be back on Facebook if this pregnancy is a success my usernames the same as this one. X


----------



## Kaybee

CherylC3 said:


> I noticed amazon sells a gender test for £18 and the reviews are great. X

*off to nose at amazon*


----------



## CherylC3

I think il get one after my 12 wk scan well tht and a Doppler x


----------



## lj2245

I bought a doppler but can't hear anything yet. Too much flab in the way lol! 

The gender test looks like a lot of fun but £18? I wouldn't be able to trust it enough to go out and buy pink or blue lol! Then again, I'd be too scared to buy pink or blue if the ultrasound said boy or girl!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah me too don't think I cud buy any colours till I defo knew lol. X


----------



## CherylC3

Did anyone watch corrie last night? I was killing myself laughing how Kirsty and Tyrones baby came out with no blood on it so fake lol. X I'm used to watching one born every min and midwives where there's blood everywhere. X


----------



## lj2245

I'm hoping my baby doesn't have any blood on it this time because the blood means you've had a wee tear :haha:

After pushing out a 9lb 11oz-er last time and having to pee in the shower for 2 weeks afterwards, I think I deserve it lol.


----------



## CherylC3

If I could I'd book in for a section hubby is so shocked he thinks all woman wants to hav proper child birth. X


----------



## lj2245

I'd def rather do it naturally. I had the equivalent of a section when I had my Ectopic Pregnancy and it took forever to recover. Even getting out of bed was an ordeal lol. The wee tear I got giving birth only really hurt when I was peeing lol....but peeing in the shower took care of that.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol we will be worrying about tht soon enuf lol...x


----------



## lj2245

Lol don't I know it! 

Is anyone else getting dizzy spells and shortness of breath? I feel like I'm not getting enough oxygen. I made myself some lunch there and I'm still trying to recover, I have cold sweats and everything.


----------



## CherylC3

I was like tht once I did the housework. X


----------



## lj2245

All I did was unload and load the dishwasher while I was waiting on my baked potato, then mixed up some tuna with salad cream. I feel like I have to sleep now lol. I'm getting enough air into my lungs but I feel like there's no oxygen in the air...so strange!


----------



## bbymc

Ok, resent the requests as me this time lol. My profile pic is a black and white one of me and Ryan x


----------



## Kaybee

Ive accepted your add. 

I have had dizzy spells but i have low blood pressure so proably to do with that. 

I am quite tempted to buy one of those gender predictor tests. :haha: Ive had mixed results in the other tests ive tried. Tried two chinese ones and one said boy other girl. The ring test said boy then girl although someone said it tells you any babies you have had too. The baking soda test showed boy. Can you tell im not going to be able to wait for baby to get here :haha:

Im hoping to have an elective section but thats because i had to have an ems with Kaiden and i dont want to go through the same experiences again.


----------



## lj2245

Got you now! Stephen wants to know if Ryan is on Jambo's Kickback. How pathetic eh? Lol.


----------



## bbymc

Erm, I dunno. I'll ask him when he gets back. I know he practically lives on some hearts message board online. He was saying the other day that he wouldn't be surprised if he knew Stephen since its the same diehard fans he talks to or sees at games lol. Xx

Update... Jambo's kickback IS the message board he is always on lol. So yeah, tell Stephen he is on it  xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol. Stephen spends his life on there. His username is jambojapp. What's Ryan's?


----------



## bbymc

So does Ryan. It's so sad! Lol! It's hearts151 xx


----------



## lj2245

Did he contribute towards tht massive, stupid looking flag for the cup final aswell?


----------



## lj2245

Hearts151... I see what he did there lol. Hearts won 5-1? Lol


----------



## bbymc

Yeah lol, but that's not from the recent 5-1 result lol, it's from the previous one. Ryan just told me proudly lol. ' yes, I did contribute to the flag. It was awesome!' lol! God, he is sad lol.

It's funny though cos my wee cousin is a hibs player so I've always said I support hibs. I'm not into football at all though so its more that I support my cousin lol. But because of that, and the fact that Ryan is obsessed, I've said that this baby will have to make its own decisions about a football team and will not be a hearts fan by default lol. He didn't like that much! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Lol. I dont like football so I don't care. My wee boys dad supports Celtic and my family support rangers so Shaun supports Celtic, hearts, rangers, Barcelona and man u. Lol. He was happy hearts beat Celtic but I think that's coz Stephen was on the telly.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, that's a lot of teams. I hate football. I can't understand why Ryan cares so much about it at all lol! I don't care really if this baby was to support hearts, but I wouldn't like it if they were as obsessed as Ryan lol. The way he talks you would think he played for them or something lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh tell me about it. We have a guy who lives behind us who played for them. He played like one first team game and even tho Stephen went to school with him, he thinks he's a god lol. He's had a season ticket every single year since he was 4. This is the first year he hasn't bought one and he's 26 now, and only coz he got promoted and has to work Saturdays now. 

Our wedding was maroon and white and he wants to call the baby rudi. He also remembers Events by what hearts did that week. Its an obsession lol.


----------



## bbymc

God. Ryan isn't quite that bad. Not far off though! Lol. He's not had a season ticket for over 3 years. Mostly because I basically told him he cld get stuffed if he thought I was gona be a football widow! Lol. So now he only goes to big games. It actually annoys me how he is so obsessed though cos to me it's just a bunch of people kicking a ball around. Might be fun to watch, but not worth prioritising over other more important stuff. I sometimes feel like he cares more about whether hearts win a game than me! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

He missed Liverpool Because you were unwell!! I totally know what you mean though. Stephen is obsessed completely. He plays football manager every day and knows everything about every team. It's not just football. I went to bed at 8 because he's currently watching the tennis. I can tell the score by the noises coming from the livIng room!! I went to 2 hearts games with him and swore never again. One in November 2008 when we went all the way to Kilmarnock and it was freezing. I was on telly looking miserable. The other was at tynecastle when they played some team from up north. Elgin maybe? I can't remember what either of the scores was and the only thing I remember from being in tynecastle was the other team had a massive player. And bovril needs loads of pepper. Lol.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, yeah he did do that. Reluctantly. Lol. I only say that because he did used to prioritise hearts games over me. He even once told me he was at work when he was actually away to watch a hearts game. I just so happened to randomly visit his work that day only to be told he wasn't shifted and wasnt due in til 2 days later. I phoned him and he told me he couldn't answer because he was 'working'. I didn't find out he had been to the game until he came home hours later totally wasted. I was sooooo raging that he'd gone to that much trouble over a game. But at the same time I was glad it was football and not an affair or something. So that's why now he wouldn't dare go to a game if I was ill or we had something planned! 

I was gona go to a game with him once but I didn't go in the end because I didn't want him thinking it would be a regular thing. Plus, I knew I would be bored lol. And most likely cold too lol.

Ryan's watching the tennis too. Lol. He keeps shouting at the tv. I have no idea whats going on lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh no.. Whatever possessed him? Lol. Did he think you wouldn't find out? Why do men get such daft ideas? Stephen makes stupid football plans all the time then tries to casually tell me the day before as if he'd already told me weeks before. He's missed birthdays for hearts games. I keep hoping they will do really bad so Hel get scunnered with then lol. 

How are you all this morning? Stephen is doing my head in drooling over Andy Murray. I had the worst wind ever last night, even I couldn't stand to be in the same room as me!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies god ur men are die hard fans lol...x

I'm good ms is defo easing I'm glad I've had 4 wks of bad sickness think I've had my fair share of it so I'm not panicking.. Went for a Indian with my friend who is 19wk pg and not had one day of sickness so I guess everyone's different.....cx

How are u?x


----------



## lj2245

Not bad. Worrying about what the hell I'm going to wear to this interview on Thursday. Tried on my suit and the trousers don't half dig in. I think I might have to get some maternity clothes. It's strange because I haven't put on any weight but the bloat around my middle is ridiculous.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw is it? Are u sick still?xx


----------



## lj2245

Yes :( Went to bed at 8pm last night. I find it easier if I have fresh air so I like to sit up in bed with the window wide open. 

Ordered trousers from Next so they should be here tomorrow. I didn't get maternity ones, just ones a size bigger lol. If they look daft I'll just wear the ones I have with a bump band. 

My interview is at 2pm and that's when my sickness starts. I think I'll need to sit in the car park and have a bottle of lucozade, see if that helps.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts a shame where's ur interview for? My sickness is easing got me a but worried tbh. X


----------



## lj2245

Bet it comes back when you go back to work tomorrow lol. Typical that eh? 

It's working within the Health Records Department in St John's Hospital. If I get it I might aswell change my hospital to that one lol. I could just work right up to my due date then pop up to the labour ward when it's time haha.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol tht wud be great...x 

It's good to be able to eat tho.x


----------



## bbymc

Yeah lj, it was cos it was for the cup final lol! He clearly thought he would get away with it. Not sure how given the state of him afterwards lol! Since then though he has reigned it in a bit and hasn't been to any games. Long may it continue lol!

I'm sure you'll do fine in your interview. It is a worry though. I've had two interviews since becoming pregnant. Both were at 9am when my MS was terrible. Wasn't sure I would get through them but it is amazing. It was like my body knew I had no choice and I was able to focus until I got out of them. I did suffer after both tho lol, like I'd used every ounce of energy to get through them so I was extra sick and tired when they were over. 

Cheryl, that's great you managed an Indian! That's the last kinda meal I could stomach lol. I really don't think you needed to worry with your sickness subsiding a bit. Some people only get it on and off. You've been sick for weeks so I would just enjoy your ability to eat a wider variety of foods now!

I'm hoping mine subsides soon. I hate living my life on tablets to control my ability to stomach food! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a shame Hun hopefully you don't nd the tablets much longer..x

Yeah there are still foods tht make me boke the thot of them but the Indian was great with boiled rice tho..x

When I met my friend I told her I was pg and she said I tht ur boobs looked bigger as soon as I opened the door, they defo feel bigger.x

She's 20 wks and stil not showing cos she's a big girl she's dying for a proper bump too it's a wee shame. X


----------



## lj2245

I can't eat after about 4pm lol


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Yeah lj, it was cos it was for the cup final lol! He clearly thought he would get away with it. Not sure how given the state of him afterwards lol! Since then though he has reigned it in a bit and hasn't been to any games. Long may it continue lol!
> 
> I'm sure you'll do fine in your interview. It is a worry though. I've had two interviews since becoming pregnant. Both were at 9am when my MS was terrible. Wasn't sure I would get through them but it is amazing. It was like my body knew I had no choice and I was able to focus until I got out of them. I did suffer after both tho lol, like I'd used every ounce of energy to get through them so I was extra sick and tired when they were over.
> 
> Cheryl, that's great you managed an Indian! That's the last kinda meal I could stomach lol. I really don't think you needed to worry with your sickness subsiding a bit. Some people only get it on and off. You've been sick for weeks so I would just enjoy your ability to eat a wider variety of foods now!
> 
> I'm hoping mine subsides soon. I hate living my life on tablets to control my ability to stomach food! Xx


I just hope to god they don't make me walk up any stairs coz I'll be sat there wheezing away!! :haha:

I'm making a roast dinner tonight. I say tonight, I'll be cooking it at 3pm for Stephen finishing at 4. Any later and I won't be able to eat any.


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts a shame Hun hopefully you don't nd the tablets much longer..x
> 
> Yeah there are still foods tht make me boke the thot of them but the Indian was great with boiled rice tho..x
> 
> When I met my friend I told her I was pg and she said I tht ur boobs looked bigger as soon as I opened the door, they defo feel bigger.x
> 
> She's 20 wks and stil not showing cos she's a big girl she's dying for a proper bump too it's a wee shame. X

I'm an 18-20 and I know I'll look 9 months pregnant by 20 weeks lol. I carry all my weight on my hips and thighs so although I have a tummy, it's not as big as it should be given my weight!! I bet her bump pops up overnight. I know mine did with Shaun!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno shes desperate or it cos she said no one knos she's pg. x


----------



## lj2245

My Dad just told me he's going to buy everything I need for the baby. The stress and worry that's been taken off me is unbelievable! I've been fretting about how we will afford it all on Stephen's wage alone but at least I know we'll be ok if I don't manage to find a job in time. 

We don't qualify for any tax credits or anything, it's a joke. Stephen's wage is a really good wage and he's about to get another raise but I'm pretty sure couples on benefits are better off than us!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Hun...x

It's shocking how we don't get any help from the government and all they scummy bums get everything :(


----------



## Kaybee

Well today is the first in weeks that ive not been sick :thumbup: tablets must be working although still having queazy spells and am so tired. Doc said the pills shld help me sleep (they are taken before bed) but i had a lousy sleep and kept thinking my heart was racing but not sure if it was just me being quite worried about taking them. Will see how i get on tonight. Stayed off work again today but think i will go back tomorrow.

Thankfully my dh likes football even less than i do. Although his hobby/obsession is remote control nitro cars. Its all i hear about :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw glad you feel better Hun. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well my god sickness came back last night :sick: just in time for me going to work :(


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies well my god sickness came back last night :sick: just in time for me going to work :(

I had a feeling that would happen :dohh:

6 days until my next scan, it cannot come quick enough!


----------



## CherylC3

It's awful I felt so good yest and mon I managed a full Indian I'm defo going to stuff my face the next time I'm feeling better. X


----------



## CherylC3

I've got 9 days till mines :( but my booking appointment is tues :)


----------



## lj2245

Mine isn't until the 27th. I don't mind though, it will break up the gap between my 10w and 12w scans lol.


----------



## Kaybee

My 12w scan is a week tomorrow. Getting quite excited now because I will finally be able to tell EVERYONE! :happydance:

Im back to work today. I didn't take a tablet last night because I was a bit worried about how they made me feel so was sick this morning when I got up. So far though managed to avoid being sick again. Although work mates and my boss say I'm looking really pale. Could of really done with another day off really but hey had to come back some time I guess. Hopefully it will be a quick day.

LJ when is your job interview?


----------



## lj2245

Do you think your workmates have guessed you might be expecting? 

Interview is tomorrow at 12. I ordered some trousers to come today before 12 and they haven't arrived. Might have to go shopping! I so don't have the energy!


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah I think at least 2 of them suspect. It will be good to have it out in the open. 

Oh god going clothes shopping is the last thing I fancy doing as well. Do you have a tracker code you could check up on parcel? I'm getting DH to get my suitcase out the attic that has my maternity clothes in from last time. Quite glad I kept them now just in case. My clothes are starting to get too tight already :dohh:

In case I don't get a chance before tomorrow good luck at your interview


----------



## lj2245

Yeah it says loaded on to delivery van at 10:40am. Nothing since. I am sooo annoyed! 

Just had to go and get Shaun from school. He's fallen over and knocked his front tooth, it's hanging off and bleeding. Thankfully it's a baby tooth but I need to take him to the dentist anyway. Appointment is at 4:30. I won't have any time to go shopping as my nearest shops are in Livingston, half an hour away! I think I might end up interviewing in a maxi dress! LOL!


----------



## Kaybee

I hope Shaun is ok. Sounds painful.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope he's ok Hun...x

Thts great ur 12 wks next wk. x


----------



## lj2245

He's fine :) The dentist removed the tooth and he's eating his dinner now no problem :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good, no trousers yet?xx


----------



## lj2245

They just arrived now. Not what I was expecting though, the material is funny. Damn.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur joking hate when tht happens. X


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies How are we all? Think I am officially a hormonal pregnant woman! Been feeling crappy all day and had tomato soup and toast for tea, it's been threatening to show itself again all night and then I was sitting in the bath and burst into tears! Like actual uncontrollable sobbing! Thank goodness OH was out as I still don't know even why I was crying!! 

Anyways good luck to everyone with booking in appts and scans this week and LJ good luck with your interview!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I was feeling a bit like that today. Sad blubbering at nothing lol. Luckily I was on my own lol. Even then I still felt like a twat though. Haha!

Lj, glad Shaun is ok after his tooth incident! Good luck tomorrow too!! I was meant to have a interview today but I totally didn't realise it was today and missed it. Totally gutted. Guess it wasn't meant to be. So annoyed with myself though. I never usually forget important stuff. :-(

Anyway, I'm off to bed. Here's to a good day for all of us tomorrow.  xx


----------



## lj2245

Hormones have yet to hit me although I de remember crying at the strangest things last time, which amused my wee sisters loads. You will laugh about it one day, I promise! Lol. In the meantime, enjoy it. After feeling shitty and sick, a good cry in the bath is just what you need :) Get rid of all the stress before bed.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies sorry you are all crying lol.. And forgetting the day of ur interview total pregnancy brain lol.xx

Good luck with ur interview Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I am not having a good start to the day. I tried on my suit jacket to see if it matches the new trousers and it won't button up because my boobs are so big now! I didn't even think of that!! I have no idea what I am going to do other than going shopping in Livingston before the interview. Nightmare!!


----------



## CherylC3

Can u not leave it unbuttoned Hun?x


----------



## lj2245

I thought about that but I'm sure it looks silly. I dunno. I think I'll go for a bath then maybe try everything in my wardrobe on. See if I can get away with just trousers and a blouse with my overcoat. 

It's not even as if I can say 'Sorry for my appearance, I'm pregnant and nothing fits me any more' lol. It might explain the burping and hiccuping all the time though!


----------



## bbymc

I'm sure you'd look fine without it on lj. As long as your blouse fits and is ironed, lol you'll be good to go! Good luck! Be careful you don't tire yourself out shopping before the interview though lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

The trousers look ridiculous lol. The material is so strange, like jogging trouser material! I tried on all my other trousers and they won't even fit with an elastic band. I had no idea I had put on so many inches! I have lived in jogging trousers and sports bras because I've been ill and have hardly left the house. I don't get it at all....I have lost half a stone lol. From where???


----------



## bbymc

Yikes. It's prob just baby bloat though. I've lost weight too but my clothes are def tighter. Who knows! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Very strange! Guess we better get used to clothes not fitting! 

Interview went well I thought. Just need to wait 'til they get back to me now!


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today? I have had a really bad headache since yesterday evening. Finally relented 10 mins ago and took a paracetamol.


----------



## bbymc

Any word on the interview yet?

I'm feeling pretty shitty today. Sicky and a bit dizzy :-( I've had a blocked ear for 3 days too. Tried putting warm oil in it but that never worked. Duno if it's pregnancy related or what. It's annoying though. I can't hear much out of it.

Gotta phone my work today and tell them if I'm gona go back next week. If I do go back though, I wont actually be at work as I'd requested next week off as a holiday ages ago. Lol. Feel a bit shan telling them I will be back at work and then reminding them that despite being back, I'll actually be on holiday lol xx


----------



## lj2245

The ear thing doesn't sound good. Get yourself off to the docs and get it checked. Sure you haven't put a pea or something in it? Lol. 

A weeks holiday is just what you need. Maybe after a proper rest you'll be feeling better and ready to go back.

I'm not expecting to hear about the job any time soon. I'm beginning to wonder if I actually want it. I do want a job, of course...but this particular job involves a lot of lifting and it's very physical. Plus, as it's for the NHS, if I get offered the job I'll need to go to their Occupational Health for sign off, which means declaring the pregnancy when I would prefer to wait until I was a lot further along!


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, well just wait and see then. No point worrying about what you will do until you know if you got the job. Wouldn't be great if there is lots of lifting though cos ud not be able to do that. Whatever happens though, the interview is always good experience!

My ear is still blocked. It's not sore but I think if it's not gone by Monday, I'll go back to the docs. Spoke to my work too and it might be that I need to continue on sick leave rather than use my holiday cos otherwise I'll be in my 2nd period of sickness in 12 months. You are only allowed 3 periods. I would have thought the rules would be different if you were pregnant, but it appears not. Bit annoying really! Xx


----------



## lj2245

The rules ARE different if it's pregnancy related. It can't legally be counted as sickness and shouldn't be documented as so. You need to explain this to your employer!!


----------



## lj2245

Sickness absence

Special rules apply to sickness absence which is related to a woman&#8217;s pregnancy or to her having given birth.

You should record pregnancy-related illness separately from other kinds of illness and should not count it towards someone&#8217;s total sickness record. 

You should not pay a woman who is absent for a pregnancy-related illness less than the contractual sick pay she would receive if she was absent for any other illness with a statement of fitness to work (&#8216;fit note&#8217;). 

You must not take into account a period of absence due to pregnancy-related illness, or maternity leave, when making a decision about a woman&#8217;s employment, for example, for disciplinary purposes or if you&#8217;re selecting workers for redundancy. Treat sickness absence associated with a miscarriage as pregnancy-related illness.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, that's what I thought. My manager is off for 2 weeks so I spoke to the other manager today. I didn't mention the reasons for me being off but I assumed she had been told. It's possible she doesn't know I'm pregnant though. Maybe that's why she explained it like that.

I'll need to tell her when I phone back on Monday I reckon, to make sure she gives me the right advice. She was really helpful and doesn't want me to lose out of anything so she may just be misinformed. I bloody hope so anyway!

I was thinking though, if I'm off a lot during the pregnancy, will that affect the amount of maternity pay I'll be entitled to?? It better not. I'm never off sick usually! Xx


----------



## lj2245

If you are entitled to standard SMP, your last 8 weeks earnings before you go on maternity leave will be used to calculate your average, you will get 90% of that for 6 weeks then £135.45 a week after that. 

As long as you aren't off sick for the 8 weeks before you go on leave you will be fine!


----------



## bbymc

Oh that's good to know. As far as I know, my work pays me full pay for 14 weeks then I get the remaining stat mat pay over 25 weeks. Then unpaid for the rest. I can take up to 63 weeks off in total though. But no more than 52 after the baby is born. I need the max amount of cash I can get so I'm praying that once I'm over this, I'll be able to work full time for the rest. Who knows though. I'm thinking I might need to go back with reduced hours to begin with. I don't think I'd cope with a f/t 9-5 job at the moment. Cos even though I'm not as sick as I was a few weeks ago, I'm still unable to do every day stuff without needing to rest for hours afterwards. Not sure i can go from that to focusing on writing reports or attending meetings or supporting families who aren't coping for 9 hours a day. Not to mention all the travelling I need to do. I'm green just thinking bout it lol! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm still bad with the ms and still in the evenings. I feel terrible right now. Tried to use my Doppler earlier to take my mind off it and I couldn't hear a thing for the amplified gurgling noises coming from my tummy through it! 

I hope wel hit 12 weeks and will start to get 2nd tri glow! I remember feeling awesome from about 12 weeks 'til about 30 with Shaun. So much energy!! We just need to get through the next few weeks any way we can lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'm with you on that! I'm sick of feeling terrible! It's depressing! we're going to a wedding reception for Ryan's brother tonight. It's a ceilidh in Edinburgh Castle. We both love ceilidhs but I'm feeling terrible so I'm dreading it! Another night of faking a bad virus. Quite gutted cos we've been looking forward to it. Not sure I'll make it at all.

The only thing that's keeping me going at the mo is the fact that it's not long til I'm 12 weeks and we can start telling people. That will cheer me up for a while lol. If I'm still ill after 12 weeks though, I'll probably feel even worse! I've been banking on it easing off around then. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I couldn't do a social event just now. We had a 25th anniversary party last night and an engagement party tonight and are missing both. I feel ok in the mornings but get steadily worse as the day goes on. I don't remember it being this bad with Shaun, maybe I am having a girl!! 

Maybe you can hide in a corner and drink Irn Bru. :(


----------



## bbymc

Well cos it's Ryan's brother its difficult for us to hide away lol. Luckily Ryan's agreed we can leave whenever. That makes me feel a bit better cos if I thought I had to struggle on all night, I wouldn't be going. 

Maybe you are having a girl. That'd be nice! One of each  Have you not found anything that eases it? Fizzy juice seems to work a bit for me but that's with still taking meds lol. I just ate a burger king. Feel like such a fatty, but thankfully, I don't feel sick anymore. I give it until the start of the reception tonight before it comes back twice as bad lol.

I think I would be not too bad if my sense of smell wasn't outrageous lol. Everything stinks. Even nice smells smell bad to me. Like flowers, and fabric softener lol. Ryan bought me flowers the other day and as soon asi was near them I started to boke at the smell lol. I felt sooo bad! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I thought Lucozade was helping for a day or two but I think I was just having a good couple of days because it certainly isn't helping now. The only thing that helps is sleeping, which thankfully I am doing a lot of. 

It's good you can leave whenever you feel like it. It's also good it's only the reception and not the whole thing. Can you imagine having to sit through a whole wedding, 3 course meal then the reception? We have a reception to go to next month in Edinburgh but for some reason they are getting married midweek, so it will be difficult for us as Stephen works shifts and we have Shaun and no one near by to babysit. 

My friends have asked me over to one of their houses for a drunken girls night 2 weeks today. It will be before my 12 week scan so they won't know I'm pregnant but I don't know how I can explain I'm not drinking. I live 35 miles away (they are all in Glasgow) so would usually stay over but I'm thinking about saying Stephen has a night out that night and I need to pick him up, or something that doesn't involve anti-biotics. Lol. I just hope I feel up to it because it's been months since I saw anyone so I do need to get out the house!


----------



## bbymc

We had the full wedding last week. In London. It was horrendous. I had to get up and be sick between each course lol. Not to mention travel there and back on the train for 5 hours sitting backwards!! 

Sounds like you'll have a valid excuse for the midweek wedding if you needed one! As for your night out with mates, the easiest thing would be to say you need to drive somewhere. I'd go with saying you need to pick Stephen up somewhere. If you say you're on a diet or something, they might think they can persuade you to drink, but also, you have no reason then why you can't stay over.

I honestly thought I wouldn't mind keeping this a secret until 12 weeks but I honestly hate it. I feel so dishonest! I know people will understand once it's all in the open, but for now, I feel horrible. I mean Ryan's mum has been asking how I am loads as we told her I had a really bad virus ( mainly encase I couldn't make the wedding last week). And god knows what my flat mate thinks is going on lol! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Have you not told anyone at all? I'm carer for my disabled Dad and have been so ill I had to tell him. I also told my sister as I'm very close to her and would want her support if we lost the baby. Plus she's just moved into her first house and I made plan 3 weekends running to take my Dad to see her house and had to keep cancelling. I felt I owed her an explanation. 

Stephen's uncle died and his Dad was really upset. I couldn't go to the funeral (I was 6w and it was the worst week of MS) and Stephen ended up telling his Dad about the baby, to 'cheer him up'. 

He then told his Mum, who was the last person I wanted to know. Then she started all that nonsense about telling his brother, but since I told her it was none of her bloody business she hasn't mentioned it again. 

I came back from our Wedding/honeymoon with Cholera, so I have been able to explain the hiding away at home with that but it's 2 months since we got home so it's beginning to sound ridiculous lol. Cholera is serious but not that bad. I have also used the redundancy and lack of funds as an excuse to not do things I normally would, like go to gigs with friends. 

We had planned to tell everyone after the 12 week scan but I'm not sure now lol.


----------



## bbymc

We had planned to tell no one but a bit like you, there were a few we couldn't keep it from.

My brother rumbled me 3 days after I found out. I was only 3+6 when that happened and really pissed off at him for forcing it out of me. He went on and on until I caved. I knew he wouldn't drop it so I told him so that he would know to keep it a secret. Naturally that meant his wife also knows. I didn't mind that so much as she was good support in the early days.

We then told my parents when I was 5 weeks because I knew they would guess otherwise. My dad claims he already 'knew' lol. I see them every day as well though so I knew they would figure it out. I wanted their support if anything went wrong too. With how Ill I've been though, there is no way we could have kept it from them.

I suggested we tell Ryan's family before the wedding in London last week but I think because I've been so ill Ryan wasnt keen encase anything happens. We plan on telling his family the weekend following the scan. I think they should have been told sooner, but I left it up to Ryan. 

I had been keen to tell everyone as soon as I got to 12 weeks, but now I'm not sure either lol. I think we will just tell people as we see them rather than go out our way to announce it to everyone. There is a good chance some people wont know for quite a while that way. 

We have a wedding when I'll be 16 weeks and dont plan on telling anyone that's going before then. I'm hoping I have an obvious bump by then otherwise people will just think I've got fat lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Hahah, noone will know by looking at me until I am at least 4 or 5 months. 

How did your brother know? That's spooky lol. 

I stupidly left the NHS scotland pregnancy book my midwife gave me out in the living room. Didn't even think about it. My other sister came to visit and it was sitting there the whole time. If she saw it, she hasn't said anything! I'll deffo tell her at 12 weeks.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, surely she would have said something if she noticed it?? 

My brother knew because I went to a hen night with my mum and sis in law the night before and I didn't drink. I told them all I wasn't feeling well but my bro didn't buy it. As soon as I saw him he said 'that sounds like pregnancy talk' lol. I denied it but he kept on at me until I told him. Which I only did because my mum was in the next room and I didn't want her to find out by overhearing it. I was mad at him about it cos I obviously didn't want to tell him but he forced me to, just to shut him up.

Well I managed the wedding reception. Kind of felt a bit of a bore though since I just sat there. I never danced or anything. People clearly thought I was being boring lol. Oh well, I wasn't sick lol. So I'm happy. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Bbymc glad the wedding was ok Hun...x

Lj how u doin? Ive told my parents my brother and a few of my customers just because of how sick I hav been...x

Cos I'm self employed I'm only entiteled to 6 months government stat pay Which is pants and the most il be able to take off is 4 months cos if I'm off any longer my customers will forget about me :(

Well I'm still sick its awful got my friends today for afternoon tea she's due next wk..x


----------



## lj2245

Glad you survived the wedding! I was in bed by 9pm again lol. I made it to Tesco yesterday morning though, which is a first since MS began! I even made a Thai Green Curry for dinner and managed to eat loads of it, which is another first! 

Will you be able to take the baby with you when you go back to work Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Go u for getting to tesco and the curry..

Im going to work 3 days a wk so between my mum and hubby I hav it covered...x


----------



## lj2245

That's not so bad. My Dad can watch Shaun for a few hours after school or for an hour before school if I need him to but he won't be able to manage a baby and there isn't anyone else who could watch him/her. Other than Stephen's evil witch of a mum who is too busy enjoying her retirement at the grand old age of 50 to want to watch her grandchild. Looks like it will be a childminder!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts a nightmare, my mum and dad are desperate to hav a gran child here just because my niece is in brazil. Hav u did the Chinese gender thing? I'm predicted a girl and for my 2mcs it was a boy both times I checked back my mum and Colin's mum and other friends I kno who hav had baby's and it's never been wrong. X


----------



## lj2245

No...where do you do that?


----------



## CherylC3

Online it's ur age and month u conceive I googled it. X


----------



## lj2245

Says it's a boy. Hmm. I'm thinking girl this time though!!


----------



## bbymc

Well done for makin it to tesco. I've not been to any shops since MS began. I think I would be sick everywhere!

Cheryl, that's a shame you'll have to go back to work so soon. It's great to be self employed though, it'll give you real flexibility if you need alter your day around baby.

Lj, would you mind using a childminder? If stephen's mum offered, would you be happy for her to watch the baby?

I have no idea what Im gona do. I think I'll end up going back full time. I would rather not work at all if I could, but that's probably unrealistic. My mum is keen to watch this baby as she didn't get much input with my brother's kids but she still works full time. I think she plans to use the baby as an excuse to retire lol. Ryan's mum is retired too and would probably watch the baby some days if we needed it. Ryan currently works in a bar though so he is often off during the day and working at night. Good for looking after baby but crap for us to have time together or as a family. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Looong edited rant :)


----------



## bbymc

Man, what a nightmare! I'm pretty shocked that she still won't pay for repairs considering your carrying Steven's baby. You would think that would make her want to do all she can to make the house better for a newborn. That's very odd. She definitely sounds very selfish.

Why does steven not have a word with her though? It sounds like she won't have much of a relationship with the new grandchild when it comes. Does that not bother him?

I don't blame you for not wanting her around at Xmas! Maybe you could go to some family counselling or something where there is a mediator so you could all air your grievances and sort it out?

Did she know you were waiting in the car last week? Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah she knew lol. There's no point in any kind of counselling. She knows why I am annoyed at her, she knows what repairs need done and she's just ignoring it. 

Stephen is a nightmare. He refuses to deal with any of it. I think he's hoping it will go away. For his sake, there have been about 5 occasions when I have said 'Fine, I'll put it all behind us and get on with her for your sake' and it lasts about 2 minutes before she does something else. She has never once apologised for anything. 

I'll say to Stephen 'You would think she would be concerned about the amount of time she'll get to spend with the baby if I refuse to allow her in the house' and he just says 'I'll take the baby to visit her', So she isn't suffering at all really, he just facilitates her. He has let her away with so much and it makes me so angry. I seriously think we are going to end up divorced because of it. I resent paying this woman so much money every month when we are struggling so much, for a house that has no hot water and is covered in damp. Other houses in the area are £100 a month less to rent!! 

When we went to Cuba to get married we were going to go for 2 weeks and have everyone else come for a week so we could have a week alone. She insisted on going for 2 weeks. She booked and paid for 2 weeks so we had to increase to 3 weeks. My Dad paid for the whole thing. She gave us £50 in a card and I could tell that was begrudged. It wasn't like she needed a 2 week holiday. She got back from Cuba and the following week went to Turkey for 2 weeks. In the 10 weeks we have been married she's had 4 holidays. And she can't pay a heating engineer to come out and fix our thermostat? She can't replace the front door? She can't repair the walls? 

She tried to tell us she wanted 3 months notice if we were moving out so she could put the house up for sale. I laughed. I'll be giving her no notice at all. She'll never sell this dump.


----------



## bbymc

Aw man. You're just married. If its that bad that you think you and Steven will end up divorced over it, maybe you should get some sort of counselling with just Steven. He probably feels totally stuck in the middle. But to be fair, he should be supporting you and not facilitating her. Does he not realise how his mum treating you both is affecting you? Maybe he doesn't realise its as bad as it is? Does he know you think it might split you up?

Maybe she isn't going out her way to upset you, like with the wedding. Maybe she just doesnt realise you were that bothered? 

I really feel for you. It must be horrible! :-(


----------



## lj2245

She knows. She's not an idiot. We have had many many conversations about it and she doesn't care. When I said I didn't want anyone to come to Cuba for 2 weeks, and told her my family had booked for a week she said she didn't care and would be going for 2 weeks. 

Stephen has his head buried firmly in the sand. I know if it comes to a head and he has to make a choice, he will take my side but I don't want that to happen. I just want him to realise that she's being out of order and tell her so. He thinks we can just move out of here and everything will be back to normal but it won't be like that at all. I still won't want anything to do with her. I don't want to have to move my son to another house. I don't want to have to be househunting while pregnant. Fair enough it's not her fault that Stephen can't buy the house any more but she's his mother, she should want to help him. We even offered to buy the house off her but rather than get a mortgage we would pay her the worth of the house over 15 years and then she would sign the house over to us, with us paying for all maintenance. I said I didn't mind paying maintenance if we would have a house at the end of it. She was in a position to do that but said no. She just wants us to keep paying rent to her every month, to stay here forever and also for us to pay for all the maintenance. She wants everything her way and is unwilling to compromise on any level. I said we would rent forever if thats what she wanted but she'd have to pay the maintenance - she said no. 

I'm just sick of it all. Stephen needs to man up. I think it will happen when the baby comes and he realises his Mum has been shitty.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, hopefully he realises when the baby comes. It all sounds pretty full on and a lot to deal with while pregnant. You'd have thought she would want to make life easier for the two of you. It's a real shame. It'll be her loss at the end of the day though. Her behaviour will lead her to a very sad and lonely existence. And she will probably lose all relationships with Steven in the end. Especially if nothing changes. It's tough on you guys but hopefully Steven will realise he needs to lay down the law once baby comes and the situation may be somewhat resolved.

Would she not agree to go halves with you on the maintenance? Just so it's better for baby coming? Xx


----------



## lj2245

edited rant!


----------



## bbymc

Wow, those are some extensive problems! No wonder you don't want to pay half! I guess moving out and renting elsewhere is your only option. But to be fair, it will rid You of all the hassle and ties to your Mother in law so it sounds like a pretty good option to me!

I would place bets though that she repairs the house as soon as you move out so she can sell it. I'm guessing that would just amplify your hatred for her? It would me! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Edited rant!!


----------



## bbymc

Well just keep an eye out. A house will come p eventually. And in the mean time, keep,your distance from Steven's mum. Not that that will be hard for you lol! It will be hard for Shaun if you need to move but it will be better in the long run as you wont be as stressed, but also, he will be living in a house which isn't damaged. I hope it's not too long before you find somewhere else to live.

It must be hard to Stephen. He probably doesn't know what to do and is probably torn. Maybe once baby comes he will suddenly realise things need to change and go to his mum demanding she does the nessecary repairs. You can only hope! 

I'm glad you've got your dad though. He must think its ridiculous too lol xx


----------



## lj2245

It will work out fine but I'll never speak to that woman again. It means I'll need to be awkward though. I don't want her coming to the hospital when the baby is born. Stephen says I can't do that but I don't see why I should suffer because of a situation she caused so she doesn't have to!! She will miss out on Christmases and birthdays. It's so sad that she has made it this way. Stephen would rather stick his head in the sand and pretend nothing has happened but I am just not like him and I can't forget what she's put us through. He's a better person than me I guess.


----------



## lj2245

Oh yeah, we also paid for wall cavity and loft insulation! I forgot about that lol. She's done well out of it, the house is in better condition now than it was before I moved in. Plus she's had £12000 off us in rent.


----------



## bbymc

I don't think it's that Stephen is a better person than you. Not at all. It's because she is his mum. He will feel a loyalty to her even if she is doing things that are nasty, wrong and downright selfish.

I don't blame you for not wanting her at the hospital when the baby is born! I wouldn't either. Last thing you would need then is more stress. She can easily get a phonecall. It doesn't sound like she is too bothered about the baby anyway. Surely she would be helping you out more if she was. Crazy woman lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol all she's done is moan about the baby calling her gran. Shaun already has a gran so he calls her nana. Now her actual grandchild is coming along, nana isn't good enough. I don't even think she actually cares, she just wants to make it all about her as usual. 

Anyway, enough of my MIL woes. How are you all? Havent heard from Mary in a while, anyone know how she's doing? 

I might go back later and edit the massive messages down, there's way too much info for the other girls to catch up on there lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies god she sounds a nightmare Hun...x

Mary posted on the April thread a scan pic everything looks great. X

Afm still sicky but my friend I was visiting yesterday. Her waters broke at midnight so hoping baby comes today can't wait to see wot she has I think boy. X


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's good :) Maybe she'll come and catch up with us soon :) 

When do you ladies have your scans? Mine is tomorrow then the 4th. 

I'm still bad with MS too. Last night was terrible, it felt like it did at 6w again. I've had it this morning too, for the first time in ages.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tomoro how exciting Hun. Mines is Friday. Cx


----------



## lj2245

When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## CherylC3

I don't kno think il find out tomoro. X


----------



## lj2245

Booking appt tomorrow? Mine isn't until the 27th and they said they would send my scan card away then but I was worried it would mean no scan until 14 - 15 weeks as it can take a week to come back with an appt and they have to give you notice. They said because my booking appt was so late they would send my scan card away early. I dunno what I'm going to do without the fortnightly scans after the 12 week one right enough. I might end up having a nervous breakdown lol. 

I have a sore throat coming on... I have a lump on my right tonsil too. Oh dear.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno we hav been spoiled with our 2 wkly scans I just want to get to12 wks... I'm really worried about telling my cousin I'm pg as I can't go to her hen holiday to Marbella I'm going to tell her on sat if the scans all good on Friday cos she wants to book it on sun. X


----------



## lj2245

When is the Hen? I take it you don't fancy going and not drinking? Lol


----------



## CherylC3

It's the 10th may dont think the midwife wud be happy lol. X


----------



## CherylC3

Her wedding is the 7th June and im bridesmaid but I think she will be annoyed as one of the other bridesmaids isn't going cos she's having a baby now. X


----------



## lj2245

Lol! a wee break a month after having the baby? I think you deserve it haha :)


----------



## CherylC3

The thing I I'm due 17th the latest I will go is 30th April or 1st may. X


----------



## Kaybee

LJ your MIL sounds like a right PITA :wacko:

Its a busy week for scans then. My 12w scan is this Thursday and it can not come quick enough. My last scan was at 6w6d so am super excited to see the change from then. Plus DH is coming to this one and the last one he seen was just the sac. 

I'm still being ill. Although I'm ill all week the weekends, especially saturdays, seem to be the worst for me. I think it might be because I try really hard all week at work not to be sick that when I relax on saturday all hell breaks loose. Yesterday was quite bad too could eat but couldn't really drink anything so was mostly having ice cubes :cry:


----------



## bbymc

Lots of scans soon. It'll be good to see them all! My 12 week scan is 2/10/12. Not long to go really. So excited, but super nervous cos other than a positive pg test and symptoms, I have nothing to say the baby is even there. I'm terrified I go and something is wrong!

I had a great week last week and thought i was finally seeing the end of my MS but it's been terrible over the last few days. I'm managing to eat, but only if I just get handed it lol. I reckon last week was good cos I stayed at my parents all week. All food was made and put in front of me so I didn't need to prepare it ( which usually results in me being so Ill I then can't eat what I've prepared) but also, all the smells in my house that made me sick weren't at my parents so I kept food down. Ive been bak in my own house with the dodgy smells and lack of homemade food for 2 nights and I've been sick as ever. Im genuinely considering moving back to my parents until I'm over this! Lol. Luckily, they're happy to have me if I want to do that. Lol xx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. 

My ms isn't as bad as it was a few weeks ago, it kinda comes and goes in waves :( I just have to make sure I eat as soon as I feel hungry. 

My first scan is three weeks today when I'll be 12+2 xx


----------



## lj2245

I've come down with a cold. Ugh. Think I'll be in bed by 7 tonight lol.


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls, 
How are you all today? I'm absolutely floored again. It's like going back in time a couple of weeks. :-( I've been sick as anything all morning. It's back to barely keeping anything down for me! Dr's phoning me at half 12. Probably get signed off again. Quite gutted. I was so happy to be feeling a bit better last week :-(

I hope all your MS is starting to subside!! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts such a shame. I'm feeling a little better today thank god lol... Had my booking appointment with the midwife today so she sending my card away for my 12 wk scan. Cx

Lj can't wait till u update Hun with ur lovely scan pic. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I'm still suffering too. Going to speak to MW on Thursay and see if I can try something different to what the doc gave me as I didn't like them. How did you get on when your doc phoned? Are you still taking the tablets you got?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw your joking I thot at 12 wks the sickness wud budge. X


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, still on tablets. Doc says if I have another 2 days like today, being sick 3 or more times then I need to go in and get my blood tested for dehydration. Been signed off for 2 more weeks. Quite gutted. Relieved though, I would have never managed work like this. :-( 

Glad your feeling a bit better today Cheryl. Kaybee, I was hoping my sickness would subside a bit by 12 weeks but if you're 12 weeks now and still bad. It's not filling me with much hope lol. Maybe you could go on cyclizine? That's what I'm on. Doesn't seem to be working this week, but last week it worked pretty well. Or maybe I was just having a good week. Lol. Who knows. Xx


----------



## lj2245

My MS is bad this week too, I actually threw up today for the first time ever. I didn't sleep well because of my sore throat and when I got up this morning it was all swollen. I brushed my teeth and managed to hit a swollen bit at the back of my throat. That was me off, throwing up for a good 20 mins. 

That meant I lost all the water I had been drinking all morning to prepare for the scan. I had to down a pint on the way to the hospital but it wasn't enough. We saw baby but she said it wasn't clear at all because my bladder wasn't full. He/she was wriggling about soooo much too, it was so hard for her to do measurements lol. It just wouldn't stay still. We have some more fuzzy photos. It's amazing, I can see the skull with eye sockets and hands and feet and a wee nose. Stephen just sees a blob lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brill babe. I said to Colin last night I can't wait for the scan on Friday. And he said are u it won't look much different I was like of course it will it will look like a baby this time. X


----------



## lj2245

It was like it suddenly discovered it could move, it was moving its head from side to side and wiggling its tummy and arms and legs. We were laughing our heads off, even the sonographer thought it was hilarious. 

I'm going to upload a scan photo that's freaking me out lol. You can totally see a wee face! It's arms and legs are a blur because it was dancing.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw upload it Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Waiting on it uploading to photobucket. I got 4 scan photos and it's the most blurry but I hope it shows you the face properly, it's like a wee person lol!


----------



## lj2245

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/c32a147d.jpg


I turned it round so the baby is 'standing up'


----------



## lj2245

It looks so much like Shaun it's unbelievable.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's amazing Hun. X


----------



## bbymc

Glad the scan went well lj! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aw lj that scan is amazing :cloud9:

I think this pregnancy is going to be the same as with kaiden and im going to be sick until the end :cry:


----------



## lj2245

I'm still loaded with a cold. Going out to an indian buffet tonight for dinner. My Dad has been moaning about going for months and last week we finally agreed to book for today. My sister and her OH are coming too, so I can't cancel. I'll just have to sniff and cough my way through it. Since I can't taste anything, I might have the hottest curry there in the hope of clearing my sinuses a bit!!

How are you all doing today? I hope the MS isn't too bad!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Lj is it the pink turbin? My ms has eased a bit tbh still able to eat but very picky about wot I want, I'm dying for my scan on Friday. X


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I don't fancy it at all, even breathing is making me want to spew. At least I know I'll be home early.

My face is covered in a strange red acne. Its like spots without the heads lol. I'm 30 ffs.


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. love your scan pic LJ! I felt really pants last night, tried to have cereal and could only eat half of it :( Phoned in sick this morning cos I still didn't feel great and decided to eat some sugar puffs for brekkie. Very bad idea as they made a reappearance about half an hour later! Had some toast since then but I'm back to the point where I can't do anything for more than ten minutes without having to sit down! Doesn't help that I have someone coming to value our flat at 3pm and need to hoover and dust! Hope everyone else is feeling better xx


----------



## lj2245

:( I couldn't even tell you where my hoover is, it's been so long since I used it! 


There's a can of Pledge sitting on my coffee table, I can see it from here, where it has been sitting since my 'attempt' at polishing 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bbymc

Aw, lj your brave taking on an indian! I definitely couldn't stomach that! My MS is terrible again today! Literally can't move without almost throwing up!

I feel for you Arlene, having to clean. I've not cleaned the house at all in about 6 weeks. Ryan's made attempts, thank god. I just couldn't manage. 

I'm meant to going out to visit my wee cousins tonight. Trying to decide if I feel well enough. I don't want them questioning why I'm not coming. I usually go every week. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies sorry u are feeling rough my ms has eased a bit but got talk about acne it's all over my chin neck and back it's so sore too. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't thinK I'm going to go. I'm all wheezy and I keep being sick because my throat is so swollen and it's making me boak. I have the scabbiest nose ever too. 

I have massive food aversions again too. I tried to eat a bowl of lentil soup and managed about 2 spoons worth before I had to give up. 

I need to get Shaun off the school bus in 10 mins and I don't even know how I'm going to manage that.


----------



## bbymc

How's everyone today?

I spent last week at my parents house and felt great. Went home on Friday and stayed at my house until last night when I couldn't stand it anymore. 5 days of getting worse and and not able to move for nausea. Came back to my parents last night and woke up this morning, well rested, no sickness, minimal nausea and able to eat and drink pretty normally. Really don't think it's a coincidence lol. What you think? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw its prob cos your mums there to look after u lol. I feel like my ms is just more nausea tht comes and goes now. But god all I want to eat is pizza or super noodles and drink irn bru which I hated before becoming pg. x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi ladies

Just back from our scan and it was brilliant :cloud9: i will put up the pics soon. My due date has been brought forward to 29 march. Hope you girls wont mind me still posting in here. Still suffering here with ms/nausea.


----------



## lj2245

I went to the indian last night, more because I couldn't be bothered with everyone moaning if I didn't go. It was ok, I managed to eat a wee bit. I got home, had 1l of fresh orange and went to bed. Got up today, Stephen brought me a fry up from the cafe near us and I had that, another 1l of fresh orange and went to sleep. Just got up now :D Feeling much better. Must be the 2l of fresh orange within about 14 hours lol! 

Can't wait to see your scan photo KB :) 

I craved Irn Bru when I was pregnant with Shaun. It had to be in a pint glass with loads of ice. I used to joke the kid would come out with ginger hair. He did lol. No idea why, noone in the family has ginger hair! I'll be avoiding Irn Bru in this pregnancy :haha:

Strange thing Emma. Why do you think your house makes you ill? lol. Is there more fresh air at your Mum's house? Maybe it is the being looked after thing. I always feel better on Stephen's days off when he can do things for me.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw kaybee can't wait to see ur pic Hun. Cx

Aw lj I'm craving irn bru lol it's nuts I normally hate the stuff lol along with super noodles and pizza. X


----------



## lj2245

I bought Super Noodles for the first time in years a couple of weeks ago when the MS was really bad. They don't take long to cook at all, which is helpful when you can't stand eating anything you've had to cook lol. Plus they are pretty bland and carby :)


----------



## CherylC3

It's nuts how all my favourite foods make me :sick: lol xxx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah me too. I loved sweet chilli and when I was pregnant with Shaun I couldn't stand it. I also went right off wine. Not that I drank any while pregnant, just the thought of it was enough! I still can't drink wine but thankfully, over the last year or so, I have been able to stomach sweet chilli again. 

I wish I could have aversions to chocolate and cakes hahaha


----------



## CherylC3

Aw the thot of chocolate makes me boke. X


----------



## Kaybee

Here's the pics :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-20 14.40.33.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









2012-09-20 14.40.47.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lj2245

Wow they are soooo cute :) The wee hand :haha: It's lovely :)


----------



## CherylC3

Wow they are amazing so clear Hun xx


----------



## lj2245

You going to announce your pregnancy now?


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah probably tomorrow or over the weekend. There are a few family & friends i want to tell personally before putting it on fb. Dh is away up to his mums just now to tell her :happydance:


----------



## bbymc

Aw Kaybee, lovely scan! So exciting!! I can't wait for mine now seeing that. You excited about telling everyone?

Glad you managed the Indian Lj. I craved super noodles when my MS was at its worst a few weeks ago but haven't been able to stomach it since lol. Weird. I've also been craving irn bru lol. Avoided drinking it though cos my sis in law told me it has too much caffeine in it. Can we drink it then? Lol, I'm confused now.

As for me being better at my parents, I think it's cos my house is small and any weird smells that make me ill are everywhere and I can't get away from them. The oven stinks of grease, the living room stinks cos the dogs are in there, the bathroom stinks of herbal essences thanks to my flatmate (who doesn't know I'm pg so can't ask her not to use it lol), and my bedroom stinks of lillies cos ryan bought flowers for me last week lol. And all my clothes stink of fabric softener lol. Everything makes me throw up. Lol. My sense of smell is crazy lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw that's a shame Hun my ms came back tonight :(


----------



## lj2245

Don't see any reason why you can't drink Irn Bru, it didn't do Shaun any harm! I have went right off fizzy drinks. The odd Lucozade seems to help me with the MS but other than that I drink water. Before I was pg I was a 2l of Pepsi Max a day kind of girl so it's odd to not want any! 

After all my fresh orange and a day in bed I'm feeling much better. Stephen is off to a stag do tomorrow in Glasgow so I'll need to drive through there in the wee hours to pick him up as there's no other way for him to get home (other than paying £60 in a taxi). Not looking forward to it but I'll def enjoy having the house to myself! Shaun is away to Spain tonight for his Uncle's wedding and won't be back 'til Monday. 

I know what you mean about smells. My sense of smell is ridiculous. Stephen has been freaked out by it ever since I smelled the vodka in his Pepsi at 5w. It's been ok the past few days but only because I have lost my sense of smell because of this cold! 

Going to avoid the 1st Tri boards from now on I think. Too many folk arguing and debating about things. I tried to answer questions when folk asked and I knew the answer but it's just too much hassle, I just want to try and enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible.


----------



## bbymc

I stopped looking on them cos there is loads of stuff that's really negative and it makes me worried. Since I stopped going on there I've stopped symptom spotting and worrying. I guess I also don't feel the need to go on there now also because I would just voice concerns or whatever on this thread. 

I have still been drinking irn bru but really limited it. Might not limit it so much now. Lol 

I hope you get on ok driving to pick Stephen up! The drive might take you mind of feeling rubbish though. Put some tunes on and chill lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I'll need to make sure I get lots of sleep during the day. Normally I'm in bed for 8pm. I had a 3 hour nap today so have been ok but really tired again now so will be sleeping again after 'One Born' is finished.


----------



## bbymc

Oh, I hope you get a lot of sleep then. Never good to be driving when very tired! Weirdly, I've been super awake today. Last night I lay awake til 3am too, very annoying! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I had a couple of days like that at 8w but back to being shattered again. Iv developed this horrible cough which has kept me up all night though. Stephen is doing my nut in. Actually said I don't need to cough if I'm not bringing anything up!! Oh cheers doctor, tell that to my aching head, ears, stomach muscles, throat and uterus ligaments ! If I could stop myself from coughing I would hAve. Idiot.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, Ryan made a stupid comment like that a few weeks ago. Along the lines of ' if you feel sick, just hold it in and you won't spew' lol. I went ballistic lol. He's never said anything like that since lol xx

Feeling like crap today but I think I'm gona try and venture out to buy some new bras. I've had to admit defeat. I def need bigger ones lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I ordered some from asda online. Sports bras. I think it was 2 for £7 or something like that lol. So comfy.

Stephen has been to the shop and bought me bananas and chocolate and has been bringing me water, paracetamol and orange juice. I think he's feeling sorry. He has also said he'll get the last train to Lanark at 10:30 tonight instead of me having to pick him up in Glasgow. Means it's a 15 mile round trip instead of 70 woo!


----------



## bbymc

Aw great. I bet you are relieved!! Lol, sounds like he's had time to think and now suck up lol. Time for you to enjoy lol!

Oh, I might try asda then. I'm a bit reluctant to buy some expensive ones from M&S or where ever, if I'm gona need to keep buying different sizes. It could get expensive! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah that's what I thought exactly. I figure I can wear the cheap ones at night too!


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies my scan went well it was waving and wriggling around amazing il upload a pic later. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol awesome :) Can't wait to see!


----------



## CherylC3

hey here it is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10.2.png
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7









10.png
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lj2245

Awww so cute :) How are you feeling about it now? Do you feel like it's actually going to happen yet? I did when I was at my scan but back to worrying again now lol.


----------



## CherylC3

I feel ok the ladie said well thts it fully formed just needs to grow now so tht made me feel better think I'm dating 10 wks 2 days due 17th April. X


----------



## lj2245

That's funny lol, they said the same thing to me!


----------



## CherylC3

I think this cud be it :)


----------



## lj2245

I really hope so!


----------



## Kaybee

Aww cute pics Cheryl.

Sooo glad its Friday. Told everyone at work today. Needless to say it wasn't a very productive day with all the baby chat. :haha: It didn't help that today was a dress down day and most people had brought in home baking so nobody felt like it was a work day. Anyway, everyone was really pleased and a few have made an early guess at baby being a girl :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Aww are you hoping for a girl? 

I keep thinking, because of the age gap, I'd love a wee boy now then a wee girl next but I have such a strong feeling we're having a girl! I can't wait to have a wee girl. I'll prob only have boys though lol, I'll be the one with 5 boys and trying to convince Stephen to have just one more! 

Are you all having a nice weekend? I have slept most of it away. I have done nothing but sleep and cough and eat. I am feeling a bit better today though :)

I didn't get that job I went for but I'm happy about it because it was only part time and was 20 miles away. I'd have been spending my wages on petrol lol. I have an interview with HMRC on Tuesday, I am hoping I get that one. It's in Bathgate but it's full time and the money is really good.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'd love a girl but wud be happy either way.. Aw well wots for u won't go by u Hun. Hope u get the Bathgate job. I'm off now till wed :) I've changed my ticker to my proper dates now.. Can't wait to find out when I'm getting my 12 wk one. Xx

My girl names are Sophia, Rosie and Ruby lol prob will change again lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm trying not to think of any names as I know I wont like them by the time baby is born!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I've always loved Sophia and it's becoming very popular now so thts wot puts me off tht. X


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and I liked Sienna but my friend said it reminds her of senna cot so tht put me off lol. X


----------



## lj2245

Ugh I hate when people do that. I won't be telling anyone any names until we have named the baby. No one seems to voice an opinion then.


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls.
I'm having a pretty good weekend. Stayed at my parents so my nausea seems to have calmed down massively. Quite tired, but feeling great. Absolutely loving being able to get out th house! Going back to my house today so just hoping I don't go backwards.

That's good you've got another interview lj, fingers crossed or you! Glad your feeling a bit better too. I gather Stephen was rather wasted after the night out lol. Saw your fb status. 

Cheryl, off til Wednesday, bet your glad! Anything planned? Or you just going to relax? Lovely scan pics btw, bet you can't wait for the 12 week one now!

I've had it in my head I'm having a girl the whole time. No idea why. I really want to have a girl at some point, lol, but I'm not fussed either way this timebas its my first. I'd love a boy too. Ryan's funny cos since we've had no scans or anything yet, he's like, maybe if we are lucky we'll be having twins lol. One boy, one girl. Lol. It's not likely lol xx


----------



## bbymc

I mentioned a name to my mum in passing yesterday. She responded ' oh, you can't call the baby THAT!' it's not a favourite name or anything so it's unlikely we would. But still, I couldn't believe she said that. I promptly informed her that we would call the baby whatever we liked, but from now on, she wouldn't hear an of our choices. She didn't like that much lol x


----------



## lj2245

Good for you! I mentioned a name to my sister too and she pulled a ridiculous face. I won't be telling anyone any more names until we announce baby's name :) 

He was a wreck! What an idiot the man is. He went out in a maroon suit. I bought him it as a laugh for his stag do. He looks like flipping Ron Burgundy in it. He was supposed to go out at 2pm and get the 11:45 train back but didn't go out until 5pm and got the 10:45 train back. Was good for me coz it meant I could pick him up from Lanark an hour earlier but what a state! He threw up all over the train and everything. It was great waking him up for work the next day though ;) And reminding him he hadn't cleaned the kitchen after I'd made dinner the previous night, so he had to go and do that too.


----------



## CherylC3

Bbymc so glad ur feeling better Hun... No plans went shopping with my gran today was nice to be out lol I'm also feeling better thru the day but sick at night now. X

Lj can't believe ur hubby was sick on the train lol. Yeah I won't be telling anyone else our names x


----------



## lj2245

I woke up ravenous today! Keep thinking it's Sunday because Shaun is still with his Dad. He went to Spain for the long weekend for his uncle's wedding. Can't wait for him to get back tonight!

Have sent Stephen to Tesco to get stuff for a fry up. I am RAVENOUS!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good Hun... I'm going out to MIL to tell her today I'm excited... Aw ur a lime and I'm not one till wed :( boo. Enjoy ur fry up. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Got 2 job interviews tomorrow now! Hurrah!

Looks like we are in for some gale force winds tonight ladies, better batten down the hatches!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great lj hope u get one of them Hun. Cx

Aw I kno it's bitter out there and I need to walk our pooch. X


----------



## lj2245

I'm waiting on Shaun's flight landing, then they need to drive from Edinburgh to here. Can't wait to get him home so we can all cuddle up with a duvet, a bucket of popcorn and the Avengers DVD :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds a perfect night. U not got any ms now?xx


----------



## lj2245

Only when I'm hungry! So I'm trying not to let myself get hungry :) Still really tired though, and just about getting over this cold I've had. I think I'll be fine by tomorrow. 

No sign of my uterus popping up yet, which has me paranoid even though I had a scan a week ago lol. I always seem to be paranoid the week after a scan (and the week before my next one). I hope it shows up soon because I don't know how I'll cope after my 12 week scan!


----------



## CherylC3

Wot do u mean uterus popping? I'm so stupid. X


----------



## lj2245

Well it grows until there's no room then kinda pops up at about 12 weeks, so you can feel the top half of it. Usually it pops up earlier when it's not your first pregnancy so I was expecting to feel something by now but nothing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it will happen soon. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah :) It's 16 - 20 weeks I'm really looking forward to. It doesn't seem so far away now! 

Remember we were counting down to 12 weeks and were still 6 weeks away? it's gone kinda fast considering we've all been so rough!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Hun it's went in quick I just can't wait to be out the danger zone. Xx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. how are we all? I'm the same as you LJ, I only feel sick when I'm hungry. would have thought eating as much as I like would be great but it's not! I get kinda bored of eating!! 

Has anyone tried buying maternity clothes yet? I'm on for a bit of a rant to be honest. just been to the Gyle shopping centre to look for jeans, leggings and some chunky jumpers for winter. it's getting pretty darn cold already and I don't see the point in spending money on jumpers when I'm gonna be too fat for them in a few months time. Getting annoyed though at the number of shops who say "Yeah we do maternity wear but only online". Of course! How silly of me to think pregnant women would actually like to try something on before buying it!! I hate online shopping for clothes cos I can't be bothered with the faff of sending stuff back. Anyone else having this issue? I'm thinking about just biting the bullet and going to the Fort at Glasgow next weekend for New Look and Mamas & Papas. 

anyhoo, rant over! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm dreading it! I think I shopped in Mothercare last time. Asda do a cheapo range of maternity wear but again, only online. I think I might order a couple of things from there though because you can return them to a store if they aren't suitable. 

I did wear a lot of things that weren't maternity but I was pregnant through spring and summer so wore a lot of vest tops and cardigans. Asda do jogging bottoms for about £5 too that have a thick waistband so are ideal, I plan on getting some of those for casual days! 

My normal clothes are way too tight for me now so I might have to get out there and go shopping myself.


----------



## bbymc

Well done on getting the other job interview lj. Busy day for you tomorrow! I hope you get one of them!!

I've not had a prob with clothes yet. I'm living in one pair of jeans though lol. I just need to get a bigger size I think cos I don't have any kind of bump yet. I never knew most of the ranges were online. That's a bloody pest. I'll be buying from places with shops near me then so I an return it to the shop rather than by post lol.

As for my ms, I'm still having to take the tablets, tried coming off them a few times but, although my ms is nowhere near as bad, without the tablets I can't stop constantly boaking and it makes me sick. On the tablets though, I only feel sick when I need to eat. Been super tired but I'm looking forward to going back to work next week.  still staying at my parents though. Went home for a few hours today and after an hour my nausea was out of control! I lasted 3 hours before I left. 10 mins later, I was fine again lol. It's a joke!

So excited, Ryan and I applied for a mortgage today. Just need to get a estimate for the work that needs done on the house, if it's not loads, we're gona put an offer in. If we're successful we'll need to live on a shoe string for a while lol. But we'll have a lovely family home, with a huge garden. Lol! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I saw your post about it yesterday :) You must be so excited :) 

Funny how your current place makes you so nauseous lol!


----------



## lj2245

I am craving Wham bars. What is that all about?? :o


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I know. It's just the smells. I can't even pinpoint what I'm smelling lol. It's like a soapy kinda smell. No one else can smell it so they all laugh when they watch me go in and promptly start boaking and throwing up. It really isn't funny though. 

Yeah, we are mega excited! We can only afford to offer 3 grand over what the guy wants though. I don't think that will be enough. Just need to wait and see though. There is an issue with damp nar the back door too, so we need to get an estimate as to the cost of repairing that. If its a fortune, we won't be offering anything. I'm totally in love with the house though so I hope I'm not drastically disappointed lol

Wham bars... Random lol. Not had one in years. I quite fancy one now lol! You all set for your interviews? Xx


----------



## lj2245

No I can't sleep :( I had planned on getting an early night and spending tomorrow ironing and showering and getting ready before driving to the 2 interviews. One is at 2 and one at 4. I hope the one at 2 doesn't run too late because there's 25 miles between them. 

Damp is horrible but it doesn't need to be expensive to fix. I hope it isn't and the guy accepts your offer!


----------



## Kaybee

Good luck for today LJ.

I've been back to the docs yesterday and got Cylazine (sp?) and I kept my dinner down last night. Sadly didn't keep breakfast down today though. They seem to make me drowsy though. Am off work again today but need to go back tomorrow. 

Thankfully I kept most of my maternity stuff I had already and am already wearing some of the trousers :haha:


----------



## bbymc

That's what I'm on kaybee. It made me sleep constantly for a few days, but after that I went back to normal. I hope it gives you some relief!

Good luck for today lj!


----------



## lj2245

What a nightmare!! Drove all the way to bathgate only for them to say they didn't have me on their list!! I showed them my confirmation but they said I need to go online tonight and reschedule! The damn cheek of them. Having a wee drink of oj outside tesco then heading to my next interview. I hope they are expecting me!!


----------



## bbymc

God. What a nightmare! I hope your other one goes as planned  good luck xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a nightmare lj shocking they did tht hope ur second one went better. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Other one went well. Guy was really nice. He did say there had been a high calibre of applicants but said i came across really well and had the skill set he was looking for. He's going to let me know Monday. 

He kept stressing that he didn't want to give the job to someone who was going to let them spend a fortune on training then just leave. I felt terrible not telling him I was pregnant. I think if I get the job and say 'oh I'm pregnant', he's going to totally regret giving me the job. He'll prob sack me on the spot lol! I think I'll have to work my arse off until 24 weeks then tell them. I'll look like the side of a house by then!


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> That's what I'm on kaybee. It made me sleep constantly for a few days, but after that I went back to normal. I hope it gives you some relief!
> 
> Good luck for today lj!

Thanks bbymc that gives me a bit of comfort. :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

lj sounds like your second interview went really well. I shall keep my fingers crossed for you. Did you get the first one rearranged? 

I think I will be heading to bed soon as can hardly keep my eyes open :sleep:


----------



## lj2245

I'm not sure I want to rearrange it. Very rude of them to let me travel all that way then dismiss me like that. I showed them email confirmation aswell. Swines!


----------



## bbymc

My friend just announced that her and her fiancé are having a baby. Due April 7th. Scan pic is so clear. It's made me sooo excited for our baby lol. I REALLY wanted to post and tell her I'll be due a week later lol. Bursting to tell people now! We have to wait until the 12th oct before telling folk tho cos that's when we're seeing Ryan's dad. Can't tell friends until all the parentals know. 12th Oct is AGES away lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I saw the photo!! My friend is due on 7th April too and has been posting about ms and bloating for weeks. It's killing me to not say anything lol. She had her scan yesterday but won't be putting it on Facebook because its apparently 'skanky'!!! Tall about insulting a lot of people!!


----------



## bbymc

It's skanky putting it on fb you mean? Lol. God, everyone does it. It's not skanky lol. I don't think I'm gona post mine on like that though. I do plan to post it but I'll probably delete the post that goes on the news feed and leave it on my wall. So if people go looking, they'll find it, but it won't appear for the whole world to see. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah apparently it's skanky to put your scan photo on FB. I'll be putting mine up because I have family who don't live near me and they will want to see it. I couldn't care less if she thinks I'm skanky lol!


----------



## bbymc

That's pretty offensive of her though eh! Lol. 

Well our first offer on the house got rejected. Probably because it was 10k less than the home report lol. We put in a second offer so just waiting to hear back. Still less than the guy wants so we will see. I bloody hate waiting though. It's stressful! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies, hope u get the house chick. X

My ms is back :(


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( All day or just at certain times? I seem to get it after 8pm but it's not too bad now. 

I have a horrible pain low down at the side of where my uterus is. I can just about feel the top of it now and it's like there's a really tender part next to it. It's the same as the pain I had at 5w when I was worried I was having another EP. I keep getting painful twinges and it's very sore to touch. I have my Booking Appt tomorrow so will ask about it there but I'm hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw all morning :(

It's normal Hun ur uterus is about to pop plus u hav so much stretching going on Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I really hope so! It's like a flipping hernia! I can't do the toilet or anything without it throbbing.


----------



## bbymc

Aw try not to worry. I'm sure it's all just normal stretching and pulling as Cheryl says. Best to mention it at your booking appt though!

My MS came back with avengance this morning too. Seems to have subsided a bit as the day has gone on though. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm away back to work :( boo


----------



## lj2245

Aww no :( I just woke up from another nap. All the driving yesterday has knocked me for 6! I dunno how I'll cope when I get a job!


----------



## bbymc

Well, the offer was rejected. It was still 5k under the value on the home report though. So now we are trying to decide what to do next. Either wait a few weeks and hope no one else gets interested in it so the seller is more likely to accept a lower offer. Or, just offer the full value since the seller has said he is 'holding out for the full value', and probably get our offer accepted. The difference between what we plan to offer if we wait and what the seller wants is 2.5k. Any thoughts on what we should do!? Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

It depends on how much you want the house. If someone else bought the house for what he's looking for, would you regret not offering that? If you definitely would, I'd just offer it and secure yourself the house. 

If you wouldn't be too bothered about someone else buying the house, then don't offer more than what you think the house is worth.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> It depends on how much you want the house. If someone else bought the house for what he's looking for, would you regret not offering that? If you definitely would, I'd just offer it and secure yourself the house.
> 
> If you wouldn't be too bothered about someone else buying the house, then don't offer more than what you think the house is worth.

I was going to say this too.


----------



## lj2245

I just found the baby's heartbeat using the Doppler :) was just about to go to sleep when I thought I would give it a try again :) was lovely hearing it :) Stephen got to listen too which was amazing for him because he's never heard a fetal heart rate before :)


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's awesome lj. Bet Stephen was chuffed!!

Yeah, that's my thinking with the house. The guy is getting a report done on the conditions of the roof and and estimate of repair costs so I think we will wait to see that and then reoffer the full house value. We know that's happening on Monday so probably make our final offer on Tuesday  xx


----------



## CherylC3

Bbymc aw I thot the guy wud bit ur hand off for any offer the way the market is the now. X

Lj thts great Hun wot dopplar u got?xx


----------



## Kaybee

How exciting lj. I thought about getting a doppler but think I would get a bit obsessive with one. :haha:

Well after making it back to work yesterday I had to phone in sick today. I was sick this morning but also woke up with a horrendous red sore swollen eye. Just been to the doc as a few months ago I got a cold sore on my eyelid and was worried it was the same. Doc thinks its a stye as no sign of a rash so just to keep bathing it and go back if a rash appears or it doesn't improve. I just need to hibernate I think :wacko:


----------



## bbymc

Aww kaybee, you seem to be having such a tough time! I hope it eases off soon so you don't suffer the whole time! I ha a style once. Was only small but it was so painful! I got drops though. Would the doc not give you any?

I'm gonna start back at work next week. I really dunno how I'll cope cos I have had lots of good days but then also, some horrendous days in the last 2 weeks. If its like that, there will be days that I'll definitely struggle to go in! I'm looking forward to going back though and hopefully I'll be fine. I'll probably be exhausted, but I can just go to bed mega early lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies u are so lucky to be off I'm so ill and I start at 2 and nd to go to Sally's or stock then get some food :( I'm so sick today. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I had my booking appt this morning. Was booooooring! She did go on about my weight though, as if I didn't already know I was overweight lol. 

Went to see a house today with my Dad. It's perfect for us all, 5 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms. Just need to work out if we can afford it! It would help if I had a job! 

Your eye sounds painful KB! Have you to bathe it in salt water?


----------



## bbymc

God, lj, that house sounds HUGE!! Lol!

That's a shame you need to work Cheryl! Hopefully you're near the end of your sicky time and you'll be full of energy in the 2nd trimester! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I am full of beans today! Currently gutting out my kitchen cupboards. Then I'm off to tesco. 

Just had a dodgy scam phone call from someone claiming to be from Microsoft, saying I had critical errors on my computer system. Indian accent and sounded like it was from a busy call centre. I told her she could get knotted as I knew it was a scam. Microsoft don't call people regarding their computers lol. I called Microsoft to report it and apparently it happens all the time! What usually happens is the victim is asked to allow online access to their computer and then the scammer tells them they have critical errors and can fix it for a fee, then ask for credit or debit card details. I cannot believe anyone would fall for that! 

Saying that, My Dad totally would. 

If you get a call, tell them to beat it lol! 

Anyway, how are you all today?


----------



## Kaybee

Aww lj glad to hear that someone has some energy. I'm just my usual miserable self with a sore eye. Did make it in to work today but time is going sloooow. 

We have had a few of those calls although its always DH that gets them he usually tries to wind them up a bit. A few months ago though my MIL fell for this and think she was conned out of £ 70 or something and then had to pay to get someont to check/fix her computer. DH was mad at her for falling for it but she just believed the guy on the phone :nope:


----------



## bbymc

God. Some poor people will get totally ripped off with that! Just as well you knew it was a scam! I usually get sucked in until they ask for details and then I tell them to piss off lol. 

I'm not feeling too bad today. My abdominal muscles are quite achey today. Not sure how a baby bump starts to grow but it feels like my upper abdomen (like under my boobs) is sticking out a bit more than usual. It feels weird. I hope it's normal lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah lol mine is the same. It's your uterus pushing all your insides up :) You should start to feel the top of your uterus above your pubic bone soon. It's like having a melon inside you lol. 

Your poor MIL. Did she report it? I don't know how these people can sleep at night.


----------



## Kaybee

I am getting a decent size bump going now. I will try take a pic to show you guys over the weekend :haha:

Yeah she reported it to the police and the bank as she was worried about them having her bank details so had to get her cards cancelled too. Think because it was a credit card they were looking into refunding her but not sure if that happened or not. I don't like to mention it to her as she feels so bad about it all.


----------



## lj2245

Poor soul :( Someone used my stolen bank card to buy loads of stuff from Asda online and the bank refunded my money so she should have got it back. 

Looking forward to seeing your photo :)


----------



## bbymc

If its bank of Scotland, they are good at repaying money that's been taken through fraud. Someone took £700 out my account and they repaid it within an hour of me reporting it. That's still a shame for your MIL though. Must be hard to tell people you fell for the scam!

Thanks lj, that's good to know its normal. I just thought it was a bit weird cos I don't have any bump or anything. I can't feel anything when I feel my belly. Dunno what it's meant to feel like right enough lol.

I'm looking forward to seein ur pic kaybee. I took one at 4 weeks and one at 5 weeks. Wanted to do one every week but then morning sickness kicked in and I could barely get out of bed let alone take pics of my belly lol. I plan to take one on Monday though when I'm twelve weeks to compare lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I can just about feel it the past day or so but I've been getting terrible cramps so I guess it's getting ready to do something lol. I'm carrying a lot more weight this time than I was with Shaun so I guess it will be a lot harder to feel than it was last time. 

I started to feel sick again over the past hour or so. Had to postpone my trip to Tesco. Damn. That's what I get for saying I was feeling good!!

It was Bank of Scotland who refunded me too :)


----------



## bbymc

I feel like someone has been punching my abdomen all night. Talk about achey!! How are you all? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Me too lol! I have stretchy pains like someone has ripped up my muscles down the sides.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, mine has died down a bit now. Thank goodness. Just away up town with my mum to try and get some new bras and trousers. Been everywhere in Edinburgh except princes st in attempt to find maternity stuff so fingers crossed we have success today. Otherwise I have no idea what I'm wearing to work next week lol. You to your next scan date yet? Mine is on Tuesday. Can't bloody wait lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Mine is on Thurs :) I'm so excited. I feel like the worry and stress has totally lifted off me now I can feel my wee bump! Stephen has even suggested we go to Livingston next weekend and visit Babies R Us and Mothercare. Im so excited! Lol. 

I got £6 maternity leggings off the Asda website. I wore them for the first time yesterday and they are truly the most comfortable thing I have ever worn! The material is sooo much thicker than normal leggings and I got Black, Navy and Maroon ones lol. I think I might live in them! 

If I don'e see a pair of maternity dungarees in Mothercare that is ;) Hehe


----------



## Kaybee

Aww excited to see your scan pics ladies. 

Here is a pic of my bump :cloud9: Excuse the dirty mirror. That would be the work of a little person with sticky fingers :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-29 15.36.40.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lj2245

Sticky mint aero fingers :haha: Sneaky wee boy! :)

Does everyone know now because it's looking like it will get difficult to hide lol! Lovely though, perfect wee bump! :)


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: yes what a monkey. He must of been quick as a flash cause I was only emptying the washing machine :haha:

Most people know now. Just been waiting for DH to catch up with his dad to let him know and then will probably put something on FB. Don't want to put it on yet as we'd rather he heard from us than other people in the family that we have on FB. Yeah the bump is getting kind of obvious now though.


----------



## lj2245

I think we are going to 'announce to the world after the scan on Thurs. Will prob tell Shaun Thurs night, and then our families, then the 'world' lol.


----------



## bbymc

Aww cute bump kaybee! I was showing my mum my new bra today to see if she thought it fitted me ok. Dad walked past the toilet ( the door was open ) and says... Oh yeah you can tell your pregnant now eh!? Lol. Then my mum stopped adjusting my bra straps, looked down and went ' oh yeah, so you can' lol. It was weird. Kinda felt proud, but then also thought ' oh, I didn't think I was showing yet lol'. I was only standing in a bra though so probably not as obvious with a top on. Bit nervous for work on Monday now though encase someone says something lol.

Glad youre excited now lj. I'm desperate to start buying stuff! My brother has 3 kids though and all the stuff we will ever need for this baby so I doubt we will buy much. I don't see the point. Especially if we are about to buy a house! Glad we wil save cash, but kinda sad that I won't shop for all the baby stuff. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I won't be buying even half of what I bought for Shaun. I bought him looooaads of clothes in the first size and he was too big for them! Plus everyone bought us newborn clothes as gifts too, I ended up with piles and piles of clothes I couldn't use (and couldn't take back because I washed them all in preparation...duh!). This time I am buying a pack of 0-3 babygros and vests, some socks and some scratch mitts. I won't be buying anything else until baby is a bit bigger! 

Ok...maybe a wee pram suit. And a 'coming home' outfit :) 

I spent about £100 on this fancy changing unit with a built in bath. Total waste of money. I used the bath once before realising how difficult it was to fill (buckets of water from the bath taps, not easy to carry with stitches!) and emptying it with a wee tube back into the buckets was a nightmare too. After that first bath I just bathed him in the big bath or sink! I didn't even use the changing unit, he was usually changed across my knee! We spent £500 on a travel system that was all the rage 7 years ago because it had 3 wheels. Brilliant until the front wheel came flying off one day and rolled onto the road right under a bus! I had to take Shaun home on the bus in a pram with only 2 back wheels!! This time I will be buying a cheap 4 wheeler that isn't bulky! 

I ordered a chinese for dinner and totally went overboard :( I couldn't decide what to get and Stephen asked me to get him something for him finishing work at 10 so I got peking spare ribs, chicken fried rice, honey and chilli chicken, chips and curry sauce with onions. I ate the ribs and couldn't manage any more :| I hope Stephen is hungry!!


----------



## lj2245

So...I was bored this morning and convinced Stephen to take me shopping :|

Asda in Livingston has loads of maternity clothes so I went nuts. I also got babygros, socks, bodysuits, bibs and other basic white baby things. Then we went to Toys R Us and I got a rocking moses basket stand and some toys for Shaun's Xmas. Then we went to the Fort (no idea how I convinced him to do that) and got a moses basket, electric steriliser and blankets!! 

Whoops! 

How are you all?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey god you've been busy shopping Hun... I wish my scan was this eek going to wait till next tues b4 I tell anyone... But today I got a new car he mini jeep thing so I can fit gus boy in the boot and il be able to fit a pram in and it has 4 drs :) I'm excited. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I can trade mine in on April 4th. I have a 4 door Corsa just now but I think I want something different. Trying to drive it in the snow is horrendous out this way so might have to get something a bit more practical!


----------



## bbymc

Ooh, that's good you've got a new car Cheryl. We've bein thinking about doing that too. Not sure what car we could afford that would fit two black labs, 2 adults, a baby and all that they need lol.

Aw lj, I bet you loved all that shopping. Lol. I'm dying to go out and do that lol! Bought a whole load of 2nd hand maternity clothes at a nearly new sale this morning. 6 pairs of trousers and jeans for £18. All fit great too. So pretty chuffed. Specially since I seem to have developed a bump in the last 2 days lol. It's made me well nervous about going to work tomorrow encase folk notice lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

What a bargain!! I was thinking about getting some on eBay. Especially things like coats. 

The woman at the till in asda asked me when the baby was due. Her face was a picture when I told her!


----------



## bbymc

So, I never made it to work. :-( was up all night. Couldn't sleep at all. Relented and got up to get ready at 6.30 and promptly spent the next 20 mins throwing up. I haven't thrown up for over a week! Decided wasn't worth it and went back to bed lol.

Doc is phoning me at half 12. I'm hoping she will give me a line for today and tomorrow since I have my scan and maybe I'll be ok for work on Wednesday. It'll be easier then cos there will be no secrets to keep and I will have also had reassurance about the baby at the scan. Just need to wait and see I guess. I feel like utter crap just now though. Totally exhausted!

How are you all today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

:( It's horrible that you're still feeling so bad. I had a bit of nausea last night but other than that and the round ligament pain I'm ok. Are you at your mums still or back home?


----------



## bbymc

Still at my mums lol. We are getting a new oven and putting vinyl flooring in place of the carpets in the hall, kitchen and livingroom in my house next week so after that I should be ok lol. I hope. We were thinking about doing something like that before but we put it off. Just doing it now out of necessity lol.

Glad you've been feeling a bit better. I think a lot of what's happening to me is partially down to worry what with the scan tomorrow and going to tell Ryan's mum at night. Lol. I definitely don't want to keep being off though so I'm hoping I can go back on Wednesday. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Oh well, doc signed me off til Thursday. More time off than I thought but it means i'll only have to work the Thursday and Friday before getting a few days off. Good way to ease me in gently after so much time off. Quite glad of that really! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah you don't want to overdo it. I just went to tesco and after that and all my shopping yesterday I have shooting pains in my feet. Stupid ligaments! 

I'm in a cleaning mood. I might actually get some housework done today! I'm just so scunnered with this house and have been so ill I haven't bothered cleaning properly in ages. I wipe the surfaces, do washings, clean the bathroom and load and unload the dishwasher but that's been about it lol. The place seriously needs a hoover.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww that's a shame that you are feeling crap again. I was still sick this morning but am feeling not too bad today. Was having lower abdominal pains/twinges last night and this morning but think it was just stretching/growing pains. Am sure my bump is even bigger today. :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies I'm so jealous I want a bump I just look bloated at night I don't even kno where u feel for the baby. X


----------



## lj2245

When your womb pops up it will be right above your pubic bone, definitely below your belly button. With Shaun mine didn't appear until I was in the middle of 12 weeks. It will feel as if you have a melon in there that you can only feel the top half of!


----------



## CherylC3

Well hopefully by next wk il be able to find it.xx wot dopplar do u hav Hun?cx


----------



## lj2245

Angel Sounds :)


----------



## CherylC3

Il maybe invest in tht then. X


----------



## lj2245

I got it 2nd hand off ebay, came with a massive bottle of ultrasound gel. Was only £13 inc delivery :) Bargain!


----------



## CherylC3

Thts great I'm para cos my scans not till next wk. and I've had to tell some family and friends cos my cousin was booking her hen holiday. X


----------



## lj2245

I haven't used it since i found the heartbeat. I took the battery out for the smoke alarm coz it started beeping. I bought new batteries but haven't put one in yet. I can't wait til Thurs. I keep almost telling people by accident, I'll be glad when it's all out in the open!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I can't wait to tell ppl next wk. xx


----------



## bbymc

I'm sooo nervous about the scan tomorrow. Excited. But crapping it too encase something is wrong. We're meeting Ryan's mum for lunch to tell her too. Nervous about that lol. Dont think I'll sleep tonight lol xx


----------



## lj2245

What time is your scan?


----------



## bbymc

9am :-/ the royal is only a 5 min drive from here though spits not too bad. I'm stressing about having a full bladder and desperately needing a pee before it lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol last time I drank a pint of water an hour before like it said in the letter and it wasn't good enough :( on thurs il set my alarm earlier and try to drink a couple of pints!! I want a clear photo :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bbymc try not to panic Hun everything will be fine Hun. Xxx can't wait for u to post a pic. Cx

Lj last time I drank around 2 pints and was really clear. Cx

This time next week il be all nervous. X


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How is everyone? Getting excited with all this scan talk, mine is on Monday! Can't wait to have it out in the open. Got asked directly by someone at a party on saturday and someone in work asked my friend yesterday!! I have a little thing in the back of my mind though that says what if they look and there's nothing there! Does that sound weird? x


----------



## lj2245

I keep thinking that too arlene!! Even though ive had scans and can hear the heartbeat with a Doppler. 

Can't wait to see Emma's wee scan photo.


----------



## bbymc

Well, that was the most amazing thing I have ever seen! Everything is fine. Strong heartbeat and growing well. Measuring 13+2 rather than 12+1 like I thought I was so pretty chuffed about that. EDD is now 7th April. Same date as my friend and my niece's bday lol.

Now to figure out how to upload the pics... Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great news Hun so happy for u. Xxx


----------



## arlene

Aww that's good. Can't wait to see the pic!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I can put it up for you if you can't manage it from the iPad?


----------



## Kaybee

Aww that's brilliant news. Looking forward to seeing your pic :happydance:


----------



## bbymc

Still can't seem to do it so you can just post them Laura. Thanks xx

Telling Ryan's mum was so uneventful and quite a disappointment lol. She didn't even really react. Lol. She just said ' oh so you are pregnant then' lol. So she'd already guessed. Was disappointed that she didn't seem excited though. Suppose it may take some time to sink in, but still. I was a bit disappointed lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Emma's beautiful baby!
https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/image_1349171124977107_zps21fbaa6c.jpg


----------



## lj2245

And the other one:

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/image_1349170937251208_zps08f5f55e.jpg


I'm thinking boy :D


----------



## bbymc

Thanks Laura xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wow thts amazing Hun defo boy :) xx


----------



## arlene

Bbymc that's such a clear picture!! Looks fab! I got home after work to steak pie and tatties cooked by my wonderful OH, ready as soon as I walked in. Thankfully I've been able to eat a decent meal lately! How is everyone else feeling tonight? Xx


----------



## lj2245

All my aversions are pretty much gone but I still can't face pie or pizza for some reason! Lol. I wish my OH would cook without me having to bribe him haha!


----------



## bbymc

Thanks girls, we were pretty chuffed. I'm still feeling pretty sick! Lots of smells I still can't stand too. Glad your managing to at now Arlene! Bet you enjoyed it. Always nicer when someone else cooks lol,x


----------



## bbymc

Crap day for me today! Soooo nauseous and sick. Complete disaster considering I'm meant to be going to work tomorrow! :-(. How are you all? Xx


----------



## arlene

After boasting about my tea last night, I feel really nauseous again today!! Suppose that's what I get!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's a shame!

I just noticed my ticker has moved onto the next wee picture today! Excited! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Rubbish yo are both feeling ill again :( I've had crazy elbow pain all morning. Going to take a hot bath and see if that helps.


----------



## lj2245

I have my scan at 9am and I'm totally bricking it. I don't know why I am still expecting the worst with every scan. 

Stephen left my maternity notes sitting out on the coffee table and his brother came over. Thankfully I managed to hide them before he saw. I said to Stephen about it after he left and he pulled them out and said 'Awk he would never have guessed from seeing that' and threw it back on the coffee table. Then my sister came to visit and clocked it right away! We weren't going to tell her until tomorrow but had to admit it lol. I can't believe it happened! We are way too stupid with leaving things lying about!

MIL has had a personality transplant. She wants to talk to Stephen about how we can resolve things so we can stay in the house. I'm not holding my breath. Hopefully she has realised how unreasonable she's been though!!


----------



## arlene

Least she wants to talk LJ! Don't panic about your scan hun, everything will be fine, can't wait to see your pic!

I've just had a text from one of my best friends to say she's just found out she's seven weeks pregnant!! So excited to have a bump buddy!!! There are four of us who are besties and I'm the last to get pregnant, so this will be her second, she already has a gorgeous wee girl. so excited!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's lovely :) a lot of my school friends are pregnant, one due a week before me, but I live miles from them now so not close en


----------



## lj2245

Enough to be bump buddies.

Silly iPhone!! I'm up trying to drink water lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw lj can't wait to see ur scan pics Hun... Drink up. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Scan went brilliant :) I have been moved to 13+1 so my due date is now 10th April :) 

I had a bursting bladder when I went and the baby was lying on his/her tummy and would not shift. The sonographer told me to go and half empty my bladder and jump up and down. Have you ever tried to stop peeing half way through? It was difficult!! I jumped and shoogled loads and eventually the lazy wee thing turned. It was on its side for a while then suddenly rolled over onto its back lol. It was amazing to see. It had its wee hand up, sucking its thumb :) 

Anyway, here's one of the scan photos. I love this one because you can see it's skinny wee bum hehe. 

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/photo7_zpsdcbfe4ab.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts amazing so happy for you ths great your 13 1 now I could never imagine having to try to stop peeing half way through lol. I just want mines now I'm dead nervous. X


----------



## lj2245

I was so nervous. I think I'll be ok for a few days now then go back to worrying lol. Got my 20 week scan on 22/11.


----------



## bbymc

Aw Laura, glad everything is good with bubba. Bet you're on cloud nine right now! Fb tells me Shaun took it well too  and your MIL wants to talk. All is looking good for the Japp's right now! Long may it continue!

Aw Arlene, your lucky to have a beastie bump buddy! I'd love that! I do have a friend who is due on the exact same day as me but she lives about 40 mins from me so I doubt I'll see her that much.

When is your scan Cheryl? Surely not long to go now? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Lovely scan pics girls :cloud9: I can't wait for my next one. 

I've got a bit of a sore head tonight - hopefully going to get an early night. Sometimes wish we still had a bath could do with a nice soak in some bubbles.


----------



## arlene

Your scan pic is great laura!

I had a bit of a fright today :( Was at a park and plant nursery in Edinburgh for the day, work do a thing called Day To Make A Difference so spent the morning cutting sage plants for replanting. Started to feel a bit sick sick then the woman in charge called us over to her bench. Next thing I know I felt super dizzy, my head felt really fuzzy and I had a buzzing in my ears and could hardly hear her! So I walked outside the greenhouse and crouched down and took deep breaths. Was really scary! That's the first time I've ever felt faint or dizzy since I got pregnant, it was horrible! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Arlene hope ur ok now Hun..x

Mines is on tues can't come quick enough. Xx


----------



## arlene

Yeah, fine now thanks hun. Still feeling a bit sick but I'm ok. Can't wait for my scan on Monday!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I got a bit like that in Asda the other day. One of the checkout girls was trying to talk to me to ask if I was ok and I couldn't hear a thing she was saying. Took a while to recover! I was stood in the car park for ages, clinging to the trolley! 

I have been out with my son and husband tonight, for dinner and the cinema. Shaun took the pregnancy news really well and is so excited about being a big brother. I have announced it to everyone else too, everyone seems thrilled for us.

I have terrible cramps now. I think it's because the sonographer was so brutal! I think I might be bleeding again too, nothing to worry about I'm sure because I'm not even sure if it's blood or my eyes playing up! 

I dunno why, but I feel really down in the dumps tonight. I have no idea why because it's been the best day ever and so many things have finally started to go right for us. I can only guess it's silly hormones because today has been so busy and I've been up since 5am!


----------



## arlene

Aww LJ, so glad Shaun took the news well. We're telling my 12yr old stepson at the weekend as the scan is monday but we won't see him for another two weeks after and don't want his mum breaking the news cos we don't know what lies she'll tell him! 

Don't worry about the hormones LJ, I'm the same! OH and I dtd last night and I literally rolled over and burst into tears!! I don't even know why! Felt so bad for OH cos we haven't done it in ages and he thought he'd hurt me or something! (Sorry if tmi!) Stupid hormones! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol! At least you DTD! I conceived on my honeymoon and since we got the BFP I have refused to let him near me! Lol!! Newlyweds we are not! I'm hoping my libido picks up but right now I'd much rather just sleep lol! 

Do you only get to see your stepson once a fortnight? That's lousy for you guys and for him. My boy goes to his Dad's every Friday to Sunday.


----------



## bbymc

Ok so I very nearly posted two separate status updates giving myself away lol. Thankfully I realise what I was doing before I hit send. But oh man, that would have been a disaster. Slightly funny though lol! Xx


----------



## arlene

Bbymc I can't wait to post my scan pic on monday! 

Yeah LJ, we get him every second weekend, 4 days at easter and october break, two weeks in summer and alternate xmas and new year. His mum is a total nihhtmare! Took us two years after they separated to get that kind of access, their marital home has been empty for over two years and OH has had to stop paying the mortgage and force repossession cos she refused to sell at first and then refused almost every decent offer. She moved my stepson twice as in moved houses, without telling my OH anything and stepson has now had 3 schools between p6 and p7 and then started a brand new high school cos she moved him again during the summer! Honestly, nothing a good hitman or freak yachting accident on the M6 wouldn't sort!! She's gonna go nuts when she finds out we're expecting ;-) xx


----------



## lj2245

Has she remarried? I hate when people get bitter when they get divorced. It's only the kids who suffer. I try to keep everything as fair as possible and as much as I think Shaun's Dad is a tit, he's still his Dad so I get on with him as best as I can. My Mum hasn't spoken a word to my Dad since she divorced him 21 years ago and it was a nightmare growing up. We were always in the middle and had to listen to her slagging him off all the time. 

Emma, there were so many times I almost did that! I am so glad it's out in the open now! You must be so nervous this morning about the house. 12 you find out? I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lj2245

When I said people...I was referring to your OH's ex, not the lot of you lol


----------



## bbymc

Arlene your OH's ex sounds like a complete nightmare! What a shame for their son though, moving that much! I dunno why people can't just accept thins and move on. Her staying bitter is only gona hurt her son. It's a real shame!

Yeah, 12pm is when the bids are opened so hopefully we'll get a phonecall shortly after. It's not the end of the world if we didn't get it but it would be lovely to be able to start our lives together as a family with baby in a shared house rather than a property that my parents own.

Not having a good day today again. Gutted I had to phone in sick! :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Ugh my internet has been on and off all day long. It's doing my head in. 

It's a shame you had to phone in sick today. You were doing ok yesterday too. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the house!


----------



## bbymc

We got the house!  wow, this has been some week!  xx


----------



## lj2245

I saw on FB! Awesome news :) Things are working out amazingly for all of us now! 

Looks like MIL has had a change of personality completely! I think we will be staying put too, and will be buying the house from her when Stephen has cleared off the other house :) She's agreed to do it fairly and in a way that benefits everyone. I think both of us will be decorating and nesting over the next 6 months!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

bbymc said:


> We got the house!  wow, this has been some week!  xx

Aw brill bbymc. :happydance:

Laura thts great Hun. Xx


----------



## arlene

So glad you got the house bbymc! We've had to put off moving to save for a deposit cos we won't make enough on our flat :( Still hoping to move before baby arrives though. You'll be glad to start neating then bbymc! 

LJ glad your MIL is being better! Sounds like she's had some sense knocked into her! Yeah OH's ex is a complete nightmare. she's driven by money and asks for CSA reassessments all the time. I'm gonna enjoy her reaction when OH's CSA payment goes down when we have our LO! Not that we grudge stepson the money, I doubt he sees it anyway, I just want to piss her off! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw Laura thats great news about your mil. It must be such a great weight lifted! Great to know you've got the house now too. Now to get thinking about home improvements lol.

Do you think you'll have saved enough for a deposit soon then Arlene? It'd be a nightmare moving really close to when baby is due! I'm stressed about moving and I'll only be half way through lol.

So, I've told almost all my family now. Phoned a lot of my aunties and uncles and managed to see a few of my cousins and godparents to tell them in person. Everyone is super excited! Got a few asking if it was planned or not though since we're not married yet. But once i told them it was they were all super happy. Especially for me cos they know i've wanted this for ages! Lol. We still need to keep it off fb though thanks to Ryan insisting he tell his family in person. Lol Xx


----------



## lj2245

My Internet is completely down now and sky doing nothing to fix it. At Drymen for a spa day with my sister so managing to sneak on with my phone. I wouldn't kind the net being down if I could get online with my phone but I don't get a reception in my house!

Hope you are all doing well and look forward to a catch up when I'm back online!


----------



## Cherrybump

bbymc said:


> I've not long found out I'm expecting. Due date is approx. 14th April 2013. I live in Edinburgh. Looking for other Scottish mums to be to chat to and share my journey with.
> 
> Anyone out there? Xx


Just found this thread. im due the 7th and i live in edinburgh to xx


----------



## bbymc

hi cherrybump. Welcome. This thread's been running for a wee while now. We've all been keeping each other sane in the run up to all our scans. Lol. Mine was last week. Found out I'm actually due on the 7th. I thought i was due on the 14th so that was a nice surprise! When was your scan? Where about in Edinburgh are you? Xx


----------



## arlene

Welcome cherrybump.

Just womdering if any of you lovely ladies are going to the Bump, Baby and Child Show at the Roxburghe hotel in Edinburgh today? Tickets are only £7 and it looks like there's going to be a lot there! Xx


----------



## bbymc

i was gona go cos i saw a deal on groupon for tickets but I'm up north now so i won't be goin. If you're goin, let me know how you get on. It looked like there was gona be loads of stalls Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. i had 2 scans. first one was 12th sep and second was 25th sep. ive got midwife on tuesday so hopefully ill get my next scan app for the gender scsn.. 

i had irregular period and first due date by dr was 22nd march at first scan i was told it would be the 8th of april and at second scan i wad measuring day ahead so new due date is the 7th lol

im from wester hailes hun but i work in primark lol glad to be sharing same due date xx


----------



## bbymc

haha. I always go in2 primark and spend a fortune. Its so cheap i just end up buying loads lol. With a discount though i bet you spend loads! Lol. So is this your first baby? Its my first baby. First pregnancy too :) Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun, it was a supprise shock lol..

I dont really spend that much in there tbh. i dont earn enough to spend it all :( My money goes on rent and bills :'( lol ive been put down stairs in the mens department now as i got my shift switch from 5-9 to 1-5 lol if you have been in and got served down stairs no doubt you may have seen me lol i have to go on the furtherest till aswell.. They put healthy and safe first for pregnant ladies in there lol 

i guess it is for the best and im allowed to sit down if i need to but i wish i was still on ground floor lol miss being up there :(

I will probably buy the baby few bits once i find out the sex to.

Is anyone else finding out the sex? xx


----------



## bbymc

Nah. I don't plan to. We want a nice surprise lol. Although, it would be nice to know so I could buy stuff that's not just cream and white lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome cherrybump. Xx

Sorry I've not been on much but I hav the sickness from hell it's awful. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I know ive bought some things but there all white :( hoping to buy few things tomorrow to since my mum has a discount thing for matalan Yay got to use it before is runs out lol 

Hey thanks for the welcome :) xxx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How are we all today? 

I went to the Bump, Baby and Child show today, got round it in about 90mins! Got some leaflets for some cool stuff, some swim classes that look really good and some really good photography companies. OH's mum bought baby's first toy, an octopus with lots of different materials, and my mum bought me a really nifty thing called a tot seat. it's material that can be wrapped around any size of chair as a high chair, which is ideal for busy restaurants or places where the high chairs look like they haven't been cleaned in days! It folds up really neat as well, ideal to keep in the changing bag. 

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow at 12pm as well!! Eeek! Can't believe it's come around so quickly! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts sounds like a fun day. Aw can't wait to see ur scan pic Hun, mines is on tues. xxx


----------



## bbymc

Aw Cheryl. That's crap your ill. Is it MS? Or a bug? Hope you feel better soon!

Arlene, I've seen that seat thing before. It looks like it would be a lifesaver in a place without a highchair. I might buy one in the future. They look pretty smart. So it's scan day tomorrow. Ooh, good luck! I'll eagerly await an update 

Just since you mention photography companies, my bro is a photographer. He's great at kids photography since he's taken so many pics of his 3 kids lol. He actually took it up originally because he went to get pics done with venture and they were going to charge a small fortune! So he just decided to invest in the equipment instead and hasn't stopped asking pics since. He's won a few awards and been published in vogue online. He charges reasonable prices so if you fancy getting pics done, look him up. If you goon his fb page, you'll see his work. I'm going to get him to do a pregnancy shoot with me and Ryan  xx

Here's the link to his fb page... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/vincentlambphotographycouk/231289500289572


----------



## Cherrybump

Hahaha (FOB name is Ryan to) but we broke up about 4 weeks ago just going to stay friends and he's going to be there for me and the baby. 

I just said to him this aswell lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

just having a peek at your brother page and omg those piks are sooo amazing lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I still don't have Internet. Managed to find an awkward spot in my house that gives me 1 bar so thought I'd see how you were all doing. Sorry to hear you're feeling rough Cheryl. How is your sickness Emma? 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow arlene. I'm going to try and get on Tomoro to see how you get on. 

Hello cherry and welcome! 

On a random note.. My 'bump' seems to have popped up but it's only on my right hand side... I have no idea why but its solid so it's def my uterus!!


----------



## bbymc

Haha so you've got a wonky bump Laura? Lol. Sure it won't be like that long. Did you have a nice one at the spa then? I'm jealous lol! My sickness has been ok. Just occasional severe nausea over the last day or two. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse. I need to work now we have so many bills to pay. £1500 odds in stamp duty I wasn't expecting either. Gutted!

Thanks cherrybump. He's not been doing it that long, only a few years but he's become so good and very sought after! Jeez, so you split up oly 4 weeks ago? Wow. How you feeling about that? Must be tough! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's ms but think I'm getting hubby's man flu :( 

Aw Laura at least it's kind of a bump I can't wait for one. Xx

Aw cherry hope ur ok with the split. X

Bbymc the stamp duty sucks we had to pay it when we moved in here last Xmas. Xx


----------



## arlene

Thanks girls. Feeling excited but totally terrifies at the same time! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Arlene everything will be fine huni always get para close to scans. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies.

i had a feeling things were going to end sooner or later before i had found i was pregnant.

we're both still close and well he stays with me until j can find another flat tben he can keep this one. we get on ok its kind of like we aint broke up if you get me... im ok with it got loads of support and i jnow he will be around always helping.. dunno what shall happen in future but baby cones first always lol 

xxxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls & welcome cherry

Hope you are feeling better now Cheryl & Emma. I'm mostly the same -still taking the tablets which are definitley helping :thumbup: 

Looking forward to seeing more scan pics this week. My mum has offered to treat me to a 3D scan. Soo excited. She got my sister one when she was pregnant with DS2 and I went along and it was amazing. DH thinks we should wait until after 20W scan. I'd go today if I could but I guess having it after 20W would be good too.


----------



## arlene

Well ladies, scan went great this morning!! I'm measuring at 12 weeks and 5 days which brings my due date forward to 17/14/12, which means if baby arrives on time, it'll be on my dads 17th birthday!!! She also said baby looks great and healthy, and everything looks normal. Was getting quite nervous and scared beforehand but fel so relieved when I saw that wee heartbeat!! Pic is below!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Tonner.png
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

arlene said:


> Well ladies, scan went great this morning!! I'm measuring at 12 weeks and 5 days which brings my due date forward to 17/14/12, which means if baby arrives on time, it'll be on my dads 17th birthday!!! She also said baby looks great and healthy, and everything looks normal. Was getting quite nervous and scared beforehand but fel so relieved when I saw that wee heartbeat!! Pic is below!



Heehee thats me sister's birthday to xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw Arlene. Pic is great. Glad to hear all is good. It's such a great feeling to know baby is ok isn't it?! You must be chuffed to bits! You shared your news with anyone yet then?

Aw Kaybee, that's a shame your still ill. Bet your glad the tablets are working now though. You not getting any relief? I'm still feeling nauseous but to been sick in days so that's progress lol.

Cherrybump, glad your break up hasn't been too bad. No chance you'd get back together? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Not sure hun. Althought last night he said that he would never get another girlfriend so he can cuddle into me all night (to nick my body heat) 

I dunno if he is just scared or something. So im not getting my hopes up if we don't but i have said to him im staying still for a while. I would rather have time for just me and my baby since it going to be new to both of us. I hope to get another house for when the baby comes but if not im stuck here for a while. would be great if he came to his sense but either way he's going to be in my life for years to come now lol 

He has never knowen his own dad either so i think it plays a part on how he does things and he is currently trying to track him down. *Fingers crossed for him* xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw well, best to see how things go then I suppose. I hope he doesn't mess with your head to much! How old is he? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

He turn 20 in April lol but thankfully his birthday it the 30th lol So he is still pretty young lol im 4 years older than him so im not making a fuss out of it


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Arlene congrats Hun great pic same due date as me Hun. Xx


----------



## arlene

Very chuffed, it's on fb and my mum has put it on hers too, she's so excited to be a granny again!! Everyone at work knows now too so life is much easier. Just so relieved we have a healthy bubba xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww lovely pic arlene. 

What time is your scan tomorrow cheryl?

Emma i have not been sick for two days although dont know how i wasnt this morning as it was very close tmi. The mornings are worst and then by the time i have dinner most of the nausea is gone i can just hardly keep my eyes open. I keep falling asleep when i put kaiden to bed :haha: must remember to take my lenses out before putting him to bed!

My bump is really sprouting now!! I will try do another pic at the weekend.


----------



## CherylC3

It's 9:10 trying to force myself to drink water without gagging... I'm so nervous. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

CherylC3 said:


> It's 9:10 trying to force myself to drink water without gagging... I'm so nervous. Xx

Your clock is ahead of my tv haha lol its 9.03am here lol x


----------



## arlene

Let us know how you got on Cheryl, looking forward to seeing your pic! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well our baby is just perfect scan was amazing hubby was so excited seeing it waving and jumping up and down we are chuffed to bits I'm measuring 13 wks today and due on the 16th April xxxxxx sorry for taking so long but we went to my parents to show off the pic then went for some lunch, il post a pic later. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats hun.

Thats me heading off to the midwifes now :) xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks good luck Hun. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

here's baby
 



Attached Files:







13.png
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bbymc

Aw Cheryl, glad everything's good. Baby looks just perfect!! 

I've had an ok few days but was quite sick at work today. Managed to stay at work though so I was pretty chuffed. So exhausted today and yesterday though lol, work is taking its toll already lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Cheryl. Went pretty well and got to hear heart beat :)xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks, thts brill babe. It's good to be in the 2nd Tri :)


----------



## Kaybee

Lovely pic Cheryl.

How are we all today? Just the 'usual' for me. :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im not to bad, headed into town and pick up my next bounty pack you get alot inside it was pretty chuffed with what i got

If popped it onto my facebook page so i hope this link works lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69633757271.2138099.1143283478&type=1&theater

I hope that link works for you guys.

I got a baby towel, fairy tabley non bio. simgle face wash. small tub of bum cream bunch of leaflets with money of voutchers oh and surface wipes :)


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. how are we today? I had to call in sick again today cos I'm feeling crap again. My boss (male) wants me to go see my doctor, told him they won't give me anything unless I can't keep food down at all (which is what my midwife confirmed and what I told him when I was last off) but he seems to think they can give give me something else! Firstly when has he ever known what it's like to have morning sickness and secondly, when did he complete his medical degree?? Anyone else having trouble with work? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww that sucks like. Im off this week from work and im on mens floor tills. They really dont know much about pregnancy do they. Just glad to be off this week needed the break xx

Hope you get well soon hun xx


----------



## lj2245

My internet still isn't working :( Guy came out on Weds to fix it and since then it's been on and off. It's on for now (will be off again in a minute or 2 no doubt) so thought I'd come on and say hi, how are you?, hope you are all well!!


----------



## arlene

We've missed you LJ, been so quiet without you! I'm still feeling the nausea today but not as bad as yesterday. Gonna head out for a carvery soon!  xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lj it's very quiet without u lol... My sickness from hell is back had to cancel customers tonight xxx


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( I haven't felt sick at all for about a week now. I have been stuffing my face non stop though :( I am about 4lbs heavier than I was when I found out I was pregnant so I've put on everything I lost with the MS lol. 

My bump has come right up above my belly button now. I'm massive! 

I was so sure I didn't want to find out the sex of the baby but last night I had a dream we found out it was a girl and I was so happy! Lol. I woke up wanting to know. I know Stephen wants to find out and I asked Shaun today and he said he wants to know too! Now I don't know what to do. With Shaun I didn't find out and I was so happy when he was born but I'm thinking I want to try out the other way this time around and see if knowing for the 20 weeks makes picking a name easier!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just thought i quickly pop in. Got my next scan app for the 21st november so i hope to find out the gender. 7 weeks to go and 8 weeks to midwife again. Wow seem so far off


----------



## bbymc

Hi ladies. Well I've been back at work all week. Been so exhausted that I've came home, ate tea and went straight to bed lol! Never been so glad it's Friday in all my life! Thankfully though, my ms is definitely subsiding. Not gone yet though. Got heartburn from hell now tho lol! Can't bloody win!

My bump is above my belly now too. Found some maternity stuff in new look so got a few tops and stuff. My normal tops are getting a bit tight.

You had probs with your work before though didn't you Arlene? That's a shame he's not very understanding! My work have been pretty good although my boss told me I was unreliable on monday ecause I might be at work and off then back again. I was disgusted with that as its not my fault!

You all got much on this weekend then? I'm babysitting all weekend. Not what I need after my first exhausting week at work! Lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope hun. Im back to work on monday as i took the week of. Need to speak to HR when i go in though so i an get a shift moved and one day as a holiday for my next scan. Takes to long just to get to the hospital last time i was 6 mins late but i did phone them to let them know even though no one would pick up the phone for the first number i had and when i rang the second number i wouldnt remember the department i was looking for so i said maternity department and that i have a scan at 9am lol lucky they knew what i was saying and redirected me heehee lol.. So next time im leaving little early and my app is 1.30 this time much better than 9am when it takes an hour to get there. But longer when the drivers drives snail pace lol.. 

Ive had such a lazy week kind of looking forward to going back to work but im not same time. But i also look for to the weekends and a sunday more since thats my new week for changing fruit heehee lol xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi all

I had quite a good day yesterday but have been sick again this morning so won't be stopping the tablets yet :growlmad:

My baby is the size of an avocado now :haha:

Emma, work knackers me too. I come home, we have dinner, I put Kaiden to bed and because he likes me to lay on his bed until he falls asleep it usually results in me falling asleep too and waking up around 9 (or 10 on thurs:blush:) coming downstairs for a drink, say night to DH and go back to bed. DH says I'm getting very anti-social...I just can't stay awake :sleep::sleep:


----------



## bbymc

How you all doing?? I'm shattered after my busy weekend. It's been lovely but I'm actually quite sore today thanks to my niece wanting to be on my hip 24 7! Just chilling tonight and gona go to bed early so I'm hopefully ok for work tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun im not to bad. glad that week is over as much as i needed it i was bored over eating junk and bored lol so im back to work today. Fob mum just pm'd me on facebook asking if it was ok to buy me a moses basket was like yes thats ok lol :) first gran kid to that side of family lol


----------



## lj2245

Hope you are all well. I still don't have Internet fixed at home, looks like it will be off until we switch providers on the 22nd. Decided in a last minute holiday to blackpool yesterday so booked up for 3 nights and travelled down last night. We wanted to go abroad before the baby comes but that won't be happening now I don't have a job so this is our last trip before the baby comes! Off to the pleasure beach today but its wet and windy so looks like its going to be a fun day hehe :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hav a nice time lj, we hav booked a cottage to Luss near Loch Lomond we go in a cpl wks I can't wait. Xx


----------



## arlene

Seems it's the time for holidays! OH and I are flying to Lanzarote on Sunday for a week in a gorgeous five star hotel! Booked it before I fell pregnant but knew this would be our last holiday before a bubba so decided to splash out. checked the forecast this morning and lanzarote is currently 27 degrees :) 

Hope everyone has fab holidays and all feeling better! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wish I was going to lanzarote... U will hav a ball Hun. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww im not going anywhere lol cant afford to go on holiday lol :( but i hope you guys enjoy xxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Enjoy your holidays girls. I'd love some time off work and some sunshine. I'm actually shivering in my own home just now. Just put the heating on so my teeth should stop chatteting in ten mins :haha:

In other news my boobs have been a bit tender again!


----------



## lj2245

Sunshine!!?? I wish lol. I have wind burns on my face from a day at the pleasure beach. I spent 6 hours there, went on no rides and got soaked from the rain lol. Shaun loved it though. Boys out watching football and I'm in bed trying to recover for tomorrow's activities.

I hope my face isn't so red and sore tomorrow!!


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
I feel like I've not been on here in ages!! I've made my news public now lol. And 3 friends have told me they are also expecting but not telling people yet lol. How you all doing? You're all lucky getting holidays!! I'm with you cherrybump, going nowhere! I could do with some sun too! :-(

I've got a neat wee bump now. Kinda just looks like I've put on the beef tho, unless I'm wearing something tight lol. I'm in between normal and maternity clothes too. It's quite awkward lol. 

Any of you still sick? I am. :-( xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun thts a shame I've not been sick since Friday so I've been feeling good I've also went public I can't wait till I hav a proper bump my tummys defo getting bigger and rounder but I just want to look pg. xx


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. How are we? I'm still feeling sick too bbymc, mostly at night before bed. Had the dogs out for their walk this morning and started heaving :( cos I hadn't eaten since 7pm last night though there was nothing in my stomach. 

I'm beginning to get a bump now too although wondering whether people on holiday will think "is she pregnant or just fat?" Lol! Think I'm gonna need to get some mat trousers soon though, and sleeping on my front is beginning to get uncomfy! 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm in maternity trousers completely. Normal jeans and trousers give me heartburn!!! My bump is pretty big and I'm thinking in 4 or 5 weeks I'm going to have a proper, massive bump. I looked 9 months pregnant from 20 weeks with Shaun so I guess this pregnancy is going to be the same!

Anyone feeling movements yet? I wish I could remember when I first felt them
With Shaun but for the past couple of days I keep thinking ive felt something but when I stop doing what I'm doing to concentrate, there's nothing lol. Prob just food digesting or something haha.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Well safe to say i was sick again today. I nearly made it a full week but my dad says the flu jag takes 2 days to kick in as he gets it every year. If he is right then i blame that dam jag for me being sick twice today im normally sick once and im fine for the rest of the day but im feel so crap all day. Had to sit down in work all day because my belly ache when i stand :( home now and ordering in a pizza probably not my best move but ive order a small one. I'm feeling little better but i hope im ok for tomorrow as im going shopping and hopping to pick up few baby bits :D all in white or cream of course lol so excited and in few weeks once i find out the sex lol


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun I was so sick the day after my flu jag and I've not been sick since. Xxx


----------



## Kaybee

I'm still being sick and am still taking tablets which are helping but am about to run out. Think I might try without them over the weekend and see how I get on. 

Does everyone have their dates for the 20w scan? Mine is 15 Nov, my sisters birthday. I'm thinking of asking them to write down the sex and put it in an envelope and open it on my birthday 29 Nov, or if we can manage to wait open it on xmas day. Not sure I'm going to manage even 5 mins though :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mines is the 27th need to try and change the time tho. I'd never be able to wait to open it lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Mine's is on the 22nd :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Mines is the 21st lol :) xx


----------



## bbymc

Mines the 19th.

I felt absolutely terrible for the whole week after my flu jag. I'm just starting to feel better now. I've had seriously bad insomnia this week. Been so exhausted that it made me sick as anything! Managed to sleep for 12 hours last night though so I'm feeling a bit better today at last.

I really thought I'd be over the sickness by now but I'm not at all. Still being sick occasionally and nauseous at least 5 times during the day. I'm still on tablets too kaybee, only one a day though. Im running out too so gona see if I can go without.

I have to say, so far I'm not enjoying being pregnant. I just feel constantly Ill with something. I'd like to have a few weeks of feeling like myself! :-(


----------



## arlene

Oh no bbymc that's rubbish! I got told at my scan on the 8th that I would get a letter with details of my 20 week scan sent out but I haven't had it yet :( I had an appointment with my MW on the 30th though so will chase it up then. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I got my letter last week for my 20 week scan. They will send it out hun dont worry i was panicking about it to. You should hopefully get it soon but few of my friends got there when they were 16 weeks gone and there scan was 4 weeks later.. 

Can't wait to get there and see what im having lol..

My arm is a little sore now from that jag. Im feeling a bit better havent been sick today i just had to clear my throat of flem again. Hey waking up with that. I woke up at 5.45am for a pee and couldnt go back to sleep so ive been awake since then. Could go for a nap right about now :). Just back from shopping bought 2 baby items :) and few xmas prezzie but no maternity trousers :( were did you guys get yours from? im going to the gyle tomorrow as i know the new look there has maternity things but i really need trousers if i cant get any ill have to make do with yoga pants xxx


----------



## bbymc

New look, mamas and papas and mother are at the fort do them. I think next maybe does too. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I've been struggling to get maternity trousers. I have so far bought 3 pairs of maternity leggings from Asda in Livingston which I am wearing every day. I also bought a pair of under bump jeans from Asda which were too uncomfy (might be better when bump moves up) and a pair of over bump jeans from H&M which are terrible. Way too long and the underbump part comes half way up my tummy...which is painful and gives me heartburn! 

I desperately want maternity dungarees. Definitely not trendy at all but so comfy as there's nothing cutting into your bump or below your bump.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah anything that touches my belly makes it ache :( even my leggins that i wear just now. I check next today in town they had nothing :( but they have some online lol fingers crossed ill get some tomorrow lol


----------



## arlene

Cherrybump New Look at the gyle isn't that great and the one at Craigleith is even worse! I know it's a bit of a trek but it's probably worth going through to the Fort which is this side of Glasgow. New Look do delivery to your local store which is quite handy and you can return it there too. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh thanks hun. :) might just have to order them lol was thinking of getthing them from ebay buy ive not got money in my account lol but i guess i could always put some in x


----------



## lj2245

There's Jack and Jill sales on in Livingston College and Edinburgh Meadowbank Stadium from 10:30 'til 1:30 today. I might head to the Livi one and see if I can get some bargains :)


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo lol im off back into town to pick up leggins i forgot to get yesterday lol


----------



## bbymc

Damn, I'd have gone to the jack and Jill sale at meadowbank. Too late now tho. Oh well. Ryan's dragging me to his sister's boxing gym at 4.30 cos the Scottish cup is visiting lol. He's wanting his pic taken with it. Wouldnt mind so much but I'm feeling so ill today. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Laura, if Steven's through for the Motherwell game you should tell him to come along. It's only a fiver. Plus, we are picking up a couple of Ryan's mates from the game so we could just pick him up too if he wanted. Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

He wasn't at the game, he was working today. 

I didn't make the Jack & Jill sale. I haven't slept too well the past 2 nights. I have had strange period like cramps...much worse than usual and scarily frequent. They last about a minute and I can feel it in the bottom of my back too. This has happened the past 2 nights for about 2 hours each night. I have a really sore back today too. Why do these things always happen at the weekend when the midwife is off? I'm going to give her a phone tomorrow. I would assume it's Braxton Hicks but I don't remember them being this painful with Shaun.


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow do you really get them that early? x


----------



## lj2245

Apparently you get them for the entire pregnancy, but don't notice them until your uterus is big enough at roughly 14-15 weeks. 

I don't think this is Braxton Hicks though, I'm thinking it might be an infection causing mild contractions. Can't wait to phone the midwife tomorrow. My only reassurance is hearing the heartbeat loud and clear on the doppler.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i see. i wish i knew someone that had doppler lol But i think i might just order one when i get paid *fingers crossed*


----------



## lj2245

I got mine on Ebay. It's a 2nd hand Angelsounds one and only cost me £11. Works perfectly too and even came with a massive bottle of ultrasound gel :)

I have been up most of the night again. Definitely phoning the midwife at 9, something is definitely wrong!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh i might try on there.

Let us know how you get on when you call her. I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## lj2245

Got the answer machine again. I phoned my Doctor though who referred me to Wishaw and I've to go in ASAP for tests. Hopefully it's something simple and I'll be fixed by the end of the day :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww. Fingers are crossed everything is ok xxx


----------



## lj2245

They think I have a kidney infection. Waiting in the doc coming but I have white blood cells and protein in my urine so the nurse said they will prob just give me anti biotics just now and change them if the urine or bloods show different.


----------



## Cherrybump

Glad they gave you some advice hun. Hope they help with the problem to. It's always a worry when something new happens and you wonder if thats meant to happen. 

I'm so far feeling ok. i just hope im not sick at work :( drink loads of water which today seems to have help with eating slower to xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura glad to hear you've been seen and hopefully the meds work quickly for you. Such a worrying time being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

Still at wishaw. Waiting on results of the blood tests. I'm starving, sore and tired now. Wish they would hurry up!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hoping ur antibiotics clear it up Hun..xx

He all u ladies are doing good?xx

I've got the mw on thurs and I'm quite nervous about it. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun how you getting on now?

Im just home from work so tired. Dont understand why low ground floor has to be soo hot gave me a bad head ache. Now im home i just wanna sleep. xxx


----------



## lj2245

Got home at 4 with my antibiotics. Definite kidney infection. If the antibiotics don't clear it I've to be admitted to get an antibiotic drip. Fingers crossed the pills do their job! Was starving when I got home so we went to Pizza Hut and the cinema. So tired now though, hopefully ill get a decent kip tonight!! 

How you all doing today?


----------



## Cherrybump

Fingers crossed for you hun. ill be going to bed soon so shattered xxx


----------



## bbymc

Glad its noting too serious Laura. Fingers crossed the anti iotics work soon!

Why you nervous about the midwife Cheryl? It should be ok no?

I'm to feeling too bad today. Totally shattered though!! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope the pills work Hun...x

Aw I just get nervous when I've got appointments, think its cos of the mcs. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

How are we all today?

I'm awful and can not wait for home time. Was awake most of the night coughing and was sick. :cry: Got some linctus from the chemist to help with the cough but don't think its actually doing much. I've got the opticians after work to see about changing my contact lenses as they are really irratating me just now so I won't even be able to go straight home. Am so tired :sleep:


----------



## arlene

Hola from Lanzarote ladies! LJ hope you're feeling better! Hope everyone else is doing well too. So glad we got away now, it's 27 degrees and I don't think I could have handled the heat later on in pregnancy! I didn't know you could get braxton hicks so early ei


----------



## lj2245

You feeling any better KB? I had a cold a few weeks ago and it's not nice! I was drinking about 2l of fresh orange a day to get rid of it. The cough part of it lasted 2 weeks and even now I'm still wheezing. 

Lucky you Arlene! I wish I was in Lanzarote. Make sure you relax and make the most of it! God only knows when we will get a holiday again! Stephen is adamant he doesn't want to travel abroad with an infant. Hopefully I can change his mind and we can get away somewhere at Easter 2014 when baby is 1!


----------



## Kaybee

Aww enjoy your holiday arlene. I would rather go abroad witn an infant than once they are mobile....too much stress when they can walk if they are as crafty as kaiden. Fearless and likes to climb anything! :wacko:

I am aiming for a very early night. Am currently inhaling some menthal crystals. Lj are you feeling any better? I know i am not drinking anywhere near enough as fluid makes me feel more sick :cry:


----------



## lj2245

I'm feeling much better. The contractions are nowhere near as bad and as Stephen has had the last 2 days off I've been able to have a lie in :) 

When Shaun was wee we had this plug in thing that had a cartridge with some kind of Vicks in it, it was awesome for clearing congestion. Could smell it all over the house haha. I can't remember the name but its designed for babies so should be ok in pregnancy. I've got pregnancy congestion just now and have had a couple of nose bleeds so have been thinking about a trip to boots for one myself hehe.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope u ladies start to feel better, I've had 3 days off and it's been great back to work today tho :( pregnancy just seems to make me so lazy lol. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

ive phoned in sick today. been up since 4am and sick every half hour. feeling better now but not enough to go i to work. xx

glad your feeling better hun xx


----------



## lj2245

How are you all doing? I have been rushed off my feet today! Just had dinner and going to chill out for the rest of the night :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey im ok. just not in the mood to cook lol so ha munch on crisps lol and some cheesecake :) 

Glad not to bad been sick in the last 2 days. how are you feeling? any better now you've taking those tablets? xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah much better. Been able to get a half decent sleep, although the baby was wriggling about all last night and that kept me awake a bit :) 

I made a roast for dinner :) Practice for Xmas lol, we had roast turkey, potatoes, sprouts, turnip, roast carrots, homemade gravy and cranberry sauce. It was awesome.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sounds so yummy with the veg lol im not a veg person lol. 

I wish i could feel baby move but i think i wont for a while yet. Wishing the days away for my scan to get here lol

Glad your feeling much better hun and those pills helped :) xxx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How is everyone today? Got my date for my 20 week scan, it's booked for the 3rd of December. Also got my 16 week mw appointment today. 

I got a call yesterday from someone at the REI asking if I wanted to take part in research on pregnant women with a bmi over 30. They wanted me to do the normal glucose test, take some tablets then have the test done again in the middle and end of my pregnancy. I said no as I don't want to take anything during my pregnancy if I don't have to! Anyone else have this? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hello :) It's been very quiet here lately :) 

I haven't had that, no, but I would have said no aswell. 

I haven't felt baby move for almost 24 hours now, got myself a bit worried so was so glad I have the doppler. Heartbeat is fine but if I hadn't been able to hear that I would have been back at the hospital making another nuisance of myself! 

I don't have my 16 week appointment until the 12th, when I will be 19 weeks. Lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I wud of said no too, had my 16 wk appointment on thurs went well, my 20 wk scan is 4 wks today :) 

I wish I knew wot it feels like I'm not sure if I feel it yet...x


----------



## arlene

Hey ladies. I just thought it was a bit weird hey'd want you to take medication during your pregnancy if you didn't have to? 

Anyways, I'm just back from the midwife and heard my babys heartbeat for the first time! She got the right spot for it right away and said everything sounded fine. Got my bounty pack as well and made an appointment for my flu jab next friday xx


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene I would of said no as well.

:brat: I don't get a 16 week check!! Just over 2 weeks until my 20 week scan though. Getting very excited :wohoo:

I'm still sick & full of the 'cold' - you wouldn't believe how much I am having to blow my nose :cry: I've got the dentist tonight for a check up and really not looking forward to it but I cancelled the last one so have to.


----------



## CherylC3

Arlene yeh for the heartbeat, my mw never used a Doppler on my 16 wk appointment she just felt my tummy. Xx

Kaybee sorry ur still sick and got the cold good luck with the dentist I hate going. Xxx


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls,
How you all doing? I've got my mw appt on Monday. I really hope I'll get to hear the heartbeat. I've still felt no kicks so it would be reassuring to hear the heartbeat. You all over your sickness now? I'm not, been feeling faint too and getting bad hip pain! Really not feeling like pregnancy is treating me too well lol!

We're off to another wedding this weekend. Been really looking forward to it so hoping I'm ok for it. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey girls, i think my midwife asked me to do something like that but i thought it was to do with diabetes lol as it runs in our family but ive not heard from no one. So i wont bother my butt now lol. Cant be bothered traveling all the way to hospital for the random-ness of it lol.

Im still getting morning sickness. every so many days i ok then im sick :( today i was sick twice and felt off all day to :( sucks .

Ive also been gettin head aches and super tired. think my eyes are dry to but i wear contacts so i guess ill have to wear them little less :(

Cant wait until my scan ive got 3 weeks excat tomorrow cant wait to find out the sex.xx


----------



## Kaybee

Eek 19 weeks today and am starting to feel more flutters :cloud9: am still sick although it is just back to first thing in the morning so much better. Got the flu jab yesterday so my arm is a bit tender today. Dh says his was sore for a couple of days after getting it so was expecting it :haha:

How are you all getting on? Mil is taking us out for dinner tonight so no cooking or dishes :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

We are having chinese, paid for by my Dad so awesome here too :) I haven't heard anything about my flu jab yet. I had swine flu 2 years ago, so I still need to get it? 

I got myself a tub of Ben & Jerrys Phish Food so I can go up to bed and watch rubbish films :) Football Manager 2013 is out today so Stephen will be engrossed in that, so I will get peace and quiet. Cannot wait! 

My wee yin hasn't been as active the past week, I only feel him/her a couple of times a day now. I don't know if it's because my uterus has grown and it has more room but the heartbeat is just fine so I'm not going to worry about it. I'm done worrying!! I'm just going to try and chill out and enjoy it now. I always said I would be fine after 16 weeks and I'm determined that I will be lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we had Chinese too it was yummy, I'm trying not to worry either but I still haven't felt anything but my bump is growing. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im not having any fast food tonight. Still not defo any defiant movement yet but thats ok. My bumo hasnt growen to much yet either lol. Stil the same as i was last week.xxx


----------



## Kaybee

LJ I think you will still need the flu jab - just give your doctors surgery a phone. 

I'd say its just in the last week I've felt more movements. I remember when I was pregnant with Kaiden that it was around the same time I felt him but because he was my first I wasn't sure. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? I'm hoping for a lazy one after a busy one last weekend.


----------



## lj2245

Spending the day in bed :) Mainly because I am still scraping wallpaper off my living room walls and it's depressing in there lol.


----------



## Kaybee

I HATE scraping wallpaper - I feel for you. If I had the chance to stay in bed I would its freezing here.


----------



## lj2245

It has taken me over a week to do 1 and a half walls. It's horrendous. Good news is I pulled at a bit of the hall wallpaper and it looks like it's going to come off easily :) 

Freezing here too. Brr!


----------



## Kaybee

Oh boy, you've got the hall to do too :wacko: I quite like painting & DIY stuff, not gloss paint, but I don't like the clean up. Its nice when its all finished though and you put the room back together again. We've been in rented places for a while now so haven't been able to do any. The place we are in now is all white...I keep thinking it would be nice to do a couple of rooms with just one wall with colour...will maybe ask the landlord and see what they say.


----------



## lj2245

The living room, hall and nursery :( It will take forever lol. The nursery currently has woodchip so I'm not looking forward to that. All the woodwork in the house is a strange browny yellow colour so we will need to sand it all down and paint it all white. It's a tough job but it will be worth it :)


----------



## bbymc

Hey.
I got the flu jag a few weeks ago. Still think you need to get it Laura. That must have been horrendous having swine flu!

Is anyone else getting the whooping cough vaccine? I'm gona get it as its rife just now and I never had it when I was wee.

We were at the midwife today. Everything is progressing well and baby's heartbeat is strong and healthy. So relieved! We bought the Moses basket, nursery decor and cot bedding yesterday. Can't wait to move into the house and sort the nursery now! Anyone else got their midwife appt soon?

I'm still sick. Gona go back to the docs and get back on the tablets as its getting back to what I was like before. Total nightmare! 

Anyone else thinking about how you're gona do up the nursery? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I have no idea what to do with the nursery. We might strip it down and get it plastered then wait until baby is born before we decide for definite, as baby will be in our room for the first 6 months. Well, that's the idea. Shaun was 9lb 11oz when he was born and only fit in his crib until he was 3 months old so we had no choice but to move him to his cot!! He was sooo long. He's still quite tall for his age lol. 

I phoned the doc today and got an appointment for my flu jab. It's 2 weeks today. When I had swine flu it was Xmas time 2010, and I had bought Stephen a boxing day VIP ticket for the Man U vs Sunderland game at Old Trafford. It was an all day thing, with unlimited drinks, a 4 course meal, VIP seats for the match and a meet and greet with the players. Stephen loves Man U and also loves Craig Gordon, who played for Sunderland at the time, so it was an ideal match. It cost me a fortune and because it started at 10am on boxing day, we had to drive down on Xmas day. I was ill but thought I had a cold. Stephen's best pal and brother came with us. On Boxing day I felt even worse and the 3 boys got steaming drunk while I sipped fresh orange. I couldn't eat my meal and felt worse as the day went on. When it was over, I went to bed in the hotel and the boys went out in Manchester. They found a 24 hour pub and were still drinking at 9am. Needless to say, I had to drive us home and I have never felt so ill in my life. When we got home I went to bed and didn't get out of it again for 2 weeks lol. It took months to recover and it was because of the swine flu that I suffered for over a year with my arthritis. I only went back into remission with that in April this year. I dread getting the flu again because I know it can totally set me back and cause my immune system to start attacking my body again. So yeah....I definitely need the flu jab lol!!


----------



## bbymc

God Laura that sounds horrendous. I hd normal flu about 5 years ago. I was so ill I was hospitalised and genuinely thought I was gona die. After that I've paid for the jag every year. Now I work for social services though, I get it free. I'd be paranoid if I didn't get it. 

Shaun was a big boy then. Bet you're hoping for a smaller baby this time round? Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Yes, if only so I don't need to spend so much on clothes! Shaun was lovely though, all chubby cheeky and blonde hair. I loved his wee thighs to bits lol.


----------



## bbymc

Haha yeah, there is something super cute about chubby babies. Awww, I can't wait til all ours are born so we can all see what they look like! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Well my wee Shaun is unwell. Got sent home from school yesterday and has been up all night with a temperature and a sore throat. Poor wee soul is tucked up in my bed now sipping water and watching Spongebob. He won't eat so I'm going to make some pancakes to try and tempt him! He's already passed up the porridge and omelette I made him (trying to think of soft food!!) and he loves them so time to bring out the big guns! He loves pancakes with honey.


----------



## arlene

Hope he's feeling better soon Laura. I feel like I could eat all day today, just constantly feel peckish and want to pick at things! Just had some soup and a yoghurt so hopefully that will fill me up for a while! 

I'm booked in to get my flu jab on friday. Hoping it'll help as I feel all blocked up and my nose bleeds everytime I blow it! 

Anyone else been having crazy dreams? I've always had odd dreams and occasionally wake up crying, last night I dreamt my 17yr old neice had cancer and we were going to her funeral except she hadn't died yet so it was more like a goodbye service and ahe was totally at peace with it all. Then I went outside and saw her coffin but couldn't understand how she'd died so quickly! And the night before last, John had to wake me cos I was in hysterics dreaming I'd gone to my nana's house for the first time since she passed away in July (I still haven't actually been yet) and had a massive breakdown! It's actually left me quite upset and missing her the last few days :( Anyone else's subconscious doing crazy things? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I've been having strange dreams, yeah. I'm getting very uncomfortable now though so wake up about 20 times a night so haven't had a proper dream in a while, just loads of strange wee ones lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Im defo getting whooping cough hun. Had the flu jag dont think ive ever at the flu though lol x


----------



## lj2245

You would definitely know if you'd had it :)


----------



## Cherrybump

lol dont think i have. I usually just get the cold lol


----------



## lj2245

How are you all doing today? I'm finding it difficult to sleep just now. I cannot get comfy unless it's on my right and as my bump is still squint (it's all on the left) I'm worried about sleeping on my right side incase that's what's causing it!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Im not to bad. No morning sickness all week i think last time i had any was last week lol. I have have a problem trying to do a number 2 when going to loo(sorry tmi) and the pharmacey person gave me something for it :) hope it works.

I think my baby has moved up as well it harden at my belly button bit now and were i could fell the lump before i cant now:S lol i wont my scan to hurry hun so i can see my baby again. I think i've felt baby move yesterday as i was just random sitting watching true blood and i felt 2 random pops then a flutter. I normally get some poking pain but not had any the past few days :S. 

I just wanna make sure baby is ok firstly when i get my scan then find out sex hopefully.

How are you keeping? x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls

Still sick in the mornings here but much more manageable. Its a week today until my scan :happydance::happydance:

I could hardly believe my eyes last night when I saw my bump move. TWICE!! it was very exciting and I'm still on a high from it today :cloud9:


----------



## lj2245

Aww that was my favourite part of being pregnant! I can't wait 'til mine starts to move :)


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's awesome kaybee! I can't wait for that stage! I've still not felt anything yet. It's exciting its coming up to scan time again. I'm looking forward to seein them all! 

Laura, have you tried sleeping with a pillow? Might make you more comfy on the side you don't normally sleep on xx


----------



## lj2245

I sleep in a fort of pillows, we have 8 on our bed and I have taken 6 of them and stuff 5 around me....no difference. It's the stupid arthritis plus I had SPD with Shaun and it's back again with this one. No surprise considering my ligaments and cartilage are rubbish anyway lol. I slept sitting up last night. Still woke up every half hour with sore hips and this morning my bump was solid and crampy but at least I don't feel like someone has a hot poker on my hip bones! 

My house is a tip because all I've done recently is scrape wallpaper so I need to clean...and I need to go to Tesco. Busy wee day for me!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Ive started getting those little pops and flutter these past 2 days. Im pretty sure lol its always when im sitting upright to and both times when watching true blood.

Glad its friday and i can just sleep in tomorrow. Im finding going to bed later i sleep longer its strange. But last night i felt my nose running and wake up it was bleeding a little :S lol. 

xx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How are we all? Can't wait to start feeling movements! Think I'm still a bit early though. Got my flu jab today. My arm is a bit achey but in the last few hours I've been getting a headache, achey neck and feel like I could sleep for hours! Was supposed to go pick up my eldest stepson bt his gran is going to bring him here cos I don't feel like I'm up to much driving!! Anyone else had it yet? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun i had it few weeks ago. felt bit crap 2 days after it but nothing much i did end up with a sore arm to lol x

Im not to bad today just bit of a head ache x


----------



## lj2245

I've got mine a week on Monday. I'm actually dreading it. 

I am sooooo tired. Could go to my bed now and sleep 'til Monday!


----------



## Cherrybump

It's weird i'm still tired after getting out of bed 2 hours ago lol i could honestly go back to sleep lol Not feeling so good today sickness as come back a little :( xxx


----------



## Kaybee

I've not been sick today :happydance:

Oh, I did a 19 week bump pic last week and then forgot to share. Here it is
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-07 07.46.58.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lj2245

Aww yay for not being sick :) Your bump pic is awesome too :) I haven't taken any because I'm still too flabby to have a definite bump. I don't seem to be as big this time as I was with Shaun. I remember having a huge bump from 16 weeks with him. 

I felt the baby move under my hand last night :) I woke up in the middle of the night and felt pressure under my belly button so I put my hand on and could feel it's wee body, then it slid away slowly. It was brilliant. I lay there for about an hour trying to get it back haha.


----------



## Kaybee

Aw its a fab feeling :cloud9: I just constantly have my hand on my bump waiting :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Stephen's all huffy with jealousy, he can't wait to feel his 'wee princess'. I hope it's not a boy being called that haha!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: great bump pic. Xx

Aw I can't wait to feel it I felt flutters like wee bubbles earlier was so good. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive started to feeling pops and flutters in the last few days :) bring a smile to my face. 

Scan next week and can not wait.

Ive get to get a define bump to mines wobbles so much i just want one of the nice round define bumps lol so people can see i look pregnant to and now just fat.


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls, 
Glad some of you are getting movement. I've still felt nothing yet. Heard the heartbeat last week though which was great. Scan on Monday too. Can't wait. Been off work all week this week with bad sickness and a cold. Think I'll just take it easy and go back on Monday.

It's the jack and Jill sale at meadowbank on Saturday, is anyone going?

We've been looking at which buggy and that to buy. There's way too much choice! No idea how to decide! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww thats a shame you are so ill again. I can sympathise as i went through a rough spell again recently. I'm still sick in the morning but am mostly ok the rest of the day. Today is the second day in the last week ive not been sick :happydance:

I get my scan tomorrow...so excited to see baby again and find out if blue or pink bump.

I remember when i was pg with kaiden going in to mothercare with dh to look at prams and car seats and we felt so out of place and like everyone could totally tell we didnt have a clue :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw exciting Hun can't wait to see wot ur having. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww im getting few pop and flutters now :).

Ive already got my buggie which is handy. Ive not been full on sick in 2 weeks now (touch wood) i was sick once last saturday and that was it apart from catching the cold and loosing my voice lol im ok now just the sniffles xx


----------



## bbymc

Ooh kaybee, I'll be eagerly awaiting your news! Pink or blue? Ooh it's exciting! 

Yeah we felt totally out of place in mothercare. Think I'm gona wait til jan or feb to actually buy anything though. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey Emma, have you changed your mind about finding out the sex? We have :haha: Can't wait to find out now!!

Still waiting on Kev getting back to Stephen about Saturday, as soon as I know I'll let you know! 

I can't wait to get shopping for stuff :) I'm feeling amazing just now. My skin is perfect, my hair is thick and shiny, I'm a little sore but less than I was before I was pregnant. Baby kicked my hand this morning for the first time. I even got a decent sleep last night. I could totally live at this stage forever!!


----------



## bbymc

Haha. Glad you're feeling so good! Ooh, that's awesome you've changed your mind! Can't wait to find out if its a wee 'rudi' lol. We're still not gona find out. I really want to, but I'd rather have the surprise at the birth so we're gona wait. When is your scan again?

Ok we'll just let me know as soon as you know. Xx


----------



## lj2245

A week today :D So excited. The days have been flying in so it will be here before I know it. 

Aww man, everyone thinks I'm joking about the Rudi thing but I'm not!! Lol. He's determined the baby will be called Rudi (I said Rudy was better so he's happy with that) if it's a boy. I have to say though, the name is growing on me. I'm glad his hero isn't someone with a totally terrible name. He tried to call our cat Obua (she was black) but I vetoed that. Our cat that just went missing is called Elliott after Stephen Elliott. Our lives revolve around that team lol!!


----------



## bbymc

I totally believe you're not joking lol. I thought I was a bit out there at first but it's really grown on me. I like it! I'm looking forward to finding out what you're having now! Glad times going fast for you. It's mega dragging For me! I just want it to be Monday so I can see bubs is ok!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

The way I see it, it's almost the weekend and they fly by, so it will be Monday before you know it.

I think we are both having girls :) Their Daddies can be gutted when they show more interest in shopping than the Jambos! 

Waiting on Karen coming on to share her good news. I've already asked her but won't spill the beans. Hoping for a wee upload of her scan photo too :)


----------



## Kaybee

We are team blue :happydance::happydance: scan was amazing and he is doing great. Just trying to get dh to like the name isaac but he's not having it :growlmad: will put up a pic of the scan in a while if i can get on the laptop. 
Poor wee kaiden isnt feeling too good today. He is snuggled up next to me under a cosy blanket watching polar express. Hate when hes not well, thankfully its not very often.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, if I was having a girl, Ryan would still do everything to get them into hearts. I on the overhand would promote all things girls lol. The thought of having a child as obsessed with hearts as Ryan kills me! Lol. I would love to see Ryan with a daughter. He's such a softy at heart so she'd have him wrapped around her little finger in no time! You thought much about girls names?

Yeah I'm waitin on Karen's update too. It's exciting! And I'm impatient lol. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Woo! Team blue. So exciting. Now you can go out at buy all things blue lol. You told Kaiden he's getting a brother yet? He'll be super excited I bet! Can't wait to see your pics 

Love the name Isaac btw! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah we told kaiden but he isnt that fussed just now. Will tell him again when he is feeling better. I think the names kaiden and isaac go lovely together but dh says its too biblical. I tried appealing to his geeky side saying it was a science name but he isnt convinced. Going to try saying it over and over when he is asleep....i just need to try stay awake past 930 :haha:

I dont know how you can wait until the birth..i *need* to know :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Here's pic :cloud9::cloud9: Can't wait to get 3d done now.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-15 17.09.26.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbymc

Aww, I hope Kaiden feels better soon. Poor wee soul!

Yeah, I kept pestering Ryan with my fave names, all of which he didn't like. Now 2 of them are his faves lol. So don't give up. Issac is biblical, but its lovely. Lol. Just set an alarm to wake you in the middle of the night lol.

I'm not sure how I'm gona wait til the birth either. I'm desperate to know! I just really want a surprise at the birth  xx


----------



## bbymc

Awww that excellent. It's sooo much bigger now! You can really see his wee facial features and the ears on the side of his head! I can't wait for mine now! When's the 3d one? I'd love to see that! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Am thinking of getting it done around 23 weeks so another couple of weeks. Need to try get someone to watch Kaiden so my mum can come too as she has said she would treat me to it and she would normally watch him. SIL is usually off on a wednesday so will see if she can manage.


----------



## bbymc

Oh, 23 weeks is soon! We thought of getting one too. How much is it? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Think the one in Perth has a special offer on in November & December that the 2d/3d package is £99 usually £140. They are on my friends list on FB. My sister got one done with her DS2 and I went too - it was AMAZING! There are actually a couple of the pics on my FB too :flower:


----------



## lj2245

Yay!! We have one boy so far...I can't wait to find out what the rest of us are having. He's gorgeous :) You can really see his wee features, his wee lips and eyes. It's amazing how much they grow in 8 weeks. 

I haven't thought of names yet really. I have a feeling Stephen and I will find it hard to agree on a name! I have a book of baby names though so when we find out what it is, providing it's a girl, we will go through it separately and write down the names we like and try to come to an agreement!! 

We have found 2 scan places with special offers. Babybond has places all over and have a deal where you get free 3d scan with the 2d gender scan which is £79. Babyscanning in Glasgow has a special deal for now where you get the 3d/4d package for £89. Think we will go with the £89 one as you get a dvd with it :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just checking in. See there is some jambo's kicking about lol i'm a jambo to but im not that huge on football anymore. Where about are you ladies from. If iin edinburgh where about lol Im in wester hailes. but i wanna move closer to gorgie/darly.

My scan is 5 days away :) he ha lol


----------



## bbymc

I'm from Edinburgh. Moving to the inch next weekend.


----------



## Cherrybump

where's the inch lol


----------



## bbymc

Just next to the royal infirmary and near Cameron toll x


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww your closer to the hospital lol


----------



## CherylC3

Kaybee amazing scan pic Hun, congrats on team :blue:

Bby I don't kno how u can wait I'm desperate to find out..x

Laura I might look into tht 3d scanning place in Glasgow I really want a 3d scan but hubby thinks its a waste of money.Xx

Cherrybump I can't wait to see wot ur having Hun. Xx


----------



## arlene

Kaybee congrats on being team blue!! Can't wait to see what everyone is having, so exciting that we're all almost half way now!! Our 20 week scan is the 3rd of December so another few weeks yet. xx


----------



## Kaybee

I'm looking forward to finding out what you ladies are having and seeing your scan pics. Its all so exciting. :happydance:

I've taken a duvet day off work today. Kaiden had a bit of a temp yesterday/last night so I didn't sleep well checking on him and then must of switched my alarm off instead of snoozing and slept in :dohh: Sure needed it though.


----------



## bbymc

So I'm the only one sticking to team yellow? Lol. Oh well I'll be all excited to find out what you're all having!

Karen, good decision on the day off. I've been off all week feeling crappy. Felt guilty but so glad I've had it off now. I really needed it. I'm feeling pretty refreshed now! I hope wee Kaiden is feeling a bit better today. Nice wee duvet day for the two of you  xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Cheryl. Is coming in fast now :). 

I love taking days of but i need every penny i can right now so ive had to work right through not being well. But if im really bad ill take the day off lol xxx


----------



## lj2245

When are all our scan dates? 

So far I have 

Karen - Done but 3D in 2/3 weeks. 
Emma - 19th Nov
Me - 22nd Nov
Arlene - 3rd Dec


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> I'm looking forward to finding out what you ladies are having and seeing your scan pics. Its all so exciting. :happydance:
> 
> I've taken a duvet day off work today. Kaiden had a bit of a temp yesterday/last night so I didn't sleep well checking on him and then must of switched my alarm off instead of snoozing and slept in :dohh: Sure needed it though.

How's Kaiden? Shaun was off a couple of days last week with the same thing :( Calpol Melts are awesome for it.


----------



## Kaybee

He seems OK in himself but still a bit warm to touch. I'll look out for those calpol melts. I hate him being ill but always have this extra dread if its at the end of the week in case he gets worse and no docs open.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mines is the 27th nov Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

They are called Fastmelts I think. Took Shaun's temp right down. 

Karen - Done but 3D in 2/3 weeks. 
Emma - 19th Nov
Me - 22nd Nov
Cheryl - 27th Nov
Arlene - 3rd Dec

:)


----------



## Cherrybump

lj2245 said:


> They are called Fastmelts I think. Took Shaun's temp right down.
> 
> Karen - Done but 3D in 2/3 weeks.
> Emma - 19th Nov
> Me - 22nd Nov
> Cheryl - 27th Nov
> Arlene - 3rd Dec
> 
> :)

Mines is the 21st nov hun. This wednesday :)xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Emma how'd you get on today? 

Laura how'd you get on this morning?

Kaiden was sick this morning so didnt make nursery. He's had choked nose and bad cough all weekend too:cry: AFM I was up during the night with really bad sickness. Everytime i moved i had to go running back to the bathroom. And my nose kept bleeding. Sick again this morning too. Feeling really quite sorry for myself :cry::cry: fx i at lease have a good sleep tonight.


----------



## lj2245

Aye it went ok. I told them about the baby and they were genuinely ok with it I think. They were really nice and I spent over an hour just chatting to them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as it would be perfect for me. It's a 5 min drive from my house and they are happy to be totally flexible so I can make up my hours in a week on any days and times I want. I don't think I've ever wanted a job so much lol. I just hope everyone else being interviewed is rubbish and they give me the job! Lol!

Sorry to hear you are ill. It seems to be doing the rounds. I was supposed to get my flu jab this morning but cancelled the appointment so I could make the interview. Oops! I'll reschedule tomorrow and will hopefully get it soon. I hate nosebleeds, I used to get them a lot when I was younger and still get them now depending on the weather. I can usually tell when thunder is coming lol!! 

I'm not sleeping well at night just now either. I think it would improve if I were out the house all day because at the moment I'm napping for 2-3 hours a day to catch up on my missed night sleep but I'm thinking it's maybe a vicious cycle!


----------



## bbymc

Glad the interview went well Laura. Sounds very promising! You'll need to keep us posted once you hear back! 

Aw Karen, is wee Kaiden any better? My wee nephew,has been off nursery this week too. I think it's just the time of year for snotty noses and horrible viruses :-(

Well, my scan was awesome today. Everything is growing well and looks good. Baby was wriggling around loads but then won't move when she needed it to lol. She had me jumping around and all sorts. Lol. My placenta is to the front so that's probably why I haven't felt anything yet. I'm sure I'll feel it soon though. It's just amazing how much bigger it is! I can't wait for it to be here now lol. We are still in team yellow. Waiting for a wee surprise at the birth.

I'm gona post a pic but I can never seem to do it. May need to get Laura to post it again for me lol xx


----------



## bbymc

I hope this works... Our beautiful wriggly baby 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbymc

And again... 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lj2245

Awk she's gorgeous :) A dainty wee thing, she'll be a beautiful wee baby!


----------



## bbymc

She? Lol. Imagine if my hunch is wrong! Lol. Poor wee man!


----------



## arlene

Bbymc your scan looks awesome! Only two weeka to go for me! OH and I were talking names the other night, our boys name is set but we're struggling to agree on a girls name! 

Hope everyone is keeping well. I've got major heartburn and OH is loaded with the cold :( xx


----------



## bbymc

Thanks Arlene. It was just amazing. Bet you can't wait for yours! You finding out the sex? We haven't settled on any names, but I've got lots of boys names and only a few girls na,es lol.

I've had horrendous heartburn for 3 days. It's so painful!! :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Bbymc ur scan pics are amazing Hun, I've got a wk to wait for mines. Xx


----------



## arlene

Yeah we're going to find out, can't wait! Can't believe we're all halfway already as well!! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno it's so exciting Hun I can wait to find out wot we're all having. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Remember when we were 6 weeks and 20 weeks felt like forever away? Lol. The babies will be here before we know it! 

We have a boys name but no girls names. I have a feeling it's a girl, hopefully we will find out on Thursday!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma lovely scan pics :cloud9:

Laura good luck staying awake today. I know when I'm at home I struggle to keep my eyes open after lunch. Your interview sounds really positive. Will keep my fx for good news for you.

Kaiden much better today and I had a decent sleep last night so also feeling better :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I looked back to the start of this thread it's so funny to see the things we were worried about back then... I think ur having a girl too Laura...xx

Glad Kaidens feeling better Hun, and yeh for a decent sleep xx


----------



## lj2245

Have you any feeling about what you're having yet Cheryl? I knew Shaun was a boy. We stayed team yellow with him but I just knew. In a way it would be easier if it were a boy because we have a name and Shaun wants a brother lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm thinking I'm having a girl, just 1 wk to wait 7 sleeps. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think you're having a girl too :) Me, you and Emma girls and everyone else boys is my feeling. Prob be completely wrong hahah :)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno me too I'm terrible with predicting lol well the Chinese gender chart says girl for me and its never been wrong yet. Xx


----------



## bbymc

so I've been getting hassle at work as some of you know. Boss is tellin me folk are pissed off that I'm off and they need to cover my work. But obviously i can't help it. Anyway, so i came in today even though i felt terrible cos i don't want any more hassle. But since I've been here I've been quite violently sick 3 times, I'm feeling very lightheaded and I'm really struggling to do any work. I would have normally went home but my boss has made me feel like i can't. Not unless i want people to be more pissed off. So i don't know what to do. If i stay I'll struggle and feel horrendous but if i go home people will have to cover my work at very short notice and undoubtedly be pissed off. Same goes if i was to be off tomorrow. I just duno what to do. :( any suggestions? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun I wud go home if ur feeling ill or struggle on and stay off the rest of the wk, ur baby is wot is important Hun at work u are only a number, when I worked in a salon yrs ago I was there for 5 yrs with no sick days and my boss and everyone was talking about me when I broke my foot and had to be off 2 wks. Xxx


----------



## bbymc

the thing is, i know if i stay off tomorrow or Friday then I'll be worried sick about going backl on Monday cos i know folk will be pissed off :(


----------



## lj2245

They might be pissed off Emma but that says a lot more about them than it does you. If they want to be insensitive, unsupportive idiots, let them. The health of you and your baby has to come first. You can go on maternity leave from the end of Jan and you don't have to see them again until you go back. 

Throw up all over the carpet several times, that should convince them. Lol. I'm joking obviously, you shouldn't have to convince anyone.


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> Lol I kno me too I'm terrible with predicting lol well the Chinese gender chart says girl for me and its never been wrong yet. Xx

Says boy for me. We will find out tomorrow lol.


----------



## CherylC3

A Hun try not to worry about other ppl think, just struggle on today and see how u feel tomoro. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

lj2245 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I kno me too I'm terrible with predicting lol well the Chinese gender chart says girl for me and its never been wrong yet. Xx
> 
> Says boy for me. We will find out tomorrow lol.Click to expand...

Aw I can't wait till tomoro :happydance: wot time? I got my Doppler today it was amazing heard it wriggling around too :flower:

I ordered my 1st baby stuff last night from amazons Black Friday sale we got a angel are baby monitor, a bouncer chair and a play gym all had great discounts I was laughing at a changing mat on there it says KEEP CALM AND CHANGE MY BUM lol thot tht was funny. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. just dropping in quickly, I'm heading of to my scan in a sec so wish me luck that the little beanie shows all the goods lol xxx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun good luck can't wait to hear which team ur in. Cx


----------



## bbymc

thanks guys. Think I'll struggle on today and see how i am tomorrow. It doesnt help that i can't get a docs appt until late next week. Total joke!

Good luck with the scan. I'll pop in later and see the pics. Can't wait to see what you're havin :) Xx


----------



## lj2245

CherylC3 said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I kno me too I'm terrible with predicting lol well the Chinese gender chart says girl for me and its never been wrong yet. Xx
> 
> Says boy for me. We will find out tomorrow lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I can't wait till tomoro :happydance: wot time? I got my Doppler today it was amazing heard it wriggling around too :flower:
> 
> I ordered my 1st baby stuff last night from amazons Black Friday sale we got a angel are baby monitor, a bouncer chair and a play gym all had great discounts I was laughing at a changing mat on there it says KEEP CALM AND CHANGE MY BUM lol thot tht was funny. XxClick to expand...

9:40am :D Last time I used my doppler all I could heaw was 'pow, thump, whack, pow'. It was like it karate kicking it's way around.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol it's noisy when u hear them move on the Doppler. X


----------



## arlene

Hope your scan went well Cherrybump! 

I got my second bounty pack today, love me some freebies! Got a half price voucher for the Angelcare Nappy Disposal System from Argos so would get it for £7.50. John seems to think it's a glorified bin and I kinda see his point. Have any of you got one or are planning to get one? Is it a god send or a total waste of money? Xx


----------



## bbymc

my cousin had one. It was pretty cool but the refil bags are expensive compared to normal bin bags. They keep the smell in lol. But then so does a normal bin with a lid lol. You don't need to use nappy bags with a proper nappy bin though so thats good. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I had the Sangenic one with Shaun and absolutely loved it. It smells so much better than using a normal bin and is handy if you aren't able to put the nappy straight outside. This time we don't need one as it would just be laziness (we are able to put them straight outside) but I would looooooooove one! When Shaun was a baby we lived in a flat so it was definitely a must!


----------



## lj2245

Oh, I dunno if it's the same system but the Sangenic one, when you push the nappy in, twists the bag and seals it so there is a seal in between each nappy. That's what keeps the smells in!


----------



## arlene

Well that's the thing, we live in a flat at the moment so can't always run out to the bin but we juat completed the papers to put our flat on the market today and we've seen a house nearer my parents that we love. I suppose I could keep the voucher and see where we are nearer the time. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

it wasnt to bad the scan. i did come away with sore back and front end though lol. they said baby looks like a girl but they cant be sure incase baby is hiding the goods and there was 3 white dots.. so for now we're team pink. i think she could have looked a bit more as they werent gojng to check i had to ask if yhey could xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh for team pink. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'd say it was a definite Arlene if you are going to be in a flat. 

Congrats Cherry! Are you going to get a private scan to confirm or just leave it as a maybe?


----------



## bbymc

Aw a wee girl! So we've one of each team now :) congrats cherrybump! What's your name btw? Just realised i don't know it lol.

So its you next Laura! Here's for a wee rudy :) i think you're having a girl though :) keep us posted!

Groupon have a deal on just now if anyone's interested. 3d scan in Edinburgh with 10 pics and 15 min dvd for £89. Saving £161! We just bought it last night so gona try and book in for around 30 weeks :) Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'd love a 3d scan but hubby thinks its a waste of money £89 is a great price tho xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Nah we're going to just leave it. really Dont have the kinda of money. Especailly when the council keep being pains in the butt lol.


----------



## lj2245

*huff* baby would not move off it's stomach and had it's legs curled up underneath so couldn't see it's wee face or tell what sex it is. I feel massively disappointed. The sonographer was a miserable old boot, She did the anomaly part then turned the screen and said 'there's your baby, it's on it's tummy'. I asked if she could tell the sex and she said 'no' and that was is, we were sent away. I didn't get to see anything at all, just a spine. 

I think we are going to book a private scan for this week, I feel so so disappointed.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Laura thts so disappointing Hun :hugs: was tht at Wishaw? U shud book a private one Hun. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww Laura :hugs: what a miserable witch! Looking forward to seeing your 3d scan pics though :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah at Wishaw. 

We have a private gender scan booked for 10am tomorrow :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw amazing whereabouts? How much are the private ones?xxx


----------



## arlene

Aww that's rubbish Laura! Hope your private scan goes well tomorrow. For those of you finding out, are you telling your families right away? I was thinking of keeping it to ourselves and writing our christmas cards "from Arlene, John and Babygirl/boy" What do you think? Our scan is Dec 3rd so it would only be for a few weeks xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we're keeping it to ourselves our little secret I feel when u tell ppl it ruins the surprise for othe ppl. I won't slip up cos I say he one day and she the next... The Xmas card thing sounds great. Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's one in Livingston, Babybond. It was £79. We are going to book a 3D one in a few weeks too. I just want to see my baby!! 

I'm just going to tell everyone. Stephen can't hold his water lol so he'd have no chance of keeping it secret. That's a good idea you have Arlene.


----------



## bbymc

Aw Laura thats a shame your scan was so disappointing! You'd think the sonographer would be nicer realise what i means to the families. Was she old? On the brightside, you can be excited about 2moro! Seeing baby again :)

Arlene, i think thats a great idea :) Altho i really duno how you can keep that a secret! I'd last 2 mins lol :) x


----------



## lj2245

Again? Lol. I didn't get to see anything today :( That's what I'm most disappointed about.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats not fair how they treat you some times, you'll get a nice one then you get a pure meany. i hope tomorrow goes alot better for you hun x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :)

Laura hope ur scan is amazing Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

It better be for £80 lol!!! I'm going to try and get baby moving. It likes to sleep all day. A wee lucozade should sort that lol


----------



## Kaybee

Hope your scan went well Laura.


----------



## lj2245

It's a boy!! :D


----------



## CherylC3

Chinese gender is never wrong lol... Amazing Hun u must be so happy how long we're u in for??xxx


----------



## lj2245

It seemed like 5 mins lol but I think it was more like 20-30. THey had a huge screen in front of the bed so I could watch everything. You can take 4 folk in with you too :)


----------



## bbymc

Aw a wee Rudy :) congrats Laura! Bet Sean and Stephen are excited! :) x


----------



## lj2245

They are, yes. Now we know it's a boy, I'm not so keen on Rudy haha :) 

I put a scan photo and 3D photo up on FB :)


----------



## lj2245

Ooohh Arlene, they have the nappy disposal thing for £6 in Babies R us just now!

Also, they have 6 tommee tippee 240ml bottles for £12. Better than the £25 everywhere else!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Laura plz put a pic on here cos I don't hav fb. Xx


----------



## lj2245

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/photo.jpg


----------



## lj2245

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/lj2245/photo10.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw babe what great pics, I'm so pleased for u, so are u calling him Rudy? Or are u thinking something else?xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't know yet. Everyone keeps saying we should call him Rudy but since we found out it's a boy for sure, we aren't so keen! I think we'll choose some names we like and name him when we see him :) Rudy will be on the list :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u should do tht think thts wot we will maybe do. I'm so excited about tues now. I just let hubby hear baby on the Doppler there. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Was he chuffed?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah he couldn't believe how quick the hb was. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Fab pics Laura. We are no further forward with a name yet either. 

Cheryl are you finding out the sex on Tuesday?


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on finding out the sex hun xxx


----------



## arlene

Congrats Laura!! 

I'm still trying to convince OH that nappy disposal is more than a glorified bin lol. The bottles sound like a fab price though! Xx


----------



## lj2245

For £6 it may be worth buying to find out. It comes with a cartridge so if you don't use it much I'm pretty sure you could sell it on for what you bought it for.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah finding out the sex on tues :)


----------



## Kaybee

Cheryl looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :) 

The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x

And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol boys all round!! So much for the chinese gender thing!! 

Congratulations :) Boys are brilliant :) What names did you have picked for a boy? I'm struggling to come up with something that goes with my surname! I love George but can't use it because my surname starts with J. 

Did you get a pram?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we hav got Leo or Harrison... Saw a pram in the pram centre it's joolz earth in navy blue. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww yay for another boy. :happydance: did you get any pics?


----------



## bbymc

Aww another boy! Congrats Cheryl! Can't wait to see the scan pics!

It's boys all round so far. Makes me think I'll be having a boy now lol x


----------



## arlene

Congrats Cheryl! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies xx
Here he is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaybee

Lovely pic Cheryl :cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Awww he's lovely :) Cute wee nose :) 

I think we have a preliminary list of names! So exciting knowing our baby's name is likely on it!


----------



## arlene

Lovely photo Cheryl. Where did you go for your scan? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it was hairmyres in East Kilbride got one there at 32wks cos of my low lying placenta then il go to Wishaw to hav the baby. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i everyone in here having boys lol my Chinese thing was wrong told me i was having a boy but im having a girl :( never mind. i had midwife yesterday and everything is looking good.

Last night i was watching a video on youtube in bed all nice and relax with my hand on my belly where baby kicks or punches me and i defo felt her from the outside last night. my hand move when i felt it so happy eek. wonder if ill be able to feel it again later since i think in bed was the best time for me to try lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my Chinese gender was wrong too Hun... Yeh for feeling big kicks :)


----------



## arlene

Happy St Andrews Day ladies!! xx


----------



## lj2245

Happy St Andrews Day to you too! 

And happy pay day for everyone who gets paid on the last Fri/day of the month lol!


----------



## bbymc

How's everyone doing?

I've been feeling baby move at last!  Still sick though! :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Yay! Not long until you're getting big kicks! 

I'm not bad. Got my flu jab today. Almost finished decorating the living room too :) I think I'll be done painting and wallpapering tonight so just to clean after that and build the new furniture :D Then put the Xmas tree and decs up :D

Been having a hard time sleeping. Stephen keeps waking me up snoring. I'm not sure if it's because I'm sleeping lighter because of my sore hips or if Stephen has suddenly started snoring really loudly but it's driving me mad. I think I'll have to make him sleep on the couch when he's on early shifts. It's not so bad when he's on back shift because he can get Shaun up to school and I can sleep on but when he's starting at 7 I need to get up early. 

We got our pram the other day :) My MIL paid for it! I nearly died when she offered. I just wanted a basic one with everything included so went for the Mothercare Trenton Deluxe which has pram, carrycot, buggy, car seat, foot muff, changing bag, snack tray, cup holders, temperature monitor and a clock! Canny beat it for £230!! It's getting delivered towards the end of this week. 

We have a list of names. We so wanted to call the baby George but it just doesn't go with our surname, sadly. Now we have Freddie, Rory, Nathan, Benjamin, Samuel and Rudy :) Hopefully one will suit our wee baby when he's born :)


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Sorry I havent been on in ages! We've been trying to get the last bits and bobs done for putting our flat on the market. Getting the home report done tomorrow and the photos done on friday. Hoping to move before baby arrives. 

Laura that's an amazing deal for your pram!!! We're gonna have to look at car seats very carefully. I drive a Daewoo Matiz, the seatbelt in the back is a bit short and we can't disable the airbag in the front. 

Well I had my 20 week scan today! And the chinese gender calendar was wrong for me as well cos we're having a boy!! Everything is growing well and he looks as well as he should. It's slowly sinking in that we can talk about him now instead of it!! 

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww congrats :) Another wee boy!! Must have been something in the water in Scotland hehe :) 

The car seat I got is compatible with the Graco Baby car seat base and it's only £29 so I'll be getting one for each car. Nothing worse than having to strap the seatbelt round the seat every time! Daewoo's are tiny so I would be careful too if I were you. I thought about getting one when I got my car, they look like you can park them nose to the pavement hehe :) I'm rubbish at parallel parking!


----------



## bbymc

Bet your glad your nearly finished decorating Laura! You'll be all tidy and Christmassy just in time! Wish I could say the same. We still have loads of stuff to put away!

No wonder you nearly died when your MIL offered to pay for the pam. Maybe she's seen the light?! Lol. Sounds like you got a great deal though! We got a travel system second hand but we're gona buy an everyday lighter buggy new. Not a clue which one. It's a bit of a minefield!

Congrats on the scan Arlene. You gona post pics of the wee man for us to admire? Can't believe its another boy. That's 4 boys, 1 girl so far. Makes me desperate to know what I'm having lol. Gland everything is going well though.

Laura, what a lovely selection of names! I think we might have a short list now too. Although every time we talk about it, Ryan changes his mind lol. Any name ideas yet Arlene? Xx


----------



## arlene

Will get a pic on soon girls! Our boys name was decided way before we even fell pregnant. He will be James Michael Tonner :) James is after OH's uncle who passed away about 7 years ago and Michael is after my uncle who passed away almost 5 years ago. Both were very important to each of us and we wanted to celebrate their memories. xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh I wish I were nearly done decorating lol. I still have the hall and nursery to do! Our hall is massive too, huge hall, stairs that go round in an L shape and a massive landing. Not looking forward to glossing all the doors and skirting!! I have about 3 strips of wallpaper still to hang in the living room. My back is killing me though so I'm going to have a wee rest and watch Hollyoaks :)


----------



## bbymc

Yikes. Maybe you'll only be finished the living room for Xmas then! Make sure you don't overdo it though. You don't wana be injured over Xmas!

Arlene, James michael is a lovely strong name! I love it! We're thinking of possibly naming baby Something Christopher if its a boy, after my cousin who died 11 years ago when I was 16 and he was 17. Not totally decided yet though x


----------



## lj2245

Living room is done! Just to fit the ceiling light and clean now! Oh...and I need to sort all the wires out but thinking I might put them under the carpet :) 

I am knackered but it's soooo worth it :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Laura ur names are lovely, so gd mil got ur pram, and yeh for finishing the living room, I'm like u got the kitchen hall and nursary to do thank god my dad is a painter so he's doing it :) we got our pram too we ordered it on sun my mum and dads paying for ours thank god... The base for my car seat was £125 so we will just be getting the one.xx

Arlene yeah for team :blue: there is defo something in the water all these blue bumps :) the name is lovely u picked Hun. U need to post ur pic.xx

Bbymc are u not desperate to find out?? I was dying to kno but its just hard trying to keep it to ourselves now..xx

I've got the day off today so going to get my nails done then a lazy afternoon then going for dinner with my mum and dad got a great deal off 5pm 4 courses in DiMaggios for £12 pp, so can't wait :) I'm dying to get the tree up too hubby won't let me till sat. Xxx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. How are we all? Sorry I've not had a chance to get my scan pic up yet. We've spent the week gutting our flat to get the home report and photos done to get it on the market. Thankfully that's it done so will try and get a pic on this weekend. 

anyone got their Christmas tree up yet? We're doing it this weekend :) xx


----------



## lj2245

I did mine last night. Shaun and Stephen have been moaning to have it up since October haha so I finally gave in now the living room is done :) Still got to decorate and put the tree up in the dining room though. We have a thing here where I get the posh, nicely decorated tree in the living room (and the nice xmas ornaments) and they get to have a trashy one in the dining room with lots of cartooney decorations all over the place. They also get to have tinsel in there too haha.


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene Yay for team blue :thumbup: looking forward to seeing your pics.

We put our christmas tree up last weekend - its just a little fibre optic one. 

Got my 3D scan booked for Wed next week. Excited to see my little boy. Wonder if we will catch him doing the star jumps I think he keeps doing :cloud9: In other news I am starting to struggle to tie my laces on my snow boots :dohh:


----------



## lj2245

Aww Karen, I feel your pain. I have just bought some slip on ones. I have also put a pair of slip on Vans on my Xmas list to wear in the spring when I really can't reach my feet :) I had a pair when I was pregnant with Shaun and they were awesome :) 

The nice tree in my living room is a plum colour and is 6ft. Stephen moans that it's too small and not tacky enough. The monstrosity in the dining room is 7.5ft, green and tacky as hell! It's like a grotto in there. It's nice on Xmas day I guess lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm putting my tree up tonight can't wait.:)

I'm loaded with the cold it's a nightmare :(

Can't wait to see some 3d pics Hun we're not getting a 3d scan. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think we're booking our 3d scan for the 22nd dec. so excited :) 

Got terrible news yesterday. Shaun's gran only has a couple of weeks left to live. It's his dads mum and she's his favourite person in the world. I'm going to have to tell him and break his wee heart and I can't stop crying just thinking about how upset he's going to be. This is def going to be the hardest thing I've ever done. :(


----------



## arlene

Oh that's awful LJ :( hopefully she'll see him to Christmas, people have amazing strength when they need to. my Nana was dying and told my mum she was waiting on her sister arriving from america and within half an hour of her sister leaving the hospital she was gone. sending hugs hun xx


----------



## lj2245

Shaun's aunt is pregnant and today is her due date. She's desperate to give birth so her mum can see the baby. We were initially told the cancer was terminal but treatable and she'd have about 5 years. This was only 6 months ago so she has declined quite quickly. She's in a hospice now so it's really the end. I have a lot of love and respect for the woman, she's been amazing to my wee boy and when me and his Dad split up, she was the voice of reason and kept things calm when tempers flared. Darren was quite bitter about the split and I'm not sure we would have got through it half as well if it weren't for her wading in, reminding us to put Shaun first and telling Darren to behave himself! She's been the best Gran ever to him and he absolutely adores her. It's really going to break his heart into a million pieces. He was bad enough when our cat died, he's such a big hearted wee boy. I have no idea when or how to tell him, I just know I need to prepare him somehow. He has his nativity play on Tues and Weds. I'll wait until after then and tell him, that way it's easier for him to miss a few days of school.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww Laura :cry::cry: sorry, I can't offer any advice. I think I would wait until after the school nativity as well. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Awww Laura. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I hope when you do manage to tell Shaun, that he has a chance to see her again and say his goodbyes. I'll be thinking of you over the next few days. Big hugs to you and Shaun! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Shaun's Dad lived with her until Shaun was almost 6 so he stayed with her every weekend. Now his Dad lives in the same street so he still sees her every weekend. It's going to be so tough for him! We are going to tell him on Thursday, after his nativity. That was he can have Friday off and hopefully he can see his Gran that weekend if she's allowed out of the hospice. 

They are hoping to have her home for Christmas Day (providing she survives that long) so I have said if she makes it home, Shaun can spend Christmas with them. It will mean I'll be alone on Christmas day from 1:30pm until 9:30pm while poor Stephen has to work but I don't mind if it means they get to make some final, happy memories together. 

The other option is Stephen's mum and aunt can hang around after everyone else leaves but I think I'd rather chill out on my own haha.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, how are we all today? Think I felt my boy kicking for the first time today!! 

Laura, how is Shaun's gran doing? xx


----------



## Kaybee

Its so exciting when you can feel them moving :cloud9:

I had my 3D scan today and it was AMAZING. We came away with 40 pics and 2 little video clips. Here are a few


----------



## Kaybee

Oh crap hit submit instead of attach :dohh: baby brain!

Here they are
 



Attached Files:







KB_2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









KB_4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2









KB_14.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lj2245

They are brilliant :) You can properly see his wee face :) He looks annoyed in the last one hehe :) 

I've been ill with this Norovirus the past few days. Done nothing but throw up and it's been coming out the other end bad too. Got so bad I was drinking water and throwing it straight up. Stephen phoned the doc after 15 hours of this and she gave me Cyclizine but I couldn't keep that down either lol. Stopped throwing up last night but still got bad diarhhea and I am sooooooo tired. I keep napping! 

Shaun's gran is in isolation in the hospice. Every one of her family has the virus and they obviously don't want her catching it as it would be fatal. Poor soul hasn't had any visitors. Her daughter, Shaun's aunt, was due her baby days ago and still hasn't had it. The poor soul is having her first baby and her mum is dying just at a time when she needs her most. They are all distraught. Not looking forward to telling Shaun tomorrow night! 

How are you all doing? It's brilliant you can feel baby now Arlene. I can feel mine giving proper boots now and It's been so reassuring recently while I've been ill.


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls.

Love the pics Karen! Soooo clear! We're gonna get a 3D scan at 30 weeks. Can't wait now I've seen yours!

That's great you're feeling baby now Arlene. Mine is moving loads now too. Can't wait til Ryan can feel it too. He's feeling all left out lol.

Laura, best of luck tonight! :-(

I was at the dr today. Totally burst into tears as soon as I got in the door lol. Felt like a right idiot! Got signed off for 2 weeks though, then got a weeks holiday. Soooo glad! Wasnt coping at work at all and my manager's a cow! Hopefully in 3 weeks I'll be feeling better. Gona drop to part time hours after Xmas too so that should help.

Now I just wana get ready for and enjoy Xmas!!


----------



## lj2245

Hello girls, how are you all? Sounds like you need the 3 weeks off Emma, enjoy them! 

I've just realised there's only 11 days 'til Christmas and I haven't started decorating my hall yet! Eek!!

Last night went ok. We decided to tell Shaun in stages rather than lumping it all on him at once. This was at the advice of the psychologist at the hospice. We have told him she has cancer. We are going to let him digest that and then we will let him know she's not going to get better. I have told Shaun's dad that I won't lie to Shaun though, so if Shaun asks me a question I'm going to answer honestly. His gran is having some treatment today that might help things, so we are going to see how that goes. 

In other news, Shaun's aunt had her baby this morning. A baby girl called Lucy :) That should cheer the family up loads :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls :wave:

Kaybee great scan pics Hun...xx

Bbymc glad ur signed off Hun, just enjoy ur time off.xx

Laura I kno time is flying in, hope Shaun's ok? Thts the best way to break the news... And yeah for the baby girl Lucy. Xx

Afm not much happening with me tbh, working up to Xmas eve can't wit to finish and running out of clothes now don't kno wot il be wearing on Xmas day. Getting lots of movement now and hav my midwife appointment on thurs. xxx


----------



## lj2245

I finally managed to get my Mothercare Dungarees from Ebay! Delighted with them, I'm wearing them on Xmas day with a Xmas jumper I got for Stephen but is too small for him. Sod looking glamorous, I just want to be comfy now haha. 

I'm supposed to be wrapping presents, doing housework and going to Tesco today. My Dad has been moaning for me to cook him a fry up all week and I said I'd do it today. I don't know why folk just can't give me a break. I cannot be bothered moving. I need to shower before I do anything and it's 2pm already and I haven't even done that. Eek!


----------



## arlene

Glad Shaun is taking it ok Laura. 

Can't believe it's only ten sleeps til Christmas! I've just got a few things to get for John and my secret santa at work. Everyone else sorted? I've given up trying to find a nice maternity top for Christmas Day too, just gonna go to primark ir bew look and buy a bigger size! 

Have any of you been looking at prams yet? We were in babies r us today and they have the Quinny Zapp Xtra down to £160. Anyone had one before? We've decided to go for a Group 0-1 car seat as well instead of one that will clip on to the chassis, and aren't gonna bother with the carry cot option for it either. What's everyone else's plans? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I got my pram a couple of weeks ago, we went for the Mothercare Trenton Deluxe which was reduced to £230 and comes with EVERYTHING including car seat, carry cot, changing bag and footmuff. It's exactly the same as the Graco Quattro Deluxe at a fraction of the price so I was delighted with it :) 

I'll be trading it in for a lightweight buggy as soon as the baby is big enough though lol. 

Also sorted for Christmas too! I'm worrying I haven't got enough for Stephen though but can't think of a single thing to get him that isn't clothes so what I have will have to do!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. just checking in. 

Loves those piks which i had to go and get a 3D/4D scan lol

Ive not been posting as much lately. i think i over done post on to many threads lol and have so much to read by the time i get to posting i forget what im going to write. Also im finding myself no on the laptop as much, but im cleaning alot more like more than i usually would do lol. trying to get this place sort out and kept in place for my little girl. 

I also wanted to say it was my v-day yesterday and im so happy to have past that stage YAY!!! lol 

Hope your all keeping well and ill try my best to keep up with posting bit more xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I got my pram from the Glasgow pram centre it's a joolz earth edition in navy with a maxi cosy car seat, going to order our furniture in jan. I've finished my Xmas shopping ant almost finished wrapping them. Happy v day hope u ar all well..,x

Ooh when are u ladies finishing up work on mat leave I'm working to 36wks wish I cud finish earlier. Xxc


----------



## lj2245

I am entitled to MA so I think I'll be getting that from 29 weeks. I don't think you have an option to start getting it later if you're not working. Bit of a pain because it means I'll need to keep looking for jobs and try and get one within 6 months of baby being born instead of having the 9 months.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a nightmare I'm only taking 4 months cos I'm self employed it sucks wish I cud hav s yr off. Xx


----------



## lj2245

:haha: I'd have 5 years off if I could, see the baby off to school before finding work lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'm getting there with Xmas. Still lots of Xmas presents to get though. Got plenty time though since I'm off work. I'll only have 8 weeks to work when I go back after Xmas. I'll be finishing at 35 weeks. 5 weeks holiday before starting mat leave on my due date  it can't come soon enough lol.

We got our pram 2nd hand. It's amazing condition though. It's the mamas and papas ultima. We're planning on getting something small and more portable when baby is a bit bigger though.

How's Shaun Laura? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Aye he's good. He's been asking lots of questions about his gran so I'm going to tell him this week that his Gran won't be getting better.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw 5 yrs wud be bliss... Are u taking 9 months off bbymc?xx

Aw Laura it will break ur heart telling him Hun. Xxx


----------



## lj2245

Yup. It will break his heart even more but I don't want to lie to him. He was up for hours crying last night, saying he was worried his Gran would stop breathing. If he knew she was going to die I could at least reassure him about that. As it was, I couldn't say to him that wouldn't happen. If he knows it's going to happen at some point it might take the fear away a little as we'll be able to talk about what will happen when she dies.


----------



## bbymc

As sad as it is, I think once he knows she won't get better and can ask questions about her dying it may actually be easier for him to deal with. Certainly wont make it an easier when it actually happens though. Fingers crossed he gets a nice xmas with her first! I really feel for both of you. It's never nice, but at this time of year it can be super tough!

I've been saving like made Cheryl so I think we'll manage so I can take the full year. I get 14 weeks full pay followed by 25 weeks stat mat pay, then 13 weeks unpaid. Pretty decent tbh.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Laura hope he gets Xmas with her first. Xxx

Bbymc thts great Hun I'd love a yr off, my friends off the now she gets a year full pay. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I've still got a few bits of xmas shopping still to get and thankfully we still have pram, car seat, isofix, cot etc from when kaiden was born. 

I'm planning to work until end of feb so will be around 36 weeks, i think. Then using hols before mat leave. Would like to take 6-7 months off before going part time for a couple of months although no idea if we will manage as dh is a stay at home dad and hasnt had much luck getting back to work and i will only get smp. Really hoping for a lottery win and then i'd never go back to work and could stay home with my boys.

Laura, i hope shaun gets xmas with his gran. Such a sad time for you all. :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

How are you all? We have our 3D scan tomorrow :) 

I told Shaun about his Gran. He wasn't upset and seemed like he wasn't paying attention. I think it just hasn't sunk in yet and will soon. I have said he can spend Xmas Day at his Gran's. She has come home from the hospice for Xmas and will go back in on Boxing Day. Not sure if she will come back out again so might be the last time he gets to see her. 

Darren told me he told his Mum about Shaun spending Xmas Day with them and he said she was crying with happiness. I felt so chuffed I have told them I'll make them a cheesecake to have for dessert lol! Me and Shaun can make it on Xmas eve when we make ours :) One good thing about this is that Darren and I have never got on better. He usually picks Shaun up and drops him off and that's it but recently he's been coming in for a coffee and has been confiding in me about what's happening. I think it's great for Shaun.


----------



## arlene

He's maybe just taking time to digest it hun or doesn't want to show you he's upset in case it upsets you if you know what I mean? That's great you're getting on so well with his dad, makes things so much easier! 

We're picking up cameron on Christmas eve for a week and we still don't know if his mum is gonna come see him on Christmas Day! However we are all sorted for Christmas, John went and bout himself a PS3 today lol and I treated myself to a Sleep Pillow Plus from Mothercare. Been getting really uncomfy at night and keep waking up with a sore back xx


----------



## lj2245

Baby Japp! Had his measurements done and he's measuring 25w 2d, which is ahead again. He's also 1lb 12oz :)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









011.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbymc

That's good Shaun's family are so happy he'll be spending Xmas with them! He'll probably be so proud to take the cheesecake over too! Great you're getting on with Darren too. I reckon with Shaun he probably did take it in but just needs time to let it sink in. Maybe ina few days ask if he wants to talk about it? Just to make sure he understands. I dunno.

Totally love the scan pics! I bet the wee video was great to watch! I can't wait for ours! Awesome baby is doing so well too!

Arlene, I've been having crap sleep recently cos I can't get comfy. I got a pillow too but I find it takes up so much space I get sick of it and chuck it out the bed. Lol.

Glad your all sorted for Xmas! I'm not yet lol. Worried about that now lol! When will you find out if Cameron's mum will see him on Xmas? Will that be ok or awkward? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I need to do my food shopping. Totally not looking forward to it. Wish I had just said we'd go out for dinner this year haha :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope u are all set for Xmas....xxx

Lj loving ur scan pics thts great ur ahead again Hun... Good luck with food shopping we did ours last night and it was Choca... Thankfully we're going to my parents house so we just had bits and bobs to get...xx


----------



## arlene

Merry Christmas Eve Eve ladies! Two more sleeps!! 

Photos look awesome Laura! I got a letter through the door last week about the 4D scans but don't think we're gonna do it. What does that make your due date of you're measuring ahead? 

Well she hasn't text John tk ask if she can come and see him Xmas day and unless she does, we'll assume she's not coming. We were left standing on the doorstep to hand over presents when we went to see him on Christmas Day last year so as petty as it sounds she'll be getting the same treatment! She just never thinks about how Cam sees things and it's sad cos he's a really good kid. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Keeping the same due date. It was a private scan so won't be changed on my NHS records.


----------



## CherylC3

Merry christmas ladies xxxx


----------



## arlene

Merry Christmas girlies! Hope Santa has been good to you all! John totally spoiled me, I got a bluetooth headset for the car, harry potter box set, Alfie Boe's new album and a gorgeous Links of London bracelet!! Got a few things for the bump too which are very cute!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Merry Christmas :) hope you all had a great time :) xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi ladies 

Hope y'all have had a lovely christmas :flower:

Laura your pics are gorgeous. Those scans are amazing huh! Gutted we have to wait until baby is born now until we see them again :haha:

Had to take kaiden to docs this morning. We were going anyway as he was meant to see HV to get a booster shot but he was up during the night and then this morning with his eyes gunged shut. Bless him. Anyway, doc reckons its viral conjunctivitis and its doing the rounds and he thinks i have a bit of a viral infection too as my voice is going. Again! Im actually feeling like i have a bit more energy today. The last 5 days have been a real struggle as been aching all over and just feeling pretty shit really. Anyway here's hoping im on the mend. Oh, also not been sick today :happydance: kaiden going to get his jag next week now as didnt have the heart to get it today if he feeling a bit under the weather.

Whats everyones plans for new years? Im having a quiet one.


----------



## lj2245

Sorry to hear you are both unwell :( hope you're both better soon! 

My plans for new year were to go to bed but we got guilted into inviting Stephens aunt over. Her husband died this year and her only child is working in South Korea. She came for Xmas dinner and was saying shed be on her own as her sisters live in England and Stephens mum ( her only sister nearby) has plans to visit one of them. So she's coming here. And she doesn't drive and is refusing to stay over so I'll have to go the 20 mile round trip to get her then the same again in the wee hours (when she decides to go home) to take her back. Why are people so inconsiderate? Stephen has rubbish shifts at work. After doing a 1pm til 10pm shift on Xmas eve, Xmas day, Boxing Day and today he has 2 days off before starting 4 early shifts which means a 7am til 2pm shift on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day. Which is why I'll have to drive her royal highness about. As no one will be drinking, I have also offered to do a meal of homemade steak pie with roast potatoes and veg. I'll be knackered! If I'd known I'd have to chauffeur her around I wouldn't have bothered but now my dad is all excited.


----------



## Kaybee

Oh jeez thats a bit of a pain. Why wont she stay over? Some HM steak pie and roasties will be good though nomnom. 

I just noticed I'm into third tri tomorrow. Although i have been feeling pretty miserable for most of this pregnancy (again!) it is passing quick.


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking about you going into 3rd tri earlier, was going to post on your wall :) 

Steak pie does sound awesome but I totally can't be arsed with the 8 hours it takes to cook the damn thing when I'm being a skivvy to his aunt. I have no idea why she won't just stay over other than she just wants to be awkward. It was the same on Xmas day, they hung about until 5pm when I was just starting to doze off then announced they were ready for their lifts home. They being stephen's mum and aunt. Stephen Was at work so of course I had to take them. They do my head in. If you live in a rural area, learn to drive or take a taxi!


----------



## Kaybee

Aw were you? It just popped into my head that it must be coming up to third tri soon and i had to look it up.

8 hours :wacko: I made jamie oliver beef and ale stew the other day and that took 3 hours to cook Dh was about demented with the aromas waiting for it to cook lol. You know the more i think about it the more i think its a wee bit cheeky to be expecting you to pick her up, feed her and then take her home when she's ready. She Should surely be trying to make it easier for you and stay the night or taxi home. Hope the weather doesnt turn crap. Mind you my mum or her OH do the same for my gran. 

Speaking of thoughtlessness - we were at my SIL for xmas with her DH and two girls and her inlaws, her BIL and my MIL. DH cousin and her DH were there too. Anyway we were speaking about how SIL had just recenlty had kaiden for a sleepover and it was his first one and DH cousin was saying how impressed she is with k behavious etc (she works with kids) and how he did will for his first time staying over when MIL pipes up that she once had k in an emergency when I had to go into hospital when i lost the baby. I couldnt believe that she just announced it to everyone at the dinner table. As far as i know none of them knew i had had a mc and even if they did i certainly didnt want it metioned at xmas dinner :growlmad: think she just wanted to tell the story about him falling out the bed, landing on the huge scoobydoo teddy and rolling under the bed and still sleeping!


----------



## lj2245

That must have been so awkward :| what was she thinking? Did she apologise to you?

There is something wrong with Stephens mum and her sisters. They just expect Stephen to run about after them. None of them drive and they are constantly phoning us to take them places. I wouldn't have minded if she'd at least asked if I would be ok to drive her home but she didn't. I had assumed she would be staying and asked Stephens mum in passing if she thought aunt would be ok in the bottom bunk of Shaun's bunk beds and she said oh she won't stay, you will have to run her home. I asked the aunt to clarify and she said 'of course I want a run home' as if it was ridiculous to assume otherwise. I wouldn't have invited her if I'd known. They sat on their arses on Xmas day and got drunk and didn't offer me any help at all with dinner or the dishes. Thank god my sister was there to peel some veg while I was driving to pick them up. No wonder I've done nothing but sleep since they left!


----------



## Kaybee

No apology :nope: thankfully nobody mentioned it. They were probably all as horrified as me that she had even blurted it out the way she did.

Bloomin heck. Some peoples expectations really astound me at times! I just wouldnt feel right having someone do that much running around for me.


----------



## lj2245

I know right!? I hate putting people out but some folk just seem to think the world owes them. 

Awkward awkward! Do you think it was an accident and she at least seemed embarrassed?


----------



## Kaybee

They sure do. I feel bad for my mum as she is always running around after my gran. She is in her 80s and did pass her driving test in her later years but would not be safe driving. I know she isnt able to get about herself now but even when her sister and BIL visit for the weekend she will still expect my mum to go out on the sat and pick up a few bits from the shops for her. Even though the BIL drove there! Poor mumsy is run ragged as she works full time plus does a few peoples books so is very busy. 

My MIL paused before she said it, as though she didnt know what to say, and I was about to say I had to go to the emergency doctors but she just blurted it out 'when she lost the baby'. Very awkward. She never mentioned it again not even to take me aside and say it slipped out but then I'm hoping thats just because she was embarrassed that she had already brought it up once at the most inappropriate time. Ever!


----------



## lj2245

She was probably hoping it had gone unnoticed. As if! 

My dad is the same. He doesn't feel safe driving now so expects me to go to tesco 3x a week for bananas and a loaf. He also expects me to do all his housework and run him everywhere he needs to go. He has 2 other daughters and won't ask them to do anything. If they visit they will ask if he needs his bedding changed or whatever and hell say no then he'll be on the phone to me as soon as they leave saying 'you need to change my bedding, carol mentioned it was dirty.' WTF? Lol. I told him I wasn't doing anything for him after Xmas and to pay for a carer (I get nothing for caring for him) but he clearly has ignored me as he's phoned me 3 times today asking me to do things for him. 

My life would be so easy if it weren't for family! Lol!!


----------



## Kaybee

Family huh! Your Dad getting a carer to start helping out now sounds like a good idea as once your baby comes along its not going to be so easy for you to help out any more. 

I woke up with an eye stuck together this morning. It must of been when Kaiden poked me in the eye on boxing night he gave me his germs :nope: of all the times for him to stick a finger in my eye he does it when he is conjunctivitis. :dohh:


----------



## lj2245

Nasty! Has kaidens eye cleared yet? Hopefully your eye will be better soon!

Happy 3rd tri!!


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks. Kaiden's eyes almost back to normal today. Hope mine clears as quick.


----------



## arlene

Happy third tri Kaybee! That's awful what your MIL said!! Must've been tough for it to be brought up again, especially at xmas. Sending hugs! 

We took advantage of the sales today and bought our pram! Ended up going for the Graco Fusio as it worked out cheaper and my mum gave us £150 towards it. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls,
Happy third tri Karen! Can't believe one of us is there already!! Exciting!!

It sounds like you had a not so nice experience on Xmas Karen! I think I'd probably have had to say something to her to let her know I was upset at her mentioning it like that! You'd think she'd at least have said sorry though! :-(

Laura, I think if I were you I would politely say that you would prefer if Stephens aunt got a taxi home. Surely if you did that she would take the hint and not expect you to run her home? I'm pretty surprised that she's expecting that at all tbh. It's pretty inconsiderate and selfish! As for your dad, have you gave in and helped him since Xmas? Maybe you could support him in getting a carer in place? And stop helping when they can take over?

Glad you got your pram Arlene! You got much else to get now?

Well, I had a lovely Xmas  was very busy and pretty exhausting! And I didn't even cook lol. I was chief dish washer though lol. It's Ryan's bday 2moro so we've got his dad, step mum and grandparents coming through from Glasgow or the afternoon to have lunch and see the house. Been busy tidying, painting and doing odd jobs all day today in preparation lol. I'm totally exhausted now! 

I've been having sooo many sleepless nights recently. Mostly thanks to really vivid dreams and nightmares! I woke myself up in a right state the other night after dreaming that Ryan had decided to abandon me and the baby. Doesn't sound that bad but in my dream it was horrific! God knows how I'll cope if I keep having nightmares like that!

On a happier note, Ryan's been looking into us having a weekend away and it looks like he's found a place in Peebles. An old castle apparently. So I think we're gona go at the end of February. Can't wait already!! Anyone else got holiday plans before baby comes?


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks girls. I was hoping that third tri would be good for me but bleh still throwing up, bleeding nose, no energy whatsoever and DH is away until late tomorrow night. Thankfully my mum has duke so dont need to worry about walking him...just need to entertain kaiden. Thankfully he has been quite happy playing with his toys so far. Feel like a crap mum that we are not out and about like i would like to though. :nope:

I am impressed at you first time mums being so organised getting your prams already. We were about 3 weeks before kaiden due date before we went to mothercare in a panic lol. 
:haha: we still have his travel system so are just going to use that and dont really need to get much this time. Am thinking of getting a sling to babywear but never realised there is so much choice :wacko:

Emma your weekend away sounds brill. Don't think we will manage to afford a wee break. My SIL recently bought a huge caravan and said we can use it so maybe see what the weather is like at the start of march and go then as i will be on mat leave :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

We have been trying to find a wee weekend away somewhere for the 1st weekend in feb but having no luck so far. I'd love a spa break but theyre just so expensive. 

I had planned to do something nice with Shaun today as its the first Saturday I've had him in a long time but I'm exhausted and my pelvis is in agony. Thankfully he's happy to have a board game day. Our kids are wee stars :) 

I've been having vivid dreams again too Emma. Had one the other night about Shaun's school being on fire and having to get all the kids out. For some reason the school was a multi storey carpark though lol. It was scary, I had to put Shaun down a bin chute at one point!


----------



## Kaybee

They are wee superstars :cloud9: 

A spa break would be brill. I could so do with a nice massage. Only my head or back though cause every time I try to shave my legs, not very often, I seem to miss loads and they are a state :haha:

I had some vivid dreams a while ago but just lately been suffering from just crappy sleep waking up not getting comfy, kaiden waking me etc.


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. I've been having weird dreams too. Woke up this am after dreaming that I had been in hand to hand combat with Alan Cumming (the actor) and then escaped on a dirt bike! Been waking five or six times a night lately though. 

have you checked groupon? They're usually quite good for a wee night away. My brother and his gf gave me money for a spa treatment for xmas so gonna go for the mum to be massage at the Dalmahoy for £45. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: how u doin? 

Yeh for the 3rd Tri, hope ur eye gets better soon..xx

I think pregnancy can cos wacko dreams lol...x

When are u ladies ordering furniture? Hav u seen anything nice?xx


----------



## lj2245

I thnk we're going to look at furniture after the 11th jan, when Stephen has a week off and we can get the nursery decorated. Not much to do in there, just paper, paint and get a carpet fitted. I'm excited about getting everything ready :) 

Tesco have the tommee tippee breast pump reduced from £30 to £12!! Bargain!


----------



## arlene

OH doesn't get paid again til the 15th and me on the 20th so we're gonna get the car seat we want and maybe the cotbed then. We're not buying any other furniture as we've got some ikea stuff in the spare room not getting used. 

Just as a wee aside, I was lying in the bath today and baby was kickibg me pretty hard. I could actually see my belly moving!! Wee toerag stopped everytime I watched my belly and would start again when I went back to my book! Lol x


----------



## bbymc

Lol. That's cute Arlene! My wee rascal kicked my so hard in the bladder today as I was walking round Costco that It actually made me jump and let out a wee yelp lol. The people around me must have thought I was a right oddball lol.

I'm not gona buy any furniture Cheryl. We managed to get some drawers and stuff second hand. Just basic ikea stuff but it'll do the job. I could go crazy on the furniture in baby shops though! It's all sooo beautiful lol.

Karen, I really feel for you,still being sick! Has it eased at all? Mine has reduced to just nausea every other day. Not been sick since I've been off work. Just hoping it stays that way!

We've finished painting the nursery now. Just the wee border to go up now and all the wee bits that hang on the wall. We've pretty much got everything now, except a cot mattress. Haven't really bought any every day stuff like blankets or clothes or hat yet. Ryan's mum keeps getting stuff in the sales so I reckon by the time baby comes we'll have more than enough stuff! It's just annoying that its all neutral lol!


----------



## lj2245

I thunk were just going to get drawers from Ikea. We have white malm ones in my room and Shaun's room already and they are brilliant and so cheap! I can't wait to get the nursery decorated. I'm starting to get really uncomfortable now, my pelvis is in agony and it crunches and pops all night long so I'm not getting the best sleep! Wee baby is having a ball now though and watching my belly jump about is definitely a favourite pastime. 

I decided I'm not doing the steak pie tomorrow night. Stephens aunt is still not budging on the lift/staying over saga and my Dad has pissed me off recently too so sod them. I have bought some finger foods to go in the oven and if they don't like it they can lump it. 

My dad - after I told him I wasn't doing anything for anyone after Christmas he keeps phoning me with demands. He's to get a 24 hour ECG done over the 22nd and 23rd jan and told me I NEED to drive him the 50 mile round trip both days. A phone call to his social worker later and it turns out my dad was assigned a home help AND a support worker to help him with housework, shopping and getting to and from his appointments when he moved here and he told them not to come any more after 1 visit because apparently 'Laura will do it all'. I'm only finding this out 2 years later. To say I'm pissed off is an understatement. I told the social worker to re-refer him as he wold be needing the help again. I've told my Dad if he doesn't accept the help he's on his own because I'm not doing it any more. Hopefully they can get the home help back but I'm so full of resentment towards him for doing that now that I'm not looking forward to new year at all.


----------



## arlene

Oh my goodness Laura, can't believe that! Do you think he meant it in a bad way towards you or is he just one of those that doesn't want to put people out but you don't count as people? Thing is, you won't be able to do it all with Shaun and a newborn so it's best he gets used to it now xx


----------



## bbymc

Wow, no wonder you are pissed off Laura! I'm shocked that social work would pull out the services without consulting you as its you he nominated to take over. He'll no doubt be put on a waiting list to undergo an assessment before a care package is put back in place. I really hope that doesn't take too long! I'm pretty sure though that if you refuse to help, the social work dept will put emergency carers in if need be and he will be bumped up the list. That's how it works in my team anyway, with children with disabilities. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Not only Shaun and a newborn but I was diagnosed with a rare form of arthritis a year ago and he knows how much pain I've been in but obviously thinks his not being cared for by strangers is more important than me getting a break. It's not just that, he has 3 daughters and the other 2 ignore him when he phones them and I get him moaning at me about it, him constantly asking when they are coming to visit. When they do visit it's maybe twice a year and only when he's giving them money. The last time my sister carol was here she offered to change his bedding and he told her it was ok as I would do it. I'm so angry with him. He's good to me and Shaun when it comes to buying us things but not more so than he is with my sisters and its not fair that he's put all this on me. He was able to drive and do his own shopping fine before he moved here but it's like he's decided he doesn't need to bother now he has me to do it all. He lives across the road and he phones me about 5 times a day telling me I NEED to do this and that. If I'm out or asleep he will phone every 3 mins until I answer. I've gone to the shops and come back half an hour later to 12 missed calls from him. He never lets me rest...I can't even have a bath without him phoning. He always calls when I'm having dinner too. I feel so frustrated and suffocated. I'm so annoyed with him and annoyed with my sisters for dumping me with him. 

I was doing the questionnaire thing in my booking appt to find out my chances of getting PND and I had to laugh. Most of the questions were like 'do you have anyone to support you?' And I honestly don't, everyone in my life relies on me! I hadn't even realised it until then. I'm surrounded by people who can't take care of themselves and I'm adding another person to care for to that...I must be mental! 

The social worker is sending a support worker out weekly until a proper care package can be rearranged. She called me today to tell me she'd been out to arrange it with my dad yesterday. Despite me telling him he'd be on his own if he refused the help, he tried again to say he didn't need the help. I've told her to arrange it anyway. If he doesn't accept the help from people who are paid to help him, he's on his own. I'm not going to help him any more. I'll continue to provide him with home cooked meals but only because its no extra work for me if I'm cooking for us anyway but that's it. 

Sorry for the rant lol. I don't think I've been this angry in a long long time and I honestly want to kick something! 

And the aunt who's coming for new year isn't answering her phone to make arrangements so no doubt she'll phone tomorrow night to find out where her lift is. She can go to hell too lol :haha:


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Wow, no wonder you are pissed off Laura! I'm shocked that social work would pull out the services without consulting you as its you he nominated to take over. He'll no doubt be put on a waiting list to undergo an assessment before a care package is put back in place. I really hope that doesn't take too long! I'm pretty sure though that if you refuse to help, the social work dept will put emergency carers in if need be and he will be bumped up the list. That's how it works in my team anyway, with children with disabilities. Xx

Apparently he refused to let them into his house so they had no choice but to pull the care package. When his CPN questioned it, he said he had no need for them as I would do everything. At the same time he was telling me he'd never had any help and if he needed a home help he'd have to pay for one.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bbymc ur so organised Hun...xx

Arlene do u kno wot ur goin for yet?x

Laura I'm so sorry ur going thru this with ur dad Hun, hope u get the carer situation sorted soon..x

Well me and hubby went daft at mama and papas yesterday everything was on sale ordered our furniture wallpaper and picked up the bubble blue bedding and curtains all of the bubble stuff was half price :) still to get a mattress and crib mattress and loads of other stuff tho...xx

Hope u have fun tonight I'm heading to my mums for the bells then the Chinese tomoro. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw Laura that's awful! Very selfish of your dad too. I don't blame you for being full of resentment! Have you tried to talk to your sisters? Maybe if they knew more about how hard it is for you and how demanding he is, they might step up and help you?


----------



## Kaybee

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Bbymc ur so organised Hun...xx
> 
> Arlene do u kno wot ur goin for yet?x
> 
> Laura I'm so sorry ur going thru this with ur dad Hun, hope u get the carer situation sorted soon..x
> 
> Well me and hubby went daft at mama and papas yesterday everything was on sale ordered our furniture wallpaper and picked up the bubble blue bedding and curtains all of the bubble stuff was half price :) still to get a mattress and crib mattress and loads of other stuff tho...xx
> 
> Hope u have fun tonight I'm heading to my mums for the bells then the Chinese tomoro. Xx


Cheryl it sounds like you had fun in mamas and papas :haha: enjoy your chinese - i've not had a chinese in ages. Am very jel!




bbymc said:


> Aw Laura that's awful! Very selfish of your dad too. I don't blame you for being full of resentment! Have you tried to talk to your sisters? Maybe if they knew more about how hard it is for you and how demanding he is, they might step up and help you?

Emma this is what I was thinking as well. Laura really hope you can get something sorted out soon. It cant be easy for you :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

Awk they don't care as long as he's not bugging them. On the odd occasion they do try to help he tells them not to. I'm done with it now anyway.


----------



## arlene

Hapy new year girls!! Can't wait for an exciting 2013!! 

Cheryl, we got the Graco Fusio pram from babies r us, it was down to £200 and included the newborn liner, cosy toe, footmuff and rain cover. Had a play with the Quinny Zapp Xtra and found I didn't like it anyway. We got the Tommee Tippee electric steam steriliser yesterxay from tesco for £30 too. We're going to wait and get the bottles anx accessories off amazon though as they're much cheaper. 

Laura, glad the social workers are sorting out carers for your dad. We had a similar problem with my Nana in that she wouldn't look after herself or eat properly to control her diabetes but would tell the social workers and hospital what they wanted to hear, so I know how frustrating they can be!!

Did we all have a good Hogmanay? John and I went to watchan ice hockey game at Murrayfield last night followed by chinese food and a night in front of the tv. Exciting times eh? Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Happy new year. :) We were all in bed by 12:30. Shaun is still sleeping now and Stephen is at work so I'm just enjoying the peace and quiet. 

My dad came over for dinner last night but barely spoke to us and left about 7ish. He obviously knows I'm in a huff with him lol. Selfish aunt didn't phone us so Stephen phoned her at 5pm when he finished work and she said shed been sitting all day waiting on me picking her up and couldn't be bothered now so was just going to have dinner and go to bed. Load of rubbish lol. I wasn't bothered though, it was lovely to just have the 3 of us for the bells for the 1st time ever!!


----------



## Kaybee

Happy new year ladies. :kiss:

We ended up getting a chinese takeaway last night and I couldn't decide what I wanted so settled for just chips, fried rice and curry sauce. Was delish though. We were starving so we about had the prawn crackers finished before we were even home. Because Kaiden had a sleep in the car he ended up staying up late and I didn't get him to bed until about 11.15! I ended up falling asleep in his bed, I usually do but I wanted to get up for the bells, anyway I slept through it :haha:

Laura that was nice you got to spend it just the 3 of you.


----------



## bbymc

Happy new year ladies! Seems like we all had fairly quiet ones. I just spent it with my parents, my bro, sis in law, 2 nieces, nephew and Ryan. Was lovely but I was in bed by just after 12.30 lol. My parents had a party last night instead. It was great seeing everyone but I obviously really overdid it! We went to a sled dog show thing during the day yesterday and walked there and back. Felt great until Half way home when I got severe sciatica! It's been a nightmare since tbh. Could barely move from back and hip pain! And on top of that, baby's obviously having a growth spurt or something as I've had excruciating ligament pain since last night. I've had two episodes today that were so painful I thought I was going into labour! Phoned the midwife and she reckons its spasming. Nothing serious thank god but agony none the less. Think I scared my parents half to death with my screams of pain. They were away to rush me to the hospital before I phoned the midwife. I felt terrible! I'm just hoping it subsides! It's so painful it's making me sick at the mo! :-(

Any of you had ligament pain that bad? I've had aches and pains before but nothing that painful!!


----------



## lj2245

I had bad ligament pain during the night and my bump kept going really hard. I definitely think it's a growth spurt but it's worrying! My midwife said anything that paracetamol takes away is nothing to worry about so I took 2 and it went away. My SPD is another story. Turning over in bed is near impossible now. I have to wake Stephen every half hour so he can haul me round. I can't use my legs to help because lifting them or moving them from a lying position leaves me in agony. 

Not long to go girls! Hopefully April will be here before we know it!


----------



## bbymc

I don't think I have spd, but my hips have been so bad at night that I've woken Ryan will all my moaning trying to turn over and now he usually just pulls me over lol. It's been way worse in the last few days too. Oh the joys eh? Lol. My bump was solid last night! You could clearly see where the baby was too. Looked mad. Was sooo sore, but pretty cool lol.

Still, its really not long now! OBEM starts tonight I think. You guys gona watch it? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh...I will have to Sky+ that and watch it another time :D I'm just about to go for a very long bath in the hopes of helping me sleep tonight! 

We booked a 2 night stay in a hotel in Arrochar for the 1st weekend in Feb. I cannot wait to get away. 

My SPD seems to be much worse this time. I can feel the bones in my lady garden area overlapping when I'm lying on my side and they grind and crunch all night. It went almost as soon as I'd given birth last time though so hopefully it will be the same again :) 

One good thing...there doesn't seem to be any sign of the carpal tunnel syndrome I had when I was pregnant with Shaun :D I spent about 5 months with rigid claws for hands last time lol. My hair is soooo thick too! Hurrah!


----------



## bbymc

Lol, that's good then! SPD sounds agony! My sis in law had it and was on crunches in the end! I hope it doesn't get that bad for you!

For all the moaning about aches and pains I'm doing, baby is doing great so that's all that really matters to me!  

Sounds like you need a break Laura! It'll be awesome! We still haven't booked anything yet. Ryan's mum is trained in pregnancy massage so I'm hopefully gona get a few soon. I need them! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Oooh massage sounds awesome. I might book myself in for one :) 

I have crutches and a wheelchair from when my arthritis was really bad so I'll use them when I need to. I had to use crutches towards the end with Shaun but it feels different this time, it's not pressure from the baby on my pelvis that's making me sore, it's the overlapping and grinding! I'm not sure how much crutches will help. There's no pain at all in my pelvis when I'm walking, just when I'm lying down. 

I've been able to turn my belly button inside out for the past couple of weeks and Shaun thinks it's the funnies thing ever!


----------



## Kaybee

:cry::cry: Am back to work today. Should of been yesterday but was still feeling rubbish so didn't come in. Still feeling crappy today really but I just feel so guilty when I'm off. 

I need your opinion ladies. My DH was away for the weekend between Xmas and New Year for some remote control racing event in Preston. A day or two after he gets home he tells me he's been invited to their next event at Easter. I ask when Easter is and he says its the 30-31 March. My due date is 29 March and am having an elective c section so likely will have been in hospital during that week to have DS2. I've said I don't want him to go and I wouldn't normally tell him not to do something but he doesn't seem to see why I would think its totally unreasonable. I can just see this turning into a massive argument. :growlmad::growlmad: Its his 40th on 5 April so I can see him saying he wants to do it for his birthday and as he is the committee chairperson for his club he should go blah blah blah.


----------



## bbymc

I'd be demanding he doesn't go lol. Surely he can see why you don't want him to go? If he doesn't, have you pointed it out? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd say no way my hubby wanted to go out to a gig on April 12th I'm due the 16th so I told him he cudnt go to it but he was fine about it... Men just don't get it tht they need to be there around our baby's being born especially when u already hav wee Kaiden. Xxx


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> I'd be demanding he doesn't go lol. Surely he can see why you don't want him to go? If he doesn't, have you pointed it out? Xx

When he first mentioned it I just said 'I dont think so!' and it wasnt really spoken about. His mum was round the other day and asked how he had got on when he was away and it was mentioned again and I said I thought it was unreasonble to expect to go and she agreed with me but said she wasn't getting involved. Its not been spoken about since. I think I will wait and see if he brings it up again.


----------



## lj2245

Men!! My ex went to Cyprus for 2 weeks for his cousins wedding when Shaun was 2 weeks old. Why do they think its acceptable to just up and leave? If you wanted to disappear that weekend he'd probably say eh no, you're having a baby!! Funny how its different for them. Stick to your guns, you will need help with the baby and kaiden! 

I got all my baby shopping finished today. My brother works in toys r us and gets a 20% discount across their baby range so I thought I'd go and take advantage of the sales. His colleague gave me a voucher for an additional 20% off babies r us so I got £800 worth of stuff for £475. That's not including the jan sales discounts. I've got a code for babies r us online, 20% off until Sunday. 20JANS if any of you want to use it :)


----------



## arlene

Laura, that's great you got everything so cheap!! If you hear of any other discount codes, let us know!! Lol. 

Kaybee, I really think your OH should be staying with you. If it had been that he was going the week before your due date then it might have been ok but considering it's 2 days after your date and you're going for an elective section, surely he doesn't think it's ok to go when you have a 2 day old baby and are recovering from the section?? 

I have a kinda similar issue in that we normally spend the first weekend in April in Nottingham watching ice hockey. It's the culmination of the season and is always a great weekend. Problem is it works out 2 weeks before my due date and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should go, especially since there's a chance the Edinburgh team will make it to the semi finals which are played on the Saturday. OH has said he's going with or without me lol and is taking my stepson which I don't mind as I know he could be back up here in about 4 hours should anything happen. The hotel has been booked and I need to have my ticket for the event booked and paid by the end of February whic is £70. I'm thinking I'll book the ticket for me anyway and if I don't feel up to going when it comes to it, I can try and sell it to someone else or just take the hit. 

Slightly off topic as well but I just found out my dogs sister was hit by a car today and didn't make it, she was only 2 and the most beautiful spaniel, the spitting image of her brother. I've known her owners since I was 13 and they're absolutely devastated. I'm so upset for them, keep looking at Moby (my mutt) and getting very teary :( xx


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies sorry i aint been posting much lately. Ive hit a cleaning streak in my house were i hate to be sitting still for so long and start cleaning lol anything to keep me busy. 

Me and baby are both well and i cant believe just how far along i am now. Hope yor all keeping well to xx


----------



## bbymc

Hey ladies. Welcome back cherry bump. I was beginning to wonder where you'd got to. Lol. I see your little lady has a name now . Paige is lovely!

Thanks for the discount code Laura. Think we'll use it to buy our cot mattress. That's great you've got everything now! Just the nursery left to decorate eh? Will you manage, what with your spd being so sore?

Karen, you any further forward with hubby?? Maybe his mum could make him see sense since she agrees with you lol. Surely it's worth a try if he is so set on going?

Arlene, I'd just book your ticket and sell it if need be. 2 weeks before your due date isn't long but who knows, you might go to 42 weeks, and kick yourself for not going if you don't chance it. 

So I'm just in from going to the hospital. I've had to phone the midwife for the last 3 days due to agonising pains on my right side. Phoned again tonight to find out if there was anything else I could do at home to help it as I was already doing all they'd told me to and was still in agony but they insisted I went in to get checked. An hour later and the same conclusion was reached. Severe ligament pain and spasms. She gave me dyhydracodine to take if I need to but then basically told me not to take it and even though she could see I was in agony, she suggested I should just put up with it! I feel a right idiot for going in now, but it is soooooo sore! Nothing is helping... Rest, heat, a bath, paracetamol... Nothing! 4 days this has been going on, on and off, thank god! But it better end soon! Thankfully my doc signed me off another week though! God knows how I'd have managed at work!


----------



## bbymc

On a lighter note, we booked our 3d scan for 18th Jan. I cannot actually wait lol! We're allowed folk in with us too so we've invited my parents, Ryan's parents and his step mum


----------



## lj2245

Yay for the scan :D Where are you going for that? Is that the Groupon you bought? 

It's been all drama tonight! My friend who's due on the same date as you has spent tonight in hospital too as she hasn't felt baby move all day. Thankfully everything is ok but I think it's been one of those days! I hope you feel better soon, there's nothing worse than being in constant pain and not being able to get a decent sleep. I've resigned myself to the fact it's going to be a painful 3 months but it seems to be flying by. Do you think a support belt might help you? Mothercare and Babies R Us sell them for about £20...it would take some pressure off your ligaments. 

The decorating should be fairly easy. The wallpaper scraping has been done already apart from the top bits so when Stephen has done that I can sit on my maternity ball and leisurely paint the woodwork. Then I'll hang some paper. It should only take me 2-3 hours, going by how long the living room took to paper. Then I just need to paint, which (with a decent one coat paint) should take me another couple of hours. Once it's all done I can get a carpet fitted and start to put in the furniture and lovely accessories I spent a fortune on :D We have went with the Babies R Us boy's Pirate theme :) It's so cute!!! I bought the entire range lol.


----------



## bbymc

Aw I'm glad your friend's baby is ok. The midwife had me all worried just by asking me about baby's movements. Made me suddenly doubt myself but its all good. Heard the heartbeat at the hospital after hearing it move all over the place for 5 mins or so first lol.

Yeah, I bought a support belt. I wore it once and it felt great for a few hours but then my pain was 10x worse so I took it off and have been worried that'll happen if I wear it again. Think I'll try it again today though cos I need some relief. I never thought constant pain could be this exhausting!

Sounds like you've got the decorating in hand. Great you know how to wallpaper! That'll save loads of time I reckon. It's way quicker than painting! What's the paper like? I looked at the ranges in babies r us. We almost bought the jungle one, didn't in the end due to a sale in mamas and papas though. I'd have bought everything like you if I had have bought it though. It's not too badly priced in there too. Still, with your discounts, you'll have saved a fortune!

My scan is booked with 'peek a view'. It's the group on I got. I'm mad though cos all advertising says I have to attend the Edinburgh clinic and they answer the phone calling themselves the Edinburgh clinic but they are actually out next to St Johns hospital in Livingston! And they say they've been based there for 2 years too! Sooo annoying! I would have gone elsewhere if I'd known that!


----------



## lj2245

It's just lining paper to give the wall a decent finish before I paint it blue and cream. I got a border in the pirate theme to stick up :) I liked the Jungle theme one but it has green so it's not allowed :| Stupid man! I think our one is called Little Treasures. The cot set with the bumper was £100 reduced to £80 but i got it for £48 with my discounts :) Then I got the curtains, uplighter, mobile, cuddle robe, padded wall hangings and the border lol. I can't wait to see it all finished. I ordered one of those gliding rocker chairs with the foot stool (Tutti Bambini?) yesterday online so I can sit on that and enjoy the room when it's done hehe :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun little Paige. 

Just couldnt get myself on here long enough :( to read anything i got bit bored of it lol so i started to get myself in to cleaning and getting the flat together for baby coming along But Ryan always seems to leave another bloody mess for me to tidy up :( men are useless at times. i already told him that with this baby on the way i dont wanna be picking up things after him. im not his mum and he should know where the bin is by now and when it comes to hanging his jacket up he dumps in the the living room floor Grrr. Need to kick him up the behind. 

apart from that xmas was mad at work and once i got home after i was Ko'd lol crashing out. but im hoping ill be managing to get my butt back on here to actively again :) xx


----------



## arlene

Glad to see you back Cheryl! 

Got a question for you ladies and I know it's a sensitive subject for a lot of peeps so bear with! I was wondering if any of you had made a decision or what your thoughts are re breast feeding? I know it's best for the baby and at my last appointment I told my midwife I was going to try but the more I think about it, the more I wonder whether I said that because it's what's expected if you know what I mean? I'm just not sure I'm 100% comfortable with it. Just looking for some thoughts and support!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think it's a decision you have to make based on what's best for you and your baby and you have to be determined not to let anyone bully or guilt you into doing what you don't want. There are people who still complain about ladies BF in public and there are a lot of people with a superiority complex who insist that there is no reason why a woman shouldn't BF. They should all keep their noses out lol! 

Personally, I had such a traumatic and painful time BF my son that I am loathe to do it again. I BF him for 3 painful months (I have flat nipples and massive boobs so it was difficult for him to latch on) before developing severe mastitis in both breasts. I had to stop BF until the infection cleared and my son thrived taking milk from a bottle. I expressed to try and keep my supply up but my son wasn't interested when I tried to BF again, he just wanted the bottle! I tried to keep up a supply with expressing but i felt like I was attached to the pump 24/7 and was getting less and less each time. The guilt was completely overwhelming and I felt like a useless mother who had badly let her son down. When I was feeling a bit better about it mentally, I swore I would FF any other children I'd had as I didn't want to put myself through that again. 

Time is good at making you forget how bad things are though and I have decided to attempt BF again. I am going to be much more open minded about it this time though and have already bought bottles and formula incase it doesn't work out. The last thing I want is a hungry, screaming baby and me pulling my hair out with frustration and having nothing prepared! I have bought a pump too and will use that for as long as I can if I do decide to switch to bottles. One thing I won't be doing is beating myself up this time though. If it doesn't work out it doesn't work out and anyone who wants to look down on me or make me feel bad about that can shove it lol.


----------



## bbymc

I plan to bf but I'm well aware that it may not work out as I imagine. I've been well warned by lots of people that it takes time and can really really hurt. I've got a pump but I plan to buy bottles and formula so that I can move to that if I'm struggling. I know if I can't do it I'll probably feel like I've failed, but then, as long as I try I'll probably not feel as bad. I think it'll just be a case of taking each day as it comes. As long as baby is feeding well, I won't be too bothered which method I end up using tbh.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm going to give it a go I've ordered my breast pump but I think I'm planning to breast feed and do a bottle on the last feed at night been reading a book and it advises u to do tht but we'll see wot happens when the baby comes and I'm in agony lol..cx


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> I plan to bf but I'm well aware that it may not work out as I imagine. I've been well warned by lots of people that it takes time and can really really hurt. I've got a pump but I plan to buy bottles and formula so that I can move to that if I'm struggling. I know if I can't do it I'll probably feel like I've failed, but then, as long as I try I'll probably not feel as bad. I think it'll just be a case of taking each day as it comes. As long as baby is feeding well, I won't be too bothered which method I end up using tbh.

I wish I'd had your attitude when I had my son. I didn't know anyone who had BF though so was unable to get any advice. I assumed it would be fine and we would be naturals at it! I had no bottles and no steriliser to begin with and when I developed the infection I had to send Oh out at 3am to get the lot from a 24 hour Tesco! Shaun was screaming with hunger. I had to get the midwife to come out the next morning and she said it was just as well I had stopped trying to BF that night as my ducts were full of infection and I would only have made my son ill. I had to take antibiotics to clear it and it was excruciating trying to express for the week I was told to stop BF for. I was so adamant that it was only a wee hitch and we would be fine again so I was devastated when he refused to BF! Talk about naive! I'm so glad I know what to expect this time around and it's good you know people who can give you advice. Chances are it will be great and you will manage no problem but you definitely have a good, open minded attitude :)


----------



## bbymc

God that sounds horrendous Laura. I guess it's easy to get into that situation though, especially if you dont know anyone who bfs as well as the social pressure to bf that there seems to be.

My mum managed to bf no problem so I'm hoping I'm the same. But I have a few friends who haven't managed or some that have and have told me it took ages before it became comfortable and natural. So I'm fully expecting it to hurt, but I won't give up. Not unless I'm exhausted, its just too sore, or baby isn't feeding. Anyone I know who has managed to do it, never said it was agony so if it is, I'll stop.

I had a friend who did the 3am dash to tesco for bottles and formula like you Laura so I'm gona stock up just incase lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Laura tt sounds awful.. I've ordered a steriliser and going to buy in formula just incase. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Im hoping to be breastfeeding i have bought sterilizer and bottles need to get a pump to as i dont wanna breastfeed infront of FOB's family nor mines or in public lol ill happly do it at home but im not wanting peope seeing my boob lol or me trying to cover it up lol I know it was going to be sore to start with but im still going to try my best a bf her lol xxx


----------



## bbymc

As we're discussing feeding option...On offer in tesco...

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=261312560


----------



## lj2245

Shaun's Dad wasn't the best person to send! Shaun was in my arms screaming, I was crying my eyes out and he was on the phone going 'there's about 50 different types of formula...which one??' then 5 mins later 'Which bottles?, which steriliser??'. 

Who knew there was so much choice! We are all SMA babies but Shaun was Cow and Gate, which is the exact same thing as Aptamil but cheaper and with a different name :)


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> As we're discussing feeding option...On offer in tesco...
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=261312560

They have tommee tippee pumps reduced to £14 just now :) Also packs of 6 250ml bottles half price at £12.99 :)


----------



## Cherrybump

woo i wanna get one of those pumps lol


----------



## arlene

Thanks for the feedback girls. I'm just not sire I'll be comfortable with it. I'm really funny about even OH touching my boobs as they're normally really sensitive and even more now I'm pregnant. I'm also totally against doing it in front of friends/family or in public. I just feel so bad cos I know it's what's best for our boy but I just don't think I'm going to feel comfortable enough doing it. I've bought a steriliser and am going to order some bottles and stuff when I get paid. I thought about getting a pump and just expressing, I know that's harder than bf but I just think it might be an option. 

Also I'm kinda scared of talking to OH about it cos it was one of the first things he mentioned when I got pregnant and we were talking about baba xx


----------



## lj2245

What's his opinion?

When I came home the other day with all the bottles and baby milk my husband was an arse about it, he was all 'oh so you're not even going to try BF then?' and even had the cheek to suggest that I love Shaun more than our new baby because I BF him. It took all my willpower not to punch him lol. I've explained it all to him aswell! He's obviously dense...I definitely wouldn't trust him to go to Tesco at 3am for all the things we need if the BF doesn't work out...the man is an idiot!


----------



## arlene

He thinks I should do it cos it's what's best for baby and I agree. I just don't really know how to tell him I'm uncomfortable about it. He knows we got the steriliser and that I'm gonna buy some bottles. My SIL didn't BF so I might have a chat to her about it.


----------



## lj2245

You would probably be better telling him you really want to give it a go but you're not sure you are going to be able to and would appreciate it if he could be supportive no matter what you decide.


----------



## bbymc

I think guys just assume all women will bf and that they actually want to. I've actually never discussed it with Ryan. But as far as I know, he'd be happy with whatever I chose to do. I must ask him tonight lol.

I've just been looking at bottles and stuff. Never realised there was so much choice! Not a clue how to choose!


----------



## lj2245

I used Avent with Shaun but he suffered terrible colic so I've decided to go with Tommee Tippee this time as they are supposed to be better for that. Plus they are cheaper lol. 

I got 2 packs of these but the bottles are blue (I'm in trouble if this baby is a girl)-

https://www.tesco.com/direct/tommee...6-pack/215-1344.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=215-1344


----------



## arlene

Laura, I found amazon was the best price wise. Tesco have a 2 pack of the tommee tippee anti colic bottles for about £13, amazon have a 4 pack for £18. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I think that's the ones I'll go for. They will fit my pump too so prob easiest.

Arlene, I reckon you should just tell him how you feel. Surely he will understand. He might support you in feeling more positive about it once he knows how you feel. At the end of the day, you have to do what feels most comfortable. I think if you force yourself to bf when you're not keen, it won't be a positive experience for baby or you and it will probably hurt more too since you won't be relaxed.


----------



## arlene

I know. It's stupid cos I know he'll support me in whatever I decide but I just know I'm gonna get emotional lol. I'm just scared I'll disappoint him more than anyone xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls. I am planning on BF this baby. I BF Kaiden too. Arlene I understand how you feel as I can remember being really unsure about having a baby latched onto to me to feed. I wasnt sure that i was comfortable with it even after the bf class i went to. DH kept saying that I should at least give it a go (think he was so keen so he wouldnt have to do night feeds) and my mum BF me and my sis and my sis BF her son. Neither of them mentioned how tough it can be in the early days. I was lucky that K seemed to know what to do before I did although there was a time in the early days i was so tired and sore (me holding k wrong meant he wasnt latching right) that i tried both expressed BM and formula in a bottle but K just would not take it from me or anyone else so had to persevere. Having said that though a few weeks in and it just clicked and it was so easy and I was quite glad to not have to wash and sterelise bottles as I can be a bit of a germaphobe as it is :haha: 

As far feeding in public I waited a couple of weeks before going out during a time i knew he'd wake and want a feed and after doing that first one it got easier. I didnt really notice anyone noticing me and nobody said anything. I did get a cover that went over me and K like a shawl which kept everything hidden until K got that bit older and would just swat it out the way so he could see what was going on :blush: :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Well I asked Ryan about his views on BF. Was pretty shocked by his response! He believes that the 'right' way to feed a baby is by breastfeeding but realises I might not manage so would accept bottlefeeding if I needed to. That's not too bad, but then I asked what he'd have said if I told him I didn't want to breastfeed. He said, 'oh, well, that's not an option cos I always knew you wanted to breastfeed and if you'd have told me you didn't wana breastfeed, we would never have stayed together cos I'd wana do things the 'right and the natural way'!' I was just like 'eh, what?!' Is it me or is that pretty shocking?


----------



## lj2245

Men are so stupid when it comes to wording things. His views are a bit shocking but maybe all he means is he knows you would want to try and if you didn't, he'd know you weren't the woman he thought you were. It's alright him saying he'd get shot of you when he knows you ARE going to Bf but I wonder if he'd actually have wanted to get rid if you had initially said you didn't want to lol.


----------



## bbymc

I know, i doubt he'd actually have ever got shot of me if I was not up for breastfeeding lol! Still, lovely thing to say eh?! Lol. Idiot!

I'm sooooo tired today. That massage has totally made me spaced out and sleepy!

Is anyone else wobbly on their feet btw? Ive fallen down the stairs twice in the last 2 days and keep losing my balance when I'm standing totally still. It's starting to worry me cos I'm scared I'll fall and do myself some damage!


----------



## lj2245

Haha maybe he's getting you back for the shed comments on FB :) 

I know it's common to lose balance as your centre of gravity changes because of the bump but I haven't experienced this myself. Are you getting dizzy or just clumsy?


----------



## bbymc

Lol, aye. Probably. He still hasn't finished it lol.

No dizziness. Just seem to be losing my balance. It's horrible though, cos one min I'm standing still, the next I'm stumbling over like a drunk person. Ryan had to grab me earlier when I was standing in his mums house. Just standing talking, and suddenly I'm falling over. No warning. Its quite scary. Not a clue what I can do about it though.


----------



## lj2245

It's def worth a mention to your midwife. You're a petite wee thing though so I'd bet it's just your centre of gravity being all out of whack as your bump is expanding. 

Stephen definitely couldn't build a shed, even with Handy Andy helping him! Well done to Ryan for being capable enough, even if it has taken all week :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Yeah I'm gona mention it. I'm due to go on Monday.

Yeah it's taken ages but he has done well. It's huge! Along with working, going out with the dogs, running about after me and doing all the things I struggle with, he's a wee star really. Except when he's moaning at me for attempting to help him lol.

He just booked our w.e away last night. It's in a 'castle hotel ' lol, he's got us some sort of package on arrival and says I can get a spa treatment too  I'm so excited!! Maybe he's just being nice cos we're soon to be a family of 3 and I've had a pretty crappy pregnancy but I'm not sure. He's never ever done anything like this off his own back before. It seems out of character lol. Not complaining though, it's just odd. Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Awk well done him :) The castle thing sounds awesome. :)


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. Kaybee, that's quite a reaction from Ryan! Lol. 

Well after having a wee bit of a melt down in the shower then a cry in bed I eventually spoke to John about bf. His opinion is do what I feel comfy with and screw the opinions of everyone else lol. He was really supportive and said it's up to me and to do what makes me relaxed and happy. Plus it means he gets to help with night feeds! I also spoke to one of my best friends today who is six weeks behind me and she was really supportive too. She only managed to bf for a day before switching to formula which I was a wee bit surprised to hear but again, she said not to let anyone guilt me into thinking I'm making the wrong decision. Feeling so much better about it now! 
How is everyone anyways? Kaybee that doesn't sound good, def mention it to your midwife. I haven't felt anything like that. Just feels like baba is doing the macarena in there sometimes! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's nice :) I bet you're so glad you spoke to him now :)


----------



## arlene

Yeah, very relieved!! Think I was more worried and stressed about him being disappointed with me but he's been very supportive :) xx


----------



## lj2245

That's exactly what you need eh? I wish my husband was as supportive! He just likes to create drama though, I know he doesn't actually mean what he says.


----------



## bbymc

Bleurgh!! Pregnancy is crappy! I was feeling better after my ligament pain subsided the other day but now my back and hips are agony and I'm totally exhausted! I fell over again last night too. Its all starting to make me apprehensive about being left on my own encase something happens. I'm meant to be going back to work on Friday. Really don't know how I'll manage but I'm worried if I go back to the doc, that they'll think I'm overreacting since these things are stuff that are common in pregnancy! 

I know if I go back to work though, I'll have to go on home visits alone and sit at my desk for hours on end. I can't sit for more than 10 mins now so I have no clue how I'd manage that. Home visits alone to vulnerable families scares me now incase I fall, but also, incase something happens as lots of the families have children with major behavioural issues or the parents themselves are scary, on drugs and violent and stuff.

Ock, I dunno what to do! :-(


----------



## lj2245

Falling over all the time is not a normal part of pregnancy. Being a bit off centre until you get used to having the extra weight on the front of you is. It's def worth a trip to the doc. 

As for the sitting thing, have you tried a maternity ball? Argos have them for £4 (exercise balls) and you could have one at the office at that price!


----------



## bbymc

Not tried a ball. Might see if I can get one tomorrow. As for the falling over, it's probably really bad or me cos I have a really mild form of cerebral palsy. Barely noticeable normally, but it does cause me to trip and lose balance more than someone without it. So now I'm pregnant, I'm clearly way more unstable. Doc won't be able to do anything about it though. :-/


----------



## bbymc

So I had a list of names and I've decided I've totally gone off most of them lol. We want a scottish name. Any ideas?


----------



## lj2245

Hamish? Angus? Mirren? Cameron? Ruaridh? Alastair? Fergus? Finlay? Cailin? 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head lol.


----------



## bbymc

Ooh, that's quite a lot I never thought of  Cailin, is that pronounced Kay-Lin? I've never heard that name before. Is it a boy's name?


----------



## lj2245

Girls name :) My friend Claire called her wee girl that.


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm. All the websites say its a boys name. It'd be nice for either I think. There's soooo many names. Dunno how to narrow it down lol.


----------



## arlene

Murren was my absolute favourite girls name, but John wouldn't let me have it! I like Eilidh and Catrina/catriona for a girl too. Caitlin is pretty too. I knew a Kirsty who used the gaelic spelling which was Ciorstaidh as well. Not really sure of any boys names. SS2 is a cameron :)


----------



## lj2245

Huh, strange. It's Gaelic for 'girl' so wonder why anyone would call a boy that lol! Eilidh is lovely :)


----------



## Kaybee

We still don't have a shortlist of names yet. Its so difficult when DH doesn't like anything I suggest. :wacko: I like Finlay but my stepbrother is Finlay and although we don't know each other I feel like I can't use it.

Eilidh & Cailin are lovely names. I think if baby was a girl she would of been called Holly.


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, I seen my MW on Tuesday and got blood taken and am expecting to hear that I'm anemic again! My blood pressure is very low which it usually is anyway but its even lower than usual so its not helping my dizzy spells. Heard baby's heartbeat too and he is measuring spot on so he is doing brilliant which is what matters....shame I have to fall apart though. My bump has been quite sore this week too.

Going to the docs tomorrow to get whooping cough jab. Apparently the doctor has to do it :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

We had a shortlist and have scrubbed every single name from it, except Rudy lol! 

I like Alexander. It was also my Grandfather's name so has some meaning! Stephen not so keen!


----------



## bbymc

My fave girl name is Eilidh lol. Not sure, but I think we're set on that unless baby doesn't look like an Eilidh lol. As for boys names, not much clue. I actually like Caelan, but if its just a spelling variation of Cailin and that means 'girl' then we won't be using that for a boy lol.

I liked all your names before Laura. How come you've scrapped them?

That's crap your not feeling good Karen. Are you still working? Glad baby is doing well, that always makes up for us feeling crap eh? I'm going to the midwife on Monday. Need to get the whooping cough jag too, wonder why the doc needs to do it.

I was back at the docs today. Getting an urgent referral to the physio for my back and hips and doc wants me to use a stick to stop me being so wobbly and give me some confidence when out the house. I feel like a wee old wifey! Lol


----------



## bbymc

Turns out Cailin is Gaelic for 'girl' like you said Laura, but Caelan is a boy's name which means 'victory' apparently but both are pronounced the same.


----------



## lj2245

They just didn't seem right. I dunno why. I don't think we'll agree on anything until the baby is born. 

Caelan is a nice name for a boy. I think the Lan sound at the end instead of Lyn makes it more masculine, even though it's not much of a difference. 

My back has been in agony all day today. Well, since about 9pm last night really. I got a rubbish sleep and haven't been able to nap today because of it. I've taken painkillers but it hasn't helped one bit. My pelvis is totally knackered now too. Sorry to hear you are both not on top of the world either lol. 3 months to go...... 3 months to go.


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah, still at work :cry: finish on 1 march :happydance: :happydance: hope your stick does the trick and helps. 

What are we like with all our crappy pregnancy symptoms. Am so looking forward to the day when baby is in my arms and I am drinking a huge mug of tea (or glass of rose) and not feeling crap! 

I like the name Callan for a boy but too similar to Kaiden for us to use.


----------



## arlene

I know a Callan as well actually. 

Sorry you're all feeling crappy!! My hip is really sore on the right at the moment, moving it forward is fine but any lateral movement is quite sore. Been having some bump pain too. Baby James obviously now thinks it's a laugh to kick me as hard as he can!! Little toerag! 

Hope you all feel better! I have my next mw app the week after next and am getting my whooping cough jab at the same time. Midwife is at 9 and the docs receptionist insisted I go there at 10 for the jab ti make sure I have enough time to get there, it's in the same bloody building!! Lol xx


----------



## Kaybee

Ooo baby has moved up from an aubergine to a squash! :haha:

Got the whooping cough jab and although my arm is sore with a little bruise I don't think its as sore as the flu one.

I must be anemic again as DH got a phone call from my docs yesterday asking me to collect a prescription. So I went in after work and its for iron tablets. Yuk. 

I'm not sure what to do about something. My sister had her 1st son a few years before I had K and she kept all the clothes in storage and said I could use them when K was born. It was great saved us a load of ££ although we did buy some bits and got quite a lot of clothes as gifts. Anyway she had her second son 9 months after K was born so as K was growing out of stuff I just put it all in storage bags and passed it on to her thinking that she would keep it again. Anyway she did keep it and I messaged her earlier this week asking about the newborn stuff and if it was in storage. She replies saying yes she was actually going to get the stuff out of the store this week. I asked why and she says she is going to sell everything. I then said can I go through the stuff first and I'd be happy to give her something for it. She said yes. Anyway she messaged me the other day saying she had left the 0.3M stuff with mum and she had accidently taken another 0.3M bag but she would give it to mum. Then I see the rest of the stuff on FB selling pages. I'm a bit pissed off about it because I *think* (can't be sure on this) a few of the bits were stuff I bought/was given and why did she not think to let me have a look through everything before advertising it. I've not said anything to her as not sure if I'm overreacting. :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

You're not overreacting at all. She said she would let you look through the stuff and you did purchase/were given as gifts some of the clothes. She can't go selling things you own and shouldn't be advertising anything before you have looked through the stuff. 

Do you ever get the feeling that your baby is bigger than a squash? Pretty sure mine is bigger than an aubergine lol!! 

I HATE iron tablets. I had to take them after Shaun was born and it was bad enough trying to go to the toilet as it was with the stitches never mind adding iron tablets into the mix :(


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks. I'll mention it to my mum and see what she says. To top it all off we are needing to spend some ££ on the car and now last night our washing machine packed in. I'm really starting to panic about how we are going to manage on SMP and DH only has a sat or sun job as he looks after K during the week & there are no FT jobs just now. I don't want to have to go back to work right away. :cry::cry:

I'm quite sure baby is bigger than a squash. :haha:

I had to take iron tablets when I was expecting K and they were horrid. Only took them for a few weeks and had to stop them.


----------



## lj2245

I know how you feel. Stephen earns a decent wage but we have struggled since I got made redundant. I was clinging on to the fact I am entitled to Maternity Allowance and that's an extra £500 a month but I have lost my wage slips and my ex boss is refusing to give me copies so it looks like I won't be getting that now, they won't accept the application without the wage slips. I have turned into a nuisance emailing everyone in my old office constantly but I don't care, I'm not giving up on £500 a month easily.

Our washing machine packed in a month before our wedding. Why does it always happen when you need the money for other things? We go one in the sale from Very (cheaper than Argos for the same one, oddly) and paid it interest free over 3 months. 

Will your tax credits not go up when you have a new baby? They don't take SMP into consideration so your earnings for the year will be much lower.


----------



## Kaybee

Its crap isn't it. Yeah I think we will get more tax credits but I'm not sure how much and I can never get the calculators to work right! Think we will just need to get w/m on credit card..Ive not used it in over a year as thats what we used to live on when i was on mat leave with k and am still paying it off. Seriously need a lottery win. 

You should for sure keep on at your old work. I wouldnt let that slide either. Can CAB suggest anything to make them more co-operative?

I sent my sister a message and she replied saying sorry she thought I was only after the newborn stuff. Not sure why it wouldnt of occured to her that the baby will get bigger especially after I asked to look through the stuff. :dohh: dont know if its all sold yet she neve said.


----------



## lj2245

She should share the money with you if it has. That way you can buy some stuff. I got a huge bag of clothes from Freecycle. Someone local advertised them and I thought I may as well see what they are like. It's a massive black bag full and most of the stuff still has labels on! 

Our credit card got abused when I went to babies r us last week. I thought i may aswell use it and pay it off when my Dad gives me money for the baby. The problem is I've spent £1500 :| Thank god it's a platinum card and is still interest free for another 9 months!

The citizens advice round here are useless. I phoned them when I was having problems with my Dads disability money and they gave me all the wrong information. I have a number for the MA helpline though so I'll give them a ring on Monday and see if they will help me.


----------



## Kaybee

She says she has taken my stuff out already. Im sure i spotted a couple of bits of mine in her pics but im not going to mention it. Dont want to fall out with her. Now i dont know if i should offer to buy what she has put up or just get my own stuff....which will probably be mostly off ebay anyway :dohh: i keep forgetting about freecycle. Dont think many people use it around my area. My friend gave me a huge black bag full of newborn boy clothes and shoes the other day so I will have more than enough newborn. I forgot how tiny the stuff is. :cloud9:

I wish my credit card was only 1500 :wacko: thankfully i just got a 0% int offer for 6 months as the 0% on one ran out so at least im not paying any interest for another 6 months. 

You could try ACAS they might be able to help. They have a load of info on their website too.


----------



## lj2245

I have spent that £1500 in 2 weeks though :| My Dad is giving me £1200 though so it's not too bad I guess. It's just so easy to go 'oh we'll put it on the credit card and pay it at the end of the month'. 

I have nothing above 0-3 months. I am hoping people will give us bigger size clothes as gifts. We are planning on having another baby quite close to this one so I'll need to keep our clothes incase we have another boy, otherwise I'd sell them to fund bigger stuff. Tesco and Asda have always done Shaun for new clothes though, cheap and last well. This baby will be the same. No Baby Gap or the likes for this wee one lol. Gumtree always have people selling bundles quite cheap so that's another option.


----------



## Kaybee

Awww I didnt realise you were planning to have another baby soon :cloud9: how exciting. I wish we had started having a family when we were younger. I feel too old and knackered now. Not sure my body could cope doing this again. 

Most of the clothes we buy is tesco, matalan and primark. They are in it for such a little amount of time seems silly to spend more the necessary. I do look out for next stuff second hand although i have been a bit disappointed with a couple of their tshirts i bought new that dont seem to have lasted well. :growlmad:


----------



## lj2245

I'm 31 next month so not that young! I wish I'd been able to give Shaun siblings years ago though. Totally sick of pregnancy already, been so sore the past couple of weeks. Can't believe I'll be doing it again! 

Stephen is taking me to the cinema tonight and I think I've gone OTT lol. Had a 2 hr bath with mud face pack and hair treatment, have perfume on. Put stuff in my hair and have actually styled it. I'm squeezed into my sexy underwear and even shaved my legs! I'm also wearing makeup I haven't worn since my wedding day and have painted my nails and toenails. I think I've let myself get carried away, it's only nandos and the hobbit!! I haven't been out in aaaages!


----------



## Kaybee

I was 36 in November although feel about 86 just now. :haha:

I so miss a bath. DH keeps saying I should go up this mums for one as she has a huge old fashioned type one and she lives a 2 min walk away but I'd just feel a bit awkward to. I'm meant to be having a night out in Feb with my sis and a few girls. Going to Dundee for a chinese & then to play some bingo so I will probably arrange to stay at my mums in Perth and she has a massive jacuzzi bath so will for sure be using that in the morning. I've really not been looking after myself lately either. Its hard to shave legs in the shower. 

Hope you and Stephen have a lovely night. It is nice to get dressed up and go out now and again. Me & DH will need to try fit in another date night before this LO makes an appearance.


----------



## lj2245

I don't think I'm ever out the bath these days :haha: I couldn't live without one. If you MIL doesn't mind maybe you could use her bath while she's out for the evening? That means you wouldn't need to worry about them chapping to go to the toilet :haha:

I have way too much makeup on for the cinema.


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls, 
Your financial situations sound a nightmare! It's horrible how everything seems to go wrong when you need the cash for something else! We're the same. Having to shell out for a vet bill this week as my dog managed to damage his eye. He's ok, but the bill is gona hit us hard! And we need to get a light fitted in our garden so that I can see when I go out at night with the dogs. We don't have one just now and I keep falling over cos I can't see! And our car needs fixed! Lol, the list is neverending!

I would definitely not give up on your old work Laura. Why are they being so awkward?? 

Karen, I would just go use your mil bath, cos even if you feel a bit awkward, if it makes you feel better in the long run, it'd be worth it. I was a bit like that when Ryan's mum offered to give me a massage. I was dead against it in the beginning cos it just felt awkward, but then I just thought, if it helps me, who cares lol. And I was really glad I went in the end.

An A for effort on the cinema trip prep Laura! My motivation to do anything like that has totally gone lol. I attempted to shave my legs the other day and ended up with cuts everywhere lol. Won't be doing that again in a hurry. Ryan thought it was hilarious!

We went down to Hawick yesterday to see my old school friend who has just had a wee boy. She's got three kids now, all adorable! I spent most of the time with wee James in my arms. He's only 5 weeks and sooooo cute! Made me realise I am sooo ready for this baby coming! I can't wait now lol! Watching Ryan with him was lovely too. Afterwards, Ryan even said, ' I can't wait til its our baby I'm holding!' Soppy, but pretty cute! Lol.

I'm soooo excited about our weekend away in march now cos yesterday Ryan and I were talking about all he things we have to look forward to before the baby in April. I was listing them and then at the end Ryan said ' oh, and our engagement!' Lol. When I asked him to repeat it o make sure I want hearing things, he just said, ' oh never mind, we might have another nice thing to look forward too' lol. He probably didn't mean to mention it and then didn't know how to recover. But now I'm thinking that's why he's been so keen to book a weekend away lol. Just need to wait and see I guess lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'm getting all my baby clothes 2nd hand. My cousin had a girl in may and is keeping stuff or me and my friend who just had a boy is keeping his stuff for me too. I reckon we'll get loads as gifts though. Ryan's mum already has a few bags full of stuff she picked up in the sales lol. I always keep an eye out on free cycle and gumtree, even eBay is good too.


----------



## Kaybee

Emma I did wonder if Ryan would be popping the question when you guys go away. :happydance:

When we were watching OBEM last week DH was saying 'aww look at the twins I'm getting broody' :haha:

My mum has come to the washing machine rescue. They have a removal & storage company and somebody that is moving has asked them to give their washing machine to charity or get rid of as the place they are moving to has an inbuilt so mum is giving it to me and I will put some ££ in a charity box. Brilliant timing. Now just need to find some cash to get the car fixed.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I just hope I'm right lol. 

That's excellent timing Karen! Saves you a fortune!! Is the stuff on the car urgent? We need to get ours valleted as its a total state thanks to having 2 big dogs. I'd never put a baby in it the way it is now! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Awww :) I hope he does propose :) It sounds promising! Has he been measuring your ring finger when you've been sleeping? Hehe.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, no, but he has asked where my jewellery is that I used to wear lol. Time will tell. Imagine the disappointment if I'm wrong lol x


----------



## bbymc

Well after a month of almost no nausea, my nausea is well and truly back! :-( I feel soooo sick!


----------



## Kaybee

I think he will.

Car isn't urgent as in it still goes but its got an oil leak and a big stone must of hit the headlight cause its got a massive hole in it. Light still works thankfully. Just think if we dont get it done now we will never get it done once i am on smp. 

That is rubbush that you are feeling ill. Are you back at work? Cant remember if i mentioned that i think kaiden has had slap cheek. Doctor wants me to go get more bloods done tomorrow to check that i am immune to it. Although the risks to baby are small and usually only up to 20 weeks they want to just check.

Laura how was your date night?


----------



## bbymc

I'm still off work, was signed off for 3 weeks on Thursday last week. So glad! I'm not coping well with being pregnant at all!

Slap cheek, I've heard of that but no idea wht it is. How would he get it?? Fingers crossed youre immune! Although, you're way past 20 weeks so hopefully it'll be ok even if you're not immune! X


----------



## lj2245

I'm so annoyed, I just typed out a massive message about date night, washing machines, proposals, MS and other stuff and it disappeared because I pressed a button on my keyboard that makes the page jump back. ArrrghhH!!


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I've done that before! Sooo annoying! How was date night then?

I managed to eat my tea and feeling ok now thank god. This is the 3rd day with nausea. Midwife said it sometimes can come and go. Great! Lol! :-(


----------



## lj2245

It was good. We went for a meal in Livingston but sacked the cinema because they didn't have any VIP seats and I didn't want to sit in a normal seat in a packed cinema for 3.5 hours with my bad back! We took the long route home though so had a nice wee drive, then we started watching season 1 of 24. Stephen made me breakfast in bed the next day, which was nice! Not worth getting all dolled up for though haha.


----------



## bbymc

Aww, sounds like you had a good time. Don't blame you for not wanting standard seats in the cinema! Breakfast in bed would be lovely. Bet it's just nice to have time together without Stephens beloved Football Manager getting in the way eh? Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Laura I've deleted messages before as well its v annoying! Sounds like you had a good weekend though.

I am so looking forward to finishing work. My last day is fri 1 march. I dont think I cope well with pregnancy either and I hate that I always feel like I am moaning about something!

Slap cheek is a parvovirus something. There are not really any obvious symptoms before the rash, when they are contagious, and the rash on the cheek does look like someone has slapped them. Its been doing the rounds at school/nursery.


----------



## lj2245

Absolutely. He has always played the game constantly but it has never bothered me as we still had conversation and did things together and sometimes I'd play too. A couple of months ago he joined a couple of 'clans' though and they have network games so they play different teams in the same league in the same game. They talk on Skype and since he started all that I can talk to him and he just doesn't hear me. It's doing my head in. I don't see the point in him being here at all if he's just going to sit on his laptop talking to strangers all day every day (when he's not at work), ignoring me and Shaun. I told him he wasn't to do it any more when the baby was born and at first he was saying he was trying to get as many games in as possible but now he's saying he doesn't need to give it up. I'm totally sick of it.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I feel the same Karen. Folk keep asking me how I am and I feel like I have nothing good to say - except ' at least baby is doing well' lol.

Aw Laura, that's tough. Could you not ask him to play it at certain times? Like, once you're in bed or when your out, or when our soaps are on the tv. Ryan's got back into playing it recently and literally carries his tablet everywhere to play it so I feel our pain! :-( it must be addictive!


----------



## lj2245

Originally we agreed it was a Tuesday and Friday night, when the clan played. Then he joined another clan so added Sunday night on to that. Then through November he said they had additional days playing as one of the guys had raised money for Movember and everyone who had donated money got to pick one extra session each. Since then it's been every single night. Sometimes he's up all night. I'm fed up with it. I've told him it better stop when the baby is born because there is no point in him being here if all he's going to do it sit on the couch talking to strangers.


----------



## lj2245

Just noticed you had put a message in Karen. I hope you are ok. It's worrying enough that your wee guy might have had it but things like that are always a worry in pregnancy. 

I know how you both feel about thinking you do nothing but complain. Stephen has said he's wondering if we should have another because all I've done is moan and groan.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I reckon it's good you've said that to Stephen! Hopefully he'll realise his priorities and cut down a bit! I really feel for you though. I used to feel like that when Ryan used to play poker 247. Luckily he stopped but it always worries me that he'll go back to it!


----------



## lj2245

He says 'oh but you're always on the internet'. Umm...no I'm not. I chat to my sisters and family and you guys but there's not much else I can do on here other than shop! What else does he expect me to do anyway, when he's busy talking to the clan guys all the time and playing that game. Even if we pay board games as a family, he will still play FM at the same time. He's got a serious problem and it doesn't matter how many times I tell him he's going to end up sad and alone with only his game and clan for company, he doesn't listen. 

Stephen used to bet a lot until he lost £85 on roulette once and he hasn't even so much as put a football coupon on since.


----------



## bbymc

It's a real shame that he can't see how bad things are. My brother used to be addicted to Xbox live before his kids were born. He literally lived in the spare room on the computer. He even used to pretend to be ill so he could get a day off and play it. It was a total joke. My sis in law threatened to leave and both me and my parents tried to talk sense into him. It was horrible! In the end my sis in law hid his Xbox and games at her mums house. He lost it when he found out and demanded to be told where it was. She didn't tell him and she pointed out to him how ridiculous it all was over a stupid game. After he calmed down, he seemed to realise, over the course of a fortnight without the game, what he could have lost. After that my sis in law hid the game 5 out of 7 nights and my bro became less addicted. Maybe you could hide the laptops? Make him realise he's addicted and possibly how that's affecting you? It's drastic, but it really works!


----------



## lj2245

I wouldn't know where to hide them! Plus he would literally moan all night until I gave him it back.


----------



## Cherrybump

Need to be strong. But i would hate to think it would back fire. Ryan is there same lol Love how both, wel your man is called Ryan and my ex is called Ryan lol but he lives with me lol. He's hooked on his games aswell. He now falls alseep in the living room. He has been having trouble sleeping and game back from doctor who have told him he is mildly depressed :| lol i said wonder if i can go up and see what they say about me then as im sure im worse than him. Apart from the fact i can sleep but i toss and turn because of the baby. 

If he's on his game i just go on my laptop. But i know im the one who has to evenually get up and clean stuff. like dishes washing and the living room as he always dumps his things on the floor. He cant keep doing that with the little on coming. Its hard for me to keep picking his crap up even if i ask for help he doesnt bother his ass. 

Men are super usless when it comes to family or helping out. I was just talking to another girl and i feel her pain so much we're sort of in the same situation. I cant wait to get another flat so i know i wont have to reply on anyone else but me. 

He to show him who's boss i think. Take the laptop away and leave it at someone elses house for a week or so.. xxx


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's a shame Ryan's being less than helpful Cherrybump. Have you tried talking to him? If there is no chance of you getting back together, can't he move out? Surely it'd be easier for him to do that than you?


----------



## bbymc

Btw, did you all know that the whooping cough vaccine is actually a preschool booster containing Polio, Diptheria, tetanus and the whooping cough? None of it live though. I didn't realise that, found out today when I got it.


----------



## lj2245

I've got mine a week tomorrow. 

I think I have managed to get my hands on some wage slips!! Hurrah! After harassing my old employer every day they told me to get in touch with the accountant, which I did. They said they will get me copies! Yaaaaaayyy!!!


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats fab Laura. What a relief eh? Hopefully it won't take long to sort out now :) x


----------



## lj2245

I know!! I almost cried. I'm waiting until I get them in my hand before I get too excited! 

Oh, I can't believe I forgot to say...we have decided on baby's name :) 

Alexander Thomas Japp. He'll be called Alex. Alexander when he's in trouble hehe :)


----------



## bbymc

Aww. I thought you might go with Alexander. Alexander Thomas japp is lovely. Shaun and Alex sounds good together too :)

We're pretty much decided too. Eilidh Dorina for a girl. Dorina after my mum and Nana. And then either Caelan Christopher or Lewis Christopher for a boy. Christopher after my cousin who died, provided his brother lets us use it. I wouldn't use it if he planned to use it for any future son he might have. All I'm not sure about is whether baby should just be McCafferty after Ryan or Lamb McCafferty after both of us.


----------



## lj2245

They are lovely :) What one is the boys name Ryan loves?


----------



## bbymc

Lewis. I like it too but i hate 'Louie', which it could be shortened too. So I'd prefer to use Caelan. I'm glad he's given up on having a Ryan though lol


----------



## lj2245

Haha yeah 1 Ryan is enough! I know 2 Lewis's and neither has been shortened! Actually, one Lewis is Lewis James and gets called LJ, but that was his parents choice. 

I'm worried about Al, Ali, Alec, Lex, Sandy and Xander lol! We like Alex though so will choose that as a nickname for him and hopefully he won't get called any of the other ones haha.


----------



## bbymc

i reckon if you choose Alex then there's not much chance he'll get anything else. Especially since Alex is so short.


----------



## lj2245

My sister is a rangers supporter and I know she'll try to call him Ally lol


----------



## Kaybee

Aww lovely names. I especially like Lewis but then it is Kaiden's middle name :haha:

We are still no further forward on names, in fact not even discussed them recently. 

That's great news that you should get the payslips you need Laura. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i would be easier for him to move out i guess. But it doesnt bother me that he's living here. I would prefer to move out instead lol ive always wanted a 2 bedroom house so this is my chance and that way Paige will have her own little room. lol xx


----------



## bbymc

So have you been looking for a place to move to? Or are you waiting on a council house? It'll definitely be easier for you if you had 2 bedrooms!

Laura, how did your SPD start? I just got some really sharp and achey pains right at the front of my pubic bone. Hurt like hell till I sat down. Seems to be gone for now. Fingers crossed its not the start of anything and doesn't come back!


----------



## lj2245

Umm....pain in my pubic bone. It's bad when I'm lying down and have to move my legs (because you use that area to do the lifting) and painful when I'm walking. I barely notice it when I'm sitting. I also get crunching and popping when the 2 bones grind and separate. 

I feel like my pelvis is on fire :( I really hope you don't have it, it's horrible. It also made my last labour so much longer because I couldn't be too active.

Did any of you watch OBEM? The Latvian woman had me in tears. Even Stephen was almost crying for her.


----------



## bbymc

Ock, i thought that. I hope it was a one off pain! I do not want to get that!

I'm watching OBEM the now. Feeling soooo sorry for that woman. Seeing her waddle to the taxi with all her stuff broke my heart!


----------



## lj2245

Yeah. When she started crying in her living room, that set me off. Then the wee car seat with the snowsuit in it all ready.....


----------



## bbymc

I know. I was bubbling away to myself! She's sooo strong to be able to do that! I'd fall apart if I had to give birth alone!

I've not had anymore pelvic pain today yet.


----------



## lj2245

Hurrah! Mine is so much worse today :( It was grinding all night last night and I couldn't get comfy at all. I'm too big now to be able to lie on my back for anything more than 5 mins and my hips are KILLING me. Ugh. 

Roll on April :)


----------



## Kaybee

Surprise surprise I have developed a pain in my pubic bone area too. Its not constant thankfully. Just feels like its going to split in 2 now and again. :wacko:

I really felt for that girl on OBEM as well. Was a bit surprised that her best friend refused to be her birthing partner. :shock:


----------



## lj2245

Apart from being shattered today has been the best day EVER!!! I got the wage slips but even better than that...

The company I interviewed with in November called me today offering me a part time post from Monday until I want to go on maternity leave :D It's brilliant news. I figure I will work as long as I can but hopefully until the last week in March when the schools go on Easter Holidays :) It means I'll be bringing in extra cash and it also means I can delay my application for MA. If I wasn't working my payments would start from next week but if I have a job I can decide when they start, which means they will last until January 2014 instead of October 2013 :D 

Hurrah!!!


----------



## bbymc

Yay! Great news Laura!! I'm so chuffed for you! Will you manage to work with your spd being so bad though? Maybe work will be a good distraction?

That's crap you've got pain as well Karen. Mine is the same. Only had it a few times today. Doesn't last long but its mega painful! Maybe it's just pressure fom baby's head or something.


----------



## lj2245

I think it's normal to have SOME pain in your pelvis as hormones loosen ligaments to separate your pelvic bones. I think it becomes a problem when the bones get too loose and grind/bang together. I guess you can only wait and see. I did get a lot of help when I was pregnant with Shaun, I got crutches and a support belt and a physio. This time they said they dont supply the belts any more but you can get physio advice and crutches. I already have crutches for my arthritis and remember the physio advice from last time so I am just managing it on my own. 

I hope to be able to manage work. They couple that own the business are fully aware of my situation and have said I can take my maternity ball and rest frequently. I can also go on maternity leave as soon as I need to :)


----------



## bbymc

Sounds like they'll be good to work for! Beats my work any day! Fingers crossed you manage til the end of march! It'll be great for you to have distraction of work. I'm finding the days dragging on and on cos I'm not at work.

Yeah, I doubt we'll get anything as bad as you've been with your spd Laura. I reckon at this stage it's probably pretty standard. I'm just paranoid cos my sis in law had it with 2 of her pregnancies and she couldn't walk or do anything in the end and was in complete agony. That scares me!!


----------



## Kaybee

Laura that is brill news I am so pleased for you. The couple sound really great too. 
:happydance:

I was thinking my pelvis pain was just the standard loosening. Had to walk about a bit today and it really nips when walking but not agony. Might try look up some yoga positions and see if I can do some stretching.


----------



## Kaybee

Can't remember if its been mentioned in here but asda baby event started online today. Am away to have a wee look!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. It was a council house im going for lol pain in the butt waiting lol. Oh i watched OBEM last night poor girl felt so bad for her. But at the end of it (week later) her mum got through wish made me bubble away again x


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> Can't remember if its been mentioned in here but asda baby event started online today. Am away to have a wee look!

Yeah they have the 6 pack of tommee tippee bottles for £10, which is even better than the £12 I got them for in the tesco sale!!


----------



## bbymc

i went on the asda site but i couldn't see anything about a baby event :(

Ryan just came in the door from work and somethin had clearly annoyed him so he was a bit moody. No big deal normally but tonight it somehow resulted in me turning into a hormonal greetin face! Lol. I laugh now, but it really wasnt funny. Clearly everything's just taking its toll but, jeez! I felt pretty sorry for Ryan afterwards! He was askin me what was wrong and why i was upset and i felt like a right idiot cos i had to say that i didn't really know. Lol! I feel much better now I've had a good cry though lol. I guess that's pregnancy hormones in all their glory lol. Never done anything like that before. Duno what came over me. Lol


----------



## lj2245

I doubt it will be the last time that happens hehe :) I've been ok this time but with Shaun I was a wreck. I remember having a full blown breakdown in a shop because they didn't have any bananas! To be fair, I had terrible ms and all I could eat was toast and banana so to me, it was the end of the world. There was also a story in take a break about a dying woman who knitted Santas for her family and that had me roaring and crying. My sister thought it was hilarious and stole the article. She used to wave it about all the time to set me off again!!


----------



## bbymc

lol. Its weird how its simple silly things that can set it off. I felt so stupid but i had absolutely no control over it. Lol. Fingers crossed it doesnt happen again! At least i was at home and Ryan was there. I'd have been so embarrassed if it was in a shop like your banana incident

i had a lovely dream last night. Dreamt i had given birth and was in the hospital bed holding the baby up nxt to my shoulder. It was sound asleep all cuddled in and i was just contentedly listening to it breathing. That was the whole dream lol. It was lovely though. I woke up feeling so relaxed lol.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, apologies for the mega delayed post!! 

Great news about your job Laura!! Hope it goes well and it's great they're being so flexible with you already!! 

I've been getting spd too I think :( started off two weeks ago feeling like I had pulled a muscle at the top of my leg. Now it's agony every time I roll over and a throbbing pain in my pelvis that comes and goes but when it's there, it's really sore! U've taken to sitting on a hot water bottle at work every so often to try and relieve it. Called my midwife who has booked me in for physio but first available appointment is the 30th. 

It sucks we're all feeling so sore! I'm sure our babas will be worth it in the end :) 

Cheryl I hope you can get the house sorted soon. We had someone come to view our flat today. They seemed to really like it so hopefully they'll put an offer in and we can get the house we want! 

Xx


----------



## Kaybee

So got my blood test results today and I have been exposed to the slapped cheek virus. When my doctor phoned me he said that as I was over 20 weeks they were not going to do anything but note it in my maternity records. Then a while later a specialist from ninewells phoned me and says they want me to come in on monday for an emergency scan and then they will scan me a week later to check baby progress. She did say they are being cautious and that there is a less than 3% risk to baby but I also thought it was unlikely to get the virus as an adult. I dont even know when I will be seen just to be there for 9 and they will fit me in. 

Emma your dream sounds lovely :cloud9:


----------



## lj2245

Aww no. You must be so worried but it will be lovely to see your wee man again :) Fingers crossed everything is ok, I'm sure it will be but glad they are being cautious.


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's a worry Karen! I'm sure the wee man is safe and sound in there though. It's good the hospital are being cautious. Not much fun for you, but at least you'll get to see him again. I hope you don't have to spend too long waiting to be seen on Monday!

We're just back from our 3d scan. Baby was lying awkwardly and wouldn't move and kept turning its head away lol. So we got some pics but they said they weren't very good, the video is quite rubbish. So we've to go back for a retry when I'm 32 weeks and baby has much less space to move away lol.


----------



## bbymc

I've tried to add some pics to this. Hope it works.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaybee

Your pics are good Emma. How exciting that you get to go back for another scan AND its free...that's my fave price :haha:

Well I thought there was a 3% risk but a girl on a slapped cheek thread has said its 33% risk of me passing it on to baby and it can take up to 10 weeks for baby to 'catch' it. Hurry up Monday!


----------



## arlene

Aww Karen, hop everything goes ok on Monday, I'm sure bubs is fine!

Lovely pics Emma!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww thats not good Karen! Fingers crossed he's ok in there! If he does catch it, have they said how it might affect him though?


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks girls. Emma did you spot anything during the scan that would indicate baby sex? I know you dont want to know but when we had K scan the sonogropher put the wand on my belly and it was rignt on baby's bits - we couldn't miss them :haha:

With the slap cheek virus the risk is mostly anemia which they would treat in utero with a blood transfusion but if its left untreated it can be fatal. Not going to lie, I am quite scared but am trying to think positive that there is a 67% chance he will be fine. 

Hope this snow clears away quick as will have to be away early to get through to dundee and thinking maybe if I can get there sharp they can fit me in first. 

Think me and Kaiden might make some cakes this avo. I'd rather take K out on his sledge but know I would overdo it and lets face it I struggle getting up and down the stairs so not sure I would manage to pull his sledge!


----------



## lj2245

Are you sure the woman in he Slapped Cheek thread is correct? What's her qualifications? What I mean is, if your doctor is saying 3% why wouldn't that be more accurate than her 33%? 

I'd be more inclined to believe a doctor than a stranger...

I hope your wee one is ok :( It must be horrible having to wait until Monday.


----------



## Kaybee

I think I misheard the doctor as have now read (on a health website) that if mum has the infection that one third of babies will develop the infection too. The risk is greatest before 20 weeks so will just keep telling myself that.


----------



## lj2245

Oh...crap. Roll on Monday.


----------



## bbymc

Yikes! There's still way more chance that he'll be fine so I'd just think positively. Especially since you're past 20 weeks. I'll cross my fingers for you! 

Nah, we never saw anything to indicate sex. But there was one bit when you could see a side view of baby including its leg, there's a pic of that on my fb. When that was on the screen I was terrified baby would move and flash us lol. I kept averting my eyes lol. We never got any inclination but I still think baby's a girl lol. Lots of Folk are saying boy now though after seeing the pics lol.


----------



## lj2245

Nahhhhh wee girl :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol, it's got a dainty wee face I think, looks feminine to me, if I had to guess.

My parent both think its the double of Ryan already lol. Not sure I'm seein that though. Just looks like a baby to me lol. Needless today, Ryan's chuffed. He thought the umbilical cord was a willy at one point and said ' is that his tackle? It's massive! Lol!' Idiot!


----------



## Kaybee

I am crap at guessing baby sex. Good that he or she didn't flash you though.


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: at ryan's tackle comment.


----------



## lj2245

Haha. I'm surprised he could make anything out! When we had ours I kept saying things like 'Oh look at his little foot' or 'Wow look at him yawning' and Stephen said he couldn't make anything out! I've even been through the DVD with him and paused it and pointed and he still can't see it. Men! 

I've got a pamper night booked for tonight. My sister is coming over and we have a mobile beautician coming to give us facials, manicures and pedicures. I'm so excited but I'm worried it wont happen because the snow is really starting to come down and we're so rural it might block the roads. 

We went car hunting yesterday. Stephen has a Peugeot 207 which only has 3 doors and 4 seats and I have a Corsa which has 5 doors and 5 seats but my Dad has been complaining because when we have 2 car seats in the back, there wont be room for him. I would normally have ignored him but my car is 3 years old in April. I was thinking we will likely have another baby in the next couple of years. Stephen still has a year on his finance and by then his car will be 5 years old but he just uses his if he needs to go somewhere and I'm using my car. It only has 10000 miles on the clock so we know we can get a good price for it when the finance is up. We have decided to trade mine in for a 7 seater and keep his until the finance is done then sell it and either buy a banger or make do with 1 car. We thin we have found the perfect car :) Nissan Qashqai+2 :) It's lovely and it's big enough for us, 3 kids and even my Dad lol. The problem is, my car can only be traded in after April 7th so if we book the trade for then it might be a bit close with the baby coming lol. Hopefully I'll be late again and we can get the new car on the 7th and then kit it out with car seats before I go into labour lol. They said it takes between 8 and 12 weeks to order a new car and have it made so it might go over that date....ekk!


----------



## bbymc

Well, if you're only trading one car atm then you'd still have the other one if you went into labour. Not as nice as a new car, but it'd do until the new one came.

You're lucky you're getting a pamper session!! I could do with one of them. Does it cost a lot more to get he person to your house? Fingers crossed the snow doesn't stop the person coming! The snows stopped here just now. It's pretty thick underfoot though. Makes me terrified I'll fall!


----------



## lj2245

No it's much cheaper. She's charging £15 for a 45 min facial and massage and £10 each for 30 min manicures and pedicures. I'm getting 1hr 45 mins treatment for £35 lol! Cannot wait. 

The problem is we have to take my car to Livingston to swap it for the new one. It will be fine if it's before or after I have the baby but I have this horrible feeling I will go into labour on the day we are supposed to trade haha :)


----------



## Kaybee

I think I am going to treat myself to a wee treatment at the end of the month. I really need my hair cut but don't think I can face the heat/noise in the salon so saving that treat for once LO is here or maybe one day once my mat leave starts. (6 more weeks at work!) I went to a pamper party at my sisters last year and got shellac french polish on my nails and it was fab. Keep meaning to buy some gel polishes as I got a uv lamp for my bday so can do my own.


----------



## lj2245

My hair badly needs done too but I doubt I'd be able to sit in the chair at the hairdressers for long enough for them to do it justice lol. Not had it cut since just before my wedding in July! It's soooo long now though, I want to keep growing it.


----------



## Kaybee

It was june-july the last time i got mine done too. I can just imagine what my hairdresser is going to say when i go back :blush:

Im just laughing at k playing with his leaptop. It asks him who is your best friend and he is saying duke :cloud9:


----------



## bbymc

I badly need mine done too. Don't think it's been cut in about a year. It's so expensive where I usually go though. Think I'll need to find somewhere more local and much cheaper cos we're skint!

I guess you'd just need to make the company aware of your situation Laura. If you had to trade a few days late I'm sure it wouldn't matter to them too much.


----------



## lj2245

Awww he's so sweet :) Is he looking forward to his brother coming? Do you think he'll be jealous?


----------



## Kaybee

My hairdresser is pricey too but switched to a newly qualified guy and he is cheaper and i actually really like him. Mind you its so long since ive been he has probably gone up in price now.

Im hoping he wont get jealous. He loves babies and if someone cries he always goes up and gives them a cuddle and says its ok dont cry. Love him :cloud9: he keeps asking can i see your baby and he lifts my top up and gives bump a kiss. Sometimes he says sweet dreams to him too when he is going to bed. 

The last two times he spotted my boobs when i have been getting dressed he has pointed at them and said i like these :haha::haha:


----------



## lj2245

Oh! Hahahaha that is brilliant :) :haha: What a boy! That will be one you always remember and can tease him about when he's older :) Sounds like he's going to be an amazing big brother too :) 

I'm worried about Shaun being jealous too. He's older so should understand better but he's so used to having everyone to himself. He's the only child on my side, no cousins or other grandchildren and until the 14th Dec he was the only child on his Dad's side too. His aunt had a wee girl, Lucy and he's been asking me recently if everyone loves Lucy more than they love him. Then he said that everyone plays with and talks to the new baby and they ignore him and he thinks when his brother comes we will do the same. I love my boy to bits so I know that won't happen but I hope I can reassure him of that. He's got so much on his wee mind just now with his Gran dying, I don't want him worrying about anything else! Wee soul.


----------



## Kaybee

There is never a dull moment with kaiden around :haha:

Aww it would break my heart too if kaiden felt left out. My plan is to try involve him as much as possible and try make sure to have one to one time with him. Its more visitors im thinking might make him feel left out. My mum said thats when i would get jealous of my little sister people would come in and just make a fuss of the baby and ignore me.


----------



## lj2245

I've tried to explain that people are going to be excited to meet the new baby and to get to know the baby but they already love him to bits and were just as excited when he was born. Hopefully they will be ok :)


----------



## bbymc

Aww, I hope they're not jealous! I'm sure if you just turn them into 'mummy's best little helper' they'll enjoy it and feel proud to be helping you.


----------



## Kaybee

Laura are you getting a present from the baby for Shaun? We will get something and a friend who recently had her second DS said DS1 got DS2 a little something too which he picked out himself so think we will get Kaiden to pick out a little teddy or something.

I've just been looking at meal planners/menu ideas to try cut down our weekly shopping bill. I've not really come up with any plans yet but am starving now. :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking about getting him something, yes. Don't know what yet though. Maybe something he can do with me or Stephen without the baby. Or a Toys R Us voucher, which is his favourite gift ever. Shaun has already got the baby a Little Brother t-shirt :) 

I have the worst sleep ever last night. I was soooo relaxed after my pamper session and went to bed with a magazine. I fell asleep so easily but my hips were so sore and I could not get comfy at all. I can't lie on my back at all now and couldn't lie on my sides, so I sort of sat up all night. Every time I move my pelvis is crunching. It feels like the whole area is so bruised. I was feeling sorry for myself today so Stephen made me breakfast and I fell asleep on the couch with him stroking my hair at 1pm. I woke up at 3 and Stephen had left for work. I have started coughing though...it's a persistent tickly cough. This is just what I need when I'm starting work tomorrow :( 

What are menu planners? I cook a lot of meals from scratch and always plan my meals a week in advance but I just choose things we haven't had in a while. Tesco do 3 for £10 on some meats too so I always try to consider things like that. I use a lot of frozen veg to keep costs and waste down.


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. I'm really suffereing today too!! Like you Laura, I just feel like it's bruised, like someone has given me a good hard kick between the legs!! 

Hopefully Shaun and Kaiden won't feel left out, think the idea of a gift from the new baby is great! My best friend is due 6 weeks after me and she has a wee girl already. I'm gonna make sure I get something for Sophie when the new baby arrives too xx


----------



## Kaybee

How cute a little brother t shirt. 

Thats rubbish that you's are suffering. My pelvic pain comes and goes but find I need to sleep propped up for reflux. My hips give me bother anyway but usually sleep on my front but of course cant do that now so have to swap side to side. Not long to go now though. 

Laura I hope you have a good day at your new job tomorrow.

Menu planners are just ideas for meals for the week. I do that anyway but was just looking for some inspiration. Most of the stuff I make is from scatch, and I make a list and do the shopping online so I dont get distracted but I still seem to spend about 100 a week. Just want to drastically cut it down. Am thinking I migt try going to aldi or lidl but the trouble is I would need to do it after work and most days as soon as i get in the car i just wanna head straight home. What kind of stuff do you make? Any cheap recipes?

Arlene when my friend had her second baby i got her eldest, who is 2, a pack of stickers so she wouldnt feel left out as i had got the new baby a new outfit. She loved them.


----------



## lj2245

I try to make things as cheap as possible lol. I like to make spag bol a lot as my 2 love it. Making that tomorrow as its so easy and my sister and her GF are coming for dinner so I can feed all of us for a couple of quid! I use tesco frozen healthy living mince which is only about £2.50 and half a pack is more than enough for 3. I brown some frozen diced onion and add the mince to brown, then add 2 cartons of passata (29p each) and an oxo cube, then some dried garlic powder. I add oregano, parsley and basil (all dried) and some sugar to take out the bitterness of the passata and thats it done after seasoning! I serve it with spaghetti and garlic bread. 

onion - 25p (1/4 of a £1 bag)
mince - £1.25
passata - 60p
oxo - 5p
herbs & garlic cant be more than 10p
spaghetti - 50p
garlic bread - £1

£3.75 total :) 

Sometimes if I'm being really cheap I make pasta instead of spaghetti and will boil some broccoli and cauliflower (frozen). I chop the veg up into wee bits and mix it in with the bolognaise then mix in the pasta. Because I'm adding the veg I only need to make half the amount of bolognaise and it's really healthy too :) 

Another cheap dinner I like to make is what Shaun calls 'awesome soup'. I make soup with diced turnip, carrot and potato, a leek, ham stock cubes, pearl barley and lentils. It's all so cheap and its more like a stew than a soup. I service it with crusty bread. Shaun absolutely loves it. 

The tesco dinner for £6 is good if you cant be bothered cooking. Main, side and dessert for £6. It's not very healthy though so we only have that once in a blue moon and I always serve a massive bowl of salad with it. 

Chilli con carne is easy and cheap too. Mince, onion, frozen peppers, passata or tinned tomato, garlic, cumin, coriander, paprika, cinnamon. You're supposed to add kidney beans (tesco value - about 20p a tin) but my family hate them so I don't. 

These are all the dinners that I have all the ingredients for in my cupboard and freezer at any time. If I run out of cash or can't be bothered to go to Tesco, I know I can always knock any of these up. Well, except the soup. 

Stir fry is good too if you have a kid who isn't fussy. Chicken, stir fry veg (pennies in tesco), dried egg noodles and soy sauce. You can add honey too if you want a bit of sweetness. Or lime juice and a little brown sugar if you want it tangy.


----------



## bbymc

Thanks for the meal tips! My cooking repetoire is rubbish lol. I'll try those on Ryan once I can stomach cooking again. Lol. It's always good to know super cheap meals!

My pelvic pain has been pretty bad today too. Usually if I swap ling on one side to the other I'm ok but last night that didn't wok and I hardly slept. :-( I just keep reminding myself I don't have long to go now! I'm finding it all so depressing!

Good luck on your first day tomorrow Laura. I hope it goes well!


----------



## Cherrybump

bbymc are you 29 weeks today lol i can just read the bit lol.

If so we both at same stage cant wait to get to the end and meet my little princess x


----------



## bbymc

Yeah 29 weeks today! 11 to go, it's gona drag!!


----------



## arlene

Aww wow we're all getting so close!! 

Talking of recipes, I got one for Persian chicken when I was on the Tesco diet plan. you basically marinade chicken in mixed herbs, cinnamon and turmeric, fry it off in the pan then add some homey and fresh orange juice and let it simmer. We usually have it with couscous or rice and some pitta bread. very healthy and filling! We tend to make a massive tray of lasagne at a time as well although we're uber lazy and use dolmio sauce. Usuay get 6 portions out of it though xx


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks for the recipes. I will need to add them to my list! 

So been for scan this morning and baby is doing well. :happydance: It can take 10 weeks for baby to develop symptoms so the practice here is to do weekly scans for 12 weeks. Thankfully I should be able to get them done in Perth now and as I'm due in less than 10 weeks it will be until he is born. It was good to see him again :cloud9:

Laura hope your first day was good.


----------



## Cherrybump

YaY! im chuffed we're same due date bbymc


----------



## arlene

That's great news Karen! And great you'll get to see him every week until the big day! 

I have a mw appointment tomorrow morning so gonna speak to her about the spd symptoms I have, see of she can recommend anything between now and physio on the 30th. xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's good news :) Be great to see baby every week too! I have a growth scan on the 13th March, so looking forward to that.


----------



## bbymc

That's good news Karen. You'll be more familiar with baby than ever by the time he is born!  Have you got a name for him yet? I can't remember.

How was your first ay Laura? Bet it was great to be doing something different eh? It can get soooo boring sitting in the house a lot.

I thin I'm gona have to go back to the docs soon cos these pelvic pains are definitely getting worse and stopping me doing every day stuff. Even going upstairs to the toilet is becoming a dreaded experience lol.

I've been looking into using cloth nappies. Anyone got any experience or thinking of using them?? I think they'll work out way cheaper, especially if another baby comes along in the future.

Cherrybump, I take it you'll be giving birth at the Royal? We might be in at the same time!


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks.

Arlene hope mw can suggest something that helps. What about some kind of support belt?

Laura is that a private scan you get in March?

Emma we havent agreed on a name yet :wacko: i dont have any experience with cloth/fluff but some of the nappies are gorgeous. My sister tried it for a while with her first but didnt stick with it for long. If you go the natural parenting section on here there are loads of mums there that use them and would keep you right. Think there is a for sale section too and am sure there are groups on FB where people sell them. The council here do a cheap starter pack. It might be worth checking your local council.

My SIL just phoned to tell me my neice has slapped cheek now. I feel bad that I hadnt already told her that I was going for a scan today but didnt want to worry everyone. She was ok about it.


----------



## lj2245

No it's a NHS scan because Shaun was so big lol. They are also giving me a Glucose Tolerance Test tomorrow too. Apparently it's standard if you have already had one over 9lbs. 

I haven't used cloth nappies, it all looks too confusing to me! Too many different parts and brands :S

Mothercare sell support belts, they might help you Arlene but tbh I didn't get any relief while using mine last time around and my midwife told me they don't issue them any more, just crutches and advice! I tried using crutches too but that didn't help either :S


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> How was your first ay Laura? Bet it was great to be doing something different eh? It can get soooo boring sitting in the house a lot.

It was good! They are going to be a good company to work for. Have agreed to time off for all my appointments, including the 2 I have this week and have said I can go home at any time if I ever feel unwell or too tired. I can work until I want to too, so I don't need to give notice of my intention to take maternity leave. I sat about all day doing adminy stuff and playing with the 2 Boston Terriers, Elvis and Edith :) I'm sooooo tired now though :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun. :) Would be so funny if we did go the same day lol. xx


----------



## bbymc

glad your first day went well laura. They sound great to work for! Your brave going out in all that snow with your spd being so bad though. Im terrified to step out the door incase i fall. I havent been out in days! Largely cos my back's so sore, but still.

Ive got a support belt from mothercare. Cost £35 but really didnt help much. Its quite uncomfy too so i kinda felt like i was trading a fraction of the pain to sit and feel uncomfy anyway. Not great really. 

What did the MW say arelene?

So do you reckon kaiden passed the virus onto your niece Karen? Can't really be helped i suppose. How is kaiden with it anyway? Better?


----------



## Kaybee

Thats a shame the support belt hasnt helped. i took the bus today and that means a bit of a walk which was not easy with my sore pelvis and trying to keep upright on the snow and slush :wacko:

Kaiden is fine. It didnt really seem to affect him at all. Not sure if my neice got it from, me, kaiden it could of been someone at school as it is doing thr rounds. 

Laura glad your first day went well.


----------



## lj2245

I got my Glucose Tolerance Test today. The glucose syrup was minging! Ugh. I had a student midwife and she had to take blood before I took the syrup. She was supposed to take about 5 vials but poked the needle in and put 1 tube in and it made this hissing noise and blood spluttered out, like it had air in it. She panicked and pulled the whole thing out and my vein collapsed. Lovely! She then had to try and go in the other arm to get the rest but bottled it and my midwife had to do it. Then when I went back after the 2 hours they had to take more...so I've been treated like a pin cushion today and my right arm is black and blue! 

Tried to have a relaxing bath this afternoon but ended up with Shaun, Stephen, the cat and the dog all in the bathroom with me at one point. Trying to get peace is a nightmare in this house sometimes lol!

How are you all doing? Sounds like we all have achey pelvises. Mine is not too bad when I'm awake and walking about but absolutely kills me when I'm sleeping or trying to get up from the couch.


----------



## bbymc

Yikes Laura that sounds sore! My veins always collapse when I get blood taken. Usually takes a few attempts and I end up black and blue. I always take arnica cream with me now lol.

I'm not too achey today but I've been exhausted and really nauseous and sick all day. :-( I had my friend come visit though so that was a welcome distraction! Been feeling pretty lonely recently so it was nice to see a different face lol.

I've developed a rash In my groin. It's not itchy, but its bumpy and sore to touch. No idea what it is, dunno if I should go to the docs or not. Been putting sudocrem on it but thats done nowt. :-/


----------



## arlene

Midwife said the physio might give me a support belt for it, and it's as likely to get worse as it is to get better! I haven't been as sore today except when I got up this morning. MW gave me a list of dos and donts to help as well. Got my bloods done today as well and got my whooping cough jab. My arm is a bit tender but I don't feel as bad as I did with the flu jab. 

Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like you would be better seeing a doc Emma. It's probably nothing if its not itchy but you can't be too careful!! 

Hopefully the physio will give you the belt Arlene. I hope it helps and you get some relief. 

I'm off for another night sleeping sitting up! It's much better than lying on my side :) 

Been looking at Shaun's baby photos. It's made me feel all sad that he's not a baby any more lol. I feel like its flown in too quick!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Yeah Laura on starting ur job Hun..x

I'm sorry ur all in pain, I'm the same I've got the sorest back ever... I went to wishaw physio and they don't hand support belts out anymore u need to buy them so I hope the physio u go to Arlene gives u one.. I've just been sitting on my gym ball everynight and tht really helps. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hello Cheryl :) How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while!


----------



## bbymc

hey Cheryl. I was wondering where you'd disappeared too. Thats crap your back hurts. Seems we're all the same with our aches and pains lol. Not sure if its comforting or makes me feel like a total sap tho lol.

Yeah I'm def gona go to the docs now. I think the rash is probably a heat rash since I'm sweating a lot more. Different from the kind I'd usually get when abroad but a heat rash all the same. Its not that tho. I've developed mega pain in my lady parts lol. It usually feels like just the bone bit is bruised but i was up all night last night with the whole area feeling totally battered. Only time i got relief was when i was lying on my bak with my legs open lol. Very ladylike lol. Didn't really help my back much tho. God knows whats goin on but its way too sore to ignore! :(


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like SPD! My lady parts feel like someone has booted the crap out of them repeatedly! If I move they pop and crunch but I don't remember it being like that with Shaun...with him it was just the paaaaain! 

I have taken to sleeping sitting up :( I get relief when lying on my back but I can't breathe properly lying that way now, baby is all the way up to my breastbone and loves to lie high up on my left lung.


----------



## bbymc

If I had a reclining chair I'd have slept upright last night. It's agony again today. Painful unless I just sit with my legs open. Looks ridiculous. It hurts more when my clothes are against it too, very odd.

God I'm sick of being pregnant lol. Can't wait til my body is mine again lol.

I'm totally pissed off with Ryan! He finished work last night at 2am and txt askin me if I'd mind if he stayed out for a few drinks. Since he usually goes way overboard I said it was up to him but id prefer that he just came home since he'd end up out all night and sleeping all day when we're mean to have plans today. After that, obviously not what he wanted to hear, he ignored my texts and calls and I had no idea what was going on. He came home plastered at 5.30am and acted like he'd done nothing wrong! He's still in bed now and I'm guessing he won't get up till e needs to get sorted for work. What's the point in asking me if I mind and then ignoring my response?? Apart from that, he ignored my calls and texts after that. Imagine I'd gone into labour or something?? Twat!!


----------



## lj2245

Yeah...what was the point in asking if he was just going to ignore you? Strange one that. He obviously thought you wouldn't mind then decided to take the 'up to you' part of your reply literally and ignore the rest. The sensible thing to do is tell him he's out of order and an idiot and then let it go, just for an easy life but I know if it were me, I'd be in a huff with him all day and would make him grovel for days. He'll be wanting to act like an idiot as long as he can before the baby comes...which is shit because you don't have that option but it's somehow different for guys. You will see what I mean when the baby is born...you will have to ask if he minds watching the baby while you have a bath/go to the shop/have a nap while he will never think to ask if you mind watching the baby. 

Stephen bought a ticket for the Hearts semi final of some diddy cup without telling me then slipped it into conversation the other day when he asked if I would run him into Edinburgh then go in at 2am and pick him up. I told him to get lost. He can get the train in and the train back and I'll pick him up at a reasonable time in Lanark. He's even arranged the day off work to go. Funny how he can do that for football but not for anything else! 

They must think we are daft wee women.


----------



## bbymc

I'll definitely make sure he knows I'm mad!!

You're right though, I mean, my dad said the other day... ' I think Ryan needs to go out with his mates cos its a shame that he's kinda just working then helping you all the time.' I was like, ermmm... So it's a shame for him even though I've been ill for the whole pregnancy, hardly able to work, unable to do most things without help now and never see anyone except family and the 4 walls of my house in the last god knows how long??!! His response was.... yeah but you chose to get pregnant! ( as if ryan didnt!) That made me sooooooo mad!!!

I'm so angry with Ryan though, cos all he had to do was txt back and say that he was staying out. Ignoring my calls just made the situation soooo much worse! That's pretty disrespectful!

Can't believe Stephen asked you to pick him up so late!! Good on you for telling him to get lost!! Maybe you could use the fact that he can take days off for football as leverage to get him to take days off for something you can do together?


----------



## lj2245

Hah. I told him about the 36 week scan date and he said he might have to work. I said he could get the day off and his reply was 'I've no holidays left until April'. I said he could get a swap because that's what he did for the football and he said he already owes a guy a shift for that one so they won't let him do that again.

There's no way I'm letting him forget that one....I'll be nipping his head about it so much he'll totally regret doing, won't enjoy the football and will wish he'd never bothered. 

Your Dad deserves a slap for that lol. You chose to get pregnant indeed! It was a joint decision and you're the one who's suffering for both of your gain. Night out indeed!


----------



## lj2245

I sound like a raving old lunatic :haha:


----------



## bbymc

God, what a nerve! If Ryan told me he'd have to work on a scan date but then could get time off for football, I would definitely not let that go! Does Stephen not realise that that is ridiculous?! I'd be pretty hurt too, its not nice.

Yeah, I was in a mood with my dad for ages after that! Ryan was a little surprised at my reaction. He obviously thought my dad was right! Bunch of idiots!


----------



## lj2245

He said he wasn't bothered because I had told him we wouldn't be able to see anything at the scan and that it was just to tell me the baby's size. I did tell him that, to be fair, but in my mind it was more to not get his hopes up. I'd had a 36 week scan with Shaun (can't remember why) and couldn't make out anything and I remember being so disappointed. I just didn't want him to feel that way! Little did I know he would take what I said to mean he didn't need to be there lol!

To be fair, also...when he went for promotion it was made clear to both of us that he would have to miss a lot of important events. We knew he would be working every Christmas, New Year, etc and would find it difficult to get time off for scans and hospital appointments. When I go into labour, someone has to come in to cover for him before he can leave...or he has to wait for his shift to end. It's the nature of his job, sadly, and something that we have just accepted. I was astonished to discover how easily he'd swapped his shift for the football game though. He said when he got the ticket he didn't think about his shift and it wasn't until I pointed out that he was working until 2:30 that day that he realised. He tried to get someone to cover him for an hour or 2 so he could leave early but because of shift handovers that wasn't allowed, he had to have the whole shift covered. A guy agreed to do the shift for him in return for Stephen doing a shift for him at some point. Whether he can do the same for the scan depends on the guy getting Stephen to cover a shift for him before then. I'm annoyed about it but he arranged this weeks ago and we only got the scan date in yesterday. 

I'll just go on about how great it was and he'll be sad he missed it :)


----------



## Kaybee

MEN!!! :gun::gun: Just over a week ago I said to DH are you working Sunday and he replied no Saturday. I assumed that because he was in glasgow playing with his RC stuff the Sunday before that he would therefore be home on Sunday. Nope on the Saturday he came home from work and started charging car stuff up and I asked him what he was doing and he then informs me that he was going to glasgow the next day as he had to fix the timing gear. I was not impressed. :growlmad: When I make plans for the weekend I always let him know and would especially check if I wanted to go somewhere alone. He just assumes that as soon as I am not at work Kaiden is my responsibility which don't get me wrong I really don't mind cause I miss him when I'm working all week and the evenings pass so quick I just wish he would show me the same courtesy of keeping me in the loop.


----------



## lj2245

EXACTLY the point I made earlier. Why do they not think they need to ask permission when we would have to? I can just imagine what would happen if I said one Saturday night that I had plans to go shopping the next day. He would assume I was taking the kids with me!


----------



## bbymc

Aww, that's a shame his work is so limiting, but it'll be better money so probably worth it in the end. 

I can see why he thought he might not need to to the scan, shame he never checked whether you minded if he didn't go though. 

Was your labour long with Shaun? Cos if I were you I'd worry that Stephen might miss something if he has to finish his shift before moving to you. You got someone else to be there if Stephen can't come straight away?


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> EXACTLY the point I made earlier. Why do they not think they need to ask permission when we would have to? I can just imagine what would happen if I said one Saturday night that I had plans to go shopping the next day. He would assume I was taking the kids with me!

Laura I meant to put in that I agreed with your comment about permission. I just remembered a recent example and felt the rage again :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I can imagine Ryan assuming I'll watch the wee one while he goes to football or out to snooker or whatever. If he does that, without a doubt I'll just organise a day of shopping and stuff with mates and just 'expect' him to watch the baby. Might ram the point home then lol


----------



## lj2245

Hehehe. We are all feeling the rage today! 

Stephen was off work on Monday when I was working my first shift. I got home and he had done NOTHING all day long. I came in and had to clean the kitchen, unload and load the dishwasher, unload and load the washing machine and tumble dryer and pick up all the dirty clothes from all round the house, before making dinner. I was pooped by the time I sat down. Today, he is working and I am off. I have cleaned the kitchen (including doing the dishes from last night's dinner that he didn't do because he was too busy playing FM), done 3 loads of washing (washed, dried and folded) and have cleaned the living room and brought down all the dirty clothes from upstairs. Not a lot but a lot more than he did. I just know he is going to moan at me when he gets home at half 2 though, because I haven't been to Tesco. I have a legitimate reason though...my selfish rat of a Dad has decided he doesn't want to do his weekly shop online any more and wants to come to Tesco with me this week but has a hospital appointment at 1:30, so I'm waiting for him to get home. I'm telling you...if Stephen so much as says one thing I'm going to go nuts lol! 

My labour was 27 hours of sheer hell. I was contracting every 5 minutes from the very first contraction. No slow build up or 'is this labour?' cramps for me...I knew straight away from the first contraction lol. I doubt this one will be as long but I know someone will cover for him if I do go into labour when he's at work...I'll just need to wait until they can get in to work. Most of the people he works with live in Glasgow so it's a bit of a trek. I'll be on my own until he gets home and to be honest, I'd much rather be on my own anyway. The pain when I was in labour with Shaun was so bad I couldn't think straight so I know it will be so much worse if I have Stephen yapping on. I'd rather chill out on my own lol. I'd do the whole thing on my own if it weren't for the fact I don't want him to miss out on the birth of his son...but he's been warned he better shut the hell up and let me get on with it or I WILL have the nurses make him leave :) 

I'd go as far as to say that if I knew he could get away from work straight away, I'd phone him at the last minute right before I needed to leave for hospital. He works across the road from our house so could be here in 2 mins if that were the case. Pity!!


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> I can imagine Ryan assuming I'll watch the wee one while he goes to football or out to snooker or whatever. If he does that, without a doubt I'll just organise a day of shopping and stuff with mates and just 'expect' him to watch the baby. Might ram the point home then lol

I can absolutely guarantee that when you put your coat on to go out the door for that shopping trip, he will assume you are taking the baby with you. It won't be until you are long gone and he realises you aren't coming back for the baby that it will dawn on him.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> bbymc said:
> 
> 
> I can imagine Ryan assuming I'll watch the wee one while he goes to football or out to snooker or whatever. If he does that, without a doubt I'll just organise a day of shopping and stuff with mates and just 'expect' him to watch the baby. Might ram the point home then lol
> 
> I can absolutely guarantee that when you put your coat on to go out the door for that shopping trip, he will assume you are taking the baby with you. It won't be until you are long gone and he realises you aren't coming back for the baby that it will dawn on him.Click to expand...

:haha::haha: yeah, dave would probably phone me to tell me ive forgot baby!


----------



## Kaybee

I remember when my contractions started after induction I just couldnt speak to anyone. Dave thankfully just read his book and didnt bother me. As soon as I has the epidural and the pain stopped I was back to myself and chattering away like a budgie as I hadnt spoken in hours!


----------



## lj2245

Haha by the time I got my epidural I had been in labour 22 hours and had sent Darren home (we stayed across the road from the hospital in Glasgow). I just wanted to sleep!! It was 2am by then and I had been contracting regularly since 5am the previous morning. My epidural was strange though, the first didn't work and they had to re-site it and then it only worked a little...I could still walk around and could feel every contraction! I managed to get some rest though and phoned Darren to come back in at 7am. They changed midwives at 7:30am and I was told I could start pushing at 8am. By then I was done, I just wanted something to eat and to sleep!! I told Darren to stand where he wanted but to shut up and let me get on with it. I grabbed the bars by the side of the bed and pushed with everything I had. I managed to burst the blood vessels in the tops of my arms and god only knows what was coming out of me (I was pushing into my bum like you're supposed to) but I got him out in 38 minutes. It was a bit of a miracle given he was 9lbs 11oz but it just goes to show what you can do when you have had enough and someone is promising you tea and toast :haha:

It was the BEST tea and toast I have EVER had!


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> I remember when my contractions started after induction I just couldnt speak to anyone. Dave thankfully just read his book and didnt bother me. As soon as I has the epidural and the pain stopped I was back to myself and chattering away like a budgie as I hadnt spoken in hours!

How long were you in labour?


----------



## Kaybee

I thought the tea and toast was AMAZING as well. I had totally gone off tea during pregnancy and have again this time so am looking forward to enjoying a cuppa!

I went into hospital on the monday morning and started off with a pessarary, and then another one and then gel and at about 3am on the thur morning my waters broke and started to get mild pain. Got taken to labour and delivery about 10am and was put on the drip about half an hour later. Kaiden was born at 3.23am on the fri morning so about 17 hours labour. Bits of it are still really a blur so am hoping when I see the consultant in feb about the ecs he will be able to tell me more about it.


----------



## Kaybee

Wow 9lb 11oz. Kaiden was 8lb 13oz. I feel like I am bigger with this baby but he will be born a week before due date i think and kaiden was 16 days late so will probably be smaller.


----------



## lj2245

What made you decide to have a section this time?


----------



## arlene

My goodness ladies so much rage!! Ha ha! Just spent the last ten mins reading through all the posts and chuckling! To be honest, John and I are really good with stuff like that. We never have to ask for permission to do anything or go anywhere and I wouldn't want it that way, but if one of us is asked to something we always ask if the other minds.

We got a call from our estate agent today to say the guy we thought was going to put an offer in our flat has put an offer in for another property and been accepted. Totally gutted. Not sure we'll be able to move house before James arrives :(

I'm watching OBEM and reading your labour tales. I can't believe I only have 12 weeks to go!! Feels very real now!! Midwife said yesterday that I was measuring a bit big but still within the right range. Think I was about 7lbs something but my older brother was 9lbs 11ozs!! 

Have we all calmed down? Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Well, I was at the docs today and she thinks I have shingles! Great! She says it won't affect the baby though, thank god! Need to wait for swab to come back to confirm but that explains all the pain I've been in. It apparently travels down your nerves and would explain my severe one sided hip and back pain but also the pain I've been having in my bits. 

It's not pregnancy related and probably just happened cos my body is under stress. Talk about unlucky!! :-(


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> What made you decide to have a section this time?

I had to have an EMCS with Kaiden due to him getting distressed, my temp wasn't coming down and after all those HOURS I wasn't actually progressing. To top it off he was 16 days late and I had had a miserable pregnany. This pregnancy has been worse so I just don't want to go through all that induction etc again and to end up having another EMCS. I'd rather plan ahead and know its happening. It means I can make sure that someone will be there for Kaiden too.


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene that's a shame about your house.

Emma :shock: how unlcuky with the shingles. Can they be treated? 

I'm going for another scan tomorrow and then it will be weekly on a Friday until baby is born. Am looking forward to seeing him again and am trying to remain positive that all will be ok.


----------



## bbymc

Just treated with antibiotics. Don't think it's that big a deal unless it doesn't go away before baby is born. If that happens, baby would get chicken pox and that would be dangerous. All it means for now is that I need to put up with the pain :(


----------



## lj2245

Oh no Emma :( Poor you! Hopefully the antib's will clear it up. 

I don't blame you for booking a section this time Karen, I would too.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sorry u ladies are hav trouble with ur men.

Kaybee aw I'd love to get booked in for a section, I'm more worried about labour.x

Bbymc I'm sorry u hav shingles Hun, hope u get better soon..x

Laura how's the job going?x

When are u finishing up? Hav u started packing ur hospital bags yet? I might start mines..x

Afm I'm getting backache now too and started getting Braxton hicks too :( not finishing up for 8 wks, I'm on countdown.x


----------



## bbymc

I can't believe how bad my nausea is today!! Blergh!

I'm meant to finishing up when I'm 35 weeks and taking 5 weeks holiday before starting mat leave on my due date but I think I'm gona ask to change it so I go on mat leave when I'm 36 weeks and take the hols before I go back to work. That way I'll get more time off with baby. Not sure if I'll be allowed to do that though :-/

I stupidly googled ' shingles in pregnancy' last night and have now manged to get myself all worried about it! It's apparently brought on when our body is under stress and now I'm mega stressed and paranoid it's not gona go away for ages! Shouldn't have googled it! Idiot!


----------



## Kaybee

Had another scan today and baby doing well. :happydance:

Oh, Emma stay away from dr google. You only ever read bad stuff through that. I was the same when I heard about the slap cheek virus. :hugs:

My last day at work is 5 weeks today on 1 March & am very much looking forward to it. 

I've not started my bag, or baby's, yet but did recently buy some maternity pads. Still need to get breast pads and maybe some new pjs. Need to get baby nappies too.


----------



## arlene

I still need to buy a changing bag for baby, haven't even thought about packing a hospital bag yet!! I've got nappies and wipes and some baby gros and hats for James, as well as bottles. We're gonna start buyig formula when we do our normal shop now and stock up a bit. 

Hope everyone feels better soon! 

What do the braxton hicks feel like? I felt a tightening across my bump yesterday but it only lasted a minute or so. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks for reminding me I need to add changing bag to list!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bbymc stay away from google it always comes up with the worse answers...x

Kaybee yeah for scan and 5 wks to go till u finish:)

Arlene it's the tightening tummy thts Braxton hicks quite uncomfortable..x

I'm going to go to primark for my hospital bag stuff.. I've started stocking up on wipes waiting on sainsburys baby event so my mum can get nappies as she works there..xx


----------



## lj2245

I've got everything for my bag and everything for the baby! Just need to get on with decorating the nursery then I can start assembling the furniture and washing/putting everything away. Stephen is away to Edinburgh for the Hearts game tomorrow so I might do a bit then :) 

I got packs of huge pants from Matalan for £4 a pack, just going to use those and throw them in the bin when I stop needing maternity pads/when belly deflates. I got them 2 sizes bigger than normal. I had disposable pants with Shaun and they were TERRIBLE! 

I also got a super lightweight cabin bag from Matalan to carry it all in :) I did still have my hospital bag from when I had Shaun and it was in pristine condition but Stephen's brother borrowed it a couple of months ago and totally destroyed it :( Almost 8 years it had been stored away, waiting on the day when I would need it again. Men!!! 

My heartburn has started up :( I haven't been able to eat much today, it's so painful! I got a bottle of Gaviscon but it was £7! I phoned my doctors and asked the receptionist to get me a prescription for it lol, she's going to have it ready for me for Monday. I should have been more prepared! I remember drinking it with ice like it was Baileys when I was pregnant with Shaun! 

I think the only thing I had with Shaun that seems to have evaded me this time is the carpal tunnel syndrome. 

Glad to hear baby is doing well Karen! Have they given you any indication of what size he is?


----------



## Kaybee

Laura I stocked up on gaviscon a few weeks ago and got it under the minor ailments thing at the chemist. You should sign up for it as got it for free :thumbup: Am suffering with bad heartbun tonight too. 

They didnt give me an idea of weight - will ask next week. She did ask how big K was and when I told her she said 'so you make them cuddly' and then she checked him out all over and was showing me his chunky legs and said 'he wont be coming out a stick insect' :haha: his legs do look chunky no wonder it bloody hurts sometimes when he kicks.

Thats a good idea about the pants. I got the disposable ones last time too and they were crap. Ive got a rucksack to use for my stuff. That was bad of stevens brother ruining your bag.


----------



## bbymc

We just went to Asda tonight and bought some stuff for the hospital bag. I bought a pack of the disposable pants but I think I'll buy cheap proper ones and chuck them away instead since you guys are saying they are crap. I didn't think they'd be good but bought some to try anyway. Got breast pads, nappies, wipes, cotton wool, maternity pads, some scratch mits, a few vests and 2 sleep suits. My sis in law just gave me some pjs and a nighty so I'll take them too. Anything else I'll need?? I've just kinda been guessing.

Glad baby is looking well Karen. Must be lovely to see him again!

I've had shocking heartburn recently too. I used to get it before I was pregnant though so I have some pretty strong tablets on prescription. Didn't take them as I thought I couldn't but checked the leaflet the other day when I was almost sick with it and low and behold, they are safe in pregnancy! So I've been taking them a fair bit since when its really bad. They've been a godsend tbh!


----------



## lj2245

I think you have everything covered other than your labouring stuff and coming home clothes for baby :) We are taking a babygro but also a pramsuit and a hat :) 

I plan on putting things like nappies and cotton wool into the changing bag and leaving it in the car. Not sure if Wishaw supplies them or not so if not, Stephen can nip to the car and bring the changing bag in :) 

With nighties and stuff (especially to begin with) make sure they have poppers at the front for easy access for BF. Nothing worse than having to pull your whole nightie up when you're a shy new BFer :)


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I was gona buy some nighties and stuff but my sis in law just gave me the maternity ones she used so they have buttons at the top for easy access. I'll need to buy other ones probably but those will be good for actually giving birth so that. I can bin them after if I need to 

Yeah, I wana get a hat and pram suit but I think we'll have a suit m mum knitted to bring baby home in


----------



## lj2245

They sound perfect. I got ones from Mothercare as a gift last time but they are so expensive so there's no way I'm buying them. If I knew someone to give me them 2nd hand I'd bite their hand off lol. I just bought some normal ones with buttons online. 

It's hard to buy stuff for coming home because you don't know if it will be snowing or 25 degrees in April this year :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I am SOOOOO bored today. Stephen is away in to Edinburgh for the game and I have no idea what to do with myself. I think I want to have a lazy day but the tv is rubbish and I have caught up with my Hollyoaks already. 

I wanted to go shopping in Edinburgh but couldn't think of anything I needed. As soon as Stephen left to get the train I remembered we needed a new iron and house phone. Did that shopping online already lol. 

I might download a wee chick flick from Sky on Demand :) 

Stephen and I are cracking on with the nursery tomorrow so I don't want to do any of that today and knacker myself out!


----------



## bbymc

a nice wee easy day sounds like a plan Laura. Maybe just get everythin sorted so you can just get up and get on with the nursery tomorrow. 

Do you have much clothes for Alex yet? I've only got some vests, 2 sleep suits and 1 wee cream pj set. Duno how much to buy cos i know folk will give us stuff as gifts.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I bought a few packs of babygros and vests from Asda when we didn't know it was a boy, then when we got the gender scan we went a bit daft and bought a few blue things. Then we got a massive bag of 2nd hand newborn stuff lol. I have everything I need for the first 3 months (hopefully) and can just buy bigger later on :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Just seen you all talking about your hospital bag and when your leaving work. 

Ive been of this past week and its my bday today. So glad ive been off been getting tired through out the day again i could take a nap around the time im in work which im not sure how that shall work out next week as im back to work monday.

As for leaving work my Mat leave start on the 25th feb last week of the month) i thought would be a good idea to give myself a month to prepare incase i do go early i didnt wanna be in work. 

Im also 30 weeks tomorrow which means i have 10 weeks to go :O still cant still ive came so far. Im not sure if ive had those BH's either. I get this tighting feeling on the top of my but like pressure of the baby is pushing up or trying to stretch me more :S i dunno how to explain it but it doesnt last long but i seem to always get it now and then. Also i get this grinding pain every so often to like her head is grinding of my pubic bone im going to ask the midwife about it as when it comes it hards but never last long. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Ive just ordered some lansinoh breast pads, which are brill, and the cream from amazon. Been looking for a new changing bag that will suit both me and DH. Not seen one yet but cant believe the price of some of them. :wacko:

Think we are going to pop into town tomorrow as dave needs new slippers and we need a bulb for the bathroom that we have to go to b&q for. Probably make a wee visit into primark and see what pjs they have.....for me. 

We have loads of clothes for the first 3 months too. Think i will need to start a list as will need a new cot mattress and monitor as well. Thinking about one of those angelcare ones that do movement too.


----------



## bbymc

i guess its easier for you guys since you know the sex. I don't wana buy too much plain stuff cos its quite boring! Lol.

We still need to buy a cot mattress and monitor. We're meant to be gettin bought them by family but they've yet to get them.


----------



## lj2245

I have the angelcare movement one :)


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah its easier to get stuff when you know the sex.

We still need:

Cot mattress
Nappies
Monitor
Muslins
Changing bag
Pjs for me
Cheap pants


----------



## lj2245

I'm now having to drive through to West Calder to pick Stephen up. I am so angry! He was supposed to get the 6:24 train from edin to Carstairs and managed to miss it. He said it was because they displayed the wrong platform info. Impossible, he was the only person on the wrong platform then! Then he said he was buying a baguette so that delayed him. I know fine well he was just too busy hanging about singing daft songs with his Hearts pals. Then he's on at me to get him at West Calder instead of getting the next train to carstairs in 30 mins time, with a change at motherwell meaning he wouldnt be in until half 8. His fault, he can deal with it right? But no, he phones and phones and phones going on at me to pick him up then tells me he's phoned a taxi! That would cost £75. 

I'm furious with him. He is so selfish! He doesn't care that I'm in my pj's and it's snowing and dark. I have never driven to west flipping calder! 

He's sleeping on the couch until I get over the urge to suffocate him in his sleep.


----------



## bbymc

Aww man! That's crap Laura!! I hope he makes it up to you!! I'd be raging too! Will he be drunk too? That'll be super annoying if he is. I hope not!


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: i'd be mad as well.


----------



## lj2245

He's absolutely legless. The roads were horrible, so much rain mixing with all the snow!! 

Plus he took more money out the bank when he was told not to. He was supposed to be going for a couple of games of pool with his pal then to the game. He already had the ticket so had £60 to get the train (£10 return) and some food and a couple of beers. He spent that and more. I can't believe this irresponsible wee idiot is who I have to rely on to be the father to my baby in 2 months time! What was I thinking? He's a complete idiot. He's always doing stupid, irresponsible things and it's always up to me to fix things when he makes a mess. 

Now he's asking me what's for his dinner!! I think he'll be sleeping in the car, never mind the couch.


----------



## Kaybee

:grr: :grr: hopefully he will realise that you wont be able to go fetching him once baby is here. Maybe he is thinking he'll make the most of it just now. Still not fair on you though.


----------



## Kaybee

Kaybee said:


> Yeah its easier to get stuff when you know the sex.
> 
> We still need:
> 
> Cot mattress
> Nappies
> Monitor
> Muslins
> Changing bag
> Pjs for me
> Cheap pants

AND a sling type carrier :dohh:


----------



## bbymc

God, what a shame!! Maybe he's just going a bit crazy before he knows he has to step up and be responsible. Not good for you though. Ryan's stopped doing stuff like that for the most part but when he used to I would tell him to fxxk off and go find a friend's sofa to sleep on lol. In the morning, guaranteed, he would never even know why he wasn't at home, or what he'd done wrong! He'd always act like nothing was wrong!! Hopefully Steven isn't like that and he will make it up to you big style tomorrow. :-/


----------



## lj2245

Ugh it's always the same whenever his pal Angus is involved. The good thing is they used to go out once a week and always did stupid shit, now it's more like once every 3 months. The guy seems to encourage Stephen to do really daft things. He's been single since just before our wedding and when we were in Cuba he was sleeping with a different girl every night...the only time he sobered up was the hour or so we were getting married. The good thing about him being single is he's moved to Edinburgh so we don't see him often. He used to live round the corner from us and Stephen and him were best pals from school. 

I think he's never liked the fact Stephen was with me and could see he was getting serious with me and was losing his drink buddy. He used to encourage Stephen to do the stupidest stuff and I was always convinced he was trying to split us up. Even though he had a gf, she wasn't that bothered about him and they only saw each other one night a week. I think it annoyed him that he couldn't see Stephen the other 6 nights any more.


----------



## bbymc

They always have at least one friend like that eh?? Sooo annoying! He'll see him even less when Alex is here I assume. That'll be even better. Lol. If you're used to him behaving crap when his mate is involved though, I bet you ' had a word' before he went out?


----------



## Kaybee

He probably will see him less once Alex is here. 

I was just having a giggle at your ticker Laura that says about back pain....so true :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Lol, too true! I'm soooo fed up of being preggers now!


----------



## lj2245

Hahah I hope the next 10 weeks go fast :) Then we will be moaning bout sore boobs, stitches and sleepless nights :haha: 

I did have a word with him before he went out, told him to please not act like an idiot because I really don't need the worry or stress just now. I didn't want to be too naggy though because he worked so hard this month and last and brought in £400 of overtime money this pay(that was after the tax man took £800!!) so I wanted him to go out and enjoy himself. He always takes a mile when you give him an inch though :(


----------



## Kaybee

Me too. Havent had the energy to do much at all today. Loads of stuff I need to organise but am going to wait until am on mat leave as the weekends pass to quick and I need the rest.


----------



## bbymc

All men take a mile if you give an inch! Lol.

God yeah, it'll be all housework, sleepless nights, feeding... Our chat will be sooo exciting! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

When we have time to chat, lol!!


----------



## arlene

That's crap about Ryan Laura!! John is away to a Burns night with thr ACF tonight. I don't really mind though as he doesn't go out that often and always makes an effort for us time. 

I still haven't bought a moses basket yet or a cot. My brother has offered to buy us the moses basket which is very sweet of him and my SIL. Xx


----------



## arlene

So was hoping for a long lie this norning but woke up at 7 with the worst pain in my right hip and leg. Hot water bottle isn't working so I think I might need to get up and run a bath! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies 

Arlene so sorry ur in so much pain... My back kills me. Hope a wee bath helps.x

Aw I've got the angelcare movement one still got lots to get too.
I'm so sorry Laura about ur hubby taking the piss they all hav they're moments lol..x

Cherry yeah for 30 wks and finishing in 5 wks I've got 8 wks left boo :(


----------



## lj2245

I've got 8 weeks left too lol :) Finishing up at the end of March :)


----------



## Kaybee

My baby should be here in around 8 weeks :shock:


----------



## lj2245

Christ :| I'm finishing up about 10 days before my due date so that's about right, aye :| 

It's funny when you look back at our first few pages when we were all 4-6 weeks :)


----------



## arlene

I finish up 8 weeks on Tuesday, got 3 weeks holiday before my mat leave starts on my due date. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I looked at the first pages of this thread. It's nuts how close we are getting ow :)


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , just found this thread ! I am in Moffat , D&G. I am due March 27th xx


----------



## bbymc

Hi, welcome!

I've just spent hours moving more stuff from my old house to my new house. It's made my new house a tip!! I have no idea where its gona go! I'm in agony now though. Overdid it again!! :-/ not much left to move now, thank god!

I've started to totally stress about everything that we need to do before baby is here! Feel like its a growing list even though we're getting through it!

How you all been today?


----------



## Kaybee

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies , just found this thread ! I am in Moffat , D&G. I am due March 27th xx

Hello :hi: I'm due 29 March. How have you been keeping? I think most of us in here are suffering from the later stages of pregnancy :haha:

We have had quite a good day. Went for an all day brekki for lunch, followed by a wee trip to b&q for a bulb then popped into asda and got some new born nappies and Kaiden a new toothbrush since he dropped his last one down the lou :dohh: also picked up a pack of cheap pants that I can just sling in the bin for the hospital.


----------



## lj2245

I spent the day dozing on the couch watching Big Bang Theory :) 

Nursery still hasn't been touched :| Technically there is no hurry since baby won't be in there for about another 8 months but it would be nice to get the stuff out of the dining room so we can start using that room again! 

I'm doing a 9-5 shift tomorrow. I haven't done one of them since August :| I did 10-3s last week. I'm going to be pooped!!

Shaun's cousin Lucy was baptised today and it got me thinking about Alex. We don't plan on having him christened since neither of us is religious in any way and it would be a bit hypocritical. I think people who have christenings when they don't believe in god tend to do it for the party more than anything, which is totally fine...but not for us. Shaun was baptised at 5 weeks old (his Dad's family are Catholics and Shaun has been to Mass every week since birth) and he wore the most beautiful gown I had made for him. It's a total heirloom :) I am sure he will have his children baptised in it but it has made me feel a bit sad that Alex won't get to wear it lol. That's no reason to have a christening though. Are any of you getting your LO's christened/baptised or having some kind of naming ceremony?


----------



## bbymc

I think we'll hav a naming ceremony. Maybe a christening, but I doubt hat since neither of us is very religious. All depends on cost though cos we wana save for a wedding too


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> I think we'll hav a naming ceremony. Maybe a christening, but I doubt hat since neither of us is very religious. All depends on cost though cos we wana save for a wedding too

We toyed with the idea of a naming ceremony for about 5 seconds. I mentioned it to Stephen as I wasn't sure if he knew it was an option or not. He asked the cost, I looked it up and it was £140 - £250 just for the celebrant! 

Don't think so somehow lol!


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, yeah, we'll prob not bother then lol


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden hasn't been christened/baptised and neither will DS2. And never thougt about a naming ceremony to be honest.....I will just be glad to have a name for him :haha:

BTW I love big bang! :thumbup: we are currently watching toy story for the second time today :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

I could play a part in Toy Story lol. That and Finding Nemo!


----------



## bbymc

Still no agreement on names yet Karen?


----------



## Kaybee

Not seen finding nemo yet. He has been watching astroboy for the last week or so. Toy story is a nice wee change. Before that it was bolt!

Still not agreed on a name.


----------



## lj2245

I'm surprised we managed to agree on a name if I'm honest. I had images of baby being a month old and still nameless!! Or worse, called Rudy! I still have an annoying feeling that we will go off Alexander! I think that's because Shaun's Dad had his heart set on Jack and I agreed to begin with but by the time Shaun was born I was sick of it. Stephen said he wanted to call our son Jack and I laughed...Jack Japp...can you imagine? 

Do you have a shortlist or some names you agree on? How did you name Kaiden? Was he named before birth or after?


----------



## Kaybee

With Kaiden I had a shortlist of names and Dave didn't like any of them and I kept saying you come up with something and then one day he said he did have a name but wasn't going to tell me until he was born. Anyway, I need to know everything so he finally caved into my nagging and told me a coupe of weeks before my due date and I loved it. He picked it because it was using some of the letters from both our names. I had never heard it before but of course heard it a few times now.

This time he likes the name Cody and I like it but dont love it....well not yet anyway.


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's so sweet :) I like name stories like that :) I suggested Shaun about 5 minutes after he was born and the woman stitching me up looked up and said 'My son is called Shaun' and that was that, lol. 

Not as nice as your story :) 

I like Cody :) 

Stephen's bad influence friend's brother had a baby last week and they named him Clark. Not sure if I like it or not. I keep thinking of Clark Kent (Stephen and I are Superhero Geeks).


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i read all those 4 pages and forgot everything i wanted to say :(. hope your all having lovely weekend thought.

Sorry to hear about the husband being little pain lol. 

xx


----------



## Kaybee

Clark makes me think of Clark Kent too but also still think of it as mainly a last name. :shrug: although in saying that I do kinda like it. 

:haha: Cherry I do that too.


----------



## bbymc

Cody is nice  my friend's wee boy's called Cody. 

I just washed and tumble dried some baby stuff, not a clue how, but I've lost 3 mitts out of 2 pairs lol.


----------



## lj2245

Haha :) Any chance they have been pulled into the filter of either your washer or drier? I managed to break a washing machine with one of Shaun's trainer socks one year :( I try to remember to put them in pillow cases now.


----------



## bbymc

Never checked that. I'll go look. I did actually stick my head in both the machines, but there was nothing.


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: Emma I was going to suggest the filters as well. Just wait until baby wears them. Kaiden was terrible for pulling off mitts, socks and hats :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Pulling them off when you're out and about is the best lol. You look into the pram and there is baby, minus a shoe and a hat and you have to go and retrace your steps in a vain effort to find them :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Pulling them off when you're out and about is the best lol. You look into the pram and there is baby, minus a shoe and a hat and you have to go and retrace your steps in a vain effort to find them :haha:

I know!! And someone will always say did you not put socks/hat whatever on him :haha: Kaiden still whips his socks off as soon as he gets in the house. He wanted to take his boots and socks off today when we were out for lunch as well.


----------



## bbymc

I found them. Looked again in the stuff that was in with them and there they were. I shook all the stuff first time round so god knows how I never found them lol.

Yeah, I guess I'll just need to get used to losing them. An excuse to buy more though lol. They are soooo tiny!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we're going to hav a naming ceremony my hubby doesn't believe in god and I haven't been christened so we had a humanist wedding which was lovely so hoping for the woman who married us can do it...xxx

Aw try not to over do it Hun I'm the same the never ending list I keep buying things but en adding more to the list lol..x

I like Cody it's nice my friend just called her baby Cory her and her hubby went to hospital with only girl names too... Poor wee thing was days without a name. Xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Kaybee said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies , just found this thread ! I am in Moffat , D&G. I am due March 27th xx
> 
> Hello :hi: I'm due 29 March. How have you been keeping? I think most of us in here are suffering from the later stages of pregnancy :haha:
> 
> We have had quite a good day. Went for an all day brekki for lunch, followed by a wee trip to b&q for a bulb then popped into asda and got some new born nappies and Kaiden a new toothbrush since he dropped his last one down the lou :dohh: also picked up a pack of cheap pants that I can just sling in the bin for the hospital.Click to expand...

It's been an interesting pregnancy , lol. I'm on weekly progesterone shots because dd1 was 8weeks early. But I developed an allergy to it now so I have to come off them 3/4weeks early . This is my number 3 baby , so just the usual aches and complaints of a third baby . I'm generally quite a time and well . Baby is a monster and measuring on the 98th centile , ouch :haha: oh and I am also a VBAC (well hoping to be) with this babe :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies , just found this thread ! I am in Moffat , D&G. I am due March 27th xx
> 
> Hello :hi: I'm due 29 March. How have you been keeping? I think most of us in here are suffering from the later stages of pregnancy :haha:
> 
> We have had quite a good day. Went for an all day brekki for lunch, followed by a wee trip to b&q for a bulb then popped into asda and got some new born nappies and Kaiden a new toothbrush since he dropped his last one down the lou :dohh: also picked up a pack of cheap pants that I can just sling in the bin for the hospital.Click to expand...
> 
> It's been an interesting pregnancy , lol. I'm on weekly progesterone shots because dd1 was 8weeks early. But I developed an allergy to it now so I have to come off them 3/4weeks early . This is my number 3 baby , so just the usual aches and complaints of a third baby . I'm generally quite a time and well . Baby is a monster and measuring on the 98th centile , ouch :haha: oh and I am also a VBAC (well hoping to be) with this babe :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aggg autocorrect lol . I'm generally quite active and well is what that is supposed to say ! :blush:


----------



## lj2245

Oh gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd. Just home from work. I am DYING!!! 

Going to have dinner then take a loooooooooooooooooong bath before heading to bed. I hope you are all well. I'm working again tomorrow but hopefully I can catch up a bit tomorrow night :) 

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bbymc

Aw, I hope your bath helps Laura! Well done for managing a 9-5! I've been sooo sick all day! Think I'll head to bed early too. I'm exhausted!

Meandmrb - glad youre keeping quite well. Shame you have to come off the progesterone. If you come off early, what will happen? Another possible early birth? Fingers crossed you get your VBAC!


----------



## bbymc

Ryan felt the baby kick tonight! At last!!


----------



## Kaybee

Cheryl that would be lovely if you could get the same person that did your wedding to do baby naming ceremony.

Meandmrb eek 98 percentile - have they given you an idea of size baby will be when born? Were your other 2 big as well?

Hows the new job going Laura?

Emma hows the shingles now? I hope your antibs are helping. Thats great that ryan felt baby :cloud9: when is your next scan again?

As for me im just the same as usual. Will be so glad to see 1 feb and not see another tax return in ages! Really starting to stuggle getting about now. Bump feels so heavy and was feeling kind of woozy this morning.


----------



## meandmrb2011

bbymc said:


> Aw, I hope your bath helps Laura! Well done for managing a 9-5! I've been sooo sick all day! Think I'll head to bed early too. I'm exhausted!
> 
> Meandmrb - glad youre keeping quite well. Shame you have to come off the progesterone. If you come off early, what will happen? Another possible early birth? Fingers crossed you get your VBAC!

Worst case scenario is I can go into labour anytime from 14days after my last injection . So 34weeks . . . X


----------



## meandmrb2011

Kaybee said:


> Cheryl that would be lovely if you could get the same person that did your wedding to do baby naming ceremony.
> 
> Meandmrb eek 98 percentile - have they given you an idea of size baby will be when born? Were your other 2 big as well?
> 
> Hows the new job going Laura?
> 
> Emma hows the shingles now? I hope your antibs are helping. Thats great that ryan felt baby :cloud9: when is your next scan again?
> 
> As for me im just the same as usual. Will be so glad to see 1 feb and not see another tax return in ages! Really starting to stuggle getting about now. Bump feels so heavy and was feeling kind of woozy this morning.

Hey there ! I know :cry: lol. Babe1 was 7lb3 and babe2 was 5lb3 at 32wks she was set to be a good 9lb , 9.5lb. They are thinking if I go term then about 9.5lb :wacko: 

Whereabouts is everybody and how are your pregnancies going?! :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

Im just north of perth. Ive been sick the whole time and was sick until the end with my first too. Im guessing at 31 weeks its not going to stop now. Thankfully i dont need the tablets to help anymore. Ive just recently discovered that i have had slap cheek virus and now need to go for weekly scans to check baby doesnt develop anemia. They usually monitor for 10-12 weeks so i will get them until he is born. So far so good though so am trying to keep positive.

Have you decided on any names? Me and my DH havent agreed yet :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Yay for Ryan finally feeling the baby kick! How's the shingles? 

And yay for impending Maternity Leaves. We should arrange a wee get together for when we all finish up :) Karen and I are already up for it hehe :)

New job is ok, my back has been pretty sore but I'm exhausting myself so I'm sleeping better :) 

I have a huge hard lump on my arm from where I got the Whooping Cough vaccine. It's red and hot too :( I got the jag last thurs!!

9.5lbs would be lovely for me lol, my son was 9lb 11 so I'm expecting another monster :wacko:

I'm in a wee village called Westend Carnwath. Noone has ever heard of it.


----------



## Kaybee

Yay im up for meeting up :happydance:

That lump sounds painful Laura. My jab didnt really bother me. Thought the flu shot was worse :shrug: hope it improves soon. 

My boobs are so tender today :cry:


----------



## lj2245

Mine haven't started leaking yet. I'm sure they had started by now when I was pregnant with Shaun. 

Someone needs to hold a gun to my head until I get the nursery decorated. I still haven't done any and we are off to Arrochar this weekend for a 'romantic weekend' with the dog haha :) 

The flu jab didn't even leave a mark but this is ridiculous...it's sooo painful!


----------



## bbymc

shingles is better. Going to the doc tomorrow for the swab results and so she can check how the rash is healing. I'm meant to be goin back to work on Friday. Hoping the doc will extend my line tho cos I'm just not feeling like I'd cope. Especially with my boss being so crap and horrible!

I'm def up for a meet up. You mean with babies or before babies are here?

Glad works goin ok Laura. Can't be too bad if its helping you sleep better! Yay for a weekend away! Something to look forward to. Hopefully you'll feel refreshed and be motivated to decorate the nursery! My arm came up in a really huge lump which was read hot sore and itchy for about 2 weeks after the jag! Not fun!

Karen, my scan is on 22/2. Can't wait Altho I'm nervous we'll get a flash of bits lol. I'd be gutted to ruin the surprise this late on lol.

MeandMrb- my pregnancy's been pretty crap lol. Nothing major but no fun none the less. I had 26 weeks severe sickness and nausea followed by agonizing ligament pain, back pain, hip pain and I've been pretty unstable on my feet for the last month. My nausea and sickness has recently returned and i now have shingles lol. Can't wait for the end now lol!


----------



## Kaybee

I was thinking maybe before babies are here but I was forgetting we dont all finish work at the same time. My last day is 1 March. My due date is 29 March but as I am having an ELCS I would think it would be the week before. I dont mind waiting until after he is born if that is easier for everyone else. 

My boobs didnt leak before kaiden was born. Hope they aren't going to start already.

Sounds like I was lucky for a change with the whooping cough jab.

Thats nice that youve got a wee break away at the weekend. Im going to dundee on sat night for a chinese and some bingo. Hopefully will get a decent win. Mum is having kaiden and i am going to stay there the night as well. Am sooo looking forward to having a bath there inthe MASSIVE bath they have. :cloud9:


----------



## bbymc

well i don't technically finish until 8th march. I don't mind if its before or after baby comes. Whatever happens though i expect Ryan would need to come as he'd need to drive me and I'm pretty wobbly so need someone there if I'm walking about


----------



## lj2245

I finish on the 28th March but have weekends free anyway, and don't work Wednesdays. We need to put a pin in the middle of us to decide where to meet haha :) We have 2 months until our babies start to arrive so I'm sure we can find a day when we are all free (Ryan included). 

I'm getting urges to clean now. It's a pity my stupid pelvis won't co-operate haha :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Laura what a long shift you did i couldnt do long shift like that now lol 4 hour shift is killing me. Baby must have grew over the pass week as im finding my back is killing me must more now than the week before i was off and if i stand up i swear it feels like Paige is trying to escape lol I get tighting on the top of my bump and then she goes and sticks something out lol it hurts a little but i can cope just lol. 

I have to use a hanger to pull clothes forward as people seem to thing i an bend alot still not noticing the huge bump as my top is now tight around my bump. I got a shocked when i looked at the size of this blouse i use for work. Its a size 16 and i thought it was 18 lol. everything else i have is 18 lol. 

Well If you guys are in Edinburgh area you can always pop in to primark around 1-5 on the mens floor ill be the one stuck on the tills lol not allowed to move from there lol. Ohh i hear they are opening the one at the gyle later this year <dance> was happy to here that as its closer to me lol but i think i prefer the one in town as it wil be busier. 

My mat leave starts on the 25th Feb im glad its only 3 and half weeks away now because im finding i aint coping aswell as i thought i would be. But ill shall push through. must remember to take my rain coat as i bought a mens hoodie and wore it to work last 2 days its been heavy rain when i come out :(. 

Ive had the cleaning thing going on for about 2 weeks now and Ryan is calling me an own lady :( lol or that could have been because i bought things today to use since he's a lazy ass lol 

Hope your all well and not to sick :). xxxx


----------



## bbymc

Well, we can probably do any weekend in march except the 1st-2nd as that's when we're away. Whenever it is though, Ryan will need to request it off so I'll need as much notice as possible.

Where's the best place to meet though? Lol


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Meeting up sounds like a grand idea! We could do a before and after once we have the bubbas as well! I finish up on the 26th of march which I realise is a bit close to due dates for some of you! I'm free most weekends though, don't think I have any weekend plans for march yet. 

Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm free every weekend from now until the end of March, with the exception of the weekend coming up :) 

I like the meeting up now and after idea :) I know I'd love to meet your wee babies <3


----------



## bbymc

Yeah me too, after months of symptom swapping, I'd love to see the wee monsters causing all the trouble! Lol


----------



## lj2245

My washing machine is leaking everywhere :| We only got it in May.


----------



## bbymc

Yikes!! It'll be under warrantee won't it? Great time to break though eh? :-(


----------



## bbymc

Random, but when i sneeze its really sore! Anyone else gettin this?


----------



## Kaybee

How about the second weekend in March the 9th or 10th? I will probably need to get the train as DH will more than likely need the car at the weekend. I like the idea of meeting you all with your babies too. 

So far ive been able to ignore any cleaning urges :haha: although i must soon start washing through all these baby clothes. Thats a pain that your washing machine is on the fritz. I know how quickly our wash pile builds up if its not on all the time!

Emma my bump hurts when i sneeze especially if ive not been prepared for it. Kind of like the bump needs some support.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, it's got me trying to hold sneezes in lol.

9th-10th march will be good for us provided Ryan can get it off. Sometimes he starts at 4pm though so if it was late morning/ early afternoon then we could possibly do it on a work day.

We still have the issue of where. Lol


----------



## Kaybee

So long as it is on a train route from perth then that should be fine for me. Unless y'all want to come to perth :haha:

Late morning/afternoon would be better for me :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

That date is fine by me :) Either of those, you lot can decide :) I'm also happy to travel anywhere, providing I can fit behind the wheel of my car haha :) 

It hurts EVERY time I sneeze. Ligament pain and SPD pain. SPD is so much worse now, it hurts all day instead of just when I'm in bed.


----------



## arlene

I'm off to physio today at the REI for my spd. Hopefully I'll get one of those belt thingies. I'll let you know how I get on! Xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , hope you are having a good day !! I seem my midwife yesterday who decided to send me for a GTT today..... I'm sure it'll be fine as my urine is clear , only put on 12lb and my diet is pretty good. It's just the big baby !!


----------



## lj2245

I fell asleep right after my last post and just woke up. I could sleep a lot longer but Shaun due home at 3 and he has tae kwon do at 4:30 and I need to deal with this washing machine problem. 

I can't even get comfy on my lovely couch now though! 

I'm really hungry this week too. I think the baby is having another growth spurt. 

I was lying in bed this morning with my iPad, playing music and the baby was going mental. Can't work out if he was enjoying it or telling me to turn it off so he can sleep haha :)


----------



## lj2245

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies , hope you are having a good day !! I seem my midwife yesterday who decided to send me for a GTT today..... I'm sure it'll be fine as my urine is clear , only put on 12lb and my diet is pretty good. It's just the big baby !!

I've only put on 6lbs and my urine has been clear too and I had to have the GTT because I have had a large baby already lol. It wasn't very pleasant. I had a student midwife doing mine though and she butchered both my arms trying to get blood and then had to go back in to bruised arms to get more blood after the test. Hopefully your midwife will be better. Mine was 8 day ago and my arms are still black and blue. No GD though, which is what I was expecting.


----------



## Kaybee

Either of those dates are fine for me too. :thumbup:

Arlene I hope your physio went well today.

I have no clue how much weight I've put on. I will need to have a hunt for the scales at the hospital on Friday when I go for my scan.

My bump has been a bit achey today although my boobs are fine again.


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: yay finally won an angelcare monitor on ebay! I kept just missing out. Now need to decide on a carrier/wrap.


----------



## lj2245

Oooh how much did you get it for? 

I want to buy a new moses basket :( We got ours when we didn't know we were having a boy but I've seen the one that matches the room theme (Babies R Us Little Treasures) and I SOOOOOOO want it :( I know I'm being daft though because the moses basket will be in our bedroom and in the living room but I bet I end up buying it and then I'll have 2 :| The first was only £25 in Asda though so not too bad!


----------



## Kaybee

I got it for £36 posted and I was bidding more on the others so very chuffed. 

:haha::haha: youre gonna have 2 baskets!


----------



## lj2245

OOooh that is brilliant! Even with the massive discounts I got I'm pretty sure I still paid about £45 - £50 for mine. 

Yeah I may as well just order it because I know I'm going to at some point. Should save myself all the deliberating. I can always send the other over to Stephen's Mums.


----------



## bbymc

Just buy it. You'll be able to find a use for two. We've got a Moses basket and crib. Gona leave one at my mums I think.

That's great you got the monitor so cheap Karen! They're usually about £100 are they not??

I don't mind where we meet since Ryan will be driving me. Anyone got any ideas?

I text Ryan's mum and told her I had shingles and he never even text back. Gave me the impression she doesn't give a toss. Don't think I'll bother keeping her in the loop anymore. :-/


----------



## lj2245

That's rubbish :( It's a shame for Ryan that he doesn't have a more caring Mum. 

I was thinking about where we could meet and Queensferry-ish/Rosyth looks to be in the middle of Karen and I and it's close to you and Arlene (right?). I think we should wait and see if Cheryl wants to meet too though because she's in Hamilton so would pull the centre more towards that way...More Falkirkish way. Does anyone agree with my map reading skills there? Lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Emma, think they are usually around £70-80 :thumbup: that is a shame that Ryans mum doesnt seem interested. 

I think queensferry/rosyth would still be around the middle? Dave isnt racing that weekend but he will be working one of those days but hopefully I should be able to drop him off and have the car....I will just be really preggo then so hopefully can still fit behind the wheel...am starting to struggle already :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I'm ok getting behind the wheel but what I am finding really difficult is trying to lean and turn to see what's coming when exiting a junction!


----------



## Kaybee

I'm finding my road rage is getting worse :grr: baby always seems to spring into action more when I'm driving too. I dont know if its the way I am sitting or he can sense that I am in a grump going to work and then excited to be going home again :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Haha probably! I told my boss I'll work up until the end of March or until I can no longer drive but the problem with where I live is if you don't drive, you're stuck in the house! Not that I'll mind too much if the weather is miserable :) 

I am going for another long bath. I seem to spend 2 or 3 hours every night in there. Do you think Alex will be born with gills and webbed feet? 

I am hoping to be able to use the birthing pool for labouring in. What do you think my chances are? lol


----------



## bbymc

Rosyth/ queensferry would be ine with me.

Any preference on the day?

I'd love to use the birthing pool in labour. Chances are slim tho :-( I'd love to be able to cope without an epidural too. Probably slim chance of that too lol.


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. I'll be driving (belly permitting) so happy to meet anywhere really. I think the Sunday would probably be best for me but can do saturday if it better suits everyone else. 

Emma that's crap about your MIL!! You'd think she'd be more concerned! 

Think we're gonna get our moses basket soon, my brother and sil are very kindly paying! Physio went well by the way, need to buy a support band if I want one but I'm gonna keep an eye on ebay and have a look at the Jack and Jill market next weekend. 

Was in tesco tonight and they have a baby walker for £15, I know the little ones won't need them for a while but it's a great price and it can be stored in a cupboard xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies nice to see u getting some bargains...x

I'm sorry I won't be able to meet till after baby is here cos I'm working most weekends now till I finish... I hate having to do weekends :( 

Oh might go to tesco and get one..xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww thats a shame cheryl :hugs:

Sunday would be fine for me.

I had another scan today and baby doing well. His head is ave size and his belly is above ave:haha: 

Laura I had wanted to us a birthing pool for labour with Kaiden but didnt get since I was induced. Do you have a choice between a midwife unit and hospital for birth?


----------



## bbymc

great news about baby. I can just imagine lookin at the scan seeing a wee podgy belly lol. Too cute!

I managed to go swimming this afternoon with my Auntie, uncle and wee cousin. Was lovely! Totally shattered now! I'm hoping i don't suffer for it later!

The Sunday is fine with me. Is that the 10th?


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies !! I hope you are having a good weekend. Is anybody a VBAC ?xx 

GTT results were normal x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great scan then kaybee..x

Bbymc aw I'd love to go swimming but none of my bikinis fit me now :( x

Meand what's vbac? Sorry I don't kno wot it is...xx


----------



## Kaybee

:dohh::dohh: the 10 march is mothers day! Can you girls still make it then? 

Thats good about your gtt results.

VBAC is a vaginal birth after csection:flower:

Hope you have a good weekend away Laura. Whats everyone else up to? Im going to dundee tonight for a chinese and hopefully win some ££ at bingo! Staying at mums and am sooo looking forward to a bath at last. :happydance:


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. I probably won't be able to make the 10th if it's mother's day. This will be the first without my Nana so think we'll all be rallying around my mum. 

Well we both have a week off work so we're cleaning today as we have someone viewing out flat tomorrow. Then tomorrow is John's 40th so taking him to Vittoria's in town for lunch :) We're going to look at a house in Harthill on Monday then chill the rest of the week I think. We went to a charity quiz night last night and our team came 3rd! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Weekend away was brilliant, just what I needed. 

I'm fine with Mother's Day but if Arlene can't manage we should change for another day. 

Hope you all had a good weekend :)


----------



## Kaybee

How about Sat 9th? 

Glad you had a good weekend Laura. And Arlene well done to your team in the quiz. I like a quiz but am crap at them :haha:

Well I didn't win at bingo. One of the girls won £90 so it was nice that one of us got something. It was good fun.

Had a crappy sleep at my mums but did have a lovely bath this morning even with Kaiden in it too. It is massive :haha: Had a tasty cooked breakfast/brunch as well mmmm 

Can't believe its Sunday already though :cry: Ahh well only 4 more weeks to work. 

Oh, my sister and one of the girls that I was out with last night have both had elective sections before and think they got them done at 38 weeks... that's less than 6 weeks away :shock: Hope my consultant appointment comes round quick so I can find out date. I want to know now :brat:


----------



## lj2245

When do you think you'll find out? If it weren't for the whole healing thing, I might have asked for one too :haha: I had a similar op when I had my ectopic pregnancy though and it took forever to recover so I'd rather avoid it if I can lol. 

The Sat is fine for me :)


----------



## Kaybee

Find out on the 15th Feb. 

My recovery was quite quick with Kaiden. Although it just crossed my mind the other day that it will be totally different going in knowing its going to happen and not as exhausted, drugged, dazed and exhausted as I was with Kaiden :wacko:


----------



## Kaybee

Kaybee said:


> Find out on the 15th Feb.
> 
> My recovery was quite quick with Kaiden. Although it just crossed my mind the other day that it will be totally different going in knowing its going to happen and not as exhausted, drugged, dazed and exhausted as I was with Kaiden :wacko:

:haha::haha: I put exhausted twice.......


----------



## lj2245

It probably deserved the 2 exhausteds lol. It will be strange to know the date your baby will be born so far in advance. You will know it's birthday lol :)


----------



## bbymc

hey girls. Hope you all had a good weekend. We were out for Ryan's work company dance last night. I was good to get out but I'm done in 2day! One of my dogs is ill aswell so I've been up all night with him for the last 2 nights. Spent the day catching up on sleep today! Really needed it! Being so relaxed has had baby going nuts though lol.

Saturday 9th march is good for me. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## arlene

Hey ladies. 

just realised my friend has booked tickets for us to go see a friend on a show on the 9th and I totally forgot! So sorry!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I know it will be funny knowing his birthday...and not his name :haha:

Emma poor doggie - its a worry when they are not well. Is he any better today? :hugs: 

Aw Arlene that's a shame. What show you going to see?


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's a shame Arelene! 

Ben seems a bit better this afternoon but that's after taking him off the prescribed food that was meant to help and feeding him boiled rice and tuna. It's a complete joke! They've charged me over £400 in the last 2 weeks for different treatments but nothin has worked and the poor sod is sooo distressed. I almost took him in in the middle of he night he was so bad! :-( problem is, it seems they dont know what else to do to treat him. :-(


----------



## lj2245

Any idea what's up with Ben? Wee soul :(

We got a 10 year old dog from the SSPCA just before Xmas and she's lovely but insurance for her is £500 a year, unless we get one that's 35% of vet bill +£95 in excess. I haven't signed up yet because I'm reluctant to pay so much but if she became ill I don't know how we'd pay! The cat is only £2 a month! lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'd say get it. Either that or save every month for her instead. Ben was a rescue dog when we got him at a year old. He's 7 now. We reckon in his first year he was really ill and didn't get the right nutrition and so now he gets ill all the time. I was paying £45 a month insurance for him (£70 excess) but in November they wanted to increase it to £75 a month so i cancelled it. Thats way too much. Now i just save £50 a month for him myself. Problem with that is, since i've done that he's been ill loads and i've spent about £600 already and its only been 3 months! So if i were you, I'd get tess insured!

Ben got an ulcer in his eye and after treatment it didn't heal so he had to go get a wee operation. Thats clearly stressed him out and made his other problems worse. He has some problem with a spasming bladder and ibs meaning he will be sick, have the runs and not be able to pee. Doesnt sound so bad but if we don't act quick then his stomach and intestines bleed and his bladder could get so full it could burst and kill him! 

The vets keep charging me a fortune and treating him the same way every time. Its is obviously not working so I'm starting to get really angry! I ignored all advice from the vet after getting him treated on Saturday and having him get way worse thru the night. Low and behold, come Sunday afternoon he'd perked up loads and hopefully is over the worst. I'm all set to let rip at the vet when i go back with Ben tomorrow. I had to spend £200 gettin him treated on Saturday only for it to make him more ill! I'm not letting that go,

Rant over. Lol. Grrr! It just makes me so mad!


----------



## bbymc

oooh my ticker is on the 2nd last pic now :) exciting! I remember when it moved from the alien looking one to the one that looks more like a baby lol. I was so happy when i saw that. Lol. Oh how time flies! :)


----------



## bbymc

is anyone else feeling super stretched? Lol. I feel like I've ran out of space for baby lol. I have a feeling from now to 40 weeks is gona HURT! lol!


----------



## lj2245

I feel ok in that respect. I think that's because Shaun made my skin super stretchy haha :) You should take photos of your bump every week, it's amazing how they grow and change shape in the last 10 weeks :) 

Aww your wee ticker :D Wee fat baby :D 4lbs! Lol.


----------



## arlene

Aww, I've started feeling James poke my ribs more the last week or so. John and I are both on holiday this week so we're just chilling. I go back on Monday and then finish up six weeks on Tuesday!! Eeek!! 

Sorry about the weekend meet up. My friend is in the chorus of Jekyll and Hyde so we're having lunch then going to the matinee. We're all in a company called Showcase and do concerts to raise funds for Macmillan Cancer Support so we all try and support each other when doing shows with other companies xx


----------



## Kaybee

I feel like my bump can't possibly get any bigger! I managed to take a wee vid clip of him moving around last night and showed it to my work mates. The ones that haven't had children were amazed/ freaked out :haha: 

We had duke insured since we got him at 12 weeks but didn't renew this year because it had gone up to £70 plus if we switched to someone cheaper he wouldnt of been covered for anything that we had already claimed for and he gets frequent ear infections so we decided not to bother. It is a worry though as vets are so expensive. 

Aww thats good arlene that you do some fundraising. We will oraganise another get together once all babies are here.


----------



## Kaybee

Kaybee said:


> I feel like my bump can't possibly get any bigger! I managed to take a wee vid clip of him moving around last night and showed it to my work mates. The ones that haven't had children were amazed/ freaked out :haha:
> 
> We had duke insured since we got him at 12 weeks but didn't renew this year because it had gone up to £70 plus if we switched to someone cheaper he wouldnt of been covered for anything that we had already claimed for and he gets frequent ear infections so we decided not to bother. It is a worry though as vets are so expensive.
> 
> Aww thats good arlene that you do some fundraising. We will oraganise another get together once all babies are here.

That should read £70 per month!!


----------



## Cherrybump

My bump feels like that just now. Like she's stretching all her bits out and its hurts so much. I thought something was wrong but ive noticed few other people going through it to. She's always on my right and its always the same spot i get all the pain in. I also get alot of lower back pain just now. It comes and goes though but its alot worse when im working. So they take me off tills for an hour then on for hour. Its like that for my 4 hour shift now which is handy and its less stress on me. 

My ex how ever is pissing me right off. Texting me saying he's going to be hanging out with this lass that he had pulled on my sister night out (its her mate) the day after V-day which i said cool then i got a text from me sister which tip me over. grrr


The girl ask my girl if she's be kool if her and ryan would start dating and also asked if i would be. Heck no. Of course i wont be. we only broke up in september the day after our year annverisary and we're about to have a baby in a few weeks i dont think now its the right time to even been thinking about it. Man im even shitting myself to meet up with this guy friend ive knowning for nearly 4 years. im not even thinking of dating anyone yet not until after i give birth at least. Because she is going to have all my time and i know having a kid puts alot of pressure on people so i would never rush into anything. unlike him who said he's support us both and yet im the one cleaning up after him making him food and coffee (im not his dam mum but i feels like it). 

Sorry for the rant guys just so worked up :( xx


----------



## bbymc

Cherrybump, I really would chuck Ryan out if I were you!! If you split in September and he still lives with you, not lifting a finger, and wants to date someone else now, he's clearly taking he piss! It's easy for me to say, I know, but I think you would be better off without you in the house.


----------



## Cherrybump

I know i honestly would be. even his mum and cousin agree and she is going to be speaking to him today. They say i shouldnt have to put up with him if he's not helping out... Hope she gets through to him cause ive had enough xx


----------



## lj2245

My washing machine is fixed! Yaaaayyy!! Turns out a hose wasn't connected properly in the manufacturing process and it's slowly been coming off (it's on the inside so no way of knowing) and that's why it flooded. It's all repaired now though and looks like I have a legitimate claim for new flooring too. Hurrah! I was wanting to wait until we got a new kitchen to get new flooring so it's bad that we have to do it now but the flood caused so much damage to it that we don't have a choice, I'm just glad that we won't have to pay for it. 

Cherry - I hate to be brutal but it sounds like Ryan is contributing absolutely zero to your and your wee girl's life. There is no purpose to having him there at all. Is he working? Does he do any housework? I managed perfectly fine on my own when I had Shaun and there's no reason why you can't do the same. You at least have a fighting chance if you don't have a leech in your life, sucking you dry! Shaun has always stayed with me and gone to his Dads at weekends and we have always kept things very friendly for his sake. Shaun has been the one to benefit most from that and he has a happy, secure life. If you allow Ryan to keep on living with you, I think animosity will build and build and you will end up hating each other. That can't be good for your wee girl. It's best to make a clean break while you can both still be civil. I speak from experience! Lol.


----------



## lj2245

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Shaun'd Gran died this morning. I know it was expected but it's still such a shock.


----------



## bbymc

Awwww Laura! I hope you and Shaun are ok. It may have been expected but that never makes it any easier!! Sending you and the wee man big hugs! She's at peace now. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> Awwww Laura! I hope you and Shaun are ok. It may have been expected but that never makes it any easier!! Sending you and the wee man big hugs! She's at peace now. Xx

Aww Laura I can't really add to what Emma has said. Sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## arlene

Sorry to hear about Shaun's gran Laura. Sending you all hugs xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. I spoke to his mum this morning on the phone. He's down there now. I agree to what you said to. I need a clean break from him and i need my space back to myself. Nothing is coming good from him being here still. I just feel trapped and i dont have my space to do my own thing now. I dont wanna break Paige up with this would rather he ha his own place and came and see her etc. 

Just glad to speak to someone who's gone through it :) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry to hear about Shauns gran to hun :( x


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry about Shaun's gran Laura. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Thanks girls. I told Shaun last night and he has dealt with the whole thing so well. He was understandably upset and cried a bit but we talked loads about his Gran and he has such a good understanding of death and what happens now. I had always thought that Shaun should decide whether to attend the funeral or not but his Gran requested that no children attend so I have to respect her wishes. Instead, Shaun and I are planning our own memorial service, which we can do with his Dad together. He's getting stuck into the planning and it seems to be keeping his mind occupied. 

I'm so proud of him.


----------



## bbymc

no wonder you're proud Laura! What a wee star! I think thats a great idea too. It'll keep him busy and help him remember his gran in a really positive way! I'm glad he's coping ok :) Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sorry to hear about all your trouble with the dogs :| I hope they have a good night tonight and you make your flight! 

We have decided to go to chapel and light a candle for her, then go to the shop she always took him to after church for a packet of sweets. They we are going to the park where we will read out letters we wrote and then attach them to chinese lanterns which we will then light and watch float away. 

We are also going to make a memory box and write loads of stories of things they did together to go in that, with photos, mementos, etc. I'll ask his family to contribute towards it when they are feeling better. That way when Shaun is feeling sad, he can root around in there. It also means he won't forget her (he's still so young!) and he says it means he can share it with his baby cousin too when she's older and tell her about her Gran.


----------



## bbymc

Aww lovely idea Laura. Thats so sweet shaun wants to share it with his cousin too. :)

I'm just off to the vet again now. 4th time this week with no improvement in Mia at all. :(


----------



## lj2245

I think I'm sharing your dog woes. Tess ate 8 massive chocolate chip, nut and raisin cookies while we were in bed last night. I stupidly left them on the couch and didn't even think that she might eat them. I leave food lying about all the time and she doesn't touch it unless she's given it. Chocolate is very bad for dogs though and although there wasn't much chocolate in them, she's been very subdued today. Not sure if I should take her to the vet or not, they charge £50 for a consultation.


----------



## bbymc

Ben's had chocolate poisoning before. First thing that matters is the cocoa content. If it was milk chocolate then thats not so bad. Problem is, grapes and raisins are highly toxic aswell. Feeding as little as 8 grapes can kill a dog the size of a lab! That said, both chocolate and raisins affect the kidneys. So is she drinking excessively? Or going for a pee more than usual? Ideally you would hope she'd be sick too. If the answer is no to all those things then I'd say she's just subdued cos she's eaten something she shouldn't have. As long as she's eating and drinking she will be fine. When Ben had it he ate 3 dark chocolate large Easter eggs when i was out. I came home to a few piles of sick, an empty water bowl (which i refilled and he emptied straight away) and him peeing loads in the garden. I rushed him in and he was kept in for 2 days to prevent kidney failure. That was extreme tho cos he ate so much and it was all dark chocolate with very high cocoa content. 

Can you tell I'm always at the vet lol? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura I am not surprised you are proud of shaun. What a star. That sounds like a lovely plan you's have made. 

We had proud parent moment today as kaidens teacher said how well he has been doing this past week gettting involved with things, he usually likes to do what he wants, and he has been problem solving and she thinks he is good at maths. So proud of him.

What a time of it you are having with your dogs Emma. Laura hopefully Tess is just feeling a bit ashamed.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah she's been back to normal since Stephen got home from work. She was obviously just sulking because I gave her a row! 

Go Kaiden :) A wee brain box :) Shaun is terrible at maths and it makes homework time sooooo frustrating for all. I'm glad Kaiden won't have that problem!


----------



## Kaybee

Glad Tess is back to normal. :thumbup:

Yeah I am super proud of kaiden. Just over a week ago he got into trouble for running off to play in the snow pile when they went out after the teacher shouting after him and he ignored her so its nice to hear some positive stuff.

Back to the hospital for my next scan tomorrow. Im a bit worried that the doctor is going to say they wont keep scanning me if baby measurements are ok again. Of course i will be glad that that he is doing fine but i think it would make me worry about it more if they dont keep an eye on him :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

I doubt he will say that if it's standard practice to scan for 10 weeks? Surely they will err on the side of caution even though he is ok?


----------



## Kaybee

Hopefully I am just being paranoid. Looking forward to seeing baby again altho its not the same when its not in 3d. :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Ooh you're a honeydew! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## arlene

Glad Shaun is doing well Laura, it'll make a difference that he has something to concentrate on. 

And well done to Kaiden for being a wee brain box! And good luck with your scan today.

I've had this week off work and go back on Monday :( On the upside, I'm only back for six weeks and then off on maternity leave! Woop!! Just now getting impatient to meet my little dude.


----------



## bbymc

glad you're getting some good feedback from nursery Karen! Maths is a great subject to be good at! I was rubbish at it tho lol. Good luck with the scan. I reckon they'll keep scanning you. Its standard practice so i see no reason for them to stop!

Hope you enjoyed your week off arelene! I'm sure the nxt 6 weeks will fly in. I hope they do for all of us! Lol.

Glad tess is better Laura! Looks like Mia's a bit better today too. She managed all thru the night without needing out :) we agreed if she managed that that we'd go to London. So we're London bound at 1pm :) i just hope she continues to get better while we're away. I'll be so worried!


----------



## lj2245

Have a good trip Emma xx


----------



## Kaybee

OMG I'm a honeydew :happydance:

Scan went well he is still doing fine in there. They will continue weekly scans until he is here. I just don't need to see the doctor every week. AND the consultant I saw today is the one I was supposed to see next week to arrange my section so he just arranged it today. Baby's birthday is Monday 25 March. :happydance::happydance:

Enjoy your trip Emma.


----------



## lj2245

Hurrah!! Monday the 25th of March - a good day to be born!


----------



## bbymc

thanks girls.

Thats great news Karen! Countdown is really on now! :)


----------



## Kaybee

It seems a bit strange knowing when he will be born. 

Is shaun still doing ok?

I am looking forward to hopefully a lazyish weekend. Dave is out walking duke just now and me and kaiden are snuggled on the sofa watching toy story...again haaa! :cloud9:

Arlene yay for 6 weeks at work....i am down to 3 now :happydance:


----------



## arlene

Glad the scan went well Karen! Eek! You know he'll be here on the 25th, that's so exciting!!

Emma, enjoy your trip to London! My friend just took her husband there for his 30th and did the Harry Potter Studio Tour, I was so jealous!! 

Glad all the dogs are doing better too. My youngest spaniel is a total klutz, cost me £300 the week before xmas 2011 cos he cut his leg on a bit of plastic! Made sure I had insurance for him after that! We pay about £27 a month for our 2 xx


----------



## CherylC3

Enjoy ur trip Emma. X

Yeah on getting ur date booked, not long to go :)


----------



## bbymc

was soooo excited about not having to get up with the dogs at all thru the night but instead ryan kept me up all night with his snoring and the hotel bed was soooo uncomfy. Im totally exhausted! Im hoping the buzz in the air rubs off on me otherwise i'll be half asleep before we even get to the church! Lol


----------



## arlene

Hope your weekend went well Emma. 

I think my morning sickness has returned :( Been feeling queasy the last few mornings for a couple of hours and I think I'm gonna hve to change from my usual brekkie of weetabix, it just doesn't seem to sit right! Feeling totally crappy this morning :( xx


----------



## Kaybee

How's everyone doing? I can sympathise with the sickness/ nausea Arlene. Since mines has never stopped I don't think it will now. Only 6 more weeks of it :happydance:

I'm feeling quite pleased with myself again as just won a wrap on ebay for £20 :thumbup: Think the only thing left for me to get now if a new changing bag. Something that both me & DH can use. Have any of you seen what like the free one you get from boots is like?


----------



## arlene

My mum got one a few years ago when my nephew was born. My brother bought one to match his pram so gave my mum the free one, she said it lasted for ages so I'm going to do the same. Boots have the one I was going to order from amazon, it's the Summer Infant Izabel Tote Changing bag. I still need to go in and see what it's like but it looks pretty roomy and has good reviews. Only thing is it doesn't have insulated bottle pockets but I got a pair of tommee tippee insulated bottle holders for £8 from asda. xx


----------



## bbymc

Oh i thought we had everything covered lol. Totally forgot about a changing bag. Another excuse to shop :)

well our weekend was lovely. Very hectic tho! Was glad to get home and in my own bed lol. 

My nausea and sickness has never really gone away either. Def not as bad or frequent, but still there. I'm really forward to shifting that once baby is here! Has yours not eased at all Karen? 

Off to the vet with Mia and Ben again today. Hopefully we'll get the all clear! Then got the midwife. I feel the size of a baby elephant so I'll be interested to see what I'm measuring. Wish me luck :) x


----------



## bbymc

Blood sugar was a tiny bit high so need to get it rechecked. Stressed I'm gonna end up with GD and a huge baby now! I'm only wee lol.


----------



## Kaybee

No let up, still sick EVERY morning :cry: 6 weeks today I will have my baby boy in my arms and delish cup of tea and NO MORE sickness. :happydance: Can't frickin wait :haha:

How's the dogs Emma?

When do you get your blood sugar rechecked? Was it just a random one they did today or did you have to fast for it?


----------



## bbymc

Dogs are fine. Hooray!!!  

They took it today to recheck. Didn't fast or anything but if it comes back high again I have to do the glucose tolerance test. Just hoping it doesn't come back high again. Think they're gonna phone me if its high again.

Sick every morning? God what a pain!! Still, at least the end is in sight now!


----------



## bbymc

How's everyone doing? It's gone all quiet on here!

Bloods were normal btw


----------



## Kaybee

Good news about your bloods Emma. And your doggies!

I'm ok - just counting down the days to finish work. :haha: Not much else happening here. Have you gone back to work?


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive been bit quite to lol sorry

Had midwife today everything right on track and i asked her about my concerns which is a nice relief to get them of my chest.

Paige is measuring right on and M/W said she feels like a good size :). Glad to hear my baby girl is doing well.

I finished up next friday so cant wait its also my pay day to. Hoping to be going to primark to get this nighty that ive seen good for breastfeed and labor :) xx


----------



## bbymc

Nope. Last time I was at the doc she signed me off again so I'm not going back now. 

Really glad but soooooo bored! I really need something to keep me busy! We have loads to do before baby comes too but it's all stuff I can't really do on my own. It's a nightmare. I'm so fed up!

Barring a name, you all set? You packed a bag yet?

Glad Paige is doing well cherry. I need to pop in to primary soon for cheap nighties and stuff to.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive got my bag all packed to i think i may just take out apart and redo it again though lol. Going to grab some legs when i go into also lol since there so cheap.

Ive started crocheting lol ive made a baby hat and ive made myself a snood. im not doing one for my neice and going to do a baby blanket lol.. keeps me busy xxx


----------



## Kaybee

I am so looking forward to finishing work. 

I've not got the bag packed yet but have got some stuff for it. :haha: I've got stuff to do as well. Mostly washing through the baby clothes and then moving our bedroom around to fit cot in. Trying to wait until I'm on leave though and we can do it while Kaiden at nursery in the mornings.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sounds like a good plan Kaybee. That way you'll have plenty of time to move everything xx


----------



## lj2245

I've not been on in a while, been busy with Shaun being off school. We had the memorial for his Gran tonight and it was lovely. It was just Shaun, his Dad and I and I think it was perfect. 

I still haven't started the nursery but I have asked my sister to come and help me do it :)


----------



## bbymc

Glad the memorial went well Laura. Shaun looks so cute in the photo with his gran! Good news you're gona get help with the nursery too!

I've not packed my bag yet but pretty sure I've got everything I need. I doubt moving your bedroom around would take too long Karen, especially if you'll have time when kaiden's at nursery. You won't be able to do most of it though. Will you have someone around to help you?

Our flooring is in the warehouse so we're getting it fitted on Friday. Can't wait! Only problem is that we need to lift and dump the old carpet before then. I can't do it so I dunno how he hell Ryan will do it himself :-/


----------



## lj2245

Stephen managed to do the carpet in the nursery on this own and he's an idiot lol. If you roll it up really tight, fold it in half and tie it with string it should be easier to move. 

I think I have way more than I need lol. If everything goes ok I'll be out of hospital within the 6 hours Wishaw has as it's policy and I doubt I'll need much in 6 hours!


----------



## arlene

Glad the memorial went well Laura. 

I'm gonna buy my bag next week when I get paid and get it packed. I wouldn't normally but I'm gonna have to wash some stuff my aunty gave me. She's a heavy smoker and cos the stuff has been sitting in her house I can smell the smoke. 

I finish up on the 26th of March, looking forward to meeting my little dude! xx


----------



## bbymc

Well we had our first antenatal class today.... What a waste of time! Either most folk who went were complete idiots or I'm way more knowledgeable about babies, pregnancy and childbirth than I thought! I am a trained nursery nurse and work with health visitors a lot though so maybe that's why. And I have a huge family lol.

There was one really stuck up hippyish couple there who were sooo over the top it was outrageous! All lovey dovey and practically on top of each other. It was cringeworthy to watch! :-/


----------



## lj2245

Eewww there's always one!!

We aren't bothering with antenatal classes. We thought about it as it's a different hospital and a tour would have been nice but tbh I didn't find them helpful with Shaun.


----------



## arlene

Mine start on the 1st of march, friday afternoons so I get a bit of a skive off work! Lol. 

Just been reading the 3rd trimester forum and I'm beginning to feel really impatient!! I know baby is still cooking and isn't ready yet but I don't think I can wait ten weeks!!!!! Anyone else feeling like this? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

arlene said:


> Mine start on the 1st of march, friday afternoons so I get a bit of a skive off work! Lol.
> 
> Just been reading the 3rd trimester forum and I'm beginning to feel really impatient!! I know baby is still cooking and isn't ready yet but I don't think I can wait ten weeks!!!!! Anyone else feeling like this? Xx

Hahaha thats so weird so does mines lol. Were in edinburgh are you having your's mines is at sighthill doctor's im sure it said lol. My m/w keeps remidning me of it and i said ill defo be there as its my first dragging ryan with me as he really wanted to go more than me lol.

xxx


----------



## arlene

Aww mine are at Sighthill too!! It'll be good to put a face to the name!! I keep meaning to check which classes J is supposed to come to!!

Have you decided if you're going to REI or St John's for the birth? We're equal distance from the two so I'm going to ask my mw on Tuesday if we can get a tour of both. I know The Simpson Centre at the REI have better facillities for a natural or water birth which is what I'm aiming for but I've heard the aftercare is a lot better at St John's so Im not sure!! 

I text J to ask him to get me some paracetamol on the way home from work cos my pelvis is really sore again today. He could only get Anadin Extra and I don't have the heart to tell him I can't take them cos they contain aspirin!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Im not sure I'll find the classes useful either tbh laura. gona go just incase but i really felt like today was a waste of time!

I was told today that neither ERI or St. John's do tours. They just show you an old video of both at the antenatal class so you can see labour ward and postnatal ward. They show nothing about the birthing centre though.

Funny you saying your pelvis is sore Arelene. I came home earlier and mine was a bit achy as its been before but then suddenly the pain got so bad I couldn't actually walk and was yelping in pain. It subsided to a dull ache in the end but my god, it was so painful!!


----------



## lj2245

Maybe baby was head down and engaged? I can tell when Alex is...thankfully he's a fidget and doesn't stay that way for long!


----------



## Kaybee

I'm not bothering with the classes this time. I went when I was expecting with Kaiden because I had no clue about babies :haha: we had a couple at ours that were all over each other as well. You are so right Laura there is always one!


----------



## arlene

Can they engage this early? I know we're all 30+ weeks but I'm a bit clueless about this bit! Lol. I'm still getting feet in my ribs a lot so not sure where James is sitting to be honest! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Im going to the Royal hun. Just feel better to go there lol. Oooh how weird is that ill be looking around the room wonder which one is you lol. 

Ive been getting alot of pain to and i mentioned it to my midwife on tuesday there. My bump on top was really hurting early not sure if it was due to being hungry or the position i was sitting but i was in so much pain.

Paige's head is down and in my notes midwife put im 4/5th palpable which i wasnt sure about so i google it and alot of the things came back saying 1/5th engaged :) so i was pretty excited about that lol 
xxx


----------



## bbymc

I was 1/5th engaged at my 28 week mw appt but at my last one on Monday I was 'free' so it can obviously change from day to day.

I'm just in from the physio. Got PGP as expected and given a tubigrip and lots of exercises to help. I didn't realise but back, hip and pelvic pain are all a result of the weight on my pelvis. I thought they were all separate issues.

Apparently all my rib pain is due to having a short body and so much pushing into my ribs. That's why it's so painful when baby is there. There's no space for it anywhere else lol.


----------



## lj2245

arlene said:


> Can they engage this early? I know we're all 30+ weeks but I'm a bit clueless about this bit! Lol. I'm still getting feet in my ribs a lot so not sure where James is sitting to be honest! Xx

Yeah absolutely, but they don't stay that way for long! I thought Alex would be permanently head down by now but he's still somersaulting!!


----------



## arlene

Absolutely shattered this morning, think I saw every hour on the clock last night!! Bring on 5pm!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Me too Arelene. I can't seem to get comfy at all anymore!


----------



## lj2245

I found the trick to getting a good sleep is to stay up to 3am watching Lord of the Rings hehe :) Fell asleep in my massive pillow and woke up at half 9, turned, half 10, turned again then finally up at half 11. Still only 8.5 hours sleep but only waking to turn 3 times is awesome for me!


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's good Laura. I'm usually up about 3 times for the toilet and then another 3 due to pain when I'm moving. It's exhausting! I can't even get comfy today. Its the first day it's caused me problem during the day. I'm sooo fed up with it. And I'm stuck in the house waiting on the floor fitters. :-(

I'm feeling so sorry for myself today lol


----------



## lj2245

I have stabbing pains in my stomach, like what you get when you have food poisoning. I was making breakfast when I got the first attack and I honestly though something was wrong with the baby. I'll have no pain for a few minutes then about a 30 seconds of stabbing pain. No idea what it is! 

Shaun is driving me mental too, making so much noise lol. I usually don't mind but I hate lots of noise and distraction when I'm in a lot of pain. I feel bad because I shouted at him :( His Dad is on his way for him so he'll be away for the weekend and I know I'll feel rotten all weekend for it.


----------



## bbymc

You feeling any better Laura? I hope Shaun was a bit quieter for you after you shouted at him. He'll probably have forgotten all about it by now.

That's our floors fitted. Thank god. What a disruption!! Can't wait to get everything back o normal ASAP. The fitters were great though. They moved all the big heavy stuff back in place for me


----------



## lj2245

No...it's still really sore :( I don't know what's causing it but it's really doing my head in. 

Glad your floor is finally done :)


----------



## bbymc

Do you think it's the baby? Maybe it is food poisoning??

Quick phone to the midwife wouldn't do any harm if you're worried.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive been have random pains to. Only at work but i think i push myself to much because its been busy :(.

Belly tightens up and goes all hard but i think it was because i had trapped gas. Had a sore belly for about 3 hours coming and going now lying on the couch with hot water bottle and have had pain killers to help ease it off to. also to go along with it i had lower bad back :( finished up next friday whooo xxx


----------



## lj2245

It feels like food poisoning but I haven't been sick of had the runs or anything.


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, maybe wait til tomorrow and if need be, phone NHS 24? Could it be stress or something? Fingers crossed its just a bit of a dicky tummy :-/

I really wana go to bed but I know I'll be really uncomfy so I'm putting it off lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Hope you are feeling better now Laura. Is everyone else in the family ok? 

Had another scan today and baby doing well. He is measuring above ave. I dont know what he is up to in there tonight but its flippin painful some of the moves he is making. 

And i only have 2 more weeks of work. :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

I don't feel stressed in the slightest just now, totally relaxed. I think it's some kind of bug and the sickness is on its way! I'm trying to drink lots of water to flush it :(


----------



## bbymc

:-( I hope it doesn't last too long!

Good news Karen! 2 weeks of work! I hope it flies in for you! Glad to hear the wee man is doing well. Sounds like you might be having a wee chubby too lol


----------



## arlene

You feeling any better Laura? I've been getting pains too but think it's just James squirming around! 

We're going to sort out our car seat tomorrow. Mothercare have a britax first class group 0+1 for £99 so here's hoping it fits in my wee Matiz! Then we're going to see a house at 11am, followed by my nephew's 4th birthday party at 1pm then my cousins 30th at night! It'll be a very busy saturday but thankfully we have nothing on for Sunday! 

Anyone up to anything exciting? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Busy day!! Sounds fun though! 

We're just spending most of the weekend doing stuff around the house. Puttin up shelves, tidying, and generally sorting all the crap out. My nesting instinct has well and truly kicked in now lol!

We're going to the jack and Jill sale tomorrow morning at meadowbank too. Don't really need anything, just going to have a wee nose


----------



## Cherrybump

Im defo nesting aswell lol just defrosted my freezer. cleaned chip pan but i really need to find something for the darn grease lol seems to get everywhere :(. 

This is my last working week :dance: So happy 5 more happy whooo.

Glad its the weekend its the only time im not in pain :S came on yesterday in so much pain turn out to be trapped gas. 

Hope you feel better laura aint when your feeling crappy and it doesnt budge. 

I just bought my labor nighty today form primark so chuffed my mum gave me money to get it lol i wanted to blue one but there was none left in my size:( so i grabbed the red one. They look huge but it buttons right down :) 

so i just need to fix my hospital bag again and get some snacks lol. xxx


----------



## lj2245

I'm still getting pains but haven't been sick, just diarhhea. My bump has been rock solid and TINY all day too, like it's battened down the hatches or something! 

Haven't even opened my curtains today lol. I feel so envious of your nesting ladies, I have no motivation at all!!


----------



## arlene

Well I'm halfway through today and feel shattered already!! We went to mothercare today and it turns out we can't get the.combi seat we wanted cos the tabs on my seatbelt clips are too long :( We've found the group 0+ one that fits our pram for £100 in babies r us so gonna get that. 

I haven't had the.nesting urge yet! So jealous of you only having a.week left at work Cheryl! 

Laura, glad you're feeling better! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

arlene said:


> Aww mine are at Sighthill too!! It'll be good to put a face to the name!! I keep meaning to check which classes J is supposed to come to!!
> 
> Have you decided if you're going to REI or St John's for the birth? We're equal distance from the two so I'm going to ask my mw on Tuesday if we can get a tour of both. I know The Simpson Centre at the REI have better facillities for a natural or water birth which is what I'm aiming for but I've heard the aftercare is a lot better at St John's so Im not sure!!
> 
> I text J to ask him to get me some paracetamol on the way home from work cos my pelvis is really sore again today. He could only get Anadin Extra and I don't have the heart to tell him I can't take them cos they contain aspirin!! Xx




bbymc said:


> I was 1/5th engaged at my 28 week mw appt but at my last one on Monday I was 'free' so it can obviously change from day to day.
> 
> I'm just in from the physio. Got PGP as expected and given a tubigrip and lots of exercises to help. I didn't realise but back, hip and pelvic pain are all a result of the weight on my pelvis. I thought they were all separate issues.
> 
> Apparently all my rib pain is due to having a short body and so much pushing into my ribs. That's why it's so painful when baby is there. There's no space for it anywhere else lol.




lj2245 said:


> I'm still getting pains but haven't been sick, just diarhhea. My bump has been rock solid and TINY all day too, like it's battened down the hatches or something!
> 
> Haven't even opened my curtains today lol. I feel so envious of your nesting ladies, I have no motivation at all!!


Must be something going around like i had diarhea this past week to. I hope you do feel better soon hun ive read that alot of people have had loose stools near the end of there pregnancy so all week i was like yeah this is meant to happen now im wondering if i picked up something :(. been ok today just had bit of a sore tummy but it shall pass. xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Not sure why that group all those quotes as i only clicked on reply with with on yours lj2245

Very strange x


----------



## bbymc

My pelvis has gotten sooooo bad over the weekend!! It's aching constantly and every wee while it is agony and I'm struggling to weight bear on the side that's the worst. If there's nothin near to grab, im pretty much having to let myself fall to the ground as walking is way too sore :-( I was at physio last week and I'm doing all she told me. She said there was nothing else she could suggest. But now its way worse, I dunno what to do. When its bad, I really can't walk! I can't just stay sitting for the next 7 weeks. :-( any suggestions? If this is SPD, god knows how you cope Laura!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah, that's SPD. Welcome to my world. Can't sit, can't walk, can't stand and can't lie down. I waddle like I've shit myself and am in constant agony. Have been since about 22 weeks. 

The good news is it goes pretty much as soon as you have the baby. 

I have also developed a way of rolling in bed that moves my pelvic bone back to it's proper place (as opposed to overlapping the other one). It hurts like hell and makes one hell of a popping noise but it means I can open my legs far enough to get my big pillow in between them :thumbup:

Hoovering and carrying anything just kills. I have asked Stephen to help with the hoovering and carrying washing upstairs over the past 10 weeks. Guess what chores haven't been done in my house very often in the last 10 weeks? :dohh:


----------



## bbymc

Yeah i stopped hoovering a few weeks ago cos it was killing my hip. No way I would even attempt it now!! I used to lift stuff and put up with a wee bit acheyness but now I know its gona be agony,so I don't do that either. I'm ok in bed after the first few hours and the physio showed me how to stabilise my pelvis to get up so when I do that it's not too bad.

I look like a right idiot though cos one minute im just achey and walking, the next I'm bent double shivering in pain and unable to hold my own weight. It happened in the middle of a shop car park yesterday and I swear a few people must have thought I was in labour or something!! Ryan was there though so he literally held me up until I was able to walk to a nearby seat and sit down. It's made me really quite scared of going out on my own though. Cos I would have just fell over with the pain if Ryan hadn't have been there. I'd just got out the car too so it wasn't like I'd walked far, or been doing too much. 

God, 7 weeks of this is gona be hell. I really feel for you having suffered this since 22 weeks!! Do you need to use crutches? X


----------



## arlene

Aww girls! And I thought my spd was bad!! Mine comes and goes in terms of severity but it's usually bad late and night and if I'm sitting for too long :( 

How long for everyone at work now? I finish five weeks tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I have been trying to avoid using the crutches or wheelchair but I think I might have to give in now. I gutted out a cupboard yesterday and hoovered my corner sofa with a handheld Dyson and I'm still in agony now. Got hardly any sleep. 

I was hoping to work until 38 weeks with this new job but I'm beginning to doubt I can manage. Plus, as great as they are about my pregnancy they seem to be a bit illegal. Well...a lot illegal actually. They went to a trade fair last week over all of my contracted working days so I didn't work all week or Thursday last week. They also decided to go away for a long weekend so I can't work today either. I won't be getting paid for any of the missed days. They also don't do holiday pay or overtime rates. If I have to take time off for an appointment, I have to make up the hours on another day. They even want me to make up todays hours on Wednesday. They don't give out wage slips and don't tell me what shift or day I am working until the day before. 

I'm grateful for the job but there's no way I'll be going back after my maternity leave is done. No holiday pay? Aye right. I don't even want to go back tomorrow. I keep telling myself to suck it up and just be grateful for the job but I am definitely a person who believes in sticking to the law when it comes to employee rights! I worked in management for years.


----------



## bbymc

yikes. That does sound very illegal Laura. Imagine you took that job after baby came. Lol. At least now you have a reason to make a break for it lol. Its good to be grateful and all that but if you're struggling that much i really wouldn't push yourself too hard. This is when you really need to rest. Once Alex is here you won't have that option. Its a tough one tho cos working is money lol. I hate us being skint cos I'm off but I've just had to accept that i wasnt doing myself any favours strugglin on and i certainly wasnt gettin any thanks for it. I suppose if they're asking you not to work sometimes it will be good in that it gives you a rest but surely they should still pay you? How do they expect anyone to work with conditions like that? People need a regular wage. Do other employees not say anything? 

I've been signed off now til i go on mat leave arelene. Not at all what I'd wanted but so glad i am. I'm finding it hard even walking around the house atm. I could never get the bus to work and back myself now :(. Just tryin to make the most of my time off but it is getting very boring and really making time drag!


----------



## lj2245

They only have 1 other employee and she's a uni student and isn't contracted to any hours so she just works as and when. They emailed me today asking me to work 9 til 5 tomorrow to 'make up my hours' as if it were my fault. I should be paid for the days off, not having to work them back on my actual days off because they want to go on a jaunt! 

I think I'm just going to go on Mat leave asap. 9 months of maternity pay sounds awesome lol. Plus I have loads to be doing around the house!


----------



## bbymc

yeah. Sounds like a good plan to me. Then you know where you're at and can plan and get organised. Have you agreed to work 9-5 tomorrow or are you gona say you can't? Hats off to you if you manage a 9-5 shift lol. I doubt i could do that now. 

You any further forward with the nursery? I was at babies r us on Saturday and they had the pirate boy themed border for sale for £1.50 a roll. Thats the one you chose eh?


----------



## lj2245

:cry: Yes. I paid about £6.50 a roll. 

I don't think I can manage a 9-5. I dunno what to say to them though. I'm going to phone the MA people today and find out if I need my employer to fill in any forms to say why they can't pay SSP. If not, I'm just going to jack it in. They won't tell me what shifts I've to work the rest of the week and it's impossible trying to plan anything.


----------



## bbymc

That's ridiculous. Can you nt just ask them to tell you your shifts? I suppose the best outcome would be that you don't need them to fill anything in and you can just tell them you're not going back. It'll probably be a weight off our shoulders once you're out of there!

£6.50 a roll?? Wow! That's expensive! :-(


----------



## lj2245

It was supposed to be £10 a roll but I got those discounts. It was probably nearer £6 but still....I bought 3 rolls!!! I don't want to know if anything else is cheaper!! Lol. Except maybe the moses basket :blush: I decided I do want to buy it but my brother's store has no stock! Typical! 

Turns out I do need them to fill out a form. Arrgghh!! It's stupid because they say if you are employed in the 15 weeks before your due date your employer needs to fill in this form to say why they aren't paying SMP. It's quite obvious why my employer isn't paying. I started in the 11th week before EDD!!!


----------



## lj2245

And they won't tell me my shifts because they seem to think it's ok to wait and see how many hours they are going to need me. Fair enough they are a 2 man band and can't forecast their orders but it doesn't help me.


----------



## bbymc

hmmm. Unless they employ students tho, i can't see anyone sticking with a job like that. Still, its done you for a while and given you extra cash.

Thats a pest they need to fill in a form. Especially cos you never started til 11 weeks before your EDD. Bit daft really!

Oh i forgot you were wanting that Moses basket. I did see it but i don't think it was on sale. I'll keep an eye out for you lol x


----------



## arlene

Laura that's ridiculous about your job! They can't expect you to make up hours they cancelled cos they went on a jolly at the weekend!! I suppose it's thankful you don't have long til mat leave, then you can look for something else once Alex is up a bit! 

I ordered my moses basket from asda, need to go pick it up tomorrow, was only £25! Need to go back on and order the stand though as it was out of stock :( xx


----------



## lj2245

The one I have was £25 in Asda lol. Bargain!


----------



## arlene

Definitely! The stand is only £16 too. 

People in work are driving me nuts today. I keep getting this:

Colleague: So how long til you finish up?
Me: Just five weeks 
Colleague: Not that you're counting eh?? Ha ha!

WTF?? Course I'm bloody counting!!!! Why ask me how long if you don't want to hear a number?? Drives me mental!! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Ugh people are idiots. I keep getting the 'you look like you're ready to burst'.

Aye...burst you.


----------



## bbymc

I keep getting people asking how long I've got, I say 'only 7 weeks, so not long!' And most say something like ' oh that's still a wee while yet and you'll probably be late too'.

Aye, cheers for that! Lol.


----------



## arlene

I was at my nephew's birthday party on saturday afternoon and I haven't seen my SIL's family in ages, all I got was "not long now!!" grrr!! I know people mean well but it gets boring lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Think I've become addicted to crunching ice lol! Random!


----------



## lj2245

It's one of the most common pregnancy cravings, I craved it like mad with Shaun and have been eating lots this time too. 

One thing to be careful of though is it can be an indication of an iron deficiency :(

I'm now on maternity leave it looks like. Phoned the physio this morning because I literally can't move and they are seeing me on the 27th. She said I've to rest and do absolutely nothing as it sounds like I've misaligned my pelvis and can cause permanent damage. Fab!


----------



## bbymc

God, suppose its good you've been told to rest though. It's always easier o do it when the advice comes from a professional. I hope the pain isn't too bad! You taking anything for it? It's quite a while til he 27th. I'd have thought they'd try and see you ASAP! What's your work sayin?

Yeah, I'd heard crunching ice was common. Weird thing to crave though eh? I had a lovely steak last night lol, so hopefully its not a sign of iron deficiency in me :-/


----------



## Cherrybump

Sucks about the spd hun...

And that surely can't be a legal job if their not paying you for taking holiday's and paying you when you have apps what i joke, i would give that job up also.

I started my mat leave this monday and my last day is friday. yay.. so im counting down 2 days are done. 

forgot what else i was going to say because Ryan ask what is there for eating lol. ooh i have to ring my midwife tomorrow as they called but i wasnt home when she took my blood last week they have came back little high and wants to know if i had anythin to eat before i went lol which i did :| lol x


----------



## Kaybee

Ouchie Laura that sounds painful :cry:

In early pregnancy having ice cubes was about all I could manage some days. Every now and then I fancy a glass of water with loads of ice. I am or iron tablets already :-( 

I have 1 week 3 days left to work :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

Work have been surprisingly ok about it but I guess they don't have a choice! I just need to get them to fill in the SMP1 form for me which is going to be a nightmare! I dont even know how I'll get there and back!


----------



## bbymc

Did you manage to get into work then Laura?


----------



## lj2245

Nah I can't go anywhere. I was supposed to go to Tesco today but Stephen had to go. I'm going to leave it until I've seen the physio and hopefully I'll be ok to drive. 

Beginning to feel like this baby is going to burst out of me. He feels soooo big! I can feel the entire shape and outline of him now. Got my growth scan on the 13th and I don't think Stephen can make it because of work. They won't let him go in late (scan is at 12 and he starts at 1) because he will miss shift change over (which is essential) so he will have to swap his entire shift with someone else but it's proving difficult.


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's a shame he can't go! How you gona get there if you can't drive? I really hope the physio can help!!

How big was baby at your last scan? Hopefully he's not grown too much bigger!


----------



## Kaybee

Urgh I am feeling so rubbish :cry::cry:

Felt really ill at work yesterday and ended up throwing up. my mum and her OH picked me up at work to go get my car (I park at their house) and offered for one of them to drive me home and the other would follow in my car. I said i would be fine but by the time i got to my car i changed my mind and was glad i did cause i ended up throwing up, in a bag, in my mums car on the way home :blush::blush: got home went to bed and slept on and off for about 4 hours, got up managed a few bits of cereal and back to bed. Was up during the night being sick as well. My throat hurts too and was sore yesterday. Dont know if i have some kind of bug, dave and kaiden are both fine, or if its just been an increase in preggy hormones making me sicker. My throat often gets sore if I am a bit run down. 

Didnt go to work today and am feeling quite sorry for myself.

How is eveyone else?


----------



## bbymc

Aww Karen. What a shame! I think there's a few bugs going around atm. My bro and his whole family have been ill as have my mum, dad and half the employees at my dads work. I've dodged it so far. Luckily!

Best you just take some time off and try to recover. It could be Hormones too though. I've been a bit more sicky recently and just put it down o that as I've not actually been sick.


----------



## lj2245

Aww no, you feeling any better now? It's always rubbish when you're ill but so much worse when you're pregnant and feeling lousy enough as it is :flower:


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks girls. I dont feel as rubbish as yesterday but took advantage of a wee nap when kaiden fell asleep this avo and woke up to be sick. Hoping its just because its near dinner time and will manage something to eat.


----------



## arlene

Hope you feel better soon hun!! 

I had a total crap day at work and endes up in tears in the toilets!! Basically we deal with a lot of legal issues and if I send something out I shouldn't then I get a breach recorded against me. Since my Nana passed away in July and I fell pregnant in august I've had about twelve of these! So basically my work has been 2nd checked by someone else for a bit until I get reaccredited and they kind of truat me again. Last friday my reaccreditation went through and I was still getting 2nd checked and I got another breach on tuesday!! Which means my reaccreditation is almost nul and void and I have to do it again!! 

I got so down about it today cos while my bosses were saying don't worry about it, I honestly feel like I just want do my bloody job!! I'm taking so much more time to check my work before I send it out but it's obviously not enough and I really helpless!! If it weren't for the fact I'd lose the tike at the other end I'd consider going on mat leave now!! 

Sorry for the major vent but so needed to let that out!! Congrats if you made it through that!! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Maybe you are better going on mat leave just now, even if it does mean going back to work sooner. Your health is important and it's not good that you're so upset :( Sounds like you need some relaxation time. Have you no holidays you can take?


----------



## arlene

I've got one more day to take between now and march 26th when I start 3 weeks holiday then my mat leave starts on the 17th of April. I don't think my boss would have a problem with me going off earlier but I worry I'll be really bored, it's still 8 weeks til the wee man is due. I'll see how it goes over the next week or two and maybe have a re-think xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree hun you should think about goign on mat leave sooner. My last day is tomorrow and im sure happy that it is just cant work no more. Getting to be a right struggle and the customer keep p'ing me off:( i swear i could speak back to some of them but i have to bit my tongue. xxxx


----------



## bbymc

Sounds like you need a break Arelene. Could you not take a week of your three week holiday now rather than when you'd planned? That might give you some time to chill and nergy to work the last few weeks. Xx


----------



## arlene

I was off the week of the 4th of feb, I think I'll see how I go in the next week or two and then maybe speak to my boss about finishing up a bit earlier. 

On the upside, I got my changing bag today :) John had overpaid on his credit card so got it for me. It's the grey circles slouch bag from Mothercare, love that I can use it as a handbag once I don't need it for James anymore. Gonna get his back packed and buy myself a new weekend bag from primark for me. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just got back from our holiday yest was supposed to be today we were home but it had the most uncomfy bed :( but I had the most amazing sleep last night. I'm now finishing up next wk I'm huge, shattered and the worse backache ever, I can't wait to finish :)

Arlene I'd defo finish earlier Hun, how long do u plan to take off? U might as well then u will be all relaxed before baby James comes...xx

Kaybee hope ur sickness has eased Hun. X

Cherrybump yeah for finishing today...x

Laura is tht u going onto mat leave now then Hun? Sorry ur work is messing u around...x


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Cheryl.

Thats poop about the bed being comfy but its always good to be in your own bed to lol glad you had a good sleep. 

Ive been getting alot of random pains lately to but most of them happen after work or in work. so im looking forward to just relaxing. hope today goes fast to lol x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I'm going on mat leave now :) going to claim MA soon :) 

Where did you go Cheryl? I was the same when we went away, couldn't get comfy and then had the best sleep ever when I got home hehe :) 

Well nesting has finally hit me! Just when I've been told not to do anything aswell. I think I'm so stubborn that being told not to do something has made me want to do it! Haven't went overboard but yesterday I gutted my room and got Stephen to move all the furniture around and I set up the Moses basket :) I'm just going to keep the asda one I have, it's so lovely in my room :) today I start the nursery!!! Hurrah! I'm just going to do what I can manage sitting on my ball though.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it was Loch Lomond we went to,was nice but really boring lol..aw hoping ur day is super fast cherry.... Laura thts wot happens as soon as u hav to rest u get itchy feet u want to do it all. X


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay for started mat leave hun im joining you very very soon :). Im going to give my self the weekenbd to relax before going over board on cleaning lol ive set up everything lke moses basket in the livingroom but i will pop it into cot for when i go to bed. the buggie is up and the carseat sitting on top but clip in as when Ryan comes back for it he can just grab it and go lol. Got little bouncey chair his mum bought us to :) cant wait to meet this little pudding now :) xxx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah we went up by Loch Lomond too. I just enjoyed the peace without the phone ringing constantly!! 

Stephen has just left for work so I can get on with the painting now :) We went out to order a carpet this morning. We thought it would be so easy but I can't decide between 2. One is the same as what I have in my room and in Shaun's room but is cream (it's black in my room and bright red in Shaun's) and it's lovely in the bedrooms and would be ok but I fell in love with this other one she showed us with such a deep pile! It's the same as the one we have in the hall and stairs and is a similar colour so I'm thinking it might look better going in from the hall but because it's double the price of the other one, Stephen isn't keen. He doesn't think we need such a deep pile in a room that will only be used as a nursery. I can see his point but I keep looking at the samples and wishing we could have the dear one lol!!


----------



## bbymc

That's a shame you couldn't get comfy when you were away Cheryl. I was the same in London. We're going away or the weekend next week and that's what I'm worried about. It'll be lovely to get away but I just know I won't sleep well.

That's good you've managed to get started on some stuff Laura. We were the same when we were choosing our flooring and we went for the dearer one so that it would last longer. The finish is great so we're chuffed. It's never easy to decide though!!

Well our scan was totally rubbish tonight! Baby was in the same position as usual and wouldn't budge! Except this time it kept putting its arm over its face so we never got any good pics at all. Only 3 in total. All featuring a chubby little arm! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: aww Arlene I tnink it would be worthwhile thinking about finishing a couple of weeks earlier. Your health is important too :hugs:

Boo for uncomfy beds. Ive been in my own bed the last few nights, I usually end up in with Kaiden, and its been fab.....although we have had kaiden in with us :haha: it was because his bedroom window was getting replaced but even though thats all finished he is still managing to sneak in with us the monkey. 

I am looking forward to joining you ladies on mat leave. I have one more week left :happydance: I am glad to report that my sickness is back to mornings again but my throat is still efin sore :cry:

Dont think the nesting has hit me yet. We sorted out the kitchen a bit last night because we finally got a new cabinet up but thats about it!

I did manage to cut my toe nails this morning....that was quite an achievement. Going to wait until nearer my elcs date to do my legs etc. Thank goodness its not sunny outside so I can keep my legs covered :blush:


----------



## Kaybee

Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:

Yeah...that doesn't look much like a honeydew in the picture either lol. Mine is def bigger, he's practically bursting out!


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> :hugs: aww Arlene I tnink it would be worthwhile thinking about finishing a couple of weeks earlier. Your health is important too :hugs:
> 
> Boo for uncomfy beds. Ive been in my own bed the last few nights, I usually end up in with Kaiden, and its been fab.....although we have had kaiden in with us :haha: it was because his bedroom window was getting replaced but even though thats all finished he is still managing to sneak in with us the monkey.
> 
> I am looking forward to joining you ladies on mat leave. I have one more week left :happydance: I am glad to report that my sickness is back to mornings again but my throat is still efin sore :cry:
> 
> Dont think the nesting has hit me yet. We sorted out the kitchen a bit last night because we finally got a new cabinet up but thats about it!
> 
> I did manage to cut my toe nails this morning....that was quite an achievement. Going to wait until nearer my elcs date to do my legs etc. Thank goodness its not sunny outside so I can keep my legs covered :blush:


I shaved my legs in the bath last night and the blood was pouring down my legs when I got out!! I haven't cut myself shaving in about 18 years hahah :) 

On a happy note, considering I do nothing much but moan, one of the good things about me being pregnant is I don't have any problems reaching my toes! I am usually really bendy and can touch my toes normally but pregnancy just makes my ligaments like bubble gum! I can still bend over double and grab a whole foot in each hand without bending my knees. It also means it's easier for me to do things like tie laces, put socks on and so on lol. 

So I have that and the thicker hair. 2 things that are improved in pregnancy. The rest has gone to buggery! :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:
> 
> Yeah...that doesn't look much like a honeydew in the picture either lol. Mine is def bigger, he's practically bursting out!Click to expand...

I feel like i am about to burst. Although the nurse at my scan yesterday said 'you are very neat for 35 weeks'. I could of hit her!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: laura your poor legs! I said to dave he will have to shave my legs for me and he said he will give it a go. Dont think i will ask him to do my bikini area though and when i was pg with kaiden he wouldnt paint my toe nails for me cause he hates the smell. So dave can do my legs i will somehow make a shambles of my bikini area and get my mum to paint my toe nails. 

I am struggling to think of any pregnancy positives :cry: apart from the baby at the end of course. I guess my hair is a bit thicker but the ends are really dry and is in dire need of a cut. My skin is starting to dry out now too. 

EDIT dave hates the smell of nail polish, not my feet! Wellhe has never said anything about my feet anyway :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Haha I didn't even think of feet until I saw your edit :)

Stephen would make an arse of it if I asked him to paint my toe nails or shave my legs. I won't even let him paint the nursery! 

You still do your bikini line? Oh you put me to shame! I figure if I can't see it any more, I can ignore it :( I tend to have disastrous results whenever I try and do anything there anyway, shaving and waxing leaves me with a terrible ingrown hair rash. I got stuff called ingrow go by skin doctors which is amazing for it but you can't use it in pregnancy because of the chemicals in it.


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:
> 
> Yeah...that doesn't look much like a honeydew in the picture either lol. Mine is def bigger, he's practically bursting out!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like i am about to burst. Although the nurse at my scan yesterday said 'you are very neat for 35 weeks'. I could of hit her!Click to expand...

You wanted to hit her? I swear I would hump the leg of anyone who even suggested I was looking neat. All I get is 'how long have you got to go?' then when I tell them they go 'God, you look like you're about to burst!!'. People look at me nervously in the supermarket like they're scared I'm about to go into labour any second.


----------



## Kaybee

Err no I havent done my bikini line, or legs since december :blush: i just want them done before going in to hospital. 

I cant use wax either as it makes my skin soo itchy on my legs with dryness and ingrown hairs I daren't try it anywhere else. I have an eplilator with a shaving head bit on it that i use for bikini.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:
> 
> Yeah...that doesn't look much like a honeydew in the picture either lol. Mine is def bigger, he's practically bursting out!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like i am about to burst. Although the nurse at my scan yesterday said 'you are very neat for 35 weeks'. I could of hit her!Click to expand...
> 
> You wanted to hit her? I swear I would hump the leg of anyone who even suggested I was looking neat. All I get is 'how long have you got to go?' then when I tell them they go 'God, you look like you're about to burst!!'. People look at me nervously in the supermarket like they're scared I'm about to go into labour any second.Click to expand...

Haha it just goes to show people can never say the right thing to a pregnant lady! I got it all.the.time. with kaiden as well how neat I was and it made me really paranoid that there was something wrong. At least this time with having the weekly scans I know baby is measuring ok so i guess i should take it as a compliment. Even if i feel huge and cant possible get any bigger without my ribs breaking :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Does it cut the hair or epilate? I wouldn't go near my bikini line with my epilator. They can go on about how painless it is on the adverts all they want but is it hell! 

I might have to buy a ladytrimmer. I can't go in to hospital like chewbacca. They won't see the baby until he's right out at this rate. 

December is nothing. I haven't touched my bikini line since my wedding/honeymoon in July! I came back and found out I was pregnant then had the MS then I couldn't see it any more :shrug: I'll need to park myself infront of a mirror or something.


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> Surely baby is bigger than an melon....feels like he is massive:wacko:
> 
> Yeah...that doesn't look much like a honeydew in the picture either lol. Mine is def bigger, he's practically bursting out!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like i am about to burst. Although the nurse at my scan yesterday said 'you are very neat for 35 weeks'. I could of hit her!Click to expand...
> 
> You wanted to hit her? I swear I would hump the leg of anyone who even suggested I was looking neat. All I get is 'how long have you got to go?' then when I tell them they go 'God, you look like you're about to burst!!'. People look at me nervously in the supermarket like they're scared I'm about to go into labour any second.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha it just goes to show people can never say the right thing to a pregnant lady! I got it all.the.time. with kaiden as well how neat I was and it made me really paranoid that there was something wrong. At least this time with having the weekly scans I know baby is measuring ok so i guess i should take it as a compliment. Even if i feel huge and cant possible get any bigger without my ribs breaking :haha:Click to expand...


I got the huge thing with Shaun too but I honestly don't feel that big this time! Maybe it's because I was overweight to begin with this time and wasn't with Shaun but sometimes I forget I have a bump...like when I'm sitting down. I don't think I look too big in the mirror either. Huh. I can't wait for my scan on the 13th to find out what baby is weighing but I'd swear he was a lot smaller than Shaun was, as big as he feels. I'm not too confident in believing what they say at the scan though because I had a scan with Shaun at 38 weeks (I can't remember why) and they said he was going to be an 8lb baby!!


----------



## Kaybee

The shaving head just shaves/cuts...no way i would epilate down there or under my arms for that matter. It had been a while since i had done it before i had a go in december lol. I think i have only done it twice since i found out i was pregnant. I will for sure be parking in front of a mirror and hopefully see some of what i am doing :blush:

I asked at one of my scans what they thought baby's weight is and she said that you would think with all the equipment they have they would be good at that but she says they are pretty rubbish at guessing weights :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

I don't think they can see fat properly on the scans. I am going to take what they tell me on the 13th with a pinch of salt and at most at least I'll know if baby is expected to be big, normal or small.


----------



## lj2245

I just ordered a wardrobe, chest of drawers, toy box and rugs online for the nursery. They are being delivered on Monday :| They cost £350 aswell....Stephen is going to kill me. They will be lying about the hall for ages getting in the way! 

Oh well, I got them on 3 months interest free credit lol.


----------



## Kaybee

£350 for all that sounds like a bargain. :thumbup:

I came home with 5 bin bags full of baby clothes and bedding stuff etc the other day. My mum had kindly washed and dried it all for us but we have no where sorted out for it to go so after dave had a hairy fit about all the stuff we put it up in the attic. Mum has said that she has a spare chest of drawers so she going to get that dropped off for us soon. Hopefully it will be the first week of my leave and i can start nesting....and telling dave where to put stuff :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol hey ladies. loving all this talk about shaving lol. I just managed to do mines last week feels a bit better to know ive done it and my legs...well the hair there isnt really growing that fast through my pregnancy so i havent worry to much about that lol. 

I just bought a baby sling so i think i have everything i need and prepare now lol i only bought it because i know with the buses it can be a hassle if there is a buggie on or a wheel chair needs the space. Everyone at my work would like to people the baby so i need to pop in and see them all. plus i would like to hand a picture into HR with a little detail for them to have a peek aswell lol 

My first day off and i spent it in town buying pair of jeggins you know the stretchy jeans in primark lol they were 7 pound so i though why not since i was 18 before hand going into 16's i can get them on ok (still lol other 2 pairs of skinnies fall down alot and i have a belt thats to big for me doesnt hold my jeans up :(

Got new black knitted cardgain so when it sunny like today i can just wear that instead of this man size hoodie lol its harder to see im pregnant it lol 

Hope your all keeping well to x


----------



## lj2245

Hehe I was thinking I'd have the nursery done by the end of next week but as I was painting the woodwork yesterday it was obvious it needs a lot more work than I though. We have only ever used the room as a spare so haven't been in there much. There are holes all over the walls which will need filled in, the skirting has been put up badly so that needs filled in and sanded too. The radiator isn't fixed to the wall for some reason! It's held on/up by the 2 pipes going in either end! We need to get that fixed and the ceiling has a gap all the way round. It's only a couple of mm but I don't think paint would fill it so I need to try and sort that too. If I had the cash I'd just get the walls and ceiling plastered and it would fix all the problems bar the radiator, which would just need a bracket on the back. 

The £350 isn't too bad for what I got I guess but considering the plan had been to buy 2 chests of drawers from Ikea for £50 each...I definitely went OTT!


----------



## Kaybee

I am still waiting on my baby wrap arriving. The seller from ebay posted it to the wrong person so they are now sending it on to me. I am quite keen to see it and have a wee practice. 

Laura i really dont know how you have the energy to decorate. :wacko: if it wasnt for kaiden getting me out of bed at the weekend i am sure i would be hibernating. That maybe was a woops on the furniture order.....i am sure its lovely though and will look lovely in the nursery once its done.


----------



## lj2245

I don't have the energy to decorate, I just don't have a choice because I don't have the money to pay anyone to do it! Originally I thought it just needed the dreaded woodchip removed (which Stephen did over the past year) then a coat of paint on the woodwork, lining paper then paint. That wasn't too bad because I can do the woodwork and painting easily and my sister said she'd help with the lining paper. Now there's all the other stuff to do it's just depressing me. I might try and get quotes for plastering and see how much that is but I can't imagine it being cheap at all!


----------



## arlene

Laura the nursery furniture sounds lovely! We've decided to wait til James is here and then buy a cotbed for him. Hopefully by then we'll have a better idea of where we are in terms of trying to move house. We haven't done anything to the spare room as my stepson stays every 2nd weekend and i don't think it's very fair on him. 

Loving all the shaving posts. Lol. Luckily my best friend is training as a beauty therapist so is going to wax my legs for me when I go on mat leave! Gonna see of I can get one of her classmates to do my bikini line as well. xx


----------



## Kaybee

There would be no harm in getting quotes. 

We dont have a nursery to decorate and we are in rented accom which was just painted throughout before we moved in. The painter should be coming back soon to do round our new windows and a couple of bits on the ceiling where the tiles fell off the roof and the water came in. I do miss going round b&q picking out colours and decorating just no way i could do it just now.


----------



## lj2245

I put a message on one of those FB selling sites and now seem to have a bidding war :| One guy said £180 for 4 walls and ceiling! Not bad at all! I'll see how low they get haha. If I can get closer to £100 I might get them to do my hall aswell hahahah :)


----------



## Kaybee

That would be good if you can get someone to do it cheap for you. I need to find a plumber to see if they can plumn our washing machine into the cupboard under the stairs, behind where it currently is and put a dishwasher where the washing machine is. It would just mean sorting through everything in the cupboard :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Bbymc sorry u didn't hav a good scan Hun...x

Kaybee hopefully the last few wks at work fly by for u...x

Arlene ur lucky u hav a friend tht can do ur waxing for u..x

Laura yeh for furniture Hun... And tht wud be good if u get a good price for the painting to be done..x

Cherry u sound very organised Hun..x

Well my furniture isn't coming for 3 wks I'm so annoyed mamas and papas don't remind u when ur balance is due so cos we're late paying it we need to wait :(

I got my waxing done last week the first time since being pregnant.. I've made an appointment to get it done on the 2nd of April so il be hair free :)

I've had killer heartburn the last 3 days its horrible... Oh and we decided to tell our parents we are having a boy they were chuffed to bits...xxx


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Had a wee giggle as I caught up on the chat there. I've managed to shave my legs a few times but I've cut myself to shreds every time so I figured I'll leave it now until I'm going to hospital. My bikini line is a joke lol. I'll need o tackle that with a mirror. I was gona get it waxed but I went once just before my period and thanks to water retention, my skin lifted and I was all blistered. Pretty sure that would definitely happen again now I'm pregnant so I'm gona I've it a miss.

That price you got for plastering sounds pretty decent Laura! It'd definitely be worth it if it saves you time and effort! You had any other quotes? As for your furniture, lol, I know ht feeling. Now we've pretty much got everything, I keep just buying clothes lol. We don't need any more, butits all so cute, I can't resist lol.

Are you planning on getting a plumber in before he wee man is born Karen? It'll maybe be easier, but I do sympathise with having o cler out the upward first. We had o basically move everything from the whole of downstairs so the men could it our flooring! It took ages and stressed me right out, but now that its one, it feels great. Would have been way harder if we'd done it after baby is here!

I'm feeling sooo emotional today! My cousin moved in with us at the start of feb but I feel like its been one thing after another since she's been here. She keeps telling us she is skint but then will use our stuff and not replace it. I ask her to and she then says she cant cos she has no money. Ive told her not to touch any of our stuff if she cant replace it but she just ignores me and even has the cheek to argue with me about it! We're not here to fund her! 
We've told her about 3 times how to work the alarm and she's still managed to set it off 3 times in the middle of the night, probably waking most of our neighbours! Which is a worry since we've just moved here!
She washes her dishes in such a rush that EVERY time she leaves dishes on the drainer I have to go bak and wash thm again as they are still covered in food. Ive mentioned this too her in passing too and yet its still happening.
We had major condensation in our old house so we explained to her that if she wants to dry clothes, to put them on proper driers ( which we have given her), and not put stuff directly onto the radiators so the air can ciculate ( and we dont freeze!) But again she's ignored me.
Its driving me crazy so I duno if im just being extra sensitive cos I'm pregnant or what. Ryan does agree with me on the stuff I mention to her but then he never says anything himself so it looks like I'm bad cop and he's good cop. It's totally stressing me out!! She's showing blatant disregard for what we're asking. I don't think I'm being unreasonable, what do you guys think?? Rant over lol


----------



## lj2245

Why is she living with you? Can you not ask her to leave? It sounds like she's made herself too comfy and you are definitely right to be upset about it. It's your house and she shouldn't be taking advantage like that.


----------



## bbymc

basically she was living with her mum who has mental health issues and they weren't getting on. We figured we'd help her out while also making a bit of extra cash ourselves. With her being family we figured there'd be no issue with her being around the baby either. It seemed like a win win. But clearly she thinks she can take the piss. I've told Ryan I'm not getting on her case anymore and he needs to back me up. If it continues once he's spoke to her then she'll need to leave. We're not here to provide for her and if she can't respect what we want then she can get lost. We're about to have a baby and def do not need the stress. Its good to know someone else agrees she's taking advantage tho!


----------



## lj2245

It always seems to be the same when family or friends share a house! My sister has tried renting out her spare room to 3 different friends and each one has taken the piss. They start off with great intentions, agree on rent, etc then somehow seem to think it's ok to live with my sister and lose their job right away so they don't pay rent and eat all my sisters food! I had to throw 2 people out of her flat (before I was pregnant) because she couldn't get them to move out! They were all really good friends prior. Now she has a friend called Colin living there and he has always worked and owns a motor bike and they thought they would be safe letting him move in but straight away he lost his job and took on a commission only job. Now he owes them thousands. It's mental. 

The guy is about 7ft...there's no way I'm stepping in this time lol!


----------



## Kaybee

I think it sounds like she is taking the pi$$ as well. How old is she?

Oh your waxing experience sounds painful!


----------



## bbymc

it was Karen believe me!

She's 23. I thought she might be difficult as she is very selfish but this is a joke. I mean, ok so she's skint. That does not mean she can help herself to our stuff. Last time i confronted her she stormed out saying ' for god sake, its only a bit of sugar. What i meant to do?' i was just like 'erm... Ask if you can use it, or buy your own!' This all came about after i tried to give the carpet fitters a coffee and was highly embarrassed cos i didn't have much coffee left and no sugar. Both because she'd been helping herself to ours and didn't replace it (and didn't even think to ask if it was ok to use in the first place). I wasnt even able to go to the shop that day so i was really embarrassed. I would never help myself to someone else's stuff without asking. But she thinks I'm making a big deal out of nothing! :(


----------



## lj2245

She sounds like a petulant child!


----------



## bbymc

yeah. She is actin childish about everythin. With stuff in the house tho like washing and that, she's ignoring me. Its driving me crazy cos i don't want her to cause damage to the house. Clearly cos its not her house she doesnt care! She's already caused some damage cos she ignored my requests about something else, now we need to pay to fix it and she's only been here since 3rd of bloody Feb! God, the more i write, the more i wonder what the hell we're doing! Lol


----------



## lj2245

Yeah you don't need the stress! Sounds like she's costing you a lot more than she's contributing. Maybe it's time to say we tried but it's not working out, you will have to find somewhere else!


----------



## bbymc

I'm gona wait til Ryan speaks to her. If she doesnt take heed, she's out!

I got some nighties in primark for the hospital today. £4.50 each. Pretty good i thought. Specially since they'll prob get binned afterwards :)


----------



## arlene

Sounds like she's being a brat and majorly disrespectful!! Time to have some strong words and boot her out if there's no improvement. There's no way you need that stress!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

awesome :) I ordered my Tesco shopping to come tomorrow so I don't need to go out. I got Fairy Non Bio and Comfort Pure so I can start washing the baby's things :D I'm so excited. I remember doing Shaun's things :) 

I have been so emotional lately about Shaun. I had a clear out of my hall cupboard and decided to throw out some old computers I'd been keeping. I had to go into the hard drives to remove all my photos and I was looking through all of Shaun's old baby photos and I was bawling my wee eyes out! I miss that wee baby sooooo much! It's so daft because he's a brilliant wee 7 year old and he's so funny and I love him to bits but I still miss baby him! He had the cutest wee teeth and he was a truly beautiful wee baby. Daft eh?


----------



## bbymc

Aww! I don't think that's daft at all. Especially since you're about to have a baby! Did you save all the pics? Maybe you can go thru them again and see how similar shaun and Alex are when he's born :) x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I put them on my laptop and on a memory stick too. I couldn't bear to lose them. I might get paper copies of them all too, just incase!


This was Shaun at 1 day old, taken in the hospital. I love his wee face!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow thats what we call a freeloaded. I'm with the girls on this if after the hubby has spoken to her and she still hasnt changed. I would show her the door to. I don't understand people like that you let them into your house and you except them to pay their way but you end up more out of pocket that you started of with :S.. 

Lovely pik of shaun there hun.

Ohh yes primark are awesome for the nightie (cheapy's lol) i wanted to get another one but i never went back to say goodbye to my manager on that floor :| so i will have to sneak around lol. i wanted to get black pj buttoms to but i forgot. 

My bag is all packed and zipped up lol so im hoping ive not forgot anything lol. i just need snacks to go with us and that should be it. 

I think everyone this past week has shopped in tesco lol i was there on thursday and over spent :| spend 70 pound on god knows what but 25 pound was on a blender lol going to haveto start stricted myself a little lol safe some penny for when they do offer me another place ill have rent money lol xxx


----------



## bbymc

I got the black pj bottoms in primark too  still need to actually pack my bag lol.

That's a gorgeous pic of Shaun!! He's got a lovely wee face and he's sooo fair!  I love babies with really fair/ strawberry blonde hair! It's mega cute!! I'm curious to see what Alex look like now!


----------



## lj2245

Me too! He'll have blue eyes for sure as all my family and all Stephen's family have blue eyes. Stephen and I were also both born with blonde hair and while mine stayed white blonde until I was about 10, Stephen's went fair about 3ish.


----------



## bbymc

Ryan and I were both really fair til about 5 or 6 and we both have red hair in our genes although neither of us are. I'm hoping this baby will be strawberry blonde lol.


----------



## lj2245

I love Shaun's hair :) It was pure white until he was about a month old then it went strawberry blonde. It was sooo fluffy!! He's now still strawberry blonde but it's been getting darker the past year or so.

I have no idea where the red in his hair comes from! I think it might be his Dad's side because his uncle has brown hair that looks like it's got ginger in it in the sun. That's the only person in either side that's ever had anything remotely resembling ginger! 

Be funny if Alex has ginger hair!


----------



## Kaybee

Aww how cute is baby Shaun :cloud9: its funny because me and Kaiden were looking through his baby pics at the weekend. I cant believe I am going to have a newborn, 4 weeks today!, and a 3 year old. It doesnt seem real yet. Maybe next week once we start sorting through stuff it will seem more real :wacko:


----------



## Kaybee

Here is a baby pic of Kaiden. He was about 6-7 weeks here I think. Maybe younger. If you look closely on his cheek near his ear you can see where he got nicked when they did my EMCS :cry: the scar is really faint now. Jeez i love thay boy :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20265_1272055015320_4821369_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww to cute. id say im broody just looking at these piks but i aint got to look to go until my little bundle is here. hopefully not to over due lol xxx


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> Here is a baby pic of Kaiden. He was about 6-7 weeks here I think. Maybe younger. If you look closely on his cheek near his ear you can see where he got nicked when they did my EMCS :cry: the scar is really faint now. Jeez i love thay boy :cloud9::cloud9:

Aww he's so lovely :) Can't believe they cut his wee face! If it's any consolation, Shaun had a bit of gunk in his eye after he was born and silly Darren stuck a massive finger in and gave him a bloodshot eye! Welcome to the world Shaun lol! 

It's funny looking back on their baby photos...it's like it's photos of a wee person you're never going to see again. It's hard to explain. :shrug:


----------



## arlene

Aww loving all the baby photos, they're so cute! I have brown eyes and auburn through my hair whereas john has dark hair and almost ice blue eyes so goodnesa knows how this one will turn out! He hasn't given me a moments peace today though, just keeps jabbing limbs everywhere! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww Kaiden looks adorable! all these pics are making feel impatient to meet our wee munchkin lol x


----------



## Kaybee

I think thats why I was looking at Kaidens baby pics just getting impatient!

Aw poor Shaun getting prod in the eye! Apparantly the cuts happen more often than you would think. Its just usually on bum cheeks on breech babies.


----------



## lj2245

Eeeeeeeeeeeeee not long to go now girls! Then we can all look at our wee babies and go 'Of course that's what you look like!'


----------



## Kaybee

EXCITING! Looking forward to squishy new born snuggles :cloud9:

I had a giggle at a text Dave sent me today:

_Kaiden wore pants to nursery today and no accidents!_ Its funny the things we text each other and get excited about since becoming parents :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Haha I was thinking that this morning about the notes Stephen leaves me when he goes to work. I have kept them all over the years (I'm a sap like that) and for the first few years they were proper soppy love notes. The one this morning said he'd finally been able to do a poo after days of constipation! Oh how the romance dies!


----------



## bbymc

Haha! Ryan used to do that for me too. But it's stopped now. Sometimes I do get a random text saying ' I love you' or something like that but not often lol.

I've had really severe heartburn since yesterday. I've tried everything I can think of to help it but its so bad it's making me sick and unable to sleep. Anyone got any suggestions to help it? I literally feel like my insides are on fire!! :-(


----------



## lj2245

I have only had 2 days of HB this time but I had it bad with Shaun. I used to carry a bottle of gaviscon around with me and just sip it all day long! I remember sitting with a glass of it with ice like it was Baileys haha :) It did help though :)


----------



## bbymc

This is so bad tonight. I'm gona get Ryan to buy that for me tomorrow and try it. I can't handle much more of it! It's putting me off eating cos almost everything makes it worse! :-(


----------



## Kaybee

I am on gaviscon. It def helps and not laying down flat. Mine is getting worse as well. If you sign up for the minor ailments at the chemist they will give you it for free. I will need to go back this week to get my third bottle!


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah there used to be a time Dave would make up wee poems/notes for me and I would put little notes in his lunch box. That was a loooong time ago now :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I phoned my doctor and the receptionist arranged for a prescription for me without me having to go in. She even took it to the chemist so all I had to do was go to the chemist and get it. At £7 a bottle I wasn't wanting to pay for it! You need to ask the chemist to give you the minty stuff though lol, the other stuff is minging! 

Just made homemade banana ice cream and homemade waffles. By the time I'd tested the ice cream about 10 times to see if it was ready I was full lol. The boys enjoyed their waffles and ice cream and toffee sauce loads though :)


----------



## bbymc

That sounds sooo yummy Laura!!

Minor ailments? Is that just in boots or something?


----------



## Kaybee

Mmm that does sound good Laura. 

Emma I think every chemist does it. :flower:


----------



## arlene

Boo for the heartburn! I find really cold milk helps. Even the look of Gaviscon makes me want to puke so I've never tried it!!

The banana ice cream and waffles sound amazing Laura!! 

John and I used to leave post it notes around the flat for each other. He works with the army cadets and goes away for two weeks every summer, the first year he went I came home to post it notes everywhere! Inside my laptop, under my pillow, the cereal box, even one on the underside of the toilet lid!! We always text each other every morning before we start work to say love you, we're a bit of a soppy pair!! Lol xx


----------



## Kaybee

:cry: I now have laringitis. I had yet another crappy sleep up with my sore throat & being sick. Made it in to work though since its my last few days and have stuff I NEED to get done before Friday....it can't come quick enough though.


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( Def laryngitis? I had a sore throat last week and was convinced I'd be getting something bad as my glands were sore but the next day it was gone! Few other folk have had the same thing too. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah, i have had a real sore throat and stuffed nose for the last week. Crap sleep last night, again, with coughing, being sick etc and went to speak this morning and a croak came out. Thankfully throat isnt as sore now though - just cant talk! Just stopped at the chemist and got some honey and lemon mixture to see if it helps and more gaviscon. Doc says there is nothing they can give me and I remember that from the last time I had it.


----------



## bbymc

Aww no! What a shame Karen! I hope you feel better soon! And that this week flies in for you!!

I somehow managed to sleep for 2 and a half hours this afternoon! I was soooo tired! Haven't done that since I was first pregnant! Felt great afterwards until my heartburn came back lol. Is anyone else this exhausted? Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Meeeeeee :) I slept 2 hours today too! First time in aaaggees. I slept not too bad last night either! Only woke 3 or 4 times to turn. That pillow was the best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww I'm so jel you ladies getting naps :haha: 

I'm hoping for a quick week too. Have a works night out on Friday so hope I am better for that. I say night out but for me I will just be going for the meal and then heading home. Long gone are my days of being one of the last one's standing even when not pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## bbymc

Aw it'll be nice for you to get out though Karen! I miss going out lol, but having said that, it's such an effort and I never last long so I'm usually keen to get home. Lol. Gone are my days of partying to the wee hours lol.

It's Mine and Ryan's weekend away this weekend. Soooo looking forward to getting away but really dunno how much I'll be keen to do lol. Even sitting for a meal is a challenge these days lol. Im hoping im not so exhausted by then too lol or i'll be great company lol. I'll be glad to get a break from the dogs though! Ben is driving me crazy! He literally won't leave me alone!! I keep loosing the rag at him, it's a wee shame! But there is only so much I can take him following me around and staring at me!! Anyone else's dog's acting oddly?? Lol x


----------



## lj2245

My dog follows me around all the time anyway, unless Stephen is home then she follows him (He's her favourite). My cat has been more sooky but I think that happens when you are pregnant with pets. Maybe Ben is being protective of you because he knows you're struggling? He might have noticed you're unsteady on your feet and wants to be there incase you take a tumble...dogs are great like that! 


Oohh is this the weekend of the potential proposal?? Is he acting funny? :) 

Enjoy your night out Karen. The last time I went on anything approaching a night out was my hen night in June! Stephen and I keep talking about what we're going to do when baby is old enough to go and stay overnight with his Nanna. I won't drink with him in the house (I still don't drink if I have Shaun in the house!). We have agreed that all we want is a night on the couch with a litre of vodka :haha: Going out is just too much hassle and way too expensive lol.


----------



## bbymc

Lol, I think when baby is old enough we will go for a night away somewhere and enjoy some good food and cocktails lol. I wana go to the Edinburgh real ale festival too lol.

Yeah I reckon Ben is just looking out for me. It is lovely, but really driving me crazy!! I've heard that cats are really cuddly with pregnant owners cos they like to hear the heartbeat 

Yeah, this is the Weekend. Lol. I'm not so sure now though lol. Duno why. Although this morning we had some time so we just lay in bed cuddling and chatting and he kept smiling at me like A Cheshire Cat. He must have told me he loved me about 10 times in about an hour. No joke. Seemed a bit odd to me lol. Of course, it could just be the pregnancy and impending parenthood making him act weird lol. 

It's your physio appt tomorrow isn't it Laura? How you feeling about it? You think they'll help you?


----------



## lj2245

Awww :) He must be really chuffed with how well you're doing :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol, all I feel like I'm doing is complaining though lol x


----------



## lj2245

With good reason! Pregnancy isn't easy. He'll just be seeing you, growing his wee baby.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah I suppose. I was stood in the buff this morning and he goes ' aw, you're very beautiful you know.' Lol. I burst out laughing lol. And said, ' what, even when im doing this...' And proceeded to attempt to put my pants on and almost fall over in the process. Lol. It was pretty funny lol x


----------



## lj2245

Awk he sounds like he adores you :)


----------



## bbymc

My friend's sister had a baby this morning. Pics are all over fb. It's made me so excited for our wee one lol x


----------



## lj2245

I know I'm soooo broody haha :) Not long though! 6 weeks ago we were all a week or 2 into 3d tri already! Doesn't seem like that long since then! I think it's going to fly by :)


----------



## bbymc

i really hope it does. I actually can't wait! I'm a bit scared about how it's gona be just cos of folk saying how hard having a baby is but then I'm also super excited since all i can ever remember wanting to be when i grew up was a mum. Lol. It's like a dream come true lol x


----------



## lj2245

Awww :) it can be tough at times but honestly, the ones who say its hard make it hard for themselves! Shaun was easy but I was determined it was going to be that way. I got him in a routine quickly and the day he turned 1 was the day he stopped getting bottles of milk, it was a sippy cup after that! He never had a tantrum EVER because I ignored any behaviour even approaching a tantrum. It can be as easy or hard as you want it to be :)


----------



## bbymc

i hope so. Before my current job i used to be a nursery nurse and it was pretty easy to keep control over a lot of kids at once so I'm hoping with just one of my own I'll manage fine. I'm not good without sleep so its the first wee while I'm more worried about. Routine is key to success there tho so I'll just have to be strict with it and pretty patient.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah. Just go with the flow for the first few weeks. Forget there is a night and day because your baby doesn't know they exist! Sleep as often as you can whenever you can and when baby is a couple of months, start to establish a sleeping routine with bedtimes and baths and leaving baby to settle. Friends of mine started the whole rocking baby to sleep in the buggy when they didn't settle and then moving them to bed and wondered why they were still doing that at 3 years old haha. I never allowed Shaun into my bed and he's now 7 and has slept in my bed maybe 3 times in his life, all when he's been ill. It's just about finding Whts right for you long term and sticking to it, don't compromise for an easy life in the short term!


----------



## bbymc

God no. My friend used to Akers her son in the car to get him to sleep. What a joke! I won't be doing anything stupid like that!

I've watched way too many episodes of supernanny and the baby whisperer to make those mistakes lol. I couldn't handle a kid in my bed every night!!


----------



## Kaybee

Do you go away on Friday for your weekend Emma?

Laura was your physio appointment today?

My throat isn't as sore today but voice still lost and got one of those annoying coughs!

:haha: I sleep with Kaiden most nights or he ends up in beside us. I quite like him snuggled in next to me with his cute wee snore :cloud9:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah physio today. They couldn't do anything except recommend a belt. I've damaged the ligaments in my symphysis pubis. Joy! She said I just need to rest but with a 7 yeah old and a husband like Stephen who thinks that working a 40 hour week is more than enough of a contribution, I have no chance. 

I like my space in bed :) We have a super kingsize bed and that's the way I like it. I'd happily sleep alone in the bed every night. When Shaun has been in beside us I feel squashed! I'm not a cuddle in bed type lol. I'll happily cuddle Shaun for hours on the couch but his bed is his and my bed is mine. I have a friend with 4 boys under 6. Thre youngest are 2 year old twins and he has a 4 year old and 5 year old. The 4 of them are always in his bed sleeping. I would go nuts lol. 6 in a bed? No way. I don't let the cat or dog on my bed either lol.


----------



## bbymc

yeah its this weekend Karen! Can't wait to get away! I've hardly been out in weeks so a change of scenery will be great!

Thats bad news about your pelvis laura! Hopefully its nothin permenant though! Hard as it is, youll just have to let some stuff slide for now. Housework and stuff i mean. That should give you more time to rest ready for the big day.

I was out visiting my brother and his family last night and both my little nieces managed to feel baby move. Their wee faces were a picture lol. The youngest will be 2 on my due date. She absolutely loves babies and has spent a lot of my pregnancy either stroking my belly or pointing at it sayin 'aww baba' or 'shhhh baba'. So when she felt it it really was amazing!! After that she kept laughing saying 'baba' and pointing at her feet to tell us repeatedly that the baby had kicked her lol. It was super cute!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. just wondering if any of you have had your parenting classes yet. Mines starts today just dunno what to except lol. got them at 2-4 so im going to have to leave at like 1.15 to walk down lol since i just cant walk that fast and ill need to ask were im going, little freak out and nervous hahaha lol glad ryan shall be there so im not a told ass on my own xxx


----------



## bbymc

we've had 3 of ours. Its just basic stuff. Nothing to worry about. We did two sessions on labour and one on basic baby care. Our nxt one is on feeding


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun im just there now only me and one other lassie are here lol not including ryan ohh wait thats another


----------



## Cherrybump

eek i met alrene lol probs spelt her name wrong to xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im home now. Was pretty interesting.. 

Was nice to finally meet Arlene even though didnt we didnt speak much lol. I was super hot and my back was going sore.

TMI i need the loo lol ive now got little cramping in the front :(.. at least i know to hold off as much as possible when it comes to the labor. Also there is 2 different size of those gym balls at agros. the cheapest one is 4.99 and 55cm there next one was 6.99 and 65 cm. I aint sure which size to get but i think il get the smaller one. 

Now going to relax as im still super hot. :( xxx


----------



## lj2245

I got the Davina McCall one as it's weight limit was 22st instead of 14st. I figured it would be more sturdy with a pregnant woman bouncing all over it!!


----------



## arlene

Hey Cherry! Was lovely to see you today too! I went to tesco after the class and they have a 65cm one for a fiver! 

Remember we were talking about the dogs acting strange? We are looking after my brothers Belgian Collie for the weekend and since he has arrived, Moby won't let him near me! Everytime Ben comes near me, Moby runs between us! It's bizarre! Lol. 

We've decided to have a chilled weekend. It's the first weekend we've had alone in ages where John hasn't had to work or we haven't had to go anywhere. We're about to settle down with season 1 of 24 cos I haven't seen it. Then tomorrow morning we're gonna take a wander to the Jack and Jill market at Heriot Watt uni. Anyone else going? Xx


----------



## lj2245

We bought the 24 box set with the intention of watching them all. We got to the end of Season 1 and never bothered about any of the others hehe :) 

Chilled weekend here too. Going to Shaun's Tae Kwon Do tournament tomorrow morning then no plans for the rest of the weekend other than decorating the nursery!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh thanks hun i might need to nip down there. 

Im still rather sore :(. think im going to hunt out the paracetamol lol xx


----------



## bbymc

so we're sitting at dinner last night and Ryan says 'btw, did you think i was gona propose this weekend' lol. I just said that i wasnt sure but as he keeps saying he's gona soon and this is the only time we have anythin planned that's remotely romantic before baby comes, i thought there was a good chance. And his response... He laughed and said. 'good. Thats why i decided not to do it here. I thought it would be way too obvious!' lol. So no engagement for me :(. But he is kinda right. Would have been nice though lol x


----------



## lj2245

Oh! What a swine! Lol!! 

I would have played the hormonal woman card and burst into tears! :haha: 

At least you know it will happen soon! Maybe he'll do it when baby is born? Wherever he does it, it will be much more romantic than my proposal. Stephen asked me to marry him at 5am, after he had been pacing the bathroom floor for hours trying to think when the best time to do it was. Apparently having the ring in his bedside table was disturbing his sleep! He kinda half woke me up, muttered something about Ian Holloway and then I had a ring on my finger! I woke up thinking it was a dream!


----------



## Kaybee

Damn it! I've been waiting on a FB change of status all weekend :haha:

Oh well, something to look forward to. Have you guys enjoyed your weekend though?

I finished work on Friday and got given a lovely bunch of flowers and a very nice speech by one of the partners. Then most of the office went out for a meal. It was a good night. Still doesn't seem real that I am now finished work. :wacko:

Scan went well again on Friday so baby is still doing well in there. :happydance:


----------



## arlene

Aww bbymc that's pants! I think he'll ask when you have the baby as well. John tooke me to Dunkeld for the might after having been away for two weeks with cadets and before we went down to dinner said "do we need to go shopping for anything tomorrow?" I was like no, don't think we need anything why? And he replied "I thoight we could go buy a ring!" And that was his proposal! Lol. We ended up getting the ring in Falkirk and he took me into Callander PArk and asked properly lol. 

Karen that's lovely! I only have three weeks left! My friend at work let slip that the department is passing round a baby list for me for when I go off :) Basically they have a list of baby items and you put your name next to the thing you want to buy for the person going on mat leave. So excited! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, I was a bit bummed, but heyho. It'll happen soon. At least I hope it does. I just told him not to do it when I'm labour or anything lol. I'm really not expecting a romantic proposal now lol. Stephens proposal sounds hilarious Laura. Pretty sweet that he was stressing though. Shows he was nervous and really meant it lol 

That sounds like a lovely night out Karen. Bet youre lad to be finished? you got much to do before d day? Your wee man will be here before you know it! Glad he's still keeping well in there!

Haha. Arelene, your proposal sounds like my dads to my mum lol. He just dragged her to the shop to choose a ring. Lol x


----------



## Kaybee

Laura, Stephen was obviously going for the she won't be expecting a proposal at 5am approach :haha: bless him. 

Dave's proposal to me was really unexpected. Although I knew he had kind of hinted about getting married in the future I was never that fussed about it. It was the weekend after my birthday and my family and his were getting together for a meal. This was nothing unusual cause we normally do that around my birthday. We went to my mum's house to get ready and apparently the plan was to propose at the meal :shock: thank goodness he changed his mind and asked me in the bedroom, just the two of us before we left. My mum and my sister both knew for weeks before and never let on :gun: When he got down on his knee I was like what the heck are you doing get up :haha: Of course as soon as I seen the ring I was like hell yeah I wanna get married :haha:

Arlene I live in Dunkeld. Small world.

3 weeks tomorrow and DS2 will be here :cloud9: We have LOADS to do the next few weeks. Although top of my agenda this week is popping up to MIL one morning to have a bath. Dave going to come with me cause its one of those old fashioned massive baths and I think I might struggle getting in and out :haha:


----------



## lj2245

My 3 hour baths have had to stop. For some reason the bath is leaking and we can't find the leak. Water was dripping down from the hall light below the bath and now the light fitting isn't working. We pulled the panel off the side of the bath and although the floor was wet under the tap end of the bath, we can't find where the water is coming from!!


----------



## Kaybee

Oh no what a nightmare. Shame you can't get a bath either. How is the nursery coming along. You will need to put up some pics once it is finished.


----------



## lj2245

Ummm...I've done 2 coats of undercoat on the woodwork. Was supposed to do the gloss today but I cannot be bothered after all my standing around yesterday. I'm sooo sore. I'll do the gloss tomorrow then the paper on Tues and painting on weds and Thurs. 

Bet it's still not done next week haha !


----------



## arlene

Aww love hearing all the proposal stories lol. Kaybee that's so weird lol! John loves it up there, I do too, it's so beautiful. He had intended on proposing down by the river but it was chucking it down lol. 

Can't wait to see your nursery pics Laura. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura I am so impressed that you have done any of it. I just don't think I could do any :haha:

It is lovely up here. We are very lucky with so many great walks on the doorstep too.


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies. Wow are you all married lol. I must be the only single lady in here :(.. 

Think im a tad jealous lol. 

Happy to announce that im 35 weeks today He-ha lol Ive been bit lazy to lolalthought last week i did alot of cleaning. Yet there always seem to be more needs done :( I picked up my gym ball yesterday so i can start bouncing but the darn pump you get with it is rather useless so i had to blow it up by mouth lol and it still needs little more in it :(..

Still need to fix out the living room but just cant get myself in the mood to lol but i found a knitting mag the other day there with a pillow thing on the front lol i so fancied the thought of making one so i bought the mag which probs could have youtube how to make lol but oh wells. Kinda little hooked :) xxx


----------



## bbymc

well thats my bags mostly packed. I guess its just a waiting game now. Is it me or is time really dragging? Lol


----------



## lj2245

The last few weeks usually drag lol. For me, they have been flying in though! I can't believe we are in March already! 

I'm going to sort my bag when I have the nursery finished. I'll probably end up doing it when I go into labour haha


----------



## Kaybee

I think I need to get some bags sorted out. Last night after I went to bed for about 40 mins I had really painful cramps on and off. It was horrible but thankfully just stopped.

Well I finished work on Friday and it was also the last time I was sick. Still feel very sick in the mornings but not been :wacko: fx that it will keep at bay now for my last 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Aww hopefully you will have a lovely, relaxed 3 weeks :) You planning anything special before baby arrives?

Are you any further forward on names? 

I am having a nightmare of a day so far. I actually think I'm going to have a nervous breakdown lol! I keep kicking things, I am soooo angry! Why are families so rubbish??


----------



## Kaybee

Nothing special planned. Just meeting up with friends and that while I can still drive :haha:

We are waiting until baby is here and see what name suits him.

Whats going on with your family? Is it your dad? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

That's great you've not been sick Karen. That's what happened to me too lol. In saying that, I was really sick yesterday lol. I hope you're gona have a few lazy days lol. I would.

Why you so angry Laura? :-(

I'm going to my brother's to get a maternity photoshoot with Ryan. I'm looking forward to the pics, but I hate getting my photo taken lol x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah it's my Dad. Bloody nightmare. Remember I said he would be giving me money to pay for everything for the baby? Well he told me in Jan to get it on my credit card as it was interest free and he would pay it off over Jan, Feb and March. He paid some in Jan then in Feb he said he was saving up to buy some things. Stephen had to take him shopping for his messages as I was having a sore day and he told Stephen he had spent £700 on some new things. He was due to give me money towards the credit card that day so I phoned him and said I take it you're not giving me that money any more? He said no so I went nuts and asked him when he was planning on telling me? He just kept saying 'oh' like he was shocked so I said there was no point in talking to him and hung up on him. This was 2 weeks ago on Weds. Since then he has sent me messages but they are all about him and he has yet to apologise. He's said things like 'Laura I miss you, I need you to pay my rent' and 'Laura I miss you, I need bread'. I have told him I'm not speaking to him until he apologises and comes up with a solution as he has left me with £1200 of debt that he promised to pay (we were going to get everything 2nd hand until he said he would pay for it all as he didnt want baby to have 2nd hand). What makes it worse is he has me driving him everywhere all the time and never gives me petrol money but 3 weeks ago my sister agreed to run him to Glasgow to visit his brother (who is dying) as I couldn't due to my pelvis. It's the only time she's ever run him anywhere in the 2 years since he moved to me and he gave her £50 for petrol. Then he gave my other sister £50 for nothing. She didn't even have to do anything, he just transferred it to her bank. 

So because I haven't been speaking to him he's been bombarding my sister Carol and his sister, my Auntie Ann, with phone calls and voicemails every day saying things like 'You need to get Laura to speak to me, I need my rent paid'. So they came through to visit him yesterday (the first time since he moved here for my Auntie Ann). My sister came across to see me and told me that they are arranging for him to move back to Glasgow into sheltered accommodation. The problem is neither of them actually care about him and when he moves back to Glasgow (my sister lives in East Kilbride) I know she will visit him as infrequently as she does now and will continue to ignore his phone calls (like my other sister does). Ann won't bother with him at all. Sheltered accommodation means he will have an alarm and someone who phones him once a day to make sure he's alive. He won't be getting any kind of help or care. WHo is going to do his shopping or housework? He refuses to do anything for himself and for the past 20 years has put everything on me. He refuses to burden anyone else and to be honest, they don't care enough about him to allow themselves to be burdened anyway. He is going to be stuck in a flat with noone near him and he is going to then decide to try and make amends with me...and will then expect me to travel to Glasgow every day or will bombard me with constant phone calls. I'm not going to do that but short of changing my phone number I know he won't give me a choice. 

It makes me so angry that my sister and aunt can't take 5 minutes to actually do what's best for him and speak to him about why what he's done is wrong, why he can't expect me to do everything for him, how he has to make an effort to do things for himself and how leaving me with that debt is unacceptable. I have been telling him this for years but he doesnt listen to me...he only listens if other people tell him (for some reason). It's incredibly frustrating to me. He's now going to miss out on his Grandchild being born and won't ever meet him and won't see Shaun again. All because the rest of his family are too selfish to give a crap about what's best for him. They think they can palm him off on social workers and they won't have to bother about him any more. 

Stephen suggested I speak to him but I know he won't apologise. In his head he hasn't done anything wrong. If I go over to his house he will act like nothing has happened, will refuse to discuss it and will just expect things to carry on as normal. I can't let that happen. I have a house, a husband who works full time ( and is now having to do overtime to pay off credit card), a 7 year old, arthritis, SPD, I'm pregnant and I'll soon have a new baby to care for. I can't let things go back to the way they were and I can't let him think his behaviour is acceptable. 

I have no idea what to do. Noone cares about him and he refuses to see it. He thinks my sisters are wonderful. He thinks his family are wonderful. Even when they constantly ignore his phone calls and only see him twice a year. I have to put up with doing everything for him then having him tell my aunt he sits in his house alone all the time. Then she's on the phone shouting at me like I'm a child. 

I've had enough of the lot of them. I honestly feel like getting shot of the lot of them. As selfish as they all are though, Shaun loves them and he has little family on my side as it is as I don't have a relationship with my Mum. 

Sorry for the long rant. I have absolutely no one to talk to. Stephen is doing a 7am until 10pm shift today to try and bring in money for the credit card. I don't want to be this stressed! It's not good for the baby.


----------



## lj2245

Christ that is long...sorry!


----------



## bbymc

Wow. That's pretty stressful! I think you need to stand your ground though. If you don't nothing will change. It's not gona be great for your dad to go into a home but if he won't except help from social services and is going to expect you to continue to do everything, then I don't really think you have a choice but to let him go. Maybe then he will appreciate you more and your relationship will be better.

Maybe you could speak to your aunt and sisters about everything and help them understand how things are for you?

It's bad enough your dads left you with debt, but why do you pay his rent? Surely that's not just your responsibility?? Can't he pay his own rent?

It's a really tough situation which is pretty deep seated by the sounds of it. It's too much to expect you to cope with alone. Especially since you have 2 sisters who can help and do their share. Talking with them seems the only way to resolve anything if you asked me. Easy for me to say though :-/

Big hugs!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I have actually just typed out a long reply to that and then my laptop messed up and changed page and I lost the message. I am literally about to crack up.


----------



## lj2245

I shall try again!


----------



## lj2245

I don't actually pay his rent, he gives me the money and I pay it to his landlord because apparently he is incapable. It's just one of the many many things he refuses to do for himself. He says he can't work internet banking to transfer it but manages to transfer my sisters money all the time. If I point this out, he ignores me completely. If I refuse to pay the rent, I get bombarded with phone calls until I do it. It's easier just to do it. 

I have spoken to my sisters and my aunt several times over the years and the fact is they just do not care. As long as he isn't their problem, they don't want to know. Now he's their problem again they want shot asap and will shove him in a flat and will leave him to it. 

He won't appreciate me more when he doesn't have anyone, I will just be the bad guy for 'deserting him'. I have fallen out with him once before when I was pregnant with Shaun and he was a raging alcoholic. He was leaving me 50+ angry voicemails every day and when I would visit he would throw things about. He launched a dumbell tree at me one time. I changed my number and cut contact. Then when Shaun was 2 he was admitted to a mental hospital after stabbing his neighbour. Not one person noticed or cared that he was clearly having schizophrenic thoughts. They all lived near him (my sister lived with him and my aunt across the road) and they didn't bother when he said the neighbour had put cameras in the house. They didn't even tell me! So yeah. He got admitted and was weaned off alcohol and was medicated. Carol told me he had a brain clot and had had a stroke and was dying, so I would have to go and visit. I did go and visit and he was perfectly fine and just spoke to me as if nothing had ever happened. He didn't apologise for anything (never has) and just acted like we'd never fallen out. I did decide that he had changed though because he wasnt drinking and was being medicated, so I allowed him to meet Shaun. Then the phone calls started again. Laura you need to do this for me, you need to do that. Constant. I moved out here and he expected me to drive the 60 mile round trip every 2 days. So I suggested he move here to make things easier and he jumped at the chance. I found him a flat across the road from me and he moved in. Then he decided he didn't want to do anything for himself any more. He gave up driving and cleaning his house. He gave up doing his own shopping. He expected me to do it all and if I didn't, I'd get constant phone calls and guilt trips. Like if I don't go the 20 mile round trip 3 times a week to Tesco to buy him fresh bananas, he will tell me he isn't eating. It's easier just to do it and be thankful that he is so good to Shaun. So over the past 2 years my sisters have visited maybe 4 times each. Ann has never visited. It has all been dumped on me and they have been happy to have it that way. TO be fair to them, my Dad refuses to allow them to do anything. Carol did offer to change his bedding recently as I couldn't do it and he said 'no it's fine, Laura will do it'. 

I pretty much have 2 options. I either let him go and never speak to him again or I go over and let him act like he's done nothing wrong and we carry on as normal. If I try and speak to him about what he's done he'll just say 'Aye hen' over and over and that will be it, nothing will change. He just doesn't listen.


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg! im so sorry hun. Just seems like he's relying on you way to much. Your Ant and sister really should try being in your place and coping with him. I think your dea right to stand yoru ground otherwise he wont ever learn. I do get that moving him all the way back to glasgow might be a mistake as he wont really have anyone there to visit or if anything does go badly wrong. I know saying being string is much harder than it sounds. But at the end of the day i think your doing the right thing. Put your self first for a change you have a family to think about and a new born on the way. to much stress for one person and your ant and sister should realize this also.

:hugs:

Ive re-packed my hospital bag again as someone mention putting a towel in there lol i remember my sister was told to go shower when she had gone in lol but everything she was going to go no nurse would be there to help or there was someone in there or something i cant remember but she never got to get a shower there. 

Im just about to hoover this bloody living room floor lol seems to be the messy room lol. It wont take me to long to do but i keep getting a sore hip or pelvic bone if i push myself to much :( needs to be done though. and i think ill pull this ball out to help ease of the pain once im done. xxx


----------



## bbymc

Well, neither of those options sound great to me but I don't think it will help anyone if you just continue on as normal. What's Steven's thoughts?


----------



## lj2245

Apart from doing the overtime he's as useful as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## lj2245

He says things like 'You're always falling out with people'. This is because I don't speak to my Mum and because I fell out with his Mum last year after all that carry on that I told you about. She hasn't apologised to me either and I ended up just letting it all go for Stephen's sake. I feel like I'm surrounded by shit people who just want to take advantage of me all the time. I want to get shot of the lot of them! I have 2 selfish sisters who only get in touch when they want something, a pointless Dad who apart from being great with Shaun is just a complete burden and a bunch of aunts and uncles that I don't see from one year to the next.


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> Well, neither of those options sound great to me but I don't think it will help anyone if you just continue on as normal. What's Steven's thoughts?

:hugs: Laura what a hellish situation. Could Stephen speak to him.


----------



## lj2245

He won't listen. He likes to pretend that he's incapable of thinking clearly. It's a load of rubbish, he can think clearly when it suits him. Just like he can't walk to the shop across the road for milk but can spend 2 days on the trot walking around Blackpool. 

If Stephen were to go and talk to him (he wouldn';t anyway, it's my problem apparently) he would just sit there and say 'aye' to everything Stephen says then would instantly forget the conversation. It wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## bbymc

I think the best thing for you to do is leave your dad, aunt and sisters to get on with things for now and look at things again once Alex is here. I'd prioritise my own family if I were you, cos it sounds like doing anything other than that will lead to more resentment and anger that everything is being left to you. Right now you need to be selfish for the sake of you and Alex's health.


----------



## lj2245

That's the option of letting him go and never speaking to him again. It would have to be that way. If I ever spoke to him again after this he would just go back to the way he's been and I can't have that with 2 kids and him living 35 miles away.


----------



## Kaybee

He sounds very manipulative. 

I dont know what to suggest but I think you need to think about your own health and wellbeing and of your own family. Has he been getting help from the social workers etc lately?


----------



## lj2245

Nope. He was referred when he first moved here and told them he didnt need help because I'd do everything for him. When I found out about this a month or so ago I asked for him to be referred again but they just came back and said he's not entitled to any help because he gets money in his disability money to pay for his own care. 

Actually, that reminds me. When I was made redundant I told him I was going to claim carers allowance. He told me I wasn't to claim for it and he would refuse to sign the application because it would mean him losing money. I should have told him to get lost then.


----------



## bbymc

I really think you should try speaking to your relatives again. If they shared the load it couldn't go back to how it was. 

If you try again and it still doesn't change anything, then if you thought it was the right thing to do, you could cut him off. Giving it one last try in talking to them can't hurt anyone.


----------



## lj2245

I've been speaking to my sister by email all morning and she has made it clear she doesn't care. She even said 'I told him if he thinks I'm going to be driving back and forward to visit him, he's wrong'. So she's made it clear she won't be doing anything for him regardless of where he's living. He was terrible to us growing up and when he was drinking heavily so I can't blame my sisters for not caring about him. I don't know why I have even bothered with him...I think it's entirely because he's so good with Shaun and I know he needs good grandparents in his life (especially now). When he doesn't act like he's got the brain power of an infant, he's actually pretty good company too. He switches it on and off though. We will go out for dinner and he will be cracking jokes and having a laugh and will be completely switched on then 5 mins later we will stop by Tesco and he'll glaze over and will go back to a shuffling, bumbling idiot who needs his arse wiped for him. 

Claire (my youngest sister) hates him. She doesn't bother with him full stop. She accepts money off him all the time but will only phone him if she needs a loan of money (which she never pays back). She's the only one he never phones. In his head she's 'Wee Claire', 15 years old. She's actually 25. Because she lives 40 miles away and doesn't drive, she's not expected to do anything. Plus, she wouldn't answer the phone to him anyway. When I complain that I'm expected to do everything for him she will say 'Don't, then'. It's that simple to her. If I ask who will if I don't she will say it's his problem. 

I sent my aunt a message 2 hours ago. She got it 1hr and 50 mins ago and hasn't replied.


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, I dunno what to suggest then. I have no idea what I would do if it was me. Maybe you could have him go to a home that's not so far away? Surely after some time he would forgive you for 'abandoning him' and realise having you around even if you're not at his beck and call 247 is better than not at all?


----------



## lj2245

He's only 55 so not entitled to go into a home! He can go into sheltered accommodation but that doesn't provide care. Ultimately he would need to pay for his own care, which he won't do while I'm around. 

It's a nightmare of a situation and after thinking about it for 2 whole weeks the only solutions I can come up with are the 2 I mentioned.


----------



## bbymc

Well, either way, he's gona have to fund himself.

I don't envy your decision. It's a tough one!

:-(


----------



## Kaybee

What a nightmare. Whats Stephen's feelings about it?


----------



## lj2245

He's not interested in talking about it. He says until he apologises there's nothing we can do, which is correct.


----------



## bbymc

I'd just do nothin until he apologises.


----------



## Kaybee

But even if he does apologise will the situation not remain that you will be expected to be his carer and have to do everything for him? I really for you it must be so hard when its your Dad but you do have your own family too. :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

He wont. He put me in hospital when I was 14, when he took a mental turn and repeatedly kicked me around the head. He only stopped when the police arrived. He still hasn't apologised for that. He never apologised to the neighbour he stabbed and has never apologised for a single other thing he has done in his life.


----------



## lj2245

He will sometimes try to do wee things to 'make up for it' like after the hospital incident he sent me up a perfume set he'd bought for me. The reason he gives Carol and Claire so much money all the time is because he feels guilty. The reason he's so good to Shaun is because he feels so bad about missing out on the first 2 years of his life. 

It's not enough for him to change though. It's like he has a sense of entitlement. He has screwed up his life. His health problems are his own doing, yet I am somehow responsible for the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Kaybee

oh gosh Laura he is lucky you have had anything to do with him at all. I think you have done more than most people would in this situation. He knows what he needs to do if he wants to be in your, and your family's life so by him not doing that he is making the decision for you. I hope it can all be sorted out somehow so it doesn't upset/stress you so much. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Kaybee said:


> oh gosh Laura he is lucky you have had anything to do with him at all. I think you have done more than most people would in this situation. He knows what he needs to do if he wants to be in your, and your family's life so by him not doing that he is making the decision for you. I hope it can all be sorted out somehow so it doesn't upset/stress you so much. :hugs:


I agree Karen. I think you've done more than enough Laura. He knows what he needs to do now. If he chooses not to, more fool him. He'll miss out on a lot more than you will. And it's his decision that's made it so.

Xx:hugs:xx


----------



## lj2245

I now exactly what's going to happen. Ann is going to arrange for him to move to Glasgow and they are going to put him in a dump in the East End. He will be too far away for Ann to visit him every day. Since she works full time and cares for their other brother and also visits a 3rd brother in hospital every day (the one who is dying), I don't see how she can visit him at all never mind care for him. Carol won't bother with him and neither will Claire. He will then decide that he 'needs' me after all and will start phoning me. I won't answer because he's been told if he moves away without apologising we are finished. He will leave millions of voicemails acting like nothing has ever happened...saying things like 'Hi laura Hen, phone me and let me know how you are. I need you to do this or that'. I will have to change my phone number and at some point Carol will tell me he's dying. I won't believe her because she's used that one on me twice now but this time he probably will be dying. He will then die alone and it will be up to me to arrange the funeral because no one else will bother. 

Then I'll feel guilty for the rest of my life.


----------



## bbymc

Well if you feel that's how it will turn out, don't let it. Maybe you could retract your 'we're finished' statement and visit him in his new place once every couple of months. Then you'd still see him and as long as you stuck to your guns and didn't do everything for him, you'd then still be involved and he can't say you 'abandoned him' and you'd know if your sisters were making up lies about his health.


----------



## lj2245

Nah I can't do that if he's not going to apologise. I feel too much resentment as it is. Plus, it would never be me just visiting once in a while. He wouldn't allow that. He'd lay on the guilt trip every time and would bombard me with phone calls. I'm talking 20+ phone calls and voicemails every day. Like I said, he somehow seems to think I am responsible for sorting out his life. It has to be all or nothing and I definitely like the look of nothing more lol. I need to put myself and my family first for once. I was shocked when I realised I'd been looking after him for 20 years. I moved in with him when I was 11 and he made me do EVERYTHING. He worked back then and had his own business and I was made to be his secretary. I had to do leafleting for him and I had to work for him on the weekends on his stall in the Barras too. Then I wasn't allowed out afterwards because I had to stay home and look after Carol and Claire who were visiting every weekend. I had to pay his bills, do his washing, go to the supermarket, cook his meals. He could easily live another 20-30 years and there's no way I'm looking after him for that long. I've already looked after him far longer than he ever looked after me.


----------



## bbymc

It sounds like you've made your decision. It's hard cos he's your dad. But It looks like you need to make a clean break for the sake of yourself and your family.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah the decision has been made but I think I can safely say he made it for me by refusing to apologise.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Yeah the decision has been made but I think I can safely say he made it for me by refusing to apologise.

I agree with this. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

That may make it a bit easier on you though, since its outta your hands.


----------



## lj2245

Cheers for letting me rant on all afternoon you 2! x


----------



## bbymc

Lol, of course. That's what friends are for. And after 8 months of rants, moaning, talking rubbish as well as all things pregnancy and babies between us all, I'd say that's what we're here for! 

I hope our listening ears have helped, even just a little x


----------



## Kaybee

Aww no problem. Hopefully its helped speaking to someone not involved. That old saying of you can pick your friends but not your family is too true.


----------



## lj2245

My family are all nutbags. Honestly, I fear for this baby because Stephen's family are all nutbags too. What a gene pool! I asked Stephen's Dad what he wanted the baby to call him (Shaun has always called him 'Stephen's Dad' as we don't see him often) and he said 'David'. He was being totally serious too! 

This combined with my Mum, who I haven't spoken to in over 2 years now and Stephens Mum who is as crazy as a box of frogs...what chance have we got? Lol. 

My 2 sisters have terrible psychological problems and both are good candidates for alcoholism. 

At least Shaun's Dad's family are all ok....lol


----------



## bbymc

You Steven, Shaun and Alex are a wee family. You don't need the 'nut bags' around. You'll be too busy with your 3 boys


----------



## lj2245

Jesus, I think we are as mental as them :haha: 

Shaun has a swimming assessment tonight to see which group he belongs in to join a swimming club. He's so excited :) I hope the group suitable for him isn't on a Weds night otherwise he won't be able to join - that's when he has Tae Kwon-Do.


----------



## arlene

So sorry I'm coming late to the convo but Laura! What a nightmare hun!! I think the only option you have is to let your dad get on with it, like the girls have said, you've already done far more than he deserves, sorry for being blunt about it! 

You need to concentrate on your family, the stress isn't good for any of you, especially you and Alex. And Shaun will be fine, you know you have enough friends and his dad's side of the family to raise him to be an amazing boy. 

Massive hugs to you hun xx


----------



## bbymc

how'd shaun's assessment go then? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Urgh spoke to soon. Sickness is back and was evdn up during the the night with it. At least I dont have work to contend with though! 

Kaiden is having a friend round today after nursery. So that should be fun.


----------



## bbymc

Aw what a shame! Maybe a day without it is a sign that its going though. I hope so! My nausea and sickness has been quite bad over the last day or so. Sunday was the first time I'd been sick in ages. I bet I'm one of those who is sick in labour too. Lol. Its weird. At this point i thought I'd be getting scared but in reality i can't wait for labour and birth as it signifies the end of pregnancy lol!

Thats nice kaiden's got a wee friend coming over. Any plans to take them out? Or just a wee playdate in the house? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Maybe that was your sickness making a last hurrah before it goes away for good? Nit much chance but we can only hope lol! 

Shaun's assessment went well. He's skipped the first group and been put into 'improvers'. She said he won't be long before he gets upped to intermediate because he's already doing most of the stuff to qualify for that :) my wee fishy :) 

Stephen let me sleep in this morning and I had an awful dream that Shaun was running along a beach and fell into one of those shelf things with the current and the water was so clear I could see him fall down and down. He wasn't kicking his feet or anything! I woke up at that point thank god but my heart was racing and I burst into tears. I hate dreams like that. They stay with you all day.


----------



## bbymc

Aww, dreams like that are horrible! I had a few at the beginning of the pregnancy, but thankfully, none recently! 

That's good Shaun's doing so well at swimming. I take it he made a group on a different night from his other club?

Ryan and I had our photoshoot with my bro last night. I hope the pics are nice! I hate getting my pic taken though so I'll probably look mega awkward in loads of them. Lol. I hope he photoshops them well lol, cos on the camera I look HUGE! Lol.


----------



## lj2245

I'm always the one taking the photos, I'm never in them! I hate getting my photo taken too... I always look awkward and frozen hehe :) I'm sure yours will be lovely and hopefully we can see them? 

His class is on a Monday. Now he has swimming Monday, catholic classes (as I call them) Tuesday and tae kwon do on weds. He said last night he'd like to do cubs or badminton on a thurs lol!!! Aye and muggins here will run you to all of these! We are £40 a month for swimming and tae kwon do but the extras are a lot too. £10-£20 a month in tournaments, £25 a year insurance, £35 for each outfit for tae kwon do (he will grow out of them frequently), £50 each time for sparring gear!


----------



## bbymc

Wow that's an expensive hobby! If you include petrol costs too, that's probably a fortune! Darren will pay some though, no?

Yeah, I'll let you guys see them. He seemed to take hundreds but I bet in the end there's only about 10. Lol.


----------



## lj2245

Nah he gives me £50 a week maintenance money and has done since we split. We've never discussed increasing it. He does spend a lot on Shaun at the weekends too.


----------



## bbymc

Aw right enough, I forgot about weekends.

That'll be funny when Alex is here. No more child free weekends for you lol.


----------



## lj2245

I know!!! I feel bad tho coz wel be away doing stuff without Shaun :(


----------



## Kaybee

Oo looking forward to seeing your pics. I dont like getting my picture taken either....unless i am drunk :blush: :haha:

Not sure what we are going to do with the boys this avo. They just had lunch and k has dragged struan off to play in his bedroom. Probably take them out on their scooters in a bit. K is obviously pretending to be buzz lightyear as all i can hear is 'to infinity, let me on' thump! I dont know how many times we have told him its not let me on :haha:


----------



## arlene

Aww that's so cute! I love it when kids get words mixed up. my nephew used to say "but gran, ah canny no know that!" instead of I don't know, was so cute! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww thats cute. Kaiden gets instructions wrong he says incructions and when he tries to say contact lenses he sounds like a kling-on. Haa its very cute :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I've just been into my work to collect my stuff and see everyone. Low and behold, everyone knows I had shingles! My boss clearly doesn't give a toss about confidentiality. And we're a social work team. What a joke eh??

Aside from that I'm feeling so crappy and huge today! I plan on having a wee snooze to see if I feel better after that. Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Thats hellish Emma. How are your shingles now? At my work if you leave a voice mail sayingwhy your are off they type word for word what you say in the email that gets sent round. I usually just say I am not well and leave it at that. I dont like knowing when people are off with the back door trots :blush::haha:


----------



## bbymc

My shingles are ok. But I think sometimes it makes my hip and back much more sore. I guess I won't know if its due to pregnancy or shingles until after baby is born though.

I just had a lovely nap. Feelin much better now lol x


----------



## bbymc

last antenatal class 2day :) on feeding this week. Here's hoping we actually learn somethin this time!


----------



## lj2245

Fingers crossed lol! I've hardly been home the past few days. When I have been I've been building furniture lol. I had to take painkillers this morning because my pelvis is so bad. 

I've also been waking with a sore throat every morning. It goes by lunchtime but it's been every day for weeks now. Strange! 

Loved reading the mixed up kids stories :) It's funny to hear them sing wee songs wrong too :)


----------



## bbymc

i used to hear stuff like that everyday cos i worked in a nursery. Its too cute! Although i have had a few not so cute instances. Like, a wee 3yo girl introducing herself by telling me her mum was in jail for stabbing her dad! I was pretty gobsmacked at that one lol! The other day my cousin's wee girl whose just turned 3 called me a 'silly tube' lol. My cousin thought it was hilarious lol. 

If your pelvis is that sore you should probably just have a day or two taking it easy. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura you would of liked the song Kaiden made up the other day...it started off I'm a little tea pot but he doesn't know that one so he was on about the kettle and making a cup of tea. Cute :cloud9:

Hope your pain meds give you some relief. My sore throat has finally passed and my voice is more or less back to normal now.

Emma you must of been like :shock: when that little girl said that about her mum.

I had labour ward on the phone this morning trying to rearrange my c section to the next day I said that it would be difficult as we have already arranged MIL to take holidays from work to care for K etc. She said she had 2 others to phone to see if they can switch and she would phone back. Dave was like they have to do it that day blah blah blah. As if. Anyway, thankfully she just phoned back and its staying the monday but who knows how long I'm going to have to wait. I would of been more keen if they asked to bring the date forward. :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Nah there's bits of wardrobe everywhere. I need to get it done.


----------



## lj2245

God :| can they make you change the day? How long have you got care for kaiden for?


----------



## Kaybee

Well when she phoned back she said it was staying monday but I think I am in for a long wait on the day. MIL is off the mon and tues and SIL is off the wed then my mum can help thurs if need be. Am hoping to be out wed though. 

Hows the wardrobe coming along?


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, 

Kids are just funny when they hit kid lol My niece turned 3 en of november and comes out with the funniest things ever. We have to be super cautious to what we say in front of her now as she picks up and repeats. 

Must be a pain trying to juggle your dates around so there is always someone there to look after the wee one. When is your induction date? 

Ooh did i just read someone had another class today for parenting thingy. lol
Looking forwar to my next one on friday lol I really need to print of my birt plan soon. Ive kept it simple as i can be i think lol. I might be a bit whimpey as ive only put gas and air for pain relief. But after last weeks class im like umm will i even manage to cope with that only lol 

I've been waking up past 2 nights. burning up and feeling mega crampy around my hips :s this always happens 2 hours after ive falling alseep. I go pee and get pains killers and hot water bottle then back to bed. First night i use the gym ball for an hour so im not sure if that would have be the cause then but i never used it yesterday. hoping to go on it today for at least half hour need to get myself use to it. 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## lj2245

Wardrobe is all done bar 1 door :) Stephen just had to leave as Shaun's school phoned, he's got a sore tummy. He's been complaining since yesterday and I think is constipation. Hopefully he can go to the toilet soon and will feel all better!


----------



## Kaybee

My section date is 25 March. Less than 3 weeks now!

I had cramps sunday night and then back ache monday but have been ok since. Maybe just overdid things in the play park with kaiden in the sat :shrug:

I would say my tip for labour birth plan is just be prepared to go with the flow. I dont think they often go to plan. 

So how was the feeding class Emma? did you get a video?

Yay wardrobe nearly done. Aww poor Shaun. I can sympathise!


----------



## lj2245

I'm not bothering with a birth plan. I kinda did one when I was having Shaun but it went right out the window straight away lol. Nothing went to plan really but at the time I couldn't care less. I'm definitely planning nothing other than to have a baby this time!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. :) ill probs forget to even get it printed off lol.

Ohh thats not to far off now hun. Be here before you know it lol xxx


----------



## bbymc

i hope shaun's feeling a bit better today. :)

glad your section date stayed the same Karen. I suppose on the day you'll be after all the emergencies and stuff so might be waiting a while. Its still good to know roughly when its gona happen. I think Thats the only thing that scares me. Not knowing when or where I'll go into labour.

I've written a birth plan but the long and short of it is, I'm just gona go with the flow. Lol. Only thing I'm sure of is that i only wana use gas and air unless i feel like I'm dying lol. I really wana avoid an epidural! Only other thing i want is to make sure Ryan's there when they weigh or bath the baby. And that its either him or i that finds out the sex rather than the doc just telling us. :)


----------



## lj2245

Shaun all better. He pooed 6 times last night lol.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Shaun all better. He pooed 6 times last night lol.

:happydance::happydance::haha:

Dave just away to collect Kaiden from nursery and then we shall have some lunch. Then I will take him in to a soft play place in Perth to meet up with one of my pals and her 2 wee girls. Hopefully I will be able to catch Kaiden for getting him home :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just little update from me. Was getting up for the loo and i got this extreme pain in my right side back it got worse before i got better but it was super sore and i thought i needed a poop defo wasnt that. I ended being little sick :(

Paige is ok though super wriggle just now lol im watching my belly move around like a wave lol. Im starting to get a little pain/cramp in my hoo haa area :S not sure whats going on but im in a little pain just now going to pull this ball out and see if it helps xxx


----------



## arlene

Aww Cherry hope you feel better soon. I felt super uncomfy last night :( 

Laura, I'm glad Shaun is feeling better. 

Just found out a girl I went to school with had her wee boy on tuesday night/wednesday morning (not sure which!) Wee TJ Walker :) He's gorgeous! Makes me very impatient to meet my little dude. And all credit to Marie, a 9 hour labour on gas and air :) Hope it goes that smooth for all of us!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

One of my friends is due on the 7th April and she's having her baby by section on Tuesday! Mental eh? There are various reasons why they are bringing him out early...He's apparently massive (she said 7lb 12 on last scan which I didn't think was that big really) and is breech with his bum as his presenting part. He also has very low fluid too. So they think he's better out than in. I hope he's ok :S


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks alrene going to speak to Anne either before or after the class about the pain. its till niggling away in the same spot :(

Ooh im due on the 7th lol must be because the fluid it low lol but lucky her she gets to meet the little one soon. I dont wanna wish my pregnancy over but i wish paige was here now and i didnt have to put up with any more pain lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

How's everyone doing?

I have had awful heartburn all day. It started when I had tuna for lunch. It must not agree with me!


----------



## arlene

My SPD has been awful today!! Not sure if it's the way he's lying but it's much more painful than it's been in a while, more so when I'm sitting than standing oddly enough. 

Cherry and I had our 2nd antenatal class today. I've found most of it I knew already from the forums but today was pretty good. Got to ask loads of questions about the Simpson Centre and water births! Xx


----------



## bbymc

I've not been too bad today. Horrendous heartburn all day though! It's subsided now but it will come back when I lie down in bed, guaranteed!!

I've been napping loads lately! All I did today was have a shower, go round saisburys quickly, had a costa coffee and went home and I was exhausted! Slept for an hour and a half lol.


----------



## lj2245

Lol I've done loads today. I glossed all the woodwork in the nursery and cleaned the house from top to bottom. I also caught up on all my washing - washed, dried and put away! A rare thing in this house! 

I am so hungry but don't want to eat incase it makes the heartburn worse. I'm craving kebab sauce for some reason!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

It's getting so close now, can't believe how quick it has went in.... Glad u girls are liking ur antinatal ours started on mon at wishaw they were good.

Found out last week our boy is in frank breech I've to go on the 20th to maybe get a scan and they will decide whether its a section or not. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Heeyy, i love the classes but yesterday but i was in pain i mess up my card thing i was to read out lol

I had to wait back as she was calling the doctor to get me Antibiotics. Turns out i have a UTI she found blood and white blood cells in my urine. Glad i got there early enough to tell her lol She ask me if i was having any contractions but i said i dont think i was... Lol wasnt to sure what they felt like to say yeah im having them but good news is the pain killers are working and the pain as left my back lol. Need to take them for 7 days lol and i see Anne again on tuesday for my 36 week update. 

Yeah there was defo alot of questions being ask and i think most parts were covered lol. If my contractions are anything like those back ache pains i got to start with i think ill be up'ing my pain relief lol but will try and stick out the gas and air for as long as poss. xxxx


----------



## lj2245

I had stupid BH contractions all night last night. I had heard they were worse 2nd time around but didn't really realise how bad they would be! 

Glad you're all enjoying your classes :)

Cheryl, there's a site called spinning babies, have a look at some of the exercises on there and see if you can get him to turn!


----------



## bbymc

My baby's been head down at every midwife appt but recently I've been stressing that he/she isn't head down anymore. Duno why. I guess all the prebirth worries are creepin up on me!


----------



## lj2245

I think mine has engaged a little over the past hour or so. I have had constant BH's. It's soooo painful. They dull down then peak again but never seem to go away completely. Oh the joys!


----------



## Kaybee

Cherry hope you start to feel better soon.

I am exhausted today. Kaiden snuggled up next to me on the sofa and I thought he was going to nap. Nope, as soon as I got comfy he started prodding me in the face. :dohh:

Baby has been head down for me too. At my scan yesterday they reckon it won't be able long before they can't get the artery in the brain they need to measure as baby he is getting to low. Scan went well though. Although I felt really light headed during it. Don't know if it was the way I was laying on the bed or the hour wait. Maybe I hadn't drunk enough. I know that I am not getting enough fluids cause they just make me sick if I am not eating too. Thank goodness the end is getting near.


I'm not craving it but I would really like an indian. Chicken Tikka Chasni, with naan, poppadoms and spicy onions. The heartburn would just be too much though. :nope: That is going to be my treat once baby is here I think. Maybe a wee slurp of rose too :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking about having a chasni with peshwari naan tonight :D Stephen is on another long day so won't be finished until 10pm. He has worked 7am until 10pm 2 days running, so we can pay off this credit card. Poor guy.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww no I'm so jel. Well not the naan cause I don't think I like that one. :haha: Does that have coconut on it? We are having spag bol & garlic bread tonight. Got mince to use up and its Kaiden's fave. Got some mint choc chip ice cream for afters. nom.


----------



## Kaybee

Ooo baby is a watermelon now :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

Ooohh so he is! Yay! Watermelons are pretty big so it's maybe the most accurate of all the fruit sizes we've had hehe :) 

Yeah it had sugary coconut in the middle...all gooey and sweet. I love it! The supermarket peshwari is different. It's not as sweet and has flaked almonds so it's kinda nutty. 

So jealous about the mint ice cream. I think I'm going to have to go to the shop for ice cream and some magazines so I can stuff my face and then lie in the bath for a few hours hehe :) 

We had spag bol on Thursday. I had mince to use up too lol. Shaun loves it. Steak pie is his favourite though :) 

So excited about tomorrow! We are being a taxi service to need to go to Lanark to pick up Stephen's mum in the morning then to Edinburgh to drop her off, then drop Stephen off then I'll be heading to meet you guys :) I've to pick Stephen back up at half 2, 3ish :) The 2 course lunch menu looks awesome. £11 for either starter and main or main and dessert :)


----------



## Kaybee

<off to check menu> :haha:


----------



## lj2245

It's the 'Specials Menu'. I haven't decided on a main but I want the chocolate waffles for sure haha. I'd actually like the bruschetta and waffles but you cant have starter and dessert lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Mmm see I'd normally go for starter and main and was thinking bruschetta as well until I spotted the waffles :haha: Think it says you can go for 3 courses for another £2 something :haha:

My mum is having Kaiden for me as DH is working. She is thinking of taking him to the zoo so she said they would drop me off so I should have a couple of hours. I'm quite glad they are dropping me off since our car isn't booked in to get fixed until Tuesday and I noticed yesterday that bump must of gotten quite a bit bigger/firmer in the last week as I really notice him getting in the way when I am driving. :haha:

See, I like coconut I just think it needs chocolate with it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooo congrats to been 37 weeks hun. Ill be 36 weeks tomorrow got another midwife app on tuesday :). 

Im feeling much better thanks. think i should have some boucing time on this ball lol when i normall feel around above my pubic bone area i can normal feel what im guessing is her head but it doesnt seem to feel the same pass few nights so i said to midwife yesterday about it but that subject kept getting change lol so its a good think i see her tuesday so she'll feel better than me lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Could we manage 3 courses at 12?? :blush: Would that be shameful? :haha:

Glad you're getting dropped off. I just decided to go to the indian instead of getting a delivery...more so I could get mags and chocolate :) Got home and they have given me the wrong thing :'( I just phoned them and they are sending me the right order but wanted me to pay a delivery charge. I told them there was no way I was paying to fix their mistake lol. My dinner will prob be freezing and spat in by the time it gets here lol. 

Stephen just realised he hasn't got me or his Mum anything for mothers day. I told him not to feel bad, he has been working such long hours and honestly hasn't had time to sort anything. His Mum will have a right moan at him though so he will have to get her something in the morning before he picks her up. I don't normally see much of Shaun on Mothers Day anyway, he gets home at 6pm and goes to bed at 8. I like it best when he makes me a card so maybe I will get one of those :) It's just a crappy excuse to make people spend money anyway.


----------



## bbymc

I think we could do 3 courses at 12 lol. It all depends where baby is lying for me though. Sometimes I can eat loads, sometimes next to nothing lol.

Ryan's just watching the game in a pub in south queensferry. So I'll be there until the game is over and he comes to get me.

That's such a shame Stevens been working so hard. When he's on paternity leave, I bet even with the baby, it'll feel like a holiday to him lol.


----------



## bbymc

I agree about pashwari naan btw. It'd be awesome with chocolate in it lol


----------



## lj2245

He's got a week holiday starting the 28th March then he's going on to nightshift :( His boss has said he can take his paternity leave the day baby is born. He's then on a 6 week stint of nightshifts before he moves on to another line.


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's not good. That'll be very tough on both of you! :-( still, at least you know it's only for 6 weeks. Not that that's much consolation. :-(


----------



## lj2245

Yeah he only needs to do one 6 week stint a year :) It's just rubbish that it's when baby will be newborn. I guess newborns don't really know night from day right enough :)


----------



## Kaybee

I could probably manage 3 courses. I might just order a starter and main first though and see how I get on. 

Thats a pain in the ass that your indian order was wrong. I hate when that happens. Bit cheeky expecting you to pay for delivery. Have you had it yet?

I need to make a quick dash to tesco in the morning to get my mum and MIL a card and some chocs. They didnt have much choice in our local spar. 

Rubbish that Stephen has to go on night shift. There is probably never a good time for that though!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I hope you hav a nice time tomoro... I've got my Mother's Day duties lol. 

Cherry hope ur infection clears Hun. 

Aw I love chasni and garlic nan.

Il check tht website out hoping my boy will turn...x


----------



## lj2245

Nah the Co-op didn't have much either lol. I'm usually much more organised than this but cannot be bothered this year! 

I had my dinner and it was lovely. Just out of the bath :) My skin has been so dry recently and it's been all flakey and hive-y. I usually have greasy skin so I haven't had a clue what to do with it. I ended up using a body scrub on it :| If I have a bright red, skinless face tomorrow, that is why!!


----------



## Kaybee

Hopefully you can make it next time Cheryl and we will have our babies in tow! :cloud9: hope baby turns too.

I was speaking to my mum earlier and she said she picked us up some treats from m&s for our dinner tomorrow night. Nom nom maybe will have to stick to just 2 courses for lunch :haha:

My skin is usually dry but not so much on my face but noticed it has been the last couple of weeks and I cant shift it. I have doublebase cream for eczema on my hands and I keep lashing that on but its still there!


----------



## lj2245

I've got a combination of baby oil, E45 and sudocrem on my face now :| It feels a bit cooler and less melted lol. 

My hair usually gets really greasy too but since being pregnant it has also been very dry which I am LOVING as it means I don't need to wash, dry and straighten it every day :) I have ridiculous hair. It's curly but not a nice curly...it's thin and frizzy!


----------



## Kaybee

My hair is really in dire need of a cut. Its curly/wavy/frizzy too. I get loads of flyaway srands too. Apparently my hair is fine I just have loads of it so it looks thick.


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. We're just back from a massivr family dinner at my mums. Funnily ebough we had spag bol too! Followed by a choice of banoffee pie, fresh cream and strawberry tart or apple and raspberry crumble. Was amazing!! 

My mum gave me a massive bag of clothes for James and a lovely card. It included a wee blue hand kniy cardigan and my boy's shawl, both knitted by my mum. The shawl is a bit of a tradition, my mum still has the ones my Nana knit for us and she made one for my nephew too, I totally love it! Will try and get a picture of it on here tomorrow to show you. 

Hope the meet goes well tomorrow! Sorry I can't be there, will definitely be up for the next one though!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww that's lovely Arlene. 

I did manage some dinner :haha: My mum had gave us a pudding as well and Dave is really wanting to eat it but I'm not sure I can manage...yet :haha:

It was lovely to meet you girls today and am looking forward to meeting your babies next time :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah it was really nice to get out the house and have girl chat haha :) The waffles were brilliant too :) I fell asleep after I got home and didn't wake up until Shaun came home. He brought me daffodils, chocolates and a card he'd made himself with Spongebob on it :) Perfect :) 

We will definitely arrange something for after babies are born, when we are all ok to travel :)


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh did you girls have fun lol. Im a useless person when it comes to traveling. Dont like to travel on my own :(.. lol im such a weirdo. 

Hope the food was yummy to lol xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Those waffles were delish! And the girl chat was good too. :thumbup:

Aww that was so sweet of Shaun. Really lovely. I didn't manage a nap but am planning an early night. Can't believe its Sunday night already...ah well at least I don't have work to go to in the morning. :happydance:

Cherry I prefer to travel with someone if I don't know where I am going.


----------



## lj2245

Kaiden is sooooooooo cute :)


----------



## arlene

Aww glad you had a good time girls! Sorry again I missed it! Cherry I'd be happy to give you a lift if we're still living in Edinburgh by the time we next decide to meet up. 

I can't believe it's sunday already as well! So glad I only have two weeks left at work! I'm hoping the roads have been gritted for going to work tomorrow as well, edinburgh is treacherous! 

We were at the hockey game tonight and managed to win against Belfast which I totally wasn't expecting! James tends to go a wee bit nuts when the crowd gets noisy so I'm hoping that means he'll enjoy it! I tend to get a bit excited at the games as well so god knows what I'll be like if my team manages to make the finals in Nottingham. May end up going into labour! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

After thinking I was going to suffer last night thanks to my hectic weekend, I took painkillers, surrounded myself with pillows, filled my hot water bottle, got a back massage off Ryan and fell sound asleep  woke up loads for the toilet but pain was minimal  I was so happy lol. Ryan had taken himself downstairs after I fell asleep too, to sleep on the couch so I'd sleep better ( and not disturb him too much either!) so I had the bed to myself  Needless to say I'm feeling much better this morning! And to top it off, my midwife phoned to ask if she can do my checks at home this morning rather than at the surgery so now she's coming here and I don't have to figure out how I'm gona get to the surgery myself in this crappy snow 

How you all doing today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

We re snowed in! Schools are off and we can't leave the house lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Thats good you have a good sleep :thumbup:

I had a crappy sleep. Insomnia, sickness, achey hips and DUKE cleaning himself. :growlmad:

My eyesight has been a bit weird this morning. I have taken my lenses out and am hoping its just tiredness. Seems to be getting back to normal now. 

Laura, thats a bugger being snowed in. We have just had a wee dusting of snow overnight. Kaiden was disappointed there wasnt enough to sledge to nursery :haha:

Think he is too small for the deep sea world yet. I asked him what he saw and he said a blue frog, a shark and a balloon :haha:

Wonder where we should meet up with the babies? Not sure F&B will manage to accomodate us all and babies :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking that last night. Maybe there is a soft play or something. Not sure the babies will be too interested in playing in the soft play but at least we know they can accommodate them! 

Poor Kaiden! He can have my snow. The dog went out the back and disappeared into it! Would be a terrible time to go in to labour lol! 

I took Shaun to DSW when he was about 18 months and he spent the time licking the starfish tank! We went again when he was 4 and he loved it. He doesn't remember it now though so will need to take him again.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies glad u had fun meeting up... Loads of snow here too. X


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats crap youre snowed in Laura. Just wrap Shaun up and send him out to build a snowman lol. Ryan's happy its snowing so heavy here. Hes been on about building a snow family and taking its picture to document it lol. Me with bump, him and the mutts! How sad eh?? lol. He's been waiting for snow since November to do it lol. Geek! lol.

Hows your eyesight now Karen? Hopefully back to normal! Thats a shame Kaiden didnt think much of DSW. I think its cos there isnt too much to interact with for wee ones. Even the national museum is better and its free lol.

I have no idea where we could go with the babies. Somewhere with lots of space I'd say. lol. Maybe there is a baby friendly coffee shop somewhere? Imagine we did go to F+B's lol. They wouldnt know what hit them lol. Suppose it depends how many of us do meet though. 

Well, midwife went well. Baby is 1/5th engaged and head down  Seems happy in there! And my BP is fine. My mum had preecampsia and both me and my mum almost died when I was born so Im paranoid about my BP lol. All is good for now. Only 2 weeks til my next appt.


----------



## Cherrybump

OOh thanks hun that would be nice lol. Didnt realize you drive no wonder when i get outside your gone lol. although last friday i had to wait back lol. 

Its snowing pretty bad here aswell. Think its half a foot deep in some parts lol there has been no gritters out this morning but when i went to asda i seen one lol. Its been a crazy day for whether sun, snow, snow and rain, :S lol hopefully its doesnt turn to ice or getting super slippy xx


----------



## arlene

Karen that's good news about your bp. I was gonna say Laura, send Shaun out to make snowmen lol. The snow has just started in East Edinburgh again. I'm a bit worried, I have the docs at three and am supposed be coming back to work but I have to go up a massive hill to get there, then do the same after work to get home :( And there's no way I could walk back down to work, my pelvis was really sore trying to walk in from the car park this morning and my appointment is to get a skin tag removed from my leg so not sure how sore it'll be. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ouch i think your better phoning in a saying you cant get back in. Or if you there now maybe just say to them you dont think you can make it back as your pretty sore and the snow is just to much to walk in. I hate this weather *just realize i spelt that wrong before lol* Glad my doctors is right next to me so when i go out tomorrow i dont have to go to far. x


----------



## lj2245

It hasn't stopped snowing here. It's been on constantly since about 10pm last night. Shaun has his first swimming club tonight and I doubt we will be able to go as it's 10 miles away in Lanark. We were supposed to be going out with Stephen's Mum for dinner then to Tesco for shopping so don't have anything in!! Eek!! 

I'm so tired and sore today. We were meant to be wallpapering but because Shaun has been off we haven't been able to. That and the fact I'm stuck on the couch! My pelvis has never been so sore. 

Shaun has broken his wee toe so he's wanting to go out and build a snowman but it's too sore to wear his snowboots. He bent it right back in soft play on Saturday and it's black and blue now! I said when it's nearer dinner time he can go out in his trainers and just have a nice warm bath afterwards. 

I was thinking a cafe might be good. It's a pity we all live so far apart as we could have taken turns hosting at our houses. I don't suppose anyone fancies the drive to mine? Lol.


----------



## arlene

I brought the car to work this morning so it's driving it up the hill that's worrying me. If it's bad I don't want to have to come down to work again after the docs app and then drive back up the hill to get home again when the traffic is building up. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Eyesight back to normal now :happydance:

My mum said that there are loads of those little ride on machines at DSW and Kaiden just wanted to go on them all!

Its weird you guys having so much snow. If there is snow falling its usually here :haha:

Emma thats good your MW appt went well.

A soft play would probably be the best bet. I cant see you guys all wanting to travel up to mine either. :haha:

Poor Shaun and his toe. That sounds painful! Do you think you are sore today after us being stuck in that booth yesterday?


----------



## bbymc

Sounds like you need a chill out day Laura. I wonder why your pelvis is so bad today! :( Sounds like the snow's been a blessing to you. Its forcing you to take it easy lol. Poor wee shaun! I almost broke my toe at softplay once. Is it strapped to his other toes? Suppose its good he wants to go out in the snow. Means his toe must not be too sore. The doc said how long it'll take to heal?

I was thinking we could just take it in turns to host at our.houses. Problem for me is that i don't drive so Ryan would have to come with me. Not sure i fancy gettin a bus or train with a newborn lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think it was the driving more than anything! Then when I got home I slept 3 hours on the couch and that's never a good thing for my pelvis. 

I think there's an hour and a half between us! I'd need to book a hotel and stay over :haha: 

Glad your eyesight is back to normal. DO you think it was the contacts? I find I'm getting irritated skin and hives at things that didn't bother me a couple of weeks ago!

Arlene, we are snowed in because there's a big hill right outside my house and we can't get up it! If you don't get a running start you've no chance :haha:

Can't believe your midwife came to you Emma, that was so nice of her :) Mine wouldn't bother lol!


----------



## bbymc

there did used to be a softplay place in south queensferry. Duno if its still there though.

Glad your eyes are ok now Karen. :)


----------



## bbymc

i know. I couldn't believe my luck! :) 
Talking of eyes, i have noticed that my eyes seem to sting and water a fair bit now. I just i had a cold or something but its maybe pregnancy related. Who knows.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Sounds like you need a chill out day Laura. I wonder why your pelvis is so bad today! :( Sounds like the snow's been a blessing to you. Its forcing you to take it easy lol. Poor wee shaun! I almost broke my toe at softplay once. Is it strapped to his other toes? Suppose its good he wants to go out in the snow. Means his toe must not be too sore. The doc said how long it'll take to heal?
> 
> I was thinking we could just take it in turns to host at our.houses. Problem for me is that i don't drive so Ryan would have to come with me. Not sure i fancy gettin a bus or train with a newborn lol. Xx

Haven't taken him to the doc, he did it on Sat and we can't get out now lol. He's out in the snow now though so it can't be that bad!

I didn't drive when I had Shaun and getting on buses was a nightmare! I lived in Glasgow City Centre and if one bus already had a pram or wheelchair you'd have to wait on the next one. Sometimes you would be there for hours!


----------



## bbymc

its the same here. Its stupid cos i can actually drive. Its my car too lol. But i have severe driving anxiety. Always have since my cousin Christopher died in a car accident with his 3 best mates when i was 16. He was 17. Thats why we've chosen Christopher as a potential middle name for baby. So i can't drive anywhere. I freak out and can't function. Its horrendous and pretty dangerous! I hate it though. I'd love to drive and have freedom! Xx


----------



## arlene

Well maybe we could meet somewhere like Livingston Centre? There's a costa and starbucks we could take over lol, or a massive food court. That way anyone needing the OH to drive could come and the boys could have a wander round the shops? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Can you not get some kind of hypnotherapy or something to help you? If you can drive again you'll definitely feel the benefits when you have the baby. Sorry to hear about your cousin :(


----------



## bbymc

Livingston centre could be a good option.

Yeah, I'm gona see about hypnotherapy. I need to do something. It has gotten worse over time so if I don't do something, I might end up not even able to be a passenger. I've tried to combat it a few times by going out and sitting in the car, then working up to driving round the block, then to somewhere near, like my parents. But in the end something happens and I panic. Or if I don't, I get to wherever I'm going and spend the whole time I'm there freaking out knowing that I need to drive home again.


----------



## lj2245

Livingston might be a bit of a trek for Karen. It's only a 30 min drive for me so that would make it further for her.


----------



## arlene

We can try and find somewhere a bit more central for everyone then. 

I've just been totally blubbing at the Freinds For Life Award from last nights Crufts!! Such a sucker for doggies!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

i think somewhere with a food court might be best cos then there will be lost of space. Maybe there's somewhere in dunfermline? Or fife in general. Thats closer to Karen is it not? And not too far for everyone else.


----------



## lj2245

Dunfermline is 1hr 10 mins from me lol! It's a bit of a nightmare because Karen and I are at complete opposite ends of the country :haha: I think she's 1hr 45 from me! 

I had a look on the Frankie and Benny's website and they say they have been nominated for this year's Baby Friendly awards. Maybe they have a big massive table we could all sit round lol!! Babies will be too small for highchairs right enough. I thought soft play because I thought it would be ideal to get them out of their car seats and onto a space to stretch out!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I cud do Livingston think its about 45 mins from me... When are u ladies thinking of?xxx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, it's tricky. I reckon somewhere we can get the babies out is def better. Gym tots in south queensferry might be an option but I think it might be shut down. Maybe there's a mother and baby group we could invade lol.

There's plenty of places in Edinburgh but again that might be too far for Karen.


----------



## bbymc

Found this... Duno if it'd be any good though...

https://www.netmums.com/edinburgh/l...er-groups/kirkliston-parent-and-toddler-group


----------



## lj2245

I def think South Queensferry-ish is the best option. It's 50 mins from me, 50 mins from Karen, 4o from Cheryl (in Hamilton yeah?) and prob about 30 mins through Edin for you Capital girls :) This is all according to Google maps lol. 

Maybe we can hire out a conference room cheap and take our own lunch :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i like all this planning.

Im still in same pain. So glad i have midwife today driving me insane. Its not as bad as it has been, goes sore when i need to pee and my bladder doesnt hold much now :( so if i hold it in for to long my back hurts lol. Glad its not as bad but even still sure this pain should have shifted by now :( xx


----------



## bbymc

Best mention it to the midwife again cherry. You can never be too careful. I hope it subsides soon!

Yeah Laura, I was thinking we might be better to see if there's a wee room we can use somewhere. Maybe in the library or something. Lol


----------



## bbymc

What about here...

https://www.southqueensferryscouts.org/hall/

Not the hall, but the wee meeting room.


----------



## lj2245

Can you imagine us turning up to a library with 7 screaming newborns? :haha: If it's a nice day we could always go to a park? Picnic :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do thanks xx


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> What about here...
> 
> https://www.southqueensferryscouts.org/hall/
> 
> Not the hall, but the wee meeting room.

I wonder how much that would be!


----------



## bbymc

Probably not much I wouldn't think. Yeah, I thought a library might be too quiet but they might have had a wee private room we can use. Maybe once we have a better idea of numbers we can find out about the scout place.

I thought of a park/picnic too, but what if it rains? Lol


----------



## lj2245

It probably would :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Dunfermline would be great for me :haha: though I reckon South Queensferry is more or less the middle for those of us not in Edinburgh. I was thinking a park/picnic too but we would certainly need a backup for when/if it rains.


----------



## bbymc

Lol yeah.

I've been thinking about Ryan's mum and her comments about when she looks after the baby. It's kinda worrying me. Lol. She lives in a small flat on the opposite side of town from us and as it is now, we see her only once every few months. She can't drive either.

However, with my parents, They live a 5 min drive away, I see my mum every day when she comes and walks the dogs for me and then any day on the weekend when Ryan's working, I will either spend the day with them or will just stay over with them since Ryan often isn't home til 3am or whatever. I can have the dogs at their house no probs and they have 2 spare rooms, one of which is still referred to as 'Emmas room' lol. So there is plenty of space for us. They often watch the dogs for us if we're going somewhere too. And they have a car which they bought so its big enough for us and the dogs!

It's stressing me out cos obviously I'll still go visit and stay at my parents at weekends when Ryan's working. It beats being in on my own and they help with the dogs so its great and mum will still come on weekdays for the dogs if Ryan's working, so my parents will see the baby way more. Mainly though, Ryan's mum is expecting us to want her to watch the baby but if she does it means we'd have to drop baby off all the way across town to her since she can't drive, and then still go to my parents cos they'd need to watch the dogs. It would be much easier for us just to drop the dogs and baby off at my parents since its just along the road! Especially since the baby will have everything it needs at my parents since we'll be there regularly. Baby will be happier there too since she/he will see my mum almost every day. :-/


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats pretty frustrating surely she would understand that your parent are much close to you and it does make it much easier if your in a hurry.

Just to quickly update you all on my m.w app



my results came back for my urine on friday which i forgot she was sending off lol came back all clear and my pain could be cause by paige being on a nerve she thinks. If i get any more pain i have to see my gp and then on hospital to get check out but since she has being pishing so hard around my belly that pain has gone.. Not had anything since :). 

Paige is measuring a week ahead and midwife says she defo a good size baby could be around 8lbs eek!! still head down but she thought she might have change to breech as she size its pretty narrow down there i told her i still feel all those pops of hiccups down there so she said ohh that good then she just so hard on the top lol. She's now 2/5th engaged :) yay so ill having to get bouncing alot more lol. I also asked if i having gone before then can i keep a sweep at my next app which is at 39weeks so that the plan. 

Ive just to carry on with my antibiotics anyways and hope the pain goes away totally but i now feel nothing so im hoping it was paige on my nerve lol. Super happy about my app lol


----------



## bbymc

That's good your mw appt went well. Just keep bouncing on your ball and maybe paige will move off your nerve.

So you're getting a sweep at 39 weeks? If Paige is still on your nerve?


----------



## Cherrybump

I hope she'll shift by then another wise ill to go to the gp and if still having trouble ive to go to hospital. 

But yay get sweep at 39 weeks. the week after my last birthing class lol ill have to get it at the same place for them lol sooo im going to try my best and try and get this baby out lol


----------



## lj2245

Emma, I can understand why you want your parents to look after the baby and would feel safer with them having him/her but it's nice that your MIL wants to take the baby overnight too! I can understand if she's upset if she doesn't get to have the baby overnight and your parents do. It is your baby though and you have a right to do what you think is best but I'd definitely recommend being honest with her about it. She's more likely to respect you and your decision that way.


----------



## arlene

Emma it's a tricky one hun. I agree with Laura though, just be honest with her. Maybe you could let her take LO overnight once a month or something? It would let you and Ryan have a wee date night and you MIL would feel more included. 

cherry, that's great about your mw app going well, I know you were pretty worried. I think James may have moved down into my pelvis a bit, it feels really heavy today but I can still feel him kicking up top. I had some of those foam shrimp and banana things this afternoon at work and I kid you not, he went mental!!! Think I may have to give the rest of the bag to John! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol funny when you eat something and they get super active dont they i ha trifle on sunday and Paige was moving so much i even felt her kick. she's normally just a wriggler but nope this was a good whack lol. 

so reliefed aswell the pain has gone away now since ive been at the midwife think i was little sore as i had a nap but i was dying for a pee lol just to keep Anne posted when i see her on friday to let her know lol she also told me to use paracetamol if i do surfer from more pain and if i does carry on to go to gp lol 

sooo im boucing and rounding those hips lol


----------



## bbymc

yeah. I'm happy she wants to take baby and I'm totally happy for her to do that. Once I'm comfortable with leaving the baby with other people, she can take baby whenever she likes. But i mean for us asking someone to watch baby, I'd always be inclined to ask my parents cos they live nearer, they drive and they can take the dogs at the same time. I wouldn't ask her since we'd essentially need two babysitters. One for baby and one for the dogs.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I totally get your reasons, it's definitely more practical to let your parents babysit but maybe, to risk hurting her feelings when she's obviously so keen to be a part of baby's life, it might be worthwhile letting her do it once in a blue moon. You have the breastfeeding excuse to do the first 6 months, you can say you are exclusively breastfeeding and that's why baby can't be away from you for more than an hour or 2. Maybe by then you will feel relaxed enough to let her have baby overnight even if you don't need a babysitter that night. Sometimes chilling out at home without the baby is the best night ever! lol. You could use her when you want to do that and use your parents when you need someone to have the dogs too? 

I don't trust my MIL as far as I could throw her and it's going to take an awful lot for me to leave my baby with her overnight but she is SO keen! She keeps asking how soon she will be able to have the baby to stay and when I say 6 months she says stuff like 'oh I was hoping you'd say 6 weeks!'. Umm...no! Stephen trusts her though so I'm going to have to deal with it when the time comes. I will be using the BF excuse until 6 months though so no need to worry about it until then!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma I think your MIL would probably expect you to ask your own parents to baby-sit first because a) they are your parents and it usually tends to be the mums parents and b) they are closer. 

I wasn't sick during the night last night :happydance: still sick when I got up this morning but hey hoy not long now. 

Had such a busy day, dropped Kaiden at nursery, took car to garage went into town did a few bits and got the boots free nappy bag. Can't believe they charge £30 odd for it though. Got my BIL birthday present and card and dropped that off at my sisters. Stopped at chemist for Dave's insulin. Came home, Dave went and picked his mum up from her work, we had borrowed her car, took her home to get her lunch, we had lunch, Dave took her back to work came home and I sent him up the attic to bring all the baby clothes down. We sorted through 5, yes 5, sacks of baby clothes and put the 0-3 month stuff in baby's new drawers. Measured how our bedroom would be rearranged to fit in cot. Then Kaiden was dropped off at 4.30, he'd gone to a friends house after nursery, and I couldn't believe the time already. Back to Perth to collect car....wait 40 mins on them finishing it. Then trip to mcdonalds for dinner as I was starving and there was no way I could wait to get home and make something. Phew! Looking forward to bedtime.


----------



## lj2245

Hehe you have had a busy day! I talked Stephen into letting his Dad plaster the nursery walls instead of me putting lining paper up so saved myself a lot of work there but it did mean the walls have to be completely free of paper so I spent all day scraping the back of the woodchip off the walls. Then we went into Glasgow so Shaun could attend his Circle of Friends class for his first confession next week. We got a KFC which was AWESOME :) Then home to clean and do a bit of housework before chilling out. Tomorrow will be busy too. We need to go to Edinburgh at 9am to pick up Stephen's Dad then take him to Wickes to get the plastering stuff. Then I have a growth scan at Wishaw at 12:15. I need to go to Tesco on my way home from there to do a weekly shop. I tried to order one online but the only delivery slot they had was 5-7pm but that wouldn't do as Shaun has Tae Kwon Do tomorrow between 5:15 and 6:15. Stephen's Dad is staying over tomorrow night so I'll have to make him dinner but that's no problem because Stephen is working a back shift so he can just have his :)


----------



## bbymc

wow that is a busy day Karen! Lol. I was out at my Auntie's this afternoon. Saw some of my cousins and had a lovely homecooked tea :) pretty shattered now lol.

I def think I'll use the bf excuse for a while. Lol. After that i reckon I'll wait and see. If she makes the effort to visit and baby knows her then she can take baby whenever. But if she doesnt visit and baby doesnt know her then i won't be keen for her to look after him/her. I trust her and all that. I just wouldn't leave baby with someone they aren't used to.


----------



## bbymc

jeez you're gona be exhausted by bedtime tomorrow Laura lol. Great news on the plastering though! That'll save you so much time and hassle! :)


----------



## Kaybee

That's great news that you are getting the plastering done Laura. Bit of a pain having to scrape away the bits of woodchip though - that job is a pain in the.... :haha: How is your pelvis today? Hope its eased up a bit for you.

I'm going to do my tesco shopping online tomorrow when Kaiden at nursery. Think we have enough in to last us until Thurs for a delivery. Probably will try get some paperwork done tomorrow too if I can face it.

Emma I think that's the right idea & see how much of an effort she makes although I will say it definitely helps having a couple of options for babysitters. In saying that I think Kaiden was over 1 before anyone other my mum had him. Mostly because we stayed in Perth town at that time and my mum was near by and also because we don't have a social life without Kaiden anymore :rofl::rofl:


----------



## arlene

Wow busy days all round! We had a guy viewing our flat tonight, he was very thorough! Kept chapping on walls and ceilings and took loads of notes so we're hoping that's a good sign. We ended up going to McD's for tea cos we couldn't be arsed cooking after he left. 

Found a fab cot deal if anyone is still looking. Babies R Us have a cotbed set, you buy the cotbed, bedding set, mattress and changing mat for £230, saving £160 if you were buying the individual items. 

My mum was talking about taking James on her own too. Said she hoped I wouldn't wait as long as my SIL did and when I asked how long that was, she said 8 weeks!! She didn't mean staying over, just having him for a while. I'm thinking erm, we'll see!! Lol. 

I'm juts getting some of James' clothes washed. I wouldn't normally but it's stuff that's come from my aunty's house and my mum's. My aunt and dad are both smokers and I'm convinced I can smell it so washing some stuff through. xx


----------



## bbymc

I would definitely wash it if its came from a smokers home Arelene. Anything that comes from a smokers home always smells! Lol. Fingers crossed the viewer liked your flat. You any idea where you want to move to?

My auntie was telling me that the shawl my great auntie is making for baby is almost finished. I'm so excited to get it. It's been knitted with cobweb wool and has taken her months to do cos it's so ornate. She's a smoker so it'll be stinking. It so fine though, I have no idea how to wash it. Probably just handwash to be safe!

I'm off out tomorrow night to see my wee cousins and my brother and his family. I'm hoping my bro has my photos ready. I really wana see them!!


----------



## lj2245

Prob best to handwash with some special soap for delicates? 

My friend who was due on the same day as you, Emma, had her baby by section today. He was 8lb 3.5 oz :) I wonder what he'd have been if he'd gone to the 7th April! They called him Martin James Michael.


----------



## arlene

My mum knit a shawl as well, I've hand washed the wee cardi and mitts that she knit for him. Will need to do the shawl too. 

I feel so shattered tonight, woke up at six when J got up to go to work and couldn't get back to sleep! Night night girlies xx


----------



## bbymc

God that baby would have been HUGE if it was born on 7th April. I doubt my baby will be as big as 8lbs at full term. Ock, I'm getting so impatient lol. I wana meet this baby!! Lol


----------



## arlene

Me too Karen, think I'm the last one due to drop as well so super impatient now! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm sooo impatient too Emma! On my way for my growth scan :)


----------



## Kaybee

Hope your scan goes well Laura. 

I had another really restless night last night. Am shattered today. Oh, and I was sick during the night again!


----------



## lj2245

You feeling any better Karen? It's rubbish you're still being sick :( 

My scan went brilliant, thanks :) I'm having a perfect and normal sized baby :) she said he's 6lb 7 just now :) not sure how accurate that is but I'm well pleased!


----------



## Kaybee

Just shattered. Kaiden is snuggled up next to me so hoping he might have a wee nap and I can too :haha:

Thats great about your scan :happydance: will you have to get any more scans or are they happy with today?


----------



## arlene

Glad the scan went well Laura, alex sounds like a good size! Karen, hope you're feeling better hun. 

I left work at half twelve today :( Feeling so so tired today and just really crappy. My nose is kinda blocked as well but it bleeds for ages everytime I blow it. A couple of times when I was walking in the office this morning I got really sharp pains in my pelvis, think James was leaning on something he shouldn't! Fortunately I only have two days this week, have a day off next wednesday then finish up the following tuesday so it's split up a bit. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw Karen thats crap you're still being sick. Were you this sick with kaiden? Only a tiny bit left to go so hopefully its not too bad until then!

I had a restless sleep last night too. I'm exhausted. I was putting batteries in some toys my sis in law gave me and dropped everything on the floor. I knelt down to pick it all up and soon realised i couldn't get up! I tried for about 10 mins sobbing to myself before Ryan came in and literally hauled me up. It was so painful! God knows how long I'd have been stuck if Ryan hadn't been in! Lol. I will definitely not to that again in a hurry! Lol

Thats great news about your scan Laura. I bet your're relieved! You'll have a cute wee chubster in the end :) hopefully its accurate! I'd love to know the size of my baby!


----------



## lj2245

Arlene, have you had your blood pressure checked? I used to get nose bleeds when I was younger because of a blood vessel in the back of my nose being weak. 

I hope you got a nap Karen, I am shattered too but Shaun is 7 so I know I can dose if I need to. It's hard when they are young though because it's guaranteed the second you close your eyes they are up to something!!

That's my last scan :) I went out and bought a couple of newborn sleepsuits and vests :haha: So far I only had 0-3 as the smallest so figured they would drown the baby if he's 'normal' sized. I only bought 3 vests, 3 sleepsuits and 1 wee outfit and all were in the sale so it wasn't too expensive :) 

Oh Emma, you poor thing :( I keep sitting on the floor to eat my dinner at the coffee table then realise I can't get back up. It's so difficult when your pelvis is so sore! The bulk at the front doesn't help right enough. 

Stephen's Dad arrived this morning to start the plastering. After having a look we decided to replace the skirting too. So all my undercoats and glossing were for nothing lol! They won't be able to start the work until the weekend of the 23rd and 24th so it looks like I might not get the nursery finished for Alex being born!! We went out and bought all the stuff though so it just needs to get done then I can paint and build the furniture :) 

One problem this has caused is I won't be able to wait to sort the clothes and blankets before sorting my hospital bags so I have started washing everything and will just store it away in bags until the room is ready. I can get my bags sorted too, which will be a relief.


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies hope your all ok. Im much better now. hardly any pain *touch wood* would like to think i drop soon to lol just wanna meet paige already. done alot of cleaning today so going to class that as my bouncing time lol xx


----------



## arlene

Hey Laura, my bp has always been fine at my appointments. I got them quite a bit at the start then they died down a wee bit. When I asked my mw about it she said it was normal as your blood flow increases in pregnancy. It just feels sore and uncomfy as the blood kinda cakes inside my nose if you know what I mean? Sorry, possibly tmi lol. I'm gonna try sitting with a basin of hot water and sorta steam clean it lol. 

Got all the newborn size vests and sleepsuits washed and dried and packed away so James' bag is officially sorted! Only thing I need to put it is some bottled formula which we'll try and get at the weekend. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Does your hospital not supply formula?


----------



## Kaybee

I got a nap :happydance: 

Emma, yes I was sick the whole time with Kaiden as well. You poor thing being stuck. Just as well Ryan was around.

Arlene I get nose bleeds as well and I have low blood pressure - mines usually start from pressure when I'm sick. It is a nuisance though.

Laura have fun sorting through your baby clothes. We were awwing and ahhing at the wee outfits yesterday when we were putting them away. :haha: 

I've still to pack. :dohh:


----------



## arlene

I'm not sure abput it, I'm gonna ask at the antenatal class on friday. I've got John coming to the class about feeding so I feel like I have some support!.xx


----------



## lj2245

Pretty sure all hospitals supply formula. They feed the Mums so they should feed the babies too!


----------



## arlene

I've heard that some will only give you formula if you try to breast feed and can't or it doesn't work and they expect you to take your own if you plan on using formula from the start. Least that's the impression I get from the ff forum. Xx


----------



## bbymc

i had a nosebleed today too. My nose has often been congested during the pregnancy and its often sore when i breathe so i reckon its just sensitive. My blood pressure is fine. So I'm sure yours is nothing to worry about arelene. :)

Thats a shame they can't start the plastering sooner Laura. Do you not have somewhere you can store the furniture if you built it up now? 

My baby bag is all packed :) still a few things to put in my bag tho. Its more like a small suitcase though lol.

I keep getting a weird feeling right down in my bits as if something is moving around down there. Its so odd. Not a clue what it could be! Anyone else getting anything similar?


----------



## arlene

Yeah, mine has been congested throughout as well Karen, the bleeding comes and goes. Xx


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> i had a nosebleed today too. My nose has often been congested during the pregnancy and its often sore when i breathe so i reckon its just sensitive. My blood pressure is fine. So I'm sure yours is nothing to worry about arelene. :)
> 
> Thats a shame they can't start the plastering sooner Laura. Do you not have somewhere you can store the furniture if you built it up now?
> 
> My baby bag is all packed :) still a few things to put in my bag tho. Its more like a small suitcase though lol.
> 
> I keep getting a weird feeling right down in my bits as if something is moving around down there. Its so odd. Not a clue what it could be! Anyone else getting anything similar?


Baby's hands? I get a rooting about feeling and its the only thing it can be as he's head down.


----------



## bbymc

yeah. I was thinking it must be that. Thats a pretty weird thought lol. Its not sore or that. Just like a tickly sort of feeling lol.


----------



## lj2245

Hehe wait til baby engages and you feel like he/she is going to fall out :haha:

I'm at tae kwon do with Shaun waiting on him finishing. My back is killing me. 20 mins to go :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Sounds like everyone gets a stuffy nose through pregnancy lol we girls were just talking about this in the april thread lol. xxx


----------



## arlene

Yeah, it's one of the more annoying symptoms!! 

I still haven't worked up the bottle to tell my mum we don't want anyone else at the hospital and we'll just call everyone when he arrives :( I just know she'll be mega disappointed. Any suggestions ladies? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Does she want to be in the labour room with you?


----------



## arlene

Yes :( She mentioned it ages ago, before we got pregnant and I never thought anything of it at the time. More and more now she's making wee comments like if John doesn't rub my back, she will etc and I haven't worked up the courage to tell her. While this will be her 2nd grandchild, I'm her only daughter and we are close so she thinks it's different than when my SIL was pregnant. I just know it's not going to be a nice conversation x


----------



## lj2245

You could always say you're only allowed one birth partner?


----------



## arlene

I have thought about that! Lol. Might ask at the antenatal class on friday. Hopefully she'll say I am only allowed one and it takes the heat off me a wee bit!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Pics are too large to put on here but they are on FB


----------



## lj2245

I saw them! Yaaaayyy! They are lovely :) And you look beautiful...not a stretchmark in sight! Witch :haha:

Arlene, they are probably used to accommodating ladies and their pushy mother's :haha: If that doesn't work you can always just...not call her when you go into labour. Say it all happened too fast lol.


----------



## bbymc

thanks. They've been photoshopped lol. Altho not my belly in fairness. He just made my face a tiny bit thinner and my belly button not stick out as much. Baby was pushing it right out that day lol. I'm happy with them though. The boring portrait type one i don't like as much. We just got that done cos we know Ryan's stepmum will want one for her wall lol

arelene, i think honesty is the best policy here. It might be hard but at the end of the day I'm sure your mum will understand. All she'll really care about is that you have a good experience and that you and James are healthy and happy at the end of it. She might be disappointed but she'd forget about that once she sees James x


----------



## Kaybee

Emma pics are lovely. 

Its snowing here today. :growlmad: Just little teeny flakes. Taking Kaiden to his school disco tonight - we've been practicing the hokey cokey so I hope they play it :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Awww that would be soooo cute :) Shaun is into that Gangnam Style. I HATE it lol. 

Snowing here all day too but not heavy enough to lie properly on the bits that have managed to clear from Monday. 

Stephen has just realised there's a baby on the way, apparently. He's totally freaking out. He keeps asking things like 'how will we know you're in labour', 'What if I can't get you to hospital on time?', 'I'm really freaking out about this labour thing', 'What if I can't cope with a baby?', 'How can you be so bloody calm??'

I've told him all he needs to do is be quiet and do as I tell him when I tell him and it will all be fine lol. He's not convinced. I'm wondering what he thinks I've been growing for 8 months..


----------



## Kaybee

I reckon they will probably play that gangnam style as well. Maybe we should work on that this avo :haha: He will go to the disco with nursery up to P3 and P4 have a choice if they go to the early one or the later one with the P5 to P7 classes. We have a parent 'evening' type thing next Thursday. We had one a few months ago so it will be interesting to get a proper chance to chat about his progress since then. Although the feedback we have had recently has been good so here's hoping his good behaviour will continue for the next week at least. 


:rofl: poor Stephen. I'm quite sure you will know when labour starts. I remember Dave getting a bit of a panic on towards my due date with Kaiden. I don't know if its scarier knowing whats in store with a new baby or having no clue like we did the first time :wacko::haha:


----------



## lj2245

I feel totally calm this time lol. I think I was calm with Shaun too right enough! I just don't worry about things like this...I'm a 'cross that bridge when we come to it' type. 

He's away for a haircut now. I usually have to drag him to the barbers but he just flew out the door and went of his own volition. He's growing up already lol. His mum phoned there and as we were chatting she got a text from him saying he had been thinking about the baby coming and was panicking about how hard it was going to be and just wanted to say that he thought she had done a great job raising him and his brother on her own lol!


----------



## Kaybee

Aww thats sweet the message to his mum. It is the most amazing / mind blowing feeling becoming a parent.

I managed to squeeze in a wee nap again this avo. Been really uncomfortable today. Got scan tomorrow and Dave getting to come along to this one as Kaiden not at nursery so my mum going to watch him for us while we go. Hopefully they wont be running as late as usual.

I have been looking out for a cheap talking buzz lightyear for kaiden from the baby. I can not believe the price they are going for on ebay :wacko: now thinking of just getting him a costume to dress up in.


----------



## lj2245

I just threw out a load of Buzz Lightyear stuff when I gutted Shaun's room last Saturday. I could have brought it for Kaiden. There were Electronic Buzz Wings and things like that. I didn't even think!! I think the stuff is still in the Garage if you want them? There's a talking Buzz Lightyear that he's hardly looked at.


----------



## arlene

Aww that's sweet about the message stephen sent to his mum, bless him! 

Karen, the disney stuff is always so expensive!! One of my best friends is due end of may so we're gonna get her daughter a special big sister present too. Don't want her feeling left out! 

We've decided to chill out tonight with a chinese and a few episodes of 24 xx


----------



## Kaybee

Jeez I am knackered after Kaiden's disco! No hokey cokey but they did gangnam style twice.

Ooh I would be interested in the talking buzz if you still have and its not a pain for you to get it. If you could let me know about the other bits too that would be fab. He is slightly buzz crazy at the moment :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Ill get Stephen to dig them out :) will he be ok to hang on a couple of weeks until we meet again or do you want me to post the buzz to you so he can have it now?


----------



## bbymc

we were out visiting Ryan's cousin yesterday. She just had a baby in December. She was a typical first time mum lol. After an hour of holding her baby and fussing over her every move Ryan just took her lol. He'd have never got a cuddle otherwise. But his cousin just hovered over him until the baby cried a bit and she grabbed her back lol. I never got a wee hold in the end cos i seriously thought his cousin would have a mental breakdown at the thought of it lol! That was just one thing, but the whole time we were there she fussed constantly over the baby.

I never realised it before, but I'm obviously used to being around people who are a lot more relaxed with their babies! To me, its nappy changes on knees, cuddles for visitors (especially keen family members) and if you were visiting around feeding time, you'd give mum a welcome break and get to feed the baby. Granted not everyone's the same but i was shocked at how over the top his cousin was. 

This may be my first baby but after seeing that yesterday, I'm praying in not like that! She just seemed so stressed and baby was so clingy!


----------



## lj2245

Aww I was never like that with Shaun but I do know some people are and it's a shame because they end up sooo tired and stressed out. I was definitely in the nappy changes on knee and pass the baby to visitors group. I was so proud I just wanted to show him off and let everyone see how great my wee baby was!! 

This time I don't think ill get a look in with Stephen! Hehe. We had a practice nappy changin and babygro putting on session with one of Shaun's teddy bears last night as Stephen has never done either. He got there just fine and by the end teddy was wrapped up just lovely!!


----------



## lj2245

Emma - 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...propose-to-girlfriend-5-mins-after-birth.html


----------



## bbymc

Aww thats so cute! Lol. I'd say Ryan might do something like that but that would involve lots of forward planning. He's not much of a planner. Lol. Maybe I'll leave the webpage open so he'll see it when go goes on the computer lol.

Thats good Stephen gave it a go dressing the teddy. I tried to get Ryan to do that but he just told me to f off lol. I don't think I'll get much of a look in with him either! I think he thinks I'll feed baby and he'll get to do everything else. Lol. I give it a few days lol.

My 3 wee cousins (who are more like my siblings) have been asking if they'll be allowed to visit the hospital as soon as baby is here. I don't mind if they do but i don't have the heart to tell them i don't think they'll be allowed. They are all so excited. Nathan, the youngest went mad at me for keeping my pregnancy a secret for the first 12 weeks lol! Its pretty cute.

Ryan's away taking our car to get professionally valeted. I can't wait to get it back clean and put the car seat in it lol.


----------



## arlene

I need to give my car a good gutting this weekend, it's full of stones and twigs from having the dogs out and the back window is covered in nose marks from them!! 

I was starting to worry James had turned breach as I couldn't feel his hiccups in my pelvis. I think he's still head down though, think I felt them again this morning. Anyone else getting shooting pains right down from the lower uterus to crotch? It's almost like he's leaning on bits he shouldn't be and at times I have to stop! It's mostly when I'm walking which makes me think it's his head. Might bring it up at antenatal today. This weeks lesson - how not to drop your baby when you bring him home! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

I'm so sore today. Weirdly it's not my pelvis though. My whole bump is sore, like its stretching loads! Duno if its dropped a bit too cos it feels lower down and it's really uncomfy to walk. :-(

I'm going for a bath to ease it. Totally abandoned everything I was meant to do today :-/


----------



## lj2245

I have been cramping all day :( The baby turned breech at 3am this morning and spent 2 hours dancing on my bladder and cervix before turning back. It was excruciating and I've been cramping ever since. My back is also killing me :(

Arlene, I tend to feel hiccups more at the top of my bump, where his bum bangs against me!


----------



## Kaybee

Laura if you can let me know how much you'd like for buzz posted and I will paypal or bank transfer you. I'd like for him to get it from baby when he meets him. He seems convinced that we are going to call his little brother Lucy! He keeps telling people this :haha:

Scan went well again today. Just one more scan to get now :happydance:

Hope you ladies aches and pains are easing now. I just feel so uncomfortable now.


----------



## Cherrybump

I missed this early.

Arlene when i seen anne on tuesday she though paige turned breech to but i said i still get her hiccups own there. she was going to go and get te other midwife to feel also but then she found the heartbeat down there also. So Paige is still head down. she did ask me if i felt her flip and i said know all moves are the same for me lol but ive been little worried incase i missed her turn lol defo still head down though still getting loads of hiccups down there and it feels the same still but anne was right about it being super hard at the top of my bump which to me as always been there.

Bump as defo dropped more. I mentioned to Anne start of class that i was getting period pains down yesterday and today she thinks things might start happening soon but doesnt want me to go to early. She also things i have pelvic pain i think it was as when i walk to far or fast that bit i was hurting aches when i walk :S. I get some pressure down there when i walk to so ill pass on boucing tonight since ryan made us walk up to the centre lol. 

xxxx


----------



## bbymc

3.30am and wide awake. Great lol. Heartburn's killin me and baby thinks its time to party lol. For once Ryan's not snoring lol. And i can't even enjoy it. Lol


----------



## lj2245

I was awake from 2 to 4. BHs are still constant and when I got up to pee at 2 my bump had dropped! It's all low and hard now, still the same when I woke.


----------



## lj2245

Karen, I'll get Stephen to look for it today. Not looking for anything for it.


----------



## arlene

Aww lasies I had a crap night too. We didn't get to bed til after midnight cos we were both out. I woke up screaming in agony about 3am with cramp in my calf, it was so painful! I just couldn't get my foot flexed to ease it. I felt ao bad as John was up at 6.30 to go do cadet stuff this weekend. Then I just woke up about twenty minutes ago sobbing cos I dreamt hw was only with me to make another girl realise she didn't want to be without him!! Bloody hormones!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw sounds like most of us aren't doing too well lol.

How's the BH Laura? Any better? I've never had any yet that I'm aware off. How did you know its BH and not labour!?

Cramp is horrendous but i bet John probably woke up thinking you were in labour until he realised lol. I've not had any odd dreams for a while. I did have one once when i dreamt Ryan told me he was leaving me and didn't love me anymore. Woke up distraught and had to wake him to make sure it was all a dream! So i totally get how you must have felt Arelene! :( x


----------



## bbymc

there's apparently 6 guests reading this thread atm lol. Not sure i could be bothered with that. There's a lot to read. Would be interesting point of reference though i suppose as each of our pregnancy journey's has been so different.


----------



## arlene

He kept asking what was wrong but I couldn't get a breath to answer him! I was actually doubled over in pain. Thibk it's made me a bit nervous and emotional about how I'll cope in labour now too :( Like, if I'm screaming like that over cramp, how the hell will I manage on just gas and air (which is my plan). 

I've had a few dreams like that, most of them involve him leaving and it scares the living hell out of me. Normally he's here when it happens and I can cuddle in but he'd already left this morning. I just feel like the feeling stays with me for a day or two and I can't shake it, even though I know it was just a dream xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg must have been one of those nights. I normal get up for a pee around 1.30 or 2.35 but i got right to 4am and could bloody sleep :( so i thought ok ill go pee and see if thats the problem lol but nope was tossing for a good hour or so before drifting back off. 

Arlene i have the same fear about labour to. Im not sure how ill cope on just gas and air if the pain is anything like how back my back was last week i was pretty much crippled. Just wanna do little dance as i got a descent sleep last night without having pain but then if i lie on my side way to long is goes sore :S.

Im not caving for epidural though that one thing i defo do not want. 

Ive had some crazy dreams things week to :blush: 

Hope you find something to help ease some of the pain. xxxxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Crappy nights all round then. My acid heartburn is getting really bad. I'm worried that I'm doing some damage now as it was so sore when I was sick last night. Phoned the chemist this morning to see if they can give me something other than gaviscon but they can't so will just have to see doc on monday. FX I can get something that works and maybe get a week of decent sleep.

I'm glad to say that I've never experienced BHs. Hope they have eased off now Laura. If you let me know if Stephen finds Buzz I will PM you my address. That is very kind of you :kiss:

Aww Dave usually does something in my dreams that annoys me and I end up being grumpy with him the next day and sometimes I can't even remember why...poor guy :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Oh I have those dreams too :( Usually Stephen has left me for another woman and I wake up full of the rage and want to beat him up :haha:

BHs, to me at least, feel like period cramps. There is a dull ache constantly which rises and peaks with a small contraction. When I had Shaun I was always panicking when I had one incase it was labour but when I went into labour with Shaun it was totally different...I felt the contraction EVERYWHERE and it was a sharper, vice-like pain. 

One thing that's worrying me is I woke up at 5am with my first proper contraction when I was having Shaun so have no idea if I had milder contractions in the run up to that while I was asleep! What I do know is that I didn't have BHs for this length of time with Shaun. If I did I'd have been off to the labour ward for sure! I only ever got one or 2 at a time but I've been getting them constantly since Thursday :(

I'm convinced Alex has dropped. He feels so much lower but I'm not sure if I'm imagining it. I will take a wee photo later and compare it with one I took 2 weeks ago.


----------



## arlene

I hate dreams like that, they always make me feel quite insecure for a day or two afterward. 

I'm not quite sure if I've had BH yet. Felt my bump tighten and get uncomfy quite a bit but it's never been painful or anything. Hope they stop soon Laura! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

i always get random tighting on my bump. Just goes all hard for few seconds then passes over. ooooh talking of cramping.. lol Feel like i need to poop but it hurts a little :S Gone to the loo so dam much i dont wanna go anymore. 

what a miserable day outside to. :( xxx


----------



## bbymc

Well I def don't think I've had BH then. I've had a few period like pains but only for like a minor something, and its not sore. Just there.

I have really bad heartburn too Karen. Doc gave me omeprazole (sp?). Works much better than gaviscon but even then I still feel it some days. You'll probably get that.

Well I'm feeling super organised. Carseat is fitted in the car and we're ready to rock and roll


----------



## lj2245

I didn't get them bad with Shaun, it was just random tightening and the odd cramp that was barely noticeable. I think it must be worse 2nd time round! I'd def be up at Wishaw just now if this happened and it was my 1st!


----------



## bbymc

Maybe it is labour? Altho I'd assume they'd be worse by now if it was?

I'm finding moving myself around at all today is a real struggle. I'm just feeling so uncomfy and huge! This baby better not be late. I don't think i could cope with another 4 or 5 weeks of this! Lol.

I hope Shaun's collecting went well today. He looks so cute! :) x


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive pinched the couch. Started getting period pains again. was going to bounce on the ball but right now i dont feel in the mood to lol. Might take a nap as im feeling sleepy xxx


----------



## lj2245

Nah it's definitely not labour :)


----------



## Kaybee

I hope the doc gives me something anyway. I'm meant to get Ranitidine (or something) before going in for section so wondering if I will get that. 

Laura did you get after pains after having Shaun? I vaguely remember getting some but I've heard a few ladies saying they get worse with each baby :shock: I do remember getting phantom kicks that were really bizarre :wacko: 

Hope Shaun did will with his collection.


----------



## arlene

Seems like these babies are determined to cause us trouble! Lol. 

I'm singing in a concert tonight and really feel like I'd rather be on the couch! I'm doing the solo for Rolling In The Deep by Adele and I was practising earlier in the house, struggling to get the breathing right! I'm used to being able to expand my lungs and hold a note for ages and it's just not happening now!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no! sure they will understand if your little of key lol. Good luck tonight hun wish you some luck your lungs dont give up on you :D. xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Good luck for tonight Arlene :flower:

I am so hungry today. Dave working until 6 and he is stopping to bring home a kebab for him and I can't remember what else they do in the kebab shop so requested a pizza for me & Kaiden, pakora (nom) and a menu so I can peruse and pick something for next time. Probably best not having something too spicy with my heartburn anyway. Hope he gets up the road with it quick though.


----------



## lj2245

I fell asleep just after 4 and have just woken up :haha:

Good luck Arlene! I'd love to be able to sing but I sound like a cats choir! 

I can't really remember the after pains but I do remember that I contracted when I BF, I just can't remember what it felt like :( I remember the phantom kicks though, I still had those until I became pregnant again lol!! I'm worried about after pains this time because if the BHs are this bad, the after pains are going to be HORRIBLE!

Lucky you having a takeaway. We have to have spag bol because the mince is going out of date. Because I make it from scratch, Stephen can't make it for me so I need to do it. I tried to convince him to chuck the mince and get a takeaway but it's been snowing really heavy here again and he doesn't want to drive to the bank! We NEVER have any cash on us...I'll never learn lol. 

Shaun did brilliant with his collection. I put a wee photo up on FB. Never been so proud of him. It was amazing seeing how confident he was, and how happy he was to be doing it 'for his Gran'. He's already asking me what we can do when we have finished collecting for the daffodil appeal next weekend!


----------



## Kaybee

I think we had spag bol last week when you had an Indian :haha: I ended up making a pizza as Dave went to the kebab shop and it was queued out the door and he couldn't even get parked. Was really looking forward to some pakora too :dohh:

Kaiden was quite naughty this morning. Just not doing as he was told & when I was on the phone to my mum she said they will come take him out tomorrow morning and then take us for brunch. Lovely. Think he was gutted this morning cause I told him we would go out and then it snowed and rained & I said we couldn't go to the park. We ended up going out in the rain just to let him blow off some steam and popped up to visit his nanny. He's been fine since we went out. He is getting so flipping fast on his scooter now though :wacko:

I remember the contractions during BF and they were quite painful!

Well done Shaun. That is really nice :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

Haha so you did! I forgot about that. We have ditched the spag bol because I really have no energy to cook. I'm having a baked potato and stephen is having a pizza. I'm not in a pizza mood. What I really want is a huge bowl of dressed salad!! I think I might be a bit dehydrated after my nap lol. 

Sometimes it's best to just let them get wet eh? Hehe. Shaun always heads right for the mud whenever we go out. He's the same at school too. I have to wash his coat every couple of days because he gets it so filthy! There's nothing better than going out in the rain sometimes, jumping in puddles then coming home to get into pjs and have some hot chocolate and cuddles :)


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah I dont think he even noticed how horrid it was :haha: he scoffed a hot choc at his nanny's in about 10 seconds!

I am aching tonight. Lower back, hips, pelvis and my ribs on one side. Got a hot water bottle on the go :thumbup:

Kaiden had a really late nap so who knows when I will get to bed tonight :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

9 days to go though! And today is almost over :) It must be so exciting knowing when it's going to happen! Technically I could still have up to 5 weeks and 4 days if they have to induce :( Depressing :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: I was going to add that I have 9 days to go but then thought you guys will be sick of me of I start giving y'all a countdown every day :haha:

It is weird knowing. Really must get more things sorted out :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

I wish I knew, it would be so much easier to plan! 

What happens if you go into labour before then? It's only 4 days before your due date so it's a realistic possibility!


----------



## Kaybee

I think if it happens before then I just phone Ninewells and tell them and I think they would take me in. My sisters friend had an ELCS booked and labour started a few days before and she got taken in right away. In some ways I would like to go early but it would be a worry about getting Kaiden looked after as everyone works so FX he stays put until the 25th. Kaiden was 16 days late after (failed) induction, and I know everyone pregnancy is meant to be different but I don't think I will go early.


----------



## lj2245

Did they not want to book you in a week or 2 earlier just incase?

I'm still getting these random BHs. Baby doesn't seem so low now though :(


----------



## bbymc

well i had a Chinese tonight. Pizza yesterday. So unhealthy! I've been so hungry the last few days tho. I've shocked myself at how much I've been able to eat lol. 

I never even thought of afterpains! God. Why do we have to go thru so much? Lol.

Can't believe its only 9 days Karen! I wish it was me! Its so exciting! :) x


----------



## arlene

Aww Karen, it's getting so close! 8 days now!! I never thought about after pains either!! :( 

Concert went well last night. We have a break between Christmas and Easter usually so it was nice to catch up with a couple of friends. Rehearsals for our Spring concerts start on the 18th of april with concerts on the 23rd and 24th of May but I'm not aure I'm going to do them. James will be 4-5 weeks at most and I'd need to go to rehearsals every thursday starting when I'm 40+1. I just don't think I'll have the energy for it or want to leave him when he's so little!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I was glad I was given my ELCS date a week early as I think if I waited until my actual consultant appointment the date would of been nearer my due date. I was expecting it to be maybe 7 days early :shrug:

I can't really remember after pains - just the contractions when BF but to be honest the first week or so is kind of a blur with exhaustion :haha:

Whats everyone up to today? Its miserable here again. My mum & her OH came up this morning and took Kaiden & Duke for a walk up the hermitage and then came back for me and we went for an all day breakfast. Yuuum! Me and K are now snuggled up on the sofa under a blanket :cloud9: 

I was telling (moaning to) Dave about my aches and pains last night and Kaiden says 'mummy you need your hot water bottle' - he is such a sweetie. :cloud9: Also tells me this morning that his little brother is going to pop out :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Aww kaiden's lookin after you. Sweetie pie! :) 

its glorious sunshine here today. Very warm too :) shame i agreed to go sit in the pub and watch the cup final! I'd rather be chilling with the dogs in the garden :)

I'm not as sore today :) will suffer after sitting on a crap bar stool for 90 mins tho!


----------



## arlene

Aww that's so cute Kaiden is looking after you! 

I went to the Jack and Jill Market in Grangemouth today with my mum, MIL, my brother and his girlfriend. I got a mothercare travel cot for our livingroom for £15 and MIL bought us a mamas and papas bouncy chair for £20, the rrp was £80!! It doesn't vibrate or swing but it's very cute. My bro and his gf have decided they want to buy us a play mat/gym type thing as well. What's everyone else up to today? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Oh well glad some of us are getting some sunshine. Its been nasty here all day.

I will be watching the F1 later when Dave gets home. Someone on my FB mentioned it earlier but I dont know if it was the race or qualifying results. I dont like watching it when I know what happens :dohh:

Sounds like you got some bargains Arlene :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, 

It is pretty sunny and warm to day uh lol I was at mums waiting for the sunday lunch to be made but my dad thought hey why dont i fix this drawer and take hours doing it lol.

Still getting few period pains here and there to. I'm now 37 weeks and a watermelon lol whoo xxx

Glad the concert went well Arlene :)


----------



## Kaybee

Eeeeeeee a week today :wohoo::wohoo:

Got the painter back today to finish off so hope tomorrow to get cot down from attic and move our bedroom around to fit it in. Aim to pack mine and baby's bag this week too :haha: was thinking of getting a hair appt on Friday after my last scan but really dont know if I can face it. Got doc appt later today to hopefully get something for this heartburn.


----------



## bbymc

how's everyone today?

Ryan got a fair bit diy done over the weekend so only a few tiny bits to do now and we're all set to relax and enjoy baby when s/he decides to arrive. :)

Gona book myself in for a last min haircut this week so its shorter and more manageable for baby comin. It seems to have grown rapidly since I've been pregnant! Lol x


----------



## bbymc

lol. Thats funny we both mentioned our hair there. I submitted that reply before i saw your post lol

can't believe its only a week. You must be so excited! I packed my bag weeks ago lol. Your just getting yours packed now? Lol. I must be keen! You just putting the wee man in a cot straight away? No Moses basket or anythin? He'll look so tiny in it! :) x


----------



## lj2245

Hehe, I had my bag packed early with Shaun and packed it and repacked it so many times it was ridculous! I haven't done mine yet this time either. I have everything assembled in the general area of the bag and have washed it all but have yet to iron it and actually put it all in the correct bags. I did sort my changing bag when Stephen and Shaun were putting nappies on Baby Tad :) 

I desperately want my hair cut too but I have been plagued with morning sickness and heartburn the past couple of days and have barely been able to move! I have also had really bad BHs still. I hope it's a sign things are happening but I just know I'm going to go overdue. 

Do you think my midwife will give me a sweep when I see her a week today? I doubt she will but I plan on begging her anyway lol! 

A week! Oh Karen. It's going so quickly! It seems like 5 mins ago we said 9 days. How come 2 days have gone since then? Lol! 

I'd have put Alex right into a cot if I'd had room for one in my bedroom. As it goes I just have room for a moses basket. I put Shaun in a crib and it was the biggest waste of money ever because he grew out of it within 2 months. I had thought this baby would be big too so didn't want to waste the money!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: that's funny both thinking about our hair. It reminds me when I went in for induction I became good pals with the girl in the next bed. Due dates the same, both in for induction on the monday and both only just get taken to labour & delivery on the Thurs! Anyway, the Thurs morning we were both out with the ghd's straightening our hair for the pictures we would get done with our new babies......should of seen the state of my hair by the time I looked at it later the next day :rofl: And after all that I only got pics of just Kaiden :haha:

We will just use the carrycot bit from the pram and put that in the cot - that's what we did with Kaiden. No doubt he will end up in the bed with us too :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> :haha: that's funny both thinking about our hair. It reminds me when I went in for induction I became good pals with the girl in the next bed. Due dates the same, both in for induction on the monday and both only just get taken to labour & delivery on the Thurs! Anyway, the Thurs morning we were both out with the ghd's straightening our hair for the pictures we would get done with our new babies......should of seen the state of my hair by the time I looked at it later the next day :rofl: And after all that I only got pics of just Kaiden :haha:
> 
> We will just use the carrycot bit from the pram and put that in the cot - that's what we did with Kaiden. No doubt he will end up in the bed with us too :haha:

:haha: I hope you've either got a massive bed or a skinny husband :haha:

I have thousands of photos of Shaun and everyone else with Shaun and didn't think there were any of me at all until I was looking through the memory box Shaun's Gran left him. There's a couple of photos of me in there the day Shaun was born and I look TERRIBLE! lol. I do look really young though :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

My midwife wouldnt do it this early she said they tend to do a sweep around 38 weeks so i asked for one at my next app. 39weeks 4 days. Which if im still pregnant at the time will be happy to have even if it is uncomfy lol.. 

Im super fed up now been off work for about 3 weeks and im so bored at home. There is only so much i can clean before going over board lol. Its pay day friday to so ill be getting this shopping in this week. I really wanna make a stew and it will be my first time lol. So im going to google a recipe and probs store leftovers in freeze. stack some food up for those first few weeks. Im not one for cooking with loads of ingredients, im lazy mircowave or just toss whatever into oven.. But i wanna change that :) xx


----------



## Kaybee

No harm in asking for a sweep. I think I got a sweep at 38 weeks with Kaiden although it didn't do anything :shrug: I remember walking home after it thinking please don't let anything happen on the 15 min walk home. I was sure my waters would just break :haha:

I was last minute packing my bags last time as well. I'm like you Laura and have the stuff to go in it more or less organised.

:hugs: you have my sympathies for the morning sickness, heartburn & BHs. FX it is a sign.

We will try baby right in the cot, so I can use the baby monitor, but will most likely use the carry coy bit for the first few weeks.

EDIT - I have just checked my midwife appt schedule thing and it says offer membrane sweep at 41 weeks. It must have been that appt I got it. :dohh:


----------



## lj2245

By next Monday I'll be 37 + 5 so just about 38 weeks. I'm hoping she'll take pity on me because of the pelvic ligament trauma I've suffered. 

Speaking of which, Stephen came to bed a couple of hours after me last night and kinda woke me up when he came in but not properly. He put his hand on my back and it was freezing and I got such a fright! I jerked forward and managed to pull the ligaments in my pelvis all over again :( It's in agony now :( All the healing I did after doing the splits on the bathroom floor and I'm back to square one again *sigh*. I have had to finally get the wheelchair and crutches out of the loft :(


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> :haha: that's funny both thinking about our hair. It reminds me when I went in for induction I became good pals with the girl in the next bed. Due dates the same, both in for induction on the monday and both only just get taken to labour & delivery on the Thurs! Anyway, the Thurs morning we were both out with the ghd's straightening our hair for the pictures we would get done with our new babies......should of seen the state of my hair by the time I looked at it later the next day :rofl: And after all that I only got pics of just Kaiden :haha:
> 
> We will just use the carrycot bit from the pram and put that in the cot - that's what we did with Kaiden. No doubt he will end up in the bed with us too :haha:
> 
> :haha: I hope you've either got a massive bed or a skinny husband :haha:
> 
> I have thousands of photos of Shaun and everyone else with Shaun and didn't think there were any of me at all until I was looking through the memory box Shaun's Gran left him. There's a couple of photos of me in there the day Shaun was born and I look TERRIBLE! lol. I do look really young though :haha:Click to expand...

Thankfully we have a kingsize :haha: 

I think there is one photo of me taken the next day and I look flippin awful too. Here's hoping I can look less rough this time :rofl:


----------



## bbymc

Aww no Laura! What a shame! Morning sickness, BH and now more pelvic trouble :( :( i hope for your sake you don't go overdue! I bet Stephen felt bad after making you jump too. Wee shame!

You know I've got the pram bit and a stand and kept wondering when I'd use it. Now I'm thinking i can use it just like a Moses basket downstairs. Lol. What an idiot. Duno why i never thought of that!

I think I'm gona ask my bro to be one of the first visitors at the hospital if i can. That way he'll take pics and be able to edit them so i don't look so rough lol.

I'll be 38+1 on Monday at my MW appt. Maybe I'll ask for a sweep too lol. I doubt it does much unless your body is ready but if she'll give me one I'll take it lol. Anythin to get going! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol no harm in asking. I know sometimes they say the first one doesnt work and you have to get a second one. :S..

But fingers crossed it works for us all xx


----------



## Kaybee

We are chatty ladies in here this morning :haha:

Cherry I was planning to do some batch cooking and freezing but not got around to that yet and don't think I actually have the energy. I sometimes use the bbc good food website for recipes. You can sign up and create a binder and save recipes to it which is quite handy.

aww Laura sorry you are having such a rough time :hugs: maybe a few days of using the crutches and your wheels will help. 

I seem to be having another hungry day :dohh:


----------



## lj2245

Hehe it's funny when we're all typing over the top of each other and you have to go back to see what was posted before your post :) 

I am so desperate I have googled 'DIY SWEEP' :| I am thinking of asking Stephen to give it a go! Lol!


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Hehe it's funny when we're all typing over the top of each other and you have to go back to see what was posted before your post :)
> 
> I am so desperate I have googled 'DIY SWEEP' :| I am thinking of asking Stephen to give it a go! Lol!

Do you think he will give it a go? You could always try DTD too.


----------



## lj2245

Is it bad that I can't decide which is worse, DTD or being pregnant for potentially another 5 weeks? My pelvis is so sore! I dunno whether to attempt it or not. Apparently it's easy. I might buy some sterile gloves...Hmm. 

It just occurred to me this morning that the last time I had cramps and backache like this was when I had that kidney infection at 15 weeks. I have left a voicemail at midwife's office and will ask her about it, just incase.


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: I know what you mean. We have hardly had any :sex: since we found out I was pregnant. It is such a thought and I don't have your pelvis pains. Maybe try the DIY sweep first :haha:

That is probably wise checking in with your MW. Maybe it is another kidney infection or a UTI. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bbymc

Aw I hope it's not that Laura! Let us know what the midwife says.

We haven't made or froze anything yet. Might think about that soon. Feelin nauseous today so planning on takin it easy.

I haven't googled DIY sweep yet but Ryan and I were discussing it last night. He's happy to try but I figured, if its really sore it might make me worried if I have to get a proper one. We were also discussing DTD ( oh how romantic!!) lol. I don't think I can face it lol. Last time we tried my hips and pelvis felt like they were gonna fall apart. Lol. I'm pretty sensitive down there these days too so I'm not sure it'd be a good idea. Lol.

Don't fancy the tea or cod liver oil, definitely not curry! My digestive system would never cope with that lol


----------



## lj2245

You can get the tea in capsules. There's this website:

https://www.bestdoulas.com/induction.pdf

Which I thought looked awesome and I've had Stephen rubbing the acupressure points all morning haha :)


----------



## bbymc

I've heard those kinda things can give you an upset tummy though and the last thing I want is to have to deal with an episode of the run while in labour lol. 

My friend swears her daughter was born after her and her husband went to the playpark and he pushed her on the swings for 20 mins lol!!


----------



## bbymc

The topic on 'the wright stuff' just now is 'glamming up to give birth'. Lol. Chat about leg shaving, nail painting and photos after birth lol. Very apt!


----------



## Kaybee

Well I would never have thought that swallowing semen could help trigger labour :shrug:

My friend went in to labour during the night after a session in the park with her DS1. Might be worth a go.


----------



## lj2245

I might try the cumin seed tea! I have cumin seeds in the cupboard. I also have everything for the spiced tea but HATE cloves so will be avoiding that. 

Yeah...swallowing semen. I won't be telling Stephen about that one!! :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, Ryan read about that in some thread on kickback lol. He's well up for giving that one a go! Lol. Me, not so much! Lol


----------



## lj2245

Can you imagine the MS that would return after that? Doesn't bear thinking about! 

I just tried to 'check my own cervix' as detailed in the following that someone posted on 3rd Tri:

https://prepforlabor.tripod.com/id14.html

I couldn't reach it lol. I don't know what heavily pregnant lady they think is able to sit on a toilet with one foot on the floor and one on the toilet seat but it sure as hell aint me and I'm flexible!! I would get Stephen to check but I'm scared he'll poke the baby's eye out or something haha :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol, that made me giggle!!

I did think about that. If I can't see my bits, how the hell am I meant to reach my cervix? Lol. 

Oh the things pregnancy makes you talk about eh?! Lol


----------



## lj2245

I know! All dignity goes out the window. 

I wouldn't worry about pooing everywhere while in labour, your body has a 'clear out' before you have the baby. The reason so many spicy things are said to incude labour is purely because they cause the runs and bowel contractions can start uterine contractions :) When you're in labour, the only poo that comes out is the odd bit stuck in your intestines lol.


----------



## bbymc

I'm fulling expecting to poo lol. But I'd be worried I'd get the runs or feel ill if I ate spicy food. Give me another week though and I might be up for giving it a go! I want this baby out!!


----------



## lj2245

I'm making a cup of cumin tea :haha:

I am clearly desperate :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol, might go to the playpark and have a swing later lol


----------



## lj2245

I was saying that to Stephen lol. I'd look mental...hobbling over on my crutches then swinging like a loon!


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: picturing you in the park. sorry but that made me LOL. I went on the flying fox thing a couple of weekends ago with Kaiden and I'm sure it was that that gave me cramps the next night. 

How was the cumin tea? I can't imagine it being nice. :sick:


----------



## lj2245

It tasted like water...with bits floating in it. It was bearable until the last mouthful when it was just cumin seeds and they all got stuck in my mouth. Ick.


----------



## bbymc

Ewww don't fancy that tea then! Ryan's got this chilli sauce that is so spicy you need to wear gloves with it. He uses it to play jokes on friends lol. You only need one drop for it to blow your head off. Maybe that'd work lol.

I think the swinging might be our best bet. It may induce labour and would be fun too lol x


----------



## lj2245

I had what I thought could be a mild proper contraction about 45 mins ago and was eagerly waiting to see if I'd get another but nothing lol.


----------



## bbymc

So with 3 weeks to go I've avoided stretch marks on my belly. I've got a few on my hips and legs but they're not bad. What's the chances of staying stretch mark free do you think?


----------



## lj2245

I've no idea, I was like a zebra with Shaun lol! I haven't had any new ones this time but that's just because my stomach is able to stretch to accommodate the bump easily. 

Have you been using any creams?


----------



## bbymc

I got some body shop body creams for Xmas so I've used them. When they ran out I went onto e45 cream. I put it on before bed every night, that's it.


----------



## lj2245

Hopefully you should be ok then :) They aren't that bad though, they do fade.


----------



## bbymc

I hope so. I was never bothered about getting them before but now that I'm so close and don't have many, I'd be gutted if they appeared now lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks BB will have to check out the site :). 

I just laughed my way from the rest of those posts lol. 

I heard you might poope in labor to but alot of girls say the midwives dont tell you if you have lol. little paranoid if i do lol but same time cant be helped lol

DIY sweep sounds handy lol but i aint getting Ryan putting in hands up there heck no. Ill stick to this ball currently wriggling on. xxx


----------



## lj2245

There was a girl on 3rd tri recently who said she didn't get any until 38 weeks. You would be gutted!


----------



## bbymc

Btw, any idea how many packs of nappies I should stock up on before baby comes? And how do I know which size to buy? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh ive only got 4 packs of newborn lol i do need to buy some bigger ones just incase but they will fit in the newborn ones anyways hopefully i dont have a to big a baby for them lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I have about 150 size 1s. I didn't intend on having so many but I bought about 120 pampers then noticed Tesco own brand size 1s were £2 (compared to pampers £3.50 for same size pack) so bought a pack to see what they were like! 

I'll stock up on size 2s when they go on offer :) I want to wait and see what the size 1 Tesco are like though because if they are good I'll just buy them!


----------



## bbymc

I've just got one pack of pampers size 1, one of tesco size 1 and one Asda size 1 just to try them out. Maybe I'll leave it at that and decide which is best and continue with them. Supermarket ones are def cheaper. I've heard a lot of folk say that toujours from lidl are fab too, so I'm gona get a pack to try. They've won some mum and baby award or something.


----------



## lj2245

I think some of them are great for girls and some are great for boys. I only tried pampers and huggies with Shaun and hated Huggies. I'll look out for the Lidl ones :)


----------



## Kaybee

We spent this avo moving our bedroom around and building the cot :cloud9: I dont know if we should get a new mattress for it. Its been in the attic for around 18 months. It has a removeable cover which we have put through the washing machine and Dave says its come out braw. Will try get some prices for new ones tomorrow. 

Went to the doc tonight too and got some ranitidine so will see if that helps my heartburn. Although maybe I am expecting too much that the first dose to do anything. When i came out the chemist some dippy woman had totally blocked my car in. The ladies in the chemist noticed and sent the man who was parked behind me out to move his motor to let me out.


----------



## Cherrybump

I got a pack from asda aswell as pampers lol i like the little angels brand from asda lol got maternity pads an breast pads in the brand to x


----------



## lj2245

Should be ok Karen. Maybe give the mattress itself a hoover? Just to remove any dustmites?


----------



## Kaybee

Ive heard good things about the asda little angels and the lidl ones. We have always used pampers and only had problems when we needed to go up a size. We did just recently try huggies pullups and they seem to be ok. Although K only wears them at night now. 

I tried a few different breast pads and the ones I found best were by lansinoh - they were so comfy :thumbup:


----------



## Kaybee

Sorry double post :doh:


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Should be ok Karen. Maybe give the mattress itself a hoover? Just to remove any dustmites?

Oh yeah, will do that tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

Speaking of breast pads...my breasts haven't started leaking yet. They started at 30 weeks with Shaun so it's strange!!!


----------



## arlene

Just been giggling at all the sex posts!! Ha ha!! Agree though, I definitely couldn't sit with one foot on the floor and one on the loo seat, no way!! Lol. 

J and I haven't really dtd lately either. Last time was about 4 or 5 weeks ago and I was so uncomfy after! 

I've bought a packet of tesco newborn size 1 and the same from asda. Bought a tub of cow and gate formula last night when we did our big shop as well, only cos it was a bit cheaper than sma and they had a decent ready made starter pack whereas sma only do single bottles from what I could find. I need to ask the midwife tomorrow though whether I'll need to take bottles in with me.


----------



## bbymc

Ryan's gave me a stinkin cold and horrendous cough to go with it! Hardly slept at all last night cos of it. :( there's nothin i can take for it is there? Would never normally bother but the cough is making me sick :(


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: for boobs not leaking :haha: how are you feeling today Laura?

Emma I dont think there is anything you can take. I have some menthal chrystals which I use for steam inhalation which helps a little bit.

I didnt have any heartburn last night :woohoo: AND have not been sick today :happydance:

Got the MW this morning. And kaiden's wee friend is coming here for the day after nursery.


----------



## Cherrybump

My boobs aint leaking either. They dont hurt or anything now either been like this for weeks lol.

I get random pains when sleeping now lol gett his shooting pain down my right leg to my knee and thnen it goes :S and sleeping on either side i go sore after so long. it was comfy on my left side right up until last night :(....


----------



## bbymc

Damn. I thought there might be nothing. :-( Think I'm gona go to my aunties later to distract myself lol. Otherwise I'll feel sorry for myself all day. Lol

My boobs haven't leaked at all either 

How's your pelvis today Laura?

That's great news about the heartburn and sickness Karen!! Fingers crossed it continues to stay away!! Good luck at the MW. I had mine last week and had a blood test for anemia. She never called me back so I'm guessing I'm not anaemic 

I get sore when I lie on one side too long too cherry. I just have to keep tossing and turning every time I'm up for a pee.


----------



## bbymc

God I'm so emotional today lol. I just phoned my auntie to check it was ok for me to visit today as I know she'll give me my tea and didn't wana just presume it would be ok. She laughed and told me not to be silly and of course I can visit any time. Lol. God knows why, but that made me burst into tears lol. Stupid pregnancy lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww hun, Thats one thing ive not done cried over stupid things :S i cry at tv shows lol. 

Yeah i keep saying to myself should i go over to mums but im seeing her tomorrow and i dont wanna walk over get bored there and have to walk back here lol. Still pretty miserable outside. So looks like house day again and ryan left serve on so i can watch more charmed :) xxx


----------



## lj2245

It's awesome you haven't been sick today Karen :) And no HB either! Yay!!

A cold would be TERRIBLE right now so you have my complete sympathy Emma :( I've woken every morning for the past 2 weeks with a sore throat but it's always gone by lunch time. 

I'm ok today. I think I managed to locate my cervix and there's nothing exciting going on there so any thoughts I had that I might go early are well and truly gone! 

Shaun has his first confession tonight so I'm taking him to Nandos for dinner on the way to Glasgow. I think I'll pop in to Asda Living and see what they have while we are there (Glasgow Fort) :D They had Avent and Tommee Tippee nipple shields for 80p (with case) last time I was there months ago so I'll be getting more of them if they still have them! It must have been a pricing error as they are £6 in Asda and everywhere else.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah, this is a horrible time to get a cold. It's made me so exhausted, sore and way over emotional! I'm hoping some good food and company this afternoon cheers me up cos Ryan won't b home til 12am or something! :-( think I'll have a bath soon to see if that helps!

I hope Shaun's first confession goes well! Be nice to have a wee meal just the two of you too.

I've not got nipple shields. Do you need them?


----------



## lj2245

No I don't think so but I have them because I have flat nipples and found it difficult to BF Shaun. Someone on here suggested them when I asked if there was anything I could do to help. I think the difficulty latching was what caused the infection that ended my BF last time! Some people like to use them if they get sore nipples so if you find them cheap enough it could be worthwhile having them just incase. At 80p I thought it was worth it but not sure if I'd have paid £6.


----------



## Kaybee

MW appt went well. Got more bloods to check iron but Ive still to take iron tablets. :growlmad:

Ive never been to Nandos. I keep thinking we must try it but we dont have one in Perth. Think dunfermline is the nearest.

Hope Shauns confession goes well.

I had to use nipple shields for a few days when my nipple was incredibly sore with Kaiden :cry: they did help for that.

Hope you get a lovely afternoon Emma. Maybe a bit of fresh air will help your cold a bit :hugs:


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies, hope everyone is feeling better!! 

I had the mw this morning and got blood taken as well. Having to see another mw at my 38 week app as mine is on hols so the week she comes back is totally booked. James is head down and engaged already!! Yay!! She did say before I left "good luck if you deliver before we next see you!" I was like say what now?!? Lol. Just a wee bit scary that we're now good to go, it's just whenever he feels cooked enough! Eek!!! 

How long til your section now Karen? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

6 days!!!!!!! :happydance:

We are all getting near to meeting our babies :cloud9: how exciting!


----------



## lj2245

Oh that's brilliant :) At my 35 week appointment Alex's head was completely free! Did she say he was fully engaged or so many 5ths? Fingers crossed you don't have long to wait :) 

I can't believe I forgot to say but I sorted things out with my Dad. I was thinking about it over the weekend and decided I would go over to his flat and confront him and allow him the chance to apologise, for Shaun's sake. I think Shaun has lost enough recently and doesn't deserve to lose another grandparent. Long story short, I did confront him and told him what I thought about his behaviour and he has apologised. He has also promised me the money to pay the credit card, which he should be giving me tomorrow. Hurrah! My sister has been begging me to sort things out with him because she has been the one he's been bombarding with phone calls over the past 4 weeks so I have told her things will be changing from now on and she has agreed to speak to him more often and do things for him that don't require her to be here (such as phoning people for him). Hopefully things will be better now but if not he's been told he's on his own :) 

It has just hit me how tired I am today. Shaun woke up at 4am after having a nightmare and it took until 6 for us to get back to sleep so I am exhausted. I might try to squeeze in a quick nap before 3! Then it's busy busy busy for the rest of the night.


----------



## Kaybee

Laura thats great news that your dad has apologised. I know that it means a lot to you. I really hope that things change and your sister does help out etc. Maybe you will just have to be firm with them if they start to slip at all. Really pleased for you and Shaun though.

Go and enjoy some zzzzz. I have no chance of a nap with two 3 year old boys here. :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Laura i noticed you said you checked your cervix. There is a group on facebook and they were talking about checking their cervix themselves to lol. I tried what one of them said yesterday and couldnt find or feel whatever im meant to hahaha. I guess its little further back or something :s dont really know what im looking forward. I know her head is 2/5th engaged lol.

I also noticed when i went to bed last night that the top of my bump usually really hard but it like shifted down :| lol so im hoping that shes moving down lol also having little pain (or could me lightying crotch) every so often down in the area and kind of shoot little down my right leg :S. ive now nicked the sofa and nothing has happened since. 

Anyways glad you managed to fixed things with your dad hun. :)

Oooo Arlene brillant news he's engaged lol. xxx


----------



## arlene

She didn't say how far just that he's engaged now and his head is fixed? So I'm assuming that means he's going in the right direction! Lol. She also said she can't see any reason I shouldn't be able to have a water birth at the Simpson Centre as I've kept really well throughout and have no swelling or anything. Just hoping he stays put til at least after the first weekend in April as that's when we're away to Nottingham for the hockey finals and I don't want to miss it!! 

That's great you've sorted things with your dad Laura. Hopefully the chat with your sister has worked as well and she'll realise you can't be expected to do it all on your own with the two boys to look after!!


----------



## arlene

Morning girls. How are you all? 

I had such a bad sleep last night :( Woke up at least 4 or 5 times and my right hip was so sore when turning over or getting up to the loo. Thankfully I'm on holiday today so can rest. 

What are you all up to today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey :) I was out late last night with Shaun's first confession so by the time I got home I was knackered but then I started getting proper, painful contractions :| They stopped after a couple of hours and were totally irregular so I knew it wasn't properly time but I didn't have anything like that with Shaun! 

This wee baby is trouble :haha: I knew it! :haha:

Any plans other than rest, Arlene?


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, maybe a sign!! How did his confession go? Did you go for a meal as well? Xx


----------



## lj2245

We were going to go to Nandos first but I ended up stuck on the phone for 2 hours trying to sort something for my Dad that my sister messed up lol! At least she tried to do something though. 

Ended up getting Shaun some sushi and went to his Papa's house to meet up with his Dad and his family, then to Chapel, then there was a wee party with a magician afterwards. It didn't finish until 9:30 and it took us an hour to get home in the snow so I have a tired wee boy today! 

He did us all very proud though, remembered everything he had to say and did it no problem at all.


----------



## arlene

Aww that's brilliant Laura, you must be so proud of him!! 

I was supposed to be going for lunch with my mum and John's mum but the weather out my mums way is really bad, she's in Blackridge. So we've decided to put it off til next week. I might still nip out to livingston and have a wee look at the cot we want before I order it online. Gonna try and get some joggies for kicking about the house after the birth. 

You guys doing much today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Asda have brilliant ones for £5 a pair lol. I have 2 pairs ready to go!


----------



## arlene

I got two pairs from tesco in a size 20 and they were still rather tight in the legs! Gonna try sports dirext and get some guys pairs instead! Big and comfy! Lol. Trying to get the motivation to move though. Currently still sitting in my jammies watching greys anatomy xx


----------



## Kaybee

You must be so proud of Shuan, Laura :cloud9:

These ranitidine tablets are amazing! Again no heartburn last night - although was sick again this morning. Just likely 5 more mornings of being sick though :happydance:

I will probably be doing some more washing of baby stuff and that's about it. Snowing here again today so not planning on going out anywhere.


----------



## lj2245

Excellent :) I've been lucky this time and have only had HB a couple of times. 

I'm so bored being stuck in the house! I just build my changing unit :) It's looking lovely. It's a Babies R Us Shoreditch one with Mamas and Papas white baskets. I'm going to gut out the car when Shaun is in his Tae Kwon Do class and fit the car seat. We were supposed to be getting our new car on the 8th April but they have delayed it for a month due to production delay lol!


----------



## lj2245

Ok...so I've just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a tiny bit of a show. Trying not to go into too much detail incase any of you are eating :haha:

It wasn't anything significant...just a little streaky bit. 

I didn't get this with Shaun. I just went into labour. This is all totally new to me, I feel like a first time mum again :haha:


----------



## arlene

Eeek Laura!! Keep us posted!!! 

I ended up feeling like a whale when I tried joggies on in sports direct :( found some black jammies in primark that have cuffs at the bottom and are proper stretchy so got 2 for hospital. Got some stretchy t-shirts for lounging and a decent toilet bag. 

Not sure if it's cos I had a crap sleep last night but I think the irrational rattiness is creeping in. Our male dog is being really clingy and keeps getting under my feet. I end up I keep shouting at him and then feel guilty and upset after! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I feel sooooooo nauseous!


----------



## bbymc

Laura... Glad you've sorted things with your dad! Fingers crossed your sis steps up and helps out! Bet you were so proud of wee Shaun last night! 

Contractions and a show  I'm jealous! Lol. Fingers crossed something gets moving for you!! So exciting!

Arelene, that's great James is engaged. Fingers crossed its not too long for you either! 

Karen, glad your heartburn has gone! Mine is horrendous!

I've been feeling soooo ill today! Didn't sleep at all last night as my cough was so bad. I think I've pulled every muscle cos of it! I'm struggling to eat and I've obviously got a temperature! Total balls!! Being pregnant is hard enough, never mind this too! :-( been on paracetamol all day to help me feel a bit better but I'm not convinced its doing anythin.

To top it off my cousin who lives with us has been telling other family a load of lies about stuff that's been happening. Making me out to be totally unreasonable! I'm raging!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh Laura is baby coming? I'm booked in for a section on the 9th of April due to frank breech and a low lying placenta.

Hope u ladies are well..x


----------



## Cherrybump

I was going to get those black jammie button to but i thought nah ive already got old ones i could use lol xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura i think you either have a bug or this is the start of something. Eeeee!


----------



## bbymc

I hope something happens for me soon! I feel like I'm gona be the last one standing now! Lol


----------



## lj2245

Nah I doubt it Cheryl. He will probably be overdue haha. I keep thinking things are happening but it's probably nothing! I wish my waters would go or something lol, so I could be sure! 

It's good you have a date :) Are you excited about meeting your wee man? 

Emma...you're really having a shit time eh? You can get these plug in things for babies in the chemist that have menthol and all that in them. I can't remember what they are called but Shaun had a constant blocked nose and cough when he was a baby and it worked wonders. I hope you feel better soon :( Lousy time to be ill :( 

Are you going to kick your cousin out? I would. She sounds very ungrateful! 

I might get my bag organised...just incase lol. I've lost a bit more of my plug and the low contractions are still happening frequently. I hope to god this doesn't continue for the next 3 weeks! I'll go insane!


----------



## bbymc

I hope it doesn't go on for 3 weeks too Laura! It's so exciting! Lol

I'm gona phone the midwife tomorrow if I still feel this bad. I think I'm not coping well partly cos I'm pregnant and hormonal! I just feel like death lol. And nothing is helping. 

We've not kicked her out but I think we might have to soon. She's going between 2 guys and the one she keeps having stay over she tells me isn't her bf but then he's over staying with her. My dogs don't like him and he gives me the creeps. I'm gona have to tell her she can't have guys over to stay. I'm not having him or any other random staying at my house when I've got the wee one here and I'll be up breastfeeding through the night. I won't have privacy in my own home! Just found out this guy has an injunction against him or pushing his ex down the stairs too! :-/


----------



## lj2245

22 is like a lucky/common number for us so I keep joking that it would be funny if baby arrived on the 22nd March lol. 

I'd definitely ban her from having guys over, especially that creep. Sounds like she's no respect for you or your home!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma I think you need to ask your cousin to move out. 

Laura will you manage to take Shaun to his class tonight? 

I put some more bits away for my bag today....still to pack it though. Will save that for saturday. Im going into perth tomorrow with K to meet my friend and her LO. We going to Pizza Hut and then I have my last scan on Friday and get more bloods done ahead of ELCS.


----------



## Kaybee

Laura your ticker has changed to a watermelon now!


----------



## lj2245

Yay I am a watermelon! Lol. :haha:

I'm taking him to class, feeling ok and was thinking I could clear the car out and fit the car seat while I was waiting on him. The cramps are completely bearable. I get random, painless tightening of my womb that don't coincide with the cramps which is strange but they leave me breathless! 

Think I have gotten myself overexcited haha :) I BET you all have your babies before Lazy Alex makes an appearance :)


----------



## Kaybee

I would be excited if I had a 'show' as well :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Fitted the car seat and I'm sitting here waiting on Shaun's class finishing. I can actually feel something rooting about against the inside of where my cervix is!! I hope he's not breech again :(


----------



## arlene

Hope everything's going ok Laura!! 

I think I over did it by going to livingston today, my hips and pelvis are killing me and I'm shattered. Gonna tidy up the dishes then go for a bath. Treated myself to about £15 worth of bubble bars from Lush, it's the only cosmetic thing I ever spend a bit of cash on and I haven't bought any in a while. Looking forward to a very long soak with a book. Glass of rose would top it off but alas!! 

Make sure you keep us updated Laura!! xx

p.s. Can I add you guys or have you add me on facebook? It's Arlene Cassidy :) xx


----------



## lj2245

Arlene, lots of folk with your name coming up so not sure which to add! My Fb is:

https://www.facebook.com/laurajapp14282


----------



## arlene

Done :) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i was just going to same the same thing lol. What does your pik look like lol or you could just copy and paste the link above.


----------



## Cherrybump

Laura just added you hun x


----------



## Cherrybump

here mines just incase lol 


https://www.facebook.com/cheekypants23


----------



## lj2245

Accepted you both! :) 

Awk I just love to put a face to a name :)


----------



## Kaybee

My FB link is in my siggy if anyone wants to add me :flower:


----------



## lj2245

Totally random but I'm thinking I might have to get my new bikini trimmer out of its box and actually charge it!! 

I had some presliced pineapple in the fridge and I just thought I'd have some with some more cumin tea but it's gone :shrug: Stephen must have had it!! Ratbag!


----------



## Kaybee

Enjoy your bath Arlene. I got a mini bottle of rose as part of my secret santa that I am looking forward to enjoying. I might treat myself to a wee half glass of it on Dave's 40th birthday. 

Eeek Laura bet you are on edge with every wee twinge. I felt a load of pressure down there earlier but only lasted about 10 seconds.. he was probably just stretching :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Haha I'm attempting my bikini again this weekend. Hoping I can do a better job this time. Dave has been warned that he needs to try do something with my hairy legs this weekend too :haha: I got in a tin of gel just in case :rofl:

I was fizzin at Dave last night. Me and Kaiden were sharing the (massive) bag of sweet & salty popcorn and there wasn't that much left so I say to K we should leave some for the next day. Anyway, when I come back down the stairs later after putting K to bed D had finished it!! :grr:


----------



## arlene

Cherry, I'm on Laura's now too so feel free to add! 

Think the bath is definitely helping, don't feel half as sore now! Oh, got paid my bonus with my salary today. £300 gone in ten minutes! Lol. However, used it to get the cot package from babies r us for £230 and had to spend £70 on new tyres as I'm sitting with six points on the back end of my car!!! Can't wait to get the cot and bedding sorted though!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

My legs and armpits are freshly shaven lol. I do them every time I have a bath. I can see and reach them easy enough though but the bikini line is a whole different ballgame. There's no way I trust Stephen to do it for me so I will have to do it myself but it's so awkward, especially since baby dropped and is so much lower now. Eek! 

Tonight's plan - put Shaun to bed, do bikini line, iron baby clothes and actually pack my hospital bags, have cumin tea then watch Hollyoaks whilst bouncing on my ball (will also need to try not to have a complete breakdown at Brendan Brady leaving - it has affected me in ways I did not expect! :haha:)


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol just added you arlene :)

I got the pre-cut pineapple to lol im never trying to cut up a whole one again i made such a mess lol. 

Aww bath sound nice right about now. But i pass and have a shower in the morning at least i can get out of that without struggling lol. 

Ive not had to shave the much since falling pregnant such a bonus lol although i need to get some more shaving foam lol. 


Sounds like a nice bonus you got there Arlene lol defo worth getting that cot package. 

Im feeling like crampy/sore right side of my pubic bone onto hip. Think i need to lean more of my left side now. xxx


----------



## bbymc

Added you both on fb  its nice to see who I'm talking to now

I've been getting lots of twinges tonight. Probably just baby moving, but it hurts!!


----------



## arlene

Well I slept a bit better last night! Seems I can only get 2-3 hours sleep at a time though. Today is my birthday, John left me a card, thorntons chocs, and the Madagascar boxset! He knows me too well! Lol. He's taking me to dinner tonight as well and says I've to pick but I don't know where to go!! Any ideas girls? 

How are you all feeling? Any more progress Laura? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Happy birthday arlene :) hope you have a lovely day :) 

Not a sausage despite cumin tea and bouncing on my ball for hours! Even the cramps have stopped. 

Emma, Any progress on the twinges?


----------



## bbymc

Happy birthday Arelene! Have a lovely day!

No progress on the twinges. I've come to the conclusion it's partially being caused by having so many pulled muscles thanks to my cough :-( its agony!! I was hoping I'd seen the worst of this cold but clearly not. My body feels like I've been in a fight with Mike Tyson! I'm back on paracetamol, praying it helps. Gona have to phone the MW if it doesn't. :-(

It's stressing me out cos I usually get a cold for way longer than most people anyway. Like for a few weeks. So I'm paranoid I'll still be ill when I go into labour. That would be horrendous!


----------



## lj2245

I have developed a cough too and every time I cough my pelvis moves and cracks! It's got to the stage where I'm walking about with one hand on my lady garden to hold it all in place incase I cough!! 

Watching Jeremy Kyle. I always feel less sorry for myself after an hour of that haha :)


----------



## Kaybee

Happy birthday Arlene :cake:

Nothing new here. Feeling really awkward/uncomfortable today. Snowing again today. Hope it goes off soon as am going into Perth for lunch.


----------



## bbymc

My god, I need to have a rant!

I'm so pissed off!! This might sound trivial, you can tell me what you think...

I bought toilet roll for the house when my cousin moved in and told her that when it ran out it was her turn to replace it. She agreed. So, firstly she told us to buy it and she'd pay us back to which I told her no as I guessed we'd never see the cash. Then when we were running low I reminded her and explained that obviously we can't go without so she'd need to make sure she budgeted for it. 

So, here we are having run out (Ryan and I bought some and hid it encase she did this, so we do have some, although she doesn't know that), and we have guests coming over tonight. I mentioned this to her and explained that she would need to go out and buy some today as it was her turn and its not something we can go without. Especially with guests coming over. She then turned round and told me she can't buy any cos she has no money. i proceeded to tell her that that was no excuse as she knew she needed to budget for it and now ( for the 3rd time since moving in with us), she's created and left ryan and i with a problem which she clearly expects us to fix. I told her to borrow money from someone as it was her problem and she needed to sort it. She told me she cant but she would buy it on friday. i then asked her what we were meant to do until then since we now have none and she just said she didn't know. Maybe use face wipes. So I told her to put her face wipes in the bathroom so we have something to use and she said no!!!

It's really sounds trivial now I've written it down, but I'm raging!! She clearly thinks if she does this, we will continue to supply her with it, at our expense!

She even had the cheek to storm out the room saying ' for god sake, I'm on holiday, stop having a go at me.' Ggggrrrrrr!!! :-( :-(


----------



## Kaybee

I need to go collect k from nursery but that would pi$$ me off as well. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

I'm gona speak to Ryan when he gets in, see if its my hormones making me overreact lol. But I swear, I'm so angry right now, I just about threw her out there and then. All she does is create problems or us and then fall out with us like a teenager rather than fix it! I can't be assed with it. Especially now when we're about to have a baby in the house. :-(


----------



## lj2245

Why haven't you asked her to leave? She's totally taking the piss!


----------



## bbymc

Cos it'll cause big drama. And cos its hassle. The extra money is a help too. Although we don't need it.

She just came down and old me she'd 'found a tenner' so will buy some later. Clearly she realised she wasn't gona get away with it. No money my arse!


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like it would be a lot less drama and hassle than she's causing you though!


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma I'd definitely chuck her out! It just seems she's causing you so much stress by being there and acting like an immature brat! Especially if you can afford to have her out, you don't need that kind of stress with a new baby!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree i would kick her out also. She's defo taking the biscuit and wanting you to waste your own money all the time without her putting a penny in.

Happy birthday Arlene and have a good meal xxx


----------



## bbymc

I'm gona have to. I spoke to her again about it and thought everything was sorted only to find out that she's been in our cupboards and using our tissues rather than buying toilet roll. She never even mentioned that! That's bloody stealing!!

To top it off I've just struggled thru cleaning the house. Just mopped the kitchen floor and sat down exhausted. As soon as I sat down she went out the back to bring in her washing, letting the dogs out with her. 2 mins later she comes in without taking her shoes off, letting the dogs in behind her without putting anything down on the floor. Then comes in to me sayin ' oh, the dogs have just walked mud thru the kitchen and hall, you'll have to mop again!' What a selfish cow! She even commented on how much I seemed to be struggling the first time I mopped it. :-(


----------



## Cherrybump

Kick her out hun. I think i would strangle her by now. She really has no manners towards you at all. walking all over you. Really sorry you have someone so ungrateful living with you hun xxx


----------



## bbymc

I'll run it past Ryan but I bet he says he isn't bothered and its up to me. It'd be so much easier if Ryan saw the things I do. He often doesn't though so doesn't appreciate how bad and selfish she often is. God, this whole thing is a disaster. I've never met anyone so selfish and dishonest in my life!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Its you i feel most sorry for. Being pregnant isnt easy at all. I struggle to get of the couch and doing things around the house so i can image how piss of you are with her right now. Hate putting the effort to clean something up for someone to literally go and make a mess right after. 

I would have said make just leave the mess and wait and see what she does but i cant see if getting sorted out either :( ive tried the method to.


----------



## arlene

Definitely kick her out hun. It's your house and she's taking the piss!! Cx


----------



## Kaybee

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

Emma, I think even if Ryan does say its up to you then you should ask her to get out. You really don't need the upset of it all. :hugs:

We are not long back from the parent contact appointment at Kaiden's nursery. They are really pleased with him. I am so proud of my little boy. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## arlene

Aww well done Kaiden!! Oh and Karen, I love the gun toting smilies!! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Haha you know all the good smilies Karen! Well done Kaiden....you knew he'd do well though eh? :) 

Emma...is this girl 15?


----------



## Kaybee

I love a smilie :haha: I think this one is my fave :shock: :haha:

We thought it would go well, but its always nice to hear and kaiden got to show us round his class and what they have been doing....although he mostly just wanted to play with the hula hoop. He asked me to try it and it was the smallest hula hoop I have ever seen. There was no chance of it going round my waist.


----------



## Kaybee

Am I the only one that finds a load of crumbs in their bra when they take it off? :shrug: :blush:


----------



## lj2245

:haha: no, there's always toast in my bra!! :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Mine is usually crisps and crackers LOL. When Dave was hoovering today he said something about hoovering Kaidens cracker crumbs.....I think they were actually mine but I didnt let on :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Hey Karen, I forgot to say earlier but Stephen looked in the garage and can't find the bag with the buzz in it anywhere. Our garage is heaving because we had an uplift in April and are waiting until April again to get another so we don't need to pay :( he says he thinks he might have put it into the actual outside bin because the bag was small :( I did find another talking buzz ( Shaun has about 4 of various sizes) but he's a wee bit scabby looking. I'd be happy to send that to you if you want to give him that? It still works fine but has a few scratches and worn stickers. I can send a photo?


----------



## arlene

Another one with crumbs in the bra!! Ha ha!! I always get some toast from the canteen about 10am at work so there's always crumbs when I get home! 

We're just home, got treated to a lovely meal at the Royal Scots Club in town (google it, totally amazing) and I actually managed 3 courses!!! Had a lovely chocolate fondant pudding with mackies ice crram, was gorgeous!! John bought me a box of thorntons dark chocolates and the Madagascar 1-3 box set. He knows me far too well! Lol. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Yes, please send a pic Laura. :flower: you had any more symptoms today?

Arlene that sounds lovely. I had a pizza hut buffet for lunch and then a sausage supper for my dinner with some onion rings. It was all naughty but also very yum! :blush:

Got an early start tomorrow. Got my last scan at 830 and then to get some bloods taken ahead of my section.


----------



## lj2245

Ooh it will be Monday before we know it! No more symptoms other than bh's :(


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today? 

I started the deforestation last night :haha: I didn't know where to do it that wouldn't make a mess so ended up sitting on the edge of the bath facing into it, so I could catch it all in the bath. What a mess!! It's awfy chilly now too :haha: :haha:


----------



## bbymc

well done to kaiden! Bet its lovely to hear he's doing so well :).

My cousin stayed out last night! Thank god. We're gona give her one more month as i think she'll wana move once baby is here anyway but if she steps out of line once, she's outta here! I've got my family to think of now!

Lol. Laura. That must have been funny! God knows how you managed. Def an A for effort! :) I'm gona tackle mine next week i think. Ryan's up for helping me but I'm convinced he'll cut me to shreds. Lol. I managed to do some of it a while ago so its not too bad. I'm not sure i even care that much how bad it is now lol x


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: @ Laura. I'll be busy doing mine this weekend.

I'm OK. Really tired as was suffering with pregnancy insomnia last night. Had my last scan this morning and he is still doing well in there :happydance: Next time I see him I will get to hold him :cloud9: Hope its a quick weekend. Anyone got any plans for this weekend?


----------



## lj2245

Stephen's Dad is coming over to plaster the nursery so I'll be mainly avoiding them while they work away all weekend. Stephen was going to do some overtime but I asked him not to leave me alone with his Dad, as he'll be staying over all weekend and I don't really know him that well lol! 

We have another Marie Curie collection at Tesco tomorrow :) It will be lovely to spend some time with Shaun on a Saturday :) 

My nipples started leaking today lol. Had BH's on and off but nothing to get excited about. Also lost a tiny bit of plug again today.


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> :haha: @ Laura. I'll be busy doing mine this weekend.
> 
> I'm OK. Really tired as was suffering with pregnancy insomnia last night. Had my last scan this morning and he is still doing well in there :happydance: Next time I see him I will get to hold him :cloud9: Hope its a quick weekend. Anyone got any plans for this weekend?

Did they give you any idea what weight he might be? :) It's going to FLY in!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Just a quick Hello before i have to leave lol.

I get crumbs in my bra to lol cant be helped.

Also i finally got my housing benefit sorted out only took them since sep :(. just waiting on the other letter coming through pretty sure they are due me some money back like. Although from what they have on the statement thing i got when i went in. says im over by 12pound odd but from what im guessing the amount im due back will be on the letter and ill have to hand it in saying its ok to transfer it onto one of the accounts.. we fucker never give you it back in your hand do they. And i paid my rent anyways not realizing this is the free fortnight :( dammit i could have kept the money in my hand lol oh wells.

Im just about to get my stuff on and head to my last antenatal class. For the breastfeeding chat lol. So i think ill have plenty info on it by the time paige arrives. Best part is i know she'll be here in the next 4 weeks as my due date is in 2 weeks 2 days and if i go over ill be induced in the 2 weeks after that some point lol. 

xxxxx


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. I had a crap sleep last night too. John had to wake me about half three cos I was crying in my sleep after a weird dream. Then I woke with another one about half five and couldn't get a picture out my head. Fortunately J's alarm went off 15 mins later so I got to snuggle and cry with him for a bit, then pulled the dog in beside me for cuddles when he got up! Worked out I'm only sleeping 2-3 hrs at a time max so no wonder I'm puggled! 

Supposed to have my last antenatal class with Christine today but didn't really see the point in going. It's the bf class and I know I have no plans to do it. Still took the afternoon off work though! Lol. We have someone coming to view our flat tomorrow so need to do some housework anyway. 

Think we're gonna go to my mum's for tea tomorrow night. Then it's the last game of the regular season at hockey on sunday so could be a tense match!!! Basically it'll decide who we face in the playoff quarter finals and if it's a local team, next weekend will be massive!! Just hoping the excitement doesn't start anything! Lol. 

Can't believe you guys are getting to meet your babas so soon! Doesn't seem like that long ago we were all moaning about ms!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like you had a horrible night :( I have been waking roughly every 45 mins to an hour to change sides (sore pelvis) for the past 15 weeks so can totally empathise with the disturbed sleep feeling! I think I'm getting used to it now though, which will be handy when baby arrives! 

The way things are going for me now, I bet you meet your baby before I meet mine :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I've got nothing much on this weekend. Stayin at my parents tonight as Ryan's gona be working late so it'll be nice to have company and not be around my bloody cousin. Lol. 

We're going out for Ryan's nephew liam's bday tomorrow afternoon. It's gona be weird cos he's 23 ( I think) but he's hardly been in contact with ryans family since he was about 3yo. So this is the first time Ryan's seen him in 20 years. It's a shame. It's all because his mum stopped Ryan's mum seeing him back then and Ryan's brother never wanted a child- his gf tricked him into it so hes had nothing to do with him. The end result has been that they've had to wait for the nephew to make contact himself. Its really sad. So I guess it's a big day for us tomorrow since our baby and Liam will be cousins.


----------



## lj2245

Messy situation eh? At least he's in contact now though and you can all get to know him :) I hope you enjoy the party and it's not too much for you :) Maybe have a wee glass of wine, see if you can relax enough to get things moving hehe :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I fancy a baileys. Random eh? Lol.

I hope it goes well at lunch tomorrow. It's only gona be Ryan, me, Liam and Ryan's mum. But that'll prob be quite full on for Liam as it is. I hope he wants a relationship with us cos Liam will be this baby's only cousin on Ryan's side.


----------



## Kaybee

No, she never said about baby weight. Just that he's chunky :haha: he is also not engaged yet just 'at brim'.

Me and Kaiden have not long woken from a wee nap on the sofa. I was really needing it. 

That will be good getting the nursery cracked on with :thumbup: Enjoy your day with Shaun tomorrow. How typical that your nipples have started leaking after you mentioning it.

Aww Arlene :hugs: you're having a crap time with the crazy dreams.

Emma that will be a bit weird. Nice that he has got in touch now though.

I think Dave is working all weekend so it will just be me and Kaiden. Dave going to drop Duke off at my mums tomorrow as he is staying there while I'm in hospital.


----------



## lj2245

It's all so exciting! I can't believe we are starting to have our babies already. It really does seem like last week we were all worried about miscarriage and having our 12 and 20 week scans!


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Lol. I fancy a baileys. Random eh? Lol.
> 
> I hope it goes well at lunch tomorrow. It's only gona be Ryan, me, Liam and Ryan's mum. But that'll prob be quite full on for Liam as it is. I hope he wants a relationship with us cos Liam will be this baby's only cousin on Ryan's side.

Ahh maybe no wine then. I dunno why but I assumed it was a party! Lol. A lunch will be nice and you can always use the pregnancy as an excuse if it's very awkward and you want to leave lol!


----------



## bbymc

yeah. We won't stay long. I can't sit at a table very long these days.

I can't believe we're all starting to have our babies either. Its so exciting. I remember thinking it was exciting that i could count down the weeks in single figures. Won't be long til I'm counting down the days in single figures!

how you feelin about your section Karen?

I can totally understand you wanting Stephen around if you don't really know his dad. It'll be awesome once its done though. Its a big job!

You're really having a rubbish time with dreams arelene! I hope you get some better nights sleep before baby comes! :) x


----------



## bbymc

yeah. We won't stay long. I can't sit at a table very long these days.

I can't believe we're all starting to have our babies either. Its so exciting. I remember thinking it was exciting that i could count down the weeks in single figures. Won't be long til I'm counting down the days in single figures!

how you feelin about your section Karen?

I can totally understand you wanting Stephen around if you don't really know his dad. It'll be awesome once its done though. Its a big job!

You're really having a rubbish time with dreams arelene! I hope you get some better nights sleep before baby comes! :) x


----------



## bbymc

duno why that posted twice. Duno how to fix it either lol. Sorry x


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Arlene sorry to hear you had a crappy sleep. lol You didnt miss much today there was only 4 of us and Anne. I was throwing alot of answers out there (well said i watched the breastfeeding dvds) even had to use toy baby and showed how to position baby for breast feeding lol we got a little drink and a biscuit today to lol. She showed us some cute pictures of baby and how to tell if their face is showing they are hungry, not bother, and something else lol. 

Seems so unreal that sometime in the next 4 weeks im going to have this little baby girl in my arms. Like you've all said wasnt that long ago we were worring about miscarriages and bleeding etc lol. 

Ive not bounced on my ball in 2 days now :| feeling little demotivated to use it to lol


----------



## Kaybee

Haha I remember the doll from my BF workshop. 

I am feeling slightly nervous about the ELCS but all the medical people and MW people I have spoken too have said how totally different a planned section is to an emergency one. Its much more relaxed so am ok about it just now....prob wont sleep on sunday night! Really looking forward to meeting him and getting my body back. 

I remember with kaiden looking forward to being able to sleep on my front but I still couldnt for weeks cause my boobs :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Aw damn! I never thought of my boobs! :( I've been lookin forward to sleeping on my front for weeks! Lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i love sleeping on my front to.

Not sure how much sleep we'll get once little ones are here lol xx


----------



## Kaybee

Sorry to burst your bubble :haha: Maybe your's will be fine.

Is it bed time yet? Hoping we all get a good sleep.


----------



## bbymc

I've got such a headache tonight! Think I need my bed!!


----------



## lj2245

I've been in bed since 7:30 lol


----------



## arlene

Think I'm gonna go to bed soon too. We need to be up early-ish tomorrow. We have someone coming to view our flat at 10am so need to put the dogs out to the car, wash the laminate floors, hoover and dust. We're getting a fair few viewings, just no one is taking it any further!! 

Hope we all get a decent night's sleep tonight!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

well i had a horrendous sleep again. So exhausted now. No idea how I'll get thru the day! :(

I've had sore bits for a few weeks and i thought it was just my clothes rubbing or somethin as Ryan told me there was nothin to see. I managed to find a decent mirror and look myself last night and one side is quite clearly swollen :( I'm thinking its pressure from baby but i duno. All i can say is that its very sore! I'm a bit scared of when i go into labour now cos if its sore for me to have clothes against it, its gona hurt like hell when the midwife checks my cervix and all that! :( :( I've been putting sudocrem on it for weeks thinking it must be chapped skin lol.

Aside from my discovery, my hip and pelvis are killin me today! I think I'll be glad to get back to bed later tonight lol.

My mum was saying she thinks my bump has dropped a bit. I don't see or feel it but i hope she's right! I hope something's progressed for my MW appt on Monday lol x


----------



## lj2245

Stephens dad was up at half 6 this morning, drilling! He's still at it now :(

Maybe you should have a word with the doc Emma. That sounds painful :( I've just got strange wee skin tags popping up under my boobs and in other crease lines but they are tiny so I've just been twisting them off lol.


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma, I'd go get that checked too, if only for peace of mind. 

Half six laura, that's ridiculous!! I actually got a decent sleep last night, it was so good!! Slept from 11 til about 3 then woke up again at six for the loo. John let me sleep til about 8.15 then I had to get up and do a bit of tidying. I don't feel tired but like you Emma my right hip is really sore. 

Meant to say Laura, I had a skin tag rekoved from the inside of my thigh last week. It wasn't sore except when I wore my maternity jeans, so he doc burned it off. The injection to numb it was worse than the bloody removal!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Mine have been tiny tiny! If I get any bigger ones ill just tie a bit of string round them and they will fall off lol. 

My FILs wife lives in Germany for work and he only sees her for a weekend once a month. She's the knitting, cooking, homely type and I think he's been missing her lol. After I went to bed last night he asked Stephen if I was too pregnant to cook as he'd been missing homemade dinners. Lol. I enjoy cooking so ill make something nice tonight and a roast tomorrow. They told me yesterday (jokingly I though) that they'd be starting at 6am and I joked back that if they were up at 6 I'd make them fillet steaks for dinner! It seems his dad might have been taking me seriously :haha: I might make steaks....only because I love them though and haven't had one in ages.


----------



## Kaybee

Emma that sounds painful. I think you should get it looked at :hugs:

I've been getting skin tags as well. Mostly under my arms and around my bra line. Looking forward to them stopping. 

I had a much better sleep last night :thumbup: Dave is working all weekend so I dunno when he is going to fit in doing my legs :shrug: might have to try myself tomorrow. I did manage to trim & throw some polish at my toe nails this morning. They don't look too bad but I bet once I am able to bend over I will be horrified :haha:

Laura EEK being up at that time :shock: I'd bet he'd love a home cooked dinner. I made spag bol last night and there was enough to freeze so I now have two batches in the freezer which will be handy over the next week or two. Go me LOL :haha:


----------



## bbymc

god. Up at half 6 to drilling! What a nightmare! Although at least they're keen :) it will be the promise of steak that did it lol. Can't imagine only seeing my other half one weekend a month. That'd be horrible!

I've not seen any skin tags growing on me :). Altho there may be some i notice once the bump has gone down cos i did have a few tiny ones before.

And yeah, I've got the midwife on Monday so I'm gona mention that I'm swollen. Altho in searching Google (dangerous, i know lol), it seems its quite a common problem, particularly in the last tri. Doesnt appear to be much i can do tho. I'm just praying it doesnt get worse. If it does I'm gona struggle to wear any clothes lol. Not sure how i can do that!


----------



## lj2245

If only it were warm enough for us all to swan about in maxi dresses lol.


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: I was actually thinking of looking out my summer stuff for a maxi dress. Too cold though. Me and Kaiden have just walked up to the vets to get some wormer etc for Duke and its freezin out there.


----------



## bbymc

So I thought we were going for lunch today. Turns out Ryan's mum doesn't want us there at lunch. Just some drinks afterwards. Weird if you asked me! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

That's a bit odd :shrug: Is it just going to be the two of them for lunch then?

When I was in Perth the other day we drove past F&B & Kaiden piped up 'are you going in there mummy?' :haha: I was really surprised at him recognising it.

My mum & her OH are taking me and K out for lunch again tomorrow. I feel another all day breakfast coming on. nomanomanom


----------



## bbymc

well it just ended up being them for lunch but we ate when we joined them anyway. So not sure why we cldn't have just met them when they first got there lol. It was good anyway. Liam seems lovely. I just hope he'll want to build a relationship now x


----------



## lj2245

I am KNACKERED! Not even home yet. Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## Cherrybump

Meh i super bored lol. Just wasting the day away watching the next series of charmed lol. Had like a little sore are around my ribs but if i put my hand there for a bit it goes. must have to take this bra off for a bit lol. 

Ive stuffed my face today aswell so i dont wanna go into the kitchen lol. fun times xx


----------



## arlene

We went to livi this afternoon to meet my mum and had lunch with her and my brother at Greggs. John hit a massive hole behind a petrol station and ended up having to go buy a new tyre :( 

I'm just having a lie down in the bedroom with one of the mutts while John and Cameron play Tomb Raider on the PS3. We're going to see Oz The Great and Powerful at half five. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I've not really done much today. Up to the vet, some washing that's about it. Am tired and hungry.


----------



## Kaybee

Ooops I've not packed mine and baby's bag yet. Maybe better do that tomorrow :haha: Will need to pack a bag for Kaiden too he is going to his nanny's tomorrow night.


----------



## Kaybee

this will be my last night with Kaiden as an only child (since he will be at nanny's tomorrow)....feels a bit odd!


----------



## Cherrybump

Im super tired aswell. Ive done burger all, all day lol just wanna sleep xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww Karen :) anything nice planned?


----------



## arlene

Karen, can't believe you haven't got bags packed yet!! Lol. Aww in 48 hours you'll be a new mummy again! It's come.around so quick!!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I can't believe its been a week since we were saying 9 days!!


----------



## bbymc

Aw I hope you had a nice evening with Kaiden Karen!!


----------



## bbymc

morning girls. Hows everyone today?

I'm still choked with the cold. Its getting better but the cough is lingering so my muscles still hurt like hell!

How's the nursery comin along today Laura?

My friend just put up pics on fb of her new wee baby boy. Archie James is his name. So cute. She had a section so should get home today. I never thought about it but she says she can't wait to get home cos of how loud the labour ward is! Lol. Can't be very easy tryin to sleep next to other crying babies while listening to women labouring! :(. Here's hoping I'm not in there long! Lol x


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma that's lovely your friend had a wee boy! I loved the name Archie, it's John's middle name, but he wasn't keen on it at all! Lol. 

I managed to get an ok sleep last night. I'm the same though, I keep waking up choked! I need to nip down to tesco for stuff to make some easter nest cakes for my team at work as I finish up on Tuesday!! Eeek!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

We didn't really do anything. He was so hyper cause he conked out for an hour just before dinner :dohh: 

I didn't sleep very well. Just thinking about how much I am going to miss him when I am in hospital :cry::cry:

Arlene you looking forward to finishing work?

Laura, did you get something tasty made for dinner last night?


----------



## lj2245

Gammon Steaks and pineapple lol. Was hoping the pineapple would get things moving but this baby is SO stubborn! Just lots more contractions, more plug and nothing else!! Can't wait to see the MW tomorrow so I can beg for a sweep lol. 

My SPD is unbearable now. I cannot get any significant sleep at all because of the pain. I went to bed at 8:30 last night and fell asleep right away but woke ever 20-30 mins until I finally got up at 9:30 this morning. My ears are starting to hurt an unbearable amount too :( Usually they are sore because I have to sleep on my sides (a side effect of my arthritis) but they are all swollen and bruised feeling now. It's horrible. I'm hoping the MW takes pity on me! I doubt she will right enough, she's a misery!

You must be so excited now Karen. Your last day as a Mum of 1! What time is Kaiden off to your Mums? Did you get your legs shaved?

Stephen loves the name Archie and I like it but not enough to name the baby that, to Stephen's sadness. 

I've been avoiding the nursery. Not sure if I've done the right thing. The walls are looking great but he's so messy! There is plaster all over the floorboards and doors/doorframes :( All that glossing! I'll need to sand them down and start again. I'm glad we ripped off the skirting because that would have been a nightmare. New skirting will be here on Tuesday but we need to paint the walls and ceiling and sort the doors/doorframes before we can put it up. Then we need to order a carpet and then build all the furniture. 

It's never going to be done in time! If I wasn't in agony I'd be crossing my legs and hoping the baby stays in as long as possible!


----------



## Kaybee

Mmm gammon. Dave was on about getting some gammon the other day cause we havent had it in ages.

I hope you get a sweep tomorrow and a decent sleep. We are all having a crappy time.

I am fuzz free, or as fuzz free as I can get :haha: had to do it myself :haha: dave should get home about 530 then we will have dinner and take Kaiden up to MIL. 

Thats a shame about the nursery. At least you dont need it ready for baby to go in right away. Still a pain though.


----------



## bbymc

Aww Laura. Sounds like you're having an awful time! You'd have a good case for a sweep if i was your MW so fingers crossed you get one! Don't see why she wouldn't give one since she'll see the pain you're in!

Sounds like the nursery's gettin there slowly. If it doesnt get done in time it won't matter that much really since Alex will be in his Moses basket for a wee while. Hopefully long enough for you to get finished.

Aw Karen. It'll be tough without kaiden around at hospital but hopefully you'll to rest and kaiden will be all excited when he visits to meet his new baby brother :) i hope everything goes well for you. I can't wait to see pics! :)

arelene, thats good you got a better sleep. Thinkin about Easter, you've got me thinkin. I'm gona make Easter nests like i used to with the kids at work lol. Pass some time lol.

Cherry- happy 38 weeks to us! Fingers crossed we don't have too long to wait now!


----------



## bbymc

good effort with the defuzz Karen! Lol. Not a clue how I'm gona manage to do mine when i need to!


----------



## arlene

Karen, I can't wait to finish up!! Feel so shattered!! Ended up having a wee nap for an hour before we went to the cinema last night, something I very very rarely did before being pregnant unless I had been out the night before!!I made some Easter Egg Nest cakes for my team this afternoon, gonna take them in on tuesday for my last day. I've attached a pic. 

Laura, I just noticed what your ticker says for 37 weeks :haha:

"No mommy, that's not another baby up your butt, just me locking into position for birth"

That's exactly how I feel today!!!! Feeling loads of pressure in my bum like I need to go or pass wind, but then I end up almost constipated! Sorry for TMI!! Lol. 

Everyone keeps asking if I'm nervous about it being so close but in all honesty, I'm not!! Really I just want to meet him already!! Lol xx
 



Attached Files:







Egg cAKES.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lj2245

I fell back asleep again at 11 and (apart from waking to change sides on the couch) have only just woken again and only because the dog licked me. Having some more pineapple. 

Have become so desperate I have been begging Stephen for a cup of semen :| Rejected the sex idea when he brought that up as I don't want to be a 'pity lay' haha. 

I started getting the baby in the bum feeling last week too :haha: 

I wish I weren't so tired or grumpy. I want to be glowing and nesting!! How are you people even able to make it to the kitchen never mind make cakes? 

Stephen's Dad is about having a heart attack in the nursery. He's been trying to do the 2nd skim on the ceiling (to cover minging artexy ceiling that was there before) and he sounds like a tennis player with all his grunting. I feel so bad for him, putting plaster on a ceiling must be excruciating! 

I don't feel bad enough to help though. :shrug:


----------



## Kaybee

Oh jeez, I actually have no energy. I need to go upstairs and pack mine, baby's and Kaiden's bags and pee and I just don't think I can. :sleep:

Me & Kaiden are not long back from lunch with my mum and her OH. I am stuffed which is making me more sleepy. I wold manage a cake though if anyone would care to bring me one :haha:

:rofl: @ Stephen's dad sounding like a tennis player. There is no way I could plaster a ceiling....I can't even paint one :haha:

Laura shall we all sign a petition for you to get a sweep from your MW tomorrow. I hope you do.

Eeeeeee by this time tomorrow I should hopefully have had my baby....that's crazy :wacko:


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, a lady I work with her DIL, also called Karen, was due the same day as me and has had her baby today. She had another girl :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

EVERYONE is having babies just now! It's crazy. I know about 20 people who have either just had a baby or are expecting in the next couple of months. My FIL and his wife are expecting 3 grandchildren in April! 1 is mine and the other 2 are his wife's children's babies! Crazy.


----------



## Cherrybump

BB- yay for being 38 weeks lol. Im being to think il just get to my due date over go over few days lol. 

Arlene those cakes look super yummy! lol

My sleep is weird right now. Ill wake up and toss and turn in a very light sleep feel like i cant switch off. Or ill lay awake for an hour or so :( some nights are ok can sleep right through without getting up for the loo lol. But i feel like im back in first trimester again i had been awake for 2 hours and felt like i needed to nap :S. 

the guy above me is starting to piss me right off!.. He's so heavy footed and yells at the game he's playing.dropping things to the floor or throwing them on the floor. I just banged up to get the guy to stop and he had the cheek to bang back down then it went quite for few mins then he jumped on my ceiling :S he needs shot like. I hope when paige arrives and she is crying i hope it loud enough to piss the wanker off lol. 

Oooh i hope you get your sweep hun. I so want mines to but i have to wait it out until my next app lol unless paige comes early :) 

Im starting to feel heavier down there when i walk and im sick of needing to poop all the time lol sometimes i get this pressure down there like she's trying to get her way out lol. 

Im off to Ryans mums for a roast soon. Yum! xxx


----------



## bbymc

lol. I had a right wee giggle at your last post there Laura lol. Bugger the cup of semen idea tho lol. Stick with the pineapple! Lol.

Its quite depressing reading about all you guys making soLol.ort of progress. Lol. I'm feeling nowt except exhausted and emotional lol! I just want things to get going! Lol.

The only reason I'm gona attempt to make Easter nests is to pass some time and act as a distraction lol. I prob won't even eat any since chocolate gives me horrendous heartburn lol.

Well after having a proper conversation with my cousin on Thursday about not touching our stuff we've came home today to find she's been at it again. I just lost it and became a total crying mess lol. So Ryan's talking to her tonight. I think he's finally realised how stressed she's made me and that she really is just blatantly ignoring us and showing zero respect. :(


----------



## lj2245

Ugh it doesn't sound like she's going to change. It's like she thinks you'll just keep letting her away with it. She obviously realises you are a kind person and is taking advantage. 

The pineapple has just given me heartburn, nothing else. :(

Progress? Are you kidding me? I'd kill to be in your shoes. Lol. When I had Shaun I plodded along nicely then woke up one day with contractions and knew instantly that was it. None of this weeks of guessing and pain and gunk coming out of me. When I think about the ridiculous things I've been trying to get my labour to progress from prodromal to real, I fear for my sanity! 

Stephen's Dad has finished the plastering and has left to go home already. He couldn't get out the door fast enough! He was supposed to be staying tonight and I have bought 10 pork chops for dinner lol. Looks like Tess will be getting some pork tonight, lucky dog! Lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont think pineapple works much for anyone lol. I had pineapple for few days and nothing really happen much. I get on of cramps but nothing else. :(

Oooooh what is it you use to make those chocolate nests lol. 

Think Arlene has start some baking going of in here lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Well, yeah Laura. I suppose if I had nothing then one day it all just started I'd be happy. But right now I feel like I'm always going to be pregnant. Lol. Why'd your FIL rush away? Did you not ask him to stay for tea again? He was prob knackered!

Yeah I don't think my cousin will change. It's a shame cos she's managed to alienate herself from most of her family and everyone was kinda feeling like living with us would help her learn. We're really trying to help her but there is only so much I can take! Everyone else has given up on her and if we chuck her out, she'll not really have anywhere else to go and we will have given up on her too. But we've tried to be fair and gave her clear guidance about what we expect and nothing seems to be changing. I've gotta put myself first now. So this is it. We are going to very explicit in telling her she's out if she doesn't change. If she doesn't heed that, then more fool her! I'm done with it!

Christine, to make the nests you just melt chocolate and add broken up shredded wheat cereal, put in cakes and add wee mini eggs on top


----------



## Kaybee

I have so many friends on FB either expecting a baby or recently had one. There must be a baby boom :haha:

Well I've made a start to the packing. Just stopped for a wee rest. Going to get a coffee and and a wee snack. I am so thirsty. Think it must of been the bacon in my all day breakfast.

:happydance: for the plastering being finished. He's probably away home to recover after doing the ceiling :haha:

I'm not making any progress either Emma. I would probably go over if I wasn't getting an ELCS and you'd probably have your baby before me :haha:

Christine I am so glad I don't have anyone living above me. What an inconsiderate ratbag. :grr:


----------



## lj2245

He left before we asked him to do anything else I think :haha:

You've been more patient than I would have been. I'd have made the last warning the final one!

I'm starving. Beginning to regret getting the pork chops, I have no energy to cook lol. Need to peel, parboil and roast potatoes too :( I would be happy with mash but Stephen hates it.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, cup of semen sounds awful!! Ha ha! I want bubs to stay put til 39 weeks at least. He can arrive any day after the 8th cos my weekend in Nottingham will be over! 

Emma, i'm glad Ryan's realised how much your cousin is stressing you out!! She only has herself to blame for alienating people by the sounds of it and she needs to learn. We have a similar scenario with my oldest step son. He joined the RAF a year ago, first time he's had a decent wage ever and he's got himself into loads of debt. He got two £30 tickets for driving in a bus lane which are now at £90 each and his grandad wanted us to take money off him and get them paid. Firstly we have no right to do that and secondly it won't teach him anything! Problem is, everything is registered at our address so it'll be my door the bailiffs come to if he doesn't pay.

Christine, the nests are well easy, exactly what Emma saisld. Shredded wheat, chocolate and mini eggs! Took me about 30mins to make 30. I was gonna make proper cupcakes but these are so much quicker!!


----------



## bbymc

Just tell Stephen you're making mash cos its easier and your struggling today. Surely he'll be fine with that?

Lol, Karen, I doubt I'd have my baby before you if you weren't having a section! My baby seems very cosy in there! Lol.

Yeah, I should have made the last warning the final one, but Ryan's soft. So he wants to give her another chance. I do feel kinda bad too, knowing that we're her last hope!


----------



## lj2245

Umm...I'm beginning to think I should have clarified that I was planning on using the semen on my cervix. I think I might have given the impression that I was going to drink it :haha:

He HATES mash so I'd be as well making nothing than make that lol. The roasties are in now though and I'm awfy glad because I'm starving and LOVE roast potatoes :) I have also peeled and chopped some carrots and am roasting them too with some honey :D I cannot wait for dinner :D


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. think i might have a little bash lol xxxx


----------



## bbymc

lol. Laura. I wasnt sure if you meant to use it on your cervix or to drink. Glad you clarified lol!

Arelene, your step son sounds like my brother lol. Thats what he's like! My cousin too mind you. No responsibility or care about how their crap affects others!

I'm just back from gettin a phone upgrade. Got a decent phone, better and cheaper tariff and a free tablet :) went to asda for shopping too. I'm totally shattered and sore now! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like a productive trip lol! I just ordered everything else I need for the nursery from B&Q online. Needed a new saw and mitre box and some adhesive lol. Can't be bothered going to Livingston for it all and cheaper to pay £5 delivery lol. 

Shaun and Stephen both have MOn-Thurs at work and school then Stephen is off for 9 days and Shaun for 2 weeks. If I have the baby within the 9 days Stephen's Paternity Leave will kick in after his holiday. I guess it's probably better baby stays inside until Friday!! It would make it easier if Shaun is at his Dads lol. 

I wonder how Karen is doing!


----------



## arlene

Glad you clarified that one Laura!! Lol. That's good that Stephen's got holidays before his pat leave as well. 

Emma, that sounds like a fab deal! John and I both got samsung galaxy tabs about 2 years ago. Cos Apple were taking Samsung to court over copyright, Tesco were trying to get them sold before they were forced to take them off the shelves and John's friend got us a staff discount so we got them dead cheap! 

Karen, update us if you can!! 

Well my hockey team have officially made the playoffs! We won tonight which means we'll face Belfast in the quarter finals next weekend. I did a lot of unpaid work for the team for about 3 years before I met John and I got a wee present from the club tonight for baby. So chuffed with it!! :happydance: I've attached a picture below, I absolutely love it! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Tonner Hockey Shirt.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lj2245

Aww that's brilliant :)


----------



## Kaybee

So we got Kaiden dropped off at MIL and he showed us out the door and was waving away from the window and I just made it in the car before bawling my eyes out :cry: I'm going to miss him so much :cry:

I had a couple of bits of toast and that's me not allowed to eat anything now since 10PM. Please let me be taken early tomorrow so I can eat and have a mug of tea. :haha: I thought I'd feel really nervous but so far am ok. No doubt the nerves will kick in tomorrow. 

Hopefully baby will play ball and wait until Friday Laura. Will you still ask MW for a sweep tomorrow? Hope your appointment goes well.

We got a recon galaxy tab about a year ago off ebay and its been great. Kaiden loves playing on it.

Aww Arlene that was nice of the team.


----------



## arlene

Aww Karen he'll be back with you before you know it! I'll be sneaking my phone to the loos to check here and fb for news tomorrow!! Hope it all goes well. 

Night night girls xx


----------



## bbymc

I hope all goes well tomorrow Karen. We'll all be thinking of you I'm sure.


----------



## lj2245

Eeeeeeekkkk! I spoke to you on FB already but gooooood luck Karen!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## lj2245

MW appointment was a bit disappointing. She couldn't do a sweep as baby's head wasn't engaged :( She said the contractions and shows are likely because baby's head is engaging and because he's back to back he's coming back out again, which is why it's stop and start, stop and start. She said it will continue until I get a good few really strong contractions which will engage him fully. I could be here for weeks yet lol. 

So depressed! I need a decent sleep :(


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura that sucks!! Did she give you any tips for getting him to turn round? Think I heard going on all fours over a ball can work as gravity helps them swing round if you get me? 

No word from Karen yet? Xx


----------



## lj2245

She said all the things to turn him I won't really be able to do as I can't go on all 4s due to my knackered pelvis but I've to try going on my ball and see if that helps. 

It's all on Alex! Lol.


----------



## lj2245

Ahhhh there's a photo of Karen's baby, Dylan, on FB :) AHHHHH he's lovely!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man im behind i got the comment on fb just now. I so forgot she was going in. Been bored so i gutted out the kitchen and move things around :|. 

So im guessing by the last comment Karen has had the little one now lol. congrats to her. 

Brillant news of your team getting through Arlene :). 

My bump likes to tighten up when paige is pushing out well thats what im hoping it is lol defo feeling her shifting around in here and its like stretching. I hope its not to far off now. My bump goes super tight when im walking and i get pressure down there to. Already had the diarrhea spell for past 2 days lol. Nesting has defo kick in to. 

Would like to think any point this week or next week would be amazing but im doubting my chances lol 

Hows everyone else xxx


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's a shame about the mw appt Laura. I hope he manages to turn round for you. He's fairly active though isn't he? So its quite possible he will move for you. Still a bit of a disappointment given that you've had some show and are so uncomfy! :-( Still, he's happy and well in there 

My mw appt was pretty non event. I've got a bit protein in my urine so they're sendin it to check for a UTI but the midwife thinks its just due to dehydration cos I've been ill. Other than that nothing's changed. Baby is still 1/5th engaged and in exactly the same position as always. Lol. So it looks like I'm in for the long haul lol. I asked her if she could guess baby's size and she estimated just over 7lbs atm. So pretty average.


----------



## lj2245

Same for mine, just over 7lbs at the moment :)


----------



## bbymc

If she's right, then baby will be bigger than I thought at birth :-\


----------



## lj2245

What size feet have you got?


----------



## bbymc

I've got big feet for my height. Size 6. Why?


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol when my midwife guessed Paiges weight she said she would be around 8lbs when born :S but people keep telling not to go with what she says as their babies have been smaller lol. I think my midwife takes alot of ladies in this area as everyone i know who's pregnant has her lol. x


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Yeah well I'm taking it with a pinch of salt as its just a guess at the end of the day x


----------



## lj2245

The bigger your shoe size, the bigger your pelvic....umm....space? They use feet size as a guide when assessing whether a woman will be able to birth a big baby. I am size 8 so I know I have no problem. Your size 6's are good too :)


----------



## Cherrybump

ooooh im a size 7 lol So i should be ok then to lol.. xxx


----------



## lj2245

:)


----------



## bbymc

Oh really!? That's good to know. Quite reassuring! 

I'm so sore tonight. My rib pain is so bad and my pelvis is the worst ever! I've been stuck on the couch for ages cos its too sore to move :-( think I'm gona go to bed soon just so I don't need to move again for a while.


----------



## lj2245

I sat on my ball and built the drawers for the nursery. I've put them in the hall outside the nursery so I can iron and put away baby's clothes :)


----------



## bbymc

Thats good. Every wee bit helps! Your pelvis any better?

We've hardly got any clothes for baby. Lots of vests and plain sleep suits but no actual clothes lol. Hopefully we'll get lots as gifts!


----------



## arlene

Hey girls.

We need to go look for a set of drawers for James. All of his stuff is sitting in a plastic box under our bed! John is going to build the Moses basket stand when he's off on friday too :) 

Last day at work for me today!! Finally!

Hope you're all feeling a bit better xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww I hope you have a good last day :)

I wish I'd got Ikea Malm drawers for our nursery. We have them in my room and Shaun's and they are sooo sturdy and roomy. I decided to get a matching nursery set though and the drawers are tiny. 

Emma, my pelvis is getting worse and worse. I could hardly sleep again last night. :(


----------



## bbymc

We went with ikea stuff to save money but also the drawers are pretty big and you can fit those organising box things in them too. It's a shame the drawers are on the small side laura. Fo you have much hanging space?

What a shame about your pelvis! Are you on crutches full time now? I really hope for your sake that Alex decides to come early! My pelvis is definitely getting worse too. I was sore to move before but now it never goes away at all :-(

Hooray for your last day at work Arlene! I bet you're relieved! Id have loved to work til this late on so you're lucky in a way lol. Now time to relax for a wee while b4 James comes along. You've not got much left to do for him coming have you?


----------



## Cherrybump

Have a nice last night hun :). 

I really wish i had a 2 bedroom house so i could give Paige her own room lol just need to keep bidding :(.

Sucks both of you have really sore pelvis. must be pretty tough moving around.

I dont have nothing really to update. Had a good sleep few aches and pains but nothing different lol xx


----------



## lj2245

My SPD isn't too bad during the day so I'm managing without the crutches. Tbh, moving about seems to help it. It's at night when I'm lying on my side that it's agony! 

I'm so excited. I'm going to iron and put away all the wee clothes today :) I can't believe I'm so excited about ironing!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i get that bored being in the house that i wanna go through to the bed room and pull out the drawers ive popped her clothes in and re put them back in again.. Im that bored or my nesting is getting the better of me lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Thats funny. I was thinking about just going and sorting stuff in the nursery. Nothing much to sort lol. Probably just end up folding and refolding the clothes lol. I just feel like I need to do something.

My pelvis is usually not bad during the day either cos I just power through it. Once im moving Im ok unless I overdo it, which I often do :-/ Yesterday was an acception though. Was sore all day! Usually I cant get out of bed at night and Ryan has to pull me up. I went into spasm last night too which was agony!!

Thats great you're managing without crutches though. Is your big pillow not helping at night anymore? Ive abandoned using pillows now. It used to help, but does nothing now!


----------



## lj2245

Nope, nothing helps. I'm having to pop the joins in my pelvis about 10 times a night just to get some relief! I also woke up with stiff hands so looks like the carpal tunnel is back but at least it's only for a couple of weeks this time!


----------



## bbymc

aww thats rotten luck! At least the end is in sight now though lol. I keep thinking only 2 weeks, if i think it might be closer to 4 weeks i think i might have a breakdown lol.

I was just reading a thread on 3rd tri about hospitals being overcrowded atm. Thats got me worried! :-/


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I posted on that thread. My midwife was banging on about the baby boom yesterday. I'm sure we will all be ok though! I only have Wishaw to go to so they need to let me in and find me a bed lol!


----------



## Cherrybump

I seen that thread to. I was like crap, can you image us all going at the same time.

BB its just under 2 weeks until our due date but yeah total of 4 weeks if we go over. I dont wanna go over im sooo ready for her now. Im done with being bored around the house and not able to go to far. I just went at got Juice with Ryan but we ended up getting cans lol must have took me a good few seconds to minutes to catch my breath back once we got back in the door lol. 

I went off and gutted a cupboard after my last post and i fixed one of the drawers of clothes lol my back is little sore and just under my boobs(ribs) is sore but its like numb-nest feeling :S think i might just take my bra off for a bit hate not wearing a bra though xxxx


----------



## bbymc

Im not worried that they won't have space for me but im really worried I wont get the care I need if they're understaffed or super busy. My sis on law had a horrendous first birth experience cos they were so busy. They basically left her and my brother to get on with it alone until the last minute. They were both terrified!


----------



## lj2245

I don't remember anyone being around much when I was in labour with Shaun. I preferred it that way though, it was nice and relaxing and we were given lots of privacy. I think I was checked every 4 hours, which is standard practice until something is happening!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg that must have been a scary experience for them both. I think i would panic alot more as its your first time and not to sure what is meant to be happening. Im little scared of the birth as it goes anyways still little concern with contractions lol ill post be posting like an idiot is this a contraction! lol it was all good until this point apart from first trimester lol x


----------



## bbymc

I've had a sore rib due to rib flare for weeks but since I've developed this horrible cold andbeencoughing loads its got way worse and I'm starting to think I've actually done some damage! It feels like I've cracked a rib or something. I thought it would get better over the last few days but it hasn't at all! :-( might go to the doc nxt week if its no better.

On a positive note, I've booked to get my hair cut on Thursday


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. 

Well first day of maternity leave and I'm awake at half six and can't get back to sleep! Wondering if this is natures way of preparing me for a baby! Lol. I got a massive big bath full of baby products from everyone in my department yesterday and a £20 voucher for the Disney Store from my team which I've been ordered to spend on myself!! Lol. So lucky to work with such a great bunch of people :) 

I've been getting some rib pain too emma, think it's more that he's running out of room and trying to stretch out which makes me feel that way too! Been feeling a lot more pressure in my pelvis as well. How is everyone else feeling? 

Oh, I finally got round to telling my mum that we just want the two of ua at the birth! She mentioned when I was there on monday night that I need to let her know when I'm in labour so she can get away from work and I was like "yeah, about that". I think she was a bit upset but I carried on the conversation to after I have him and stuff so she didn't have time to dwell on it and she seemed ok before I left her. Hopefully she understands! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww well done you :) You must feel so much relief now it's all out in the open :) I'm sure she's disappointed but hopefully she's thinking back to when she had babies and can understand how you feel :) 

It's crap you both have rib pain :( I haven't had any boots to the ribs this time, just the lungs!!) I'd definitely see the doc if it's not better. Pushing out a baby will be easier without sore ribs! 

Hurrah for haircuts! I'm thinking I might not bother, purely because I cannot be bothered going out in this snow! It's horrible. I am sooooo sick of it now. 

Arlene, you must have had nesting kick in big time lol. I have had it too but have also been suffering from constant exhaustion so it's been a daily battle for me!


----------



## arlene

I need to go to ikea and buy a set of drawers for all his clothes. They have a white Malm one for £35 so think we'll get that. 

I don't get rib pain all the time, just a couple of times through the day. 

I really want to go to the gyle and spend my disney voucher today! lol xx


----------



## lj2245

The Malm ones are brilliant. I have the white ones in my room and Shaun's room and they are SO sturdy and massive inside.


----------



## arlene

I had a 2 drawer malm set in the spare room til about a year ago and chucked it put cos we didn't need it! Lol. I remember it bring really sturdy though. Gonna get some of their drawer organiser things as well. Will need to wait til good friday though til John's off work so he can lift it! I need to get him to build the stand for the moses basket as well.

Think the dogs are enjoying mummy being home lol. They're both curled up on the floor in the patch of sunlight coming through the living room window. They're loving it!


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls. 

I had a terrible sleep last night. I feel like my ability to sleep at all has virtually disappeared. I was shattered at half 5 and forced myself to stay awake. Went to bed ar 9 and couldn't sleep til about 3am. Then woke about 3 times before getting up. I'm shattered now! 

Well done for speaking to your mum Arlene. She'll be disappointed but im sure she will understand. Ir will all be forgotten as soon as James arrives anyway I'm sure! Bet you're relieved to have it off your chest though! 

I was thinking your nesting seems to have kicked in Arlene. I was the same a few weeks ago but im too sore these days!

We have friends coming over for dinner on Thursday. I'm looking forward to seeing them but the last time we had friends over came late and so I felt sick with hunger and was shattered and sore. Then they ended up staying really late. It was not the same friends but I'm worried the same thing will happen.


----------



## bbymc

Btw Arlene check gumtree before you go to ikea. The malm drawers are so popular that they are always on there and always seem to be in great condition. We got ours from there and you would never know they are second hand. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think we are going to have a rubbish sleep from now on Emma :( I haven't slept for longer than an hour without waking in about 5 weeks now. I think I am getting used to waking in pain, cracking my pelvis, hauling myself round and going back to sleep now. I have been extremely tired the past week or so though. 

I'm sure baby is going to stay put for another couple of weeks at least. He seems happy in there and the BH's have been continuing but not progressing. I'm still losing plug but it's never significant amounts. We have so much to do with the nursery though so I'm happy for him to stay in for now :) We should have the nursery done completely by my due date so any time then would be awesome, Alex!


----------



## arlene

I just feel like I want to get everything ready for him. I got a text from my mum this mornign saying her friend from work says when I'm in labour I'll be telling John to get to F and screaming for my mum. She put lol at the end but I think she kinda meant it. I know I've never been through labour before but I honestly cant see me being like that. John is my world and I don't want to go through this with anyone but him. Does that sound naive?

I'll have a wee look at gumtree emma. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Nah not at all. I didn't scream, swear or call Darren names at all when I was having Shaun and my labour was long and painful! You're still completely in control and know you're having a baby at the end of it so it's horrible, but exciting too. I certainly didn't want my Mum. I don't speak to her now but I did have a relationship with her when I had Shaun.


----------



## bbymc

Well I'm not waking in pain thank god. I cant imagine how horrible that must be! :-( Broken or very little sleep seems to be part of the territory though. God knows how I will cope once baby is born! 

Its a shame you aren't progressing but then if it gives you time to get the nursery sorted you'll probably feel better. In some ways I wish we still had stuff to do
It would keep me busy and the days wouldn't drag so much!

I wonder how Karen is doing!


----------



## lj2245

I know :) I keep wondering if she's out of hospital yet, what weight baby was, etc :) The photo of the baby with Kaiden is so cute :)


----------



## bbymc

Im the opposite lol. I want my mum at the birth. Only to help ryan support me not take over. Just cos im reaaly close with my mum and even now when im ill or in pain, shes the best support ever. I could never have got through my severe morning sickness without either her or ryan. They are different in the support they offet so im hoping to have the best of both worlds


----------



## bbymc

Yeah me too. Kaiden looked so proud! I'm curious of Dylan's weight though. He looks a good size


----------



## lj2245

He does eh! He looks a lot like the photo of Kaiden when he was born :)


----------



## arlene

I wondered how she was getting on too :) 

See, I find that if I'm not well or upset the only person I want is John. We've never fought or anything, we always talk it out so I've never even bitched to my mum about him or us or anything. What goes on in our relationship is ours. I think my mum thinks we're closer than we are if you know what I mean? She's an only child and Inever really had a long term relationship before I met J, and when my dad was being an a**e to her, I was the one she came too. Does that make sense? She also wants to take time off work when J goes back to work but I don't know that I'll need/want her too but I don't want to seem ungrateful. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm. Seems like she's just trying to be helpful but is maybe a bit too keen. Why does she think you'll need help once John is back at work? It might be nice for you I suppose but then it might be a bit smothering. 

Maybe its more about her desperation to be involved rather than you actually needing her help?


----------



## lj2245

Seems like your Mum just loves you a lot and wants to try and help you. Her baby is having a baby :haha:


----------



## arlene

I think so. My SIL was quite protective of my nephew for a while, wouldn't let anyone watch him for ages etc and I think she feels cos I'm her daughter instead of her DIL that she'll be more involved. It's a really hard one to get around xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah absolutely. It's different when it's your own daughter having a baby and not your DIL. She had probably been looking forward to this for years! It might be nice to let her be involved a little in some ways, it's a special time for her too and maybe you can find something to delegate to her lol.


----------



## arlene

I know. i just feel like an ungrateful and moany little sod and that's not how I mean it. Anywho, how are we all feeling today? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah. Its definitely different. My mum is quite obviously more excited that its me having the baby rather than my SIL. My mum hasnt been involved as much as she'd have liked with them so she's super keen to help with my baby. I plan to let her be as involved as she wants but not enough to take over. 

Im feelin ok today. Totally exhausted though. Been in and out of bed all day so far. Wana go in the bath to ease my hip and rib pain but I can't face it yet. Even that is exhausting lol. Waitin on Ryan coming back with a greggs for me  and my cousin stayed out somewhere last night so I've had a wee break from her which has been lovely!!

How you feeling? Enjoyin your time off?


----------



## lj2245

I have been 'nesting' again as much as my body lets me! Have built up my gliding chair and footstool, cleared out the hall, hoovered all the carpets and brushed and mopped all the floors. I am just about to start setting up the steriliser.

I've had terrible BH's again for the past hour or so :( Nothing that I'm able to time though, it's just like constant period pain :(


----------



## arlene

I've got chicken defrosting for dinner, just sitting sorting through all the clothes we've been given and putting them in age piles lol. Been given loads from work and family so want to put the older stuff away in a box for now. I now have more nappies and wipes than you can shake a stick at! 2 packs of pampers newborn 1, a pack of size 2, a pack of asda size 1 and two packs of tesco size 2, plus 10 packs of wipes!! Lol. 

I'm gonna go for a bath later on I think, my back has been a bit sore today :( xx


----------



## bbymc

God you girls are motivated today! Well done. Most I'm probably gona do all week is get my hair cut tomorrow, have our friends over for tea and possibly make the Easter nests. Still not got round to that yet lol.

We desperately need to get a decent dog guard for our car before baby comes. We had one but it wasn't very safe so need a better one. My dad has an old one he says might fit our car and has agreed to try and fit it since he's a mechanic. Problem is, every time I mention it he says he's too busy. :-\


----------



## arlene

Aww that's not good emma. Take it your dogs won't stay in the boot of the car? Our two are really good, they don't try and jump over at all, mostly in kine there's only enough space to fit their heads between the back window and the back seat!! Lol. 

I think I'm feeling bored already and I've only been off one day! Lol. Only thing I can't really do is the hoovering cos my pelvis feels so sore. Now that I've sat down though I feel knackered! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Nah both dogs stay in the boot no problem. We don't have a guard up atm. But both dogs are big so if we crashed and they came through into the body of the car, which is very possible, the impact would easily kill them and us. We took the risk with just us, but I'm not doing it with a baby in the car. So its more about keeping them and us safe rather than stopping them jumping into the car.

I've not really been able t o Hoover for ages. I managed it last week but suffered. Only did it cos we had someone coming over lol. We've got friends coming over tomorrow but thankfully Ryan is off and he will insist that he does it


----------



## arlene

Aww I've been asking John to do it when we've had people coming to see the flat. 

James keeps wriggling and it's really really painful :( He just keeps catching me every so often xx


----------



## bbymc

So does my baby. It was cute at first cos I could see bits sticking out. But now its just painful and often makes me jump lol


----------



## lj2245

I can't stop hoovering! I'm at it about 5 times a day :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Hi ladies, we are home :happydance:

Dylan is doing great. He was a dinky 7lb 11oz and the ELCS went really smoothly. We got to ninewells just after 8am and he was born at 10.09 and the whole time between getting there and him being born there were people checking me over etc so not really any time to sit and panic about it. We transferred to perth midwife unit yesterday and stayed there for a night before getting home today. The staff in both hospitals were brill and dundee was really busy. Think there were 16 babies on my ward! 

Kaiden is loving being a big brother. He keeps asking to hold Dylan and is always stroking and kissing him :cloud9: :cloud9: its so lovely. 

Hope you are all ok. Will pop back as soon as I can. :kiss:


----------



## arlene

Aww lovely to hear from you Karen!! Glad everything went smoothly and you're all doing so well!! xx


----------



## bbymc

Great news Karen. Glad you gad a good experience and you're both doing well. What a good weight he was.  Its fab that kaiden is such a loving big brother! Fingers crossed both boys behave well for you now you're all home!  Enjoy family time!  Your two boys are adorable. Time to show them off.


----------



## lj2245

Bliss :)


----------



## arlene

Just a wee warning ladies that tonight's episode of One Born includes a couple who's baby passed away very very young. I'm gonna try and watch it but no doubt I'll be sobbing. Just to warn you! Xx


----------



## arlene

Anyone else getting really sharp pains like their bladder is being used as a squeezy stress ball?? I've been getting them on and off. I don't think it's kuch to worry about since it always happens when James is moving around, I'm guessing he's just running out of room? I've just been for a bath and ended up lying almost face down with my bump in the water. Decided rather than tense up with the pain I would try and breathe through it as if it were a contraction, does that sound daft? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yes!! And what's even funnier is I was lying face down in the bath last night too :haha:


----------



## arlene

It was really painful! Got them for a while in bed last night too. Managed to sleep til 8 this morning, still feel a bit shattered though! What does everyone have planned for today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Stephen says I've to relax because I did so much yesterday but I can't. I still feel so anxious, like I need to keep doing things! I'll do housework and build furniture until Stephen finishes at 2:30 then I'll get him to go and buy me some magazines so I can lie in the bath :) 

Then it's fajitas for dinner. 

I really need to hoover out my car and clean the boot. We brought the plaster home in it and it's everywhere. It's just so cold out there though. I would kill for a day without snow!


----------



## arlene

I hoovered my car the other week but it could be do with a going over again. I've got mats in the boot for the dogs and think I'll need to bring them in and do them with our big hoover. The one at the garage just wouldn't lift the hairs!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

The snow isn't that bad here. Thankfully. 

Sounds like your nesting has gone into overdrive laura. Maybe thats a sign Alex is comin soon!  Well done for being so motivated! !

Ryan's cooking roast ham for our tea. It'll be so tasty. He's funny. He thinks he's the next Gordon Ramsey. He made chutney and coconut ice cream yesterday. Not together obviously lol. Then today he's making the roast. Lol. I'm definitely not going to complain lol.

All I've got planned for today is my haircut. So looking forward to cutting some of the length off. Bit worried about sitting so long in the same position though. I'll end up stuck and sore! :-/


----------



## lj2245

Lol you're so lucky he can cook. Stephen can't cook. He can follow recipes ok I guess but ALWAYS makes such a mess that by the time I've cleaned it up I'd have been as well cooking myself :)

Stephen's Dad has offered to come over this weekend to help with the painting :) I'm so excited to get it all finished :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Im 4 pages behind lol.

Arlene- glad you finally told your mum and she seemed ok.

I never came online yesterday as i had a really crappy sleep tuesday night. Tossed and turned so much. I was aching all over felt weak and my muscles felt sore like i pulled something. Just wanted to sleep all day yesterday. Went and seen GIjoe2 which was good but near the start i wanted to cry. Not telling you what happens incase your wanting to see it lol. 

Hope your all keeping well and arent to sore aswell lol.


----------



## arlene

We wanted to see that too but John is on call til next Wednesday morning so cinema trips are a no go :( We saw Parker the other night, the new Jason Statham one, it was alright. We've got unlimited cards for Cineworld which are £16 a month but I think we're gonna have to give them up when James arrives :( xx


----------



## bbymc

That's fab stephen's dad offered to help again this weekend! Looks you will be finished by Alex's arrival after all  you gona cook his tea again?

I don't even remember the last time I was at the cinema. Lol. Not sure I could sit through a whole film now though. My brother and his wife used to have unlimited passes but gave them up when my first niece was born as they just never had the time any more.

I just found out that Ryan entered a competition to win corporate tickets to some zoo place in Livingston and he won. So we have a year family pass to use whenever we want now!


----------



## lj2245

Five Sisters? Shaun loves going there :) There's no massive animals or anything, it's all very petting zoo-ish but it's fab and they have an AMAZING soft play :)


----------



## bbymc

Aye. That's it. I figured it'd be more like a petting zoo place. Its probably one of the only places near Edinburgh that I haven't been to for kids lol. The pass is for 2 adults and 2 kids. Not sure how it works yet but we could go one time. Not sure, but it might be possible for you just to use it and go with stephen, shaun and alex.


----------



## arlene

Five sisters is great! Really good for young kids, you can get so close to the animals. I'm sure they do a thing where you can pay extra and go into the enclosure and feed the ring tailed lemurs, there's a bench you sit on and they clamber all over you, it's fab! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh yeah i wanna see parker, Love Jason :D lol. 
last thing i was before that was die hard lol and im hoping to go see fast 6 so my mum or someone will have to babysit for me :) lol no way am i missing out on that lol. 

Oooh nice win lol never heard of the place before as i always go to edinburgh zoo lol which im looking forward to going to again once i can manage it lol xxx


----------



## arlene

I'm clearly far too hormonal, I'm now blubbering at Greys Anatomy!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls. We are not long back from taking Kaiden to a birthday party. It was over lunch so me, Dave and Dylan went for some lunch in the cafe bit and the little superstar slept through it so I got my lunch in peace. :happydance: Scared I jinx it but so far I have been quite lucky at meal times. 

BTW Dave isnt going away this weekend. He is working sat tho but sure I can cope for a day.


----------



## arlene

Glad to hear you're all getting on ok Karen! Dylan sounds like a wee star!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Ahh I was going to ask if he was still going away :) Glad you are getting on well. You must be doing good to be going to parties 3 days after a section! 

I just burned all the fingertips on my right hand when I stupidly cleaned the cooker RIGHT after I turned the rings off after making dinner. What a moron! Any kind of mess is making me SO anxious right now.


----------



## Kaybee

I wouldnt of gone if Dave hadn't been there to run after him and I knew there would be a few mums on hand to help too. 

That five sisters place sounds good. And free is always a bonus.

We are wanting to see fast 6 too. Really enjoyed 5. We hardly ever go to the cinema. The last thing we went to see was breaking dawn part 2 and before that was fast 5 :haha:

Go to go my dinner ready :thumbup:


----------



## bbymc

Aw well done for getting out and about so soon karen! Glad dylan's doing well. Must have been nnice to be out as a family and get lunch in peace  you must be so relieved that Dave isn't going away now! Btw, meant to ask, does Dylan have a middle name?

Laura you seem to have gone nesting crazy lol. Bet it feels fab to be getting all organised though?

We had friends over tonight. Was lovely to see them. Bit scary to think the next time we see them we'll be parents! !


----------



## bbymc

Well I seem to have developed a really annoyin symptom of pregnancy in the last week. Ive got horrendouly itchy hands, arms and soles of my feet! Random eh? Apparently its down to an increase in estrogen. Its so annoyin though cos there is nothing I can do and its just another thing keeping me up at night!


----------



## lj2245

Ooohh I have had itchy legs the whole of this pregnancy and the last one too! I have scabby bits from scratching in my sleep lol. It's strange how it's something that's become normal now thought haha! 

We only have a couple of weeks to go...then we will have a whole new bunch of things to moan about :D 

Shaun has been awake since 7am. I'm sooo tired. We had breakfast and got ready, intending to go shopping at 9 but we're both cuddled on the couch watching Spongebob now lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Emma that does sound annoying. Hopefully it stops soon or goes as soon as baby is here.

Hehe its funny to think that its actually Dylan's due date today! 

It was lovely getting out yesterday. Just as our dinner was ready last night Kaiden was really sick bless him. He was really white and quite hot, but no temp. He' s never been ill like that before somwas a bit of a worry. Dont know if its a bug or if it was too much jumping on the bouncy castle at the party....altho we had been a while?!

Laura thats great you may have the nursery before Alex arrives. Really looking forward to seeing some pics. Hows the burnt fingers today?


----------



## arlene

I've had itchy hands a couple of times as well. 

I had than on wednesday as well Laura, first day on mat leave and I was up at half six! Lol.

We're gonna go to ikea today I think. Fancy a wee wander round and some lunch! :) xx


----------



## bbymc

Ive been up since half 5. No idea why. I think a wee snuggle on the sofa and spongebob sounds
much more inviting than shopping lol. Good choice.

Poor wee kaiden. Does he seem better today or do you think he's g
got a wee bug? Fingers crossed its not!!

Arlene Ikea will be packed today what with everyone off for easter! Good luck. We often go just for a wee lunch lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

Arlene ive had days like that when i start mat leave to was scary getting up so early and not even working. My working hours are 1-5 lol so i had no reason to be up so early :( 

i was going to drag my sister asda today but i think ill leave it until tomorrow feeling pretty lazy this week due to feeling crap 2 days. Need to get myself out the house though feel trapped in here and could use some good old air lol. Just haven't told my sister she's chimming me yet lol. 

Glad its a holiday but why do they need to take our day time telly of and put crap on lol nothing to laugh at or be entertained by lol 


Oooh i seen twilight to lol im huge fan im waiting for them to bring all the dvds out as a boxset before buying any of the dvds lol.. :)


----------



## bbymc

My nausea has reared its ugly head again today blerrghhh!


----------



## lj2245

Oohh Emma, that could be a 'clear out' starting?? 

How's Kaiden, Karen? 

We are back from shopping, have made Easter Nests and are now back on the couch watching Spongebob again hehe :)


----------



## bbymc

I hope so. It's horrendous. I'm sitting with a bucket but yet to actually be sick! :-( I wish I would be sick. I'd probably feel better! It's like going back in time to before 12 weeks. I hope it doesn't last!

I made Easter nests yesterday. Then I ate 4 of them myself lol.

Turns out Ryan actually won 2 corporate passes for 5 sisters not just one lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden seems ok today. Him and Dave are away out to the park with his balance bike. I was hoping to get out for a bit too but am sat waiting on the HV that was meant to be here between 1-2. :growlmad:

Cherry that reminds me I need to do some food shopping online.

Am sat getting hungry catching up on masterchef.


----------



## arlene

Hello ladies. Emma I hope your nausea goes, although Laura might be right it could be a sign! Lol. 

Karen, glad you're all well and Kaiden is feeling better! 

Ikea was pretty busy but we basically went in and got what we needed and left! Got a 4 drawer Malm set for £55 and some of the organiser inserts. We've just built that and the moses basket stand and moved things around in the spare room so I'm now pooped! Gonna wait til tomorrow or sunday to put the clothes away! Xx


----------



## bbymc

I've just been lookin on the third tri forum and found this...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html

Main symptom is itchy hand and feet. Just totally made myself all worried now! :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Emma have you spoken to your MW or GP about your itching? I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. I dont know much about OC. My friend had itching in late pregnancy and was tested and was fine. I would say speak to your MW if you havent already. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

No I haven't cos it was minor itching before, but in the last day or two its becoming unbearable! My next appointment isn't til after my due date either. Not sure what to do. I don't wana worry, but I don't wana just ignore it either. :-(


----------



## arlene

Just give them a call emma. Your community midwifr might be off cos of easter but you could get an on call midwife xx


----------



## bbymc

Spoke to mw and she told me to phone triage. They've told me to go up ASAP so I can have some blood tests done. Just headin up there now. :-/


----------



## lj2245

Good luck :flower: I'm sure everything will be fine but you're definitely best to get checked! Let us know how you get on asap x


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw man i hope its nothing to worry about. Keep us posting hun.

I just made wee list for going to the shop tomorrow lol. going to pick up prune juice see if i can sort these bowels out lol. 

Ooh everyone is making those easter nest cakes lol there going to be pretty popular when one little ones can eat solids lol xxx


----------



## arlene

Good luck emma, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## bbymc

Well they put me on a trace and checked my bp periodically for an hour and took blood. Baby is fine but my bp is higher than they would like and I have protein in my urine.They've given me a tablet to take it down but they aren't letting me leave until the bloods have been checked and until they can see that the tablet has bought my bp down.

Doc says if bloods come back normal and tablet for bp works then I can go but she gave the distinct impression that that wasn't likely and even discussed the possibility of inducing me tonight! I think its most likely I'll be kept in to be monitored though. :-/ Really wasnt expecting that!! Now just gotta wait and see what the blood tells us.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hope the results come back good for you. wouldnt be a bad thing if you got induced though we're only a week from out due date to. 

Will keep an eye out for your updates and will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## arlene

Can't believe they're thinking of inducing you tonight Emma!! Keep us updated!.xx


----------



## Kaybee

Keep us updated Emma. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Fuck! I have got that liver disorder! So due to that, my raised bp and tje fact that my mum had severe pre eclampsia with me, they are keeping me in and starting the induction process tonight!! Im in total shock! :-/


----------



## Kaybee

Oh Emma, :hugs: you will get to meet your baby soon. Hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

Will the disorder go away once baby here? I don't know too much about it. 

Thinking of you. Keep us updated when you can. :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

Wow. Just as well you phoned! Looks like you're next!! :) keep us updated. Good luck! You'll do grand :)


----------



## bbymc

Yeah. It goes away as soon as baby comes. They said if it was just that then they would induce me on mydue date but given my high bp they don't see the point in hanging around. Im in the best place but its bloody scary lol. I`ll keep uou posted although I'll be here for a while!! Cant get hold of ryan either.


----------



## arlene

So glad you phoned and got checked Emma!! Good luck, and I'm sure everything will be fine!! Can't believe you're gonna meet your baba so soon! Will be thinking of you. Keep us posted!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Ooohh any final bets on sex?? I'm going for a girl! It's so exciting, you're the only team yellow!!


----------



## Cherrybump

girls sorry no time to read comments my waters have just gone. Have to go into hospital to be checked out Aaaaaaah!!!!!. 

Litteraly stood up thinking i need to pee and a gush a water came pouring out i was like i just never pee'd myself.. Went and wiped and there was some plug... Lovely :( lol


----------



## lj2245

Jesus!!! You're all having babies tonight!!! What the hell!!?!? 

Arlene? Is James still comfy in there?

Good luck Christine! Let the race begin lol!!


----------



## lj2245

I'm going to have to drag Alex out kicking and screaming!


----------



## arlene

Oh my god!! Christine I just saw your post!! Eek! It's all go tonight!! Lol. No Laura, he's still firmly in there at the moment!! Lol. Good luck girlies!!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Eeeeeeeeeeeee how freakin exciting girls. :wohoo::wohoo: BABIES are coming :haha: I thought Dylan would be a couple of weeks older than the next one.

I'll be thinking about you both. Any luck getting Ryan yet? Are you on your own?

I'll say another boy...only so we have both options covered. I am never any good at guessing :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I just noticed what my ticker thing is saying this week. Charming!!


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> I just noticed what my ticker thing is saying this week. Charming!!

:rofl:


----------



## arlene

Oh my god!! Christine I just saw your post!! Eek! It's all go tonight!! Lol. No Laura, he's still firmly in there at the moment!! Lol. Good luck girlies!!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I've just got around to updating my signature :thumbup:


----------



## arlene

Don't know why my last post went on twice! Lol. I haven't changed mine since my 12 weeks scan. 

I'm getting jealous of these babies arriving but I'm still being selfish and hoping James stays put til after next weekend so I can go to the playoffs! Lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww :) 

I can't believe he's 4 days already! Remember we were saying 9 days to go? That means 2 weeks have gone by since then. No chance!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: yeah I remember thinking it would really drag.


----------



## arlene

It's nuts to think he's almost a week old already Karen! 

John's on call this week and cos his work laptop is rubbish he's having to go into the office at half nine on a friday night! How rubbish! Xx


----------



## lj2245

:( That's rubbish :( 

Stephen has a week off then he's starting a 6 week stint of nightshift next Sat. I'm hoping baby comes before then so he can just go straight into his paternity leave.


----------



## arlene

Yeah it's pretty crap. He gets paid double time from today til monday cos it's bank hols and the weekend so I always think of the pennies. Still sucks though. Stupid criminals! Xx


----------



## lj2245

What does he do? 

I guess it's stupid criminals with Stephen too considering he's a mental health nurse working in the State Hospital Carstairs with convicted nutjobs lol.


----------



## arlene

Something similar Laura, he's a police officer! Lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol :) Stephen wanted to do that but was put off by the hours. Doh! Wonder why he thought becoming a MH Nurse would be better haha !


----------



## arlene

Ha ha! Yeah, public sector isn't great for hours! His overtime pay is pretty good though :) xx


----------



## lj2245

Stephen's is the same :) He worked Xmas Eve, Xmas Day, Boxing Day, New Years Eve, New Years Day and the 2nd Jan and his wages for those were amazing. He got taxed something like 1200 in December's wage though which was a total kick in the teeth! 

Just realised all these April babies will be March babies! :)


----------



## arlene

Yeah J is the same. He pays about 13% to his pension as well, it's sickening sometimes! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

Been here 7 hours and still waiting on a bed! ! :-(


----------



## lj2245

Christ sakes. I just woke to turn and found stuff all over the bed and shit myself but turns out it was a chocolate egg Stephen left in the bed!!! Men!!! Thought I'd check for progress. 

Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies hope ur all well, congrats Karen on ur baby boy Dylan. Xxx


----------



## bbymc

Well it's 4am and I need to stay awake so thought I'd update.

We didnt get a bed until 2am and its taken til now for the doc to come and put the pessary in. Gotta stay awake now and on a trace until about 5am before im allowed sleep. 

The pessary looked so inoffensive but wow it was scratchy going in! She could get a fingertip in my cervix so I was heading in the right direction anyway 

Bad news now is that the pessary has to come out in 24 hours which means they will wake me at 4am! :-(


----------



## lj2245

Will you not be in labour/ have had the baby in 24 hours??


----------



## bbymc

Maybe not. I've had the pessary which they leave in for 24 hours. Then once its out they just monitor me for 24 hours. Then I'll get a hormone gel put in every 6 hours. At some point if possible they will break my waters but if none of it works and my waters cant be broken then they start the whole process again. Ive been told to expect it to take at least 3 days! :(


----------



## lj2245

Flipping heck. Can u have visitors? Be shit if you're on your own all that time :(


----------



## arlene

Aww hope things move quickly for you Emma! Wonder how Christine is getting on as well!! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Emma hope its not too long Hun..x

Oh and I read on Another thread cherrybump was going for an emergency section as Paige was breech. X


----------



## Kaybee

Oh Emma I feel your pain. I had to go through all that with Kaiden. Started with the pessary on the Mon lunch time and my waters finally went around 3AM on the Thurs morning. Then went down to labour & delivery that morning after breakfast and put on the drip. Its a long process but in the first few days I seen a lot of ladies progress quicker than me. Kaiden just didn't want to come out. :haha: You were allowed up and about and visitors until you go to L&D. Well in ninewells that was the case.

Wonder how Christine is getting on?

Thanks Cheryl. Hope you are well.

Anyone else planning on having a baby today? :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm hoping my boys coming the day we're booked in..x


----------



## arlene

Hope everything's ok with Christine! I had a friend who was in labour about 21 hours and got to 10cm only to find out her wee boy was breech and had to get an emergency section as well. 

Think James is definitely going to be an April baby! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm still getting lots of cramps and BH's and plug but still nothing labour wise. He's still engaging and changing his mind! I'll probably stay like this until way after my due date :haha:

Hope Christine is getting on ok! 

Our nursery is taking longer than expected (again) because Stephen had man cold yesterday and the day before. We went in this morning to sand the plaster and scrape all the plaster that had got on the floorboards. It was soooooo dusty so we didn't manage to finish. In any case, the plaster is taking longer than expected to dry out and we can't start painting until it does. Looks like we'll be at the end of next week before it's done!


----------



## bbymc

Im allowed 1 person in with me whenever so my mum is comin in the now and ryan will be in later. Think my bro and his family are gona pop in at visiting time too.

My last trace said I was contracting but I couldnt feel it. I think im starting to feel somethin now tho. Fingers crossed! I'm praying it doesnt take too long! And im hoping the pessary stays put. It was really sore going in!

What a shame for Christine. I thought I might see her but no such luck!


----------



## arlene

Just had a wee look on Christine's facebook and she hasn't posted anything herself but quite a few people have said congrats so I'm guessing she and Paige are both doing well! 

As an aside, anyone else think it's out of line to post it on facebook before mum or dad have had a chance? I know when James arrives we'll be texting and calling some people but we're gonna ask that no one posts anything on facebook til we get the chance. I just don't want people finding out from anyone but anyone but us if you know what I mean? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I'm a bit funny like that too, which is why I didn't mention any names when I posted about people being in labour. When I got married I said no one was allowed to post any photos until I had posted the official ones. It will be the same with the baby, I will prob post my own updates but don't want any announcements or photos unless they come from me or Stephen!


----------



## arlene

Yeah I'm the same. I'm really good friends with some girls I used to work with and the second one to have her baby last feb didn't text us to tell us, we found out through facebook, I was so annoyed at her. Her waters broke at 1am and we knew by lunch time she was on her way to hospital but by 10am the following morning we still hadn't heard from her and were starting to worry. She'd had an emergency section and thought "it was just easier" to put it on fb rather than send us a quick text first. This was after 7 months of talking about nothing but her pregnancy!! Mini rant over! Lol. We actually haven't spoken since November then she text me on Thursday asking how me and the bump were! 

Anyhoo! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

I'm a bot funny about that too
I'll be asking everyone not to post anythin until we have! I was a bit annoyed last night as ryan's sis posted a status and tagged us in it. We only told immediate family so it wouldnt get broadcast. Then she bloody broadcast it!


----------



## lj2245

Pain in the ass Emma! 

Mentally willing your cervix to dilate!! A sentence I never though I would say, but there you go!


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma that sucks!! 

Christine has posted a picture of Paige on facebook, she's gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Awww :) 

Move it Alex!


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma that sucks!! 

Christine has posted a picture of Paige on facebook, she's gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Keep your fingers crossed for me. If I've progressed far enough tonight they will break my waters and I'll be off to labour ward.


----------



## lj2245

Ahhhhh that's awesome :) I am so jealous. 

Even managed to convince Stephen to DTD...but nothing :(


----------



## arlene

Good luck Emma! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Good luck Emma.


----------



## arlene

Morning girls. How are we? John was up from 3am this morning cos he's on call :( I woke up this morning, my right hip is super sore and I just feel really crappy and tired and cry-y for no reason! :( Not a good start xx


----------



## lj2245

Ugh I've been up and down all night. Went to bed early last night so don't feel too bad but had another false start at 5am when I had proper contractions that stopped after an hour. Fed up now.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, I saw your fb post when I woke up at five to see if J was still working. He's only had about 4 hours sleep. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Wonder how Emma is getting on?! 

Laura how annoying these false starts and BHs must be....I think that might be worse than getting no labour signs. 

My sister and her family are coming to visit and meet Dylan today.


----------



## lj2245

How is Dylan? Is Kaiden still enjoying being a big brother? 

Last I heard from Emma was at 6am when she was 2cm dilated, had been given a sweep and was told she'd be transferred to the labour ward this morning to have her waters broken. It's all exciting! Looks like today might be the day!


----------



## bbymc

Well waters have been broken, which was no easy task! And ive been for a wander. Currently on birthing ball but it looks like contractions may have stalled :-(

The ward is quiet just now though so if contractions pick up im allowed in the birthing pool.


----------



## lj2245

Fingers crossed for you! Stick to your guns if that's what you want. No need for the drip if you're happy with the level of pain and can manage as you have!


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan is doing well. He got weighed yesterday and
has only lost 90g so MW was pleased with him. Kaiden is still enjoying being big bro. A couple of times when Dylan has cried Kaiden has lifted his top up and said he'd give him a feed :haha:

Emma hope things are progressing well.


----------



## lj2245

Hehehe I wonder what Shaun will make of me BFing! I have told him my boobs will be feeding the baby as his cousin is bottle fed and he says he wants to feed Alex but I don't think he believes me! 

We got the first coat of paint done in the nursery today. Because it's been plastered we had to do a coat of a mix of 50% white matt emulsion with 50% water. It should dry by tomorrow then we can give the ceiling a proper white paint then start on the walls. I cannot wait to get it done, it's doing my head right in! The whole house is covered in plaster dust and it doesn't matter how much I dust or hoover.


----------



## arlene

Emma, hope everything goes smoothly for you hun! 

Laura that's funny re the bf! Glad you're getting the nursery sorted! I got all the newborn, 0-3 and 3-6 month clothes put away in the drawers yesterday. Managed to fit all the wipes and nappies in the drawers as well, makes the box room look a fair bit tidier! 

That's a pretty good weight for Dylan, they normally lose a wee bit in the first week don't they? Glad Kaiden is enjoying being a big brother. 

John jas been working so much this weekend :( fortunately he's been able to do most of it from home and is on double time but he was up from 3am til after 7 dealing with stuff this morning and the phone has just gone again now! Xx


----------



## lj2245

That's rubbish :( is he taking paternity leave when James arrives?


----------



## arlene

It's not too bad, he only goes on call for a week and it works out 1 in every 5 or 6. Plus cos it's easter he's on double time fri and monday as well as yesterday and today. Yeah, he's got all his paperwork sorted for pat leave, just a case of letting them know when I go into labour xx


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. How are we today? John was in work this morning, came home and got a call to go back in after about 45 minutes!! I'm now tucked up on the couch watching Baby ER, it's an american show that's on the home and health channel. A bit OBEM-ish xx


----------



## bbymc

Well. Long story short. I ended up getting an epidural and hormone drip. After contracting all day and night I got stuck at 8cm and baby was distressed so I ended up being rushed off to get an ECS at 11 this morning. The whole experience was horrible.

On the bright side, we had a gorgeous baby boy born at 11.10am. He's 6lbs 12oz and called Lewis Christopher. Im recovering ok and Lewis is a wee star. Very content and breastfeeding well


----------



## Kaybee

Awww congratulations on your baby boy Lewis cant wait to see pics. Fancy that though, another boy.....and I was right! Think thats the first time ever:haha: good that he is BF well :thumbup:

Sorry you didnt have the labour/birth experience you were hoping for :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats on ur baby boy :) I bet Lewis is just perfect. Xx


----------



## lj2245

A boy!!! No way, I don't believe you :haha: I was SO sure you'd have a girl. First time I've been wrong hehe :) congratulations :) sorry you ended up having a section after all you went through but like I said earlier, it's just a small part of a much bigger picture and now you can get on with enjoying him :)


----------



## arlene

Welcome to the world Lewis!! Can't wait to see pics Emma, although I haven't been on FB yet!! I bet he's perfect! Sorry, things didn't go the way you planned but at least he's here safely! So Paige is the only girl in our group! Cheryl, do you know what you're having? 

I feel like I want to eat all the time today. Had a chippy about half seven - eightish and although I don't feel hungry, I do feel like I want to eat! What's all that about!! Still I've only put on 2 stone 7lbs since I found out I was pregnant which I reckon is pretty good going!! xx


----------



## lj2245

I got weighed at my last midwife appt and for some reason have only put on 3lbs lol! No idea how that happened as I have also been hungry lately and have eaten like a horse!!


----------



## arlene

Have you been getting weighed at each appointment? I got weighed at my booking in appointment but I know I was 14st 3lbs as I weighed myself 2 days after my bfp cos I was on a Tesco Diet Plan.Weighed myself this morning and I'm 16st 10lbs. I haven't bee weighed by my midwife since and she hasn't said anything since. To be honest though, I think all my weight has gone on my bump and boobs, like I haven't put on any weight on my face and I don't think you can tell I'm pregnant from the back until I start waddling!! Lol


----------



## lj2245

No I got weighed at 4 weeks and at my last appt only!


----------



## arlene

Morning ladies. 

I have my 38 week appointment today. John was pestering me to ask of I'm still ok to travel to Nottingham this weekend and was like "See what she says, and you better not lie to me!" Lol. I think he's just worried he'll end up sleeping in the car if I'm in hospital there beyond Monday and about me having to walk to the rink and back. I figure I can always jump in a taxi if I'm sore though, it's not too far. 

Christine, how did you get on bringing Paige home yesterday? 

I saw pictures of Lewis on facebook yesterday, he's a wee stunner! Xx


----------



## lj2245

He's gorgeous isn't he? I love the one her brother took. How they got a newborn to smile is beyond me! 

All your little babies are lovely and I just want mine out now :( waaaaaa!!!!


----------



## arlene

Aww I know Laura! I was telling my friend last night, we're all sorted and ready to go, we just need baby! Lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol hey ladies. I just read through quite there. I'm doing ok. I was contracting pretty fast lol. Adding my story for you to sleep..

Friday even i was just about to stand up and go pee after watching eastenders as you do lol. As i stood up this gush of liquid came running down and i said to Ryan ( i think i just wet myself but im not sure it was even pee) so i wobble to the loo. (If my waters, no pee oh crap) lol He rang his mum and i rang my mum while sitting on the loo. My plug was coming out as i wipe also. I was leaking quite alot of fluid which was still going as i got to hospital. Ryan rand the hospital up for me as i couldnt get out from being stuck inthe toilet and was told to come right now. We waited for his mum to pick us up which was just after 9 i think it was. 
We picked up my mum and then headed to the hospital.

I was having contractions about a mind after my waters went and each one was getting stronger and they were coming closer together to.

We arrived at the hospital and i struggle to get out the chair as i was still leaking fluid i can to take a toilet with me so i didnt soak the car. 

Waited for about 15-20 mins before getting seen as i stood up to follow the lady i had another big gush got to the loo and i had to pee into a bowl for them to check it :S lol my pj's were completely soaking (also should mention that i had changed my underwear like 3 times before leaving the house. My first pair of pjs were soaked so i put leggins on they were soaked so another pair pjs to the hosp lol).

Was then taking into another room to have my cervix checked and she felt around my bump. She said that paige was lying in breech position and was going to get someone else to check also as i told her about my 36 weeks app and my midwife noting it down as she was head down still :s i then got a scan to get her position and it was right she was breech. Heading back to the room i was in i was having a very strong contraction and could barely move. When my cervix was checked i was 2cm (i forgot to say this first) we waited in the room for a bit as i was still contracting strong, was giving pain killers which never kick in. I was then told id have to have a section and they told me what was going to happen etc. I had little cry to myself was i was scared to hell of having a section....

Some guy came in and told me what was going to happen when i got up there and how much longer i had to wait until they were prep up. Was about 10-15 mins later before we were taking up stairs. Have to say once my back gown came off all my modest went out the window . 

I was put on a bench for the to put the epidural in my back. was little sore as you have you have you back arched right and i was trying not to focus on my contractions at the same time. 


[Baby woke up lol so its taking extra 40 odd mins to get this post finished]

Finally after getting those jags in my back and helped to lay down and wired up to machines. My op started.

By 00.10am Paige was born into the world 30th March 2013 weighing in at 6lb 10oz (midwife said she'd weight 8 pound something lol)

Took ages to stitch me back together and we were off to a on site thing as they could get my heartrate monitor right through the op so i was hook to a monitor for a while before being taking of onto a labor ward. 

Last few days have been a total blur but it was worth it. although on the 3rd i was really constipated and felt like crap and had mention to the midwife about going to the loo so much i did had some diarrhea so i was moved into a single room with a toliet attached. Felt like i had a virus because they had to wash there hands coming in and out or the room and wear a apron to. they thought it could have been something else but im glad it wasnt. was hard to go to the loo with a baby and no one to watch her lol most of the time it was gas trapped lol but it was super on comfy. 

Glad im home now, Paige is a handful but i wouldnt change her for the world.


----------



## arlene

Aww Christine, that must have been so scary! Especially since she was head down at 36 weeks, the wee madam! Think she obviously just wanted to make a grand entrance! Glad you're both ok though. Makes me all the more impatient to meet James! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun lol

I'm now little worried as my scar is bleeding a little think i over did the moving around :(


----------



## arlene

Just take it easy and give yourself time to heal love. Make Ryan do all the running around! Is he on paternity leave now? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

he is off for 2 weeks yeah. I will just asked him when he is making tea lol as im hungry. Now that i dont have her in my belly i dont feel so hungry no more and i was eating alot less also :) hope that shows all round lol x


----------



## arlene

Sorry for the late reply. Did he make your tea? J expects his on the table now I'm on mat leave lol. To be fair, he hoovered the whole flat tonight cos I can't really manage, we gave someonecoming to view our flat tomorrow. I did everything else though! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats cherrybump yeah fr another baby not long till we've all had babies :) xx


----------



## arlene

Morning girls. 

Need to have a bit of a vent here. We have DSS this week for his easter holidays and are taking him to Nottingham with us at the weekend. John is working Tues-Thurs this week cos he doesn't have a lot of holidays left before May and he wants to keep some for later in the year. As such, I'm on babysitting duty and safe to say I'm beginning to feel like the evil step mum!! 

Don't get me wrong, I get on with DSS well but we have someone coming to view our flat at 1pm so I'm trying to keep the place tidy and hoovering is a bit of a struggle for me these days. So 4 times this morning already I've had to tell DSS to stop mucking about with the dogs cos it gets their hair everywhere. Then he waits til go to tidy the bedroom/bathroom and starts again!! And yesterday I had to get J to have a word with him cos when he went to the toilet he peed all over the bowl (and I mean right under the seat towards the cistern) and left it like that. J was like "oh he's just a kid", I'm sorry, but he's 13 in about 6 weeks! 

Don't get me wrong, he had a really shit time from about 9yrs to now because J's ex wouldn't let him see his dad for almost 2 years, and he's moved house and schools about 4 times since then as well, and I know he can't help how his mum has raised him but even simple stuff like he never says please or thank you. At the age of almost 13, I have to remind him to say please and thanks when we eat out or whatever. We also got to my mum's on Xmas Day last year and the first thing he said to her was "Dad says you've got a present for me". My mum was really taken aback cos she expects that from my 4 year old nephew but not DSS. I haven't told John any of this last bit cos I know he feels guilty enough at not being there and if he had been there, things would be different. 

I just feel like the big bad step mum all the time. 'm also well annoyed at his mum cos for a week with us (including a weekend away) she sent him here with 3 trousers, 4 t-shirts, and wait for it, 4 pants and socks!! Said we can do a laundry for him!! WTF??? I don't mind washing his clothes but when we're stayng in a hotel for the weekend???? 

Raaaaaaaaaaarrr!!!

Vent over lol. Sorry girls, just had to get it off my chest! :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

sorry to hear you having a tough time just now Arlene. Wow that boy doesnt have matters that pretty shocking. My brother is in his 20's and still pee's on the darn seat :s and sometimes doesnt even flush :S ive complain to my mum about this so many times but he just wont listen or tidy up after himself. So bloody lazy. xxx


----------



## arlene

I feel a bit better about it now I've had a vent!! Lol. I spoke to my brother as well who has two stepkids that are 16 and 18. The 18yr old he's never had a problem with, said it's been like having a wee brother for the last 12 years. His step daughter though, he still has problems with her! And it's not just him either, her mum and Nana have issues with her too but that's another story. Suppose it's just nice to know I'm not alone! 

John told me he has text Cameron though since this morning and told him he needs to help me and not stress me out cos I'm preggers and tired. Lol. I just don't like it coming across like I'm bad mouthing him cos I know John feels bad about not being there after the split even though he wanted to see him.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww there is only so much you can do yourself hun. I hope he helps you out while his dad isnt there to. xx


----------



## arlene

He's taken the dogs out lol. John has gone out to cadets tonight and taken Cameron with him. Think he knew I needed some time to myself! Lol. 

Love the pictures of Paige on facebook by the way!! Super totie! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww good you can have some chill time to yourself lol.

thanks hunni she is super tiny still cant believe she's here. I was hoping i'd get to see Anne as one of the midwives that comes to see me but nope seen other ladies :( was going to get her a thank you card lol xxx


----------



## arlene

Treated myself to a curry from tesco for tea and juat had two pancakes with jam with my cup of tea. Been watching Greys Anatomy all night :) 

Is it the same midwife that will see you next time as well? I was telling my mw, Briege, about you and emma and your shock deliveries! Lol. xx


----------



## arlene

Treated myself to a curry from tesco for tea and juat had two pancakes with jam with my cup of tea. Been watching Greys Anatomy all night :) 

Is it the same midwife that will see you next time as well? I was telling my mw, Briege, about you and emma and your shock deliveries! Lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww arlene. I don't really have advice because Shaun is only 7 but I can tell you that Shaun is an absolute angel of a child and even he pees all over the toilet despite being repeatedly told not to. He also rolls about on the rug with the dog and is super messy and again, my complaints fall on deaf ears. I think it's just a boy thing!!

I've been putting skirting and coving up all day with Stephen. We started at 10am and I have only just finished and got into the bath. I'm all sore and have scabby hands and friction burns on my legs from being on my ball all day but it must have done me good because i just lost another huge chunk of plug.


----------



## arlene

Ooh exciting Laura!! I'm sure the nursery looks fab now too!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's getting there :) carpet fitters due between now and 3pm :) then we can build the furniture and hang the curtains and lightshade and stuff like that. I'm so happy it's finally coming together!


----------



## Cherrybump

the one we had for parenting class lol She's my midwife but ive not seen her since my 36 weeks app. i was hoping just for a wee chat up with her lol Maybe she'll be one of the other ones that come out to see me :s who knows. Ohh paige slept better last night thing we're getting this hang of it and she drinks loads more milk lol x


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. How is everyone? 

We're in Nottingham for the weekend for hockey :) No sign of James yet which is good for the moment! Although come Monday night I'll be desperate for him to appear! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Hey :) I've been busy with cleaning and the nursery. Still no sign of Alex either! 

Emma asked me to update you all. She got home yesterday, finally. Had some problems with Lewis's feeding and he lost a bit of weight so had to supplement to get his weight back up. Both are doing grand now and I'm sure she will be back on when she's not as exhausted!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank you for the update hun. 

Arlene hopefully he'll hold off until then for you lol

I just had a wee tiny cry to myself there. I cant believe its paige due date tomorrow and today she is a week old. its so over whelming. I still get some pain from the right side of my stitches as it was leaking fluid. i got a badge up when i got to get my jag which i did not get btw lol they said there was no record that i was due to get it :S but its clearly on my notes through my pregnancy lol turns out the midwifes and the doctors dont always share notes :( so when the midwife came out yesterday she found the bit paper in my folded thing and took it up to the doctors for me so i re book for monday to get my jag :)..

Anyways I hope with the thoeries we tried last night to get paige to settle better may have worked. I swaddle her into a blanket at 12 before ryan seemed to struggle a little and i never heard anything from her util 6.30am took few mins before she was down again and its now 11. she'll be due a feed shortly but im dying to find out how she did between 12.30 and 6.30 lol cause if she slept its means it all worked yay!!! but i dont wanna give her a bath every night lol may just a once over with warm water might help to xxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls

Laura is your nursery finished now? Arlene hope you have a good weekend.

We are getting on great. Dylan was weighed on Thurs and has passed his birth weight and is now 7lb 15 :happydance: So far Kaiden is being really good with him and kisses him ALL the time. (I dont get kisses anymore though :nope:) Everywhere we go he stops to tell people all about his little brother - its really sweet. :cloud9: He had a wee wobble when we left him with my mum the other day with him getting a bit upset and saying he wanted mummy but my mum said as soon as I left he was fine. I'm wondering if he will have a wee wobble about going back to nursery after the school hols. He normally is perfectly happy about me going away. 

I got my stitches out last weekend and had to get a few paper stitches as the wound opened a little. Got to take them off yesterday and it seems to be a lot better now. Although it is still VERY tender. 

We still need to agree on a middle name for Dylan. Think we only have just over a week left before we need to register his birth so will need to decide soon.

Cheryl I think its this week you get your ELCS? I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## lj2245

Cheryl posted on the 3rd tri. They think baby might not be breech any more so she's to have a scan on Monday. 

Nursery all done apart from the wardrobe being built, which we can do any time really. 

What are your options for middle names? We were just going to have Thomas as a middle name for Alex but Stephen wants to put his dads name, David, in there too now since he plastered the nursery lol. 

Shaun hates going back to school after a weekend so I know he's going to be a nightmare after the holidays! Kaiden sounds like he's having a great time with his mum and wee brother :)

I'm so done being pregnant. I almost peed myself during the night because I just couldn't get out of bed and hobble to the bathroom. Had to wake Stephen to drag me out :( he's starting nightshift tonight so god knows how ill manage.


----------



## Kaybee

You going to put some pics up of the nursery?

So far we don't have any options for a middle name. Don't want FIL name (Robert) as I have an uncle of the same name and don't like him, at all, and therefore don't want that name. I have nothing to do with my dad (James) so not his name either. Someone suggested my maiden name, Stewart, but I'm not all that keen on it. Would use David but it doesn't really sound right. :shrug:

I know that being done with it feeling. At least having the planned section organised I had an end in sight to focus on. I peed on the bathroom floor a few times when throwing up in the morning/during the night :blush::blush: 

I must be crazy because with both (crappy) pregnancies I said I'd never do it again and Dylan is only 12 days old and I would if I could afford it & wasn't so old :haha:


----------



## arlene

Glad to hear Emma is doing well. Karen, it's great Kaiden is such a good big brother! I think the kissing is a boy thing, my nephew won't kiss anyone! Lol. 

We're having Michael as a middle name for James after my uncle who passed away a few years ago. He was my gran's brother and more like another grandparent for us. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Kaybee did you have a section to?.. I never got staples kind of glad as i would be crappy myself when they took them out lol. I the dissolving ones and my skin was glued. My scar was leaking out fluid to and it still pretty sore when i get up from the bed :( i was at the doctors for my jag and got her to look she cut of the little hanging plastic thread for me to and put a badge on my leaky part. the midwife is going to take it off tomorrow for me which im scared about it lol as it been pretty sore just getting out of bed only. the badge was put on to help dry it out as it opened up a little bit:( i was panicking that id fall out lol


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene I used to get loads of kisses now Dylan gets them all :haha:

Christine, yes I had a planned section after an emergency the first time. I didn't want staples either so was glad to just get stitches. I find mine hurts the most getting out of bed but noticed a big improvement today. :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

I'll put up photos when we have built the wardrobe and I've cleaned the window :haha: I'm so happy with it, I'm glad we took the time to do it properly :) 

Just totally butchered myself trimming my bikini line. I've been doing my armpits and legs every day. I don't know why I bother, as soon as I give up shaving and trimming and go back to being hairy, that's when I'll go into labour!

Dylan David sounds ok I think. Wee DD :) Hehe. What's Kaiden's middle name?


----------



## Kaybee

YAY looking forward to seeing it. 

:haha: about the hair...that would be typical. 

We were thinking a J name would be nice but I can only think of Jacob but not sure. Kaiden's middle name is Lewis.


----------



## lj2245

Joseph or Josh(ua)? Umm...other than that the only J names I can think of are Jaiden (rhymes with Kaiden lol), Joel, Jeremy :| and Jonas. 

DJ would be great initials :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Ahh!! im hoping it doesnt hurt when she takes this badge off tomorrow and i hope it dry out a little. fingers crossed maybe that why it hurts but who knows i just hope it aint leaked any more xx


----------



## arlene

Hope it goes well with the midwife Christine. 

I think I officially have cankles!! Not sure if it's cos I've been doing a fair bit of walking around today but my ankles seem to have swollen a bit. Still no sign of James making an appearance though! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hey ladles. Finally got 5 mins to come on and catch up lol. Hows everyone doing? 

Is that the nursery finished now laura? You'll def need to post some pics! Only 3 days til d day! You think alex will come b4 then?

Karen it sounds like kaiden is having a ball being a big brother! Hows dylan settling in? I think Dylan Jacob would be a lovely name.

Arlene, any sign of James? You due date is fast approaching too. You think he'll show before that?

Christine, hows wee paige doing? I saw that her clip fell off on fb. Lewis' just fell off this morning! 

So, thingz with me are gettin easier. We had loads of visitors yesterday as it was our first day at home. Everyone helped with somethin tho so we both got some sleep, a shower, a home cooked meal an our washing brought up to date lol. So although it was full on, it was great! Lol.

Lewis is doing well. We are cup feeding him atm which takes forever but hopefully I will be back to breast feeding really soon. He gets weighed today. He lost 13% of his birth weight while in hospital but gained liads overnight when we fed him some formula so im hoping he'll be near his birth weight again now


----------



## arlene

Aww that's good Emma! Glad to hear Lewis is doing so well. No sign of James yet! I'm happy with that for the moment though as I'm in Nottingham until tomorrow! My next mw appointment I'll be 39+6 so hoping she'll offer me a sweep then. Feels like Laura and I are left out!! Lol. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene I always felt like my ankles were swollen but they never were. It was a weird feeling. 

Emma glad you guys are home & Lewis is doing well. Its great when visitors come round and help out....I like those kind of visitors. Hope your MW visit goes well today.

Dylan has settled in great. I think its maybe a lot to do with BF Kaiden for so long but my milk came in really quick and he seems happy having a feed and then will sleep for 3-4 hours - Kaiden never really did that so already they seem to be completely different characters. I was expecting to be stuck to the sofa for hours on end again :haha:

I'm not normally one for lovey dovey posts but I have to say I am so lucky and in love with my 2 boys :cloud9::cloud9: Laura, its true somehow your heart just doubles lol.


----------



## lj2245

Aww :) I was in a right bad mood until I read that Karen, hehe :) 

There's no way Alex is arriving before his due date. 4 weeks of contractions and bloody shows and still no baby. He's going to arrive overdue, kicking and screaming and totally massive! 

Glad you're all doing so well with your LOs. I still have Shaun's clip and cord haha!


----------



## Kaybee

Well its all true :thumbup:

When do you see your MW next?


----------



## lj2245

Thurs, when I'll be 40+1. Is it still 10 days overdue they book induction for?


----------



## Kaybee

Err I was 12 days over for my induction :wacko: maybe cause the 10 days would of been a saturday :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

Possibly. With Shaun they said they try to book it 10 days because it can take a couple of days to get things going. 10 days over was a Monday and that's when I was booked in but I had him on the Sat. 

I'm desperate now. I feel like I'm about to have a nervous breakdown. I hate not being able to move or do anything.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, sorry you're having a crappy time! Think they said at my antenatal class they book your induction for 12 days over and that they now offer you a sweep at 40 weeks rather than a week over. We're lothians though, might be different for Lanarkshire? 

We're heading home tomorrow. Don't think I've overdone it this weekend but I certainly feel tired! I have proper cankles now for the first time in my pregnancy and my engagement ring is beginning to feel a bit tight. I'm assuming it's not something I really need to contact my midwife about though, right? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Swelling is normal as long as you don't have any other signs of pre-eclampsia. 

It could well be 12 days now. I had Shaun 8 years ago lol. They are forever changing things!


----------



## Kaybee

They had changed some things from when I had Kaiden and that was only 3 years ago :haha:


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, sorry you're having a crappy time! Think they said at my antenatal class they book your induction for 12 days over and that they now offer you a sweep at 40 weeks rather than a week over. We're lothians though, might be different for Lanarkshire? 

We're heading home tomorrow. Don't think I've overdone it this weekend but I certainly feel tired! I have proper cankles now for the first time in my pregnancy and my engagement ring is beginning to feel a bit tight. I'm assuming it's not something I really need to contact my midwife about though, right? Xx


----------



## arlene

Stupid phone keeps double posting! I'll go look up the other symptoms. I haven't felt faint or anything like that that I would associate with pre-e though so think I should be ok xx


----------



## arlene

Morning ladies. Well I looked up preeclampsia symptoms and am now feeling a bit stressed about it! Most of saturday and yesterday I've had a pain just below my right ribs which I thought was just James' feet but apparently it's quite a common symptom! That and tiny spots in front of my eyes once or twice this weekend and the swelling in my hands and feet now has me worried. We won't be home til about 4pm today which I think may be too late to go see mw but I think I might phone them first thing tomorrow morning. xx


----------



## lj2245

Can you not phone triage at your hospital or mw and arrange to see them as soon as you get back? Might be worth finding an NHS clinic where u are and getting BP taken.


----------



## arlene

We're just about to leave Nottingham now. I might give my mw a call on the way back and see if I can go in when we get home. I'm probably overreacting but I just saw the symptoms andnpanicked slightly. Been awake since half six stressing about it :( xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, sorry i wasn't on at all yesterday. my phone was being gay when i look at one thread lol. 

Paige is doing great hun. She's a little DQ(drama queen) at nights lol but sleeps like a angel through the day. think i need to try and keep her away somehow later on and try get her into a pattern of sleeping better through the night. Its not been to bad the past few days its trying to get her down after she wakes around 9/10 lol took my nearly 4 hours just to get her to settle back down :( she has a high pitch cry to :(.. So i think this calls for a bath tonight then milk instead of milk then bath haha.

Yeah her cord fell off i notice after the day that there was dry blood on her belly button and there was some on the nappy lol just need to give it a good clean.

I keep getting loads of gifts form people :| i hate opening them up in front of everyone haha cause they all look at you. but its all from ryans side. I feel kind of like there getting a bit over the top just little fair do's its there first granchild well first baby in that family but sometimes i just which they wouldnt keep planning to pop up for the hour or to and just give me and her dad a few days to our selves to get the adjust of it. I never seen my mum since the day before i cam home until sunday because i couldnt go far and i only stayed at mums like 2 hours yesterday because i had to wait for midwife and then ryan taking ages going for a shower. plus his mum wanted us down little earlier.

Then his little brother kept wanting to hold her. stroke her nose, give her the dummy. I really just wanted to say stop it and take her home lol 

sorry just having a little rant of i guess i just thought that once we got home we'd have the first week to our selves for bonding and whatever before any member of family came to see us as i just had an op and wasnt up to anyone coming. my family respected this i just wish his done the same. 

Aaaaaah! apart from that everything is ok. I need to to back to doctors at 3pm for my rubella shot which i better get this time :( since the midwife on friday took the letter up to there lol 

register Paige tomorrow so ryan mums is going to watch her while we go :|. I could of ask my mum but she has Ammie and a house full.

Ohh my scar is looking better to midwife yesterday took of my badge with me making some random faces lol. she's checking it again today to make sure defo no leaking if so they she'll need to take a swab of it :(. but i dont think its leaking. Just need to take it easy little bit more so ryan will need to step up :D.

Sorry for this one sided rant post girls. I hope your all well and BB i hope your getting some sleep lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh arlene i hope is not Pre-e. good idea to give midwife a call though and see if you can get an app xx


----------



## lj2245

arlene said:


> We're just about to leave Nottingham now. I might give my mw a call on the way back and see if I can go in when we get home. I'm probably overreacting but I just saw the symptoms andnpanicked slightly. Been awake since half six stressing about it :( xx

Yeah it's definitely something you shouldn't ignore though. You might feel a bit better having spoken to the midwife and having a plan in place. I know in your shoes I'd be anxious to get home.


----------



## arlene

Going to call mw when we get a bit further up the road and have a better idea of what time we'll be home. 

Just realised that I'm now into single figures! Eek!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol exciting eh? I think this due date nonsense just frustrates you though. I have 2 days to go and I'm about to start banging my head off the wall!


----------



## arlene

You've had a crappy time with the contractions though Laura, I'd be the same in your position!

Christine, glad everything is going well with Paige. Can you maybe get Ryan to have a word with his family about visiting as much? 

Phoned my mw and she said with doing a fair bit of walking and 5 hours in the car each way this weekend then some swelling is to be expected, especially being this far on. She said I don't need an appointment but I've to call if I start getting any other symptoms like sore legs, headaches or just generally feeling unwell. So relieved!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh that's good. Did she not say anything about the spots you're seeing or the pain in your ribs?


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i could.

His mum just texted him saying if we wanted a better sleep she could just keep paige over night tomorrow. As she is looking after her while she go register her. I said no because id miss her to much.

Plus me and ryan will have to get use to not have much sleep lol. Im gratefull for the help but i dont want them over stepping the mark. As its not there child is mines and his and we'll have to laern for our selfs how to bring her up and what we think it best etc. Man i was worried ryan wouldnt get involed as uch but his family are trying to get to involed boo.. 

im off for my shot soon yay! fresh air lol


----------



## arlene

She said the rib pain is probably just James running out of room and when I thought about it, the spots have been when I stood up quickly. I think I just read the list of symptoms and feared the worst, my bp has always been fine. 

Christine, it might be worth explaining that you want to try and get into a routine with Paige so you'd appreciate some time to yourselves? Can't believe Ryan's mum is suggesting keeping her overnight when she's only what, ten days old? She's probably trying to be helpful but still!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

yeah helpful lol but still. how are you doing now?


----------



## arlene

Morning girls. 

I'm feeling better today, got about 9hours sleep last night and only woke twice before J got up or work. Went to my mums last night to collect the dogs and my car and had a good chat with her. She had massive swelling and high bp with the 3 of us so I'm lucky to get to nearly 39 weeks before getting swollen ankles. 

Now that I'm home though, I just want things to start happening! Lol. 

Christine are you excited about getting Paige registered today? 

Laura congrats on your 9 month anniversary! :) xx


----------



## lj2245

Cheryl is having her section today :)

I had another crap sleep. Have a sore throat today :( 

I bet James arrives before Alex :haha:


----------



## arlene

Aww, does she know wht she's having? I can't remember lol. Try and get a nap today Laura. No offence but I hope James arrives soon too! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Boy :) she's calling him Leo I'm sure. 

Managed to get a wee nap there but had to get up to go to the toilet lol. I can hear loads of lawnmowers outside. It looks sunny but its still only about 6 degrees lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg hahaha i think she was the person i said oh yeah watching to much charmed to lol i cant remember now as we got paige from charmed lol watch all of it before i went into labor.

Oh it was pretty exciting i picked up my next bounty pack to lol got some free loo roll sweet and it cushelle to.. free baby spoon and just the same as the other washing tablets some cream :| lol and leaflets and a mag but the mag has from 6 months to toddler i was like eh but my baby is a newborn i guess it was the one i got from the hospital. i should be getting those bounty piks through the door some point this week :) will have to show them off lol if i have a spare thank you card one im taking it up to Anne lol i really wanna say thank you to her lol..

Been a busy bee today we left paige her ryans mum and apparently paige stayed awake for over 2 over just lying on the floor lol so we're going to try her on the play gym mat.. You seem to get loads of gifts when youve had a baby lol i even got a pound from ryan's nana's neighbour lol so that the first bit of money for her bank :)... Going to try and buy her one for herself instead of a second hand one that had a watch in it lol. 

Just waiting for the child benefit form now to go see this lady to help me fill them out so i can start getting the right money for my little bee. xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope u are well, we decided since my boy is head down we are waiting for a natural birth was at wishaw today and got the choice so we are waiting it out. X


----------



## lj2245

Oohh I was waiting to find out how you got on! I'd definitely prefer a natural birth to a section but it must have been a hard decision. I don't know what I'd do if someone were to offer me a section right now lol!


----------



## Cherrybump

i think the thought of the section is scary lol wouldnt wanna have another just based on recovery lol


----------



## arlene

That's good they're gonna let you try and go naturally Cheryl. The thought of a secrion kinda terrifies me too. Was getting all panicky yeaterday when I was getting worried about maybe having pre-e. 

Did you get Paige registered ok today Christine? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I mean I was on the bed all ready to go then after crying my eyes out and a few drs trying to talk me out of having the section.. Me and hubby decided a natural birth wud be best. X


----------



## lj2245

I hope it happens soon for you x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw me too hope both of us aren't waiting too long.. Do u hav a sweep or anything booked?x


----------



## lj2245

Tomorrow, if baby's head is engaged. 

Never thought I'd reach my due date :( scunnered now :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I thot with second babies they came quicker, but they do say boys are lazy. X


----------



## arlene

I can get a sweep at my next appointment which is nezt tuesday, I'll be 39+6. Hoping I go before then! Cheryl, Laura said you were thinking of naming your boy Leo? That's a gorgoeus name, one of the ones i liked too. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Leo Robert Smyth.. Roberts my dads name aw hopefully we all go before next tues. xx


----------



## arlene

Aww that's a lovely name Cheryl. John's picked up a cold in the last few days and I woke up this morning with a really dry scratchy throat and a stuffy nose :( How typical! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I've had that for 4 days now arlene. Google says its a sign of impending labour haha.


----------



## arlene

With any luck Laura! Although, googling things is always a bad idea! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Google says everything is a sign of impending labour ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I've got tht too maybe it is. Xx


----------



## bbymc

A cold is a sign of labour? ! Lol. Never heard that before!

Thats great you're going for a natural birth now cheryl. C section is not fun at all. My scar has started weeping. Totally stressed incase its an infection :-(

Laura I'm crossing my fingers for you to got into labour soon cos the induction process is horrible! And it takes ages!!

Glad you don't have pre eclampsia arlene! My mum had that when she had me so I was always scared of getting it. I would still ask to get your bp checked though cos mine was fine all the way through until the say I went in and was kept in to be induced. 

I cant wait to see pic of these 3 boys! Lol. Hurry up boys!


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of these 3 boys too!

Emma hope your wound is not infected.

We have the HV doing her weekly visit tomorrow. I'm not all that sure about her but can't put my finger on why. :shrug: 

We have decided to use David as Dylan's middle name so are going to register him on Friday :happydance:


----------



## arlene

Karen, I can't believe Dylan is two weeks old already! Love the middle name you've chosen for him too. 

How's Lewis getting on Emma?


----------



## Kaybee

I know, I can't quite believe it either. In some ways though it feels like he has always been here..strange :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

I'm not too bothered about being induced, I'll be desperate for it if it gets that far. I think most failed inductions are because the cervix isn't in the right position prior to induction but mine has came right down and has moved to a forward facing position. I'm pretty sure all they would need to do at this stage is break my waters and I'd be off. I had another hour of contractions this morning, 9 minutes apart. Starting and stopping is common when baby isn't engaged. Wee trouble maker :haha:

Dylan David is lovely :) 

I'm loving seeing the photos of your wee babies on FB. They change so much every photo!!


----------



## Kaybee

Laura these start/stop contractions must be driving you mad. 

Dylan has just had a feed and is conked out on my lap. Kaiden is snuggled in next to me 'playing' on the xbox. 

:grr::grr: We have a box FULL of chocolate, a chocolate caterpillar & 2 easter eggs still to eat and Dave has just come sauntering through offering me & Kaiden a chocolate out of a box of heroes that I told him not to open as I had got them as a present for my mate's wife. :growlmad:


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura that sucks! Can't imagine how frustrating that must be! 

I've pretty much spent the day watching Greys Anatomy. Some issues are hitting a little close to home! :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

I've spent all day cleaning and hoovering in the hope of getting things going but no joy. Just had another contraction there but nothing painful or significant lol. 

I wish I had chocolate! I need to arrange another Tesco delivery but it's so hard to know what to order.


----------



## Kaybee

Frozen pizza's, fish fingers & chocolate :haha:


----------



## lj2245

:haha:

The freezer is full of nothing! It's a full sized freezer and it's jam packed but there's nothing in there to make a meal from. I need to clear it out. Seems to be things like filo pastry, ice poles and vegetables!


----------



## Kaybee

We have quite a small freezer that I just recently had to sort through as well. We don't have any ice poles though :nope:


----------



## lj2245

Most of them have sweetcorn stuck to them.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Most of them have sweetcorn stuck to them.

Dont think we have sweetcorn either :rofl:

So Dave is away in to his work to pick something up. Reckons he will be in and straight back....that would be a first :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Haha. Stephen got a golf membership on Saturday so I've hardly seen him, which has been bliss!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: Its meant to be his turn to cook dinner so who knows when we will be eating :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

Maybe he will bring in a take away :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

I don't think he has any ££ for that :nope:


----------



## bbymc

Sweetcorn covered ice poles... yum! Lol. 

Lewis is doing great Arlene. Hes now up to 6lbs 6oz. Thats 3oz in the last 2 days :) He's been feeding well though. He's had no choice since im producing so much milk he is practically drowning in it lol.

Just had to rush into the docs cos my wound just leaked a huge amount of bloody fluid. I totally panicked. Its died down now and its all red. Docs given me a weeks worth antibiotics to clear an infection. It looked fine earlier so its all set in very quick! It was quite scary! It never rains but it pours eh? This is all I need! :-(


----------



## lj2245

I guess he's not back yet then? Lol


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Sweetcorn covered ice poles... yum! Lol.
> 
> Lewis is doing great Arlene. Hes now up to 6lbs 6oz. Thats 3oz in the last 2 days :) He's been feeding well though. He's had no choice since im producing so much milk he is practically drowning in it lol.
> 
> Just had to rush into the docs cos my wound just leaked a huge amount of bloody fluid. I totally panicked. Its died down now and its all red. Docs given me a weeks worth antibiotics to clear an infection. It looked fine earlier so its all set in very quick! It was quite scary! It never rains but it pours eh? This is all I need! :-(

I hope the antibiotics clear it up quick! Infections from c-sections seem to be quite common. Maybe it's because they are in a hidden away, sweaty area. I know I had an infection in my ectopic pregnancy wound. Try to take it easy!


----------



## Kaybee

Laura - no!

Oh Emma hope it clears up quick. Glad Lewis is doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## arlene

Hope the infection clears up soon Emma. 

Karen, I always have a bag of potato croquettes in the freezer and some packets of pepper sauce in the cupboard. It's so quick and easy and my go to comfort food! John just had some toast with philly cos he's going out to cadets so I think croquettes and pepper sauce may be on the menu for me tonight! We ate out all weekend when we were away then went to Frankie and Benny's last night so can't really justify a take away tonight! Lol. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

wow im 4 pages behide lol

yeah arlene got her register ok lol. did i say i got my bounty pack to lol free loo roll. If i did my mind aint with it im on that many april threads lol. xxx


----------



## lj2245

Did you get your dinner Karen?


----------



## Kaybee

Yes, he got back about 615 so not as late as I was expecting. He 'made' a pizza and garlic bread so didnt have to wait long. I then made a cherry crumble with scooshy cream nommmm!

How is everyone today? We have the HV this avo and thats about it. I am beginning to think that Dylan is going to sleep through the night before Kaiden :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

I just had hv this morning. Paige is now back to her birth weight :). I also told her i was expressing aswell as formula as i was having trouble bf'ing in hospital she told me to try again at bfing as if i keep pumping my supply will go down to nothing :( 

So when she woke up i gave it a bash. She start howling away took a few sucks then stopped :( she really doesnt like it, ill keep try a few more times but if its not going to happen i dont wanna keep pushing it. 

I heard that china are buying in bulk the formula i buy :( so tesco and other store are limiting how much you can buy :( i buy apatmil lol 

Also my pumping as increase the milk least 3 days i bought the electric one but im only going to use it when im not looking after paige as its noisy :( doesnt suck as strong but i think that because i use the manual fast to suck more lol 

Ryan has taking paige to see his mum AGAIN! :S he said to me yesterday mum is wondering when she'll see paige next i said well a week on sunday i guess when we go down. He's like nah i dont think so. i said why not i dont even my mum that much and tbh ive seen my mum 3 times since i got out ive seen your mum loads more. He said yeah but remember this is my mums first grandchild. I said yeah but this is my first kid altogether. I can't seem to win but at least im getting my point over to him. 

MEN!!! lol 

So im going for a nap since i had paige last night hopefully i can get some energy back and stop munching everythign :|


----------



## arlene

I feel shattered now! Lol. Didn't do much this morning and have just cleaned the bathroom and kitchen, swept and washed the bathroom, hall and kitchen floors and now I'm beat! Lol. Just need to tidy away a few papers and dust and get John to hoover when he gets home. We have another viewing of our flat tonight which is great. We've had about ten people come to see it so far, just no one wants to buy the damn thing!! 

How is everyone else? Karen, glad Dylan is a good sleeper! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Btw i didnt know we still nesting after baby is born lol i said to the hv that i still try to keep things tidy even though i know im meant to be resting but i just cant help myself i do get ryan to help me out once im shattered lol. or sore. but i didnt know you still nest after to :| xxx


----------



## lj2245

I have the midwife in 30 mins. Hoping I can get a sweep. Wish me luck!

Is Dylan more laid back than Kaiden was? Shaun was a great sleeper and I was hoping this one would be the same :haha: Wishful thinking? 

My house is spotless. We had our bulk uplift this morning so got rid of a LOT of stuff, the garage has been totally emptied :) Built up the wardrobe in the nursery last night so just to fit the blind and shelves then it's all done :) I hope to get them done tonight. It shouldn't take long but I'll need to drill holes in the wall/window recess and I'm worried about getting it on the VERY light cream carpet. Once I get it done I'll take photos :) 

Arlene, any signs of James coming? I have had more contractions this morning and have been crampy all day. Also have had a stitch like pain at the top of my bump. I swear my bump has doubled in size the past week. This baby is going to be huge!


----------



## arlene

Aww Christine that sucks Ryan is being like that. Just make sure she does get to see your mum as much too. Is it taking away from your time with her? 

No sign of him Laura, I get wee twinges when I'm bending down but don't think it's a sign of anything :-( xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hope you got a sweep!

Yeah seems more laid back but thinking back I wonder if Kaiden had reflux as he was usually chilled out until evening time. I didnt really know anything about reflux (or babies :haha:) then.

HV has just left and Dylan has put on 1lb in a week :happydance: he's now 8lb 15oz.

Laura you be careful finishing off the nursery. Am looking forward to the pics.


----------



## lj2245

:cry:

She attempted the sweep (baby is engaged now) but said my cervix is in the right position but is still closed so couldn't do it. She says she would bet her life I won't go into labour in the next week. She has booked my induction for the 22nd (12 days is correct!) but I've to go to the clinic in Lanark on Monday and speak to the consultant and see if they can bring it forward to the 19th (Friday) to make childcare for Shaun easier. 

Oh. She also said he's about 8 and a half lbs just now and will be about 9lbs by the time I have him. Joy! 

So depressed. At least I can chill out now and stop worrying that it's about to happen any second.


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> Hope you got a sweep!
> 
> Yeah seems more laid back but thinking back I wonder if Kaiden had reflux as he was usually chilled out until evening time. I didnt really know anything about reflux (or babies :haha:) then.
> 
> HV has just left and Dylan has put on 1lb in a week :happydance: he's now 8lb 15oz.
> 
> Laura you be careful finishing off the nursery. Am looking forward to the pics.

Wee chubby Dylan :) Shaun had colic for a couple of weeks after he was born and he was hard to settle at night. Infacol was an absolute godsend though and it quickly resolved.


----------



## Kaybee

Oh dear. :hugs: 

Maybe for your sanity just think that its not going to happen until then and if it does before then yahoo...and don't shave anything and then it will happen :haha:

Will the consultant give you another scan do you think?


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Kaybee said:
> 
> 
> Hope you got a sweep!
> 
> Yeah seems more laid back but thinking back I wonder if Kaiden had reflux as he was usually chilled out until evening time. I didnt really know anything about reflux (or babies :haha:) then.
> 
> HV has just left and Dylan has put on 1lb in a week :happydance: he's now 8lb 15oz.
> 
> Laura you be careful finishing off the nursery. Am looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Wee chubby Dylan :) Shaun had colic for a couple of weeks after he was born and he was hard to settle at night. Infacol was an absolute godsend though and it quickly resolved.Click to expand...

:haha: I know my wee chubber! He is doing brill. We did try Infacol with Kaiden but found it would mostly make him sick.


----------



## lj2245

No they don't have scanning equipment in Lanark. 

That attempted sweep was agony! Ouchie! I wish I could just sleep for the next week. The thought of another week trying to sleep with this pelvis is awful right enough. 

Remember when I hit 36 weeks and lost my plug and said I thought I might have the baby on the 22nd March as the 22nd seemed to be an influential number for Stephen and I? It didn't occur to me that he might hold on 'til the 22nd April :haha:

That's what I get!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: (sorry) that seems like ages ago you said that.


----------



## lj2245

I was 8 days over with Shaun...I don't know why I'm so surprised lol. Well, other than the fact I didn't lose any plug or have contractions until I was in labour last time! 

Arlene, looks like you'll be next! Lol.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura!! Like Karen says though focus on the 19th or 22nd and it's a billy bonus if it happens before then!! Sweep sounds sore :( I don't know about him arriving before Alex, hopefully have a better idea at my next appointment on Tuesday! 12 days over for me is april 29th xx


----------



## Cherrybump

arlene - not really i spent loads of time with her lol i just wanna hog her to myself. I guess i have the over protective mother instinct in me :) She's super tiny and i just wanna cushion her.

I need to ring my dam work up again i still aint receive this wage slip and i now need it for going to council on tuesday for when i fill in these child benefit/tax forms grrr. how can i not have gone it already but received them i think they aint posted them out like they said they have :s when i ring in ill just say to them i can come in every month and collect it would probably be easier because i dont want anyone else getting my wage slip is this one has gone a stray :(


----------



## bbymc

Karen that's great dylan's doing so well. You're lucky if he does sleep through fairly soon. I don't think lewis will. He always seems to get bad wind at night and struggles to settle. :-(

Laura, I guess we'll all just need to cross our fingers you go b4 the 22nd. On the bright side, you have an end date. That will give you something to focus on. I feel for you with the sweep. I had one before I went to labour ward and it was so painful that I was terrified of all future examinations and ended up having to use gas and air for them. Even after I'd had the epidural. :-( I refused to let that doc near me again!!

Lewis has had bad wind all day. Poor wee soul is shattered. He's settled for now but ryan's mum will be here any sec and she'll just storm in, wake him and pick him up :-/


----------



## Kaybee

Aww its horrid when they have trapped wind.

I would be fizzin mad if anyone came in and waked baby :growlmad:


----------



## lj2245

How did you get on with Ryan's mum? I just woke up after a looooooong nap :)


----------



## bbymc

It was ok. She came right when he was waking for a feed so he was waking up anyway. Thank god. She got to change him and cuddle him after. I was just a bit annoyed when she was cuddling him cos instead of lettin him sleep she kept chattin away and shoogling him about all over the place
She just wanted to see him awake, but that will impact on me later on and I felt bad for him cos he clearly wanted peace.

It was weird. I felt way more protective over him tonight. Don't feel like that when its my family lol. There was nothing to feel particularly protective over either lol.

Btw Christine, if you want to try breast feeding again, I would use the pump to express as often as you feed paige. So every 3-4 hours or whatever. Both sides
Thats what I did and my milk supply increased massively over just 3 days.


----------



## lj2245

Aww poor wee soul. If it had been you jiggling him and talking he'd have slept through it as that would be what he was used to being inside you. I think it's just instinct to jiggle them a wee bit lol and maybe she felt Lewis was more familiar with her than he is.


----------



## arlene

Poor wee guy Emma! Bet he just wanted to drop off! 

I had a lovely evening, made Persian chicken with couscous and pitta breads for one of my besties from work. Managed to catch up on all the office gossip and showed her all our baby stuff, was lovely! Xx


----------



## bbymc

That sounds very tasty arlene! 

God its 11.45pm and Ryan's mum has still not left yet! She came at 5pm!


----------



## lj2245

I'd just go to bed and leave her sitting there. Cheek of her!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw no more baby's yet?? 

Aw I'm with u with the mother in law thing mines makeover sat at 12 and didn't leave till 9pm I wasn't happy..x


----------



## bbymc

I ended up going to bed. Just told ryan to bring lewis to me when he needed fed. She hasnt seen lewis much so I think she was just super keen to spend time with him. But that was a bit much! Think im gona make sure ryan knows I felt she stayed too long. I dont want a repeat. Im happy for her to visit and all that but I hated that she didn't give him any peace during the whole visit. It was a bit full on! 

On the brightside though, he slept and fed great and I was only up at 3.30am and again at 7.30am 

How are you all today?


----------



## arlene

Oh my god Emma, that's totally over staying her welcome!! That's ridiculous! I mean I know babies are up at all times but to stay any later than 9 or maybe 10pm is ridiculous! Glad Lewis is such a good wee sleeper already! 

No sign of my bubs yet Cheryl :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Well my waters have just went all over the bed lol


----------



## CherylC3

Oh yeh Laura Alex is coming :) keep us updated, I hope I'm next. X


----------



## CherylC3

I'm braving a trip out with my mum hoping it will help start something off..x


----------



## arlene

Yay Laura!!!! Well jealous!! Lol. Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Keep us updated laura. I hope all goes well. Im sooo excited for you! Cant wait to see pics of wee Alex!!  xx


----------



## bbymc

Im off to mothercare for nursing bras and sleep bras today. This is the 3rd night ive managed to soak the bed and be forced to sleep on soaked sheets. Not the best experience! Lol.

My wound seems to have stopped leaking. Here's hoping its a sign the antibiotics are working!


----------



## lj2245

Contractions are 10 mins apart so will be a while yet :) I'm just lying in the bath while Stephen gets some sleep. 

It was mental, I just lying there and a wee trickle came out and woke me up and I thought wtf is that, then it started gushing out! I soaked 3 towels. Now I just have tiny amounts when I'm contracting.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Im off to mothercare for nursing bras and sleep bras today. This is the 3rd night ive managed to soak the bed and be forced to sleep on soaked sheets. Not the best experience! Lol.
> 
> My wound seems to have stopped leaking. Here's hoping its a sign the antibiotics are working!

I have the mothercare sleep bras and had them with Shaun too. I love them and just used them during the day too!


----------



## arlene

I have the mothercare sleep bras too Emma, super comfy. I tend to wear them kicking about the house now as I'm uncomfy sleeping in a bra. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh yay!!! another baby is getting ready to pop out lol

I know how you feel with peope in your casse MIL stay longer than needed to lol but in my case wanting to see paige every so many days :( my mum only seen her twice since ive been home ryans mum wants to see her at least every second to third day :( so ryan is going down on sunday for his tea while i take her to mum for breakie on sunday.. think ill may aswell go over to mums more often with paige so she gets to see her just as much. 

My little stinky poo's wont go to sleep at the moment lol so we have popped her on the changing mat on the floor for some awake time. Hopefully does her some good for sleeping tonight :) its my night lol..

Thanks for the tip on pumping bb. My supply goes up an oz a day lol which is handy. I got the tip shield from my sister she stay on little longer than normal which was good meaning ill try again later to see if she do it again bit longer.

Will stay tuned to see how your getting on hun. Sound promising that your contraction are happening lol :) xxx


----------



## Kaybee

So exciting Laura. Hope things are progressing well.


----------



## lj2245

They told me to come in for assessment. Waiting now. Contractions have sped up, every 3 or 4 mins since leaving the house but sure I'm not very far along. Likely to get sent home.


----------



## Kaybee

More waiting!

Good that your contractions have sped up though.


----------



## arlene

Hope it goes well Laura! Glad the bf is going better as well Christine. 

We're off to the cinema to see Oblivion tonight. Trying to make the most use of our Unlimited Cinema subscription while we still can!! Went to Hobbycraft in Livingston today and ended up buying 2 cross stitch kits, got 2 Boofle New Arrival ones, plan on getting them for my two friends who are 6 and 8 weeks behind me. Plus it's something constructive to relieve the boredom! Feel like such an old woman doing it though! Lol. 

What are we all up to this weekend? We're going to see two potential houses in armadale tomorrow then my mum's for dinner. We've got someone else coming to see our flat on Sunday too xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooo the speed up fast didnt they. Glad things are moving along for you hun.

Not much this weekend Arlene just relaxing a bit more since ive been over doing things lol. Im hoping to try her again on the boob but im little stubborn about it lol just because i need to get her into the right position a bit better i use a pillow for her to lean on. just hope to get her latch better i dont really fancey going for those breastbuddies thing lol of groups im a shy monkey lol xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm about 3cm but I think I've done that since leaving the house to come here as the contractions have been every 3 mins. On gas an air now, its excruciating. Think they are going to let me stay since I'm so far away. The midwife is lovely.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thats nice of them. Yeah like an hour away from the hospital so pretty far away aswell. 

So baby could be here tonight or tomorrow morning. sounds promising.. Will have to check in as much as i can lol xxx


----------



## Kaybee

Enjoy your film Arlene. I was thinking of getting Dave to get my jewellery making stuff out the attic but he has car stuff EVERYWHERE just now so maybe wait until Kaiden back at nursery next week.

Christine you could try BF when laying down.

Laura are you getting kept in? How is Stephen coping?

We are not up to much this weekend. Dave working tomorrow so will maybe make some cakes with Kaiden and put Dylan in his wrap :happydance: Sunday Dave is away to Glasgow & my mum and her OH are popping up to visit. Hope its nice and we can get out for a wee walk.


----------



## Cherrybump

lol men always have things everywhere dont they lol. ill give that a go xxx


----------



## arlene

Alex is here!!! Laura put a photo on facebook about 20mins ago, sounds like a relatively quick labour! Congrats Laura, he's gorgeous! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Oof that was mental! He arrived at 8:17 8lbs 11oz and perfect in every way.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww congratulations Laura. Alex is here. Off to check FB pic. :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

Laura, Alex is gorgeous :baby: . Well done. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Congrats laura. A happy healthy baby boy. And no more spd 

Hes a wee cracker! I hope youre keeping ok and stephen isnt too stunned


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats Laura.. :) I bet he's a cutie. X


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hunni.. :D:D:D xxx


----------



## lj2245

That's me out of hospital :) gettin something to eat then taking Alex to meet Shaun :)


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: I'm sure Shaun will be delighted with his wee bro.


----------



## Cherrybump

wow your out quick eh lol enjoy your lunch xxx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah if it was a morning delivery I'd have been out within 6 hours. Happy to be out, even though I had a ward to myself my entire stay :) 

Shaun loves him hehe. On our way to Stephens mums now then home! Alex has been sleeping since 11am. He seems to be feeding for 2 hours then sleeping for 7 lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

wow your baby sleeps longers than mines lol.. 

paige has came out in a rash over her body.. I was told because her skin was dry and pealing to use baby oil but the hv said not to use that to use something else and i mention i had coco oil she said that would be fine.. Now i know why she's been restless or it could be the heat it was roasting last night i was sweating away 

ryan says if it hasnt gone down by tomorrow we'll go to doctors on monday to get it check out xx


----------



## bbymc

Did you see that shadow group on bgt? I just cries my eyes out watchin it. So movin!!


----------



## Kaybee

Just read this on FB and obviously my hormones are still all over the place..tears and boobs leaked everywhere :blush::haha: 

We are sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family." "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I should have a baby?"

"It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral.

"I know," she says, "no more sleeping in on weekends, no more spontaneous vacations."

But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter, trying to decide what to tell her. I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes.

I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound so raw that she will forever be vulnerable.

I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper without asking, "What if that had been MY child?" That every plane crash, every house fire will haunt her.

That when she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything could be worse than watching your child die.

I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. That an urgent call of "Mom!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or her best crystal without a moments hesitation.

I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has invested in her career, she will be professionally derailed by motherhood. She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into an important business meeting and she will think of her
baby's sweet smell. She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running home, just to make sure her baby is all right.

I want my daughter to know that every day decisions will no longer be routine. That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma. That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming
children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that restroom.

However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess herself constantly as a mother.

Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never feel the same about herself.

That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once she has a child. That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring, but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs.

I want her to know that a cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will become badges of honor.

My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in the way she thinks.

I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his child.

I think she should know that she will fall in love with him again for reasons she would now find very unromantic.

I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk driving.

I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your child learn to ride a bike.

I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time.

I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts.

My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed in my eyes. "You'll never regret it," I finally say. Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of callings.
Please share this with a Mom that you know or all of your girlfriends who may someday be Moms. May you always have in your arms the one who is in your heart."


----------



## lj2245

Aww :) So true :) 

Stephen and I have been alone with Alex all day, other than a quick midwife visit. We just keep staring at him, both of us totally smitten :) 

He was born with congestion across his eyes and nose and his wee eyes are all sticky now. I have to keep putting breastmilk in them until they clear. They are all red and he can barely open them. He is also all mucusy and is all wheezy and keeps puking it up. He was crying last night and my heart was just breaking for him. I was feeding him looking at his poor wee eyes, listening to his wee wheezes sobbing my heart out lol. So yeah, I know what you mean by hormonal :haha:

I don't have the baby blues in the slightest though! I actually feel totally euphoric! When stephen has been hogging the baby I've cleaned the house. Never had so much energy! 

How are all your wee babies doing? 

Any sign of James or Leo yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw poor wee thing Laura hope it clears soon,I bet he's just perfect. No sign yet I think maybe the sweep will work on tues, I've had cramps and pressure but nothing consistant. X


----------



## Kaybee

BM helps EVERYTHING lol! Hope Alex starts to feel better soon. Are all your aches and pains gone now? My left hip is kinda sore. I think its cause we moved the bed round to fit the cot in and we have changed sides of the bed so I am next to cot...I don't really like sleeping on my left but like to sleep facing out the way. Dylan is doing great though. He is wonderful & love him (& Kaiden, of course) to bits :cloud9:

My mum & her OH visited today & took Duke & Kaiden up the hermitage for a walk and then took us out for lunch. It was going well until Kaiden got bored, went for a wander with papa and he took him in the lift...that was it he didn't want to leave and had a MEGA tantrum :blush::blush: 

Thankfully when my mum phoned when she got home Kaiden said sorry for his bad behavior. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Kaybee - wow everythig you wrote makes so much sense.. I can't watch those adverts no more on tv they make me think everytime i watch them that could be paige there starving. Or the little baby who was left around my area think she was a day old or something and the mother left her.. she's still not been found yet :( but the baby is in the edinburgh RI hospital. Poor little thing. Baby is doing well. i just cant believe someone has gone gave birth and left the little thing outside.. I only heard about this yesterday and felt so upset for the little baby. 

Just to think i was in there 2 weeks ago aswell...

Oh boobs hurt so much now. Ive gave up on the idea of trying to breast feed lol paige is way to use to the bottle so ill keep pumping. Im pretty shocked that my first pump today which i hold of until 2pm because of being at mums i got 5oz's :) the bottle you get which this bottle was nearly full so i had to grab a breast milk bag lol..

Ryan has taken paige to his mums now. So im going to try get some sleep as ive got her tonight :) xxx


----------



## Annie77

Hi

Hope you don't mind me sticking my nose in here as I am having my baby til end of may or beg of June. I just wanted to ask if anyone had their baby or is due to have baby at St. John's. I am literally 10 mins drive away from RIE but as I am having an elective section, they are pushing me to go to St. John's. apparently the RIE is just too busy for elective surgery as they deal with all Lothian births (except those who opt for borders or St. John's) and so they are trying to change protocol and send electives to St. John's.

I have heard good things about St. John's from midwife but would like another persons perspective.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry i cant help you out hun i was in the Edinburgh RI


----------



## bbymc

I was at ERI too. But from all the people I know that chose to go to st johns, they all had good experiences and didn't really have anything negative to say. Given the experience I just had in the royal, if im lucky enough to have another child in the future I will opt for st johns. I only didnt this time cos I'm on the doorstep of the ERI.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol yeah i think they could have help us a bit more but i think when i was in there wasnt much staff on through the night. So when you press your button for them you have to wait ages and you lo is screaming crying lol and all you can do is rock he cot cause you cant get out of your bed :( or your strugglng to breastfeed and need help. I didnt get much help with that like. But when i said i wasnt feeling to good i was shifted into a room myself lol i didnt know constipation was a after effect :| but i was glad to get my own room down side was i was scared to leave paige on her own while i closed the door. Plus i could here everything from outside my room from the toilet but in were the bed was i couldnt hear that much :( i was scared they could hear me farting away lol.. 

Oh man i laugh now but back then i was scared to go to the loo lol. 

My bowels are still getting back to bloody normal whatever normal is now lol. Can't push cause my scar is a bit sore at times lol. Ive noticed it starting to go red like your cuts do when they go to heal over.. Man what am i going to be like when it meant to itch :(.... Be like back to being pregnant sitting in the bath tub trying to get comfy lol..

Anyways.. After from all the crap. finally got my wage slip through to realize that ive earned over 7000 for the year but i did over time before finding out i was pregnant :| and i told the guy on the phone for child tax credit you'd be lucky if i got 5500 a year lol which would be right but its going to be much much less now that im off for the year lol.. grrr will say this tomorrow at my app. plus im claiming as a single person since me and ryan arent a couple he's techially just a lodger in my house helping out with paige and she was to see his wage slip to :s... 

I co-slept with paige last night which was such a good sleep but i dont dare tell ryan i did it lol.. 

Here my rambling away sorry lol xxx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Apologies for being absent! Lol. 

Laura, hope alex is better soon, and hope the rest of the babies are all doing well! 

No sign of James yet :( I met my friend at the gyle for lunch, grabbed a few bits at Morrisons and B&Q, just home now and feel utterly beat! Also getting rather peeved at people who keep telling me stories about knowing someone who got told the wrong gender!! Course I know they can get it wrong, I'm not stupid! Sorry, bit of a rant moment there! Lol. 

Annie, my SIL had an elective section at St John's and didn't have any problems. I've heard from various forums that the after care at St John's is better than the ERI. 

XX


----------



## bbymc

Anythin has to be better than the aftercare at the ERI it was horrendous! I complained to the midwife in charge of the ward and the guy in charge of all the wards in the simpsons. No way was I gona keep my mouth shut. If id been a really young, impressionable and frightened new mum they would've terrified me and made me feel seriously inadequate. I was told by one midwife that my comcerns were ignored, we had to stay in hospital and lewis had to get a blood test all because of staffing issues! There was no way I was gona accept that!


----------



## Cherrybump

That is shocking. So much for patience being a priority..Can say i wont be trying to another anytime soon lol even though i love to have a second baby but not until paige is old enough xxx


----------



## Annie77

Thanks for your replies. I had my first two at RIE and it was mixed bag. My first was an emergency section - they shaved me,catheterised me and cut me open without even a hello. I was really peeved and the anaesthetist was mortified at their cold manner.
I was in Hdu from 4am to 9am, moved to ward and in a shower (!!!) at 11am. Turns out they had me down as a forceps birth instead of a Caesarian. Everybody had different advice for breastfeeding and a horrible care assistant forced me to take baby into bed with me on first night. I went absolutely apeshit when she took away my buzzer so I couldn't buzz to get her put back in the cot - formal complaint followed.

2nd section was a dream, able to watch section in the theatre lights and great chat throughout with staff. Was discharged 2 days later but only after I ended u helping other women breastfeed as staff levels were so low.

I guess I will just wait and see what happens - now have to try and convince the doctor to give me section BEFORE the cup final on 26th so hubby and kids can go to match without me going into labour!


----------



## arlene

Sorry you had that experience Annie. 

I had a sweep today  Midwife saif she could feel his head but my cervix was still quite thick so didn't think the sweep would really do anything. Have another appointment booked next tuesday for another sweep and to talk about induction if I haven't gone naturally. He's been very very wriggly since lunch but no show or waters yet. D-day is tomorrow and I'm already getting texts/facebook messages to ask if I've had him yet! And so it starts!

How is everyone? Christine, how have you gotten on with your benefit stuff? I saw on facebook you were having issues. xx


----------



## bbymc

Any more progress after the sweep?

Im exhausted today. Ryan was back at work last night. Lewis wouldn't settle and the dog needed out. It was a nightmare. Here's hoping for a better night tonight!

How you all gettin on?


----------



## arlene

Absolutely naff all Emma!! Lol. He seems rather comfortable in there! Lol. I've got tickets to see Michael Ball in Glasgow tomorrow night so hoping I still get to go to that! 

Taking the opportunity to chill and do nothing today, the weather is so crappy! I saw you were havving issues on facebook Emma, can't believe Ryan is back to work already! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's a shame. I was hoping he'd be on his way after that lol. I hope he holds off so you get to Glasgow now though. You fairly get around for a heavily pregnant lady Arlene lol. I barely made it out the house in the last few weeks lol.

Yeah, it was an eventful night last night. It wouldn't have been so bad if Ben hadn't started barkin and needing out ASAP. I'm hoping tonight is easier. Gona try and get some sleep today just incase I have the same again tonight.

I'm a bit confused cos I thought breastfeeding was uncomfy for a bit but got easier. Mine did that and I was enjoying pain free feeding. But over the last day or 2 its started to hurt again. Only when he first latches on, but still, it had stopped hurting. I'm so pissed off with it!


----------



## lj2245

I found (with Shaun) it hurt on and off until my nipples toughened up. I didn't have engorgement this time around but I have had nipple blisters, which hurts when he first latches on. I'm using Lansinoh, which seems to help. I have flat nipples though and he has to suck them erect to feed so I expect to suffer for a few weeks yet before it gets better. 


Maybe the concert will kick start things Arlene :)


----------



## bbymc

God I had blisters in the hospital. That's why I cup fed for a while. They were agony! I use lansinoh religiously too. Hopefully it will subside. It's just annoyin cos I've experienced it pain free lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Lansinoh and make sure you are holding him up enough. Thats how I got really sore on one side when BF Kaiden when he was around 6 weeks old. I used to dread feeding from that one side when it was sore.:cry:


----------



## lj2245

I'm at the stage where I poke each nipple when it's time to feed to see which one would be the most bearable lol. The blisters are horrible :( 

I'm just delighted I didn't get stitches this time though. I did have a 1st degree tear but it seems to be healing well :) I feel bad for you girls having stitches on top of sore nipples :( 

I thought my SPD had gone but it's come back! My pelvis has been clicky and sore since yesterday again. Ugh.


----------



## Cherrybump

Arlene - I got help with those forms but when i said because me and ryan arent together can i put it through as a single claim. The lady looked at me funny as said but your housing benefit claim as you as a couple. I said we have told Jonna (rent advisor)and who ever else we broke up and that ryan was staying with me to help me out with the pregnancy and once she was born. But when she ask jonna she told her she didnt know anything about it. and that we told her we were a couple.

Me and ryan looked at each other confused and said we defo told her we only eve spoke to her and steven the guy who came out to collect info from us. I even remember talking to a girl on the desk because they were asking for more info and what ryan was to me i told her he was my ex and was staying with me because i was carrying his baby and he was helping me out. she didnt know how to write that down so just put we were partners so i said ok and my mum was with me on this day.

so with all that hassle my rent/ tax benefit is going to be a mess again. I even broke down and said this has been going on since ryan moved in and all the way through my pregnancy.

Anywaysy she's wrote a letter to HMRC hopefully they dont ask for more info and she has gave them enough. and she called me back to find out what i earned for the year i was last in matalan for the tax credit form :( tried to ring her today and there was a power cut so i could get through at all. and she was half day today so i missed her and she'll need to ring me tomorrow now so that another day detail for that form :(.. i get paid friday but i wont have enough to get me through the month since im due to give mum money back for electric and gas. and ill need to top them up for the month which is 40 pound each not sure how ill manage that like. since im gonna only have just over 100 pound... Need heating for paige so i have no choice but to put that on.. I may have to say to mum can you hold off until i get this benefit mney through/grant money if i get it.. I should be getting the benefit money weekly aswell which is more handy for the electric and gas and keeping us topped up with food to..

Sorry ladies just rather stressed with all that crap..

anyways my friends came down to see paige today lol more gifts and i got 40 pound mother care vouchers. so i need to go down there and buy paige some more fancey things lol next size up i think lol.. 

How is everyone getting on? Does anyone else lo's spit up milk when they drink lol and how restless do these babies get to lol.. I think paige might be having a growth spurt moment she wakes alot and drinks loads but i dunno we'll see tomorrow when she get weighted
xxxx


----------



## bbymc

So happy today lol. Lewis slept in 3 hour stints last night and after every feed I was able to settle him straight away.  I'm still shattered but im hopin this will continue!


----------



## arlene

Aww that's good Emma! Glad he's sleeping better for you. I've been managing tonget through the night with only waking once the last couple of nights, not sure if my body knows I'll be needing the rest! 

Still no sign of James yet :( Cheryl does Leo look like he'll arrive soon? I'm hoping James stays put so I can see my concert tonight! Gonna put my notes and bags in the car just in case! Lol. xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah better to be safe Arlene. Hopefully he will stay put for you.

Getting up only once is pretty decent. I used to get up at least 4 or 5 times! It was hellish, but so much easier than this lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

I was pretty lucky didnt really get up at all lol maybe once in a blue moon. 

Now paige goes down between 9-10 maybe 11 as we try and keep her a wake a bit so she'll sleep better through the night. She gets up around 2-3 am then 6.30-7 lol which i pretty good i think lol Some of the april munkins group are up alot more than that i think because their breastfeeding or because their' lo's are clustering feeding just now lol.. 

Just took this really good picture of paige ill pop it up as my display pik lol xxx


----------



## lj2245

Aww Emma, it makes all the difference when sleep begins to settle eh? I'm sure he'll still have the odd bad night but if things turn a corner it will make your life so much easier!

We are officially co-sleeping now. Not something I ever wanted to do and tbh, it makes me as nervous as hell but I got an amazing sleep last night and more importantly, so did Alex. We went upstairs at 10:30 and I fed him and settled him down next to me by 11. He woke at 2 and was down again by half 2 after a feed, then up again at half 5, settled by 7 (he had 2 dirty nappies and a long feed lol) then he slept until half 9 and fed for an hour again. I slept when he slept so although broken, I got 8 hours sleep!! I feel amazing lol. 

I now have blood blisters on top of the normal blisters lol. Ouchie! 


Arlene, good luck for tonight! Definitely take your things with you :) I'm hoping there will be a wee article in the paper tomorrow about the woman who gave birth at the Michael Ball concert :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's a shame your having to co-sleep if you're not keen to. Still, 8 hours sleep is great! That's amazin he feeds for an hour. Lewis feeds for about half an hour at most! Usually in 2 15 min sessions.

I had blisters like that at hospital. I had to stop feedin him cos of it. That's when I started expressing and cup feeding to let myself heal. Maybe you could try that for a few days. That saved me. I'd have given up bf if I hadn't done that.

Man, Lewis just pood all over me!! Yuck!! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

YAY for Lewis, Alex, Emma & Laura getting a good sleep.

Arlene enjoy your concert.

Dylan usually ends up in the bed with us. He starts off in his cot and then when he wakes for a feed I just keep him in with us. I was completely against co-sleeping with Kaiden but I used to keep nodding off with him in my arms and I thought that was more risky than actually co-sleeping properly. For me, I love it and it makes life easier for BF.


----------



## bbymc

I keep doing that Karen. I bring Lewis in with me to feed and occasionally wake up an hour or so later :-/ I always put him back in his Moses basket though. I love letting him sleep with us but I wouldn't like him to get into the habit of it lol.


----------



## lj2245

Alex's cord just fell off and there's a yellow pus like lump where the cord was. It's red and swollen looking too. I mentioned it to the midwife yesterday and she said it did look swollen but might just be an 'outie'. She said to check it when the cord fell off. I just phoned the midwives unit there as it's worrying me and the daft woman first of all couldn't understand what I meant and then tried to tell me it was normal and would 'go back in' eventually. It doesn't look flipping normal to me! 

Shaun was so easy and poor Alex is having a really bad time of it. He's got sticky eye which I keep having to put milk into, dry skin from being overdue, jaundice, mucus (still), keeps throwing up his milk, diarrhea and now the sore belly button. He also keeps hiccuping all the time. He did that when he was inside me but it's so hard to watch him when it's bothering him. :(


----------



## Kaybee

Poor Alex. Kaiden had really bad dry skin from being so overdue as well. Apparently olive oil is good although I never tried it. :shrug:

If his belly button is worrying you could you try the MW unit later and maybe speak to someone else, or your GP or HV might be worth a try.

:hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Poor Alex. I'd definitely phone up and speak to someone else if you're worried. Cos if it is something, the sooner he gets treatment the better! :-(

Lewis has really dry skin too. I've just been using baby oil on it. Doesn't seem to be doing much though. I've heard olive oil is best but I thought it might make him smell weird lol.

Ryan just came home feeling ill. He's got a really bad cold. He's never had a day off ever that I know of so he must be feelin terrible. I'm paranoid Lewis catches it now though. Or even that I do. That's the last thing i need!


----------



## lj2245

No idea who HV is yet and GP office useless. I need to phone midwife unit tomorrow apparently.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Poor Alex. I'd definitely phone up and speak to someone else if you're worried. Cos if it is something, the sooner he gets treatment the better! :-(
> 
> Lewis has really dry skin too. I've just been using baby oil on it. Doesn't seem to be doing much though. I've heard olive oil is best but I thought it might make him smell weird lol.
> 
> Ryan just came home feeling ill. He's got a really bad cold. He's never had a day off ever that I know of so he must be feelin terrible. I'm paranoid Lewis catches it now though. Or even that I do. That's the last thing i need!

The midwife that came yesterday said to use olive oil then another midwife phoned today to ask about his jaundice and I mentioned the dry skin and said 'is it olive oil I've to use?' because I wasn't too sure and she said they used to recommend that but don't any more. I was like 'What...since yesterday?'. Lol. Apparently it's vaseline now. No way am I covering my baby in Vaseline! he's yellow enough as it is. I've ordered some Johnstons Baby Moisturiser and I'm going to use that. I've been told to use nothing but water on him for 6 weeks too and he's not looking his best so I'm not sure he can go another 5 weeks without a bit of soap! He'll be stinking! 

Poor Ryan :( Maybe the thought of being home with you guys with a cold is more appealing than working through it now? I hope he gets better soon. Lewis should be ok as he's being fed breastmilk...although poor Alex doesn't seem to be benefiting much!!


----------



## bbymc

I was told not to use anythin but water until I think he needs it. I don't use anythin when bathing him but his skin was all flaky so decided something was needed or that.

I noticed the massive lack of consistency in advice when I was in the hospital. They would go on about being careful having baby in bed with you and preferably not to do it, but then the night staff would encourage you to feed them in the bed and leave them if they fall asleep. I found the advice varied mostly between the oldest and youngest midwifes.

Ryan's away up to bed. He looks like crap. Wee shame! I hope it's just a 24 hour thing!


----------



## Kaybee

We dont use anything on Dylan in the bath. Use a bit of shampoo on his hair but thats it. I have doublebase cream for eczema and put a bit of that on him after baths and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Ive co-slept few times to but i really dont wanna keep doing it i really want her to sleep in her basket as she can do it for her dad when he looks after her :(. Ive taking me a while to get paige back down lol i woke her up for a change and feed since she slept since 12.30am right until got home at 3 i fed her at 5.30pm since she didnt look like she was going to wake for a while longer lol. Had her in my arm in the sling so i could make food lol i put her in the basket and she started to get fussy so i picked her up and cuddle her little longer lol. Thats her just gone back into the basket now.

Doesnt sound very nice about that belly button hun. they seem to ay use olive oil for everything they. Paige has dry skin to and i try so hard not to pick it off :blush: i was told coco oil was ok to use at johnsons it a little harsh pppft!! coco oil gave her a rash so we use a bit of johnsons and she was fine.. i also has moisturizer so we use that on her after her baths. seems to help. 

Im so tired now. I walked up to matalan my old work before primark lol and showed her off to them all. They all kept asking how i was, how i was finding it being a mum and how am i getting on with her.. I kept repeating myself to each other them lol.. 


But no such luck of getting a nap ryan as past out on the couch lol he had her last night so i guess its fair. Im taking paige into town with my sister tomorrow without ryan it will be the first lol. Showing her off to everyone in there starts in the mens (my floor) hunting all managers out and everyone else i work with lol going to be weird as it mostly guys hahaha sure they want have much of a care but it nice to show her off to everyone. Im a proud mummy until she keeps me from my sleep and then i say she her daddy girl haha lol 

Yes Arlene enjoy tonight and take your bags in the car with you just incase xxxxx


----------



## lj2245

Karen, am I right in thinking that you said once that Kaiden BF for hours? Was it always like that or did he get quicker as he got older? Alex loves nothing more than being stuck to my boob! I have been nursing him since 5pm!! It's brilliant in a way because I have no engorgement issues at all but my god it's a nightmare only having one free hand ALL THE TIME. lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah in the early days it felt like Kaiden was never off my boobs! He did get quicker and more err professional at getting the milk out :haha: I think he did spend a bit of time comfort sucking though but I just didnt realise it at the time. It does get easier :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

He's definitely comfort sucking a lot of the time I think. This morning he was awake for an hour from 9:30 until 10:30 and for the first time since he was born he was just content to sit and look around. Any other time he's ever been awake he's been bfing! 

Can't believe Dylan is nearly a month old. Where did the time go? It's so scary.


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan was really sleepy the first week or so and was only awake for feeds really as well. I notice he has longer awake spells every day. I know, it just crossed my mind earlier he is nearly 4 weeks already! Its going toooo fast.

I was at Kaidens nursery today because they were doing a draw for 2013/14 spaces. There were too many applicants for morning sessions again. 10 spaces left and 17 names....Kaiden was the ninth name to be drawn. I was getting kinda anxious by the half way mark especially as his friends name had been picked. Anyway, really pleased he can stick with the morning sessions :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

That's good :) Would have been tough to have to move him, especially as his friend was staying in the morning group!

I saw the side by side photo thing you did on Facebook. When I saw the photo of Dylan the first time I was thinking how much it looked like the one of Kaiden! Is he still a lot like him now? It's funny how some people have kids who are just the double of each other :) The friend I have with 4 young boys, they are all identical. Fair enough, 2 of them are twins but the older 2 (4 and 5) look like twins too. I can never tell which is which!


----------



## Kaybee

They really are so alike lol. That made me laugh 'fair enough two of them are twins' :rofl: it will be interesting to see if he changes. One of my friends is a twin and they are not identical but they dont even look like sisters really :haha:


----------



## lj2245

One of my exes is a twin and it's exactly the same thing. One is 5ft 7 and ginger and the other is 6ft 2 and has jet black hair and glasses. I won't say which was my ex :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: isnt mother nature amazing! 

How is everyone today?

Kaiden is a bit disappointed as he was going to his friends after nursery but his pal has chicken pox!


----------



## bbymc

Think I spoke too soon. What a night I've had. I'm pretty certain lewis is taking in too much milk way too fast and it's making him get bad wind, sick loads back up and be really unsettled. Problem is, when he's unsettled he appears to be hungry, furiously rooting and sucking his hands. But if I put him back on the breast he just sucks for a minute and ends up over filling himself again. Its like he's comfort sucking. Not sure how to help him as all advice says not to give a dummy this young if breastfeeding. 

Any ideas?


----------



## bbymc

Aw what a shame! Pity Dylan is so young. If he'd been oldrr you could have let kaiden go and catch it. Sounds daft but it seems to be the done thing. Let them catch it young when its mild and then everyone hss iy at the same time and it gets it over with. Lol


----------



## Kaybee

bbymc said:


> Aw what a shame! Pity Dylan is so young. If he'd been oldrr you could have let kaiden go and catch it. Sounds daft but it seems to be the done thing. Let them catch it young when its mild and then everyone hss iy at the same time and it gets it over with. Lol

Yeah, it crossed my mind to let him go but dont want Dylan getting it. Although if Struan has it chances are that he would of got it at nursery!

Poor Lewis, and you. I can sympathise because it sounds very similar to when Kaiden was a baby. It does get better. I had to play around with the infacol. If he got it every feed he was sicker. I used to think Kaiden was hungry as well but it was probably wind. A deep bath, with you or Ryan, can help apparently. I used to put Kaiden in the bath with Dave....not sure if it helped or not but it was nice bonding time for them even if it didnt help with the wind. Its hard, it was like hd turned into a different baby in the evening/ night time sometimes.


----------



## bbymc

Its getting like that with lewis. Hes quite different at night. I had the HV in today and she told me to try different positions for feeds so that gravity prevents the milk from coming out so fast. Not sure how hood that'll work tbh cos he seems to be a guzzler! We've not really stuck with infacol so I need to get into using that at every feed. One good thing though is that he's feeding well and put on 9oz this week.

In other news, Ryan's been moved jobs at his work. Just for 6 weeks at the end of April. But its 9-5  and his boss has other news for him. He cant tell him yet so we are waiting to hear but someone is leaving so we are hoping he'll be offered that job. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lj2245

I give Alex a dummy sometimes :shrug: I also gave Shaun one too. I doubt I'd get any peace if I didn't haha. I only give him it if it's not practical to let him latch on right enough, like if we are in the car and he's fussing. Or if I need to go and pee/shower and Stephen has him and he starts fussing. 

Shaun got chicken pox when he was 3 and it was horrible. He had them in his eyes and in his mouth. I felt so bad for him but I'm glad he's got them out the way. 

Emma, would expressing for a while before letting him latch on not help with the amount of milk coming out? I find I gush out to begin with but it slows down after a while :)


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Glad you and the babies are doing well! Still no sign of James :-( Concert last night was amazing though, James went nuts at the first two numbers (Lady Gaga and Bruno Mars) then calmed down. The second act was all musical theatre songs which he was rather active for! John thinks it means he hates Michael Ball, I think he's gonna be a wee stage buff like his mum! Lol. xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw glad you ( and James) enjoyed the concert Arlene. It sounds like I'd have loved it too lol.

Yeah, Laura I did express for a while when he literally couldn't get on cos milk was squirting him in the face lol. But this is it having calmed down a bit. Lol. I'm worried that if I express though, that it will trigger me into producing even more milk. :-/


----------



## bbymc

My god. My cousin lost her key last night then went to work keyless this morning. Ryan and I are going away for a few days and therefore she has no way of getting in the house. I told her its not safe to leave kwys outside or sending keys in a taxi with a stranger. She then had the cheek to put me on the phone to her boss who proceeded to tell me I was selfish, unhelpful and uncaring. I dont even know this woman and she gave me 10 mins of abuse. Sayin I had to provide a solution because kirsten was at work. I went ballistic and said there was no way I was trekkin an hour on the bus with a newborn to drop keys off to her. She then tried to tell me it was my problem cos I didnt tell kirsten that I was going away. She even tried to say that if I didnt get keys to kirsten somehow then kirsten would get a locksmith out to change the locks leaving ryan and I unable to get in when we get home in a few days!!

I am soooooo angry! What a bloody cheek! I'm now having to drop keys at my auntie's before we go away so she can collect them later. Leaving me keyless! 

I am raging. But so upset that she could put this all on me. And totally diagusted that she would get her boss to speak to me rather than resolve it herself! 

I'm asking her to leave when we come home in a few days!! I've given her chance after chance but to put things on me like that, I dont think so!

Excuse the rant girls. I just had to get that out! :,-(


----------



## arlene

Struggle to see how it's your responsibility when the stupid bint lost her keys!! I'd have hung up on the boss personally, after saying "when x is grown up enough to talk to me about this herself, have her call me back". No way would I have put up with that from a stranger!! Think you're best getting shot of her Emma, far too much stress at a time when you really don't need it. 

I'm now 3 days over and already getting annoyed with the texts that say "no signs yet"? It's from my family mostly as well, really want to reply with "I've already told you I'll let you know when it happens now f*** off and leave me alone!!" I know people are well meaning but it's so annoying!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I got to 2 days over and had switched my phone off by that point. I was 8 days over with Shaun and can remember how bad it had got then too. It's horrible. This time around I told people how annoying it was when they asked :haha:

Emma...what a complete tit that girl is. I can't believe you actually spent the 10 minutes listening to her boss, you should have told her where to go. Try to enjoy your time away and try not to think about it until you get back...then get shot.


----------



## bbymc

I was induced 6 days early and was sick of that then lol. So I really feel for you! Hopefully he won't be long though! Do you have an induction date yet?

Yeah im definitely getting shot of her after that! I couldn't believe she let her boss speak to me. Apart from that, if I was her boss I wouldnt be giving me hassle, I'd be giving her shit for being stupid enough to lose her key and not sort it before she left this morning!


----------



## Kaybee

OMFG I am raging for you Emma. Why would anyone's boss want to get involved in that?!?! You should of dropped the girls stuff off at your aunts instead of keys....or left it outside!

We have been at another birthday party this avo for one of Kaiden's pals. Dylan slept through most of it. 

Arlene that is really annoying. I got that with Kaiden and the worst culprit was my mum :haha: AND he was 16 days late!! My mum even phoned the hospital one day after I was in for induction :blush::haha: she is such a worrier.


----------



## arlene

I should get a date for induction when I go see the mw on Tuesday. My mum is the worst as well. She was saying the other night how I've to phone her as soon as I'm in labour and she'll just make her way to the hospital cos she'd like to be there in case I change my mind about her being in the room or in her words "god forbid the worst happens and I don't get there in time". Really? I didn't say anything at the time but grrrr! I know she's excited and I didn't want to disappoint her even more :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Offff...I'm so glad I didn't have anyone saying things like that. Lets hope you go into labour in the middle of the night then you have an excuse for not letting her know until the morning lol!


----------



## arlene

Well yeah I did think about that Laura!! I'm fed up as it is and I know people mean well but I can't be arsed with all the comments. One friend text to ask how I was and I said tired and uncomfy, he was like oh wait til you're in labour then talk about uncomfy! Of course, cos I thought it'd be a walk in the bloody park!! I just feel so angry and I think it's the hormones but it's awful! Just want to switch my phone off til he arrives! Xx


----------



## arlene

Sorry, realised I sounds like a total narky brat today! Lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Arlene i hope she isnt like ryans mum lol wanted to see paige every second to third day :| as long as i dont need to go down then im not fussed. I make sure i leave paige's nappy untouch for her heehee. I always check before she goes down though dont worry if its really bad ill make sure i change it but if it nothing then ill leave it and by the time she gets down there is either needs changed or its an hour or so later.. 

sorry i aint been on much ladies. Been bsy past 2 days. Im on my own tonight also so im going to bath paige soon then head to head due to being mega tired.

Arlene i hope James makies his way soon before you get induced lol.. 

Hope everyone else is ok and im sorry again.. You all get me on facebook anyways lol so if you dont hear from me on here you know im ok from there lol xxxx


----------



## arlene

Oh my god. Ten past nine this morning, text from my mum "no sign yet?" FFS!!!!!! I've just text my brother who lives down the road to see if he can drop it into a conversation how annoying it must be! 

Christine, she's excited, which I totally get but it's almost like she doesn't think I'll let her know. Thing is, we've decided we'll just call her once I'm settled in at the hospital if not later and claim things happened fast! Lol. Or like Laura said, hope my waters break at 2am or something and I at least have a bit of an excuse lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol. Yeah i get you hun.. Hopefully your brother can drop it into convo and help ease it off a little.

How are you feeling anyways? xx


----------



## Kaybee

:dohh: :grr:

so no sign yet! :haha: sorry :flower:


----------



## arlene

Cheers Karen!! Lol. 

Getting some tightness across my bump and pressure in my pelvis but I think it's just him running out of room and trying to move. John has agreed that we're not gonna call my mum til we've been at the hospital a while cos there's no point in her hanging around. So glad he's with me on this one!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah, there isn't much she can do when you first get there. I felt bad for my mum and tracey waiting until i had my section as there wasnt much they could do but pot about lol 

Ooh tighting across the belly i'd keep an eye on that hun. Or do you think it could be BH x


----------



## arlene

No idea!! Lol. had a bit of back pain last night and today too and feeling like I need to empty my bowels a lot which my friend says is a sign too. To be perfectly honest, I've been trying to not think too much of it cos I don't want to get my hopes up that something is happening. Once I lose my plug or my waters break, I'll get excited! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

A feeling I needed to have a bm was something I had when I was in labour, it was pressure from the babys head. Keep an eye on the tightening and back pain, it could be the start of something! 

If I can give you any advice at all about being in labour, it would be to keep walking. It really speeds things up! I walked constantly from my 1st contraction until I had Alex. It also helps take your mind off the pain, like you're running from it! Obviously you want it to be as fast as possible, so you can tell your Mum honestly that it just happened too fast lol!


----------



## bbymc

Even though I was induced, the first things I was really aware of was back pain and a need to go for a poo. Lol. So it sounds promising to me 

I walked around for hours and didn't dilate any during that time lol. But then, I was induced.


----------



## lj2245

I didn't walk with Shaun because my SPD was so bad by that point, I just kinda sat on my ball. He was 27 hours. This time I walked from the first contraction until I got into the pool and I'm positive it's why it was so quick! I had promised myself that I would walk no matter how painful it was so I wouldn't have to endure a 27 hour labour again lol. 

Are you home yet Emma? Anything else happening with Cousin-From-Hell?


----------



## bbymc

Not yet. Wont be home til tuesday. I'll prob see her Tuesday night and she will most likely act like nothin happened. My mum went to my house today and she was there so I know she got my key. Never even got so much as a thank you txt from her. Or an apology. Shes in for a shock when we get home! 

Ryan is workin tuesdsy night though so i might stay at my mum and dads so I dont need to see her until Wednesday when ryan will be there and we can just tell her as it is rather than having to deal with it myself on tuesday night.


----------



## arlene

Hope you get it sorted with your cousin Emma! 

Well since about 9pm my back ache and belly tightening has gotten worse. Went for a hot bath and got too hot after 10-15 mins. Still no show or waters breaking though so not sure if it means something is happening or not. We'll see how tonight goes!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Sounds promising! I had no show or waters breaking with Shaun.


----------



## lj2245

Any progress arlene? Really hope this is it!!


----------



## arlene

Nothing girls :( Except my mum texting at 8.20 this morning to ask how I'm feeling! Really struggling to keep my mouth shut!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't know how you've managed to keep your mouth shut this long lol! It's great that she's so excited but surely she must remember how annoying it is? 

Gutted for you :( I was saying to Stephen this morning that the last of us might be in labour! Hopefully it was the start of things and you're just having a wee break before it all begins again!


----------



## bbymc

Aw gutted. I thought that was gona be it too! Maybe now is the calm before the storm! Fingers crossed for you!

Not sure id be able to keep my mouth shut now either. Maybe just have a quiet word? Its lovely shes so interested but im surprised she hasnt realised you wouldn't want her to be so full on.


----------



## Kaybee

Come on James! We all went to see pics :haha:

We had the HV round this morning. Dylan the guzzler is now 10lb 2 :thumbup: I asked about Kaiden's wee friend having the chicken pox and what happens if K gets it and she thinks because Dylan is so young and is getting BF that my immunity should protect or minimise them for Dylan. I just hope K doesn't get them yet. 

When Kaiden was going up the stairs to bed last night he slipped and really bumped his forehead. A huge bump came up right away. :cry: Its not as bad today as I thought it might be considering the colour and size of it last night.


----------



## lj2245

Aww poor Kaiden! Is he bothered at all? I know whenever Shaun hurts himself I feel it more than he does lol. 

We got a parcel in the post this morning from Stephen's aunt. It was 2 gorgeous outfits for Alex and a magic set for Shaun. All reeked to the heavens of smoke. I don't get why someone would sit wrapping a gift for a baby, fag in hand. I now reek of it from touching the parcel and have had to scrub myself. It's such a shame because the outfits are gorgeous. I will boil wash them and see how they come out. It would feel too petty to just bin them but if there's any trace of smoke on them there's no way my wee baby is wearing them :( 

I also forgot to say...remember we were talking about people announcing the birth for us and me telling everyone in my family that noone was to mention it until I had announced it to everyone? Well Stephen's brother's GF (who I have met about 4 times) announced his arrival on FB and tagged us in it :( It was before I'd even had a chance to tell my own family. Stephen saw it and managed to rush out our announcement 2 minutes later but I was still raging when I found out. I get she was excited but why do people not think? Even Stephen's Mum managed to keep her trap shut until I announced it then she went mental. 

Speaking of Stephen's Mum....she has been amazing since Alex has been born. Totally different person and we're getting along like a house on fire! 

Emma, how are you feeling since your early morning? Have you managed to nap at all? 

We are putting the cot in our room today for Alex to sleep in. We are hoping to put it alongside the bed and remove the side so it's like an extension of our bed. I don't feel comfortable at all having Alex in bed with us. I keep waking up and nudging him to make sure he's ok and I swear I have become obsessed with SIDS. It's not normal to be this paranoid :( I'm hoping he'll sleep in the cot. He slept in it yesterday afternoon for an hour! That's 59 minutes longer than he's ever slept in the moses basket :)


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden is fine. Me and Dave def felt it more than him. I asked him this morning 'hows your head' and I think he had forgotten until he touched it and then said its sore but it doesnt seem to be bothering him.

My gran is a very heavy smoker. Everything that comes from her reeks of smoke. Ive put stuff from her in the bin before and wont take the boys to visit because it is just too smokey. :sick:

I dont understand some people. I would never announce someone elses news :nope:

Thats good your getting on with your MIL. It makes life so much easier. How is things with your dad?

We have Dylans cot pulled up next to our bed and leave the side down...although he usually ends up in our bed when he wakes around 3ish as it always seems too cold to put him back in it.


----------



## arlene

Laura that's great your MIL is being better! My aunt is a heavy smoker and I've washed everything she's given us. My dad smokes too and even though my mum said the stuff she's bought is fine, I've still washed it cos I can smell the smoke when I get it home. I sent my mum a text this morning saying "still the same. don't worry, we'll let you know when somehing happens". I've decided to text her when I go into hospital but I'm going to be very firm and say we don't want anyone waiting at the hospital cos we don't know how long it'll take and we want a couple of hours alone with him first. Also going to say that if she really wants to help, she can come to the flat and watch the dogs for us to save John having to nip home! I'm determined to be firm with her cos I've said all this before and she hasn't really taken it in. 

Hope Kaiden's head is better and the babies are all good! Xx


----------



## lj2245

My Dad is ok...he isn't calling as much but I just feel guilty because I know noone else is bothering with him so he's all on his own. I want to do things with him but it's so difficult with a newborn. We went out for a meal at least once a week before Alex arrived but won't be so easy now. There's also no room in the car for a car seat, booster and 3 adults so until our 7 seater is ready for us to pick up (the date got put back to the 11th May from the 7th April) it's a nightmare going anywhere.


----------



## bbymc

Poor Kaiden. Although kids are pretty hardy. He's probably forgotten all about it again lol. Sounds like Dylans doing great! I think id be too paranoid to trust the HV re. Chicken pox. Fingers crossed kaiden dodges it this time round!

Arlene, asking your mum to go deal with the dogs sounds like a great idea. Not what she would hope for I'm sure, but still helpful and a great distraction for her lol.

Laura I dont blame you for being paranoid. Every time lewis is in bed with us I wake up in a panic and start poking him to check he's ok lol. Its really not that funny tho! Putting the cot next to the bed sounds like a great plan. Fingers crossed he lasts more than an hour! 

Thats awesome your mil is better. Does she visit loads? Im finding it hard with my mil. She told us she wants to visit once a week which is fine. But then she said she didn't care if ryan or I were there cos shes only interested in seein lewis. I dont want her comin over if she just sees me as a nessecity to see lewis! Especially cos she wants to visit mostly when ryan's working. On top of that, when she visits she takes over rather than visits and she totally outstays her welcome, staying like 5-6 hours! I don't like it at all! I hope im not getting the mil from hell!

My early morning was ok. Was up til about 6 when I fed him again and he settled til 9am. Wasnt too bad. Its annoying though cos he settles great every time, except the 1 feed in the middle of the night. He gets really windy then and is usually really awake! Its soooo annoying!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope you are well.x

Leo Robert Smyth born on his due date the 16th had labour from hell and I'm exhausted, il try get on when I'm feeling better..x


----------



## lj2245

Congratulations Cheryl! I had a feeling you'd had him when we hadn't heard from you in a while. So sorry to hear your labour was difficult. Can't wait to see photos of your wee man and hear all about it! Take care of yourself, we'll be here when you're feeling better x


----------



## lj2245

Emma...sounds like your MIL is becoming a bit of a nightmare! My MIL hasn't visited us because we have been visiting her so frequently. She lives in Lanark and we've been through there every few days so have always stopped in to see her. She adores Alex and is totally respectful of how I want him to be raised. She even said she's amazed by how chilled out I am and how every other new mother who's baby she's held has sat there looking tense lol! I'd go nuts if she was here for 6 hours but thankfully I don't think she'd do that unless she was here for a sleepover and I know she'd spend most of that time with Shaun. 

Imagine saying to you that she's only there to see the baby. What a witch! At least she's interested in him though. I haven't heard a thing from my Mother. My Brother sent me a congrats text and that's been it too, he hasn't shown any interest in coming to meet his nephew. 

Arlene you def have to be firm with your mum and tell her that you won't be allowing her to meet the baby until you are settled. Skin to skin contact is so important and the midwives will encourage you to spend an hour or 2 at the very least just doing that. They will then want you up and showered and then transferred to the ward.


----------



## bbymc

Aww. Congrats Cheryl! Cant wait to see pics and hear all about it! Take care and enjoy your little man! Xx

Thats lovely things have changed laura. I bet stephen is so relieved! That's a real shame about your brother and mum! Its their loss though. Did your mum know you were pregnant? 

Im glad im not the only one who thinks its ridiculous that she said she's just interested in seein lewis. Ryan thought nothin of it! I was very offended. Im not having her visit for houts so she can just take over my roll and basically try and tell me to go away!


----------



## Kaybee

Congrats Cheryl. Looking forward to seeing some pics of Leo.

Arlene asking your mum to help with the dogs is a good idea :thumbup:

Emma I'm too scared to google about chicken pox as I know it will make me totally paranoid. Your MIL sounds like a PITA. Maybe tell her a time she can come round in the morning and then say you have other plans in the afternoon so she can't stay.

I haven't heard from my Dad, or his side of the family for even Kaiden's birth. They knew I was pregnant with him....don't even know if they knew I was having Dylan. :wacko: Its deffo their loss!


----------



## lj2245

Yeah she knew. My sister posted a photo of me and Alex just after he was born and it came up that she was posting from Airdrie. My Mum has commented on it 'Where are you?'. Obviously meaning what was she doing in Airdrie. No congratulations or even a mention of the baby. She can rot in hell. She was emailing me before she got married in October asking if Shaun could go to her wedding. I said no because she hadn't seen him in 2 years and I wasn't having him turning out for her wedding photos to make it look like she had a loving family just so she could ignore him afterwards again and confuse him. I said she was welcome to come and visit him a few times before hand and prove that she was genuinely wanting to be part of his life and she didn't bother. Sod her.


----------



## bbymc

Good on you laura! I'd have done the same! Thats so selfish! I just don't get why folk would be happy to miss out on their children's and grandchildren's lifes. Same goes for your dad karen. its a real shame!


----------



## lj2245

I could never imagine not being part of my kids lives. I love them so much. 2 of her 4 kids don't speak to her (me included). 

Every time Stephen changes Alex's nappy, he pees on him! He just changed his (dirty) nappy there and he just got his bum wiped and a new nappy under him and Alex pooed again, all over the new nappy. So Stephen took it off and put a new one under him and he started peeing everywhere then when Stephen took the wet nappy off he started pooing again. Stephen was holding a wipe to his bum trying to catch it all while Shaun and I rolled about the floor killing ourselves laughing. He eventually got him cleaned up and has just got a nappy on him and he's pooed again! 4 nappies in about 3 minutes. It's so funny. He projectile vomitted all over him about half an hour ago too :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Lol!! That would be hilarious! He must be getting well fed Laura! How's feeding going anyway? Still sore?


----------



## lj2245

Yeah still sore but I'm sure it will start to improve soon. My nipples are more sticky out now so he's not having to suck them erect every time so hopefully that means the blisters will get better.


----------



## bbymc

I hope so. Its a real chore when it hurts!


----------



## lj2245

Bought another tube of lansinoh today. Paid £10 for last one but discovered superdrug have it for £6!!


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: poor Stephen. Dylan usually wees on me at some point during the day :haha:

How are your OHs finding it becoming dads? 

That's cheap Laura. I got mine for around £7 from amazon. Got some cheapish lansinoh breast pads there too :thumbup:


----------



## bbymc

Ryan's loving being a dad. He does everythin he can for both of us! He's so cute! If im sitting feedin or cuddling lewis he comes over, hugs me, looks at lewis and says 'thats our beautiful baby' with a huge grin on his face. Its like he can't quite believe lewis is here and he is ours. Lol.


----------



## lj2245

Stephen loves being a Dad. He's a big sap but it's funny watching him trying to change nappies and get him dressed. He has him whenever he's not feeding lol, will just sit cuddling him and kissing his wee nose. I think it's made him appreciate me a lot more too which is nice :)


----------



## arlene

That's great your OH's are all being so doting! John is very chilled about this but he's done it twice already. I think he'll be a lot more mushy when James fonally gets here. I just know he's really anxious cos both his ex's got pnd after they had his two other sons, he split from the first when wee John was only a year old and he didn't see him for about ten years, then the pnd turned his other ex into a total maddo which we're still dealing with now with Cameron. It's difficult trying to reassure him that this time can and will be different. 

I know I've been complaining loads about my mum lately but I can't imagine how hard it must be for you girls with all the parent problems. Although I'd probably take the same stance! 

I'm just sitting here bouncing on my gym ball hoping something will happen lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats cheryl.

Sorry ive not been here much ladies. Been looking after paige myself past 2 days and ryans mum took her today was meant to catch up on my sleep but didnt lol instead i was missing paige all day at my mums. Came home after tea and started tidying like crazy lol 

Just waiting or my baby to come home now as her daddy went painbaling with my brother but i was told the game would finished around 7.30pm :( yay right!

Arlene hope that bal is working wonders for you xxx


----------



## bbymc

Come on baby James!! Once he makes an appearance we can arrange another meet up ( assuming we're all recovered enough) and I get to meet all these wee cuties! 

Sending you some good 'go into labour' vibes Arlene!


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking that earlier emma :) be lovely to get all our little ones together :)


----------



## arlene

Thanks girls. Had a dream I'd had a show, so disappointed when I woke! Hoping the mw has better news for me today lol. xx


----------



## Kaybee

It would be lovely to get the babies together. And see you girls too :flower: 

How gutting 'the show' was just a dream. Get back on that ball!


----------



## lj2245

Your ticker says baby is anywhere from 5 to 11lbs. 11lbs? Jeezo. 

I hope it was a sign of things to come for you Arlene! I had a feeling my waters were going to break the whole day before they did! 

I think, when I have my next baby, I'll tell people my due date is 2 weeks later than it is. You must be going mental :( I hope your mum has left you alone today!


----------



## arlene

Nope, text from her at quarter past eight this morning!! Lol. Got a sweep at my app this morning and there is some progress, my cervix is a lot further forward and I'm 2cm dilated! I've also had a bit of show during and after the sweep which she said is normal. I'm booked in for induction at 8.30am on Monday which gives me some time to go naturally. I got a wee info booklet on induction which says at the end "Please note there is a no visiting policy on the labour ward for security reasons. Birthing partners only" I've been saved!!!!!! Don't care what the midwives say when I get there, my mum is getting told!! Lol. I'm so relieved!! Xx


----------



## arlene

Laura, I noticed that on my ticker too and thought bloody hell!! Lol. MW estimated 8-8.5lbs for him :) xx


----------



## lj2245

2cm!! You'll never make it to Monday :)

So glad they have that on your leaflet, although it may have your mum pushing to be a 'birth partner' again :|


----------



## arlene

Hoping I don't last til then!! I keep feeling like I've got trapped wind and need to go to the loo, think it's just pressure but fingers crossed it's a sign! I'm just going to be firm with her and say the best thing she can do to help us is be at the flat and take care od the dogs so John doesn't have to leave me. xx


----------



## lj2245

Hopefully she decides to put you first then, instead of her desire to be there.


----------



## bbymc

Im such an idiot. I knew about that rule. I had ryan and my mum there but only cos they were my birthing partners. Noone else was allowed. If you got induced though you would be on a ward first and she could visit then. But considering I was moved to labour ward when my cervix was favourable and I was 2cm dilated, I doubt you'd need to even consider that. You'll never get to Monday! 

Labour ward is calling!


----------



## Cherrybump

Arlene i was like that alot before i had paige lol. I had diarrhea and felt constipated few days before then felt like i had diarrhea again :(. On the op table when getting the epc in my back i said to the person holding the gas and air thing that i think i poop hahaha. Guess that was my body going numb but i swear it felt like i did. 

So hopefully and all fingers crossed that your little poop factory makes his way some time before monday lol

Good new about that leaflet though lol and if she doesnt believe you just stick the leaflet to her door lol xxx


----------



## arlene

If I get there on Monday I'm gonna tell the midwives to stick to that story even if they are a bit lax with it. It'll save me so much hassle! We're away to see Olympus Has Fallen tonight, decided to follow it with a cheeky Dominos pizza for tea :) Still bleeding a wee bit and James is wriggling but no contractions or waters yet. xx


----------



## lj2245

You're brave, going to the cinema, lol! 

I bet you will go like I did! Nothing but niggles for ages then it all goes really quick when contractions start :)


----------



## arlene

Cinema is only ten minutes from the house really, just about to stop off at Dominos for some food pn the way home. Fingers crossed it's as quick as yours Laura! Lol xx


----------



## arlene

Morning ladies. Been up since half five with really bad heartburn and now definitely losing plug! Thought it was my waters breaking but it seems it's just mucus. Hopefully it's a sign of things kicking off! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Ooooh any updates? It's been a few hours since your post...


----------



## bbymc

I've totally started obsessively checking this for updates lol. Good luck Arlene hopefully youre on your way now!

Lewis and I had a terrible night!! He's got a snuffly nose and was constantly grunting, squeaking and gasping for air. I wouldnt sleep for worrying about him stopping breathing and he was really unsettled most of the night :-( I ended up with him in bed with me so I could hear him breathing. :-(

I duno what to do either cos he seems to want fed every hour and a half but then when he feeds its like he's getting way too much and ends up bringing loads of it back up. So then he's unsettled cos he's too full and windy. But then he cries and wants to comfort feed to feel better therefore continuing a cycle. Ive tried a few dummies but he wont take them. Totally duno what to do! :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Ooo FX this is the start of it!

I am knackered :sleep: Kaiden not well. He was sick during the night with high temp, refused any medicine said it would make him sick and typically as soon as I talked him into taking it as soon as he put the spoon near his mouth he ran to the toilet to throw up :cry: He looks knackered bless him but he is trying to keep going. I have a feeling this is the pox as his friend that had it was sick once on the wed night and then had the spots by friday. I am so worried about Dylan catching it though. I have tried to explain why he cant touch/kiss him but he doesnt understand and gets upset. Going to try speak to doc or HV again today.


----------



## lj2245

Have you tried having a look in the breastfeeding section? Someone in there might have a solution. The only thing I can think of is pumping before feeding but that will up your supply for a while :(

I got this plug in vapouriser thing for Shaun when he was a baby and it was amazing. It was like a glade plug in that stank of vicks. Got it from Boots and it's safe for newborns. Might be worth a look? I hope he feels better soon :( I always tilted Shaun's mattress when he was feeling crap, it seemed to help too. There's genuinely nothing worse though than watching your helpless wee baby struggling to breathe and not being able to do anything to fix it :(


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: Emma. Could you try propping his cot up at his head end that might help his breathing. You can get saline drops to put in his nose to clear it although TBH I didnt find them much use.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. Went back to bed about 6.45 and just got up now. Still nothing more than show. 

Sorry you've all had crappy nights as well xx


----------



## bbymc

My friend told me about the saline drops but I havent been able to find them anywhere. I'll definitely look out for the plug in thing. That would probably work.

Think im gona have to express before feeds and see if that helps. Its a real faff but I can't think of any other solution. I never thought to check the bf forum. Im away to check it now 

Aww Karen. I hooe its just a bug and not chicken pox! Poor wee soul!


----------



## lj2245

Chicken pox is horrible but it's definitely best to get it out the way. If he has them now and the HV is right and Dylan is immune then at least you will only have to deal with one sick child. Then when Dylan gets them Kaiden will be immune. I'm glad Shaun has already had them because it was so difficult and I can't imagine how horrible it would be to have 2 of them with it at the same time! Me and my 2 sisters had it at the same time and my Mum spent all day running between us with calamine lotion! I was 11 and I had to stay in bed for a week I was so ill!


----------



## Cherrybump

Jealous Arlene i wanna see that movie to lol ooooft!!!! yum yum heehee lol 

Im waiting for fast 6 to come out my mum is taking paige for me since the cinema is right next to me also and mums lives close by i can go pick her up after :) xx


----------



## lj2245

OMG! Next has a Take That t-shirt in 3-6 months upwards.

I think Stephen would kill me if I put one on Alex...

I might buy one anyway...


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. Still no further forward :( Think due to the crap sleep and early rise this morning I've been feeling rubbish all day. Just been feeling so fed up today but John decided to stay home rather than go to cadets tonightncos he knew I was feeling like poop. Even though I've just spent the last hour in the bath I'm so glad he did, just fed up of being in the house alone all the time! We went for a wee walk round Mothercare and Tesco at Hermiston Gait just to get me out for a wee bit. Will let you all know if anything happens! Hope you're all good xx


----------



## lj2245

You'll be scunnered now :( You must have a really cosy womb :)


----------



## arlene

Evidently lol. My mum is now posting on fb saying "hi everyone, no sign of baby James yet, mum is fine, just tired and waiting now" WTF??? How do.I tell her to.stop doing that without sounding like a bitch??


----------



## lj2245

Lol! It sounds like she's sick of folk asking if he's here yet! Umm...ironic!


----------



## arlene

Just done it lol. Text her saying "would you mind not posting stuff on fb. We've only told friends and family his name and wanted to be able to announce it ourselves. Sorry, I know you're excited and I should have said". I wouldn't mind but she's fb friends with some of our friends and it's our place to announce it! PM for god's sake!! Xx


----------



## arlene

Just got a massive apology by text lol. Think it's more me and my hormones and being totally fed up but still xx


----------



## lj2245

No, you're quite right :( My MIL announced Alex's name to everyone but we hadn't told her not to and hadn't said we hadn't done it yet so we couldn't be too annoyed! The best thing about being a week overdue is you can be a bitch and blame it on the hormones :haha: Folk have no choice but to forgive you and just feel sorry for you really. I'd use this opportunity to rant away ;)


----------



## arlene

Ha ha! She's just text to say she's deleted the post and is uber apologetic again, now I feel bad! Told her not to stress about it and ended with a love you! Lol. I know she's excited so I.don't want her to feel bad. 

Think I might take a wee wander over to Livingston tomorrow while John is at work. Need a new pair of slippers! Plus it'll get me out of the house for a.bit xx


----------



## lj2245

We are going to Livingston tomorrow night. Shaun and Stephen are going to see Iron Man 3 at 5:20 and I'm going along for some dinner then shopping while they see the film :) I'll prob spend the entire time either BFing or in Asda buying rubbish lol!


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today?


----------



## bbymc

Im ok. Really tired! Lewis' got a wee sticky eye and a blocked nose so I dont think he's feeling great :-(

I'm back at my house today and giving my cousin the cold shoulder until ryan and I can speak to her later. Its so awkward cos she's acting like nothing even happened! It makes my blood boil!!

How you today? Tired after this morning? Wonder why shaun got up so early eh? Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Tired here too. Kaiden was up a few times last night again and off nursery. No spots but he has a pink blotch on each cheek. He seems ok today other than a bit warm at times...dont know how he has so much energy though!


----------



## arlene

Another member of the tired club lol. Think I saw every hour on the clock last night, got up 5 or 6 times to pee! Just tucking into a Greggs roll for lunch in Livingston. Desperate to get out of the house after being so fed up yesterday! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww poor Lewis and Kaiden! Are you putting breast milk in Lewis's eye, Emma? Alex still has his sticky eye but the BM totally clears it for a few hours and lets me clean it easier when it goes crusty. 

Alex was crying lots last night and I think it kept waking Shaun up! He got up and went into the bathroom at 5am and I was wondering why he was in there so long, then he came into the bedroom with all his school uniform on...teeth brushed...face washed...school bag packed! Lol. I had to tell him it was great he was so eager and had done all that but it was 5am and he had 4 hours until school so had to go back to bed! 

Have you got another sweep booked, Arlene?


----------



## bbymc

Aww A+ for Shaun's enthusiasm lol. I wonder if he'll ever be that motivated at the right time lol.

Poor Kaiden. Suppose its good hes still got energy though, means he might be ok.

Yeah I have been putting breastmilk in his eye Laura. Doesn't seem to do much BH but I think I've caught it really early. I hope it clears soon! Has Alex's cleared at all?

Aw Arlene, I feel for you. I found the constant need to pee at night soooooo annoying. It's the first thing I noticed I didn't do once Lewis was born lol. It made me so happy lol. The simple things eh? Lol


----------



## arlene

No, got nothing booked til my induction on Monday. I'm sooooo looking forward to being able to sleep comfortably on my stomach again! I was up at 6.10 this morning too. Hope the babies are all ok! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Christine, was having a wee nosey on your fb since you've not been on. Sorry to hear about Paige's wee hips. It'll be a tough 12 weeks but totally worth it. She's so wee she wont remember either so hats a blessing  and she'll still look cute as ever!


----------



## bbymc

Duno what's going on today but I'm leaking breastmilk everywhere! I've had to change my top and bra 3 times. I've changed the breast pads loads too. It's not even time for a feed either!! It's getting soooo annoying!


----------



## Cherrybump

Just wee update from ladies. Sorry im not on so much its hard work lol

Arlene sorry to hear your mum is being a pain lol

Anyways just thought i'd let you know that we had an app today at the sick kids for paiges hips :(

Well anyways. Her hips are still not in the right place. i mean her legs ball parts lol. So my little munchkin is in a harness for the next few weeks and it not easy to change her bum or put clothes on she cant wear none of her newborn things now more and i just bought newborn leggins for her :(.. 

Anyways ive got another app next week to get adjustment to the harness since she is a wriggle baby and is a growing baby lol..

Must say the sick kids was busy very busy and loads of newborns.. I even seen this one baby with that cleft lip i think its called. you know when there lip is disformed? 

baby was gorgeous to.

Sorry im not on so much ladies. Mega tired and looking have paige trying to keep house tidy lol 

Not to long now to meet little james :) xxxxxx


----------



## lj2245

Sorry to hear about Paige's hips Christine. You can bet it will bother you a lot more than it will bother her though! Us mums always feel it worse than they do. You'd think Alex had lost an eye, not just had a bit of gunk in it with the way I've been crying about it lol. 

His eye is constantly clearing when I put the bm in it Emma, then he cries and it gets all sticky again and I have to put more bm in to clear it. 

I had lots of leaking and spurting with Shaun but not this time :shrug: I remember walking around with maternity pads in my bra :haha: every time Shaun cried it set off rivers of milk flowing! I'd feel this tightening on the sides of my boobs and know I'd be spurting everywhere :)


----------



## arlene

Aww Christine, poor Paige! Our musical directors wee girl had hip displasia and didn't get diagnosed til last November when she turned three, she was in an a-frame cast for about 16 weeks so it's good they caught it early!

Some good news from me, my waters finally broke about 40 minutes ago!!! Eeeeeek!! I went to the loo and as I was about to walk out the bathroom I just felt a massive gush!! No contractions yet so I phoned triage and they said just to go in when I can so they can check me over then they'll probably send me home til I start contracting. I swear, I've never been so relieved and hapoy and scared all at the same time in my life!! Lol. Haven't put anything on fb yet and probably won't til James is here but I know none of you will say anything there. Gutted cos we were gonna go see Iron Man 3 tonight!! Lol. Will keep you all updated! xx


----------



## bbymc

Hurray!! Come on James! Good luck Arlene! I hope all goes smoothly for you! Keep us posted! Maybe try and get some sleep while you can!!


----------



## Kaybee

Eeee exciting stuff Arlene. Good luck and try keep us posted if you can.

Aww Christine :hugs: like Laura said I think these things are tougher on us mummy's than onthe babies.

Laura :rofl: at the maternity pads in your bra. Emma have you tried the lansinoh pads? I used to leak through others but have always been fine with these. They are really thin as well :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

Ooooohhh arlene!!! Fantastic! I hope contractions start soon :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg!!!! Arlene i just ran down the page without finishing reading lol good luck hunni he's doing it without being induced :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies, i defo feel things more than her lol i feel her pain with my own :(.. She's beeing sleeping for a while so i think she'll wake up soon for a feed xx


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Been sent home from the hospital as I've not started contracting yet. Have an appointment to go back at 4pm tomorrow if nothing has happened before then. Still losing waters like no ones business everytime I stand up! Just about to tuck into a portion of chicken pakora for tea since we didn't get dinner before we went to the hospital. Hopefully the contractions will start soon! xx


----------



## lj2245

Fingers crossed :) I was 7 and a half hours between waters breaking and contractions starting properly :)


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. Been sent home from the hospital as I've not started contracting yet. Have an appointment to go back at 4pm tomorrow if nothing has happened before then. Still losing waters like no ones business everytime I stand up! Just about to tuck into a portion of chicken pakora for tea since we didn't get dinner before we went to the hospital. Hopefully the contractions will start soon! xx


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. Just a quick update, been up since 1.30am with back pain, by 5pm contractions wers 3 mins apart so came into the Simpson Centre. Got examined at half six only to be told I was only 2 cm!! Went for a walk and got some brekkie, by the time I got back the contractions were agony! Jumped into the birthing pool and watched Jeremy Kyle lol, and getting examined again at half twelve. Got booked in for augmentation at 4pm when I was here last night but hoping I dilate more on my own. Contractions are still agony across my back so my plan for the pool and gas and air only may go put the window! Hopefully gonna meet Jamesy boy today or tomorrow xx


----------



## Kaybee

Progress Arlene. Each contraction is one less to go through and another step closer to meeting James. 

Kaiden back to nursery today and going to his pals for the avo.


----------



## lj2245

ooohhhh its so exciting :) Keep us updated if you can, Arlene :) Hopefully you won't be long! Have you told your mum? 


How is Kaiden? Any sign of chicken pox?


----------



## arlene

Yeah, John phoned her about half six this morning. She's good, hasn't mentioned coming to hospital so is totally respecting our wishes. Got lovely text from her this morning saying how proud she is and how she knows my Nana is watching over us, shenpassed away a month before I fell pregnant. Got me rather emotional! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Ooh. great news Arlene! Won't be long now! Fingers crossed all progresses as it should  x


----------



## arlene

Just been checked and I'm still only 2cm and my cervix hasn't thinned out enough. Being sent up to the labour ward for augmentation, so basically a drip xx


----------



## lj2245

My labour with Shaun was long. It took me 20 hours to go from nothing to 4cm and I was so knackered I got an epidural. Best decision ever, it let me get some rest and by the time I was fully dilated (7 hours later) I was able to feel everything again and it took the edge off enough to help me with the pushing part :) 

My cousin had her baby girl this morning :) She called her Abbey.


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden seems totally fine and no spots. 

Congrats to your cousin Laura.

Arlene that's good that your mum is respecting your wishes.


----------



## lj2245

Do you think there's a chance he's still had it but it's been really mild?


----------



## Kaybee

I don't think so. All he had was a pink blotch on each cheek for a while yesterday that went away :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

This is my wee poor Shaun when he had them. He'd just turned 3 and they were so bad :( He had them on the inside of his eyelids and in his mouth. He kept scratching them and now has a scar on the top of his nose :( I guess if he had them that bad, Kaiden would have had noticeable spots too as he's a similar age. 

I hope they aren't too bad when he does get them. It's horrible. I remember crying for a whole week (me, not him!), dabbing him in calamine lotion. He had socks on his hands to stop him scratching too.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00178.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbymc

Yikes! That looks sore! You must be so glad kaiden's avoided them Karen!!

Arlene, that's what they did with me. They don't like it f your waters break and nothin much happens cos of the increased risk of infection. That's why I got put on the drip. I hated it. But thankfully I took their advice, apparently the contractions with the drip are stronger than natural ones, so they recommend an epidural. I was dead against it but I was so tried I took it and I was soooo glad I did. I rarely felt anythin after that. It was great!! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

When I was having Alex, after they hauled me out of the birthing pool, I asked for an epidural :haha: Stephen was like 'It's a bit late for that, his head is out already'.


----------



## bbymc

Lol. How on earth did you not realise that?! Lol


----------



## lj2245

I dunno, I think it was the shock! I started pushing in the pool through one contraction and in my head I was just trying to do the toilet! Lol! I was saying 'If I do the toilet I'll feel a lot better'. It didn't occur to me it was me pushing and for some reason, going to the toilet in the pool was the most normal thing in the world. The shame! I pushed through that one contraction and the head came out lol. Then the midwife realised I was that far along and I got dragged out of the pool and onto a bed that had been wheeled half into the room. My head was in the corridor and my feet in the pool room when I contracted again and pushed the rest of him out! They held him up and I said 'How the fuck did that happen?'. Lol. 

Pretty sure I pooed in the pool! Stephen will never let me live it down :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Why did they get you out the pool? You could have gave birth in there no?


----------



## lj2245

No...as soon as I got in the water started draining out. The midwife couldn't work out why and even though she turned the taps on full, it was draining out quicker than it was going in so there wasn't enough water...plus she wasn't able to regulate the temperature. I'd have happily had him in there if it hadn't been broken! 

Next time!!


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. 

So after almost 12hrs of pretty agonising contractions, I'm only 4cm and James isn't facing the right way, he's turned like 90 degrees and facing my left hip which is why I've had such bad back pain. So, I gave in and got the epidural cos I honestly couldn't have carried on. They're leaving me 2hrs to see if I progress anymore and are hoping James will turn with the stronger contractions. Not the birth I had envisioned but it's been what's best for us. John has been totally amazing and supportive the whole time. 

Will updae again when the wee toad arrives xx


----------



## lj2245

It very rarely goes to plan, all you can do is go with it and do the best for your circumstances :) You'll feel so much better now you've had the epidural. Just try and relax now and enjoy it! 

I'm glad you have a good birthing partner in John, it really makes all the difference. 

You will probably go quicker now you're at 4cm. You're officially in labour now (what a joke that is when you've been contracting for 12 hours, eh?) so you will get to meet your little boy soon. Very exciting!! :)


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats a shame it hasn't gone how you envisioned Arlene. You will definitely feel better with the epidural though. Im glad John's been so supportive. It will help keep you calm 

All the best for the rest of the labour! I'll look forward to seeing the wee man when he finally arrives  Ots all so exciting! ! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just quickly nipping in.

Arlene hope your progress some more. 

Just wanna say sorry to you all that im not here much. Paige got that harness on yesterday and pretty much cried screamed on of for 3 hours.

I feel so sorry for my little girl i could just cried. Ive poste up a pik to so you guys can get a good idea. 

Just curious do all breech babies get checked for this or is it just ones whom have their bums down? Oh wells i just hope those sockets get into the right places fast.. but either way its the best chance she has.
 



Attached Files:







Paige in harness.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bbymc

Awww wee soul! I think all babies get tested Christine. Lewis had a test for his hips and feet and stuff. They told me his wee feet were a bit squashed cos he's long and I'm short so he didn't have enough space. They thought one hip was a bit loose too but the physio checked it and it is normal.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah Alex was tested too. It's part of the check up they get before discharge in hospital. 

She's a wee soul :( I bet it's breaking your heart to see her.


----------



## lj2245

Photo of wee James on fb :) that's all our babies here now :)


----------



## Kaybee

Laura poor Shaun with those chicken pox. Ouch! 

Re: water birth....love how you are talking about next time already. Even though I had yet another crappy pregnancy and I said no more during it I totally would. If I was younger and could afford it. It makes me a bit sad that Dylan is my last baby. 

Christine. Poor Paige. :hugs: 

:woohoo: all our babies are here!


----------



## bbymc

We're talking about next time too. Lol. Crazy considering what I've just been thru lol.

Congrats on baby James Arlene. I hope you're both doing well


----------



## lj2245

Definitely no more Karen? Would be hilarious if we all went back to F&B's in a year or so with massive bumps and babies :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

:haha: that would be funny! Well Dave is 40, I am 36 :cry: we have 2 bedrooms and unless we win the lottery I don't think we would ever afford to buy anything bigger. I would need to wait at least a year and not sure that I could cope with preggo sickness and a one year old.....although a part of me thinks f**k it you only live once we would manage somehow! And we do make lovely babies :rofl:


----------



## lj2245

36 is no age. Folk are having babies in their 40's!! You never know how your circumstances will change :) I said I'd be having another 1 then stopping at 3 but I'm already thinking I could maybe stretch to 4!! I must be delusional from lack of sleep!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww do they lol i had just read online from one of the sites a few things lol

Whooo to Arlene she had her lo :) seen her post early :) xxx Congrats huneexxx


----------



## Kaybee

Sooo tired. Poor Kaiden up all night being sick :cry: No spots or temp and he had a little bit of the runs (sorry TMI) so wondering if its the V&D bug he has :shrug: he was so white and I felt so helpless. Guess he wont be back to nursery tomorrow. He will be disappointed. 

In other news I can't believe how much Dylan is growing. He's still in 0-3 months but I started putting away the smaller stuff the other day.


----------



## lj2245

Poor Kaiden :( Could you maybe get him to drink cups of expressed BM? Might help him get better quicker?

Alex is a wee bloater too. Was 9lb 2oz on Friday. I had a load of newborn stuff but they don't fit him now (even though the Next stuff says up to 10lbs :shrug:) so he's in to the 0-3 and it's a really good fit on him so not long until he's into the 3-6 I reckon! What weight is Dylan now? 

Alex has nappy rash :( It's just a tiny bit, a wee line down each bum cheek where his wee bum crack is. He is pooing with every fart and that's about every 10 mins. I went through 8 nappies last night. Sometimes you get a clean one on him and he dirties it right away! Is that a breastfeeding thing? He always poos in a farty explosion that makes his legs jerk! I make sure I clean him properly and dry him with clean tissues before putting a tiny bit of sudocrem on every nappy change...I just hope it clears up because he screams the house down when he's getting his nappy changed and when that's 20+ times a day, that's a lot of screaming.


----------



## Kaybee

I think my pump is either still in storage or in the attic. 

Dylan was weighed on Monday and he was 10lb 2oz. Will get weighed again on Thursday. 

He has a really sore bum too. I had to take him to the doctors with it. I was trying sudocrem but it did nothing. I switched to Metanium which is much better but still didn't shift it :nope: Got something from the doc who thinks he had a bit of a yeast infection with the constant damp nappies, which are changed often, and its just about better now. The chemist suggested nappy free time which isn't easy with a boy :haha:

I've heard some people say that BF babies don't poop often but my experience with both Kaiden & Dylan is that they poop ALL.THE.TIME!


----------



## arlene

Hi girls! Hope you're all well and the babies are good! I'm finally back in the club! Lol. I know I was kind a updating as we went along but will give you all a run down of what happened! 

So waters broke at 4pm Thursday, started contracting at 1am Friday, and came into the birthing centre at 5.30am Friday. Got checked at 6am and was 1-2cm, spent some time in a birthing pool (while watching Jeremy Kyle lol) and was still only 2cm when checked at 12pm so was gutted! By 2-3pm, the pain was totally unbearable, James was facing my left hip rather than my back which meant the contractions were sending pain across my back. I had only got to 4cm by this point so they sent me up to the labour ward for a drip and by that time I'd decided I wanted the epidural. Basically my contractions weren't regular or consistent enough but I managed to get to 10cm by 11pm. They gave me synto (sp?) by drip to try and regulate my contractions enough to get pushing, had to get the mw to tell me when to push cos the epi meant I couldn't feel them. Had been pushing for 1hr 40mins and that's when things went a bit crazy!! 

My contractions weren't coming quick enough so one push was being negated by too long a break and James slipping backwards. Consultant doctor decided I needed help so pulled out the ventouse, gave me an episiotomy and eventually with some help, James was born at 1.39am on the 27th!! He was plopped on my cheat and rubbed down, then weighed in at 7lbs 14.5ozs. Delivered the placenta then all hell broke loose. Suddenly there were 6 other people in scrubs in the room, James was handed to John and he was told to sit down and I had people attaching me to drips and talking everywhere. My blood pressure had suddenly risen towards the end of the delivery and because the gaps in contractions were too long, my uterus didn't contract quickly enough after the placenta so I was bleeding like crazy and they had to keep emptying bowls of blood in the toilet. They managed to get all the clots out and make my uterus contract and we were finally left alone with James about 3.30am. 

It was such a scary experience cos John had the baby and I was lying there but no one really told us what was going on. So totally not the birth experience I was aiming for however, it happened and our son is here! 

I now have the most chilled out baby ever!! Lol. He woke twice through his first night for a feed, is feeding really well and only ever really cries when he's getting his bum changed! Absolutely the best thing I've ever done in my life! Lol 

Apologies for the massive post but wanted to let you all know how it went xx


----------



## lj2245

Sorry it didn't go to plan Arlene, but I'm guessing you'll have realised by now that it really doesn't matter as long as James is here in one piece :) 

I hope James stays chilled out for you but a wee word of warning, they tend to be in shock and sleep a lot for a few days before the fun begins :haha:

I had something similar happen after I delivered Shaun. They had taken my catheter out about 4 hours before delivery as it was irritating me. They forgot to put it back in and a few hours after I had Shaun I felt like I needed to go to the toilet. I went to stand up and blood and clots started gushing out of me. Darren was standing there holding Shaun (he was about to give him his first bath) and just looked stunned. All of a sudden lots of folk rushed in and shoved me on the bed and started poking needles into me. My stomach was this strange triangle shape. Turns out I had several litres of urine in my bladder and it had overstretched, preventing my uterus from contracting. 

I do have a massive bladder now though :)


----------



## bbymc

Aww that sounds really scary Arlene! I guess one thing we've both learnt is that childbirth tends to have its own agenda and no amount of planning can prepare you for it. As long as mum and baby are ok in the end that's all that matters. It can be pretty traumatic though! 

Glad you and James are ok now though  He's a great size! Not too big for being overdue! 

Laura, I think bf babies poo loads. But I did read when lookin up about milk production that babies can poo excessively if they get too much foremilk and not enough of the hindmilk. Something to do with the lactose in it...


----------



## lj2245

I think I read something about that on one of my Google sessions but I think it also said the poo would be green? Alex's is mustardy yellow and it's more like he farts and follows through than actually fills a nappy! :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Yeah. Thats why I dismissed it too since lewis' is classic mustardy poo too lol. He seems to poo loads. It must just be the breast milk. 

What a shame about your cat Laura! Do you think you'll really have to rehome it?


----------



## lj2245

Yeah...she keeps hissing at him and I cannot get her to stop sleeping in his cot. I have tried everything. It's going to devastate Shaun. I wish I could find someone I know to take her so he can still see her :( I have put an ad on Gumtree but it's so difficult.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. We got home today about 5pm. Mum had been in to the flat yesterday and left us a pot of homemade ham and lentil soup and a tray of lasagne so we've had a good tea. My folks and my bro and his gf popped round for a bit before she went home to Liverpool, they just left about half an hour ago. Mum has made cupcakes, scones and truffles for when people come to visit lol. 

James is still pretty chilled and feeding well, took 2ozs in his last feed at 9. We've decided not to have any visitors tomorrow to let us get used to life as a 3, plus we'll have the midwife coming as well. My mum and Dad collected the dogs from the flat on Friday and are going to keep them another night or two for us so we don't have to worry about someone taking them out. Very glad to be home though! 

I know I had in my mind how I thought things would go with the delivery but the way I see it, something happened that we couldn't control and couldn't foresee and we made decisions that were for the best for our family. I was lucky not to lose more blood than I did and James is here safely and is healthy, we couldn't ask for anything more and I'm in no way disappointed or upset at how things turned out. xx


----------



## bbymc

Glad you're not upset or disappointed Arlene. How can you be with such a lovely little boy to show for it! 

Aw Laura that's heartbreaking you have to give your cat away but it sounds like the right thing to do. I hope shaun takes it ok. Thats the one thing that I worried about but my dogs have been great. Im jyst hoping lewis doesn't grow up and become allergic!

So I told my cousin we want her out. She went a bit crazy but we stuck to our guns and now just need to wait for a month until her move out date. 

Took lewis to the doc yesterday cos he was sounding chesty and coughing loads and I was getting paranoid. He has brochilitus but thankfully its not in his chest. Poor wee soul is really struggling. Hes just exhausted and nothing can be done! This is day 4 though so hopefully it will start to clear soon!


----------



## arlene

Laura, hopefully you can get someone you know to take the cat for Sjaun's sake. My friend had to get rid of her male cat when she hsd her LO, he kept peeing all over the car seat. 

Emma, so glad you spoke to your cousin and stood your ground, you don't need that kind of hassle!! 

Well our first night at home wasn't as successful as in hospital but we got there! James hasn't pooped since his last feed/nappy change in hosp at 2pm yesterday and we think it's maybe cos he's gone from being C&G ready made to powdered? That and the fact that it's a big change in environment for him. Anyway, he got a feed at 12 and wouldn't settle either in his rocker or moses basket. I brought him back through to the livingroom with the intention of waking John and handing him over after his next feed. Fed him again at 2am and we both fell asleep (him on my chest) til after 6. Managed to finally settle him in his moses basket in the living room at 7.30 and he's still sleeping now! Still no poop but plenty burps and wet nappies. Going to speak to the mw when she comes over today. xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex didnt poo after his first night until his 3rd and he's not stopped since lol. I asked the MW and she said its fine aslong as hes eating and peeing. 

I bet you're so relieved your cousin is going Emma! Did she say what possessed her to get her boss involved? 

Poor Lewis :( I hope hes better soon :(


----------



## arlene

Aww thay's good to hear Laura! We were worried something was wrong. On a side note, I went 8 hours last night without needing to pee!! Small mercies eh?? Lol xc


----------



## bbymc

Lol. It's a great feeling knowing youve managed hours without a pee eh? Lol. 

Im sure James not pooing is fine. In a few days he'll be pooing for Scotland im sure lol.

Aw yeah. So relieved my cousin is going! She said she only let her boss speak to me cos she was working and her boss said the only way she'd get a key is to let her talk to me. So that's what she did. Idiot!


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene your birth story sounds scary but right enough all that matters is that both you & James are well now. :hugs:

That's nice of your mum to do some baking & to take the dogs. My mum had Duke for a week and got us a bag of marks & spencer foods nom! 

Emma :wohoo: for your cousin moving out.

Laura any progress rehoming cat?

Kaiden is on the mend. He hasn't been sick or had diarrhea since 7 last night. AND he slept through the night. Hopefully he might start doing that every night. Although after I fed Dylan at 5.30 this morning I had to go check on him :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like he was knackered out and needed a decent sleep! It's been a wee ordeal for him. Do you think he'll be ok for nursery tomorrow? 

Lots of replies to my ad on Gumtree but how do you know folk aren't mental cases? I am trying to get as much info from people as possible but I'm dreading the thought of giving her to someone and them not getting on and Pepper either disappearing or them bringing her back! It's a nightmare. I'm thinking about contacting SSPCA and asking them what their rehoming fees are, but she won't be able to go outside if she goes there and they charge £50 for a cat. Who is going to pay that when they can get a kitten for the same amount? Right enough, we paid £115 for a 10 year old, saggy dog! 

You'll be glad of the 8 hours between peeing with those stitches Arlene :( 

Does anyone know if the minor ailments thing at the chemist will give me colief? Alex has been suffering with bad colic all day and hasn't slept a wink. Infacol is not helping. The HV said to me on Friday that they might give me Lansinoh! Result if they do lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah he was shattered poor soul. He conked out for an hour on the sofa this morning. We have just had lunch & I think he might fall asleep again. Its the best thing for him. I might try get a wee nap in too :haha:

That's good that you have lots of interest in the cat. Be no harm in asking the SSPCA. 

I dunno about the minor ailments & the colief :shrug: Worth a shot. That would be great if Lansinoh was on it too :thumbup: 

I had to use some cradle cap shampoo on Dylan today. He is really starting to get a flaky scalp.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay arlene :) xxx


----------



## bbymc

How were alex and kaiden last night girls? 

I duno about the colief laura but when I googled the minor ailments service there's quite a list of example ailments so I think you probably would get it from there.

We have the hv coming today. Looking forward to seeing how much lewis weighs now 

Hows James today Arlene? Any poos yet? Lol.

Christine, how is paige coping with her harness? She used to it now?


----------



## lj2245

We don't have the hv again for another 2 weeks. Alex is a bloater though...I'm pretty sure he's pushing 10lbs now if he hasn't passed that already! 

Alex was ok last night! We went up to bed at 10 as Stephen was on nightshift. I fed him then sat him upright until 11pm so he wouldn't be windy. He slept until 1am then back down at 2am until 4am, then down again at 5am until 7 :) So it's 2 sleeping, 1 awake. Much better than the 2 asleep, 4 awake, 2 asleep he was doing previously. Hopefully it stays like that. I'm taking at least half an hour to wind him now because he's been suffering so badly. I can feel it all moving through him and he's sick after every feed. The HV isn't concerned though because he's piling on the beef!

How are you and Lewis? 


Looking forward to hopefully seeing some more photos of wee James soon!!


----------



## bbymc

Aww thats good. I have to wind lewis for at least half an hour after every feed at night. It feels like forever but it is well worth it cos he will settle for way longer afterwards
Fingers crossed alex stays in that sleeping pattern!

That's good alex is puttin on the beef lol. Shows you're feeding him well! Its a great feelin eh!? My midwife said their stomachs are roughly the same size as their fists. I was pretty shocked by that! Quickly realised that's why lewis was being so sick. He's a greedy monster and didnt have space for all he was eating. Wee fatty! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

No way is Alex's stomach the size of his fist. I expressed 4oz on Sunday because Stephen's Dad was visiting and I didn't fancy getting my boob out infront of him and Alex wolfed it down in 5 mins!!

Have you worked out how to stop Lewis eating too much? I can't get Alex off my boobs for love nor money once he's on.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. Glad Lewis and Alex are getting on better with feeding. 

James' body clock seems to be a bit skewiff. He's mega awake at 12am and doesn't settle til 2, then wakes for a feed about 5-6 and sleeps really heavily during the day. I stayed up with him the first night and John did last night so at least one of us is getting a full nights sleep, we figured that's the best thing for our relationship as well rather than us both being tired and crabby with each other. We're now trying to keep him awake for longer during the day when he does wake to try and get him settled. I had to go buy some more newborn size clothes for him yesterday cos the 0-3 month ones drown him! I'll pop a wee picture of him on facebook the now for you  xx


----------



## lj2245

I think all our boys' sense of day and night was off! Alex is settling more at night and is awake more during the day now but it's taking time! Apparently they develop circadian rhythm at 6 weeks-ish :)


----------



## bbymc

Love the pic arlene. He seems tiny! Lewis' body clock went a bit weird for a few days. I just ignored in the middle of the night feeds and chatted loads at the day time ones lol. That seemed to make a bit of a difference. 

Laura, all I did was make him come off so I could wind him. He'd fuss and cry but it helped with the wind obviously but also gave his stomach some time to catch up. After a few mins he'd obviously feel a bit more full and therefore wouldn't take as much when I put him back on. And I only ever use one boob per feed.


----------



## lj2245

How do you get him to come off? Alex has such a strong latch that when I tried to bring him off once I ended up with more blisters!!! I have tried to poke a finger in to break his seal but nothing is getting in there lol!!


----------



## arlene

We're not sure if being in the bedroom weirds him out as well so wev'e decided to stick to letting him sleep in his rocker during the day and use the moses basket at night, we might buy a monitor and put him to sleep in the bedroom through the day once or twice to get him used to it. xx


----------



## bbymc

I just put my pinkie in to break the seal. If he's really hungry though, that sometimes doesnt work so I will need to distract him. So I will sprinkle a bit water on his cheek or use a cold wipe. He usually gets distracted for a second and stops sucking so I quickly stick my pinkie in and break the seal. I tried just pulling him off once. Bad move! Very painful! Lol x


----------



## bbymc

How was alex last night?

Lewis had one 4 hour stretch  im hoping it wasnt a fluke!


----------



## lj2245

We got 1 hour sleep :( Got Colief from the minor ailments service and was giving him that yesterday and it's made him worse! It seems to have constipated him and no amount of burping him could get him to bring up any wind. All night I sat rubbing his wee back and nothing :( Every time I lay him down he started grunting and squeaking like he was trying to poo. 

Ditched the colief this morning and gave him Infacol again and he did about 10 massive burps, 2 dirty nappies and is now sleeping on my shoulder. He's still grunting if I lie him flat so I'm going to keep him upright for now. 

4 hours sleep in a row!! What a luxury! I can't remember the last time I had that....last July maybe? Lol. 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## bbymc

Aww laura what a shame for you both. You're really not having an easy time! :-( ryan's cousin's wee girl had really bad colic and reflex and she got some relief through the use of baby massage. Maybe try that? 

I think my brother is going to do a photoshoot with lewis tonight. I hope lewis is feelin ok for it!


----------



## lj2245

Awww that will be awesome :) I hope he plays ball :haha: I want to get a photoshoot done with Shaun and Alex but no idea where to begin looking lol. Cant wait to see your photos....Lewis is so cute :)


It's hard but for some reason I don't mind the lack of sleep. I do mind him being in pain though. One of my friends has just suggested baby massage on FB too, I'm going to look into it. I'll try anything to help him at this point. What do you think about the water and sugar suggestions? The pharmacist mentioned it yesterday and when I looked horrified she said 8oz water with 1 teaspoon of brown sugar, I'll be lucky if he drinks an oz so an 8th of a teaspoon of sugar. She says that's better than infacol. I'm still dubious though...seems wrong to give a baby sugar. I don't let Shaun have spoons of sugar in anything!!


----------



## Kaybee

Hi ladies

I have had Kaiden's tummy bug. Dave got it now too :nope: 

Laura you should be able to see some vid clips on you tube to do baby massage. I have never heard of giving a baby sugar. TBH I dont think I would feel comfortable doing that.

Emma looking forward to seeing your pics of Lewis. I was trying to think of some ideas for getting pics done of Kaiden and Dylan. Will have a wee look on google for some ideas.

Christine how is Paige getting on?

We have the HV coming tomorrow avo.


----------



## bbymc

I'll find out what my bro charges if you want? Hes done loads of photoshoots of babies and children. Thats how he got started 

Laura I think I'd try massage first but if that doesnt work try the sugar. I'd make that a last resort.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah that would be good. I keep seeing deals on Gumtree but not sure how good they would be! 

Karen, am I correct in thinking you have a baby wrap/sling? Which one is it and is it good? I'm thinking I might need one if I'm to get anything done but no idea what to get!


----------



## bbymc

I got a babasling off gumtree the other day. Not used it yet but I'll let you know if its any good.


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have had Kaiden's tummy bug. Dave got it now too :nope:
> 
> Laura you should be able to see some vid clips on you tube to do baby massage. I have never heard of giving a baby sugar. TBH I dont think I would feel comfortable doing that.
> 
> Emma looking forward to seeing your pics of Lewis. I was trying to think of some ideas for getting pics done of Kaiden and Dylan. Will have a wee look on google for some ideas.
> 
> Christine how is Paige getting on?
> 
> We have the HV coming tomorrow avo.

Just noticed this message. Hope you feel better soon :( would be a nightmare being ill with newborn and 3 year old. Fingers crossed its a 24 hour thing!


----------



## arlene

Hope you're feeling better Karen and it's just a 24hr thing. How is everyone else? 

James is still being a wee toad and taking periods of not settling at night unless we're holding him but he's doing well. His wee cord fell off when John was changing him this morning as well. xx


----------



## bbymc

How you feeling today Karen? A bit better I hope.

My cold has gotten much worse and poor lewis isnt any better either. I ended up with him in bed with me and awake most of the night as he was choking on flem and would spew loads of yellow/green stuff every hour or so and be gagging loads :-( Its better out than in, but it was a worry and a real shame. He's settled a bit now I think. I can hear ryan downstairs singing him hearts songs lol.

How was your night laura? Any more sleep? 

Arlene im sure james will settle better at night soon. Lewis still has trouble sometimes. They can get more windy in the middle of the night. Maybe it's that? Thats good his cord fell off. That was quite quick!


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks girls am feeling more like myself now although now have a cold and sore throat. Meh! I am so glad Dave was here to watch Kaiden and bring me stuff. I got ill around 1am and stayed in bed (well apart from frequent toilet trips) until 5pm, came down the stairs and 20 mins later it was Dave's turn to be ill. I'm also glad we weren't needing the toilet at the same time :haha:

Laura I have the Close carrier that I got off ebay. Its good and comfy to wear. I haven't worn it as much as I thought but thats probably cause if I need to do something he is usually content to be on the bean bag or Dave will entertain him. I'm thinking of using it for our next walk though as he hasn't been too happy in the pram the last couple of times.

Emma poor Lewis. I dont know why everything is always worse at night :shrug: if you could ask your bro about prices that would be good.


----------



## lj2245

I wonder if anywhere in Livingston sells them so I can go and try a couple on. Might have to pop to Mamas and Papas at the Fort and try theirs. 

We slept not too bad. He got really colicky at 4am again after doing well until then and I had to bring him into bed with me and sit up with him sitting on top of my chest, upright. I'm thinking he might have reflux instead of colic so I am going to see the doctor with him. Someone on here PM'd me and recommended infant gaviscon which you can only get on prescription so I'm hoping to try that. 

You are all suffering this week eh!? We seem to be bumbling from one night to the next lol. What a nightmare! At least Dylan seems settled at nights! Hopefully all our little ones will sort our their body clocks soon and will stop chucking up and not wanting to lie down!


----------



## Kaybee

There is a sling library in Edinburgh that you can try some out. edinburghslinglibrary.com 

I was going to say do you think Alex may have reflux. Worth getting it checked out.

We have the HV this avo. Think this will be the last time she comes round and then I will need to go to surgery to see her. Not sure that I will go that often this time round :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

I only went once a month with Shaun and got a hard time about it...now they say they advise only going once a month as getting them weighed more often can cause confusion!! 

I phoned the doctors office and asked about getting him an appointment and registered. They said we can't get an appointment for a few days as they are totally full. She suggested I phone the HV and ask her about it as she can ask the doctor to write a prescription. So I phoned them...and now wish I hadn't bothered. She's made me feel like a right idiot. She has basically said there's nothing wrong with him and the best thing she can suggest is getting someone trained in baby massage to come out sometime in the next few weeks to show me how to do that. She made me feel terrible for not having him registered with the GP yet. I said I can't get out the house because he's sick all the time and there's no way I'm driving to the doctors on no sleep with a sick baby in the back of the car by himself. She asked why Stephen couldn't help...like he doesn't flipping work. I'm so upset now. I told her I've had a baby before and he had colic and this is different so I don't appreciate being made to feel like a paranoid new mum. I'm not an idiot...this is more than colic. She said oh but he's not projectile vomiting! I said it was coming out his bloody nose with so much force this morning he was choking!!! It's still caked up there now! 

I'll just have to try and get up to the drs and get him registered and persevere until they can see him. 

I'm glad my HV is nice...if she had spoken to me the way that one did today she wouldn't be allowed in my house again. Raging!!


----------



## bbymc

God. What a joke!

When I wanted lewis seen I knew it might be a few days so I phoned nhs24. We got an appt within the hour and even though he was ok, apart from being choked up, the doc was lovely and reassured me that its better to be safe than sorry. So if I were you laura I would phone nhs24 once your surgery is closed and he'll probably get seen really quick.


----------



## lj2245

where were you seen?


----------



## bbymc

The hospital. But thats cos its 5 mins away. There's various places they could have sent us.


----------



## Kaybee

What a witch. I only registered Dylan at the docs a few weeks ago when I needed him to be seen. You would think that when you switch from MW to HV they would do the paperwork to register then. :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

There's nothing anywhere near us :(


----------



## bbymc

Aw no. Thats a shame :-( i'm really shocked that it'll be days before you can get an appt tbh. With him being so little I'd have thought they'd prioritize him. It's pretty shocking!


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah it is shocking. I'm lucky that whenever I have phoned for my 2 they get seen the same day. When we were at a gp in town it was always more difficult to get appointments.


----------



## Kaybee

So HV just been and Dylan is now 11lb 2oz. I thought that would be her last visit but she is back again next week. 

All boys are sleeping and I should probably go for a nap too but I am kind of enjoying a wee bit of time to myself.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. 

Laura, sorry you're having such a crap time with the docs. Just stand your ground with them!! Hope Alex is better soon. 

We had the mw round yesterday to weigh James, he's put on an ounce since he was born! Was rather impressed since most babies normally lose a bit of weight. He got his heel prick test done as well, screamed a bit but gave plenty blood lol. We'd been told to put socks on him under his sleepsuit the night before so his feet were a bit warmer. My boobs started leaking through the night as well, hey haven't gone hard or sore yet though. 

James is currently fast asleep on my chest, feels so comfy!! I love letting him fall asleep like this  xx


----------



## bbymc

That's great that James has gained weight 

I usually love lewis falling asleep like that too arlene but today has been a nightmare cos he wont settle anywhere but on my chest or in my arms. He wasn't like that at all yesterday so I think he's not feelin well but I literally haven't been able to do anything! :-(


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma! James was being a bit fussy and wouldn't settle in his rocker after his last two feeds, only on my chest but I've managed to get him in there now. Was on the phone to my mum and she did the "oh just be careful, you don't want him getting into that habit". I know where she's coming from but at the minute he's far too small to realise that him crying means I'll lift him! He just wants comfort!! Anyone else had that "advice"? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Me lol. Ive ignored it thus far but I have seen many a baby do it so im only doing it while hes tiny or ill. That's the plan anyway lol. I'll see how that goes lol x


----------



## lj2245

Alex has just been giving me the biggest smiles :) Noone is going to convince me it's wind lol.


----------



## bbymc

What do you think I should do...?

Lewis had another really bad night. He's obviously getting worse and is really struggling at night. Its disturbing his sleep a lot and he struggles to feed, although he is managing to eat. The doc told us on Sunday that its a virus he's got and that their is no treatments other than either a feeding or breathing tube at hospital but although he's struggling, he doesnt need that. 

We are meant to be going to our caravan for a long weekend tonight and as we feel he's getting worse, I was going to take him back to the doc. But then I duno what the point of that would be since we know there's no treatment.

So... do I take him to the doc or not? Help! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I would, even knowing they can do nothing...just incase he's got bad enough for the tube. If you're worried def get down there. 

Did you get one of those plug ins? I saw them in Sainsburys yesterday. 

BTW, get used to the term 'viral illness' or 'viral infection'...its what docs say when they can't seem to diagnose anything. Of course, there's no treatment for it. Every time Shaun's been ill and had a clear chest they have hit me with that one lol.


----------



## arlene

I'd take him back to the docs Emma, just to be sure xx


----------



## Kaybee

Emma I would get him checked too if only for your own peace of mind. Hope Lewis feels better soon. And Laura you are right about the 'viral infections' but a doctor said to me once that always go with your mothers instinct :flower:

I meant to say yesterday that the HV says that Dylan has a small hernia where his belly button is. Apparently it is common and as his tummy muscles develop it should fix itself. The doctor will have a look at his 8 week check.

Arlene I usually smile and ignore the unasked for parenting 'advice' and do what I feel my baby needs/wants. Honestly they are only this size for such a short space of time. If you & James both enjoy him falling asleep on your chest then why not...its lovely :cloud9:

Laura how is Alex?

Kaiden back to nursery today.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on.. Ended up back in hospital... All ur babies are gorgeous sorry ur hav a rough time with colic.. Leo is great every day is like Groundhog Day lol.. He doesn't like sleeping between 7 and 11 at night tho..x


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Cheryl hope you are ok :hugs: Leo is lovely :cloud9:

Kaiden only at nursery an hour and we get a phone call to collect him....he has chicken pox now :cry: At least he managed to tell the teacher our phone number - she was impressed :haha: So far he seems ok but they only just breaking out.


----------



## lj2245

He knew your phone number? That is awesome lol. Shaun has a lego thing on his bag with our number on it. It's a shame he has chicken pox :( A girl stephen has been working with on the nightshift (only 2 of them on the shift so they work in close proximity) was sent home last night with chicken pox too...it seems to be doing the rounds! Stephen has no idea if he's had it already so we just need to wait and see and hope he has! I hope it's not too bad for wee Kaiden. 

Cheryl, are you ok? Sorry you had a rough time. Leo is gorgeous!! 

Did you take Lewis to the docs Emma? How is he now?

I agree with the other girls Arlene, if you are happy to let him sleep on you then do that :) I have had to let Alex sleep on my chest since the day he is born as he won't sleep anywhere else. He's too wee to get used to it...you can always gradually increase the time he spends sleeping on his own as he gets older and naps less. It also won't do any harm in teaching him the difference between night and day. Day time naps = cuddles with Mum and night time = bed :) 

Just back from the docs with Alex. Managed to get a cancellation appointment. We know the receptionist really well and when one appt got cancelled she phoned us and offered the slot :) Turns out the doc we saw is lovely and she agrees with me that Alex has Reflux. She gave me a prescription for Infant Gaviscon and said if that doesn't work there are a lot more options. I feel so relieved! Just about to give him a feed and try it...fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah, he knows my mums phone number too and that includes the dialing code. :amartass: he actually phoned her the other day when me and Dave were in the kitchen sorting out dinner because Dave hadn't let him chat on the phone to his mate :rofl:

I think the peak time for chicken pox is march to may. Dave had them a few years ago and I'm sure it was for the second time but I will need to check with him. Anyway hope Stephen has already had them...you don't need a poorly man to look after too.

That is great you got a doc appointment AND with a good doctor. Here's hoping the meds help Alex. And :grr: to the HV yesterday.

Arlene here is a smilie for all the 'advice' you will now be given even when you are not asking for any :ignore: :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Awww poor wee kaiden. What a smart wee cookie for knowing phone numbers though. That's great! I hope kaiden doesn't get a bad bout of it!

Thats great you got a docs appt laura. Bet you're relieved to be proved right. Fingers crossed it works. Will it work straight away or does it need to build up in his system? 

Cheryl Leo is a wee cracker!  how come you ended up back in the hospital? You ok now?

Managed to get an appt for lewis within the hour. Doc says he doesnt have bronchilitis just a cold. Im glad but cos he's much worse at night I got the feelin she thought im paranoid cos he wasnt as distressed when we were there. Still, he's ok. Just needs lots of feeds, cuddles and sleep in an upright position. 

I did get a plug in btw Laura but its from 3 months+ so cant use it. Not found any suitable from birth :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Thanks Emma. So far its not really bothering him but he only has a few spots. Fingers crossed though. Good you got an appt for Lewis and don't worry what the doctor thinks of you. Hopefully you all have a better night. Will you still get away to your caravan? Is it up my way BTW?

I am going to my SIL tonight with Dylan to a candle party. Am looking forward to getting out the house for a bit after being stuck in the past week with bugs :nope:


----------



## bbymc

Yeah we're still going. My mum and dad are goin up with me and ryans coming up tomorrow night. Yeah its up near you. Not too near though. Its at loch earn. 35 miles or so from perth.

I've just sat for an hour and a half winding lewis. Hes exhausted and still windy. I'm beginning to think it's colic as well as a cold :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Enjoy your weekend.

He is maybe taking more air in because of his cold?


----------



## bbymc

Yeah but I was thinkin about it and I already have too much milk but rrecentlycos of his cold hes been feeding about every hour and a half. I've developed mega painful let down and with lewis' excess coughing, I thought it was his cold. But today the letdown was so sore I had to take him off and give myself a min. When I took him off the amount of milk spraying out of me was ridiculous. So him feeding more often has clearly increased my milk supply even more and he is clearly struggling with it!

Can't believe ive gone from basically starving him in the hospital to this lol. Im gona try starting the let down then taking him off and letting the milk spray into a muslin for a bit. Thats the only thing I can think it could be other than colic. Its a bloody nightmare!


----------



## lj2245

I gave Alex his medicine and handed him to Stephen to hold and shut my eyes expecting him to start crying and be handed back to me...and woke up 3 hours later!!! I feel amazing haha. That's the longest Alex has slept since the day he was born. I just fed him again and he's sleeping again. I really hope it's because the medicine is working and not just because he's exhausted. Fingers crossed for more than the hour and a half's sleep I got last night. 

How's Kaiden doing? He's a clever wee thing :) 

Poor wee Lewis :( It's rubbish your're having problems with over supply :( Was it getting better before he got his cold? I hated when Shaun had a cold...it's so difficult when they are so young :( Hopefully he'll improve soon. I have he opposite problem really, Alex drains both breasts every time! It takes him an hour too lol. When I woke up after 3 hours my boobs were rock solid...that's the longest he's ever gone between feeds!


----------



## arlene

That's good Alex is doing better after the medication Laura. 

Poor Kaiden and Lewis, hope they're both better soon. 

We met my mum and dad at the local carvery so I could get my car back (mums had it this week cos john was off work I didn't need it). James was asleep in his car seat and mum lifted him out after dinner for cuddles. Cue a screaming baby when we put him in the car seat to come home :-( He's been a bit unsettled since and eventually fell asleep with me on the bed. John took him through to the livingroom cos it's his turn to stay up and James started screaming again cos he was hungry. Now I feel like John is pissed off with me for letting mum take him out of the car seat for cuddles and it's my fault he's unsettled. I'm already crying cos I hear him screaming and it hurts like hell!! 

Sorry, not sure the point of that except to get it off my chest xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww arlene I'm sure John's not pissed off at you. Its really tough when they are unsettled eh? I find it bad enough when I've got him, but when ryan's got him my heart breaks and I just want to swoop in and settle him myself. I find its almost impossible not to do that lol. Im sure once John's fed James he will settle ok. hugs! !

That fantastic to hear you got some sleep laura! I'll cross my fingers and toes that its the medicine working! Not so good about the rock hard boobs though lol. I feel like mine are always like that. Thats partly cos I only use one side per feed though cos its meant to help reduce milk production.

I felt like I was getting my oversupply under control before lewis' cold but since having the cols he has been feeding way mote often and my body is obviously responding by producing even more milk. 

I did what I said with the let down and stuff at the latest feed and he barely coughed, only took 5 mins to get wind up and settled straight away  now im praying I can repeat that through the night! He's still massively congested but im using his carrycot which props up loads and that seems to be helping


----------



## lj2245

:( It's a tense time! Stephen and I do nothing but bicker. I'm tired from having Alex all the time and he's suffering the effects of nightshifts! You and John are sharing the nights so both of you will be tired. Try not to take anything personally...your hormones will be all over the place (especially if your milk has just come in). I know how you feel about the screaming. I find it difficult not to go wading in and take the baby off Stephen when he's crying :( I always feel like he's my baby more than anyone elses and it's my job to comfort him. It's been difficult to remind myself that he's just as much Stephen's and he needs to learn to comfort him too...it just doesn't come as naturally to him as it does to me. It doesn't help that I get massive milk let-down when Alex cries so it hurts like hell physically too!! 

If it's any consolation, I cried like a baby for hours one night because Alex had a sticky eye. 

It's definitely all a learning curve, you won't let your Mum do that again if it upsets the wee one, I can guarantee that :) You weren't to know though so don't beat yourself up.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> Aww arlene I'm sure John's not pissed off at you. Its really tough when they are unsettled eh? I find it bad enough when I've got him, but when ryan's got him my heart breaks and I just want to swoop in and settle him myself. I find its almost impossible not to do that lol. Im sure once John's fed James he will settle ok. hugs! !
> 
> That fantastic to hear you got some sleep laura! I'll cross my fingers and toes that its the medicine working! Not so good about the rock hard boobs though lol. I feel like mine are always like that. Thats partly cos I only use one side per feed though cos its meant to help reduce milk production.
> 
> I felt like I was getting my oversupply under control before lewis' cold but since having the cols he has been feeding way mote often and my body is obviously responding by producing even more milk.
> 
> I did what I said with the let down and stuff at the latest feed and he barely coughed, only took 5 mins to get wind up and settled straight away  now im praying I can repeat that through the night! He's still massively congested but im using his carrycot which props up loads and that seems to be helping

I have Alex's cot tilted so much it's practically vertical :| It's the only way he will lie in it! Hopefully he'll be ok tonight though. Saying that, he has been asleep ALL day other than when he was feeding so I might be in for a long night :haha: He's actually lying on the couch next to me, which is a first for him :) 

It's funny how we both said we struggle not to wade in and take the baby when they are crying :haha: Do you do the 'hovering' nearby thing just incase? I promised myself when I was pregnant that I would let Stephen get on with it and wouldn't take over....it's just sooooo hard when Alex is crying and getting more and more upset because Stephen is taking a week to change a nappy. I have to keep reminding myself that he won't get any quicker if I take over so I have managed to avoid doing it so far!


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. Spoke to John last night and you were right he wasn't pissed at me, just annoyed at my mum for messing with James. Plus he only wanted to settle lying on someone and John isn't up for doing that really. He let James cry for a.bit and he slept in his moses basket from 12 til 4.30!! Went back down at 5.30 and is still asleep in the basket now!! So I guess he can self settle himself, I just find it really hard to hear him cry like that!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

It is very hard when they cry like that bit good on you for resisting and letting john get on with it. And well done James for sleeping so long!! 

I definitely 'hover' lol. Ryan takes him downstairs after his first feed every day and gets him dressed. I can hear him cryin from where I am and it takes all my will power not to go down and take over lol.

Ryan and I have been bickering too. Always over trivial things and mostly when we are tired. Thankfully it always gets resolved quickly. Its very hard to see sense when you're tired and hormonal though!

I saw fb laura. Big congrats. Bet it feels amazing! Alex must be feeling so much better and you must feel so refreshed! 

I might have made a discovery but im not sure its good. In the caravan we always have heaters blasting cos its freezing otherwise. My dad and I love the heat so to us its cosy but my mum and ryan find it too hot sometimes. Anyway, I put the heater on in the bedroom and put lewis down at half 8. He hadnt made a sound by his next feed time at 11.30 so I checked on him. He was fine but the room way pretty toasty. He wasnt sweating or anything. So I left him until 1am. He was still sound asleep so I turned off the heater and within 5 mins he was awake and wanting fed. I left the heater off through the night and he didn't go past 3 hours. Then now the heater is on again and he's half an hour past the 3 hours and showing no signs of waking.

Clearly the heat is affecting him. But I don't know if thats cos he likes it hot like me and his papa or cos hed too hot and it's knocking him out, if you know what I mean. Thoughts?


----------



## arlene

Thing is, I don't think John would let me step in! lol. He's got two boys already so it's not like he doesn't know what he's doing. Plus it shows James will go down himself if left long enough. 

Emma, that's great Lewis slept so long! I think he probably feels more comfy in the heat, he'd be sweating if he was too hot. I think that's the problem james had settling down again in the moses basket, he was going back into a cold bed. 

Laura, you must be so relieved! It's great you finally know what's wrong with alex and have something to sort it xx


----------



## bbymc

We had that problem arlene. Now we wrap lewis in a blanket, cuddle him til he's sleepy then put him down with the blanket still on him so he stays cosy. Maybe try that?


----------



## lj2245

Alex sleeps in a sleeping bag so I just pull him out of bed in that so he's never got cold blankets :) His wee feet are always so toasty when I change his nappy :) 

I think Lewis must just be comfier/cosier in the heat! Alex likes to be warm too. Maybe he burns his food quicker in the cold keeping warm? It's a long shot but might be why he needs feeding more often. Lol. 

Alex has had a bath (with me) is dressed, fed again and is now sleeping in his swing while I have breakfast :) I hope it lasts!!! Not that I want him sleeping all the time, but it's nice he's so settled :)


----------



## arlene

Yeah, when we were in hospital I used to swaddle his bottom half cos he liked his arms free but he doesn't seem so keen on it now we're home! When he's napping in the day I tend to sit with him til he's nodded off then put him in his rocker xx


----------



## Kaybee

That's fantastic news Laura that you and Alex have had such a good night. Hopefully it continues. Dylan sleeps in a sleeping bag too and he is lovely and cosy in that. I do think putting him back in his cot he stirs some times because the cold on his head but I try leave my hand between his head and the sheet for a bit to take away the initial chill. :haha: 

We had a good night at my SIL and Dylan slept the WHOLE time and only decided to wake when I put him in the car seat to come home and everyone else had already left.

Kaiden STTN last night. Dave tells me this morning that he couldn't get him to sleep until 11PM because he was waiting on me & Dylan coming home :dohh: Anyway I had a crap sleep because I am so stuffed up with the cold and think I have a stye (sp?) in my eye. It is so swollen and sore :cry:


----------



## lj2245

Jesus :| I had to get eye drops because my eyes were sore and dry from lack of sleep. It's one thing after another with us lot just now eh? What are we like!?!

How is Kaiden today?


----------



## Kaybee

I KNOW! Its never ending. :growlmad:

Kaiden is doing OK. He has a few more spots but isn't complaining about them. If you ask him about them he says they are sore but only if asked so I'm not sure :shrug: He seems fine in himself though and seems to be constantly hungry. Must be after that tummy bug and not having much of an appetite for a few days. Hope Tesco hurry up with my delivery cause we will run out of stuff very soon :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I need to order Tesco too. I thought we were doing great for money this month, we had £600 in the bank after bills were paid. I was going to put it in a savings account and use my maternity allowance for food over the month. 

Then the woman next door had a drain overflow in her garden and phoned Dynorod. Turns out the thing was blocked by babywipes Shaun and Stephen had been putting down our toilet :( We have to pay the £140 for the unblocking. I'm a bit annoyed because we could have unblocked it ourselves for nothing but I guess she didn't know it was our fault when she phoned them out and it was only after they did the job and charged her for it that it was discovered it was our fault. SHe's an old biddy so we are just going to pay up.

THEN today we discovered we have no Kerosene left in the outdoor tank (our home is oil fired heating). We got 500L 2 months ago so it looks like it's been stolen :( The lid was off the tank :( The minimum order is 500L which is about £350 so there goes all of our spare cash!!


----------



## Kaybee

Oh gosh what a nightmare Laura. Is it worth contacting the police about your fuel? I know you will still have to replace it but it would be nice to think someone could be caught and made to pay :grr: 

My tesco just arrived and in the kitchen but cant put it away as Dylan having a feed. Although at least this time i remembered to put the few frozen bits away first :thumbup:

Kaiden has conked out and I am stuck with astro boy film on that he was watching.


----------



## lj2245

Astro Boy sounds better than the snooker I am stuck watching ATM. Some guy called Walden is running away with it Zzzzzzzzzz

No point phoning the police, it could have happened any time in the last 2 months and there's no way they can find out who it was. I think we will have to get a bigger fence put round our garden. Cheapest quote we got was £1300 though :(

As if all that wasn't bad enough, remember my washing machine flooded the kitchen and I put a claim in with Beko for the flooring? They sent a loss adjuster who said it was worth £700 and he said they would be in touch to let us know if we have to get a cheque or go and pick new flooring from a designated shop. Then Thurs morning we got a letter from Beko saying their insurers weren't paying out as the loss adjuster said in his report that in his opinion the damage was caused by a pet!!! Umm...no! I'm furious. My floor is wrecked. It's quite obviously water damage too. I am going to contact citizens advice on Monday. I have phoned Beko about it twice since I got the letter and they keep fobbing me off. No way am I letting that one slide.


----------



## Kaybee

I wouldn't let it slide either. They always try worm out of paying :grr:


----------



## Kaybee

Morning girls. How are we all today? What kind of night did everyone have? I didnt have a very good night with Kaiden being up quite a bit. He also wanted to get up for the day at 530 :shock: thankfully he went back to sleep and we got until 9! Dave away to Glasgow, playing lol, so its just me and the little boys at home. Wish we had a garden we could get out in as it looks lovely out. 

Kaiden has quite a few spots now :nope: he makes me laugh cause he keeps saying he has chicken fox :rofl:


----------



## arlene

Aww Karen that's cute! Hopefully the spots don't bother him too much. 

We hsd a great night last night! James slept in his moses basket from 12-6 getting up for a feed at 3! we ended up falling asleep on the couch together til john got up at half seven and I went to bed for a few hours. Was so impressed he didn't cry once in his basket!! Taking it as a one off for now though!! 

Laura, that's crap about your fuel! You wonder how people can do that! And definitely chase up the insurance paying for your floor. How is it your pets fault? Surely he didn't pee enough to wreck your floor!! 

Hope everyone else is good, we're off to my mums today to enjoy the sunshine and let our dogs meet James for the first time then bring them home with us! Xx


----------



## lj2245

We had a terrible night :( It looks like the other night was a fluke. I think he has reflux plus really bad trapped wind. The Gaviscon sorted the reflux problem...as long as he gets it in time he doesn't spew any more. When he's feeding though, you can hear and feel lots of air moving down his wee body. It's not his latch, the seal is like superglue and I can't even get my pinkie in to break it. He breathes funny when he's feeding though and I'm thinking it's that. You know how babies are able to swallow and breathe at the same time? Well I don't think he can??!!? He stops breathing and starts gulping and I think he's gulping down the air he's breathing in through his nose. When he's lying down he is grunting and squeaking like he's constipated and I'm sure it's him trying to get the wind out. I spent hours last night bicycling his wee legs (his stomach is huge and rock solid) and the amount of wind I got out of him was ridiculous. He is sleeping soundly now. I have no idea what to do about it. I can bicycle his legs but I can't do that all night every night. Do any of you reckon gripe water would help? I bought a bottle but it says for 1 month +. Alex is a big boy but he's still a week away from being a month old. Do you think it would be safe to try it? I'm exhausted now and really need a decent nights sleep! 

I've ordered a Tomy Sleepcurve mattress for the moses basket. It has amazing reviews for reflux so I'm going to see if I can get him to sleep in his basket on that. 

James seems to be doing so well :) Dylan too! I had it easy with Shaun so I guess I'm due a hard time lol.


----------



## arlene

I think we're lucky in that he's a gutsy wee thing but also very burpy!! I'm sure Alex will get better with time Laura. 

John bought a box of 12x 90ml bottles of milk for James yesterday, the ones that have the pre-sterilised teats, for being out and about. Got them home to find that the best before date was 03/04/2013, thought it was just wrong on the box but all the bottles were the same! Took them back and got our money back right away but it turned out every box on the shelf was the same, a month out of date! Just can't help but think how many people have bought them and not noticed and had sicky babies!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene thats great James had a good night. Terrible about those bottles being out of date :shock:

Laura :hugs: for you and Alex. Not sure what to suggest. Have you tried feeding him in a different position? They say, as well, that anything that gives you wind can give baby wind too. Maybe worth asking in the BF section in here. I haven't been in it in ages but it used to be very friendly, or maybe a BF group near you? Maybe feed in front of your HV when she nexts visit and see if she can suggest something.


----------



## lj2245

Jesus :| Was it a big shop he got the milk from or a local one? Just aswell you noticed, I don't think I'd have checked the dates on something like that!! 

Karen, I tend to feed him in a sitting up position...varying between having him sitting in between my legs or at the side of me. If I feed him lying down he's sick. I need to keep him upright for at least half an hour after he finishes too, to let the gaviscon work. I sat him against a cushion half an hour ago so I could mix his medicine and he was slightly reclined and he threw up so much it was coming out his nose :( I had to feed him all over again. I gave him half a dose of gripe water and he did the biggest burp! I also gave him a tummy massage and his tummy is all nice and soft now :) I think feeding him is going to be a laborious thing and I need to make sure I take my time and do it properly every time. I need to feed him on one breast winding as often as possible, then give him gripe water, then the other breast, then mix and give him the gaviscon, then sit with him upright while winding him for 20-30 mins, then give him a tummy massage and cycle his wee legs. If I do that every 4 hours hopefully I should notice an improvement. He's been ok today...sleeping ok and nice and alert but not fussing while awake :) 

Sometimes I think to myself that it would be easier/better for him to switch to bottle feeding but I am loving breast feeding and I really don't want to have to do that :( It's convenient to whip out a boob but it would be so much easier to just tip the medicine and gripe water into a bottle instead of having to clean and sterilise a wee cup, hand express into it and mix the medicine up every time before feeding him with a spoon!!


----------



## arlene

It was the Tesco at Hermiston Gait in Edinburgh so not a small store! John didn't notice it either, I saw it when I was packing some bottles in his bag. 

Laura, hopefully you can find something that works to allow you to keep breast feeding. Like Karen says, maybe try feeding in front of the hv to see if she can give you any advice? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah definitely. I was thinking this morning that I would do that. I am pretty sure we aren't doing anything wrong with the BF part... his latch is brilliant and he empties both breasts every feed now he's only feeding every 4 hours. I'm sure the problem is either with digesting his milk or somewhere in his oesophagus. Stephen and I both have really bad IBS and there are lots of foods we are both intolerant to so it's also likely it could be something like that too. I drink quite a bit of milk so I think if it continues I will go without for a day or 2 and see if that improves things. I don't want to do that right away though because I won't know if it's the massages and gripe water or the cutting out of dairy that has fixed things! 

I've also eaten a lot of spicy foods recently so you may be right Karen! Maybe it's what I've been eating. It's been difficult recently with Alex attached to me 24/7 so I have been eating those Uncle Ben Rice Times and Bachelors Deli Box Noodles (healthier pot noodle) as you only need to click a kettle on or stick them in the microwave. They are all curry flavour or mexican chilli lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Laura how did Alex get on last night?

BF is hard work in the early days but it does get so much easier :hugs: I am sure you will get to the bottom of his wind. You are right it is just a case of trying things to rule them out. 

Kaiden was up quite a bit again last night. Am knackered :sleep: he is too.


----------



## lj2245

Aww no :( Has he got more spots? Are they really bothering him now? I remember tying socks on Shaun's hands to stop him scratching. 

Alex seemed more settled last night. It's a strange one because he seems to be better at BF than Shaun was. Shaun had a terrible latch and I had constant cracked nipples (which I don't have this time) and I also had mastitis for just about 3 months and terrible engorgement. I hated BF Shaun, but I'm pretty sure I had PND looking back (didn't realise this at the time). Shaun was much easier though, he slept no bother lol!! He'd go into his wee crib next to my bed at 8pm and would wake every 4-5 hours for more milk. Alex is much harder work!! 

Last night he went down at 9 and woke at 1am :) I spent a bit of time doing housework and had decided we were going to sleep in the living room. It was just easier to sleep on the couch and have him in his moses basket/swing next to me. It's also warmer in the living room. So yeah...I went to sleep at 11 so got 2 hours there. Because it takes forever to feed/medicate/wind and change he didn't go back down until half 3. Then he was up at 6, so another 2 and half hours for us both. He's been up since but looks like he's about to go back down again and because we are in the living room, I can just put him in the moses basket and nap on the couch instead of having to pack everything up and move downstairs :) SO I have had 4.5 hours and I'm feeling ok! I think I'm going to sleep in the living room for now and see how that goes.

Lewis did brilliant last night :) Wee star he is :) Does Dylan sleep well? You never complain about him :) He seems to be a very laid back wee dude :)


----------



## bbymc

God laura what a time you're having! Poor wee man. Thats such a lot of effort at every feed. I really hope it works for you. I definitely think there is no harm in asking the hv to watch you bf. I got my modwife to watch me and that at least gave me the confidence to know I was doing it right. 

I think if you and Stephen have ibs it could definitely be something your eating
Do you have lots of caffeine? Or garlic? Or chocolate? 

So do you think the gripe water works? My mum swears by it lol.

Thats a wee shame for Kaiden. Is he really scratching? Funny laura mentioned about dylan, I was thining he must be a chilled out little man cos you don't say much about him lol.

Arlene I can't believe that about tesco. I wouldn't have checked. Lucky you did. I'd have went back and complained loads. Then you might have got some sort of compensation lol.

As laura said, Lewis had a great night. Im hoping its not a fluke. He slept 5 hours while we were out yesterday too so I was shocked he had such a good night. He's sleepong again now but he's really struggling with a blocked nose so I dont think hes actually sleeping very well atm. :-(

You all got monday hols today?


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah he has more spots. I'm guessing that is whats waking him. He doesn't say they are bothering him he just comes through saying he wants me to come through and sit with him until he falls asleep again but its taking ages and quite often I think he is sleeping and as soon as I reach the door I hear this little voice saying 'where are you going mummy?'. Bless him though when Dylan wakes for a feed he says you go feed Dylan and come back after :haha:

I will be so glad when these pox are over. I feel these last couple of weeks have been really tough as trying to keep him away from Dylan while he has these bugs, and its near impossible, and then I am conscious when I am touching/ hugging him I need to pick Dylan up after. I feel guilty that I'm not hugging him as much as I want to when he is poorly and then when I do I feel guilty that I might pass it on to Dylan :wacko:

I have to say that thank my lucky stars Dylan is so laid back and really is an easy chilled out baby. He is feeding & sleeping well. I'm too scared to mention it in case I jinx it :haha:

Here are a couple of pics of Dylan & Kaiden for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-24 08.44.18.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









SNC00032.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## arlene

Sorry you had a tough night Laura, hopefully Alex will get better soon. Like the girls have said, maybe try and cut out certain foods for a few days to see if you can eliminate something? 

Karen, Dylan seems very chilled! Touch wood!! 

James is being a wee ratbag. After sleeping so well the night before last, he was a bit grumbly yesterday, my mum took him out in her massive silver cross pram for a couple of hours, brought him back about half four and he's been a grump ever since! Not sure if he's having a wee growth spurt but he's taken to feeding every 2-3 hours and today, he's not happy sleeping and won't go any longer than 10mins unless he's on my chest! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Where is everyone? Was at docs this morning for my 6 week check which went well. Not decided on any contraception at the moment. Got some cream and drops for my sore eye. I am back to my pre preggo weight...probably helped by that bug last week :haha: I have a little section of my wound that hasn't quite healed over yet which is why its still nippy but its not infected or anything so should heal fine in due course. 

Went to the dentist only for it to be closed. Am a bit peeved that they didnt bother to phone and let me know. 

Wish we had a garden. It is a gorgeous day here today. 

Kaiden has more spots. Got some Eurax cream from the chemist to try. Dylan is doing brill. He turned 6 weeks yesterday :wacko:

How are all you lovely ladies and your babies today?


----------



## lj2245

Wow....6 weeks already! It has flown past soooo quick! 

It's in the 20's here today too :) Waiting on the HV coming then Shaun finishing school so I can take the kids (and my Dad) to the park at Lanark Loch. It will probably be mobbed though, everyone heads there when it's sunny!! 

Just back from picking up our new car :) It's going to be so much easier with a 7 seater! 

Alex had a terrible night again. I gave him a bottle of expressed milk yesterday (well...Stephen did while I napped) and I'm convinced that's what did it. He was so windy and nothing I did would help him shift it. He spent the night sleeping (soundly) on my chest while I stayed awake. Today I have given up milk. It's the only thing I can think of that might be causing it. I usually have cornflakes for breakfast, sandwiches or noodles for lunch and a home cooked dinner. The home cooked dinners haven't been as elaborate recently but we've had a lot of meat with veg. 

My MW and HV have both seen me BF. Alex has always been BFing when they have been to visit and because I have had the blisters they have both checked the latch for me and say it's fine. I know in myself that's not what's causing it anyway. He's BFing perfectly, he's a natural. It's just a shame it's being ruined because he's so windy. He's napping just now and is lying flat and although he's out for the count he's squirming and squeaking away. It's heartbreaking :( Stephen is off the next few nights though so I'm going to sleep as much as I can during the day so I can stay up with him at night if needs be. I managed to sleep for 3 hours this morning before I had to go and get the car and will get another few hours after dinner. 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine :)


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies. 

Karen, I can't believe Dylan is six weeks already!! It«s flown in so quick! 

Laura, hopefully cutting out the milk will help ornat least eliminate that as a possibility. 

We had an ok night last night. He was grumbly all day again wouldn't settle in his moses basket at all, slept 12-3.30 on my chest, then 4.15-6.30 in his rocker, then back with me on the couch til about 8.30. John got a bit peeved at me last night for picking him up during dinner when he was screaming, he doesn't seem to get that at this age it's not manipulation, he just wants comfort. Within ten mins though he was fast asleep enough for me to put him in his rocker! 

We're not long home from a walk along the canal with James and the dogs, first time we've had him out in the pram! We're the same though, I hate not having a garden when it's like this! 
Hope all thr babies are good/better! X
Hope every


----------



## arlene

Ignore the last wee bit, stupid phone!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Arlene, when you sleep with him on your chest, do you sleep too? I can't :| I think I'm over paranoid about SIDS. I definitely wasn't this uptight about it when I had Shaun. I thought you were supposed to be more relaxed with your second aswell :(


----------



## arlene

Yeah, I can't help myself!! He sleeps slightly to my left, towards the back of the couch, so I always make sure my arm is propped up enough that he can't slide down my side. Don't know that I'd be so confident doing it in bed or anything xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex just got weighed and is 11lbs 1oz!! He was 9lb 2oz 11 days ago. Safe to say he's thriving lol!!! HV recommended some crystals to give him for the wind :)


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: for your new car & for Alex weight - that's great and I hope reassure you that even though he is having bad wind he is gaining weight. That's brilliant. You are doing great :thumbup: Hope the crystals will help.

Arlene I agree that James is too young to know about manipulation. Nothing wrong with giving someone a cuddle when they need one.

Hehe its funny how we are all different. I would rather sleep with Dylan in the bed next to me than me sleeping with him on my chest. I love when he is on my chest though and snuggles his head in under my chin. :cloud9:


----------



## arlene

It's so cute when they do that Karen. James sleeping on my chest makes me feel like a totally protective mama bear!! Lol 

Well we just gave James his first proper bath and he loved it!!! Chilled out on his wee deck chair and didn't utter a peep, obviously used to the endless hot baths I took when I was pregnant! Got some baby oil for his dry skin as well, hopefully it'll make him look less scaly! I'm such a proud mama tonight!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

How is everyone? 

:wohoo: Kaiden STTN again. Not sure if it was the new cream helping or because it was so late when he went to sleep after having a really late nap it was after 12 before he got to sleep. Think his spots are starting to look better too :thumbup:

Dylan had a good night too. He is not so keen on the bath yet. He likes getting his hair washed but not the bath bit. Although he is in it a bit longer each time before wanting out.

I fell going up the stairs last night while carrying Dylan. I don't think he even noticed but I got such a fright. Got a good going bruise on my leg and a sore elbow but more shaken than anything else.


----------



## lj2245

Oh no...Your instinct would have been to protect him though...which will be why you're all bruised lol!

I know it's rotten but at least Kaiden is on the mend and the chicken pox is out the way for him, so you know both wont get it at the same time. Sounds like he dealt with it really well too, what a trooper :) You have 2 great wee boys there :) 

Alex hates going in his wee bath but LOVES when I take him in the big bath with me. I just hold his head and let the rest of his body float free and he just lies there, listening to me taking with his wee legs and arms kicking. I love our bath time :) It's the only chance I get to take a bath now anyway :haha: 

Alex slept great last night. He was easily winded and did lots of farts :blush: and poos through the night so I'm sure he must have felt much more comfortable than normal. He went down at 9, up at 12, back down at 2, up at 4, down at 5 and then up at 7 again. So sleeping in 2 hour slots but I don't mind that :) He's draining both my breasts really quickly now and last night before he went to bed he wanted to nurse for hours after he drained them so I kept having to let him nurse on one then change to the other once a little bit of milk had built back up. Stephen said he might be starting a growth spurt :haha: I hope not!! He's grown enough!


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. 

karen, hope you're ok!! I'm sure Dylan didn't feel a thing. Glad Kaiden is better now too. That's great Alex had such a good night! James had a good night for his dad too, was my turn to get a nights sleep  He slept 11-2 then again until 6 and took 120mls of milk each time. He waz then wide awake at 6 so John sat with him on his chest for a while. I just woke at 8.45 and he's still sleeping so he's done rather well! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

It is a strange feeling falling and not putting your hands out to stop. 

That is great that you and Alex had a good night. Have you tried the crystals the HV suggested?


----------



## lj2245

No the chemist was shut by the time the HV had been and gone so I'm going to go and get some today :) 

By far the worst thing about BF is not being able to share the nights :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls. 

Glad kaiden is on the mend. What a flight you must have got when you fell. I'm paranoid about that when im carrying lewis! 

Thats great alex is doing better laura!

Arlene, bet it felt great to get a full night sleep! 

I wish things were better with lewis! He's been awake and crying since 12pm! I finally managed to get him to calm down about 20 mins ago by constantly trying to persuade him to take a dummy. He seems to have taken it ok but is still not sleeping. He's shattered too. Wee soul! So its safe to say we are dealing with colic too.

I'm sooo stressed out by it! It was the same yesterday but ryan came home at 3am after a stressful shift and totally lost it. Everything he said he then retracted today saying it was cos he took his stress out on me. But now I feel like shit. :-(


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: Emma. How do you mean he lost it? It can be so stressful and upsetting when you are trying EVERYTHING to settle baby & it seems like nothing helps so I understand you being stressed. Maybe the crystals Laura's HV suggested might be worth a try.


----------



## bbymc

He just said he was stressed and couldn't cope because he was stressed at work and then I'm asking him to help me with stuff when he is home so he's feeling overwhelmed and ' can't handle it anymore'.

He apologised in the morning and said that he is happy, he'd just had a hard night at work and took it out on me. The thing is, I'd been up all night and day with Lewis constantly crying so I was exhausted and needed support. After the way he was last night I feel like I can't ask him for help and I've just got to deal with it on my own. I'm trying, but Lewis is crying so much that I can't even get time to go for a pee or eat something. It is utterly depressing! :,-(


----------



## lj2245

I totally know how you feel. I actually have 'nappy rash' because I couldn't get to the toilet all night to change my pad when Stephen was on nights, then forgot to say to him to let me go before he went to sleep in the morning so couldn't go all day either :( I'm putting Metanium on me when I'm putting it on Alex!

Stephen isn't stressed because he's just too laid back, it's almost like he doesn't care sometimes. I think it's difficult when you're BF because it seems to be the only thing that settles a colicky baby and men can't do that so Stephen holds him until he starts crying then passes him back to me! I can't take a shower or bath without taking Alex with me. 

Be careful you don't let it all get on top of you Emma. It's so easy to slip into PND without even realising it. I had it with Shaun and had no idea until recently. With a traumatic birth experience like you had and then him losing weight and everything you've dealt with since with the baby and your cousin, it's no wonder you're feeling stressed out. Be firm with Ryan and just tell him what you need. Colic is terrible...it's so hard when they are screaming and rigid and you can't soothe them and the noise is heartbreaking. Hopefully it should pass soon enough for both of our wee guys! 

Just when I think Alex is improving it's back to square one. He's spent all day today projectile vomiting. This is despite the anti reflux meds :( I have changed his and my clothing so many times. I've got him in his swing just now so I can get a cup of tea. My head is banging, I think it's because I have been feeding him all day to make up for the spewing. I'm going to be so engorged tomorrow! 

I had no joy getting Colosynth Crystals! I went to 3 chemists and Holland and Barratt. The H&B woman said she hadn't had them in for over a year and was sure they had stopped making them as they'd had their licence suspended. Dammit!! It sounded perfect, you put 10 granules on baby's tongue and then BF. No mixing with water or BM. 

I'm sleeping in the living room again tonight. I got Alex a Tomy Sleepcurve mattress for his moses basket in the hope it helps his reflux. It came today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## arlene

Hopefully alex's reflux will improve Laura. Maybe you can get the crystals from a company online? 

Emma, so sorry Ryan was like that with you! It's easy to say but try not to let it get to you. Just make sure you sit down with Ryan and make sure he knows how you feel after his outburst. 

I can't imagine how hard it the bf must be for you girlies, I don't mean that in a bad way, just that like you've said, it's you that has to stay up all night and the boys can't really help. We've been able to work it that at least one of us is getting a full nights sleep in the bedroom while the other gets up with James in the livingroom. I think it's helped us both adjust cos we're not both tired and crabby. Xx


----------



## arlene

Sorry, just realised it that sounds like I'm rubbing it in! I don't mean that at all!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Well I spoke to ryan and he took lewis to let me sleep so I'm feeling a bit better today. Not sure I will still feel that way once ryan leaves if lewis is anything like yesterday. He seems ok just now though so fingers crossed! Not sure how I'll cope if I'm in for another evening like that!

How are you all today?


----------



## lj2245

I'm glad Ryan is helping :) What time does he start work today? 

It's definitely one thing after another with poor Alex. He spent all day yesterday spewing after every feed so the gaviscon isn't working now. Plus he is still bagged up with wind. Now he has what looks like an umbilical hernia. I stupidly googled it (His belly button is about 2 inches long and is straining at the seams) and it said it was ok as long as he's not being sick or constipated. He's been both the last 24 hours. So it's off to the docs again. They will be sick of the sight of us. He was there yesterday to get his sticky eye swabbed. I just want him to be all better, it's breaking my heart that he's in so much pain :(


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. 

Glad Ryan has been better with you and Lewis, Emma. I bet he feels really guilty for losing it with you a bit. 

Laura, I hope Alex is ok! Sometimes Google can be you worst enemy though. Hopefully there's nothing wrong with him. 

James had a good night, stayed in his moses basket from 11-5 waking for a feed at 2, I slept with him on the couch from 6-7 when he woke for a feed again. I totally didn't sleep well at all and was in tears about 8am cos I just couldn't settle him. Ended up waking John to watch him so I could grab an hour or two. 

We had the health visitor in this morning for the first time. My chunky monkey has gone from 7lbs 15.5ozs to 9lbs 1oz since last Wednesday!! She's said we can go to the drop in clinic each Thursday to get him weighed of we want. Can't believe he's put on so much weight! Lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u guys doing sorry I'm not on much it's so hard finding the time now Leo is here..x

I see ur boys are also suffering from colc Leo's got it so using infacol and he's got thrush.. It's a shame babies can end u with so much wrong with them...x

How's ur boys sleeping thru the night going? Leo's normally only up at 5 but thinks its morning then and wants to stay up lol...x


----------



## lj2245

Hey how are you all doing? Been very quiet on here :) 

It's been a brutal few days for us so I haven't been on much other than to FB to update family. I had to take Alex into hospital on Friday morning after he started projectile vomiting at 2am and wouldn't stop. He wasn't breathing right and was very agitated and kept going floppy. He got admitted to the paediatric ward and was assessed. He's definitely got reflux and it's a severe form (G.O.R.D) so he's been given a medication to take called Omeprazole which is a Proton Pump Inhibitor designed for adults. Information online about it is quite scary but the doctor says the benefits outweigh the risks. The biggest risk is he can develop infections easily and will be more susceptible to infectious illnesses as his stomach will no longer be producing stomach acid. It needs to be done though, if we lower him to less than a 45 degree angle he's instantly violently sick. I had him in his swing last night so I could get some sleep but he was grunting and squeaking all night so I ended up taking him out and just held him in my gliding chair. 

He's also definitely got an umbilical hernia. It's quite a large one so will likely need an operation but they are happy to leave it as it is unless it becomes stuck. 

I hope you've all been having a decent time of it!


----------



## arlene

Laura, sounds like you're having a hard time of it!! At least you know now what's wrong with Alex and have a plan in place to deal with it and treat it. 

James and I visited Leigh at the Edinburgh Sling Library in town to try a few soft structured carriers. I've read so much about crotch dangler styles being bad for the hips and I'm not keen on buying a wrap, and while I don't mind spending money on something, I wanted to try a few first. Ended up looking at the Ergo, Manduca and another one I can't remember the name of and love the Manduca!! Just treated us to one from Amazon for £86 which is a lot but the current resale value is £50-60. I figure it'll make life easier when trying to take the dogs out when John goes back to work and getting stuff done in the house when James is clingy. Can't recommend the library enough if you fancy trying a wrap or slig before buying. She hires them out for 2 weeks for about £7 as well so you can take one home and try them on your own. 

Hope everyone else is well! And the babas are all good xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw laura. What a shame! Glad its sorted now though. I used to take that medication for heartburn and it really was amazing. I used to cry in pain and it took it totally away. So fingers crossed it works like that for alex!

I've just been bought a moby wrap as a gift. Lewis seems to love it. He's so cosy in it too!


----------



## arlene

Emma I saw your pic on facebook, Lewis looks so comfy!! It's a gorgeous colour as well!! I can't wait for my Manduca, it's not dur to arrive until 15-17th though :-( 

Laura, who the heck was calling your house at 3am?? I'd have went nuts! 

We had our first night out last night! Mum and my 4yr old nephew were babysitting and James was perfectly behaved! It was nice to get out and chill with a glass of wine! 

How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

My sister's girlfriend. Her and my sister had a falling out on a night out and my sister disappeared. My sister does this all the time. 

Glad you got out and enjoyed yourself :) God knows when I'll get a night out!! In a year or so maybe lol.


----------



## arlene

That sucks Laura! I came back down to mummyhood with a bang today lol. Just been peed, pooped and puked on in the space of five minutes!! Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol welcome to my world. I seem to be constantly covered in all 3. We rarely go out because we can't seem to stay clean long enough :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol paige does that to me. Pee'd me at least 5 times now and poop once. the other day she was sick down my top :( it was in my bra to lol had to re-change twice xx


----------



## arlene

Lol. The joys eh?? Still wouldn't change him for anything though!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Lewis has projectile spewed down my top loads lol. Yesterday I got a poo shower too lol.

Laura, I can't believe you're sister's gf phoned at 3am!! I thought it would have just been a wrong number! What an idiot she is! I take it she found your sister in the end?

We've got the health visitor tomorrow. She's gona love me this time. I've got a huge list of things I was to ask about lol. I have a feeling lewis might have a wee bit reflux too cos he struggles to lie flat, projectile spews after every feed, sometimes hours later and he really struggles to settle between feeds, often unable to sleep for hours even though in the wee breaks he tries cos hes exhausted. The best he sleeps is in the sling or in his carrycot which is tilted so hes practically vertical! :-(

I feel like a new mum who is overreacting but I really feel like something isnt right. Surely its not normal for a baby to stay awake for hours on end when they are clearly showing signs of being exhausted? !

How's alex getting on with the new meds?


----------



## arlene

Emma that's what she's there for! His moby wrap looks super comfy. John is back to work today and James was up a lot through the night. His wee nose was so congested, he'd be trying to cry and couldn't breathe! He really struggled to feed as well, he's not taking as much as normal either. He went down in the moses basket for a while and spent the rest of the night with me. We managed to get a couple of hours in the bed after John left for work. I put a wee bit of vicks on his sleepsuit which seemed to help a wee bit. Gonna phone the hv to see if there's anything she can recommend. 

Laura, how was Alex last night? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'd make an appointment with your doctor and ask there about the reflux. The meds are a faff but if they work it will be so worth it. The PPI's will take at least 7 days to work so no improvement yet. We got 1 hours sleep last night (11pm to midnight). He was stupidly windy though and I spent most of the night cycling his wee legs, which helped with the wind but makes him tilt in a way that causes his reflux to get worse. Canny win!! We had a bath together this morning and he's now fast asleep in his swing ..... just as I need to take my Dad to the bank! Doh!!


----------



## lj2245

Karen - how is Kaiden? Haven't heard from you in a while...hope everything is ok!!


----------



## bbymc

Aw laura. I really hope it gets better for you. How you feeling in yourself? It must be tough! 

Arlene, all that was recommended when lewis was choked was saline drops or spray, tilting his mattress and taking him in the bathroom when its all steamed up.


----------



## lj2245

I'm ok. Stephen is off work this week so I'm able to sleep during the day. I'm thinking about buying a special mattress for Alex that will do him up to a year old but it's £300. Can't really put a price on a decent night's sleep for a baby though.


----------



## arlene

Yeah I phoned the hv and that's what she said! It's horrible when there's nothing you can do to help. I took him into the bathroom with me when I had a shower and was gonna take him out for some fresh air but the weather is so undecided!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi

Laura sorry to hear you had to take Alex to hospital. Hope the meds start doing their job soon. 

Emma I remember when Kaiden was about 6 weeks old writing a list of questions to ask my HV. A lot of them I felt stupid asking but I didnt know the answer. 

We are doing good. Kaiden finally back to nursery today :happydance: Dylan doing great. We have the HV on thurs this week and then he gets his 8 week check with the doc on monday. 

TMI alert :blush: So when I had the tummy bug I took some dioralite and then didnt have a BM for a week. I usually go every 2 or 3 days. Then went again wed, thurs and then sunday. But I keep getting really bad tummy pains that sometimes make me double over. I dont know if I have trapped wind :shrug: when i have erm pumped its not really felt any better. I guess if I still have it on thurs I will ask HV. 

Am going to get my breast pump out the attic, or rather get Dave to get it and see if Dylan will take a bottle. Am thinking of going back to zumba and badly need to go get my hair cut so will be good if he will take it now and then. Kaiden refused the bottle so we will see how it goes.


----------



## bbymc

Aw yeah I forgot Stephen was off. That should really help you catch up on sleep. I couldn't cope with that little sleep so hats off to you! I managed to get those crystals to try with lewis. Did you ever try them with alex?

Glad to hear kaiden is better  As for your toilet troubles, I was in the same boat. In my case its cos I obviously haven't been drinking enough and with breastfeeding its clearly caused a problem. I was in agony for 3 days but I started eating all bran, drinking as much water as possible and I took latulose for acouple of days. I was fine after I made the effort to do all that. So that'd be my suggestions


----------



## bbymc

So we had the HV today and lewis is now 8lbs 10oz. Not a lot of weight gain this time but the hv thinks that could be cos he's been run down. After lewis pulled off a spectacular performance covering both himself and me in ridiculous amounts of spew on 4 occasions during her visit and then screaming afterwards, she agrees that he might have reflux lol. Gotta go see the doc about it tomorrow. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma, hope the docs help with Lewis! 

We've ended up co-sleeping in our bed the last two nights. I just don't trust that James will settle in his moses basket and John is back at work so I'm always worried about waking him. James has been sleeping really lightly as well and is still totally choked :-( 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Its awful quiet on here. I hope everyone is ok!

I was thinking, should we arrange a meet up date soon?


----------



## lj2245

I'm sorry guys, I've been rubbish recently :( Alex is totally taking all my time. He's so sick and I'm so exhausted I think my body has shut down and is running on some kind of autopilot. 

Definitely up for arranging something though. I need to get out of this house. Even if I have to bring an entire chemist and 20 changes of clothes for the pair of us. Just don't ask me to suggest anywhere lol, my head is literally fried!!

Emma, have you taken Lewis to the doctors yet? I truly hope he doesn't have reflux, as much as it seems he does. It's horrible. Poor Alex is not a happy baby and it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Kaybee

We are good. Have you got the docs today for Lewis? Hope it goes well.

It would be good to meet up & see you babies :happydance:. I cant do the 30th or 31st but should be ok any other day.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: for you and Alex, Laura. 

F&B again? Maybe a day during the week it would be quieter :shrug:


----------



## bbymc

Aww Laura!! Maybe you could ask Stephens mum to help you out a bit? She could be around a bit when Stephens at work? I wish there was something I could do to help! If you fancy a day in Edinburgh any time, give me a shout.

We've got the docs this afternoon. Lewis had a really good night last night so now I'm unsure what's going on. All I know is that something isn't right! I hope the doc can help!

We could meet up at f&b again but I think that would depend on how many of us there will be. I found a place when I was looking before, the meeting room in the scout hall in south queensferry. We need to hire it out but it would be spacious enough to hold all of us, our babies and buggies etc. As for dates, would a weekend be best again?


----------



## lj2245

Did you ever find out how much it was to hire?


----------



## Kaybee

A week day would be better for me as Dave probably wont need the car and he should be around for Kaiden. I could do a weekend day with a bit of notice and organisation :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Alex has literally just fallen asleep for the first time since 6am and I was about to take a nap and Shaun's school have phoned. He's got the sickness and diarrhea bug that's doing the rounds. I need to go and get him. What's betting me and Alex get it too. Just what I need lol. 

:(


----------



## bbymc

No. I'll phone up today if I get a chance.

I was just about to walk out the door, looked on our Calender and realised our docs appt was at 10am!! :-( I made two appts, the other one is on a different day at half 2. I got them mixed up :-( god knows when I'll get an appt for lewis now! :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Oh no Laura. Its awful. When Kaiden got it I got it about 48 hours after and Dave not long after me. Thankfully Dylan didnt get it so hopefully Alex can avoid it too...and you & Stephen.

Emma did you manage to get another appt? I waited in last Thurs for the HV but think it must be this Thurs as she never appeared :dohh:


----------



## bbymc

Aw no Laura! Fingers crossed only Shaun gets it!

Got another appt but not til late next week. Gutted!


----------



## bbymc

Another long and hellish night for us last night!

I really wish lewis would just get better so that I can find out what's normal for him. It could be the cold making him cry and throw up so much but it could also be colic or reflux. He is more choked up than ever before at the moment. I cant sleep cos im convinced he stops breathing briefly occasionally :-(

I'm really upset though cos when im on my own with lewis and hes highly distressed, he looks to suck to calm himself down. He doesn't do it with ryan. Partly cos he is rarely that bad at the times when ryan is there. Anyway, after all else fails, he will calm down with a dummy and after hours and hours of seeing him exhausted and us both getting more distressed, its a welcome break for us both. Well after 6.5 hours yesterday he eventually dropped off with the dummy. Ryan came home 2 mins later when all was calm and preceeded to argue with me saying he doesn't want lewis to have a dummy and he doesnt care what the circumstances are, he doesn't want me to ever give him one (despite saying it was ok for the last 3 weeks). I don't really want to give him a dummy either but when its been hours, we're both stressed and exhausted, if it works, I will. But ryan doesnt care and is expecting me to carry on for hours more if ot means not using the dummy! He has no concept of how hard this is for me and it appears from what hes said, that he doesn't care how hard it is or the affect its having on both Lewis and I's wellbeing, as long ad no dummy gets used! :-( :-( He doesn't realise that when I resort to the dummy its because I cant take it anymore.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: emma. Thats not what you need. I am quite sure if you left Lewis with Ryan for a couple of hours when Lewis is bad that he would change his mind about the dummy. Lewis will fuss more for you cause he will smell the milk :haha:

I think the MW that discharged me from hospital said something about dummys now being suggested as a good thing at night :shrug:

Not sure what to suggest but if it were me and I thought the dummy was helping then I would be sticking to my guns and using it. Hopefully once Lewis is feeling better he might not even want it. :hugs:


----------



## bbymc

Well that's what I want to do. But then, if ryan did something with lewis that I wad strongly against, I'd be really upset. I guess thats how matter of fact he sees it. Hes never had to deal with the extremes that I have though and I think because of that he either thinks im exaggerating or just doesnt understand how hard it is. He's made me feel so unsupported! Surely giving a dummy for a few minutes as a last resort is better than me continuing on for hours each time and making myself ill. Thats whats likely to happen! I've told him that too, and he still says no dummy. :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Why is he so against the use of a dummy?


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, hope the boys are okay and you don't pick up Shaun's bug!! 

Emma, why is he so against it? What's his reasoning? I said to John that I'd rather not give James a dummy if we can help it as I see my nephew at the age of 4 still using his! However, at 19 days old, James gets a dummy! We mostly use it to get him to drop off to sleep or to soothe him in the car so he nods off. He doesn't always need it but sometimes it helps. Maybe try and make sure Ryan is there the next time Lewis kicks off so he can see how stressful it is for you? 

We ended up co-sleeping again last night. John's been sending me to bed at 9pm for a couple of hours so I'm not as tired and James just didn't settle at all. Sat up til 1.30am with him then took him to bed, managed to fob him off getting up until 5. He's still pretty congested though :-( I know I'm lucky in that it's only a stuffy nose we're dealing with rather than colic and reflux like you ladies! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I can understand why he doesn't want him to have a dummy, I was adamant that I didn't want Shaun to have one (it lasted about 5 minutes) and if he's not seeing how distressed Lewis is then it's easier for him to stick to his guns. It is recommended that babies over 4 weeks old have a dummy at night though, as it reduces the risk of SIDS. It should be somewhere in the leaflet the midwife would have given you about SIDS. You could try winning him over with that? I weaned Shaun off his at a year old and it wasn't too bad, he was just fussy for a night or 2. 

We got 5 hours sleep last night, which was amazing after him being awake from 9am until 10:30pm. He's still spewing as much though. 

Emma, do you want some Infant Gaviscon to see if that settles Lewis? It worked wonders on Alex for the first week or so. I reckon your doctor will just give him that anyway, it's always the first thing they prescribe when Reflux is suspected. 

Are you doing the nights on your own now John is back at work? It doesn't matter the reason, being up for hours in the night is difficult!


----------



## arlene

Yeah, like I say, john is letting me sleep from 9-12 which is making things easier. He's going to help at the weekends with him though and he's not said anything against bringing him into bed with us which I thought he would. I looked up co-sleeping safely and make sure the covers aren't too far up etc, he's just worried about me rolling over and squishing him lol. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I was worried about that too when I did it but I found I was very aware of him being there, even when I was sleeping deeply. I sleep on the couch now with Alex in his moses basket, on a Tomy Sleepcurve mattress, on top of the coffee table, tilted even further on a cushion. I pull the coffee table over next to the couch and it's just like he's lying next to me.


----------



## arlene

We were doing that while john was off so at least one of us got a good nights sleep. John's told me to get sleep when I can today but I feel bad cos I know there's stuff needs done around the house. The livingroom badly needs hoovered cos when Moby goes out for a pee he comes in with half a bush attached to him!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Ugh yeah...my house is badly in need of a going over. I can't put Alex down long enough to do anything!! Definitely sleep if you can though, the housework can wait :)


----------



## Kaybee

Yay for 5 hours sleep. I feel for you girls, and your babies going through such a hard time. I had a terrible time with Kaiden so really do sympathise. :hugs: all round. I can't believe my luck with Dylan. Twice this week he has slept 6ish hours and it was a bonus when he did it last night cause K STTN too:happydance: dont hate me :flower:

Just had to collect K early from nursery as he fell and cut the back of his head. He is fine but wanting to go back outside and run around and they like to be cautious with head bumps/cuts. So he is home now asking for lunch already :dohh:

We are due the HV today. Hopefully she didnt get that tummy bug after her last visit. How is Shaun today Laura?

And girls if you get a chance to sleep DO IT. The housework can wait.


----------



## bbymc

Ryan didnt have a dummy when he was wee so he thinks unnecessary, and unnatural. Simple as that! :-( I spoke to him again (probably helped that I was in floods of tears), he's now saying I can use it as a last resort. Thank god!

Laura I'd love some gaviscon but don't you need it for alex? Congrats on the 5 hours. Bet you feel like a new woman! How's shaun feeling today? 

Arlene that's great john lets you sleep. It will make a huge difference to you. Ryan's syarted taking lewis on the days he doesn't start til 4 so I can sleep between feeds. Stops me feeling so zombie like! I'd definitely sleep while you can. Housework can wait. My house is a tip! 

Karen, thats fab your getting 6 hours! Long may it continue


----------



## lj2245

He's acting really strange. He's being cheeky and grumpy and its not like him. He's feeling left out because Alex is glued to me 24/7 and I'm not sure what to do. I've been reassuring him and have been doing stuff with him every chance I get, plus Stephen has been taking him golfing. My dad bought him loads of garden toys so he can have his wee pals over to play too, so he's not lonely. He says he hates that Stephen, Alex and I share a room and he's on his own. I've been in the living room so we've let him sleep in with Stephen but I don't want us getting into bad habits.


----------



## lj2245

I get it on repeat prescription so can get as much as I need. Ill post you some to do you until your docs appt if you send me your address. I could have brought some to you but I'm on my way to Livingston and only have one sachet with me :(


----------



## bbymc

Thanks laura. I'll pm you on fb.

What a shame for shaun. Although it sounds like you're doing all the right things. Hopefully once alex is a bit better things will get easier. Maybe one day between feeds you could take shaun somewhere on his own? Not sure how easy that would be though.


----------



## bbymc

Dates available for meeting room in South Queensferry scout hall...

Sunday 9th - all day except between 1-3pm*Saturday 15th/Sunday 16th - free both daysSaturday 22nd - free until*1pm, thereafter booked all day*Sunday 23rd - free apart from between 11-1pm*Saturday 29th/Sunday 30th - free both days.

Cost is £10 an hour.


----------



## arlene

I can't do the 22nd, 29th or 30th. Sorry, it's Gala Day season (mining village tradition to start the summer) and I have my friends daughters 1st birthday party in there too. Can make the other dates though. If we hire that place we could order pizzas to be delivered or something? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Father's Day is the 16th I think. I'm fine for any day except then, can't miss Stephen's 1st Father's Day :)


----------



## arlene

Oh yeah. Can't miss that! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Speaking of which, I got a brill Father's Day present in Matalan today :) It was a matching set of tshirt and shorts for Stephen and Alex. They have adult and kids sizes from newborn to xxl and the adults tshirt says No1 Dad and the kids says No1 Son. It was £22 for the lot :) Can't wait to see them in their matching outfits :haha:


----------



## arlene

Aww that sounds so cute! J doesn't wear jammies or lounge wear so that's out for me! My SIL gave my brother their son in a father's day gift bag and left him in the livingroom for him lol. I'd love to get a nice photo like that but doubt James will be able to sit up on his own before then :-( Have no idea what to get him though! xx


----------



## bbymc

So it's the 15th or the 23rd. I can't do the 9th, its my mums birthday. I'd say the 15th so we can book any time. Not sure if its open during the day during the week but should I ask?


----------



## arlene

15th suits me xx


----------



## lj2245

Suits me too :) I'm guessing they have chairs and stuff for us to sit in?


----------



## bbymc

Should I book it then? Any preferences on time?


----------



## lj2245

Best to wait and see if that's a good date for Karen. Unless she's said and i missed it? Lol


----------



## Kaybee

15th fine for me. Probably after 11 would be best for me :flower:


----------



## arlene

I don't mind what time, we don't have any plans that day anyway. 

Emma, hope Lewis is a bit better! John got up with James last night so I managed a decent night of sleep. Had to get up at half five and feed him cos John is on call and his phone rang! Then our whole area had a power cut at 8am! Thankfully the power is back on now, was getting ready to go camp out at my mums! Lol. 

How is everyone else? And the babies? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Well we had a horrendous night. Ended up phoning NHS 24 again as his breathing was very worrying. We tried everything and it wasn't working. We ended up with him in with us propped up in Ryan's arms. All three of us got next to no sleep! :-(

Lewis has been biting down on me when feeding and now I'm too sore on one side to feed him. What with him crying loads and always seeming like he's still hungry, I decided to express my sore side to see how much he is getting. I have a really fast let down and I often feel engorged so I thought I was producing too much. But due to Lewis always seeming hungry I'd thought I'd just see. Anyway, I've been feeding him one side only as that's what you are meant to to when you produce to much but with the pump on the strongest setting (stronger than Lewis sucks), for 15 mins ( his average feed time) I only got 60 mls. I got more than that when expressed the last time when he was just born. So I dunno what's going on! But clearly he's not been getting enough. I fed him one side at the last feed and then expressed and gave him the 60 mls. Assuming he's getting the same out of both sides, that's 120mls this time. But he still seems hungry. I'm gona supplement with formula since he seems to still want food, but Arlene, how many mls does James take? I dunno if 120mls is enough.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: sorry I cant help with the supplementing question but you might want to have a look on kellymom website as it has lots of good info on breastfeeding. I know a lot of BF mums worry if baby is getting enough milk cause we dont have guages on our boobs but if baby is gaining weight and plenty of wet nappies then he should be getting enough. 

Did you get advice from NHS24?

Oh, a cold cabbage leaf is meant to help relieve engorgement. 

Hope you all manage to get some sleep today.


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: should add you put the leaf on your boob not eat it :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Well yeah he is producing plenty wet and dirty nappies and is gaining weight, although that has slowed down. But he always seems hungry and is really hard to settle. I'm gona supplement with formula for a few feeds and see how he is. With the breast and formula, if he is more settled and not seeming hungry then I will know he's not been getting enough. I'll just have to keep expressing if that's the case so my milk production goes up. I'm not switching to formula!

The nurse I spoke to at NHS 24 was lovely but didn't offer much help. We have just to continue all we have been doing and only take him to hospital if he starts to turn blue or is running a high fever. So even though he was struggling to breathe and was clearly choking on the flem or whatever it is and wasn't able to sleep or feed well, he's just to put up with it! It's soooo heartbreaking! Ad to think I might have been under feeding him again too, I feel terrible! It's not my fault, I know, but i still feel bad!


----------



## lj2245

Emma, my hv told me you express much less than baby gets so it's not a good indicator of what baby is getting. The problem with supplementing is it will decrease your supply, which you don't want if you do need to increase your supply. Might be best to take a day and just have him on the boob more frequently?


----------



## arlene

Hey Emma, sorry you're having such a hard time with Lewis! James is 3wks today and takes about 150mls and is feeding every 3-4 hours. Sorry I can't give any advice on the bf side of things xx


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, must be on the right lines then. I just gave him 100mls expressed milk, 30mls formula and one boob lol (which I'm guessing is about 50-60mls) so approx. 180mls in total. That's probably ok for an (almost) 7 week old. He certainly looked content afterwards and didn't cry at all like he usually does. Fingers crossed, aside from the RSV virus he's got, he's sorted now. Just gotta get my milk supply up now. Express express express.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, how are we all today? 

James has been a bit unsettled the last day or so, he's now snoozing so thought I'd take the opportunity for a catch up! We were out yesterday with my mum, brother and his gf (who lives in liverpool), and she had been holding James for a while getting cuddles, then I put him in his car seat. He dropped off to sleep then she started messing with him and as a result, he cried most of the way home in the car!! I think he's going through a wee growth spurt just now as well, he's taking 180mls each feed now, sleeping quite lightly and being quite clingy. Did your babies go through the same thing at about 3wks? 

How are we all anyway? Xx


----------



## arlene

Oh, also if we're meeting on the 15th the morning would suit me better. We're going to a dinner dance that night so need to get hair done. I'd probably need to be away about 1-2 if that's ok with you ladies? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex seems to have a growth spurt every week lol. He's been feeding and spewing constantly again today. Also very clingy. My head is killing me. Stephen is working at 7am so he's away to bed (he just got in from backshift) so I'm going to catch as much sleep as I can just now while Alex is sleeping. He's just gone down now, first he's slept since 2pm :(

Happy to try and get there for the morning but it seems to take us hours to leave the house these days with all Alex's spewing! I was supposed to be in Glasgow for 9 yesterday morning for Shaun's Tae Kwon Do tournament and despite being up since 5am, I didn't make it there until 10!! It's about an hour's drive for me to get to Queensferry too so I don't want him spewing when he's in the back on his own so hopefully he will be ok in the morning!


----------



## bbymc

Ok will we say 11-2 then or 10-1? Is that long enough? I'll book it once I know.

So I spoke to my doc and the breastfeeding helpline about lewis' feeding and got two lots of advice. only thing they both agreed was not to give formula. So yesterday I tried not to. He ended up screaming and crying again from 3pm. He seemed hungry so I fed him but every time I took him off to wind him he screamed again so I put him back on. This went on til 8pm but cos I was sore to begin with, by then it was agony. He still seemed hungry dispite 5 hours at the breast so I gave some milk I expressed earlier in a bottle and he still wanted more so I gave formula. Then he settled fine

I duno what to do now cos I'm all sore and clearly not producing enough but I'm beimg told to keep him at the breast ( which means having him there constantly and him screaming most of the time cos hes only getting tiny amounts). I know doing that will increase my supply but it means letting lewis go hungry amd get distressed at the same time.

I really dont want to give up bf and I would bf contantly if it meant lewis was getting enough but it's obvious since he's still hungry after 5 hours of doing that, thats not happening. 

:-( :-(


----------



## Kaybee

11 start would be good for me.

Its going to take a few days to up your supply. Lots of skin to skin can help and nursing LOTS. There is something your doctor can prescribe to help and it really helped one of my friends. I can ask her what its called if you like? You could try pumping after he has nursed and when he is nursing gently massage your breast. 

Is it your breast that is sore or your nipple? Could it be mastitis? If its your nipple have you tried a nipple shield. I had to use one for a few days when feeding Kaiden and it really helped. That and loads of lansinoh. 

You are doing great its just going to take a bit of time for your body to catch up :hugs:


----------



## arlene

Hope things improve for you Emma. 

A 10 or 11am start is fine by me. 

John and I had a bit of a wobble this morning :-( James went down about half 3 and was stirring again at 4.45, and I was trying to soothe him without bringing him into bed with me cos I know John isn't entirely happy with us doing that. After about 10mins John got up, grabbed his clothes for work and when I said I'd take James into the livingroom he got really huffy and took him through himself. I stayed in bed til about half five cos John was just letting him cry and I could hear he was getting annoyed, plus I was a bit upset cos I felt he was pissed at me for being woken when he had to go to work later. My problem is I don't want James to learn only to fall asleep in our arms but it hurts so much when he's wailing!!! And it's hard trying to explain to John that James doesn't know how to manipulate and that sometimes he just wants a cuddle!! We sorted things before John left for work but I still feel crappy about it all :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Emma, I have nipple shields here that I bought that you can have to try if you want? I haven't used them. They are about 6 or 7 quid to buy so pretty expensive if they aren't going to help. 

I have milk supply problems too. I have days when Alex wants to nurse constantly. I think it's to make up for days when he's sick constantly. The problem I have is the day after the day he nurses constantly, I have a massive over supply and when he's latching on he's getting too much too quickly (I actually gush out everywhere) and it's choking him and giving him wind problems, which is making his reflux worse. It's like a vicious cycle. I LOVE bf him. He doesn't do well with a bottle at all so I can't express and give him a bottle on my oversupply days. I can't wait until he's old enough for a sippy cup!! 

Arlene, I think it's normal to be tired an grumpy with each other. I told Stephen I wanted a divorce yesterday and I'm not entirely sure I didn't mean it. I can understand about the crying thing too. Alex cries a lot and I wouldn't be able to just listen to it. I know John has had kids before but the 'cry it out' thing is so very old school and at James' age it's not a good thing at all. You're right about the manipulation, you just have to force the issue a bit I think. If it helps, Shaun ALWAYS fell asleep in my arms when he was tiny. He liked to be held very tight in a certain way and it had him nodding off in seconds. He slept through the night from a very young age though and had absolutely no problems self soothing when it came time. When he moved to his cot I put him down awake and he would go to sleep by himself. I'm pretty sure it was so easy because he felt so secure. There's nothing wrong with letting James fall asleep in your arms just now. You're pretty much all he knows and it must be lovely for him to be there :)


----------



## bbymc

Karen, its my nipples that hurt cos lewis keeps biting them or bending them. I'm guessing its cos I still have a really strong let down and milk gushes out. Then after a while he does it again, which appears that its out of frustration due to lack of milk. I did try nipple sheids in hospital, they were hopeless. Might be good now hes bigger though so I'll give them a try. I did have some but I think they got left at hospital. If I can't find them, then that would be great to get yours Laura. 

I've never heard of anythin on prescription karen, so yeah, can you ask your friend? Ive been nursing as much as lewis wants but if I see hes been on for ages and isnt satisfied then I'll need to do something. I'm also expressing in between feeds. Hopefully it won't be long. It aeems my supply is only too low after about 3pm. It's odd! 

Laura could you not express and cup feed alex on oversupply days? Or just stock your freezer? Lol. 

Glad you and john are sorted now Arlene. I couldnt listen to lewis crying either. I regularly have to get up and see what ryan is doing cos lewis is crying and I cant stand it lol. Ive been told to let lewis cry it out with this feeding issue by relatives. I think its a fairly old practice. Maybe it worked for John with his other children? James is too young for it to really be effective though. But also, I studied psychology and we did a module in attachment. There's loads of evidence that doing that sort of thing can create a child who is insecure. Lots of people dispute that obviously but I think there is definitely something in it. Its the basis of the whole attachment parenting style.


----------



## bbymc

Ok so ive booked the meeting room in the south Queensferry scout hall on 15/06 from 11-2pm. We're the only people booked so we will have use of the whole place. Cost is £30 xx


----------



## lj2245

Smashing :) Cannot wait! I need to get out of this house lol! 

Had Alex at the doctor again. The meds aren't working and he's just getting worse. He's throwing up every bit of every feed and went 24 hours with only 4 hours sleep. He's also grunting and squeaking and flailing his arms and legs when he's in any other position other than straight up and down. The doctor said he's got the worst case of reflux she's ever seen :( He was bawling his eyes out in pain because he was too far reclined in his car seat :( She gave me anti sickness medication called Domperidone. He had his first dose tonight followed by a feed 30 mins later. I was optimistic but he threw it all back up. *sigh* I don't really know what to do any more. I hate seeing him in so much pain and nothing seems to help him. I hate to think what all the medication is doing to him. 

I have ordered some soya milk to be delivered with my tesco shop tomorrow. I doubt very much that my one bowl of cereal worth of milk each day is causing his problems but I need to eliminate everything I can. I might start some kind of diary too. Does anyone know how long it takes for the things we eat to affect our BM supply?


----------



## lj2245

When I say diary, I don't mean a 'woe is me' spill my guts teenage angst type thing, I mean a food diary/sickness diary. That way I can see what I am eating against when he is most sick.


----------



## Kaybee

I'm looking forward to it too. Do we just pay on the day?

Laura here is a link you might find helpful. https://kellymom.com/health/baby-health/food-sensitivity/ I think the average time for foods to get into your milk is 4-6 hours. Interesting in that link how long cows milk stays in our systems for. I had no idea. 

:haha: at your diary. Poor Alex (& you) though. Did the doctor say what to try next if the Domperidone didn't work?


----------



## Kaybee

Emma my friend got domperidone - the same stuff Alex has got. She did say that she had to really talk her doctor into getting it though. Since I gave Laura a link here is one for you too that you might find helpful https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/supply-worries/low-supply/ 

Arlene I agree with the others and think that our babies are too young for CIO. It must be difficult trying to find a balance with what you are comfortable with and what John has experienced with his other children. I think 'they' do recommend that CIO is not used until after baby is 6 months or something like that.


----------



## arlene

Morning ladies! How are we? 

Laura, how is Alex doing? Is there any improvement on his reflux? 

I'm taking James to the drop in clinic to get weighed today  Also decided to weigh myself every Thursday before we go as well. I'm not on a strict diet yet but hopefully I can make a start and lose some weight as we go. I need to ask them about James as well, he seems to have bad trapped wind. I don't think it's quite colic but he's arching his back, straining his legs and grunting a lot. It's sometimes followed by some wee farts or burps but there's obviously wind in there and it's bothering him xx


----------



## lj2245

Aww Arlene, Alex gets that and baby massage helps so much! I do clockwise circles around his belly button and then hold his lower legs and push his knees up towards his chin and hold. You can YouTube videos, they are really helpful and it's really effective! 

We had a bit of a breakthrough with Alex (I hope - it may be coincidence) but I have discovered that if I don't wind him after feeding he's not as sick. He does burp eventually and is sick after burping but it's not as forceful or as much. The Omeprazole hasn't worked, it seems. It is supposed to take a maximum of 14 days and we are on day 14 now and he still has acid. I'm ordering him that wedge shaped mattress with a sling when Stephen gets paid at the end of the month though. It's expensive but his problems are going to be long term so it's worth it to get him sleeping properly. 

Karen, when I got the Domperidone I couldn't believe it when I read the leaflet and it said it can be used to increase BM!! I told Emma about it. What a coincidence lol! I'm sure Emmas supply will increase on its own (it seems like Lewis is doing brilliant now) but if not I could always 'spill' my bottle and get another from the doc 

Did you guys see the photos of Lewis Emmas brother did? The one with the wee blue hat is just breathtaking :) He's so cute. He has wee wise eyes, like he's been here and seen everything before :) 

Emma, don't suppose you got any prices from your brother?


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> I'm looking forward to it too. Do we just pay on the day?
> 
> Laura here is a link you might find helpful. https://kellymom.com/health/baby-health/food-sensitivity/ I think the average time for foods to get into your milk is 4-6 hours. Interesting in that link how long cows milk stays in our systems for. I had no idea.
> 
> :haha: at your diary. Poor Alex (& you) though. Did the doctor say what to try next if the Domperidone didn't work?

They didn't say but someone on here suggested I ask for Zantac as opposed to the Omeprazole as it is supposed to work better with the Domperidone. I hav ehis 6 week check up on Weds so I'm going to ask about it then. 

I LOVE Kellymom lol.


----------



## arlene

Glad things are better with Alex Laura! Hopefully the meds are helping. 

I asked the hv about the trapped wind and she said to make sure we weren't leaving him til he's starving to feed him cos he'll gulp and she suggested baby massage too. She said there's a post natal class available where they show you how to do it. 

Got him weighed too and he's now 10lbs 10ozs!! He's just piling it on! That's almost 3lbs since he was born, was totally amazed! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls. 

Glad you managed to get advice about trapped wind arlene. Lewis gets that sometimes. It usually takes me ages to shift it. Theres a baby massage class at the hospital. Its just 1 class but its free 

Thanks for the link karen. How are your lovely boys?

Laura, I'm shocked the omeprozole isnt working! I always found it to be amazing! I'd definitely ask about the zanrac. Its worth a shot. I sometimes dont wind lewis after a feed. He will always be a bit sick at some point but it is definitely less than when I wind him.

So I think my milk supply is picking up at last. Still not fully there but I think we are making progress. I haven't had to supplement with formula today but I can see that lewis isnt fully satisfied cos hes still trying to feed loads and tonight he kept crying like he starving after I fed him. He's asleep now but its taken 3 hours!

Hopefully all will be resolved soon. If not though, I'll be after alex's meds lol.

I keep forgetting to ask my bro for prices. I'll see him this weekend though so I'll ask him. I love the pics. They are far off my brother's best tbh but that cos he was experimenting and doing the shoot for free lol. Hes got a website... vincentlambphotograpy.co.uk, I think. Check it out


----------



## bbymc

Oh also, duno if its all of them, but asda has a clothes sale on. I got some lovely studd for lewis. Super cheap! !


----------



## lj2245

I love Asda's stuff but their sizes are tiny :( The 0-3 month only goes up to 12lbs (everywhere else seems to be 14lbs) and I had to move up to 3-6 because everything I had seemed to be from there :haha:

The 3-6 seems to fit him perfectly...he'll be in 6-9 in a month I reckon :|


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Lewis is just about to out grow the 'first size' size in asda lol. Most of the stuff in the sale was 3-6 or 6-9 months though so you should check it out 

Ryan and I went to a breastfeeding clinic this morning. Its run by hospital midwifes so we didnt get made to feel bad for using formula over the last wee while. When I phoned the breastfeeding helpline they did nothing but put me down for it. They were far from supportive! Anyway, the help in the clinic was amazing! The midwife says to use formula to supplement if I need to but I've done all the right things to increase my supply. It seems to have improved too so hopefully things are on the up. She says my soreness has been due to fast flow. Thats why he's hurt me. He's trying to control the flow by biting me or pushing the nipple out the way! She showed me some different positions and watched him feed. She said he was a great feeder and said we're both doing great. If nothing else, I'm now feeling confident again and glad to find out why he's been chomping down on me lol.

He's now 9lbs 10oz too so that's reassuring. A pound in 2 weeks


----------



## arlene

Aww Emma that's great the midwives were so supportive! I'm glad Lewis is feeding better now. That's weird with the asda clothes, I've just put James into a first size vest which is supposed to be up to 9lbs, and he was 10lbs 10ozs at his weigh in yesterday!! He's only just now too big for the newborn size sleepsuits he wore at first. I don't want to throw them away though! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

I've got everything in neutral and boy bags ready to go in the attic. I'm not chucking anything out incase we have another one


----------



## lj2245

I'm keeping everything for my next too, although I'm hopeful it will be a wee girl :) Saying that, if it's a boy it's an excuse to have a 4th and another boy would be lovely :) 

Alex is very long. His feet, legs and arms were too long for 0-3 and fit perfectly into 3-6 but the clothes are baggy because he's not as chubby as he's tall!! I could have got a few more weeks out of the babygros by cutting the feet off but decided to just put them away for the next one.

Trying to find food to eat that doesn't have milk or soya in it is a nightmare!! Stephen said he'd understand if I wanted to switch to milk and soya free formula but there's no chance, I love BF too much. I never thought I'd say that too because it was horrible with Shaun. It's amazing how different it is this time. I bought a steriliser, bottles and formula thinking I would likely need them so I'm really pleased it's working so well :) I might even lose weight considering I can't eat anything I like to eat :haha: Rice milk anyone? lol. 

So glad things are improving for you Emma :) You should be really proud of yourself as a lot of people wouldn't have persevered the way you did. I have the sore nipples thing too...right now they are in agony lol. It's like Alex has teeth sometimes lol!! 

Alex and I fell asleep at 10am today and woke up at 1pm lol!! I feel rejuvenated. He's been a wee clingy, sick grump since but it's so much easier when you've had some sleep!!


----------



## bbymc

Doing without milk and soya must be tough. I've gone dairy free before and went for soya. No idea what I'd have done if I couldn't have that either. Rice milk or almond milk I suppose. Can you have almond milk though? Cos its made with nuts? Well done you for sticking it out. I hope it leads to some improvement in Alex!

You must feel great with that sleep! It's amazing how much better people's coping mechanism is when they've had some sleep! If you have sore nipples Laura, have you tried changing positions? The difference for me was amazing! Might be difficult since you need to keep Alex upright right enough but there might be a few. I'm supposed to feed Lewis upright now so that he doesn't get overwhelmed by the fast flow and bite me lol.


----------



## lj2245

I vary between the 2 positions possible with him sitting up lol. Not that there's much difference between them lol.


----------



## lj2245

I know I'm going to jinx everything here but Alex just slept for 5 hours :) What makes it even more amazing is I didn't tilt his moses basket so he was flat other than the tilt of the sleepcurve mattress :) 

Had to give him 3 medications together when he woke but he had his meds and milk, spewed a little (2 mouthfuls) and is now asleep again. I'm going to keep him upright for half an hour then put him back in his basket. I hope he stays sleeping!! I doubt he will but I can dream lol :haha:

Will update in the morning, when hopefully it hasn't all rapidly went downhill!!


----------



## bbymc

Yay alex!! How was the rest of the night?

My brother says a set of photos would cost £300. You would get more than I got obviously and they'd be put on a disc for you. He usually just does whatever you want. Like with a plain white set or using props like some of mine. Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol, the rest of the night was not so good but I think it was my fault. He woke at half 4, down at 5 then up at 6 where he spewed everywhere (it had all his Omeprazole in it!). I'm thinking I can't give him his meds together lol. 

Ah well, just had a wee nap and feeling good :) Going to whack him in his pram and head out to enjoy the sunshine. 

I was thinking it would be something like £300 :( Definitely not something we could afford any time soon. I'm gutted. Would love some nice photos of my boys together. Ah well, I'll just have to take them myself for now :haha:


----------



## arlene

Laura, my brother does photography as well, his pics are amazing. He does it as a hobby though so would probably do them cheaper, no disrespect to your brother Emma! I'm getting some photos of James done at Pixifoto next week but going to get my brother to do some of him with his brothers and John. I can ask him about it of you want? He lives down in Blackridge as well so could probably come to your house to do them. xx


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls. Pleased to hear things are improving for you and your babies.

We are doing great. Not long in from being out in the sun :happydance:

Dylan seems to be a great sleeper. I honestly can't believe my luck. The last two nights he has slept 7 hours :wohoo: even Kaiden hardly does that :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

How is everyone getting on? Me and Dave got on a date to the cinema yesterday and left the boys with my mum. It was the first time for me being apart from Dylan so was a lil bit anxious but he was fine & took a bottle of EBM well. I forgot what a faff all that sterilising is though :wacko: 

Think Kaiden must of spent too much time in the sun over the weekend because he was awake so much last night for no apparent reason. 

Dylan is 9 weeks old today. Time needs to slow down a bit as this is going way too fast.


----------



## arlene

How was your date night Karen? Glad the boys behaved for you. 

Have you girls thought about what you're getting the guys for Fathers Day yet? I have no idea what to get John!! Except a nice bottle of Malt Whisky really xx


----------



## Kaybee

It was nice to watch a movie in peace although I did have my phone on my lap the whole time :haha:

I will probably just get Dave a cd and a card. For his first fathers day i got him a mug and a tile with Kaiden's handprints on them. He LOVED it. When is fathers day?


----------



## lj2245

16th June :D I just got Stephen the matching shorts and tshirts. I figure they can wear them when we go to Blackpool in July. Although I stupidly got 3-6 months for Alex and he's already in them and won't be for long I don't think!

I've not been on much recently. Things are strange with Alex. He had 2 brilliant days where he slept well and wasn't sick much and I was sure it was because I had given up milk products and soya but today he's been really sick again. I'm hoping it's because it can take up to 2 weeks for it all to leave my system. 

Glad you got a wee night out Karen. I don't know when I'll be able to leave Alex. He just can't take bottles at all, they make him so sick. It's our 1st anniversary on the 9th July and I was hoping to go for a wee meal or something and leave Alex and Shaun with Stephen's mum for a couple of hours but I won't be able to now :(


----------



## Kaybee

Phew still got time to sort something out.

Thats a shame that Alex is being sick again. Will keep my fingers crossed that after two weeks, or sooner, he will be much better. :hugs:

Kaiden seems to have out of the blue become a bit clingy. He didnt want Dave to leave him at nursery yesterday or today. He has never been like that. We were thinking maybe because his wee friend is on hols this week but he just got upset at Dave leaving for a doc appt. :shrug: he was fine two mins after but so unlike him. Hopefully it will just be a funny wee phase that doesnt last long.

Its not the same as going out but how about a meal from M&S for your anniversary? Yum!


----------



## lj2245

I think we will have some kind of meal at home. What's an M&S meal? I get that its from m&s lol but what is it?

Shaun has been clingy too. Do you think it could be because he's having to share you guys with Dylan now?


----------



## arlene

Hope Alex is better soon. M&S do a dine in for £10 and sometimes do a £20 one as well. It's normally a main, side, dessert and bottle of wine. Think they change the dishes each week or two but the menu is available online. 

James has been really fussy today, keeps taking half a bottle then falling asleep. I fed him cartons of milk at my mums yesterday and think it might be disagreeing with him, it seems much thicker than the formula and the bottled stuff. We're going to get photos taken at mothercare tomorrow as well. 

What did you see at cinema Karen? We've cancelled our cinema cards and I'm really missing it! So many films I want to see!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I mean one of their dine in for a tenner deals. Hopefully they would have one on then.

I dunno what has brought it on. He seems to love having a wee brother and tells EVERYONE about him and kisses, touches him ALL the time :shrug:


----------



## Kaybee

Haha must of replied same time as Arlene. Arlene explained it much better than me. Left hand one finger typing as feeding Dylan lol.

We went to see fast 6. We hardly ever go but there are a few films out just now Id like to see but dont want to ask my mum again to look after boys. Plus its kinda pricey! 

Hope the photos go well.


----------



## lj2245

Ah that sounds good :) Would save cooking from scratch :haha:

Shaun loves having a wee brother too but he's finding it difficult having to share me after having me to himself for almost 8 years. 

Alex has thrown up so much today there's wee bits of blood in the vomit now :( He's screaming in pain too. Just when I thought we had turned a corner :(


----------



## Kaybee

Oh no poor Alex. Maybe worth trying the other meds or are you waiting for two weeks to eliminate dairy?

Kaiden doesnt seem fussed about sharing me but then I guess Shaun has had you to himself for longer and Alex will need more attention than Dylan so he probably finds it a bit easier to adjust.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah definitely. I've had just about zero time for poor Shaun. He asked me to play board games with him tonight as Stephen is on backshift but I had to say no because I can't put Alex down. It's heartbreaking for all of us!!

Alex has his 6 week check up tomorrow so I'm going to push for a change of meds. What we have isn't working :(


----------



## Kaybee

Huge :hugs: Laura. Good luck at his check tomorrow. I really hope he gets something that can help him.


----------



## lj2245

I'm beginning to think it's something we're just going to have to live with :(


----------



## bbymc

Hey girls. 

What a time I'm having with lewis lol. He just feeds, gets winded, sleeps for 15 mins or so then wakes up and cries until I feed him again. I literally do nothing else! At least its not constant now though. Lol.

Laura I'd definitely get a m&s meal for your anniversary. They are sooo tasty! I hope it is your diet helping alex. If it was, you could look into other stuff you could cut out.

I wonder why kaiden and shaun are being clingy. Its a big change going from mummy's boy to big brother. Thats probably something to do with it. 

I have no idea what to get ryan for father's day. I'll need to get my thinkin cap on!


----------



## lj2245

I'll get an M&S meal if they have things that don't include dairy and soya lol!!

How's Lewis at night now?


----------



## bbymc

Aww Laura. Big hugs! (I never saw those replies when I first wrote). I really hope you get new meds that work better. It must be tough. Hats off to you though, you seem to be coping well with all of it. I'm sure you will find something that helps eventually.

Lewis is ok at night now. Weirdly he now seems to know, once he's changed into a sleep suit and fed he falls asleep straight away and that's usually him for between 4-6 hours. Then he wakes after 3 hours again and but barely wakes up, just sleepily feeds then goes right back down no problem. Very odd considering evening was when he was unbearable the other week.


----------



## bbymc

How was Alex's 6 week check? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Good and not so good. It was a very nice male doctor and he was concerned about the hernia and vomiting enough to refer him urgently to a paediatrician but dismissed any notion I had about allergies as soon as he realised I was bf :wacko:

Alex is now 13lbs. He's also 59cm so totally in proportion. :thumbup:

He won't change his meds as he said it's best to let the paed do that. I guess I agree, I just hope it doesn't take long to get an appt. Esp as the doc doesn't want to see him for another 2 weeks. 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## bbymc

Well a referral is definitely a good thing. I've noticed that docs do dismiss stuff a fair bit as soon as you say youre bf. I had the same with Lewis when I queried something. Fingers crossed it doesn't take long to get an appt. if its marked as urgent though it might not be long. I was urgently referred to the dermatology dept once and was seen within 3 weeks which is very quick for the NHS lol.

I'm good. Lewis is having a great day. Eating, pooping, burping and sleeping  its the first day I've been myself and I've had time to do stuff and not just have Lewis in my arms all the time.

I've finally managed to look into conservatory companies as we are pricing up getting one built at the back of our house. Got my friend coming tomorrow morning to discuss what we what. She's an architect so she'll draw up plans and stuff for us. We have a limited budget though so I'm hoping we can afford what we would like!


----------



## Kaybee

:grr: don't know what happened but half way through my reply and it disappeared. Annoying!

Laura hope you get a paed appt through for Alex quick.

Kaiden didn't stay at nursery yesterday as he wouldn't let Dave leave him. I took him today to see if a change would help and it didn't really although he did stay but was upset at me leaving. :cry: I don't know what to do about it. Dave away to pick him up now. Hope he wasnt upset too long. We are going to a birthday party this avo so hopefully he will enjoy it.


----------



## lj2245

Poor Kaiden :( Has he not said anything that would give you an indication of what's wrong? Maybe he just doesn't want to be away from his wee brother :)


----------



## bbymc

Maybe you should speak to the nursery staff? Maybe something is going on at nursery?


----------



## Kaybee

He hasn't said anything and yesterday when he got home he said he wanted to go back to school. :shrug: When Dave was there yesterday he was speaking to the teacher and she said it was really unlike him as well. This morning when I dropped him off I said I thought we would try a change of tactics with me taking him and she said good idea so we are all at a loss. They never said anything when Dave collected him so I guess he settled quick after I left him. Its very odd.


----------



## lj2245

Maybe it's just a wee phase. Shaun was never clingy and was always happy to go to nursery but he did have a few weeks where he was crying when I left him!


----------



## Kaybee

Really! That makes me feel a bit better. His wee pal should be back Monday so hoping that will help. Its school sports day tomorrow afternoon. He has been going on about it for weeks. Fingers crossed he runs in the race this time. Last year the playgroup had a race at the school sports day and he got to the start line, ran abut 6 steps and stopped to pick daisy's :haha:


----------



## lj2245

:haha: That's brilliant :) 

I never did find out what was wrong with Shaun but I just had to persevere and leave him each day. It didn't last long.


----------



## Kaybee

It was super cute...and funny :rofl:

Its hard leaving them when they are upset. 

How are all the babies?


----------



## lj2245

I'm now off wheat and gluten as well as all dairy. I'm running out of things to eat but if it works it will be worth it. Alex is still spewing lots. I got 45 mins sleep last night as he couldn't be reclined even slightly. Until last night we had been putting him in his pram in the cosytoes part so he'd be upright with lots of padding but even that made him spew last night. 

I feel so bad for him. I hate that he's in so much pain. His wee throat must be so sore.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: you and Alex must be knackered. 

Its great though that he is gaining weight well despite his sickness. You are doing FAB!


----------



## lj2245

Only because he feeds constantly lol. He spends the majority of the day nursing and spewing! I don't mind nursing im so much as I know if I didn't he'd drop in percentile for weight gain, whereas we have managed to keep him along the 75th. I also know he's got a sore throat and the milk soothes that and the heartburn. He's been terrible tonight though. Usually I can soothe his crying by nursing him or rocking him but tonight he's inconsolable and nothing is stopping him screaming. Stephen has him just now to give me a break. I am SO tired. I can only imagine how bad Alex must feel :(


----------



## bbymc

Keep your chin up laura. You're doing great. I cant imagine how horrible it must be for you to see alex cry like that. You're doing all you can though and it won't be long til he sees a specialist. Take advantage of Stephen watching him and get some sleep. Doing that will help alex too. 

Lewis got his first jags today. The nurse was terrible! She did it when his wee legs were all tense which would have hurt like hell! Poor wee man! He's put on 11oz in 6 days lol so he's 10lbs 5oz now.


----------



## lj2245

I went to bed after feeding him at 10 and he had fallen asleep in Stephens arms. He slept there until 1 when Stephen brought him up. He'd have taken him back again but he's working at 6am. His line manager is on annual leave but when he gets back next week Stephen is going to try and sort 4 weeks parental leave. I can't manage on my own. Some days I'm having to wait for Stephen to get home just to brush my teeth. Alex is definitely hard work but I don't mind the hard work at all. I've been totally surprised by how much patience I have. I think its because I know he's suffering more than any of us and isn't just being awkward. 

Poor Lewis. Has he settled ok? I remember Shaun getting his! I always felt it was important for me to be calm and nonchalant during and injections he's had, so He doesn't develop a fear of them. It's totally paid off and he doesn't mind them one bit which makes the whole thing so much easier. All the other kids getting pre school boosters were screaming and getting held down and the mums were besides themselves and my Shaun just strolled up, whipped his arm out and asked if he could draw a smiley face on his wee plaster!


----------



## lj2245

Ps - 10lbs 5? That's brilliant!! I bet he looks totally different from when I saw him!! Looking forward to seeing him again. You've done brill with getting his weight up!! Are you back to EBF or still combi? I say combi but know you were barely giving him 90mls formula lol.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, sorry you guys are havig a hard time! Emma, lewis is 5 weeks older than James and he weighed in at 10lbs 10ozs last week! I obviously have a very chunky monkey on my hands! 

Laura, hope alex is doing better. That's great you got Shaun so used to his jabs! Hope I can be chilled like that with James. 

Karen, how was Kaiden going to nursery? Was he there today? Hopefully it's just a wee phase he's going through. 

James has been quite constipated/windy this week. John got a proper explosive nappy from him on Wednesday night, he'd been crying and straining like crazy with me in the afternoon so it was obviously bothering him. He's been farting like a trooper the last two days but I think it still gets trapped a bit. 

Got photos done at Mothercare on Wednesday. They were really nice but ridiculously expensive!! And nothing my brother can't do for us at home. I opted to get the complimentary one alone, they wanted £32 for a single 8x10 print or 5 for £105!!! I got a print of thumbnails of each of the photos they took in case I change my.mind, gonna give them to my brother for reference! Lol x


----------



## bbymc

I'm desperately hoping I can be calm like that with Lewis when he goes for his future jags. It's easy when they are tiny and don't know what's coming lol. Here's hoping Lewis is like Shaun with that lol.

I think its a great idea that Stephen is gona see about parental leave. What about your MIL? She's retired. Maybe she could help a bit?

It's not been hard to get Lewis' weight up as he is a great feeder, the problems every time have been with me. Thankfully though, we are now back on track and exclusively BF again.  I only gave a tiny bit formula over about 3 days, then I used the expressed milk for a day, then he managed on breast milk only  It seemed like the positioning helped him take more though so after the breastfeeding clinic we were all good. I still have formula in the house incase I need it though.

Arelene, I don't think it's that James is big, I think Lewis is just small. Especially since we have had a few feeding problems along the way. I never expected a big baby though as all babies in my family have been small. 

That's pretty expensive for the photos. I never even got any done cos I knew they'd be expensive and I'd think they were so cute, I'd end up spending a fortune lol. Definitely a good idea to get your brother to do it!

I was thinking about loosely putting Lewis onto the E.A.S.Y routine from the baby whisperer. We have no routine atm. Not sure how practical it is though. Any thoughts?


----------



## bbymc

P.s. I've paid for the scout meeting room now so that's it properly booked. We have use of the meeting room and kitchen and can store the buggies in the hall if we want. I was thinkin we could all just bring stuff for lunch and share it. Like pizza, bread, salad stuff, whatever. That makes it a bit easier for Laura too since there's stuff you can't have.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah...I'll bring my gluten/wheat/dairy free cardboard and you can all politely decline to have any haha!!

How did Kaiden get on today Karen?

MIL would be happy to help but she lives in Lanark and would need picking up and dropping off lol. I definitely couldn't cope with her here all day every day. We get on fine now but that's because we see her once or twice a week lol. Alex is having a 'good day' so far so I'm washed and dressed lol!! 

Karen - what size clothes is Dylan in? Alex is in 3-6 but he's getting too long for them :| I'm thinking he'll be in 6-9 soon. Everyone bought 3-6 as gifts so we have loads of clothes in that size :( 3-6 say up to 18lbs and Alex is only 13lbs and although the clothes are really baggy, I'm struggling to get bodysuits and babygros on him and dungarees he's wearing today are practically giving him a nappy camel toe (sorry lol).


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden was at nursery but still had the upset when Dave left him. When we picked him up the teacher said he cried for 5-10 mins but it was more temper than upset and once he calmed down he was fine. Apparently it can be quite common so hoping he will be back to normal next week. 

Dylan in still just in 0-3 but the up to 15lb stuff. I need to sort through the 3-6 soon. I tried to wrestle him into up to 15lb dungarees yesterday but there was no way they were going on. Alex must be getting long!

Emma are you ok to wait until we meet to pay you or do you want to PM us your bank or paypal details?

I didn't follow any routines with Kaiden apart from bedtime - although it never worked :haha: Dylan kinda has to fit in with what we are doing with Kaiden so probably unlikely to have a routine for him either. I suppose he does kind of follow EASY well the EAS part. The me time isnt spent on me :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Folk keep talking about these books and routines and stuff and I don't have a clue :haha: I didn't bother with any of that with Shaun and he slept just fine! I just gave him a bath and put him to bed lol. I guess I'll be doing the same with Alex when he's better.


----------



## bbymc

Nah just pay me back when you see me 

Well we've been trying to stick to a loose routine and I thought it was ok until ot got to the sleep bit. We didnt notice before but most of the time he cries if you put him in his basket but when we lift him he will be asleep in our arms in 30 secs! Cos we've noticed now we just settle him and put him back in the basket but the monkey just wakes straight up and cries again! We spent 45 mins just picking him up and putting him down last night before he gave in and fell asleep. I feel cruel but if he gets into a real habit of having to fall asleep in someone's arms its gona be a nightmare when im on my own with him!


----------



## arlene

It's hard when they cry like that Emma but I'm sure it'll help Lewis in the long run. James likes to be swaddled and normally falls asleep in our arms as well but once or twice after.his middle of the night feed I've swaddled him, laid him in his basket and he's gone to sleep himself. 

Karen, how was Kaiden going to nursery this morning? 

Laura, I saw the pic of alex in his sleep sling, looked super comfy! Hopefully it'll let him sleep better and let you get a rest. 

I got my brother to do some photos of James yesterday. We stole some ideas from the shoot at Pixiphoto and did a couple of ideas he had. He's editing them and then going to give us them on a disc so we can decide which ones we want. He's doing each photo in colour, black & white, and sepia to let us see them as well. Laura, he said he'd be happy to arrange to take photos of the boys for you if you want them. 

I think we're paying for it today though :-( Cos we were doing the photos, James kept getting moved around and one of his feeds got messed up so his sleep got messed up a bit too. He went down ok last night surprisingly but he's a bit grumpy today. We had a pretty busy weekend so taking it easy today. 

What is everyone else up to? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Looking forward to seeing the photos Arlene! 

I just went to the bf clinic at the hospital as I needed help with positioning again. Was good but the midwife says she thinks lewis has reflux. Probably something to do with the fact that lewis spewed lumpy sick all over me before I even fed him. Lol. I've gotta make a doc appt but in the mean time im using the rest of alex's gaviscon that I have.

He now weighs 10lbs 12oz. Thats 7oz in 4 days! Wee fatty lol x


----------



## lj2245

:) Wee fatty indeed! Alex is off the Gaviscon and I still have loads so I can send it to you. 

How much does your brother charge Arlene? Looking forward to seeing the photos of James :) He's a wee cutie :) 

Last night was terrible. Event he 45 degree angle was too reclined for Alex it seems and every time I put him on it he spewed. He slept in my arms from 9 'til 11 ( I was going to go to bed at 9 but Stephen's mum phoned and gabbed for an hour and a half) then in his sling from 11 til 1, then was up spewing until 3, then down on his sling again until 5 then he was spewing again so didn't go to sleep again until we got in the car to go to Livingston at half 10. 

I got a carton of formula. I'm not convinced the elimination diet is working so I want to test him with cows milk without flooding my system with it again. He doesn't do well with a bottle but at least I'll know if he has an allergic reaction. I'm going to give him it when he wakes up. Wish me luck! 

How is Kaiden doing now Karen?


----------



## bbymc

Good luck! ! What if the formula helps? Unlikely, but possible! 

Just bring the gaviscon when we meet up. Save it going to waste. Thanks!

Just gave lewis the gaviscon and a feed and put him in his basket awake. He's very content and not screaming. Surely the gaviscon can't be working that quickly? ? Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Looking forward to seeing your pics Arlene.

I am in fn pain. I was at the doc this morning and she thinks its a 'viral' sinus and ear infection and just to ride it out. Got ibuprofen and more paracetemol. Its bloody sore though and can hardly sleep for it. :cry:

Kaiden went to nursery no probs and his wee pal was back so he was happy. The teacher told Dave when he collected him that he had BF the baby doll. He does that with igglepiggle and a caterpillar at home too. 

Dylan is doing brill. How did Alex get on with the formula?


----------



## lj2245

The Gaviscon works immediately. It thickens the feed and neutralises stomach acid so it's an immediate, temporary thing. 

The formula. I'm not sure. He had the whole thing, which is 7oz, winded at 1oz intervals. He took it well but was a bit sick at each 1oz interval. Nothing like the projectile vomiting he used to do but at the last oz he brought up quite a bit. So I'd say from that, he's not allergic as it wasn't bad enough to be an allergic reaction. At worst he's slightly intolerant, possible to lactose. I don't think it's wheat either. I'm thinking it might be corn? Cornflakes was the only thing I could eat for 3 whole months of my pregnancy and I eat them quite a lot now. He also spewed like mental the day after I had a whole bag of cinema sweet popcorn. The only other thing I can think of that it could be is oats. I don't eat a lot of oats. 

Glad Kaiden is back to normal :) Must just have been a wee phase or he was miffed at his wee pal being away :haha: It's a shame you are ill :( Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## lj2245

*sigh*

Aleex has came out in a massive rash all over his face, back, chest and arms. Looks like it is a milk allergy after all. Stephen was allergic to milk when he was a baby. I think he might be allergic to several things though.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: Laura and Alex. You are having such a rough time. Did Stephen manage to see about getting some time off?


----------



## lj2245

No he won't see his line manager until Weds


----------



## lj2245

I'm going to go to the docs tomorrow and beg them for hypoallergenic formula. I'll try him on that and see how he does. I will happily give up BF if it helps him.


----------



## Kaybee

Surely you will get some to try.


----------



## lj2245

I hope so.

I feel so selfish.....I really don't want to give up bf :(


----------



## bbymc

Awww Laura!! :-( I suppose the bright side is that it looks like you know one thing that could be aggravating it. Hypoallergenic formula sounds like a great idea. Maybe the hospital could do a spot allergy test on Alex?

That's crap you've been ill Karen. I hope it clears up quick for you. It can't be fun looking after the boys when you feel crappy :-(


----------



## arlene

photos are on facebook girls. It's an album on my brothers page that I've been tagged in xx


----------



## lj2245

Got an appt at 10:40. Wish me luck!


----------



## arlene

good luck laura! xx


----------



## Kaybee

Good luck Laura. You are not being selfish at all!

My ear is so sore I cried this morning :cry:


----------



## lj2245

Can you not get something stronger for the pain? I hate ear pain, I had it every night when I was pregnant as I've got an arthritis that affects cartilage and lying on my side was making it worse. 

Arlene, I can't see the photos? Went in your page and they aren't showing. Must be a privacy setting somewhere.


----------



## arlene

Ah, my brothers page is private. I'll get them on my page later today xx


----------



## bbymc

Good luck laura!

Karen, when I was wee I used to get terrible ear infections. One thing that seemed to help was lying with the sore ear on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel. Maybe you could try that. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I am taking ibuprofen and paracetemol. If there is no improvement by tomorrow morning am going back to the docs. Ive tried both hot and cold on it :nope: its making me feel wobbly and the pain is going down my neck and round the back of my head too. Do you think thats normal for an ear infection? 

Kaiden didnt want Dave to leave him at nursery today. They were having an outing to an indian restaurant so hopefully he settled down quick again and enjoyed himself.

Arlene I couldnt see your pics either. Looking forward to seeing them.

How did you get on at docs Laura?


----------



## bbymc

I think I'd definitely head back to the doc karen. It might just be the infection causing the other pain, but I'd get it rechecked. 

How'd the doc go Laura?


----------



## lj2245

She said it's definitely an allergy to milk at the least and that she would prefer us to carry on BF as the benefits outweigh any risk of long term allergy. She said she wants me to carry on until 12 weeks with no milk products in my diet and then start eliminating other sources if he's not better by then. I'm happy to do that, I didn't want to give up bf but I didn't want him to suffer unnecessarily. 

We went to Edinburgh tonight to have dinner with Stephen's Dad. I had the only thing on the menu that I was allowed - gammon steak and chips! It was nice but I'd rather have had a burger or a steak with pepper sauce lol! Turns out Stephen's Dad had a milk allergy when he was young too. So it runs in the family as Stephen also had it and now Alex. I wish someone had said something weeks ago! No idea about further down the line as my FIL doesn't know his dad as he was adopted. 

How did Lewis enjoy his trip to visit Daddy today? 

Stephen is doing my nut in tonight. He's got a bee in his bunnet about something and is being a bit of a swine. He's trying to say that I should sleep every time Alex sleeps and when I questioned when the Tesco shopping or housework gets done he said I can do that when he's awake. I then asked when I was supposed to just relax and unwind and he said I can do that in the middle of the night when Alex is awake! Ehhh....very good! Dunno what he's annoyed about but he better hurry up and sort himself out because I'm waiting on an apology lol. The good news is he's always really sorry for being an idiot and doesn't mind admitting it lol! 

Karen, is your ear any better? I've only ever had cartilage pain so can't recommend anything, sorry :(


----------



## arlene

Karen, def go back to the docs. The infection might be causing the wobbliness cos balance is in your ears if you know what I mean but the pain in your neck doesn't sound right. 

Laura, hopefully it is just an allergy that Alex will grow out of. Tell Stephen to get a grip too! Lol. 

Haven't had the chance to do the photos yet. Went to see john's mum and dad today and spent the afternoon in the garden. My shoulders and chest are now rather pink! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I've told him he's being a bit of an arse and I don't know what's bothering him but when he snaps out of it I'll be waiting on my apology :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Aw laura bet you are glad she recommend keeping bf! It all sounds like good progress in helping alex long term. Not great for you just now but hopefully its the start of getting alex feeling better! Are tgey gina test for other allergies?

Lewis and I had a great day today. He got pretty upset at my aunties later in the day though. He was just over tired but everyone wont leave him alone so he just got more and more stressed out. I felt so sorry for him. I was pissed off aswell cos I was trying to settle him but he was taking a while to calm down and one by one everyone kept wading in and taking him, as if they are gona be able to settle him. I couldnt wait to get home in the end.

So my cousin moved out but she owes us £70 rent. She tried to get us to take it off her deposit before we were able to check for damage. She tried to say there was no damage. Anyway we told her no and have since found out that she has totally broke the bed. I have told her we now need the deposit for a new bed and she is refusing to pay the rest of the rent she owes us! And on top of that, she put her foot in it and without even realising, admitted that she knew the bed was damaged all along. So much for 'no damage' eh!! All we ever did was try to help her out! Rage!!!!!


----------



## lj2245

Ooh what a cow. I'm glad you're shot of her. Doesn't sound like you've much hope of getting the money you're owed. I'd let the family know what she did to you and let them all put pressure on her.


----------



## bbymc

I told family but they acted like I was being unfair and unreasonable. Total joke!


----------



## lj2245

That's terrible. At least you are shot of her now. Lesson well and truly learned lol!!


----------



## bbymc

Definitely. Never again.

Lewis has moved onto size two nappies  ive got loads of size 1 left though :-(


----------



## lj2245

Keep them for the next baby lol


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I genuinely considered it lol. But my friend's sis just had a baby yesterday so I'm giving them to her.


----------



## arlene

Everyone is having babies! My work bump buddy had a gir, Caitlin Sarah, on the 30th of May (9 days early) and one of my besties had a girl this morning, Freya Elizabeth! Very excited this morning! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww I want to have one more baby :haha: Although I will probably change my mind when Dylan gets to the into EVERYTHING stage and crawling off when trying to change his nappy :rofl:

Laura any word on the pediatrician appointment?

Emma :wohoo: the cousin is gone. Maybe one day when she grows up she will realise what a PITA she has been.

My ear is still very painful. Going back to the docs at 10.30. Driving me loopy :cry:


----------



## lj2245

I know I am jinxing myself big time here but Alex has been a 'normal' baby for 2 days now :) I haven't had milk, soya, wheat, gluten, oat or corn in that time so have had oats this morning to see if he reacts. Will try corn tomorrow if he doesn't. It's been brilliant :) I got 6 hours sleep last night :D He has thrown up tiny bits here and there but I figure most babies do without it being a problem :D He's also been calm when awake, sleeping lots and has been SO smiley it's just making my heart totally burst with happiness :D :cloud9:

I think we have a ghost. Alex keeps staring and laughing at the same corner of our living room and I don't think the clock is that interesting. A hairdresser once told my MIL that that same corner was haunted! Lol. :wacko:

I hope you get on better at the docs Karen. 

I have a friend who is due today and my cousin's fiancee is due in a week or 2. Stephen's step mum had 3 grandchildren born in April lol. I also have about 5 friends who have had babies over April and May. It's definitely a baby boom! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: 

You never know Karen, circumstances can change quickly and you might find yourself in the position to have another :) 

Alex is sitting on the couch babbling away. It must be so normal for you guys but it's a total novelty for me. :cloud9:


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: thats great progress Laura. 

Do you feel like you have a ghost? They say that babies/ children are more open to that kind of thing. :shrug:

:haha: its the 50 shades of grey baby boom lol.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, that's great!! Do you know how long it takes for a certain food to pass into your breast milk? 

Emma, yay for getting rid of the witch? Lol 

I really want another baby but John is totally against it. His argument is that he has 3 kids already (my two stepsons) and at 40 is really feeling the effects of having a newborn. He has a brother and sister and while they all get on, they're not close. I had and still have a great relationship with my two brothers, we talk at least 3 times a week and I don't want James to miss out on that. And this will sound morbid but when John is old and passes away, he has 3 kids and me to help look after him and support each other. When it's my turn, it's just James and he has to deal with it on his own. My mum was an only child and I saw what that did to her when my Nana passed away last year, I just don't think that's fair on James. Does that make sense? I have my 6 week check on Tuesday and have said I'll go back on the pill but I want us to have a proper talk about having another baby eventually xx


----------



## lj2245

Shaun was an only child for so long and he hated it. He was always so lonely. None of my siblings or his Dads siblings had any kids though so he didn't even have a cousin. If James will have lots of kids around you don't need to worry about that. Did you guys not agree on a number of kids before trying for James? It was a total negotiation between me and Stephen lol. He just wanted to have one but I said if we had kids we'd be having at least 2 together and if both were boys we'd have a 3rd!! Sometimes now he'll say 'no more kids' but I just tell him I'm having another whether he's part of it or not :haha:

It can take between 2 and 24 hours for food to pass. I figure I will give the oats 24 hours to affect him then do the same with the corn. I might even wait until Saturday before trying corn just to be sure.


----------



## arlene

We never discussed it properly I suppose. He's always said 1 and I've always said more!

Hopefully it'll make a difference Laura and you can work out which foodis causing the problem xx


----------



## lj2245

We got our appointment letter through this morning. He has to see the paediatrician on the 2nd of July. Just less than 4 weeks to wait!


----------



## Kaybee

Glad you got your appointment through. I would be tempted to wait until Saturday before introducing something else into your diet. 

Dave always said NO children :haha: As Kaiden got older I didnt want him to be an only child either. 

I got antibiotics from doc. She thinks the infection might burst my ear drum. In a way I am looking forward to that because I should get relief from it. :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

:| Did she say why you were told there was no infection? What happens when your ear drum bursts?

How did you manage to convince him to have 2? lol


----------



## Kaybee

I was initially told it was a viral infection and it should clear up on its own but to go back if it didn't. They never seem keen to give out antibiotics. If it burst she said I would feel a relief and it should heal itself but will need to go back and get it looked at.


----------



## lj2245

Will your hearing be affected?


----------



## bbymc

My neices ear drum burst before. She felt much better afterwards but they had to keep an eye on it cos if it doesn't heal they do a wee operation to fix it. I hope you get some relief soon!

Excellent news on Alex Laura!! I would wait more than 24 hours if I were you before introducing a new food. Only cos my dad had to do a diet like that to find out what was aggravating his arthritis. With some foods it was longer than 24 hours before he even got a reaction. So he left 3-4 days between introducing a new food.

Arlene I totally get how you feel. One of the big reasons I want more than one child is so they can support each other when Ryan and I are old or gone. Ryan and I never really discussed how many kids we would like, only thing we agree on is that Lewis hopefully won't be an only child. I've also said if we had more kids, we would have as many as it took to have at least one of each sex lol. Ryan didn't object lol.

I took my unopened size 1 nappies back to sainsburys today and just said my partner had bought the wrong size lol. They let me swap them for size two


----------



## lj2245

Yay :) I should do that with the packs of vests and babygros Stephen's aunt bought Alex that only fit up to 7lbs lol!!!

Alex has been spewing so looks like it's oats! That could be good because it may mean he's fine with wheat. The reason I suspected wheat was because he'd been spewing after my shredded wheat but I'd been having that with oat milk. I'm going to wait until he's gone a full 24 hours without spewing then I'll try the corn then the same with wheat.


----------



## Kaybee

My sister's eardrum burst as well and hers healed on its own. Hoping if mine bursts it will heal ok too.

That was good you were able to exchange the nappies. Dylan is in size 3 really but we have been trying to use up the size 2 we have left as they were opened :dohh: I bet the store get people in swapping sizes and blaming it on their partners a lot lol. I should have thought to bring them down for you guys! There is only about 3 left.

We are not long back from having a picnic down the park. It was great being out in the sun.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww wee Alex. 

Not long now until we get the babies together :cloud9: am getting quite excited about it!


----------



## lj2245

I'm really excited too :) Stephen is going to drop me off then head to visit his Dad then he'll pick me up again :) What times are we booked from and to again?


----------



## Kaybee

I think from 11 to 1 or 2 :shrug:


----------



## bbymc

11 til 2. I'm excited too lol!


----------



## lj2245

What are you guys doing for food? I'm just going to bring sandwiches and cakes I think!


----------



## arlene

I'm happy to.do whatever  Are there facilities for tea/coffee Emma? Xx


----------



## bbymc

We have use of the kitchen but we will need to take anything we want to eat or drink.

What do you all like food wise? I could bring pizza??


----------



## lj2245

Mmm pizza :) I'll pass, for obvious reasons, but you lot feel free to do that and I'll just bring something for me. I doubt anyone will want to share my dairy/soya/wheat/gluten/oat/taste free lunch!! :)


----------



## bbymc

What if I bring fruit salad? And then we can all have it. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Btw, the best supermarket for free from is asda by far. My dad usually gets a lot from there xx


----------



## lj2245

I can't have fruit :haha: Well...I can have banana but everything else is too acidic :haha:

Sainsburys has an amazing range too. :)


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Ok. What CAN you eat? 

Salad? Or some wheat free pasta thing? Or soup?


----------



## Kaybee

How about we all just do our own packed lunch then we just have ourselves to think about. If you rely on me to bring something you can be pretty sure I will leave it in my kitchen :haha:

Looks like its going to be another cracking day here. Am just having a cuppa then going for a shower and will need to shave my legs to get some 3/4 length trousers on!

My tablets have started working. Last night was a much better sleep and the pain is improving. Looking forward to my balance getting back to normal so I dont look like a drunk.


----------



## lj2245

Haha, how do you manage to shower with 2 young kids? I went for one this morning because I need to go to Shaun's assembly this afternoon and I had to put Alex in a bath seat in the shower with me and he howled the whole time :haha: It's lovely weather here too. I bought a swinging hammock thing for me and Alex to sit on outside...I need to try and get it built up before we are back to rain and clouds! 

It's probably best if we just bring our own lunches :haha: At the moment I can eat anything other than dairy, wheat, soya, oats, corn, gluten and fruit. Thankfully most gluten free bread is made with rice flour and I haven't had to give up rive (yet). I'll just make myself some sandwiches and I'll bring some of my crappy cakes and if you guys want some cakes you can have some :) 

If I didn't know how to cook I'd be screwed :haha: 

Has your eardrum burst? It's giving me the heebies just thinking about it!! LOL!


----------



## arlene

Happy to bring a packed lunch lol. Looking forward to seeing all the babies! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Ok, we can just bring our own lunches. I feel like its gona be like on a school trip lol.

Glad the tablets are kicking in Karen!

I dunno what's up with Lewis. Ever since Ryan's mum was here and she kept him awake ( despite me explaining that he needed to sleep and she should leave him alone and not stimulate him by talking to him or whatever), he has been a nightmare! Every time I see he is tired I put him down to sleep he won't settle and he becomes overtired again and totally inconsolable until he is too tired to carry on. Last night was the worst. He went on and on for 6 hours. I tried everything and eventually I just had to leave him to cry. It's odd though cos at night he wakes, feeds and settles himself fine in his basket. It's only during the day. 

Ryan was proud of me for speaking up to his mum but the problem is, she disregarded everything i asked and did it anyway. She even tried to tell me he wasn't tired, when I could see he was clearly very sleepy. Then afterwards, when Ryan got home he told her to leave him, same as I had been doing and she laughed and said 'Emmas gona kill me!' ( for talking to him and rocking him and all that when he is about to drop off to sleep). So she knew she was ignoring me and that it was annoying me and thought it was funny!! Then she left and Ryan went out and I was left with an exhausted, screaming baby for hours!!

Sorry for my rant. If she does that again I think I will explode! Aside from anything else, its cruel. Poor Lewis needed to sleep and she thought it was funny to keep him awake!! Wtf!!


----------



## lj2245

Yeah you're going to have to be firm with her and tell her if she disregards you like that again, she won't be welcome to visit until she can behave herself. You can't let her carry on thinking it's funny when your wee man is suffering. Stupid woman that she is. I'd have lost my rag with her already so well done for keeping calm lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Lol I have gone packed lunch crazy after being on picnics :haha:

I usually go for a shower while Dave takes Kaiden to nursery but at the weekends when Dave is working or playing I usually put Dylan in his bouncy chair at the bathroom door. kaiden usually downstairs watching something on tele. Sometimes I just get Kaiden in the shower with me then I know he is not being too friendly with Dylan. 

My eardrum hasnt burst yet but the pressure is easing off. 

I have notice dylan bein a bit fussier about naps during the day today and yesterday. I was thinking it was maybe the heat. I would be pissed if my MIL behaved like that too.


----------



## lj2245

Alex is a perfect baby again today :) Sat awake and happy through an entire 2 hour assembly at Shaun's school and didn't grumble once :) All I've had to eat today is rice crispies with rice milk so I know he's ok with rice :D Hurrah!


----------



## bbymc

That's great laura. Looks like youre definitely onto something! It must be lovely to have a happy wee alex!  Although he always seems to be smiling away in your pics 

Lewis was terrible yesterday, awake and upset for 5 hours. During that time though I fed him twice as much as normal, and gave 2 doses of gaviscon. Then I put him in the room (with a blackout blind on the window) and he slept 8.30-4 then 4.45-8.30. Amazing! My body didnt know what was going on though. I woke and stayed awake at his usual feed time and when he woke up my boobs were ready to burst!! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Hope Alex is still doing well.

What a great sleep Lewis had. You maybe need to move into the caravan :haha: It is so uncomfortable when your boobs get like that.


----------



## lj2245

Well done Lewis :) You must feel brilliant :) 

Alex slept well last night too (for him). He slept on his own from 9pm until he woke at 1am then went back down at 2 until half 4 when I took him into our bed and he slept until 8am! He's still clingy but he isn't being sick any more (other than the odd wee bit) and is sooo smiley :) His heaartburn still bothers him until the Losec kicks in but he's on 10mg twice a day now instead of the original 6mg. He hates taking it so it's a screaming match every morning and evening until he tires himself out enough to fall asleep. 

We DTD last night and forgot to use a condom. Doh!!!! I'm sure it will be ok but I'm bricking it. All I did after my 6 week check up was slag the doctor for going on about contraceptives the whole time I was in there. What an ass I am lol. I need to book myself into the clinic to get a coil put in. Alex is too needy to have a younger brother or sister just yet!


----------



## lj2245

How's your ear Karen?


----------



## Kaybee

Ooops :haha: I think you will be ok as you are BF lots and BF during the night. I personally wouldn't rely on that method though. Although in saying that I BF K until just before he was 2 and it was about 6 weeks after stopping I got my first period. 

Ear is sore but getting better. 

Both my boys are having a nap so think I will too.


----------



## bbymc

Lewis has had a terrible day. He has barely slept all day. He's clearly desperate to sleep but something is stopping him. I've given him gaviscon at every feed but hes still quite obviously in pain. He will settle but suddenly jerk awake and scream in pain after a few mins. Hes exhausted and I have no idea what's wrong. He's sleeping now but is very restless. Thats after a long walk in the wrap and a dose of calpol. Ive got no idea what's going on. Its so stressful! :-(


----------



## lj2245

Alex has been the same. I read up on something called the Wonder Weeks today and it said at 8 weeks old they are expected to get clingy and cry a lot. It also said that's 8 weeks from due date and not birth date. It might be that? It fits with how Alex has been. He springs awake as soon as I put him down and has been sleeping in 10 minute bursts.


----------



## bbymc

Maybe. I've just settled him at put him to bed. He was ok for 10 mins but is now. I dont really know what else I can try. Its a nightmare!


----------



## lj2245

I've been carrying Alex around in his car seat. It's the only way he's happy to not be in my arms. I never get 2 good nights running so I'm expecting tonight to be bad. 

Lewis might be ok when he eventually settles. You could get another 11 hour night sleep out of him!


----------



## bbymc

Well I did what I did yesterday. Put him in the bedroom with the monitor playing lullabies, he started crying after 10 mins but it was just weak cries so I left him. Had to go in and settle him for a few mins eventually but once I did that and came out, he went quiet and now hes asleep at last! Hurray! ! Now I just need to hope that's him for the night!!

You must have super strong arms to carry alex in his car seat! Mine weighs a tonne! Do you not use your sling anymore? You might be ok tonight. Things seem to be going a bit better for him, its just as likely he will have a good night  xx


----------



## lj2245

I find it's too warm to use the sling, he gets too sweaty in it. I just put him in the car seat and move him to where I am. Like to the washing machine then put him down while I load and unload, then out to the garden so I could build a goal for Shaun, upstairs to the bathroom, etc. He's only actually being carried when I'm moving about and I have him in my arms when I'm sitting down. 

He just spewed there but he hadn't eaten in 4 hours and I was engorged and he was totally guzzling so I thought he might. It wasn't too bad and he's totally fine now. He is really windy though so I'm going to have to try and get that out of him before he goes to bed. 

Fingers crossed that's Lewis for the night! Won't be long until he drops the night feeds and sleeps through hopefully! I've accepted that Alex probably won't sleep through until he's much older. He's a high needs wee thing and I guess I just have to deal with it! Wouldn't change him for the world right enough. I've even started to enjoy our wee middle of the night cuddles in the rocking chair :)


----------



## arlene

Emma, that was a great night for Lewis! Pity he's a bit clingy but hopefully that'll pass. 

Laura, Alex seems to be doing much better! 

We spent the day down at John's mum's , I'm getting a right good tan!! Lol. Is anyone watching Britain's Got Talent? Can't believe that stupid bint ruining the brothers performance by chucking eggs at Simon! Super unfair! Glad they kept going with though. xx


----------



## bbymc

Attraction were definitely the best but im gutted for wee jack. He deserved to win! 

Even though you still have a hard time with alex it must be lovely now that you see him upset and in pain less. I know how I felt today when id exhausted all options and lewis was still upset. Hats off to you. Im looking forward to seeong his smiley wee face nxt weekend


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing Lewis too! I didn't get to see much of him when I dropped off the Gaviscon. He was so tiny :) I can't wait to see how much he's grown! 

Alex has been cooing away at me tonight. It's totally made my whole day. He keeps making an O shape with his mouth and going 'oooooooooooohhhh'. It's so cute. 

I feel for you Emma. When Alex has been like that sometimes all I can do is cuddle him and have a good cry with him! I just hope that as upset and inconsolable as they are, they at least feel loved and comforted by our efforts! 

I remember saying to you lot months ago that Shaun was so easy and that I felt I was due a difficult baby :haha: I had no idea!!

BGT was good. I thought Attraction were the best but I had seen stuff by them before years ago. I remember seeing a video of a show they did in Germany to the 'New York' song by Alicia Keys. I posted it on my Facebook but that was about 2 years ago. They were also on Americas Got Talent with a different name I'm sure. 

I think I'll take Alex to Livingston tomorrow for a wee walk about the shops :) I need to get Father's Day sorted since Stephen found the tshirts and shorts I got him :| I feel a bit rotten wrapping them for him now. I don't know why I bother, he forgot about getting me anything for Mother's Day lol. I've got Father's Day on the 15th, Stephen's Bday on the 22nd June, our Anniversary on the 9th July then Shaun's Bday on the 23rd July. We also had Stephen's Dad's bday last week and Stephen's brother's bday the week before that. I spent a fortune on Funky Pigeon lol!! Anyone got any good ideas of 1st anniversary presents I can get Stephen? It's a paper anniversary so I'd like to get something paper. I was thinking about getting him the Game of Thrones books but it's a bit blah.


----------



## Kaybee

MIL took us and our eldest neice out for dinner tonight. She text Dave this avo when he was at work to see if we were free and he replied saying yes. She replied to him to say to let me know and course typical Dave didnt check his phone so nobody told me. dave gets home from work at 630 just as i am putting the mac cheese in the oven and tells me we have a table booked at 7 :dohh: anyway mad rush about and we made it....to be fair the hotel is only next door really :haha:

Laura for our first wedding anniversary I got Dave tickets to the race of champions. How about a ticket for somewhere? Or you could make some little vouchers with ideas for a few dates that can be used in a few months once Alex is a bit bigger and you are able to leave him a couple of hours.

I've not seen BGT yet....dont know when I will get a chance. dave also sprung on me tonight that he is not going to glasgow tomorrow as the event cancelled so thinking we might go to the beach or up to the park at aberfeldy for a change.


----------



## lj2245

I was thinking tickets but he's not really into much other than sports and the football isn't on just now (I could have got him a season ticket for Hearts but he works weekends) and everything else is so expensive. He does like Kings of Leon but he already has tickets to see them. Doh! 

Was your dinner nice?


----------



## Kaybee

Would he be into getting a couples massage? You could get a voucher for that.

Yeah dinner was good. I had ravioli. Dylan was a bit fussy which isnt really like him so we came home with him a bit sharper. Think he just wanted to get in his pjs and start getting tanked up for bed. :haha:

My niece is in a school production of grease in 3 weeks and they were asking me to go. Her school is about 30 mins away and the show starts at 7. I dont imagine it will go on that late but not sure about going. Dylan likes to cluster feed in the evening. I wouldnt be sure how much EBM to leave for him and I would imagine my boobs would be like boulders by the time I got home. I dont want to disappoint my neice, its only one night but at the same time I really dont want to mess up Dylan's feeding and night time sleeping. I'm going to see how he is the next week.


----------



## lj2245

Don't suppose you could take Dylan with you? Would mean a later bedtime but at least you wouldn't have boulder boobs!


----------



## lj2245

Knew we would have a bad night tonight!! He didn't go to sleep until 11pm and we brought him up to bed at midnight. He slept until 1 which is his usual feed waking time but I just can't get him to go back down :( He finished his feed and fell asleep within 20 mins but I need to make sure he's winded properly or he makes this squeaking and grunting when he's lying down until he throws up. I just can't get him to wind though! Every time I lie him down the squeaking starts and I need to pick him up. He's been great right enough, no crying and he's pretty much sleeping through it all. It's just me who's getting no sleep. 

Anyone any miracle winding techniques?


----------



## bbymc

Lewis does that too. I just leave him to throw up cos otherwise id keep him up winding him so long! 

Well I didnt get a repeat of Friday night lol. He was up at 11, 3, and 5.30 before getting up at 8. Not bad, but a big difference from Friday lol.

Laura, did you find the gaviscon changed alex's poo? Lewis' has gone weird and im thinking he might be a wee bit constipated :-/


----------



## lj2245

He was definitely less frequent and it was thicker but not hard lol


----------



## bbymc

Ok. It must be that then. 

Anyone got any ideas how lng after 1st jags a baby could have a reaction? Just cos lewis has a temp. Thinking it might be that x


----------



## lj2245

I can't remember, sorry :(


----------



## bbymc

Oh well. I'm just keeping a close eye on him. High temperatures in babies makes me paranoid.

How's alex today?


----------



## lj2245

Sick again. I'm trying to wrack my brains to figure out what's done it because it's def an allergic reaction. His poo is bright green and he's had about 10 dirty nappies since 1am. It must have been something in the curry I had last night or he's allergic to coconut too :wacko:


----------



## Kaybee

Awk no Laura. :wacko:

We have had a very lazy day in the house as quite dull here. My ear is still sore, although not as sore. Only got another 4 antibiotics left so thought it would be better by now :shrug: thinking it might be worth a wee visit to the dentist for a wee check up just in case its dental.


----------



## bbymc

Dental pain is agony! Would the antibiotics make any difference to that though?

Aww no Laura! Hopefully he isn't allergic to coconut, that might mean he's allergic to other nuts too :-/ fingers crossed it was something else. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I :shrug: my ear still sore. My jaw sore too. Dont know if its just from me maybe tensing when the pain is bad. 

What kind of night did everyone have?


----------



## bbymc

Lewis had another great night. Went down no problem at about 8.15, slept til 4 had a wee feed then down again till 8. Its a shame I didnt go to bed till half 11 lol. Juat need to figure out how to get him to drop the 4am feed! 

How is Dylan's sleeping?


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan is a great sleeper. He usually goes in his cot when I go to bed. He usually does between 6-7 hours but did 8 the other night. then when we get up for the day I have breakfast he has another feed and then I get a shower etc. 

So i am not long back from Perth as picked up a second hand jumperoo that someone was selling on one of the FB selling pages. Giving it all a clean as I was putting it together and there is a major piece missing :grr: i phoned the girl and left a message with my number and sent her a PM on FB. When we were arranging collection she said she is home between 4 & 6 so hoping to hear from her then and she has the bit. Please dont let me have been done out of £40 :cry:


----------



## lj2245

Name and shame her if you have :( We got a new one as a gift from Stephen's Dad and it's still in the box. When can they start to use them? Feel a bit rotten as they paid £100 for it and they are reduced now... I saw them for £70 brand new somewhere! 

How's your ear now?

Alex slept ok last night, following the good night, bad night cycle we have. We went to bed at 11 and he slept until half 3 then from 4 until 7. 

How's Lewis's temperature? Has it come to anything? 

Alex is def allergic to wheat. I had shredded wheat today to test his reaction as he's been off it for more than 2 weeks and he spent all afternoon spewing. So definite allergies are Milk, Wheat and Oats and suspected allergies are soya and corn. 

I just had a chocolate flavoured rice milk shake and it was AWESOME. It's the first sweet thing I've eaten in about 5 weeks lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Heeeey,

Sorry ive not been on lately. Been trying to get back into the swing of getting fit and keeping paige amazed lol. she requires alot of action lol. 

She may also get her harness off on the 20th so im keeping everything crossed it does. then i have one wriggler baby lol her legs everywhere lol.. 

I hope your all keeping well. I must try and get on alot more. keep up with you all.

I just popped paige into her swing and she fell asleep lol


----------



## Kaybee

They can use them once they can hold their head unsupported. Reckon Dylan is just a couple of weeks away from that. 

My ear still sore but not as bad. Going to try get doc appt tomorrow and see what they say. I would rather avoid the dentist as am private so would have to pay. Shouldnt really be buying jumperoo's but thought i would get most of my money back selling it on!

Its good that you are learning what to avoid for Alex. A bit unfortunate it seems to be EVERYTHING :haha: here is hoping he will grow out of it. My nephew was lactose intolerant and he grew out of it.

Hi Christine. I need to try do some exercise as well but my sore ear is a good excuse at the moment :haha:

Hope Paige gets her harness off then.


----------



## lj2245

I hope you get the part you need :( Which piece is missing? 

Yes...allergic to everything. Thankfully most wheat free stuff is made with rice flour and he's ok with that!! I'm craving cheese so much! It's crazy, I haven't ever been a big cheese eater! 

I hope Paige gets her harness off. She's so cute. Loved the photo of her smiling :) You are doing well with your fitness. I'd be the same if there were anywhere to walk where I live! The pavement ends about 100m from my house in either direction lol. You need to go in the car first if you want to go for a walk lol.


----------



## bbymc

I really need to get my arse in gear and start trying to shift some weight. I try to walk most places but it doesn't help that I eat crap a lot lol.

It must be horrible having to avoid so many foods Laura. But I'd think it would be easier since you're not doing it for yourself? Can you get formula with no milk, oats or wheat in it? 

Aw Karen Dylan is just a wee star! I hope the girl who sold you the jumperoo doesn't bump you!! Maybe you can buy the missing bit? I got a jumperoo of my sis in law 

Lewis seems fine now. Dunno what was up with him. Taking him to the docs tomorrow to see about his reflux. I'm hoping to take him swimming this week


----------



## Kaybee

Me too. Its one of the floor sections that a leg goes into.

Is there a dairy free cheese substitute? 

When we lived in a flat in the town we had a small shared garden but we used to have to take duke in the car to take him to a park for a decent walk. It used to drive me crazy :haha:


----------



## lj2245

There's a soft cheese but its soya lol. I've still to test him with soya. 

Maybe you can get a spares/repairs one somewhere and take the part from it if the girl doesn't get back to you? I'm guessing you know where she lives? Go and get your money back!


----------



## Kaybee

I will have a look for a spares one later on.

She has replied saying she not home yet but got her partner to check and he can't find anything. I'm hoping its because he is a man and he can't find anything :haha: I've sent her a pic of the bit I mean so hopefully she will be able to find it when she gets home.


----------



## Kaybee

Hmmm I'm not sure about soya cheese!


----------



## Kaybee

YAY girl got back to me and her hubby found the bit in the attic. He is going to take it round to my mums in a bit. :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

Hurrah!!!


----------



## arlene

Karen glad you didn't get done with your jumperoo! And you're lucky Dylan is such a good sleeper!

Laura, that's good that you're beginning to figure out what it is that's causing Alex's reflux. Hopefully though it's all allergies that he'll grow out of! 

Christine, yay for PAige's harness coming off!! I went a walk along the canal yesterday, going to start back on my diet plan if I get the ok from the doctor today! 

So jealous you have the caravan emma! We had one when we were kids and went every weekend, I loved it! 

Sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days. James had a nightmare day yesterday, didn't sleep for anymore than 30-40 mins without waking up screaming and kept fighting sleep last night. on the upside we may have a buyer for our flat! Will post details later, James has just woken fkr a feed xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's great Arlene. I hope it all goes through without a hitch! Where you gona move to? I hope you're having a better day with James today! Lewis was like that at the weekend. It's horrible. That's one good thing about the caravan, my parents are there, as are my bro and his family so there's always lots of people to help with Lewis if he's being a nightmare lol.

Ive got Ryan's mum coming tomorrow. She's working at 5 so probably will leave at 4 but I bet she turns up at 10am or something :-/ I'm dreading it cos I've been working on trying to get Lewis into a better routine. It's going really well but with the way she is, she will sabotage it tomorrow. If she does, I'm going to say she can't visit until she is prepared to listen! 

How you all getting on? I'm off to the docs with Lewis this afternoon to get an official diagnosis and prescription for gaviscon lol.


----------



## bbymc

Here's the details for the scout hall for Saturday.

South Queensferry Scout Group, Nelson Hall, No. 10 Port Edgar Marina, South Queensferry EH30 9SQ

Is booked from 11-2pm and its costing £7.50 each, assuming its just me, Karen, Laura and Arlene. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Thats exciting Arlene. Hope James had a better day today.

How did you get on at the doc Emma?

I am going back to doc tomorrow and dentist on thurs. Still not right :nope:


----------



## bbymc

Doc just prescribed gaviscon. Never even looked at Lewis. Lol.

Let us know how you get on Karen. 

So Lewis seemed to follow our routine to a t yesterday and I was convinced we would get 8-3.30 then 4-7 aas thats the number of hours he's been managing on and off. But we got 8-1.30 then 2-5.30 then 6-8. Its not a bad night but I was sure we would have dropped the first night feed :-( Especially since I cluster fed him between 5.30 and 8. :-/


----------



## lj2245

I wouldn't worry too much about getting into a routine, especially if he has reflux. If he's sleeping for 12 hours through the night with 2 quick feeds he's doing really well! Alex never manages more than 8 hours with 2 feeds. 

Has Ryan's mum turned up yet? Lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Well he thinks the (very nasty!) infection is gone and because the drum didnt burst there is still some fluid behind my ear and the only way for that to come out is along the tube to my nose. It might take a week or two. :cry: not sure why its still sore in my jaw but will see what the dentist says tomorrow :shrug:

Good luck with your MIL!


----------



## lj2245

Jesus :| That sounds awful. I hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## Kaybee

Its no fun I can tell you. I never want this again. EVER!


----------



## arlene

Feel better soon Karen! 

Hope the gaviscon works for Lewis Emma. James has his last feed 10/11, wakes at 3/4 and then again 6/7. I know I'm cheating myself slightly but it feels like I'm only up once through the night. If we have nothing on we usually go back to bed when John goes to work. 

We've officially accepted an offer on our flat! Just need to put an offer in on the house we want and wait for the answer!! Super excited!!'xx


----------



## bbymc

I'm not worried. I just thought we had cracked it lol. Oh well. He's had a very different day today. Not slept much, but thankfully, hasn't been cranky either. My MIL is coming tomorrow now instead of today. I wish she wasn't coming at all lol.

Karen that sounds horrible! At least the infection is gone though!

Congratulations on the house sale Arlene! Exciting times ahead! Do you have a move out date?


----------



## arlene

We're just trying to hash out a price for the house we want. The buyer has suggested a date of the 26th of July but we'd like to bring it forward 2 weeks.


----------



## bbymc

So excited. We are getting the horrible huge trees in our garden cut down on Tuesday. Our garden will be lovely and sunny and we will be able landscape it  never had a garden before lol, it's exciting!

How is everyone?

My MIL was good today. She actually listened. And of course, Lewis did everything I said he would. Fell asleep when I said he was tired, woke up when I said he was due a feed... She thankfully took a backseat and it was a nicer day all round. She wasn't all up in his face and stuff. I moved his basket though and I think where I moved it to made it harder for her to do that. Thank god.

In other news, I caught Ryan with one of my rings yesterday. He was taking it out his bag and said he had just 'borrowed it'. Here's hoping he 'borrowed' it to get it sized lol.


----------



## lj2245

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! He's going to propose!!! Fan-bloody-tastic :D Hopefully he does it in a lovely, romantic way deserving of all your hard work over the last year :) 

I have just cleaned my Dad's house from top to bottom. I will never be clean again :(


----------



## Kaybee

Eeeeeeeeeeee exciting emma!

Laura, how have things been with your dad. Is eveyone helping out like they are meant to?

We picked kaiden up from nursery and went for a picnic, play in the park and then for a walk along the river. Then i went to the dentist :nope: he doesnt think there is anything going on with my teeth so must be my ear. Think it seems a bit better today though.


----------



## lj2245

Aww I haven't been on a picnic in years :) Next sunny day I'm taking my boys for one! 

Glad it's not your teeth causing you pain, will be much easier to fix if it's 'just' your ear causing it eh? Hopefully you'll feel better soon. Will you still be ok for Saturday? 

My Dad and I are getting on great. He doesn't ask me to do as much but it doesn't mean he doesn't need as much done so I'm still doing the same stuff for him. My sisters have not helped in any way, shape or form and still ignore his phone calls. I'm really annoyed about it. Especially as my Dad gave my sister Carol a 50 inch tv he was no longer needing (he upgraded to a 60 inch) when he'd already said I could sell it for money for clothes for Alex. So nothing much has changed. I feel so sorry for him though. His house was disgusting because I was unable to clean it while I was pregnant and when I wasn't getting any sleep. He had asked about a home help but he's apparently not entitled because he gets the care element of DLA. We were going to pay someone but apparently no one is happy to come for 2 hours once a week, they all say it's not worth their while because we live so remotely and would have to be 4 hours once a fortnight. That isn't suitable though and he's not paying £120 a month to have his house cleaned once a fortnight. I did suggest he gives me the money but he just laughed :wacko: Anyway, it's been cleaned and should be easy for me to keep on top of. All he does it watch tv.


----------



## Kaybee

Yeah I am still coming on saturday. I am so looking forward to meeting your babies and seeing you girls.

Aww thats not good that your sisters are not helping. Is it worth speaking to them about it?

We have had quite a few picnics lately. Kaiden loves it.


----------



## bbymc

Fingers crossed youre right. I'd hate to see him do that and then not propose lol

Good news about the dentist Karen, although 'just' earache really is no fun! Glad you can still make Saturday!

Laura thats terrible your sisters aren't helping! After everything, you would think they would help out, even just a bit. Especially since you've just had Alex and he is such high needs atm. Still, at least you and your dad are getting on.

How's Alex?

We were gona have a picnic today but it was really cloudy in the afternoon :-/


----------



## lj2245

Alex is ok!! I had some soya this afternoon and he was sick so I can add that to the list. He also has a terrible rash now. 

There's no point in speaking to my sisters. I already have and it's clearly akin to talking to a brick wall.


----------



## arlene

Emma I hope we have an engagement ring to awww over when we see you on Saturday!! I love my engagement ring!!

Laura, try speaking to your sisters again. Like Emma said, you have enough on your plate with Alex being high needs

Karen I hope your ear is bettet soon! Glad you're still coming on saturday. I can't wait to see you all, especially since I missed the pre-baby meet!

We've decided to meet the sellers price of £80,500 so just waiting for her to accept. We're looking at moving on the 26th of July at the moment but trying to change it to the 11th or 12th xx


----------



## lj2245

Honestly, my family is the worst. I'd just be wasting my breath. My brother hasn't even been to meet Alex. Infact, he hasn't even mentioned him to me! My sisters are very selfish. I feel bad for my Dad because he's always so optimistic about them and feels let down every time. At least he has us. He's coming to Blackpool with us in July.


----------



## arlene

Lovely afternoon with you today ladies!! Karen, gutted you couldn't make it! We'll definitely need to arrange something else soon. xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah definitely :) Had a great time, the 3 hours flew by!


----------



## bbymc

It was a quick 3 hours! Hopefully next time we can get photos lol


----------



## bbymc

Found the rear facing car seat...

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...at-in-Tarmac-Nicky(0091129)?searchPosition=50


----------



## lj2245

This is the one I was talking about:

https://m.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us...and-2/Joie-Stages-Carseat-in-Midnight/0100430


----------



## arlene

The joie stages one was the one we looked at originally Laura. Might consider it again once James grows out of his car seat. It"s a really good deal! I didn't realise it was ERF either xx


----------



## bbymc

Duno if it was the swimming or what yesterday but lewis was shattered. He slept 1.30-5 and I was sure he'd wake a fair bit in the night. Well, he's just slept from 8.15pm when he went down perfectly. No cryin or anythin and asleep in 5 mins, until 5am when he fed in just 10 mins and was back asleep by 5.15 lol. Here's hoping I can repeat that!! Funniest thing is, initially it wasnt lewis that woke me, it was the fact that my hair and pj top were soaked. Lol. I woke up to milk everywhere! ! Lol. Oh the joys eh?! Lol.

How are all your babies sleeping going?


----------



## lj2245

Got a miracle sleep from Alex, down at 9 up at 3:45, down at 4:20 up at 6
(it's bright, can't wait on my blackout curtains arriving!! He's feeding now but I'll try to get him to go back to sleep again. 

I don't think it will be long before Lewis is managing 12-13 hours right through :)

How's your ear Karen?


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats a great sleep from Alex! Hopefully you will see more of that as his reflux gets under control. 

Ive just had all that sleep but I could do with a few more hours. Ive got to stop staying up late!! Lol.

Im meeting all the girls from my antenatal classes later today. Im excited to see all their wee ones. One girl had twins


----------



## arlene

Well done on the sleep babies!! James is still up once through the night but he's going longer between feeds in the day now too. 

We're going to pick up his photo from mothercare today. I'll need to get to a chemist as well, think I have thrush :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Oh the joys :( I spent about a year swinging between BV and thrush a few years ago so can sympathise! Hope you get something that works!

Alex's skin has got worse. I think he is allergic to egg. Something as been niggling at him and has him being sick and I couldn't work it out until I noticed there's dried egg powder in my rolls and I always have mayo with my chips. It doesn't make him as spewey as everything else but it's brought him out in terrible eczema! His skin is all cracked and red.

God knows what I'll eat now egg is off the menu! It's in all the wheat free bread and pasta :(


----------



## arlene

Ask the doc for eumovate Laura, I have keratosis pilaris (sp?) and it works wonders for it. xx


----------



## Kaybee

YAY for lots of sleep. Dylan still does brill during the night but the last few days he must of been having a growth spurt as he has wanted to feed loads. Seems to have settled down today.

My ear/head was quite sore during the night and I didn't get much sleep :-( Couldn't get a doc appt today but typically its now eased off. I :shrug: what's going on?!

Kaiden has Brodie coming round today. Dave away to get them both from nursery. Think we are taking them to the park this avo with Kaiden's wee electric rc car since its a nice day here.

I've been wanting to take the boys swimming but waiting for my ear to get better. 

Laura eggs used to bring out my eczema when I was little. I still get eczema on my hands & find doublebase gel is great or epaderm cream. :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

We got doublebase emollient for the bath and Epaderm for his skin. Ended up going to the chemist and using the minor ailments service because the only doctor available today was the one who doesn't believe he can be allergic to anything. 

Neither of my sisters phoned my Dad to wish him a happy Father's Day yesterday. He's gutted.


----------



## bbymc

Aw when a nightmare laura. What will you eat now? Except rice. 

I think I have thrush too. Lol. Off to the chemist before meeting the girls from antenatal. Is the treatment for that on the minor ailments thing?

Karen, glad your ear is a bit better. Have you got a doc appt for later in the week?


----------



## lj2245

Thrush was on the list I saw today when I was checking for eczema!


----------



## arlene

Dammit!! Forgot about the minor ailments and just spent £13 in boots for canesten!!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Well I have spent most of today in floods of tears :( 

Alex was niggling away all day, throwing up wee bits here and there. I was asking about the hypoallergenic formula on a FB group I'm part of and one lady in Hamilton offered me a tub so I could try it. So I drove to her house, in floods of tears because I felt like I was abandoning breastfeeding and I really didn't want to do that. I hate the thought of not feeding him myself but I hate the thought of him being ill more so I thought I'd suck it up. 


So we picked up the Nutramigen AA and headed home where at 4pm I made him a 7oz bottle of the stuff. He threw the lot up and was still throwing it up over 4 hours later. He has also came out in the worst rash I have ever seen him with. Yep - he's allergic to the hypoallergenic formula. I have only just managed to settle him and have spent the night in tears because he's so ill and our situation is now so hopeless. 

All I can do now is go to complete basics with my diet and continue to BF. From now on it will be meat and veg and rice and that's it.

I feel drained.


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura!! Big hugs to you and Alex. It must break your heart to see him so sick. As we've said before, hopefully the allergies are something he'll grow out of. 

My complaints seem insignificant now! Well after thinking I had thrush and spending stupid money on canesten, my period has started tonight! I'm now thinking that's the cause of the irritation. Along with that, the last couple of days my bottom lip has been really cracked and sore which never happens. It's now broken into a massive cold sore. And I know I'm probably being paranoid but I'm a bit worried cos I've been kissing James and not too long ago there was a story about a 6 week old baby who died cos his dad had a coldsore and kissed him :-( xx


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs::hugs: Laura. If you lived closer I would come round and give you a proper cuddle. You are doing brilliantly through a very difficult time with Alex's allergies. Its early days yet and hoepfully he will grow out of these allergies. Not long now until his paeditrician appointment. Is there any chance if you phoned their office and explained they would see you both sooner. Did Stephen manage to arrange some time off work?

Everyone has days that are more difficult than others and I hope you and Alex have had a good night and today will be a better day. I think you are doing awesome and I am sure Alex does too. :hugs:


----------



## Kaybee

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry Arlene. I had a cold sore on my eye recently and was worried about Dylan getting it too but he didn't. Hope it clears up soon. Maybe you are a bit run down? I think I am too with one bug after another recently and pregnancy takes it toll on the body too. 

Kaiden's friend split juice over our laptop yesterday :dohh: it started up last night but when you press some of the keys it seems to type a load at once which makes it useless. Not tried it yet today. Pretty lousy timing if its goosed (use appropriate f word) as it was a business rental one from when dave was self employed we just kept it going and last week paid £120 to transfer the title to us as the hire period had ended. It also meant the insurance ran out then too. :dohh::dohh: i dunno if a usb keyboard would be worth a try if its still not going to work propery :shrug:


----------



## lj2245

We had an ok night but he's still sick this morning. I'm going to be very careful with my diet from now on and just hope we can get it under control. I'm just relieved he hasn't shown any signs of anaphylactic shock. He was really wheezy last night but it doesn't seem to be life threatening. Small mercies! 

I saw a thread on baby group about kissing with cold sores just after Alex was born. I didn't read it so no idea what it said but might be worth searching for? Either that or give your HV a call :) 

The laptop might just be sticky. You could remove the keyboard and clean it then dry it out, that should get it working again. The keyboard is fairly easy to remove from a laptop and if you YouTube 'how to remove keyboard from *laptop model*' you should find a tutorial. I have replaced countless keyboards and screens from Stephen's laptops over the years. The keyboard is essentially a bit of plastic which taps onto a circuit board. If the board is knackered you should be able to get a replacement from Ebay and just plug it in to the motherboard and off you go :) Hopefully it's just sticky though!


----------



## bbymc

Awww Laura!! I cant imagine how you're feeling! All I can say is, you really are doing amazingly. Its a hard time but as karen said, its early days. You might get more advice or avenues to try at your appointment. It must be horrible to see alex so ill but you are doing the best you can. Im sure even though alex doesnt feel well, he appreciates all you do. Even if its just a cuddle or a clean outfit! 

I hope you managed to get some sleep and are having a better day today. Xx


----------



## bbymc

I never even thought about the risk of cold sores to babies. What happens if they catch it??

Karen, fingers crossed the keyboard works today. Sounds like laura is clued up though so it might be easy to fix. 

The guys are here cutting down my trees today. Im so excited to see it done!


----------



## Kaybee

Yay laptop appears to be working. :happydance:

Emma have you got some before and after pics of your garden?


----------



## lj2245

Can you come and sort my garden Emma? It's massive and is so difficult to keep on top of!


----------



## arlene

Laura you're doing really well with Alex, lets hope he improves. 

Think just before/after I had James there was a story about a guy who kissed his 6 week old baby when he had a cold sore and the baby died because his body couldn't fight the virus :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah I think that's what started the thread I saw. Best to phone your HV if you're worried.


----------



## arlene

I've phoned the doctors for an appointment, got one at 3 today. Baby centre says if baby is under 3 months to get then checked by a doctor and I've noticed James has a wee blister on his bottom lip. I'm sitting here in tears now cos I feel so guilty. My bottom lip has been dry and cracked for a few days but it only started getting sore yesterday but I know I've been kissing him loads like normal :-( xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww Arlene. Try not worry. Just wait and see what the doc says. Im sure james will be fine.

I took some quick pics before they came so I'll have some sort of before and after pics. They've cut down the trees now. They are grinding the stumps now. The garden seems huge now and so light! I'll post pics on fb when its all done.


----------



## lj2245

Aww Arlene :( I'm sure he'll be fine but I know how you're feeling and it's not nice at all :( James is a healthy wee boy though.


----------



## arlene

I just feel so guilty that he might have this and it's my fault, I gave it to him. His feeding and everything has been ok, I'm just worried. I'll let you all know how we get on at the docs xx


----------



## lj2245

Good luck x


----------



## arlene

Doctor said not to worry about it too much, I did the right thing by taking him down there. I've to keep an eye on it and take him back if the blister spreads or he goes off his food etc. 

To be honest, I think I'm just having a really shit day. My lip feels massive and sore cos it's not just 1 coldsore, it's a whole cluster. Plus I ordered jeans online from Dorothy Perkins and picked them up today. A size 22 and they still don't bloody fit me round the calves so now I just feel massive and fat and really crap!! 

Sorry, sounds like a total pity party :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

Well done for even attempting to buy jeans. I haven't been brave enough...still wearing the maternity stuff :( I guess I might lose a bit of weight now though my diet is so basic. 

I'm so glad you took him to the docs. It's good to get reassurance. 

My head is banging. I have tried drinking water and taking pain killers but no change. I think my diet is seriously affecting me now. My nails are covered in white specks too. I should get used to it soon, hopefully because I'm tired of feeling so run down!


----------



## bbymc

Arlene and laura, I hope you both had better days today.

I got my suitcase of normal clothes out the attic today. Cant face opening it cos I know nothing will fit me. Its bloody miserable!

Your ear any better Karen?


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. Much better day today! Took Moby to the groomers to get cut and he now looks amazing! Way better than the cut he got at Pets at Home! Went to the bank and got all the paperwork sorted for the mortgage, all my bank needs is the refreshed home report forour new house. We move on the 11th of July so only three weeks! My cold sore is still absolutely massive, haven't had one this bad in years. I'm using the patches overnight and cream through the day to try and get rid.

How's alex doing Laura? 

Karen, hope your ear is better. 

Emma, I managed to wear most of my tops all the way through, however the button on my pre-preg jeans popped when I tried to wear them at 5months so all I have are my mat jeans and a pair of denim shorts! I'm debating whether to keep the skinny jeans I got from DP yesterday. They're a wee bit tight round the calf muscles but not sure if they might stretch a bit? 

As well as going back to Tesco Diet Plan or Weight Watchers, I think I might start doing Avon again and get allocated some streets when I move. Figure I can walk round the streets with James in the peam. Maybe shift some pounds and make some! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Hows everyone today? 

Your coldsore any better Arlene? 

Saw your fb post about your brother laura. Its good you can laugh at him! Why he'd want to miss out on a relationship with you, alex and shaun is beyond me. What an idiot! 

Lewis has had a few rubbish nights, waking every few hours :-/ so annoying!


----------



## arlene

It's not as painful today but still scabby, think it's healing though. Was at the highland show yesterday and kept sneezing. Thought it was the hay and cut grass but no, full blown cold!! And James has a bit of a cough now too. 

Laura, your brother is clearly an idiotic twat. As I said on fb, his loss! John's brother feels terrible he hasn't seen James yet but he lives in Arbroath. His sister however lives round the corner from MIL and has never bothered her arse! Easier said than done but you're all better off without!

Any idea why Lewis woke so much last night Emma? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm not bothered about my brother not being part of my life but I did find it funny that HE took the huff. Especially as I don't remember getting a happy birthday from him in Feb when it was my birthday lol! 

It's Stephen's birthday tomorrow and I made a homemade steak pie for him, Shaun, my Dad and Stephen's Mum. I made it with ingredients I can have and put some stew aside for me before putting the rest in a pie. We had it with roast potatoes, turnip, peas, roast carrots and gravy. Then they all had birthday cake and I had raspberry sorbet. Alex has been up since 4am spewing his ringer :( It's as bad a reaction as when he has cows milk or soya and I'm thinking it might be beef. I was warned a lot of kids with CMPA and soya allergies are also allergic to beef. I am literally running out of things to eat. 

Which gives me a problem tomorrow. I have arranged for Stephen's mum to babysit and have booked a table at frankie and bennys and a film at the cinema for me and Stephen. He doesn't know about it. I was going to surprise him as he thinks we are staying at home as I' not ready to leave Alex. The problem is now I have to express milk for him and can't do it until my milk stops making him sick. Also, I was planning on having a steak or naked burger for my dinner tomorrow....the only 2 things on the menu I can have. Or...could have, as it now stands. Fluff!! 

Do you think he's having a wee growth spurt Emma? Has he been feeding more often? 

I signed up to WW online Arlene but haven't been able to follow it much due to my restrictions lol. Have still lost 6lbs this month right enough lol!


----------



## bbymc

Well done laura. I need to start my diet. My weight is creeping up! Thats awesome you planned some time with just stephen. You could have some sort of chicken salad thing?? Do you think you will be able to express any milk or will it take ages before its not making him sick?

Awww arlene. thats crap you've got a cold! ! I hope james doesn't get too ill with it. Ryan has developed a cold too and lewis is pretty snuffly so there must be something going round. 

No idea whats up with lewis. Could be a wee growth spurt. Hes feeding the same but I think I might have started producing more milk again. Been leaking loads and hes started biting me and stuff again. So he must be needing more. Hes very sleepy today. Maybe his stuffy nose is causing it aswell. Who knows. As long as iys just a blip I don't mind lol x


----------



## lj2245

I checked the allergy sheet for F&B's and the chicken salads have soya listed :( It might be in the dressing or marinade. I can have tomato and basil soup and chips lol so I'll just have that :) I can also have mango sorbet :D The most important thing is getting out of the house and spending time with my Husband! We are like ships passing in the night these days now he's on nightshift again. 

Alex had a feed half an hour ago and hasn't been sick yet but he's been asleep. If we are having a meal and the cinema, with driving time we'll be away 6 hours. I'd need to express 12oz at least. I don't know if I'll have that spare between now and 3pm tomorrow lol! I have expressed and dumped in the hope of draining the allergens out quicker and increasing my supply!


----------



## bbymc

You'll be amazed what your body can do. Im sure you'll have enough. I bet your MIL is so excited! Lol.

It will do you and stephen good to get some time alone. I thought about arranging something with ryan but I know if I express and let my mum watch lewis then I wont have an excuse for ryan's mum watching him and I am not having that till I can trust she will do as we ask and not just keep him awake the whole time. 

Did Stephen not get any time off sorted?


----------



## lj2245

No. We decided against it. I need to get used to doing everything on my own lol. 

Stephen's mum is peeing her pants with excitement lol. Could you not let your mum babysit but not tell Ryan's mum? lol


----------



## bbymc

I could. But its ryan who would push to have his mum watch him cos he wants it to be fair. What he fails to realise though is, aside from me saying I dont like the way his mum is with lewis most of the time, lewis also knows my mum a lot more cos she sees him every day as well as most weekends wgen we are at the van. Mostly though, if I'm not happy with how his mum is with lewis when I am there, I'd be worried sick if I wasn't there!


----------



## lj2245

Yeah absolutely. I know Stephen's mum will be fine because she's fine when I'm there and does as she's told lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Hi girls :flower:

We have switched broadband providers and have been getting slow speeds and it stopping altogether. Been driving me loopy but it can take up to 10 days to stabalise! :wacko: Dave had to reset it again this morning!

How are you and your babies getting on? We are doing good. Dylan gets his second boosters this week. He will be 3 months old tomorrow. :shock: 

I am going to have to sit down and try work out our ££. I had told work I would go back in September but it is passing far too quick and I am really enjoying being off. I know you can take 12 months off but I will only get paid SMP until Dec I think. I hope to be able to manage to afford to stay off until Dec and then go back to around 20 hours per week until march. Hoping my boss agrees. It would be so much easier if we could win the lottery and i could just leave. :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah. I would love to win the lottery lol. I am going to have to start looking for a job when my MA ends in November. The plan is to work as many hours as I can so I can get SMP when I get pregnant again! When I'm done making babies I plan to stay at home and Stephen can just do some overtime :haha:

Alex had a good couple of days. Slept hours through the night and wasn't sick. Then yesterday evening he started spewing and hasn't stopped. He's all covered in a rash and has had terrible nappies. He didn't sleep much last night either. I was supposed to meet some school friends at 12 today and couldn't make it. I had thought he wasn't allergic to beef as I had the naked burger at F&B's on Sat night and he wasn't sick on Sunday morning so we went out for lunch Sunday and I had beef again and it was right after that he started spewing. It must have taken a while to digest and get into my milk. So now we need to wait it out until it's out of my system and his. 

I also discovered why he had a flaky, red raw scalp. The cradle cap shampoo I used on him one time has coconut in it :( 

The list gets longer and longer!

On a positive note, I joined Amazon Family on a 3 month free trial and you get £10 off when you spend more than £50 on baby stuff. I noticed they had a voucher exclusive to amazon family members that gives you £75 off the Medela Swing Double breast pump. It was £170 and I got it for £85!! They are selling for £110 - £130 2nd hand on Ebay so I'll be able to sell it on for more than I paid when I'm done with it! 

Is your ear all better Karen? What about your coldsores Arlene? How's Lewis doing now Emma?


----------



## Kaybee

Aw naw poor Alex (& you). When do you think you will start adding to your family? I have been sorting through all of Dylan's clothes that are too wee. Dave asks what I am going to do with them and I tell him give my sister her stuff and ebay my stuff unless we need to keep it for another one.....he said as cute as they are....NO! Meanie :haha:

Thats great making a bit of cash out the pump. I have the medela swing and it is brill. Will need to use it on fri as going to get my hair cut at long last. Meant to go fri past but had to cancel as dave started throwing up so i couldnt leave dylan with him and my appt was when kaiden needed collected from nursery. Never mind.

My ear is getting better and i am trying to hold out going back to the doc because it is better than it was plus i am getting xrays at the dentist next week and am wondering if its my wisdom tooth :shrug:


----------



## bbymc

Funny you mention ££ Karen. Ryan and I were discussing that last night lol. It's totally stressing me out to think I need to go back to work. It looks like we would need to put Lewis into a private nursery full time. I've worked in a few and I hate them. I would rather cut my arm off than send him to one! We have saved so I will have the maximum time off from my current job, but I really don't want to go back. We want to have another baby though and if I leave my job I won't get SMP so I dunno what to do! :-(

That's crap Alex is having a bad time. Still, if it is the beef, he should go back to his happy wee self once its out of both your systems 

I dunno what's up with Lewis. He is only going a max of 2.5 hours between feeds, day and night. He was going 3 in the day and at least 6 at night. He literally feeds and wants to sleep. He usually stays awake for up to 1.5 hours after a feed :-/ He seems to be struggling to take a full feed too cos he is so sleepy. When he is awake he cries and goes rigid like he's in pain and this morning he was sick so much that we've both been through 3 outfits! I gave him calpol and that seemed to help a bit but I have no idea what's going on. He keeps waking up and screaming like he is in agony. Mega stressful! He keeps chewing his tongue too. Maybe he's teething. I dunno.


----------



## bbymc

Its awful quiet. How is everyone? ? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol we haven't been as chatty as usual! 

I'm not sure when we will try again Karen. Originally the plan was to not use any contraceptives and just leave it to nature. I know I'll be somewhat protected because I bf and I figured when Alex stopped feeding as much my fertility would return and I would get pregnant. Now I'm not so sure. Alex needs me so much and I don't see that changing any time. I couldn't get pregnant while we are still bedsharing. I definitely wouldn't get pregnant while I'm on such a restricted diet. I guess it depends what happens with Alex. I may have to continue to bf him for a long time if he can't have any kind of other milk. I could be expressing when he's 2 or 3! 

Sounds like Lewis is just exhausted from being ill. He's not eating as much because he's so tired so he's having to eat more often?


----------



## bbymc

Yeah I reckon that is it. Cos he usually takes both sides but now he struggles to stay awake to take one side. I lay in bed this morning and let him feed on and off for an hour and a half while we snoozed. He perked up a bit after that. His sleep is so disturbed, its a wee shame. I hope he doesn't have this cold much longer!!

You never know Laura. Once Alex is weaned things might get easier for you and another baby might be a good idea. We were thinking of doing similar but I don't know if we will now cos if I stay at home with Lewis, I wouldn't get mat pay. But I don't want to go back to work just to get mat pay for my next baby cos Lewis would miss out. God i never thought it would be so hard to know what to do!


----------



## lj2245

Get pregnant now lol, then go back to work after your years mat leave and go on Mat leave again at 31 weeks. You won't be back long at all hehe :)


----------



## bbymc

If I hadn't had a section I would lol


----------



## lj2245

Oh aye :( I forgot about that!


----------



## bbymc

I think we will end up having another baby anyway. Just cut back on stuff loads. We would hopefully be ok. 

How is alex today? Stopped being sick? Xx


----------



## lj2245

He was sick every feed until the one he had about half an hour ago. He has had 2 massive dirty nappies in the last hour. Hoping we get a break now!

We will struggle financially with more kids than we have now but I don't care. We will manage somehow lol.


----------



## bbymc

Hopefully hes ok now then. Wee scone. He copes so well!

We will struggle too but only for a few years but I don't care either. I'm having as many as it takes to have at least one little girl lol. Although a medium told me years ago that I would have 2 boys lol x


----------



## Kaybee

They are so worth the struggle.

Just popping in quickly. Have you girls checked if you are entitled to the surestart maternity grant? Its £500. You need to claim before babies are 3 months. I just looked into it yesterday....when Dylan turned 3 months. Gutted :cry:


----------



## lj2245

You don't get it for your 2nd do you?


----------



## lj2245

Yeah you can't get it if you already have kids.


----------



## Kaybee

Phew feel better now knowing that I'm not missing out on £500. Emma, Arlene, Christine & Cheryl might get it.


----------



## bbymc

* off to check it out*


----------



## bbymc

You have to be on some benefits. :-/

Got Lewis weighed today. He's 12lbs 10oz.  how are all the boys after their jags today?


----------



## lj2245

Have you not applied for tax credits Emma? Lewis is fair coming on now :) I haven't had Alex weighed in a while. They only have the baby clinic once a month here and I missed the last one because I didn't know you had to make an appointment :(

Alex is being a little whiny. He's a bit hot too. He's been feeding a lot and has just drained a 7oz bottle and is looking for more!


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan has been fine :thumbup: a wee bit unsettled after lunch but think he was just needing a nap.

I didnt get Dylan weighed either. I asked but they were running late, even though I was the first appointment. Our clinic is monthly as well but its drop in so might pop in next week when its on. Its been a while since he was weighed. Lewis is doing good.

When do you go to blackpool Laura? Anyone else got holiday plans? Think we are going to my sisters caravan once they have been on holiday with it. They will probably park it up at aviemore.


----------



## lj2245

29th July :) I got my insurance claim for the kitchen floor sorted and a cheque for £900 is in the post so I may book something for next year too :) Somewhere warm lol. If I could I would book us a last minute holiday abroad for July but we have already paid everything for Blackpool.


----------



## bbymc

Haven't applied cos I don't think I'm entitled. If I'm not working, I might get some though. I'm not really sure. Maybe I should just apply and see. Do any of you get them?

It was a drop in clinic I went to. I thought he would be about 15lbs lol. Totally wrong! Aw well, he's doing well. 

We have no holiday plans. I'm going up to our caravan with my parents, brother and his family with Lewis next week. Ryan didn't take the week off work so he's staying at home. He's gona work more shifts I think. Think he will take a week of later in the year x


----------



## bbymc

Aw Laura, that's fab. £900 is a fair amount. You could do a lot with that!!


----------



## lj2245

You should be, your maternity pay doesnt count as earnings so your yearly earnings are what you would earn from April to April minus maternity pay. You need to do a joint claim with Ryan. It's definitely worth applying. You get more for a baby under 1 too. We get £80 a week and Stephen earns 25k :shrug: We didn't qualify before I went on maternity.


----------



## lj2245

You will get it all backdated to when Lewis was born too.


----------



## bbymc

When I do the online calculator it says we would get nothing. But it doesn't consider maternity leave. It's quite confusing. If it doesn't count mat pay then I will have been paid nothing for 2013-2014 and Ryan is only on 19k. So if you get them now, then so should I. I think.


----------



## Kaybee

You should claim Emma. I dont think they will backdate to when he was born. Sure they changed it to only going back a month. They will ask for your P60 details for 12/13 tax year and then you can give them an estimate for the current tax year. You can deduct £100 per week for each week you get SMP assuming you get more than £100 smp a week. The max is for 39 weeks and then you are classed as not working if you dont go back to work. While you are off on mat leave you should accrue holidays too as though you are at work :flower: go to entitledto website and they have a calculator that works it out for the year the hmrc calculator will also work it out from now until the end of the year but you have to play around with the figures a bit and add on 2500 as they disregard that in a drop in income between tax years. 

Laura thats great you got your insurance sorted out. :happydance: kaiden keeps telling me he is going on holiday and when i ask him where he says granny and papas but he is not staying the night :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Lol a quick holiday then!!

Been looking at holidays but don't think we can afford one! It's ridiculous how much it costs to go on holiday when schools are off. Even in April it's 2k :(

I get more because I have 2 kids but they have definitely disregarded my MA.


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Kaiden's a funny wee guy! 

Do you say you are working if you are on mat leave? Or do you say you're not working?


----------



## Kaybee

I think maternity allowance is non taxable :shrug: 

You say that you are working so long as you are getting smp.

Holidays are a shocking price. I haven't even bothered looking.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah you say you are working your normal hours but reduce your income. My sister works for Tax Credits place, I'll ask her.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah MA is non taxable.


----------



## bbymc

It's still saying I get nowt. Maybe that's cos in my work I get 14 weeks full pay before my income drops to just SMP for the remaining 29 weeks.

I wish we could afford a holiday abroad. I want some sunshine!


----------



## lj2245

Conversation with Claire:

ME- need tax credit advice for a pal if youre free. she lives with her boyfriend and they both work full time. She had her first baby in April. She has never claimed tax credits before. He earns 19k a year and she is on maternity pay. She should be entitled to something yeah?
the calculator says she isnt but if I am when stephen earns 25k then so must she

Claire - If you have one kid and an annual income of more than 26 grand then no, not including childcare and disabilities. There's a £2500 income disregard for a decrease in income. The threshold is like £32200 for 2 kids

Me - maternity pay counts as income?

Claire - SMP does but you can disregard the first £100 a week




I don't understand a word of that! Confusing as hell!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma did you try the entitled to calculator? It asks you for last years figures and this years estimates and the number of weeks smp get and does it all for you. 

Work out what you will be paid for this year add 2500 to it and then deduct 100 per week for the number of weeks you are getting smp. The max is 39 weeks so your max deduction will be 3900 although if you started your mat leave in the 12-13 tax year this will be less. This is the figure they will base your entitlement on plus ryans income. If this is more then 26k then you probably wont get anything :nope: you would still get child benefit though.


----------



## Kaybee

Ive been trying to work out what i will get if i reduce my hours from 31 a week to 20 a week when i go back to see if i can afford that but i just cant get my head around it :wacko:


----------



## bbymc

Lol. This is sooo confusing. I'm away to try and figure it out lol x


----------



## lj2245

My sister has been trying to explain it all to me because I think my money will drop when I post my renewal and my head is about to explode.


----------



## bbymc

Looks like for 2013-2014 we will be just over 26k. Bugger!!

If I wasn't working but Ryan is, can you claim it?


----------



## lj2245

Yes. Put that into the calculator and see what you'd be entitled to.


----------



## Kaybee

My head is spinning with it all but I really need to figure it out to see if i can afford to stay off til dec and if my work will agree to it. Think you need to give 8 weeks notice if you want to change your return date and i had said i would go back in sep so should really contact them this week i think :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

Does Dave work full time?


----------



## bbymc

Just over 2k. Not bad really x


----------



## lj2245

Sent you PM on FB Karen, my sister is a Tax Credits geek and can work out entitlement manually off the top of her head :|


----------



## lj2245

Lol she just said: 

You should just get all your mates round with their award notices and we can have a tax credit advising party


----------



## Kaybee

Dave does 8 hours a week. 

Ok will check FB.


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Not the most exciting of parties. But this stuff is soooo hard to get your head round lol. It would be helpful lol

I feel like I'm obsessed with working out finances just now lol. I'll do anything to find a way to afford to be at home as much as possible.


----------



## lj2245

I have a spreadsheet saved to my laptop with about 20 different scenarios on it! The best is both of us working full time :(


----------



## bbymc

Hahaha!! I have a spreadsheet like that too. We are the same, but I'd rather be skint and at home as much as possible than have a bit spare cash and Lewis in ft at nursery. Making these decisions is HARD!!


----------



## Kaybee

Sent you a PM on FB. 

Can you pass on my sincerest thanks as this has had me so confused and i dont want to say to work hahaha im not coming back until dec and then have to go back sooner. :blush:

Tax credit party....not sure they will take off :haha:

I am totally obsessed just now as well. Was trying to find an app to use for budgeting but my broadband kept going off yesterday when i was looking :grr: will try again tomorrow.


----------



## lj2245

Asked you some more Q's on FB


----------



## lj2245

I think a TC party could be a roaring success..the drunker you get the more it makes sense!


----------



## bbymc

Try setting up a spreadsheet karen. Its pretty easy. I think I have a blank one somewhere. I'll try and find it tomorrow for you


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> I think a TC party could be a roaring success..the drunker you get the more it makes sense!

:rofl: we would be even more confused the next day though. :haha:


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. Just reading through all the posts from yesterday! 

I don't really want to go back to work either! For us it all depends on when my mum can watch James. She can work a condensed week at work so if she can take him 2 days, I could do 2 9hr shifts a week. If we need to put him in nursery for me to work and I'm not going to be making much once we've paid fees then I won't go back and I'll look for a wee part time job somewhere. We're not entitled to tax credits either, John is on over 30k. 

How are the babies after the jabs? James was at my mums yesterday and did really well. She has a huge silver cross pram that's 30+ yrs old and loves putting him out in that so I think the fresh air combined with being tired from the jabs meant he slept most of the day. Fed him at 1am this morning then put him in his moses basket, he started coughing (which I think he's picked up from me) and then brought up milk all over his face. Got him cleaned and put him on his side where he projectiled almost his full bottle over the basket! Not sure if it was the jab or the coughing that caused it but he seems ok today. His check went really well yesterday. He's 13lbs 8ozs which keeps him on the 75th for weight, but his head circumference is on the 99th! We're not worried though as we both have big heads. Dr said he's a "very robust little boy" lol. 

I managed to get some clothes packed and binned some as well. Felt awful putting away James' things that are too small for him! Lol. 

What is everyone up to today? Xx


----------



## lj2245

Got a friend coming over for a visit at some point. Other than that I'm going to do housework and enjoy having Shaun here :)


----------



## lj2245

The coughing probably triggered his gag reflex. Just about anything triggers Alex's lol


----------



## arlene

He's been a wee bit sick after coughing there just now as well. Poor wee mote! He doesn't seem to have been fussed by his jags though lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Yeah Alex was fine after being a bit fussy yesterday afternoon. He has a sleep and was ok by bedtime. I only had to give him 2.5ml of Calpol :) 

When do you girls fancy meeting up again?


----------



## bbymc

Poor wee James having a cough. Is it bad? One thing that some folk swear by is to put vicks on his feet then put socks on. Works a treat.

Im not fussed when we meet. Any ideas? Xx


----------



## arlene

Yeah, someone else suggested vicks and socks. I'm going to be busy for most of july with moving house I'm afraid x


----------



## lj2245

I'm free pretty much any weekend :)


----------



## Kaybee

I haven't been up to much today. Got a pile of stuff for going on ebay and just working my way through that. Its taking ages!

I am sure I read somewhere not to put vicks on babies :shrug:

Probably any day for meeting would be good for me.


----------



## lj2245

Lol I'm doing my Ebaying just now too! Selling golf clubs and a gold ring.


----------



## Kaybee

hI put my baby wrap on and someone just messaged me asking what I want for buy it now. Need to have a think about that...gfsz x dvxhfnfbefcvbgbbvjcgv


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: someone was at the tablet whilst I turned my back! Kaaaaaiden!

I have been putting on clothes, baby clothes, hair stuff and jewellery. Been making a pile for a while and thought I better start putting it on.


----------



## lj2245

Do clothes and baby clothes make much? Did you not use your wrap? I've used mine twice but might use it again lol. It's too warm to wear it!


----------



## Kaybee

I dunno, I am an ebay selling virgin. I haven't put any of my clothes on yet and only started putting some baby clothes on this avo. Surprisingly the hair stuff has had a lot of views/watchers. 

The wrap has only been used three times and two of those was just to pop to the spar. I bought it before Dylan was born as I thought if he wanted to be held all the time, like Kaiden was a lot, I would be able to get stuff done but he is usually quite happy to sit in his bouncer and watch so decided I would sell it. Plus I bought a kinect and three games to help with the entertainment during the holidays and it cost £30 so could do with getting some pennies back :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Do any of you have Netflix?


----------



## lj2245

I'm an ebay selling virgin too :haha: My first listing ends in 2 hours with no bids so far and only 2 watchers :( It's a gold ring though so I doubt many folk will see it until its closer to ending as there's thousands!

I have drawers of junk I could sell. Was thinking I would go through it all and list it. What kind of hair stuff are you selling? I have loads of tongs and electric brush's and things like that. Most used once as I bought a shed load of crap things in the run up to my wedding as I was doing my own hair and makeup!


----------



## Kaybee

A keratin treatment kit that i dont have time to do and a bottle of that john frieda 3 day straight stuff. My mum gave me two packs and I opened one and dont like the smell so am selling the other :haha:

I have a mark hill hairdryer thing with a brush and tong attachments that I cant get to grips with so am thinking of putting them on too.


----------



## lj2245

May aswell! I'm going to go round my house tomorrow and have a massive clear out :) I have plenty time on my hands when I'm sitting here nursing Sir Alex all day long! 

I don't have Netflix but was thinking about getting it as everyone seems to rave about it!


----------



## Kaybee

I got netflix on the free 30 day trial and we are working our way through prison break - which is addictive by the way. Plus the guy in it is lush! I have heard a few people saying to change some setting to get access to the american one and was just wondering what was all on it :shrug:

Yeah I have been looking at stuff in my house thinking..should i ebay that :haha: I have 100 free listings a month if they are auctions starting at 99p :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

:o How did you get that?


----------



## Kaybee

I dunno. Think it was to entice me to start selling.


----------



## lj2245

Gutter. I want that lol!!


----------



## bbymc

I haven't used eBay but I have sold textbooks on amazon and loads stuff on gumtree, like furniture and unwanted presents lol. I even managed to sell an old broken washing machine on gumtree for £1 lol! I've got a ton of stuff I could sell too lol. It's all the taking and uploading pics that I can't be assed with lol.

My dad has Netflix. It's quite good. There is loads on it. He pays for it but gave me the login details so I use it at my house for free lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Kaiden has a high temp & refusing any medicine. He has nodded off on the sofa. Not a good start to the holidays for him :nope:

In other news I get my hair cut tomorrow. Last time was over a year ago :shock:


----------



## lj2245

Could you not slip him some calpol without him knowing? In a drink maybe? Even mix it in some jam? Wee soul, he's not long better :(


----------



## Kaybee

Thats a good idea. Although he asked for a hot choc when we got in from walking duke and he didnt drink it. FX he is better in the morning. Dave had a funny turn last friday morning. Got up, had breakfast and when he was showering Kaiden he started to feel dizzy. He came downstairs white as a sheet. I had to chuck clothes on and take K to nursery and D was sick while I was out but felt better a few hours later.


----------



## lj2245

Strange! Maybe he's pregnant :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Thats what I said to him...morning sickness is hell. I was going to add try doing it for 35 weeks and then complaim but thought I will never talk him into number 3 if I say that :rofl:


----------



## lj2245

Are you going to try and talk him into it? Can you imagine how awesome it would be if we all got pregnant at the same time again :) We could go to F&B's with massive bumps and all our babies. Hehe :)


----------



## Kaybee

Of course I am going to try. I will give it another few months though as he seemed quite adamant when I last mentioned it. That would be awesome if we all had more babies at the same time. Maybe we would all get that pregnancy glow that other ladies seem to get!


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, and according to the lines on my hand I am meant to have 3 children :haha:


----------



## lj2245

What lines are these? I wonder how many I'm supposed to have!! I know I'll have 3 if the next is a girl and 4 if it's a boy lol. 

I hope he agrees :)


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> What lines are these? I wonder how many I'm supposed to have!! I know I'll have 3 if the next is a girl and 4 if it's a boy lol.
> 
> I hope he agrees :)

On your right hand, down the side you would put down to write, below the pinkie finger. Its meant to be a line per child!

Kaiden has been sick. :cry: Bless him, in between bouts of sickness he says 'I'm feeling much better now' probably does now his tummy is empty.


----------



## arlene

We signed up for netflix ages ago, I love it! We had changed the settings on the PS3 to get the US version a while ago but lost it when we had to upgrade the netflix app. There are more films and boxsets on the US one. Think netflix cottoned on to it though, now the US settings don't work :-( I started watching Downton Abbey, totally addicted to it now! 

Does Stephen want another baby Laura? I'm going to broach the subject with John once James is a bit older and he forgets about the sleepless nights! Lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

Stephen wants another 1 but sometimes says he doesn't. I told him when we first discussed kids that I would never have another 1 on its own and if he wanted kids wed be having at least 2 so he knows the score lol. When he says he doesn't want more I tell him I'm having more regardless of his involvement :haha: I could have a kid every year and he'd be fine aslong as he still got to play golf. 

Poor Kaiden :( how is he now? What a wee shame for him.


----------



## arlene

How's Kaiden Karen? Xx


----------



## bbymc

You really have to laugh at all of us discussing our next possible babies considering we were suffering just a few months ago lol. I think I'm pretty lucky cos ryan loves kids and seems just as keen as me to have another one  Still, marriage first, if ryan gets his finger out :-/

Poor wee kaiden. Is that him on his summer holidays now?


----------



## Kaybee

I know we are nuts :haha: 

Kaiden still not himself but not been sick again. 

I have just emailed my boss asking if I can go back to work 17 Dec at 20 hours a week until end of March. I put my phone number in the email so am going to jump every time my phone rings now. I'd rather do it all by email :haha: Keep your FX he agrees to my requests. I'm away to pump some milk in case Dylan gets hungry when I am at hairdressers this avo.


----------



## lj2245

I only have 2 lines on my hand! No way is that right :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I'm not sure which lines you mean. If its where I think, there is only one! :-/ I must be wrong! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

Here is a pic of where on your hand to look.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-28 12.45.48.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lj2245

Yeah 2 lines for me lol


----------



## Kaybee

I'm sure its a load of nonsense anyway!

I've not heard anything from my boss :hissy:


----------



## lj2245

:( Maybe he's taking the weekend to think about it? You'd think he'd at least acknowledge your email. If he was on holiday he'd have an autoreply set up?


----------



## Kaybee

He was in the office cause I phoned and checked :haha:

Kaiden still no right. He is taking medicine though.


----------



## lj2245

He's had a rough few months has poor Kaiden! Thank goodness Dylan is so easy or you'd be pulling your hair out!


----------



## Kaybee

I know, that's for sure. I guess its just the joys of him being at nursery he picks stuff up easier :nope:

Did your ebay stuff sell?


----------



## lj2245

The ring didn't but the other things don't end until tomorrow night. Alex has been so clingy and has cried all day so I didn't get to do my clear out. I might do it now Stephen is awake and can look after him.

Hows your ebay sales going? Check out MyHermes for posting things, cheaper than the post office and they come to your house to pick the stuff up :)


----------



## Kaybee

My first lot ends sunday. So far one item got a bid :haha: I have quite a bit to go on yet. Maybe do some more tomorrow.

I will look into that courier. Thanks.


Alex maybe getting over his jags?


----------



## lj2245

Probably. I'm knackered!


----------



## Kaybee

You should go have a nice bath if Stephen is home to amuse Alex....ebay can wait!


----------



## lj2245

Alex won't let me put him down. I passed him to Stephen earlier and he screamed the house down and Stephen just let him. So pissed off with him. He can't even change a nappy without asking me for help.


----------



## Kaybee

:hugs: thats not so good. Does he know you are pissed off with him? And if he does, does he know why?


----------



## lj2245

Yeah he knows. We have the same argument every time but it goes right over his head. He'll take him to change a nappy then will take the nappy off and say to me 'can you get me a nappy and wipes?'. Of course by then Alex has no nappy on and can't be left lying on the couch while he gets them so I have to get them. I always argue with him about it but he's so flipping laid back he doesn't care. It always takes about a thousand arguments about the same thing before it sinks in. If he baths Alex it's jut as much work for me because I have to run the bath then he puts him in and realises he doesn't have a towel. Then he doesn't have a nappy or a babygro or the Epaderm. I may aswell do it myself!


----------



## bbymc

I'd just leave Stephen to it. Give him some advice and let him get on with it lol. Just tell him you need a break.

I duno how you can be bothered putting stuff on eBay Karen. Taking all the pics and stuff takes AGES! Lol.


----------



## lj2245

Uff he's an idiot but he gets there eventually. I'm just tired and grumpy! He went and got some nappies and wipes and put them on the table next to his chair so he has them there for next time lol. It does sink in eventually, it has just taken 11 weeks lol! Usually I have to go nuts at him before it does sink in though. Like the hoovering. I hate the amount of dog hair we have everywhere. He promised when we got the dog that he'd take her outside once a day and brush her and would hoover once a day. It didn't happen. It took a total meltdown from me, screaming at him, before he finally started to do it. He's a nightmare but it could be so much worse. lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Aye men are definetly from another planet. Dave is quite handy doing baths/nappies and taking the hoover round so I cant really complain. Guess I am quite lucky in that way really...not that I would tell him that :haha:

The ebay app makes it quite easy Emma. I am just doing half a dozen bits at a time. Its the description bit that I hate :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

Yeah it's easy enough from a tablet or iphone. 

He's working 12 hour nightshifts just now and does loads of overtime so I guess I can't complain really lol. He does do housework if I moan enough. He always does his wee jobs...taking the bin out and emptying the dishwasher. He just needs a bomb up his arse to get him to do anything else lol.


----------



## bbymc

Now that I think about it, Ryan does that too. I just don't notice cos I have nappies and wipes in all the places he would change Lewis. It's only if they have ran out that Ryan then needs me to get them cos hes expecting me to have stocked up.

My biggest bugbear with Ryan is that he mix and matches Lewis' outfits. Not a big deal but super annoying if I've washed one part and waiting on the second bit to dry before lewis can wear the full outfit. Then Ryan dresses him in the clean part and I need to wait for it to be washed and dried again before I can dress Lewis in the full outfit. And often by then the bloody outfit is too small lol!

And if its any consolation, my house is like a giant hairball right now! Lol


----------



## bbymc

Oh I didn't think about using My phone for eBay. That would definitely be easier. I'm gona look out stuff to sell now. It's all the uploading pics that put me off but that would be easy with a phone.


----------



## lj2245

We have nappies and wipes on my bedside table, the changing unit in Alex's nursery and on a table beside where I sit on the sofa. Our bed is 6ft wide and the sofa is a huge 6 seater corner sofa with me and him at either end and apparently that's too far for him to travel before changing a nappy lol! If I stock up his areas he'll never learn, he will just keep expecting stuff to magically appear. So my plan was to shout at him until he started to do it himself. It's working! He's like a wee dog. Just need to know how to train him.


----------



## Kaybee

We have the changing mat and everything set up in the one place in our bedroom. It just means a trip up the stairs for each nappy change though. Dave nearly always asks me what to dress Dylan in if its anything other than a grow cause he knows I will likely moan if its not the whole outfit :haha: he doesnt ask about Kaiden anymore - hasnt in a while really. But one day I noticed that Kaiden had gone to nursery in his sonic pj top. He thought it was a tshirt. Thats an easy mistake to make though.

Dave set my mobile up with dropbox which is handy. Any pics I take on my phone are sent to the laptop whenever they are both online. Its quite handy :thumbup:


----------



## bbymc

Lol @ Laura!! If I don't stock up the areas, Ryan looks a bit like a lost sheep lol. All he has to do is walk across the room to get new stuff lol.

We are meant to be spending the weekend taking garde pn waste to the dump and tidying the house. I bet it doesn't happen. I want to take Lewis swimming again


----------



## bbymc

Oh. I've got Dropbox, I wonder how you do that. That'd be handy!


----------



## Kaybee

:shrug: think you will need dropbox on your laptop too?

Laura you remind me of sheldon in big bang theory trying to train penny with treats for good behaviour :rofl:


----------



## lj2245

Lol! Yes, that's what it's like!!


----------



## Kaybee

Suppose they all need training of some sort :haha:

Dave is working tomorrow and away playing on sunday. Not sure what me and the boys are going to do. See how Kaiden is.


----------



## bbymc

My friend's gf just put up their 20 week scan and I kid you not, ive just been looking at it and wishing it was me. Ok maybe not 20 weeks lol. How can I possibly be broody already? ! I think I may have lost it! Lol


----------



## lj2245

Yeah Stephen is doing a double overtime shift tomorrow. He got off nightshift at 9am this morning and is back in at 7am tomorrow for 16 hours. I feel a bit bad for shout training him. He did a load of housework though :) 

I might head to Livingston tomorrow for some retail therapy.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> My friend's gf just put up their 20 week scan and I kid you not, ive just been looking at it and wishing it was me. Ok maybe not 20 weeks lol. How can I possibly be broody already? ! I think I may have lost it! Lol

I'm the same!! It's amazing how quick you forget how bad it was. Even Stephen said earlier that it was lovely when I was pregnant!!!


----------



## bbymc

Its amazing how strong the feeling is. You'd think with a newborn we wouldnt feel broody at all lol. I wonder how many kids id need to have to stop it lol. I think I might even be more broody than before lewis was here. Cos now I know how amazing and wonderful it is, I want to do it again lol. I even keep telling myself I wont be so ill next time lol. Wishful thinking!


----------



## lj2245

Oh yeah. I still have spd really bad but in my head I tell myself that surely I won't get it a 3rd time!


----------



## Kaybee

It is amazing how quickly you become broody. I remember by the time you lot had your babies I was broody :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

How are we all doing? 

Dylan is fine. Kaiden's temp is back to normal today, although it was for a little while yesterday too and shot back up again. He is really pale looking but he is still yapping away and wanting to play albeit not at his usual pace. Probably take him a couple more days to get back to normal.


----------



## bbymc

Talking of having more babies. I just overheard Ryan having a chat with lewis...

'mummy and daddy are gona get married soon and you can wear a wee kilt. You'll look so cute and all the wee girls will love you. Then after that mummy and daddy are gona have a wee baby and you will have a wee brother or sister. You're lucky cos mummy and daddy are going to make sure you have a few brothers and sisters to play with.'

How cute is that? ! Lol.

How are you all? Lewis is good but his sleeping is still not great. We get 5-6 hours for the first stretch but then it gets shorter and shorter. Down to just over 2 hours. He used to go until 8am but now wants to get up at 6. I have no idea how to get back to what we had before. :-/


----------



## bbymc

We must have been typing at the same time Karen lol. Glad kaiden is feeling better. Now he can enjoy the rest of the holiday! You got anything planned? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww that is so cute Emma. Wonder when he is going to pop the question? He needs to hurry up, then you can plan the wedding and then get another baby :haha:

Dylan was a bit unsettled last night. He ended up in our bed from around 3 and its been weeks since he has been in our bed before 5.30 - its usually even after 6 before he gets up and comes in with us. 

We are hoping to get a wee shot in my SIL caravan at some point. They will probably park it at aviemore & my mum has 4 free weekends in a lodge around about Killin somewhere & she said we could use one of those. They are there this weekend so will hear what its like.


----------



## bbymc

God knows when he's gona ask me. Some membership to a high end jewellers came last week. Duno if that means anything lol.

Do you have any idea why Dylan might be unsettled? Could still be the aftermath of the jags I suppose. 

Our caravan is near Killin. Its beautiful there. Be good if you borrow your sil caravan too. A weekend is nice but ots more like a proper holiday if its a week. Is it a site wwith loads of stuff to do?


----------



## Kaybee

We were later getting to bed because Kaiden slept on & off yesterday so wasn't ready for bed at his usual time plus I wanted to give him another dose of meds before bed. It took Dylan a bit longer to get settled initially so maybe put him out of sync or it might of been because it was really stuffy last night and I had loads of windows open. He maybe felt it getting cooler around then or heard a drunkard out on the street :shrug: 

I don't think the Killin one if on a site - will find out later. We have never been away with Kaiden so a weekend is probably a good start. He will probably miss his stuff at home :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Sounds like it's coming soon Emma! It's all very exciting :) How quickly do you think you could organise everything after he proposes? Would you wait until next summer? 

Poor wee unsettled babies! Alex normally sleeps until 4 or 5 then until 7 or 8 but the last 2 nights he's been up at 4 then 5 then 6 then 7 lol. I'm pretty sure he's teething? :shrug: 

I did something stupid on Ebay and now I feel sick to my stomach. I had a driver on at £60 buy it now or an auction starting at £30. Someone bid the 30 so the BIN option disappeared. Then someone emailed me and asked me if they could still BIN. I replied and said the option had gone as someone had bid and he said I can cancel the auction and he'll send the £68 for the driver and delivery through Paypal. I checked the options to cancel and there was one there that said item was no longer available to buy so I thought that was all ok so I agreed, the guy paid the money and I cancelled the auction. He then sent me his delivery address and I got Hermes to collect the parcel. It's due to be delivered tomorrow or Tuesday. Then today, while getting an address from Paypal to arrange another parcel to be delivered I noticed that only the address on Paypal is covered by something called seller protection. I checked and the address I sent the driver to is different to the address on his paypal payment :( From what I have read, he can say he didn't get it and can get a refund and I won't be covered. I am so worried I have been scammed. I also checked Ebay a bit more and they say you can't cancel an auction if someone wants to buy privately because you have a legally binding agreement with the bidders and it's fraud to cancel for that reason! They say you can only cancel if the item is broken. I had no idea. Especially as when I was cancelling there were loads of reasons, like 'item no longer available' which is what I chose and thought that covered selling it elsewhere, 'item broken or lost', 'starting price incorrect' and a few others. 

I feel sick to my stomach. Fingers crossed it's all ok :(


----------



## bbymc

Aw no! Well, you didn't know you we're doing anything wrong though. I hope you haven't been scammed. If its any consolation, I always use different addresses cos someone is always home at my mums cos its a business too. Maybe this is something like that. I'd just contact the buyer or cross your fingers that you don't hear from the buyer again cos he got the driver. :-/

It was pretty stuffy here last night too. Was it stuffy where you are Laura? Maybe the babies are all just feeling the heat. I hope it's something like that cos lewis' sleeping was great before.

If it was up to me I would book the place and get married this winter. Realistically though I think we will have to wait until next winter to get a date at the venue unless we went midweek. I only want a winter wedding cos its about 5k cheaper lol. Midweek might be a good idea tbh cos that will limit numbers lol. Lots of people will be working and not want to take time off lol. I'm not holding out for a proposal though. The whole thing is getting quite depressing. He talks about it loads but then doesn't do it so I've given up getting excited about it. Sad really. But he's just dragged it out for too long. He's been talking about it for 4 years and saying it would be 'soon' for 3 of them. I have no idea why he's taking so long. Granted, money might have been an issue after Lewis was conceived, but other than that, I dunno.


----------



## lj2245

Have you ever told him how you feel?


----------



## Kaybee

Try not to worry Laura. I will keep my FX that it all works out. :hugs:

I did think Dylan was starting teething the other day as he was really drooling but he seems to have stopped that now. Was thinking of getting one of those gummee gloves or sophie the giraffe that loads of people rave about. They are both about the same price.

Dylan is a normally a fab sleeper and between him being up last night and kaiden up loads the two nights before I am feeling it :haha:

Maybe Ryan is just waiting for the time when it will be really out the blue.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah. Then I just says 'sorry. I promise, it will be soon'. Then I ask 'when's soon? ' and he has said 'by the end of the year... after everyone knows about the baby... before the baby comes...' I stopped bothering after that.


----------



## lj2245

It does sound like it is coming soon now though. I really hope it's so special that you forget it's taken so long! Has he said why he keeps putting it off?

Alex has been drooling for a couple of weeks, has a chin rash, chews his hands constantly and his gums look like something is appearing but he won't let me look properly!!


----------



## bbymc

I thought lewis was teething a couple of weeks ago. My hv said that drooling, chewing hands and tongue are normal developmental milestones fora baby his age. That's not to say he couldn't be teething though. So maybe Alex is teething. Can you not check when he's sleeping?

The only excuse he's given for it taking so long is money. I do understand that what with me being on sick pay during my pregnancy, Lewis being here now and us buying the house, but then I also think, he would surely have money for a ring if he's been talking about it for years. Other than that he just says he wants it to be special.


----------



## lj2245

Maybe your ring is something special! 

I'm scared to touch him when he's sleeping as he's such a light sleeper he'd just spring awake!


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. 

Hopefully Kaiden is better soon Karen and Dylan sleeps better. 

Emma, hopefully Ryan will propose soon!! It certainly sounds like it. Must be frustrating though knowing he keeps talking about it but not doing anything. 

James has been a bit fussy lately. He still has a chesty cough and puking cos of his gag reflex. It was projectile last night! He's got sticky eyes as well, not sure if it's a knock on effect from the jags, the cold or something totally different. Going to take him to the minor ailments clinic tomorrow and see what they say xx


----------



## lj2245

How are you all today? Alex was so fussy last night and didn't sleep until midnight! He was up at 4 then 8 though so not too bad!


I applied for a tax rebate for uniform washing for Stephen and today we got the calculation. It was for 4 tax years and said he'd overpaid tax because his personal allowance was too high. For each year there was a repayment due sum of about £1000. So I phoned Stephen and told him we were getting £4050 and we basically had it spent. This was an hour ago. Then I noticed each year's amount due had carried forward to the next years calculation :dohh: So while the 09/10 one was £980, the following years are only about £10 each lol!! so we are actually getting £1000. I never thought I'd be so gutted to be getting a grand! Now I need to phone Stephen and break the 'bad news'. 

That will teach me to read letters while on the phone to MIL and BFing! :cry:

I had a new bathroom, new front door, holiday for next year and christmas sorted lol!!


----------



## Kaybee

Awk no. Still £1000 is lovely to be getting. I'm jel :haha:

We are good. Kaiden still not right so took him to docs but surprise surprise...a viral bug! Glad to get him checked over though. I need to go into perth in a bit so going to grab a mcds for lunch so he is looking forward to that. Be good to see him eating as he has been picky which isnt like him.

Still no word from my boss :grr:


----------



## bbymc

Any word yet Karen?


----------



## lj2245

Maybe you should ring him. He might pretend he didn't get it and you'll need to send a recorded letter.


----------



## Kaybee

I just phoned and spoke to his secretary as she has access to his emails and she couldnt see it in his inbox but we think its cause I marked it private in the settings. She is going to ask him tomorrow. I am sure he would of got it. He is just terrible at replying to stuff.


----------



## lj2245

Any chance it could have been sent to the junk folder?


----------



## Kaybee

Don't think so, but maybe. His secretary will ask him tomorrow & she said she would phone me if he doesn't have it. She is usually on the ball so hopefully hear something soon. I had a look on acas & I don't think they can refuse.


----------



## arlene

Hi girls, how is everyone today? 

Karen hopefully you get yoir work situation sorted. 

Laura, I might see of John can apply for the uniform rebate thing! He's a police officer but hasn't actually been in uniform for 2 years lol. 

James has been doing his usual meltdown at night again. Last night he started it then after about 30mins I decided to give him a bath. Totally chilled him out! Got him out of the bath and gave him a wee massage then a bottle and put him straight into bed. That was about 8.45 and save griping twice cos he lost his dummy, that was him til 1.15! He went back down 2-6.30 and I've just put him down again at 7.30 and he's snoozing again!! Really hoping it's not a fluke! 

Today is the first anniversary of my Nana passing away. I ended up quite upset about it last night. I found out I was pregnant about 6 weeks after she died and it always upsets me that she didn't even know about James. I've always believed though that James was sent to give my mum something to focus on after losing Nana. We're taking my mum out for a meal tonight to take her mind off it, me, my brother and his girlfriend, my SIL and the 2 grandsons. HhHopefully with James and Dara there she'll be ok.


----------



## lj2245

Aww Arlene :( I hope today isn't too rough on you. My grandmothers died when I was 8 and 14 and I still miss them terribly. 

Whenever Alex gets a bath he conks out for hours lol!


----------



## lj2245

Oh.. The uniform tax allowance is 118 a year so as a refund it amounts to 20% of that as that's what tax would have been paid on it. Stephens rebate was mostly because his personal allowance didn't increase along with budget increases.


----------



## Kaybee

:hug: Arlene. Hope you are able to have a nice meal tonight.

Well my boss' secretary phoned a wee while ago. He did get my email & sent it to HR & is expecting a reply today. Hopefully should hear something later.

I need to check when the drop in clinic is for getting Dylan weighed today.


----------



## arlene

Thanks girls. Did anyone see that stupid woman on This Morning saying she wouldn't let her kids be friends with another kid because of their name?? Extremely snotty and stuck up!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Nah but she's always saying stuff like that. She was in the papers saying the same thing earlier in the year and is always saying controversial things like 'big isn't beautiful' to provoke a reaction. She's not worth listening to really.


----------



## Kaybee

I didn't see it but I am sure I read something like that a while ago. What a stupid fool. Some folk really will do/say anything for attention. Poor kids :nope:


----------



## bbymc

Hi girls.
I hope you had a nice meal tonight Arlene and that today wasnt too hard for you. We lost my nana last year and its her birthday next week. She never got to know about lewis eitger so I understand how you feel. :-(

Lewis and I are up the caravan this week. Poor ryan is at home working any spare minute he gets. Poor guy. We went onto Perth shopping today. The weather was glorious! 

Lewis' sleeping is still not great. I'm praying something changes soon. Im a total zombie atm!


----------



## lj2245

He usually sleeps so well in the caravan too :( wonder what's going on. Growth spurt maybe? 

For once I am the one enjoying a baby who sleeps well! My wee Alex has been doing 8-4am (with 11pm dream feed when I go to bed) and then 4:30-8/9 recently. I know how quickly it changes though so I'm just enjoying it while it lasts. It's strange now he's in a cot and not lying next to me!! I miss cuddling up with him lol! 

Were off to Edinburgh tomorrow to visit Stephens dad then Stephens mum is coming tomorrow night for dinner and a sleepover with Shaun. They are going to watch Harry potter movies in Shaun's bunk beds.


----------



## bbymc

Awww that's sweet. She realky seems to have totally changed eh. Myst be lovely for Stephen to see you two getting on! Lol.

You're so lucky with alex's sleeping! Lewis seems to be getting worse. Its actually depressing cos he has gone backwards so badly. It all started when his nose got blocked again and he has definitely had a growth spurt. But now he seems to be getting terrible trapped wind. Initially he sleeps ok so I'll get 5 hours or so bit then im lucky if I get 2 hours now. Ots such a shame cos he can barely keep his wee eyes open when he does wake up. He's obviously getting such a crap short sleep that he is exhausted, even in the morning. I totally duno what to do. I have his matteress tilted, I clear his nose with the sucky thing, I put vapoyr rub on his cheat and albus oil on his vest during the night to refresh it, I use the saline spray and even those crystal things for his wind. I thought maybe he is getting overfull at feeds too but supposedly you cant overfeed a bf baby. Not sure I believe that! So im trying everything but nothing is working. Im exhausted. So is he. :-/


----------



## lj2245

Have you been eating or drinking anything new?


----------



## bbymc

No. I've wracked my brains to think of something but there is nothing I can think of. I had stopped the gaviscon but im gona use it again as he's suffering again. It had gone but this morning I fed him less cos he seemed so sore and windy and it took an hour and a half for him to stop crying out in pain and being really sick. In the end he was just whimpering with his eyes half shut, totally exhaused. We had only just got up. It's heartbreaking cos when hes not in pain he is so smiley and happy. :-/


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm. I did drink a lot of orange juice yesterday actually. That probably had some effect :-(


----------



## lj2245

Yes definitely! I can't have any acidic fruit as it makes Alex's heartburn really bad!


----------



## bbymc

I also had loads of strawberries actually. And curry. Damn it! How long does it take for alex to go back to normal?


----------



## arlene

Emma I hope Lewis is better soon! Hopefully you can eliminate the foods you ate yesterday. 

James has a poop for the first time in 3 days this morning. Oh lordy, the smell!! Lol. He has a rash on his tummy too but I've done the glass test and it disappears under pressure. I think it's maybeca heat rash cos I've woken up sweating the last couple of nights and I've been putting him in a sleepsuit and sleep bag at night. xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah it could be. I was doing that too but our baby monitor says it was 25 degrees in he room so last night he just slept in a vest. Lol.

Must be a bottle fed baby thing, his not pooping for days. It's quite common I think. Lewis poops for Scotland lol.


----------



## arlene

I don't think it's the formula, he normally goes every day - day and a half. 

I'll need to get thw nursery thermometer and put it in the bedroom, see if I just need to put him in a vest rather than a sleepsuit xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex recovers quite quickly. Definitely by the next day. 

If James has been toasty he'll have sweated more, causing the rash and lack of poop lol :)


----------



## bbymc

Aw yeah. Never thought about that causing constipation. 

Doesnt seem like lewis is much better. Less sick but still in pain. Poor soul x


----------



## arlene

Didn't think the heat would cause constipation either! Lol xx


----------



## bbymc

How is james now? Better?

It's been pretty quiet on here!

What happened with the ebay situation laura? Any word? 

Lewis and I are doing fine. He's sleeping in just a vest again tonight and he looks like a wee Buddha! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

Is he still waking every 2 hours? 

I put Alex in his cot at 9pm for the first time. It's been nice to have a few hours to myself :) Stephen's mum is staying the weekend so I can get some decorating done. I managed to chop down a tree in the front garden and have stripped some wallpaper in the hall. I think I have broken my finger though!

Nothing on the Ebay thing so I'm hoping it wasn't a scam. 

I've had to move Alex up to 6-9 month clothes :|


----------



## arlene

Hi girls. James ia better, I had him on infacol to try and stopped 2 days ago cos I didn't think it was helping but he"s been really farty since and it ties in with the constipation. I've started it again to see if it makes a difference. James slept for 7hrs last night! 9pm-4am, he woke twice but went back down with his dummy. 

How are the babies? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww that's great. Well done james!!

Lewis had a much better night last night although I just put him down again and he's really struggling with his breathing thanks to a blocked nose again. I really wish it would go away and stay away! He's only not struggled with a blocked nose for about 2 weeks since he's been born! :-(


----------



## arlene

Morning girls. 

How is everyone? And how are the boys doing in this heat?? James went from sleeping for 7hrs to 4hrs last night and just wouldn't settle, think he was just far too hot! I've just put him down for a nap on the couch in nothing but a nappy. Poor wee guy is shattered! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Lewis is doing ok but I have only been putting him in a vest. I think I'm gona take him to the doc tho cos he keeps spewing up loads after a feed again and is screaming and really arching his back like he's in agony. His sleeping is still not great either. He seems exhausted all the time but unable to sleep. Yesterday he had 2 feeds where he only fed for 5 mins before falling asleep. He usually feeds for at least 20 mins. I dunno what up with him cos I've been giving the gaviscon and colocynth crystals religiously and its still happening. My gut is telling me something isn't right, but I'm pretty sure if I go to the docs they will say its just his reflux and wind. Babies don't generally wake themselves up screaming. :-( Its mega stressful!!

And on top of that I've got a stinking cold and feel terrible! 

What you girls gona do while the weather is so lovely? Ryan's just taken the dogs and Lewis out for a walk to give me a break. I'm shattered!


----------



## lj2245

They might say it's just reflux and wind but they can give you meds for it. Even though Alex's reflux is caused by allergies, the Omeprazole does seem to help. Domperidone didn't work for Alex but it might help Lewis. 

It's been warm here but inside my house is always cold so Alex is still sleeping in a babygro with a blanket! Right now he has joggers and a take that t-shirt on hehe.


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Where'd you get the take that tshirt??

I'm gona have to just go and see what they say. Its weird though cos a few weeks ago he was having no meds and I thought he was outgrowing it. Not sure what would make it come back so bad :-/


----------



## lj2245

Next, lol. 

Is there definitely nothing you have been eating or drinking lately that you don't normally? Even something you normally have a little of but have been having lots of lately. It's amazing how much Alex is affected by everything I eat. Even the tiniest wee thing sets him off! The biggest culprits tend to be oats, wheat and dairy. Have you been having lots of ice cream maybe?


----------



## arlene

Emma just be firm with the docs and tell them you want something for it. 

My brothers stepdaughter got James a t-shirt from Next with Jay-Z on it lol. 

We've had my stepson staying for the last week and have him til next saturday. John's been working all week and I have to admit I've found it tough! It was the gala day at my mums last sunday and I've since found out that cameron (stepson) was being quite mean to the dogs. My brothers Belgian Collie cam be really timid due to mistreatment from his last owner and it rurns out cameron was wrapping the leash round his muzzle and stuff. That aside my nephew is 4 and practically idolises cameron when he's around and to be honest I think cameron plays on that if you know what I mean? Like he does atuff knowing Dara will copy him and get into trouble for it. And it drives me mental that I need to tell him to stop doing something before he stops or is dead sneaky and does it behind your back! We had a bbq at mum's yesterday and she took him aside without john knowing and gave him a pretty good warning. I just don't know whether I should tell John about it cos I know he'll be raging but the more I think about it the more I kind of resent cameron if you know what I mean? That sounds horrible but it's just hard. 

Also felt crap yesterday cos John was taking the kickey out of me re dishes, cleaning etc which he does a lot and I know he's only joking cos I'm not the most domesticated but it got to me. Don't think it helps that I'm on day 21 of my first post baby period either :-( 

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a rant. Need to get it off my chest and get sone advice!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

It must be hard for all of you. Cameron isn't his Dad's baby any more and having seen how jealous Shaun can be, I feel for him a bit. That's no excuse for bad behaviour though and John needs to be firm with him, not raging if someone else is! I do get annoyed if Stephen's Mum attempts to tell Shaun off though but that's because she does it when I'm there and I'm perfectly capable of disciplining my own child and do so adequately. I have no problem telling her that though and she hasn't done it since I pulled her up about it. It's a tricky situation for you to be in. It does seem like Cameron is acting up to get attention and is maybe secretly punishing the dogs for how he's feeling. When Shaun gets jealous I tend to make a fuss of him and tell him what a great brother he is. I also try to make him understand that the baby needs me more than he does just now and he needs to try and be patient. Have you maybe tried to get Cameron involved in helping you with his brother? 

Regarding your period...21 days? Flipping hell. I can't remember what mine was like after I had Shaun and I haven't had a period yet since I had Alex so I'm pretty useless on that matter :( Is that even normal? No wonder you feel rubbish. :(


----------



## arlene

That's the thing, he does get involved, he feeds him sometimes and sits him on his knee when he gets gripey. We always make sure John and Cam get some time just the two of them when he's here. Plus he's 13 so he should know better than to take any frustration out on any of the dogs. My mum spoke to Cam because she didn't want to upset John because she knows he feels guilty about leaving cameron when he left his ex. That's what's so difficult. I just don't know whether to tell John about it in case Cameron mentions it. Cam has been like that with my nephew for the last 18months or so. Like, he'll crash Dara's cars or trains together knowing Dara will copy him and get into trouble for it. For example, my mum's downstairs bedroom has a sofa bed in and is full of Dara's toys. One day we were all there and Cam came through to the kitchen, then Dara shouts "Gran come help me". He was stuck on the couch and couldn't get down cos of all the toys piled up and Cam had put him up there and left him! I think it's maybe different to your situation with shaun because your his mum and alex is obviously bf and has all his reflux and allergy issues. It's not like Cameron doesn't get quality time with his dad. 

As for my period, I started my pill on day 1 of bleeding and finished it today, still bleeding. It's not heavy but I think it's beginning to take its toll xx


----------



## lj2245

I thought he was younger than that...no idea why lol!! The thing with telling John about your Mum having a word is it makes it seem like it's an issue, if you follow me... like your Mum possibly did something wrong. If you don't mention it and Cameron tells him, you could say you didn't tell him because it wasn't a big deal and it didn't occur to you to tell him. 

He's probably acting up because he knows he's getting away with it. I went to live with my Dad after the divorce and my sisters stayed with my Mum and when they visited my Dad let them away with murder because he felt guilty. Now look at them, no respect for him at all and are the 2 most selfish people I have met. 

I don't know how I'd feel in your shoes Arlene. It must be so difficult :( If Stephen had a kid and he was acting like a brat I'd definitely resent him. I'm quite vocal though so I'd have told Stephen to sort it out long ago. 

If you're expected to look after him while John is at work then he definitely needs to make sure Cameron is behaving himself. You have enough to deal with with a new baby!


----------



## arlene

Yeah I see what you mean about my mum talking to him. I do feel like I'm starting to resent him and I don't like it, and I know it'd hurt John so much if I said that. I'm also a bit resentful cos we have him for two weeks, then John is going away to annual camp with cadets for two weeks, comes back on the friday and we get cameron for the weekend again. And we can't change weekends cos cameron's mum is a total banshee. I'm not one for sitting quietly either but I feel John might get pissed off if I'm constantly telling Cameron off if you know what I mean. I'll see how things go xx


----------



## lj2245

:shrug: Someone has to! If John won't tell him to behave and Cameron knows he won't and knows you won't either then he's got it made! John will have to accept that the boy needs discipline. All children do. It's for his own good.


----------



## arlene

I don't mean that John doesn't discipline him, he does. Cameron is just sneaky in that he does it where/when his dad can't see him. xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm not looking forward to the teenage years :( Sneaky wee beggars! I remember what I was like as a 13 year old...scary stuff!!


----------



## bbymc

It's a tough situation you're in Arlene. I dont think you should mention your mum telling Cameron off cos that makes it seem like a big deal. But I suppose, if you did mention it, that will open up the chance to have a conversation with John about it. Cos if you discuss it and he agrees not to get mad if you ( or anyone else) disciplines Cameron when he isn't there, ( or if its you, when he is there), Cameron might realise you're a united front and be less likely to misbehave.

I regularly tell my nieces and nephew off if they misbehave. If my brother or sis in law are there I only really do it if they did something when my bro or sis in law didn't see. Then my bro or sis in law back me up so they have learnt that, we are united and don't misbehave (much) if its just me with them.

I dunno if I've had anything more than normal Laura. I have had a lot of ice cream but I stopped having cereal with milk so I wasn't overdoing it. I think I'll keep a food diary and see if that shows up anything.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah definitely. That's how I've managed to pinpoint what causes pain and sickness in Alex. 

My hayfever is so bad right now. Can you take antihistamines when BF?


----------



## bbymc

I was reading up on what you can and cant take today cos ive felt so ill. There were some antihistamines you can take. Im pretty sure zirtec was one of them.


----------



## lj2245

Think I'll head to the chemist tomorrow and raid the minor ailments service lol. They are going to be sick of the sight of me!


----------



## bbymc

Laura, if I'm going to go dairy free, I can have soya milk can't I?


----------



## lj2245

Some babies that are CMPA are also allergic to soya proteins as they are very similar. I cut out both then tested his reaction to both separately. The only milk I can have is rice milk as he's allergic to soya, oats and coconut!!


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, I'll change to rice milk or something then. No point cutting out milk to go onto soya milk if Theresa chance that might affect him too. I'll just avoid both lol


----------



## lj2245

milk is in EVERYTHING. It's a nightmare to avoid lol. I eat a lot of fresh meat and veg! Bread has milk in it, I fond only pitta breads and bagels were ok.


----------



## arlene

Emma, I hope Lewis isn't allergic! Is he any better today? 

Laura, Alex looks so cute in his superman outfit! James has a habit of throwing on fist up when he wakes so was tempted to get him a superman tee or vest! 

Sorry I've not really been on today. My mum picked up James at 10 so we could go to the solicitors, then the bank, then get some packing done! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Lewis has been a bit better today. Still quite sicky bit definitely not in pain as much. Im hoping it keeps improving as I avoid dairy. I didn't know bread had dairy in it. I went to the shop today. It was impossible to find anything I would usually eat without dairy in it! :-(


----------



## bbymc

I checked our bread. It doesnt have dairy in it. Does have soya tho.


----------



## bbymc

Well I don't know if it's coincidence, but I have massively cut down my dairy intake in the last few day. Cutting out the main culprits like milk, cheese and butter. Already his trapped wind has almost gone and he hasn't spewed at all today. Still spitting up tiny bits but its nowhere near his usual change of clothes job lol. 

Hes completely choked with the cold and that distrubed his sleep but even with that he managed 8-7.30 with one feed at 1am and 45 mins awake at 5 cos his nose was so blocked. I got him down again til 7.30 without a feed. 

Long may it continue! 

How you all enjoying the sun? ?


----------



## Kaybee

Jeezo its roasting hot! Am so not used to the heat :haha:

That does seem to suggest that wee Lewis has some sort of intolerance. 

I was at the chemist today for Kaiden who has a wart on his thumb & Dylan must have some milk trapped in a fold in his neck and its all red & sore looking. I LOVE the minor ailments service as the chemist here is very expensive!


----------



## bbymc

I was thinking today, Laura has Alex has his pediatrician appt yet? How'd he get on?


----------



## lj2245

Hey :) Sorry I haven't been on much. We were out all day on the 9th for my 1st anniversary then have been busy with the boys since! Shaun is away to his Dad's and Alex is in bed so I have 5 mins to myself lol. 

Yeah we went to his appt. The Paed wrote down my list of Alex's confirmed and suspected allergies and has referred us to a dietician. God knows how long that will take. There's not much they can do really other than advise me on weaning, give me advice on what I should be eating and also find out if there is a formula Alex can have so I don't need to give him breast milk until he's 5 lol! 

How are you all getting on? The baby monitor says it's 25 degrees in Alex's room but he won't sleep unless he has a sheet over him. He's only wearing a vest. Do you think that's ok? I think he's like me, I can't sleep without anything over me lol. Even when it's roasting I need a sheet!


----------



## bbymc

Funny, I'm the same. I have to have a sheet on me. I'm sure he will be fine. It's 25 degrees in our room too. Lewis is just in a nappy. I put a light cover over him but he kicks it off.

So did you find the appt useful then? I reckon now you know it's cos of allergies, the dietician appt will be more useful.

Lewis and I have a doc appt tomorrow for him but everything has been so much better so I don't really know what I'm going for lol. I just know, if I don't go, it will all come back lol. His cold is starting to go too, thank god. I was meant to have his jags today but I rescheduled for next week. Didn't think it would be good to get his jags while he has such a bad cold. They were still happy to do it though. So we have that next week. Just when he will no doubt be feeling better!


----------



## bbymc

I meant to say, I've found a lot of quite tasty free from food in saisburys. Chocolate brownies, apple pies, chicken nuggets (lol!).


----------



## lj2245

Yeah Sainsburys have a great range but I can't have anything lol, they always have either corn, egg, soya or milk in them! I buy my Chocolate Rice Dream milk in there though :) 

Do you think he's CMPA then? Funny how both our babies are! Do you or Ryan have any family history? Your Dad?


----------



## bbymc

I think he is. I haven't cut out dairy completely yet cos I was hoping if I just cut out the main culprits that might be enough. So far he is way better. Doesn't seem in pain now and all the screaming and back arching has gone. He is still sick but its not massive amounts and its not after every feed. He rarely cries when he is sick now too. I really don't think it is a coincidence.

Ryan's older brother (half brother) has stomach issues, but it probably comes from my side as my dad finds that dairy gives him serious reflux. He stopped eating it for years and was fine and now he eats it again. He can only do that cos he's on Omeprazole (sp?) and that stops the pain. My brother and I tend to get bad heartburn and reflux when we eat certain foods too. I was on omeprazole for a while just before I got pregnant. I think that's also why my heartburn was agony in pregnancy. So there's a big chance Lewis has the same issues. 

I hope he outgrows it!! Not sure what to say to the doc tomorrow since things are so much better. Maybe I'll ask if we can see a dietician too lol x


----------



## lj2245

Yeah definitely. Are you going to ask for Omeprazole for him?


----------



## Kaybee

Its funny you mention weaning Laura as I was just thinking it will be that time soon. :wacko:

Well I finally heard from my boss today and I am not too happy. I had initially said that i would take 6 months off so would be back near end september. I emailed asking if i could stay off until 18ish dec or there abouts when my smp ends and go back around 20 hrs per week until end of march then back to 31 hours I was doing.
Boss is saying can i come back end nov and do 5 hours per day and since he has approved new tax managers holidays for oct when i should have been back can i use (some) of the 10 keeping in touch days and cover for her. I know they are incredibly busy dec/jan time with tax returns but I will NEVER get this chance again to spend time with my babies....so fecked off. I guess it is only a few weeks earlier that i was planning, but they are MY weeks. Going to speak to CAB or ACAS and see what they say. He wants me to go in and discuss it and i have to apply for the flexible working. 

My next issue: my work pal is getting married early sept on a sunday. Me and the girls I am friends with at work have been invited to the reception. Partners not invited which is fine as dave can watch boys. I just dont know what to do about BF? I will be just over an hour away if there is any probs. I could ask my mum to have dylan but i would still be 40 mins away. I would leave as much EBM as possible, prob too much, but what about the feeds he misses?


----------



## Kaybee

Emma just tell the doc what you have just told us. I think you should still take him.


----------



## lj2245

How long are you planning on being away for? 

Sucks about your boss being a tosser. It's your Maternity Leave and you're entitled to take what you want. You can take up to a year and he can't say anything about it. You tell him when you're coming back, not the other way around!


----------



## bbymc

I had Ryan's mum over yesterday... Rant alert!!

I told her I was avoiding dairy - specifically cows milk protein, and told her why. She the. Tried to tell me I was wrong and that the problem is the lactose. I disagreed and explained about cmpa. Eventually she shut up.

Then, she said (to Lewis), 'I think your mummy is overreacting about this reflux. You don't have reflux at all do you?' I was like WTF!! She sees him once every 2 weeks, and mostly on a 'good day'. I cancel if its a 'bad day' I was actually raging!!

Then she turns round and says, ' yeah, you need to be watching your diet. You shouldn't be having... Or... And I'm going to keep going on at you because you should be giving Lewis water in this hot weather.' I was just like erm... No!! He will get enough fluid from me as long as I feed him on demand which I do. 

God she's a right bossy cow. I think I would know if Lewis has reflux. And I can eat and drink whatever the hell I like! It took all my willpower to keep my mouth shut, be polite and not tell her to F off and not come back!!


----------



## lj2245

Why did you keep your mouth shut? She didn't keep hers shut and obviously doesn't care about your feelings. I think it's time to start standing up to her properly otherwise she'll never know where the line is. I'm furious on your behalf. Thankfully Stephen's Mum wouldn't dare say anything like that to me. She stayed here last weekend so I could get some decorating done and the whole time she just kept saying 'Oh he's such hard work...he's just like his Daddy was at that age...it's exhausting'.


----------



## bbymc

Karen, you are allowed 9 months off before he can change your terms and conditions or hours. If you go back after that, he has to provide you with a job, but it doesn't need to be the same as you were in, pay, conditions and hours could be different. Whatever you do though, you are entitled to a full year if you want it. You just have to inform them of your intentions ( usually a least 28 days notice) and there's nothing he can do.

I have no idea what to do about missed feeds. Only solution I can think of is to take a pump and express. But that would be a right pain :-/ That's why I haven't been out yet. I can express but don't want to miss a feed incase it has an effect in my supply or (more likely) I end up full and sore.

I'm definitely gona still take Lewis to the docs. It will mean it goes on his records if nothing else.


----------



## Kaybee

Thats what i thought. I really dont want to meet with him because I will feel bad and trapped into a corner and will either agree to something i dont want or tell him to do one and jack. Just depends on my mood on the day! :wacko: def going to speak to someone first and get the facts on whats allowed. 

Think the wedding will finish around 1. The other girls were on about sharing a taxi but i think i will take the car and maybe stay until 10 or 11. It starts at 730 so I would be away from say back of 6 until just after midnight. 

Emma you need to say something to your MIL or she will just keep behaving like that. What a bitch though :grr:

My gran get robbed in her house today. Two of them. She had been doing gardening and gone in the house for a cuppa and one of the was at her front door distracting her and the other came in the back and took her purse out her bag. The police arrested two guys that they think did it. Thieving scum! I cant remember how old she is but she must be in her 80s!


----------



## bbymc

When I told Ryan about it that night he asked me the same thing. Lol even he thought I was stupid for not saying anythin. The only reason I didn't is cos I was filled with rage. I felt I better keep quiet cos if i didn't I was going to explode and say something I might have regretted.

It was all bad, but I can't stand her constantly talking to Lewis about me when I'm right there rather than asking to me. Lewis definitely has reflux. Does she think I'd make it up?? Fuck sake. Cow!!

I told her Lewis had a cold and she said oh well you need to make sure he was lying flat. I explained that she was wrong and that he still needs to be tilted but 5 mins later, I came in from hanging washing to her 'adjusting' his basket. Clearly trying to flatten it down.

I told her I didn't want to put lewis' shorts in the wash. 2 mins later I couldn't find them and found them when she left in the washing basket.

Total nightmare!!


----------



## Kaybee

The missing feeds is a pain. Kaiden was about 16 months before I had a night out :haha: i dunno what to do. Will be seeing hv again soon for his next lot of jabs so will see what she suggests.


----------



## lj2245

Oh no that's horrible :( Before I moved here to live with Stephen my house was broken into and although a lot of expensive things were taken, the worst part was knowing someone had been in your house. I didn't feel safe there after and it's a huge reason why I moved here instead of Stephen moving to be with me. I hope your Gran is ok and is being looked after. She must be terrified :( 

I have had 2 days out at the cinema and have been away 5 hours each time and have been ok. I BF Alex at Stephen's mums right before I left then he had expressed milk, then I fed him as soon as I got in and expressed the rest, then made sure to express again that night. He had 7 oz of expressed milk while I was gone and I made sure to express 7oz before I went to bed. I think as long as you express the same amount as he drinks that day your supply will still meet demand.


----------



## bbymc

Thieving *******s!! Opportunistic I guess. How folk can steal off old folk, I just dunno. At least it was just her purse though and she wasn't hurt. Glad they got the guys!


----------



## Kaybee

Hmmm see he tends to do a bit of cluster feeding before bed. My pump is electric too. Maybe he will have stopped feeding so much by then :shrug:

She is a bit shaken but totally understandable. She is usually quite careful but i think they must have seen she was in her garden and probably let her gaurd down cause she was just going back in the house for a wee break. What *******s though. My mum and my sister went out to see her and there were 3 police vans and police dogs. Glad they were taking it so seriously. Sorry, you were broken into as well Laura. We were when I was younger living at home and our car was stolen.


----------



## bbymc

That 2 days since ive stopped dairy and lewis has slept 8-4.30. Shame he then wants to get up at 6am. He used to go until 8. Still, what a difference from the last few weeks. Here's hoping we are back on track!  xx


----------



## lj2245

How are you all getting on?


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies.

Sorry I've not been on, the move was a bit stressful! However we're here in our new home and happy  John has gone off to annual camp with the Army Cadets for two weeks though so I'm on my own! We aren't getting the internet in til next Monday so I'm trying to access stuff on my phone. 

James has started sleeping for a 7 hour stretch at night! He's going down about 9pm and waking about 4.30am so I'm going to start pushing it back night by night til we get to 10.30ish, that way he should sleep til 6am and i can cope with that!

How are the boys? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Glad you're all settled Arlene. Bet youre counting the days till John comes home. How do you think you'll manage without john there? Ryan's going away with work for a week in August and I'm dreading it! Will be easier if james keeps up his 7 hours at night! !

Well, everything was going great and I managed to convince myself I was overteacting and imagining that lewis was better since I had gone off dairy. Not a clue why. Anyway I ate a bit of skye's (my niece) bday cake which was covered in butter icing. He was fine ( I thought), until today and hes been spewing loads again. Not as much as when I was eating dairy normally, but still, enough that thetes a really obvious difference. Tonight he was arcjing his back a lot too. So im back off dairy now lol. I would have thought it would have affected him much sooner though and be out of my system by now. Weird.

How are Alex and Dylan?


----------



## arlene

He's home on the 26th but he's only up at Barry Buddon which is just past Dundee. The kids are all going to M&Ds on Sunday so I'm either going to meet him somewhere or he's going to come home for the day. If James continues with sleeping well then I think I'll be ok. I'm now just at the other end of the village from my mum and she's off work this week so I have plenty of support. Going to take a wee trip into Glasgow as we got John Lewis vouchers from John's work and I need to buy a baby monitor. I'm not comfy sitting downstairs while James is asleep in his moses basket upstairs. 

Emma, at least now you know dairy has this effect on Lewis and to avoid it. Hopefully it's just a phase x


----------



## Kaybee

All the best in your new home Arlene. Thats great James is stretching out his sleep.

Emma did you take Lewis to the doc?

Dylan doing good except he today he has suffering from hellish trapped wind. I am wondering if its the red onions I have been having at lunch the last few days :shrug: he is really starting to love his jumperoo now though. I was trying to get a pic of him earlier but he was bouncing too much :haha: he can roll onto his right side now as well. Started in the last week.


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats good Karen. Im desperate to get lewis in his jumperoo. I tried him in his bumbo last week but hes not strong enough for it yet. 

I did take lewis to the doc but he just told me to keep doing what I'm doing lol. Bit of a pointless visit tbh. :-/


----------



## lj2245

Alex LOVES his Jumperoo. He's in it just now bouncing around with his arms flying about everywhere haha. He just worked out how to turn the elephant lol. He gets angry if the music stops and he can't get it going again hehe :) 

I'd love Stephen to go away for 2 weeks lol. I wouldn't need to do so much housework ;)

Alex rolled for the first time today. Right off my bed :dohh: Thankfully he's ok but what a time to roll! I guess I need to get a bed guard now!


----------



## bbymc

Lewis isn't rolling yet. I'm gona try our jumperoo later cos I was holding Lewis earlier and he was jumping about all over the place. I'm sure he'd manage he jumperoo now.

I'm paranoid about leaving Lewis on the couch or bed nowadays. Glad Alex is ok. You must have got a real fright finding him on the floor!


----------



## lj2245

I was standing next to him so managed to catch him lol. Still gave me a fright! I've warned Stephen not to leave him lying anywhere now as he has a habit of putting him on the changing unit then walking away to get his clothes. 

We are going to Blair Drummond Safari Park tomorrow. Yay :D 

I bet Lewis loves his Jumperoo! Alex can reach the ground no problem because he has really long legs but most folk put something under the baby like a yellow pages to begin with so they can bounce lol.


----------



## arlene

Aww, I always feel sad James isn't doing the same as the boys then remember he's a few weeks younger! I just bought him a fisher price gym mat down to £30 in mothercare. xx


----------



## bbymc

Well lewis seemed to like his Jumperoo.  He's been such a happy wee soul today but hes been throwing up spectacularly all day. We both went through several changes of clothes. Wracked my brains to think what ive been eating but ive had nothing out of the ordinary. I'm hoping its a crap day. He wasnt distressed though so that was a bonus.

How are you all?

I was going through lewis' clothes today and now have a mountain of stuff on his bedroom floor! Its ridiculous how much there is!!


----------



## lj2245

Emma, when I gave up dairy Alex was brilliant for 2 days then started spewing again and it turned out to be the oat milk I'd been drinking. Have you been using any substitutes? Alex is allergic to dairy, eggs, soya, wheat, oats, barley, gluten, corn, coconut, beef, beans, pulses, peas, berries and tomatoes. I've probably forgotten some things from that list but the paediatrician said they are all very common things to be allergic to and you usually find kids who are CMPA are allergic or intolerant to other things. Alex tends to follow a pattern of improving drastically for a few days after elimination before he starts spewing because of other things. 

Alex does still spew his because babies sometimes spew but I can tell the difference now. An allergic reaction is more violent and there's more of it, he gets a rash (sometimes just behind his ears) or eczema depending on what he's reacting to and his nappies are dirty more often and change colour and consistency.


----------



## bbymc

All ive been having instead is rice milk. I decided to avoid soya just in case. Ive been having a few free ftom things. That's really the only new things ive been having. I havent been recording what I eat (stupidly). I'm gona start tomorrow and see if I can figure it out. Cos yesterday was not 'normal' at all. Haven't seen any rash on him so thats a bonus.

Rank topic, but when alex spews is it just like milk or is it partially digested and lumpy, like proper sick?


----------



## bbymc

P.s. Thats turning into a hefty list of allergies! ! Well done for avoiding it all. Its hard enough when its just the one thing! ! It must feel great knowing you are getting in control of it all though! !


----------



## lj2245

I nearly had a total meltdown over a pork pie yesterday. I don't even like pork pies lol. All I ever seem to eat is rice. It's so difficult but so easy at the same time. If I'd had to do this for my sake I'd have cracked every day but its easy because its for the wee man! I hate seeing him be sick. 

His sickness depends on the reason. Mostly it's straight back up so its just white milk. If I lay him down without burping him properly and he has a reflux-y throw up its mostly water for some reason. 

Have you heard of pyloric stenosis? I doubt that's what Lewis has but not digesting food is a symptom so maybe you should check it out to be sure?


----------



## Kaybee

YAY for jumperoo's :haha:

:shock: Laura you must of got such a fright him rolling off the bed. 

Speaking of clothes. I have piles of too small clothes EVERYWHERE :haha: I gave 3 bin bags full back to my sister to sell/give away. I've put some bits on ebay too. Now I have a wee dilemma. My friend lost her husband to cancer at christmas. :cry: She has a wee boy the same age as Kaiden and she gave me a bag of her sons baby clothes for Dylan. Now I don't know what to do with them. Dave's cousin and my ex best friend are both having boys so I could pass them on but I am not sure if I should run it by her first :shrug: I kind of feel a bit nervous about contacting her about it. Dave said I should give them back but if I give stuff away I don't expect it back. I wouldn't really expect to be asked what to do with them after either but I read a thread on here once where somebody expected the stuff back...although that was maternity clothes I think so slightly different. So anyway, WWYD?


----------



## lj2245

I'd just ask her if she wanted them back. Saves her falling out with you for nothing lol. You could just say something like Thank you for the baby clothes, Dylan has grown out of them now. Would you like them back or shall I pass them on to another Mum to be? She may have promised them to someone else. Some folk are strange that way and would see it as a loan rather than a gift. 

I sent over £100 worth of stuff to my cousin yesterday and I'll be miffed if he doesn't offer me them back because the things are brand new lol, but I'm going to have more kids so my situation is different. When I'm done having kids I'll give all my things away but I'll make it clear I don't expect them back.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> I'd just ask her if she wanted them back. Saves her falling out with you for nothing lol. You could just say something like Thank you for the baby clothes, Dylan has grown out of them now. Would you like them back or shall I pass them on to another Mum to be? She may have promised them to someone else. Some folk are strange that way and would see it as a loan rather than a gift.
> 
> I sent over £100 worth of stuff to my cousin yesterday and I'll be miffed if he doesn't offer me them back because the things are brand new lol, but I'm going to have more kids so my situation is different. When I'm done having kids I'll give all my things away but I'll make it clear I don't expect them back.

Thanks for that. I know at the moment she thinks she wont have any more but she is younger than me so you never know. I would like to think that she will fall in love again and maybe have another baby.


----------



## bbymc

Yeah I think I'd just ask her if she wants them back. That way theres no risk of crossed wires and her expecting them back when you might have given them away. I dont think I would give anything away unless I wasnt going to use them again or want them back. Xx


----------



## bbymc

How you all doing? We're just back from a long weekend at the caravan  Lewis is spending his first night in his own room in his cot. Decided to keep the bumpers on cos he's miles away from them. If he wriggles in the night I'll take them off tomorrow. 

So, any thoughts on the royal baby name? Ryan thinks he'll be Andrew since they met in St Andrews. Good reasoning I thought 

I'm quite pissed off I ended up having a c section now cos ryan and I were talking today and ryan seriouslytold me he wants to have another baby and would start trying now if I wanted to. Never thought he would ever want to do that so soon. I'm gutted cos I would love to. Feel a bit mad saying that lol. Apparently we should wait at least a year :-( xx


----------



## lj2245

awk I was thinking about it and it would be difficult to conceive just now while bf full time anyway so don't feel too bad!


----------



## lj2245

I'm thinking they will name him Alexander....it would be sods law. Then my boy will be born in a year full of them and folk will think he was named after the Royal Baby lol!


----------



## bbymc

You all fed up posting on here? Lol. ;-) It's super quiet! Xx


----------



## lj2245

Lol I think it's the heat! We've all been enjoying the weather :)


----------



## bbymc

How are the babies? 

I've started taking lewis to a load of free classes. They all do free taster sessions so we've been going to them all lol. Monkey music, baby sensory, ceilidh kids... The library does a weekly 'rhyme time' session which is already free. That one seems to be his favourite  x


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan doing great. Think he wants to get moving though. Such a wriggler. I think most classes round here only run when the school is on. Kaiden never took to rhyme time. He was older when he first went but just wanted to run round and play with ALL the books lol. He has never been one for sitting for long.


----------



## lj2245

Alex is doing good. We are in Blackpool just now :)


----------



## Kaybee

Hiiii. How are we all getting on? We are doing good. Sure Dylan is teething. Got some ashton powders at the chemist but typically things seem to have settled so not tried them yet. 

Dylan has started showing an interest in what I am eating so I am going to try get a copy of the BLW book and read up on that. Kaiden was TW but had loads of finger foods. We never did pre loaded spoons though so definitely getting a bigger splash mat for the floor. Can't believe another couple of months and he will be getting weaned :shock:

I have a meeting with my boss when the schools go back. Seriously not looking forward to it. :-( 

Oh, I got myself a sleep bra. AH. MAZ. ING! wish I'd got one sooner. I have a top tip though if you run out of breast pads DON'T try make do with toilet paper.....it sticks in little bits and is a PITA to get it off. Especially when Dylan decided that although he was fine moments before he is now absolutely starving and must be fed right now!! :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I used toilet paper once. Big mistake lol.

I'm sure your meeting with your boss will be ok. You are entitled to more time off if you want it. Hopefully he'll understand. After the experience I had with my work though I totally understand why you're a bit worried. 

I'm seriously considering just getting on and having #2 as soon as possible ratger than waiting so I can still get mat leave and not have to be in my work much. They'll probably want to kill me if I did that but I don't really care now. If I don't do that I'm going to quit anyway. Either way I'm going to have to have a nerve wracking convo with my boss. Its months away and I'm worried about it already lol so I feel for you Karen! 

Lewis had a terrible day on Friday and im sure its his teeth. I gave him the powder but he only calmed down after calpol. He was ok the next day though. There's nothing visible yet. Can you see anything yet? 

Lewis is showing interest in people eating now too. Its fascinating to watch! My sis in law did BLW with my youngest niece. Think I'm gonna do that with lewis. Seems easier. I'm looking forward to getting started but I'm gona wait till he's 6 months. I am a bit tempted to try earlier tho to see if it helps with his sleeping! 

Was thinking about another meet up soon. Thoughts??


----------



## bbymc

I got a mothercare sleep bra ages ago but I don't like it cos it doesnt hold the breast pads very well and I end up wet lol. 

Which ones did you get? ?


----------



## Kaybee

I am dreading it. He said in the email they want me back end nov at latest and I want the full 39 weeks up to 18 dec or about. They shut on xmas eve for nearly 2 weeks and I was going to suggest using my hols for that last bit in dec and going back in the new year.....guessing that won't be happening :haha: Just worried that if I say I'm not coming back until then they wont agree to my reduced hours. Don't really want to go in for the sep/oct cover either but feel like I have too. I know I don't but its just getting put in that position and then worry it will be held against me. Maybe I should have # 3......does dave really need to know lol!

Poor Lewis. Teething is no fun. Dylan has a little like hole in his bottom gum but doesn't seem to be bothering him today. :thumbup: He has been trying to blow raspberries today though - drool going all directions. He is quite pleased with himself though :haha:

I plan to wait until 6 months as well for weaning unless he steals food from one of us before then. I started giving Kaiden baby rice at 20 weeks but it didn't help his sleep AT ALL!

It was an Emma something sleep bra off amazon. I use lansinoh breast pads & they are quite good at staying put. 

Meeting up would be good. A week day would probably be better for me as less chance of dave needing the car.


----------



## lj2245

I typed a big reply yesterday but it's not there now :( We just changed internet to BT and it keeps cutting out :(

Alex has been showing signs of teething for well over a month now. His gums are all inflamed and sore looking and he's constantly chewing on his hands and anything else he can get a hold of! I got him a Gummee Glove and Sophie the Giraffe and he loves both. 

He's also been showing interest in food. I'm not sure what to do about weaning. I guess I'll have a better idea when I see the dietician on the 18th. I used TW with Shaun (he was weaned at 14 weeks - shocking nowadays but was advised to by the HV) and his first foods were pureed carrot and turnip. I like the idea of BLW but don't fancy waiting until he's 6 months as I'm sure food will help his reflux. He actually swiped a bit of banana off me in Blackpool. We were all sitting round the breakfast table, Alex in a highchair, and I was eating a banana and put it down on his tray to clean drool from his face and he grabbed it and went straight to his mouth with it! He does that with everything right enough. I let him chew on it a bit as I knew he wouldn't be able to swallow it just yet. He's still tongue thrusting. I figure the principles of BLW are that baby is ready for weaning when he/she can feed him/herself....Alex is just about there lol! 

I wear nothing but Mothercare sleep bras. I am a 38F/G and they are so comfy. I wear them all day and all night lol. I don't use breastpads any more. I only leak if I'm feeding Alex and the other boob isn't in a bra. It's a bit worrying because I think my supply is too low now. Alex has been on my boob constantly the past few days. My boobs always feel totally empty and Alex is raging about it lol. I ended up giving him 8oz I had in the freezer and managed to express 5oz while he was drinking it and he drank that 5oz straight after :| It's like he's starving. Either he's not getting enough from me or he's having one hell of a growth spurt. I've been worried about diminishing supply for a while. My diet is so bad and really seems to be affecting it.


----------



## Kaybee

Laura we had that problem when we switched to BT as well. Drove me mental!!

I was thinking about the gummee glove & sophie and then went on amazon and totally forgot and got other stuff. (bad mummy! :haha:) Which is better do you think?

I was wondering what you would do about weaning Alex as its not going to be as straightforward although I guess he will get what you are having? I plan on waiting until 6 months but if Dylan is ready before then that is fine. I think he will be sooner too as he is so interested in what we are eating & am happy to follow his lead. When can they get cooled boiled water in a cup? I can't remember, but when I was getting the last load of jags he got a sippy cup from the HV. 

I've noticed that around every 7-10 days maybe it feels like Dylan is permanently attached to my boob. Was thinking it was growth spurt or teeth or both. Maybe even just thirstier with the heat :shrug: it sure would be easier if they could just tell us :haha: My boobs leak loads and most feeds if he unlatches I have milk spraying all directions. And of course he is interested in whats going on around him now so that happens a lot. :haha: My right boob has always been his fave but today and yesterday he has not been keen on my left one at all. Its getting a bit hard.


----------



## lj2245

I think I might have to go see the doctor about my milk :( He hasn't had any milk in well over an hour and my boobs are still totally empty. If I hand express there isn't much coming out at all. I think I need something to boost my supply. I haven't had a full feeling for weeks. 

I think the Gummee Glove is best for now as he's not so coordinated and keeps poking his eye with Sophie but I think when he's better at holding things Sophie will be better. I wish I'd got him the glove weeks ago. He's had it just over a week now and loves it. I got a spare teething ring so he will always have one in the fridge. I bought it direct from the Gummee Glove site as it was cheaper than Amazon. Sophie was cheapest on Amazon. 

I got him these Lamaze things that strap round each wrist and have wee sock things for his feet with toys attached. Looks like I got them just at the right time as Alex discovered his feet the other day and the bright ladybirds and butterflies attached to his wrists and feet have given him no end of amusement :) Stephen says they are a bit too girly but I caught him putting them on Alex yesterday :haha:

I was thinking yesterday that we should arrange another meeting :) Now the babies are less 'newborn' it would be lovely to have them all together :) Alex can sit in a highchair so I'd be happy with F&B's again but the scout place was great too if you would prefer there? 

How good are Jumparoos? Alex totally loves his. He's in his just now, screeching away with excitement. The dog isn't too keen on the noise! 

I got an ERF carseat and it has this newborn insert that is says you need to use until 6 months as it holds baby's head in place. The problem is Alex is already a bit of a tight fit in 6-9 month clothes and it's a squeeze getting him in. His head is the size of a 4 month old baby's though (it's like a pea on a mountain) so it's the only part of his body that actually fits in the seat with the insert in. I was considering taking it out but its purpose is to secure his head and although he's big, he's still only 4 months old. Do you think it will be ok without it? I have kept him in his newborn carseat for now but he's waaaaay too heavy to lug about in that now. 

Do any of you have a bumbo? I have one for Alex but can't use it because sitting totally upright like that makes him sick. I think it's because his nappy digs in and gives him heartburn.


----------



## Kaybee

I think it is normal for some ladies to loose the full feeling once feeding is established but I would say if you are worried about it and feel that its not right then you should see about getting something. I know some ladies say fenugreek is good for upping supply but one of my friends LO has a severe nut allergy and fenugreek apparently is from the nut family as she found out. I think you mentioned that you/ Alex can't have one kind of nut but could be wrong :shrug:

Those hands and feet toys sound fun. We have a bumbo and find its really handy plus I can stick it under the pushchair and take it out with us when we go visiting etc. Shame Alex doesn't get on well in it. Maybe once he is a wee bit bigger? The jumperoo is brill! I keep catching Kaiden in it :haha:

F&B's is fine with me as I know where I am going. Sure I would find the scout hall if that's better for everyone else though. 

I am not sure about the car seat. I think it goes by weight rather than size so I would keep the insert in at least until his head doesn't need the same support. Sure that ERF seats are all about protecting the neck/head area so that would be my thinking. I know what you mean about lugging the car seats around though. They are so heavy in them.


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, meant to ask how do your babies sleep during the day? Dylan has lately just been having wee power naps between 20 & 45 mins max. It doesn't seem that often either..will try count them out tomorrow and see.


----------



## bbymc

I dont get any 'full' feeling now. But I spray everywhere when Lewis is being nosey lol. So I'm not worried. I think its normal not to feel full this far into bf. Could you express between feeds? That upped my supply loads!

I think you should leave the head support in the car seat as long as possible. It wont be long before he doesnt need that much support anyway. We were just discussing lewis' car seat. I can barely lift him now. We're looking into which ERF one to buy. What one did you get? 

We've got a bumbo. Lewis loves it! Not as keen on the jumperoo tho. He only likes it for very short periods. Think I'm gona try him in a door bouncer. 

So whats a gummee glove? I was just going to buy a sophie after my sister in law recommended it.

I don't mind where we meet either. I've not tried lewis in a highchair yet. If he is ok in one then I'm happy with F&B again. 

Karen Lewis started napping like that and I had no clue what was going on. Then I realised he was under tired. All I did was increase his awake time by 15-30 mins and he started napping his usual 1 1/2 hours again. What happened was, he was undertired so catnapped for 30 mins or so then he'd be overtired and not able to stay asleep at his next nap. I got mega pissed off cos he was so grumpy. As soon as I increased his awake time he went back to normal.


----------



## lj2245

I tried expressing too but there's not much coming out and Alex is so hungry I'm having to give him that too. I've had him on my boob constantly for days and it hasn't increased. I've felt my supply decreasing for a few weeks now though and I think it's because my diet is so poor.

The problem with the head support is it's a whole body thing and he doesn't fit in the car seat with it in. My choices are to put him in the ERF without the support or keep him in the infant seat until he's 6 months.


----------



## Kaybee

I will try keep him awake a bit longer and see if that helps. 

If it were me I would keep him in the infant seat until he doesnt need the support but just leave the seat fixed in the car to save having to carry the extra weight. We will shortly be at that stage as it will get too heavy for me.


----------



## lj2245

The autobase doesn't fit in the new car so I have to faff about with seatbelts every time lol.

Alex has only ever catnapped during the day. Lucky if he sleeps an hour in total between 8am and 8pm!


----------



## bbymc

I think I would keep him in the infant car seat for now. Just don't carry him in it. 

Do you still have the stuff you got for alex from the doc? It increases your supply if you take it does it not? Why not try that? 

Lewis had about an hour on friday and it was hell. He usually has 3 1 and a half hour naps. Hes in a cycle of 2 hours awake, 1.5 asleep then a feed. He only moved onto 2 hours awake last week.

How much does dylan sleep?


----------



## lj2245

How's he sleeping at night now? Alex does 12 hours at night with a 10 min feed at 3am so I don't mind him not sleeping so much during the day. He catnaps after every feed for 10-20 mins.


----------



## bbymc

Aw that's great. With a dream feed still?

Lewis goes from 7 to anywhere between 11.30 and 3am. Recently its been 7-11.30 then 11.50-3.00 then 3.30-6.30. Pretty crap these days. I don't mind the feeds so much, but I can't handle the 6.30am start to our day.

We have tried an earlier bedtime, a later bedtime, shorter naps in the day, fobbing him off with the dummy instead of feeding him every time he wakes, having Ryan go in so he doesn't expect a feed, ignoring him (since he never gets too upset)...I'm out of ideas.


----------



## bbymc

Omg... Ryan was just reading me a txt his cousin sent him. It said that his cousin was planning to propose to his gf this month. He then went on to read his reply.... 'No way, that's great cuz. I'm planning to propose to Emma this month too'.... It was out before he realised what he'd said. I just acted as if I hadn't heard that part lol. AWKWARD!!

Kinda feel a bit crap that I know that now lol. God, there's no pleasing me eh! Lol


----------



## Kaybee

OMG Emma!! Lol, sorry. Do you think he will put it off again now?

Dylan usually sleeps between 6 & 9 hours. Mostly 7 though. Now and then I have a few nights when he will be up a few times. Normally he starts fussing for bed around 9 and sometimes it might take until 10 or 1030 before he properly settles. When he wakes I usually just pop him in bed next to me and we cosleep. Sometimes he will wake again around half 6 for a wee feed and usually we are up at around 8. Kaiden usually waking us then. Although the whole house was up today at 630. Dave was up then to go to glasgow, kaiden woke up for the toilet and wouldnt believe it was still bedtime and with his foghorn yapping woke dylan :dohh: i cant complain about dylans sleeping it has always been good really.


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I bloody hope not. We will have been together 6 years on sept 1st. He might do it then.

Dylan's a wee star. Lewis used to wake at 8. I dunno what changed. He used to always miss a feed so go from 7-3.30 without feeding. But he's picked that feed back up again. Soooo annoying! I would love a wee 8-8 night lol. Wishful thinking I know lol


----------



## lj2245

I had stopped the dreamfeed. Before I stopped it he was waking at 4 for a feed so he's an hour earlier now but I think I'm going to start it again and see if I can get my supply up. I just fed him there so we will see how he goes! He's been a great sleeper ever since I sorted his reflux out. I always knew he was an easy baby really! Lol. When he wakes (2:59am every night) I usually feed him and bring him into bed with me after as he's out for the count and a nightmare to wind so needs held on his side. He sometimes fusses a little around 6ish (grabbing my face and flailing his arms about) but I can usually get him to nod off again until anything between 8 and 9:30 by giving him a dummy and patting his bum! 

Oh fluff Emma!!! That's bloody typical. He's been putting it off for ages so it will be a perfect surprise and he's gone and done that. Well done for acting dumb. He probably felt awful the poor guy. I bet he felt sick!! What a guy thing to do lol!! At least you know it's imminent!! Best get your nails done so you can show off your rock :)


----------



## lj2245

I completely overuse exclamation marks. I just realised.


----------



## bbymc

How did you get on with alex last night?

Lewis was down at 7.30 then up at 11.30, 3.30 and amazingly 7 rather than the usual 6am. He still seemed shattered tho so I just acted like it was still night abd he went back down til 9am!! Amazing! !

I ordered a gummee glove last night. Its ideal for lewis just now. Hes forever eating his hands!

Lewis clearly likes his bumbo as a toilet lol. Every time he's in it he loudly fills his nappy lol.

Lewis is definitely catching up on alex btw. He's starting to need 6-9 months. Mostly for length. He doesn't get that from me!! Lol x


----------



## lj2245

:haha: That's some growth spurt your boy is having!! I'm sure Alex's growth has slowed right down but as I'm not allowed to get him weighed I can't be sure. 

The dreemfeed was a stupid idea. I ended up co-sleeping all night because he wouldn't burp and was waking up as soon as I put him on his back each time. I tried for over an hour then just took him in with me. He slept until 3:30, down at 3:40 then back up at 8 again. Wasn't worth all the hassle for an extra half an hour before I had to get up with him in the night! He did go back to sleep at 9 until 11 with me on the couch though :) He's now in his Jumperoo having a ball. 

Stephen got fined for driving in a bus lane in Edinburgh. The man is a fluffing idiot!


----------



## lj2245

Alex and his Gummee Glove :)
 



Attached Files:







1081231_10151480427431580_25934218_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bbymc

Aw thats a shame. Maybe just express the dream feed then?

The gummee glove looks huge!! Looks like hes enjoying it tho. 

Lewis has just ballooned lol. He's chubby but sooo long now. What length is alex?


----------



## lj2245

67cm 

The glove is smaller than it looks lol. Bad angle!!


----------



## bbymc

Well Lewis was 59.5 at his 8 week check, having grown from 50cm. So I would estimate that he is at least 70cm now  Any clothes that say 68-69cm are too short lol.


----------



## lj2245

Stringbean of a boy lol! Alex is 98th centile for length too! Lewis must be off the charts.


----------



## bbymc

I have no idea. I haven't actually measured him. I just know most clothes in his size are too short. Next stuff is ok though. I'm going to measure him tomorrow. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I put a big sheet of lining paper on the floor against the wall and lay Alex on it and drew a line where his feet were then measured it lol. Not sure how accurate it is bit it follows the 98th centile line on his chart so I'm happy enough! 6-9 month clothes are still baggy enough on Alex but they are stretched to the limit in length and mostly everything he has is from next :( all his bodysuits and sleep suits are next ones. His feet are too big for them too. He's not been wearing them long so I don't want to have to move him up to 9-12 already! He was in a next romper suit thing today and the legs only went half way down his shins. They have knee and elbow patches that were totally in the wrong place lol. 

I think someone sprinkled our babies with miracle grow!! :haha:


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on in frickin ages, it's been manic!! 

Well we got the house move done!! Absolutely loving the new place, my mum is now a 2 minute drive away and it's great having her so close. We've got so much space now and a front and back garden for the dogs, it's fab! We're getting James' cot set up in his room this weekend as I think he'll be too long for his moses basket in a couple of weeks. He's now 15 weeks and weighing 16lbs 6ozs! He's not getting his 12 week jabs for another two weeks though cos of the move and waiting on notes being sent through etc so I'm a wee bit worried about that but he seems fine. John was away to annual camp for two weeks with the army cadets about 2 days after we moved as well so I had to unpack on my own. James seemed to settle into a routine when John was away though. He has a bath between 9-9.30, has his last bottle and is down by 10.15 at the latest, wakes 2.30-3.30 for his dummy and that's usually him until at least 6am. Hopefully he'll sleep right through soon! 

Glad to hear the boys are all doing well! They all seem to be thriving! How are you finding they like the jumperoo? I've bid for one on ebay cos I don't really want to pay full price for it. We have a play gym for James but he sometimes gets annoyed if he's not sitting up. 

I've decided to start on Tesco diets again, I lost weight after having James but seem to be putting it back on again :-( I'm starting as an Avon rep again as of tonight so hoping to get allocated some streets in the village and start pounding the streets with James in his pram while I do deliveries! 

Have any of you had the babies swimming yet? We've decided to take James to Xcite at Livingston this weekend. I want John to come with me to help before I try and take him swimming on my own! 

Emma, that's great that Ryan is going to propose!!!!! How exciting!! Just play dumb and hopefully he'll think you didn't hear him lol. 

I promise I won't be so long before replying again next time lol. Life was just a wee bit nuts. xx


----------



## bbymc

Glad the move went well. It's amazing moving to a a bigger place. We loved it too. Although we have filled it to bursting already lol. Well done for unpacking on your own with James to look after too. Must have taken AGES!

We've had Lewis swimming twice. It was much better this time cos he can hold his head up now. We were twirling him round, dunking him under and everything. He just took it all in his stride. We are starting water babies in a few weeks too. I'd say, you would manage without John if you needed to but it might be quite tricky. Lewis gets cold so you need to work fast. It's easier if there are two of you!

I've been on a diet for 2 weeks. I've lost weigh and gained it again lol x


----------



## arlene

How did Lewis get on at swimming today Emma? I saw the pic on facebook, he looked bushed! I ended up paying £12 for a wetsuit from mothercare for James. It's a bit steep considering he won't be in it for that long. 

How is Jappacakes going Laura? I love the name!! 

I signed up for tesco diets again. Start tomorrow!! Managed to get allocated about 100 houses for Avon so once I get the books for the new campaign I'm going to start handing them out. Tesco diets says my ideal weight is 11st 1lbs, considering I'm 15st 11lbs it seems like a lot!! I know it'll be worth it in the end though. Xx


----------



## bbymc

Wow £12?! I paid £9 for a sunsuit with a hat. Had to buy a happy nappy aswell though for our waterbabies classes. That was a tenner. 

Lewis really enjoyed the swimming today. He's getting more comfortable. I got him giggling a few times this time. Hes so interested in everything when we are there. It must be physically and mentally exhausting for him. This time he managed to get changed before falling asleep. Last time he fell asleep on me while in the showers lol!

Good luck with the diet. Mine is going terribly lol.

Your cakes look awesome laura! I think you should bring some next time we meet up ;-)

Speaking of which, when's good for you all to meet? Xx


----------



## arlene

Yeah Emma I got it in Mothercare. It's just a wee wet suit, not integrated nappy or anything. Think I missed all the swimwear in the supermarkets, otherwise I would have got one there! 

We're kinda busy going into September, I'm doing a show at the end of the month and need to rehearse 3 times a week from the start of September. Work out a date that suits you guys, let me know and I'll do my best to make it. Midweek during the day is probably better for us. xx


----------



## bbymc

How long did it take for your gummee glove to arrive laura? Mine still hasnt came yet! :-(


----------



## lj2245

Only a few days. Did you order it from gummee glove or amazon?

Jappacakes is going well :) I'm hoping it will do well enough so I don't need to get a job but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## bbymc

I reckon if you invest in advertising and watch your pricing, you're onto a winner!

I ordered off of gummee glove. :-/


----------



## lj2245

MIght be best to email them and ask? Mine came about 2 or 3 days after ordering. I remember thinking it wouldn't come in time for Blackpool and it did.


----------



## bbymc

I've emailed. They better get back to me!!


----------



## Kaybee

Arlene glad you are all settled into your new house.

Emma, no proposal yet? 

Dylan loves the swimming pool as well. I got him a sophie the giraffe and he seems to quite like it. I was a naughty mummy yesterday and let him have a stick of cucumber which he gummed. Thought it might be nice on his gums too.

Laura how is your supply now?

So, I am sitting here trying not to cry. I have a meeting with my boss tomorrow. I emailed him this morning saying I couldn't complete the flexible working application but basically was looking to do approx 20 hours per week until end march. The reason I don't want to do the application form is because I really don't know what to put in it. It asks about what I want & why and then the guilt trip starts by asking how I think it will affect my work and colleagues. What can I say to that? Erm maybe I will just take the whole year off and see how that affects them. I mean its not as though I am asking for reduced hours for a laugh...I'm not ready to leave my baby yet. He also said that he doesn't think 20 hours will be enough per his email of whatever date saying 25 hours. He didn't say 25 hours he said 5 hours per day which I took to mean over 4 days. So now I don't know what to do. Dave is looking for a full time job, but there aint that many going. If he had one I would defo be saying I will take the year. I was planning on telling a wee porkie tomorrow and say that dave is working already and that's why I can't use my keeping in touch days to go in and cover for someone at end sep as it will cost me £64 per day for the nursery for the 2 boys. Was going to offer to do some at home but feel like saying stuff it tbh. Spoke to my mum and she is all 'you don't want to loose your job' and really,I just don't care just now. Is that normal?


----------



## lj2245

There are more important things that your job. I know it's easy to say but he sounds like a right tool. Do you have a HR dept? If so, I'd deal with them and not your boss. Do you have someone to go into the meeting with you tomorrow? A colleague, friend or union rep? Someone to make sure your rights are fought for. 

Do what's best for your family. That's not always having a great job. I gave up my career when I had Shaun because I was still expected to work 70+ hours a week. I had a lot less money but I got to raise my wee boy instead of paying someone else to do it and that was well worth counting the pennies for.


----------



## Kaybee

We do have an HR dept and they are letting my boss deal with at as when I initially contacted him saying I have changed my mind I want to take 39 weeks instead of 6 months he said that he would prefer me to come back at the end of nov latest. HR know that its up to me and if I want to take 39 weeks to 18 dec then its up to me I think that's why they have left it for him. Of course it will be down to him if I can reduce my hours too. I think if it was any other time of year he would agree. Dec & Jan at my work are manic. Having said that though there are 12 or 13 offices across scotland...I am sure they would manage. What would they do if I stay off until march? 

I will just be glad to get this meeting over with tomorrow.


----------



## lj2245

Just be firm and say you'll be back at the end of 9 months and want to do 20 hours and if he doesn't want to accommodate you you'll just need to take your full year. I hate when companies try and take advantage of people. Grr!!


----------



## Kaybee

Do you want to come with me Laura :haha:

Part of me is thinking just to agree to 25 hours the now and hope I can find another PT job & not have to go back at all.


----------



## bbymc

Awww karen :-( 

My advice would be to do what you feel is right and dont worry about your job. Easy for me to say I know but I reckon if you do that you won't regret it. If you do what you feel pressured to do then you might. I think you should go through your HR dept rather than your boss if you can. Maybe rearrange the meeting until you can get someone to go with you for support? And as evidence incase he tries to pressure you.

Pressures from your boss are no fun . that's why I went on mat leave so early. I really feel for you! You can't lose your job over it tho. Thats illegal.


----------



## lj2245

Ill go with you if I'm allowed aye. They won't take the p out of you while I'm there lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Its just so difficult when you are there face to face. I am better at sticking up for others than myself. :wacko: 

thanks for the advice girls. I don't want to ask anyone in the office to come in with me as I don't want it to be awkward for them. I'd ask my mum but she would probably say that she agrees with him or something. I'd take dave but he'd probably give my notice in for me :haha: Laura thanks for the offer but I'd rather meet up with you again under happier circumstances. Which reminds me we need to get that organised.


----------



## lj2245

Don't go alone. You'll be fed to the wolves. Take dave, surely it's a good thing if he does that? You can be a SAHM :)


----------



## Kaybee

I will just go on my own, well with dylan too and see what happens. I will just say what i can manage and its up to him then i guess. Part of me thinks agree to the 25 hours and get another job before then or just say i will stay off until march. The only reason i was going back at 39 weeks is my WTC will stop after that and I wont be classed as working..although i dont think its actually that much i get. Will check later and that might help make up my mind.


----------



## Kaybee

Oh crap, i was forgetting i wont get smp after 39 weeks either.


----------



## lj2245

Won't you get full housing benefit and council tax benefit though? You may be better off financially. Speak to a benefits adviser!


----------



## Kaybee

I dont know if i would right away though. Would they not see it as giving up a job and i would need to wait 6 months or something. 

I will have a look around online.


----------



## bbymc

Watch that, my uncle was being made to work ridiculous hours so he quit. Then he didn't get any benefits cos he chose to leave. Xx


----------



## bbymc

I forgot to say, Ryan told me he was gona be home late from work the other day and when I asked why he said, with a huge grin, ' oh, I've just gotta do something.' Lol. I didn't probe but I think he was going to get a ring lol


----------



## lj2245

Its happening!!!! Eek!!! How exciting :D

Karen, I think it's 6 weeks but check with a benefits adviser because its maybe different when you have kids and its technically constructive dismissal.


----------



## Kaybee

Thank you so much for your support yesterday, it really helped.

So went in to see my boss this morning, and will admit to feeling quite nervous especially when he starts yapping on about how much they are looking forward to me coming back and basically how fab I am :haha: anyway, i said i couldnt complete the form for flexible working as really i only put 20 hours per week as thats the least i thought they would agree to and was actually thinking of taking the full year. He was really good and said he totally understood and could we meet in the middle by starting back 6 jan doing 25 hours per week for five weeks to get jan out the way and then i can do 20 hours per week until mid march. We can try it out and if its not working for me we can review it at the time. He filled the form in for me and i took it away to have a think about. So glad its over. Now just need to keep FX dave gets a FT job soon and i can help them out with Jan and then be a SAHM with a wee job in next or something :haha:


----------



## Kaybee

Eeeeeee how exciting emma. Wonder when he will do it?


----------



## bbymc

Aw Karen that's great. You must be so relieved! Sounds like it went way better than you thought as well! Now you can relax and enjoy the time off with the boys!!

All this talk of work makes me nervous about my work. It's ages before I'm thinking about going back, but I really don't want to go back at all. I feel sick thinking about it!

I think I will have 53 days holiday to take which is about 10 weeks. So I'm thinking, if I go back, then take all my hols, I'll only have to work 2 weeks (hopefully p/t) in order to cover the minimum 3 months I'm obliged to go back for so I don't need to pay back the maternity pay they gave me. After that I'll still need to work, but not there. It's either that or continue to work there so I get mat pay for the next baby. :-/ I dunno what's best!

I dunno when he's gona propose. Whenever it is though, it'll be far from a surprise lol x


----------



## arlene

Karen I'm glad everything went so well with your boss today! At least better than you expected anyway. I think half the time we think things will be worse than they are and that's what's so stressful!! 

Emma hopefully Ryan will propose soon! Do you guys have anything coming up that he might use to propose? 

Jappacakes seems to be going really well Laura! Xx


----------



## bbymc

We have nothing planned. But we will have been together for 6 years on 1st September so it might be then. Who knows.

I've already emailed the place we want to get married to see what dates they have left lol x


----------



## lj2245

haha, brilliant! When are you hoping for?


----------



## bbymc

Not sure. Probs dec. jan. or Feb. depends if we can realistically get it all sorted by then lol x


----------



## Kaybee

You are going to have it all organised just waiting on the formality of getting the proposal :haha: what will you dress lewis in?


----------



## bbymc

Definitely a kilt. I reckon the whole thing will be very scottish. Wouldn't dress him in anythin else. Plus, that would be super cute lol.

We've had loads planned for about 2 years lol. Just can't do anything without the proposal lol x


----------



## Kaybee

Aww he will be super cute in a wee kilt. My friend had her DS in a kilt when she got married. He was nearly 2 at the time. Was soo cute.


----------



## arlene

My nephew was in a kilt when my brother and SIL got married. 2 and a half a uber cute!! 

I won a Jumperoo on ebay last night for James! Got it for £32 which I thought was pretty good! How do the boys like them? Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Thats a good price arlene. I paid 40 for mine and dylan LOVES it!


----------



## bbymc

Lewis likes it for about 5 mins lol. Then he gets fed up lol x


----------



## lj2245

Alex would stay in his all day if you let him!! He loves it. Ours was £100 :| I didn't pay for it though, Stephens stepmum did.


----------



## arlene

Cool, I'm hoping Jamesy will like it! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Laura, I found some porridge and other foods you could give Alex...

https://www.ulula.co.uk/shop/baby-food-listing.php?CatID=186


----------



## lj2245

Cool :) I've just been giving him a little baby rice mixed with banana, mango, pear, etc. he's only taking a few spoons.


----------



## lj2245

Did your gummee glove arrive? We lost Sophie the giraffe. Disaster!!


----------



## bbymc

Yeah it came. They emailed me today in response the the email I sent days ago. Great customer service that is!

Lewis seems to like it. Definitely better than sophie for now since he just whacks himself in the face with Sophie just now lol.

He had his third jags today. Wee scone. Totally knew what was coming with the second one this time and tensed and started crying before the hv got near him. Poor wee soul. 

I've totally noticed that if I try and keep lewis up a bit when he's tired at bedtime, he starts screaming blue murder and stops ( and starts smiling) as soon as I start his bedtime routine. It's quite funny. It's like he's thinking ' thank god, I'm exhausted' and practically falls into bed lol. Shame it doesn't mean he sleeps all night though lol x


----------



## lj2245

Alex is the same lol. He goes mental until he hears his bath running then he's all giggles again lol. It's like sheer relief that the day is over lol.


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan is the same about bedtime. Although the last couple of weeks his sleep has been terrible. Thinking of trying him with some baby rice. What time of day do you feed them?


----------



## bbymc

I give lewis his in between his second last and last feed so he's hungry but not starving and it wont affect the amount he takes at his last feed.

Funny how they all get so excited about bed time lol. Lewis' sleep hasnt been great either. Although, because ive been staying at my parents this week I stupidly started feeding lewis every time he woke up even if it had only been a short time just so he wouldn't scream and wake them. Now hes waking ever 2 hours for a feed. What an idiot eh? Lol. Total nightmare!


----------



## lj2245

I feed Alex in the morning right after his 2nd feed at about this time of day. That way he's still getting all his milk. He usually only takes a wee bit to be fair. I might give him a little at dinner time too after a couple of weeks. He doesn't have a tongue thrust reflex and can feed himself so I figure he's ready :) 

Are your babies as desperate to sit up as Alex is? He is always trying to pull himself into a sitting position. He managed it yesterday and after about half a second fell forward lol. His face was on his wee feet! I don't like him sitting upright with his legs out infront of him for long because it makes him sick but he loves it. Typical! The position he's in in the Jumperoo is perfect, upright but legs down. I sit him on my knee like that. 

Emma, have you tried increasing Lewis's milk feeds during the day? I read somewhere that if a baby gets all the milk they need during the day they stop looking for it as much at night and are happy to have a dummy. Not sure how true that is or if it was written by an 'expert' with no kids of their own lol. Alex gets one feed during the night and both of us are happy with that for now. The day he had a full bf then 14 oz in a bottle then another bf in the space of 6 hours was the time he STTN lol!!


----------



## bbymc

I originally was feeding him every 3 hours but I changed it to every 3.5-4 hour a few weeks ago. Everything seemed to be going fine and he was only waking twice, that changed to once for a few days after I started the porridge but now its worse than ever. He's up loads and then when we get up he's looking to nap after about 45 mins.

I still feed him whenever he wants during the day. Recently that's been anywhere between 2-4 hourly. I had heard that if he doesn't get as much at night he will take more in the day so I started giving one side only when he wakes at night and last night I gave him nothing if he woke sooner than 3 hours from the previous feed. He complained for 5 mins but did go back to sleep. I'm hoping it will be easier tonight.

It's been pretty tough since Ryan has been away this week. I'm shattered!!


----------



## bbymc

I've been expressing this week so I can go out on sat night. I've only expressed 280mls so far. How much would your boys take at a feed of EBM? 14oz is loads more than I thought I'd need for one feed :-/


----------



## lj2245

He had 8oz and was crying with hunger an hour later (according to Stephen) so I expressed another 6 oz and he wolfed it down. This was the day I had my 6 hours to myself supposedly lol. Usually if I'm going out and taking bottles of ebm with me he has 8oz every 4 hours. 

Where is Ryan?


----------



## bbymc

Hmmm, that's 230mls (ish). I was only going to give 150mls per feed. Better express more incase.

I wonder if he's getting fed enough then.

Ryan is up in Tain working in the Glenmorangie distillery for the week.


----------



## bbymc

I gave lewis some porridge this morning. I decided to make more than I thought he would take rather than less to make sure he got enough. It seemed like masses! Anyway he wolfed down the lot. Do you think he would take that much even if he wasnt hungry?


----------



## lj2245

I've been thinking about your question all day and I'm still not sure :( I cant even work out my own 2! Alex can take or leave the solids and will only take them if he can feed himself and its only a wee bit he takes. Shaun was the opposite. He'd inhale whatever you gave him and would keep on eating and eating anything and everything as long as you kept shovelling it in. He LOVED his food. His very first meal was wholeheartedly enjoyed. I gave him solids at the HVS advice at about 14 weeks because he acted like he was starving all the time. He was bottle fed though and was getting the required amount for his weight. 

It might be that Lewis just really enjoys his food! It's a strange one because I thought Alex would have been a bigger eater as he is always BFing and is always trying to steal my dinner but he'd probably happily carry on without it. Shaun NEEDED it lol. 

I get the impression Lewis is having another one of his impressive growth spurts. Alex has steadily gained but Shaun used to gain his weight in massive spurts. Lewis seems the same! Just try what you did last time and feed him milk as often as possible and offer the food as top ups of that. Alex does have days every so often when I feed him constantly. I'm guessing that's him increasing my supply so he can have bigger feeds. 

The whole thing is a bloody guessing game lol! Do you think he's hungry?


----------



## bbymc

I have no idea. Yesterday I fed him only one side through the night and he didn't have any porridge before his last feed and he was up every 3 hours. I figured he was hungry so gave him loads of porridge in the morning and an extra feed before bed and ive fed him both sides during the night but hes waking up the exact same as he did yesterday. So now im not sure if its hunger or habit!! I'm at complete loss as to what to do. He doesnt seem to want to feed more during the day which he usually would with a growth spurt. Thats the only reason I reckoned it wasnt that. Its sooo exhausting! ! Its like going back to when he was first born! ! 

One thing I would say though is, if I forget the time and im a bit late feeding him during the day he will scream and really get into a state pretty quickly. He doesnt do that through the night. He complains for ages and sometimes goes back to sleep. Other times he will eventually scream and I'll have just kept myself up listening to him knowing I'll have to go to him eventually.


----------



## arlene

Hi ladies, great to hear the boys are feeding well, definitely sounds like a growth spurt for Lewis. 

James is on to a 9ozs bottle every 3.5hrs, think I'm going to have to buy bigger bottles now! He likes his jumperoo too, fascinated by all the colours! xx


----------



## lj2245

Emma, you should definitely google '4 month sleep regression' if you haven't already :)


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. Meant to tell you that my brother and his girlfriend found out last weekend that they are expecting a wee one in April. Unfortunately Angela woke up with some bleeding on Friday, went to the docs but they won't scan her til Monday. She then went up to A+E and they still wouldn't scan her there. The bleeding stopped but this morning she had some heavier bleeding and thinks she may have lost the baby :-( They won't know for definite until the scan tomorrow but it's not looking good. xx


----------



## lj2245

While it doesn't look good, I bled for a week when I was pregnant with Alex. They won't scan while it's still too early to see anything and they def don't scan at weekends. I started bleeding on the Friday and didn't get scanned until the Monday. 

fingers crossed all is ok :(


----------



## arlene

I know a couple of people who have bled as well and all has been ok. Fingers crossed! 

Laura, if you check facebook, I've liked a page called My Fayre Lady, it's a monthly fayre in different places in West LOthian to support local businesses. There was one today in BAthgate where someone had a stall advertising their cakes, maybe worth a look for Jappacakes? I'm doing a stall at the next one for Avon. It's £15 for a table on the 14th of sept at Centrex House in LIvingston. Xx

P.S. I lost 4lbs this week on my diet!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw no, Arlene. That's not good. But like Laura said, it doesn't always mean the worst. Fingers crossed for them!! God knows how they must be feeling!

I had heard of that Laura but never looked it up. Definitely sounds like Lewis!! I reckon I'm just gona roll with it for now and if things aren't better in a few weeks I'll readdress it then. I guess until then I'll need to nap when he naps so I can function lol.

Well done on your diet Arlene!!


----------



## lj2245

Well done Arlene :) 

Were the people selling cakes at the event or taking orders only?


----------



## arlene

Just taking orders but I suppose you could sell too! Use them as samples lol. xx


----------



## lj2245

I thought I could take along loads of boxes of cupcakes and try and sell them. The problem is I have a 2 tier christening cake due on the 14th and 2 x 2 tier birthday cakes due for the 15th! I may not have time to fit the Fayre in :( I really want to do it :( I may need to draft in help!


----------



## arlene

You'll need to send them a pm re a table Laura, they seem to be filling up fast. One of the organisers was a good friend of mine at school and when I spoke to her today she said they try not to have more than one type of table at each event so you might need tp xheck they don't have a cake stall booked in already xx


----------



## arlene

You'll need to send them a pm re a table Laura, they seem to be filling up fast. One of the organisers was a good friend of mine at school and when I spoke to her today she said they try not to have more than one type of table at each event so you might need tp xheck they don't have a cake stall booked in already xx


----------



## lj2245

I'll need to have a wee think about whether I can manage it or not. Don't want to let my customers down with the orders I already have. When is the next one after that?


----------



## arlene

No, that totally makes sense Laura, I understand that. They do them every month, if you like the fb page it should come up in your news feed when they post the dates of the next one. The one today was in the Regal Theatre in Bathgate so the next one might be there too? Bit closer for you than livi xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex was up every half hour from midnight last night. It's now 6:30 and he's refusing to go back to sleep now. We have our first dietician appt at 9:30 and I can barely function. How typical!


----------



## arlene

Must've been something in the water last night! James wouldn't sleep on his own from 1am til 6am, ended up sleeping in the spare room with him! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw no. I wonder what's up with them! Will either of you get a rest today? I hope your appointment goes well laura. You'll need to let us know how you get on. Im interested to hear any advice about diet and upping your supply. 

Well I came on to say lewis had a better night last night. Duno why tho. We tackled it from all angles lol. He has black out blinds but they let light in at the side so we blocked all light with towels, then I fed him every hour from 4-7.30 (3 bfs and a bowl of porridge). He first woke after 5 hours so I fed him. Then he woke after two but wasnt actually crying so I didnt go to him and he fell asleep. He woke up 2 hours after that and ryan went in a few times but he wasnt going back to sleep so I fed him. He wasnt upset but he'd been awake for about an hour. Then after I fed him he went down fir another 4 hours and missed out his usual 6.30 wake up, even though the dog barked at 6.45! Still nothing like he used to sleep but its wat better than the last few days! 

See when he woke up and wouldn't go back to sleep, even when ryan put his dummy in, given that he wasnt upset (no crying just kinda shouting), do you think I should have just left him or fed him?? ( I only went in to feed him cos he'd been awake for an hour). It had been 4 hours since I last fed him but I know he can go 7-8 hours.


----------



## arlene

You could leave him next time Emma and see how he goes? I've kinda learned the difference now between James content babbling and the babbling that leads to waaaah i want milk! If you know what I mean? 

James is now on 9ozs every 3-3.5hrs suring the day. I didn't want to give him solids til 6 months but at the rate he's growing I may have to give in! When did you start the boys on porridge and stuff? Xx


----------



## bbymc

Yeah I know what you mean. It would be so much easier if I could sleep through the babbling lol.

I started lewis on porridge at 4 months and a few days lol. It never had the desired affect though so im considering going back to breast only for now.


----------



## bbymc

Any news on your sis in law Arlene?


----------



## lj2245

Dietician was good. We've been given a prescription for neocate milk, which (if he can tolerate it) I've to use in his food so he's getting extra vitamins. We've been told to carry on giving him solids as my iron and calcium supplies will be low and my body will soon stop taking what it needs for Alex in my milk. She says I'm doing brilliant, especially as I've been left on my own to deal with it. Alex weighs 19lbs exactly now and is 68cm so is 98th centile for both. We have been referred to an allergy specialist for allergy management. We are going to be given piriton and Epi pens incase he ever has a serious reaction. 

Got no advice on upping my supply. She said if we can find a formula that works its in his best interest to wean slowly off the breast and onto that so he can get the nutrients he will be missing from food. 

Alex doesn't babble when he wakes. He's still very clingy, which is understandable, and gets upset quickly when he wakes up and I'm not there. If he's in bed with me he's happy to cuddle in and slap my face lots but when he's alone he starts crying and doesn't stop until I'm there. Thankfully I seem to have endless patience for him and don't mind in the slightest. I'm glad Shaun was an easy baby as I don't think id have coped as well back then.


----------



## bbymc

Sounds like a great appointment laura! Gold star for you. You've done amazing! How you feeling about giving up bf? I know you weren't keen. Might be easier now a professional has said its whats best. I wonder if he will tolerate the formula. Whats in it?

I measured lewis last week. Hes only 63cm. He does need 6-9 month vests tho so it must just be his body thats long. It must feel amazing to know that alex is on the 98th percentile despite the difficulties you've both had. Thats awesome!  x


----------



## arlene

Sounds like the appointment went well Laura. You've done great with him so far. 

She had her scan today. They've said there's a sac pf fluid that shouldn't be there, the heartbeat is quite weak and they've said it will have Downs Syndrome at least, more than likely it would have serious health issues and learning disabilities. She's to go for another scan next Tuesday and they'll lnow better then. If she doesn't terminate then they think she'll.miscarry anyway. It's not good but it's better that they know about it now rather than her being 20 weeks, or worse, going full term and going through labour to have a still birth or a baby that will only survive a few hours. It:s hard for them but it looks like it'll be an ethical termination. xx


----------



## lj2245

Well...I'm looking at my big strong boy and wondering how they can think fake milk is going to be better for him than my milk! He's thriving and I LOVE breast feeding him. I don't want to switch to formula. I guess I'll do it though if he can tolerate it. I'll need to be careful though because I don't want to end up with PND :( I just need to focus on the positives. He'll have had 6 month breast feeding, he will be getting the vitamins and minerals he needs, he won't be having any more reactions from me accidentally eating something he's allergic to, I can start to eat again and I can maybe go out for a wee drink! Lol! 

When are we meeting up then? Lets get something arranged lol!


----------



## lj2245

Oh no :( they must be heartbroken. I know a couple who had a baby who they knew would die shortly after birth and they are still devastated 15 years later. Their wee girl only lived minutes. How far along are they? 

Having had an ectopic pregnancy and a missed miscarriage myself...it does get easier. It's good that they have a good, supportive family x


----------



## arlene

She only just found out she was pregnant last week so she's only 6-8 weeks. The docs think she'll miscarry if they don't terminate so either way it's a very hard loss for them. xx


----------



## bbymc

Aww thats terrible Arlene! Much better to know now but it probably won't make it any easier for them :-( It'll be tough but like laura said, theyve got a supportive family to help get them through. 

Laura its seems youve got your eye on the positives already! Lol. Could you not bf abd take supplements so alex gets what he needs?

Im up for meeting whenever. Cant do Tuesdays but most other days are ok. Week days probably best too x


----------



## lj2245

Well the problem is that babies are weaned at 6 months and get nutrients from the food and from the milk. Lots of babies are put on follow on milk to get extra nutrients. Alex can't have that and no matter how many supplements I take, it won't make up for a balanced diet. He will be living on a very bland diet and won't be getting a broad range of foods. The hypoallergenic milk is also designed to do until he's 5 and can have rice milk. I doubt I can BF that long lol. I plan to string it out as long as I can but she's talking about having the switch completed by the time he's 6 months old.

If I didn't focus on the positives I think I'd want to kill myself. It's heartbreaking that the BF isn't working out like I'd hoped! I've tried so hard too! I had to write a wee list of positives to read when I start feeling down about it lol.


----------



## bbymc

You've done amazing to get this far. I know it must be hard to keep positive but you really should be proud of yourself. I would be lol. Wee Alex is thriving and its all because of you. Just look at it as moving forward and the next stage for him. He won't mind. I'm sure he'll be just as keen for his mummy cuddles as you are even though he won't be getting fed. 

Could you not use the formula but still bf, even just once a day? It would mean you staying off the food he can't tolerate though that's the only thing.


----------



## lj2245

My supply is waning already and I doubt I'd be able to keep BF if I fed him any less than I do now :(


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, Arlene sorry to hear your brother and sil are going through a rough time. Sad news indeed. 

Laura, wowsers at Alex weight. That is awesome and you should be so pleased with yourself :thumbup: i would probably try go with still doing a bf at least once a day if you are not ready to stop. Even if your BM is not at its max potential it would still have loads of good stuff in it. Like emma says though try think of it as another stage for you both. When i stop BF I am treating myself to a nice shiney new tattoo & a large glass of rose :haha:

Mondays and wednesdays are probably best days for me to meet, but not next week as Kaiden's bday is on the wed and i will probably be trying to sort his minion cake out on the mon-tues :wacko:


----------



## Kaybee

Oh, just read your diminishing supply comment. :nope:

Considering how difficult it has been for you, you have done bloody amazing so dont feel bad :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

She said I can keep bf until 6 months if I really want to but ideally should have made the transition by then. She said calcium and iron stores in bm naturally decline after that point. Gives me 2 months!! If the formula works ok il prob move over gradually... Maybe express and start off bf with one formula feed mixed with bm a day then aim for being fully on the formula by 6 months. 

What's your plans for the minion cake? I have 2 minion cake orders and I've been saying for weeks that I need to do a practice run so you will likely see one from me too soon! Lol. I need to decide what size pans to use first!! Decisions! 

Arlene, I signed up for that fayre on the 1st dec :) going to sell Xmas cupcakes! :)


----------



## bbymc

It's awesome how well jappacakes is going for you laura. If the cakes taste as good as they look its no wonder  Every time you put pictures up of the cupcakes I'm tempted to order some. I would have by now if I wasn't trying to be healthy lol. 

Well we put up blackout curtain liners up over lewis' black out blind and under his curtains last night cos there were wee spaces round the edge of the frame letting in light. I also mixed his porridge with formula last night as we have some cartons left over from the cup feeding when he was a baby. Duno if was eitherof them but lewis slept 7.30-5 then 5.15 til now (7.50) with a wee feed at 5. Amazing! ! I woke up at 4 in a panic though cos he was still sleeping and was awake ages. So uncomfy too as my bra was soaked and the bed was soaked thanks to my leakage. Lol. When he woke at 5 I practically sprang oit of bed to get myself sorted lol!!


----------



## lj2245

Hehe :) long may it continue!! I have a blackout blind and curtains in my room for the same reason but in Alex's room I bought a travel blackout blind to go under the wooden one that's already there. Because it sticks to the window with suction cups it lets no light in at all. It will also be handy for holidays and overnight stays with his nana :)

Things are a bit slow this month for Jappacakes but from next month I'm going to be busy!! This month I'm concentrating on building a stock of photos. I'm going to buy some cake dummies and decorate them lol


----------



## lj2245

Ps - I have plans to bring cake when we meet :)


----------



## bbymc

Good good. I love cake!!! :-D 

I was gona buy a 'gro anywhere blind' for the caravan but they are expensive. We just use thick towels atm lol. Cheapskates! Lol


----------



## arlene

Glad you got a stall booked Laura! I've booked a table for each event up til christmas. Avon do loada of lovely christmassy things! Xx


----------



## lj2245

It's a Gro anywhere I have but Argos do ones for £20 with free delivery (you can't get them in the shop) :) I paid £30 for mine in toys r us because I was too impatient to wait for delivery :|

I'm still in 2 minds about whether to book for sept and august. Madeira cakes need 12 hours to 'moisten' after baking and can be baked a week before sale and still have a whole week to be eaten so I could, technically, make the cakes and still do the stall but if I'm going to be selling cupcakes I'd need to bake and decorate them too! Not easy with a baby. I figure I'll go and do the xmas one and sell xmassy cupcakes :)


----------



## lj2245

Well that My Fayre Lady thing is run by a bunch of idiots! I asked if they had a cupcake stand for Dec and was told no and that I could have the place. I said thank you and they said I needed to pay the fee, which I said I would. Then I got a message telling me someone else had got in first and paid them £15 so I would no longer be allowed to have my stand! Very unprofessional. They said I could have first reserve, I told them politely where to stick it lol. Imagine asking people for money when they are asking someone else for money for the same thing!


----------



## arlene

From what I gather they'll take your name and say payment is required to confirm your place, and it's first come first serve. 

I need advice from you girls. James is now arsing a 9ozs bottle every 3 hours and being sick afterwards. It's almost like he's hungry enough for it but 9ozs every 3hrs is too much for him to keep in his stomach, does that make sense? Anywho, I'm thinking of trying him with some porridge but he's not really showing any of the "signs" and is only going to be 17 weeks on Saturday. Do you think it's worth trying? Xx


----------



## lj2245

It would be helpful if they would give you time to transfer the payment to confirm! Surely it would be more professional to say 'Yes you can have the space but we have other parties interested, you have 10 minutes before we give the space away to someone else' instead of telling X amount of cake sellers that they can have the space, waiting to see who gets payment through first then cancelling on the rest? 

I'll just do the farmers markets here lol!

I'd try giving him 4 or 5 oz every 2 hours and see if that helps before giving him solids. Is he on a 'hungry baby' formula? If that doesn't help, try him with a bit of baby rice on Saturday and see how he goes :) The solids don't fill them to begin with as they take so little.


----------



## Kaybee

lj2245 said:


> Ps - I have plans to bring cake when we meet :)

:wohoo::wohoo: we NEED to get this organised ladies.


----------



## Kaybee

Thats a bit pants Laura. There loss though!

Dylan had a better night last night. Down at 945, up for feed at 130, 600 & up with the alarm at 8. Kaiden slept through too woop!

Be back soon. Im making the dinner and need to finish it.


----------



## lj2245

Ok. Days that are suitable for me :) -

Monday, Tues or Fri next week
Monday, Thurs or Fri the following week.


----------



## lj2245

Well done Dylan :) I'm hoping that means Alex will be back to normal soon too :)


----------



## Kaybee

I can't manage next week but the monday the following week should be good for me.

I am hoping that dylan is going to settle back down with good sleeping now.

Yesteday We went to mcdonalds, or old mcdonalds as kaiden likes to call it lol. Anyway dylan fussed most of the way into perth so he was sat on my knee while we ate and he was totally nomming my chicken legend the monkey. Every time i tried to take a bite he was grabbing it. Then today he pinched an onion ring crisp and then i caught kaiden giving him a lick of a lolly :dohh: so going to have to be more secretive with my naughty eating when dylan is around :haha:

Arlene, sorry I dont know much about formula. Would he go longer btwn feeds?


----------



## arlene

He used to go for 3.5 to 4 hours. The hv said they don't recommend hungry baby milk as it doesn't really do them any good and can lead to childhood obesity. I just don't know what to do with him, just feel like I'm feeding him all the time. The baby clinic isn't til friday but I can speak to them then about it. I don't know why he's being so sicky lately either, thst's why I thought it might be that he's hungry but 9ozs every 3hrs is too much fluid for him. 

I know what you mean Laura, that would make more sense. Send a pm with that feedback and see what they say xx


----------



## bbymc

Maybe james is having a growth spurt? Id say try a 4-5oz bottle every 2 hours. Thars kinda just what I do but the bf equivalent. Smaller feeds more often. It does feel like constant feeding for a while! 

I can't do Tuesdays as I have water babies and im busy next monday. Can probably do any other day although it will be awkward for me to get to South Queensferry on a day that ryan cant drive me there. I duno his shifts for next week yet.

Ryan and I are off to see a show tonight


----------



## lj2245

I sent them a message saying I thought it was rude and unprofessional of them to run things that way and that I would prefer not to be on the reserve list. I said I should have been told that someone else was also told to pay the £15 at the same time as me as I'd have backed out at that point. 

The following week again I can do Monday, Thurs or Fri. 

Shaun was on hungry baby formula when he came off breastmilk. The only issue that was mentioned back then was that it could maybe make baby constipated but he was fine. He's a skinny wee thing so no childhood obesity here lol. When BF babies have a growth spurt they feed more often. It sounds like James needs the extra calories and is taking them in the one go, which is too much for him. I'd definitely try feeding him more often. It should only last a few days if it is a growth spurt. He might also be gulping it too fast, causing air pockets which could be making him sick. It's a long shot but I don't suppose you have changed teat size recently?

Enjoy your night out Emma :) I can't wait to get a decent night out.


----------



## arlene

No, haven't changed teat size. I'll try maybe giving him 6 or 7oz every 2.5hrs and burping him more often dueing a feed.

Did they get back to you Laura? I'm free most days by the way xx


----------



## Kaybee

I cant do any thurs or fri so looks like mondays would be best for me and laura after next week. 

I forgot you asked about my plans for the minion cake. I have ordered a 13*9" pan. Its quite shallow so may sandwich 2 sponge together. Will see, and am going to cover it in yellow and blue fondant. White fondant and a choc button for eyes. Not sure about its hair yet. My other thoughts were cupcakes with blue frosting and sponge fingers stuck in them and decorate them to look like minions. I have all these ideas but i dont actually know how i am gonna get to make it without him seeing. May have to borrow my mums kitchen.

Hope you had a good night emma.

Dylan was up at 130 again and then 515 and 755. Not too bad but could do without one of them.


----------



## lj2245

Nope, no reply lol. 

Alex had his first FF today. It was only 1oz of the formula mixed with 2oz of water and then mixed with BM but he took it and hasn't been sick. 

I'm making a 3D minion lol. I have made 4 x 6inch sponges so far and am going to make a semi circle sponge. Spent yesterday cutting bits out of fondant lol!


----------



## Kaybee

That's great that Alex hasn't been sick. Do you think he would react to it right away if it wasn't going to agree with him?

I thought about doing a 3D cake but I know I don't have the time for that and he is not having a party so its only a cake for the family really. Can't wait to see the pics of your finished one. :happydance:


----------



## lj2245

I've been at it for 2 days so far so you're quite right to do a flat one. This one will feed about 100 lol!!

If he was going to react he'd have thrown it up by now :) I'm trying to express more milk because he's still hungry. He doesn't like the new milk so I think I'm going to have to express if I want to carry on giving him bm as he wont take the formula if he knows there's boob on offer!


----------



## Kaybee

Is this your practice minion cake or the actual one?

Yeah, i think they prefer it straight from the boob. Kaiden would not entertain the bottle AT ALL! Dylan had a few feeds from a bottle but last time, a few weeks ago, he refused it. I ended up giving the EBM to Kaiden...he said it was nice :thumbup: :haha: I meant to try Dylan again its just such an effort pumping and sterilising...i know, I am lazy :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Ugh I know what you mean. Sterilising the pump, sterilising bottles. It's such a faff. I'd rather just carry on whipping my boob out when he wants fed :( 

This is my practice minion. I think I'll get a few orders from having the photo up on my site though :)


----------



## arlene

Glad Alex hasn't been sick Laura. I'm watching the Great British Bake Off from last night and it's such a bad idea when on a diet!!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I bet your boys are loving all this baking you are doing :haha: it did cross my mind to do a 'mike' from monsters inc cake since it would just be a round green cake with a big eye on top :rofl: but he likes minions too much. 

aww Arlene you probably came on here to get away from cake...sorry!

I'm sniggering away at Kaiden doing proper belly laughs watching pingu. Dylan is watching too :wacko:

How long are we meant to steralise for? Seems kind of pointless when Dylan is rolling across the floor collecting dog hair and he has some kind of fascination with duke as he always rolls towards him or his jumperoo :haha: I don't steralise his weaning stuff - do you guys?


----------



## lj2245

Nope. The doc told me there is no point coz our nipples aren't sterile and the only reason to sterilise bottles is because formula grows bacteria so quickly. I've never sterilised the pump or his medicine syringes. 

Imagine spending all day baking cakes and not being able to have any lol.

Alex hates the formula and won't take it. He has barely eaten all day and screams when I try and give him it, even mixed 50/50 with bm. To be fair, it tastes absolutely minging. I don't know what to do any more. I'm bawling my eyes out like an idiot because I'm so frustrated with hitting brick walls every time I try and do something to help Alex. I think it's all getting on top of me now.


----------



## Kaybee

Aww Laura :hugs: what a wee monkey he is. Perhaps you could leave it a couple of days and try again. Maybe get someone else to feed him? Do you have a follow up appointment with the dietitian or are you able to contact them if you need to?


----------



## lj2245

I know if I give in and give him the boob he'll never take the milk. I can't blame him, stephen tasted it and almost threw up.


----------



## Kaybee

aw no. How about less formula and more BM mix?


----------



## lj2245

He's taking it 75bm/25f. It's a start


----------



## Kaybee

Thats good. Looks like it may be a slow process then.


----------



## arlene

Don't give up Laura, you've done so well with Alex!! I've been feeding James 6ozs feeds today, he's been going about 3 hours between feeds so I don't know if I've just maybe been over feeding him if that makes sense? I bought a bowl, spoons and some Ella's Kitchen Baby Porridge. I had a look at the Cow & Gate one but the calories and fat content were so much higher! I think the Ella's Kitchen stuff is much healthier in general, my friend swear by it for her 14 month old. xx


----------



## bbymc

Laura that's great Alex is taking 75/25 mix. It will be a slow process. You and Alex are doing great. He might not like the taste but I'm ure he'll get used to it. It's fab he can tolerate it at all though! Maybe it would be easier to remove yourself from some feeds, just so its less stressful fo.r you. Cos Alex will sense it. To be fair though, I'd find that tough. So i totally understand if you didn't want to do that.

Karen, I don't sterilise anything. I used to but then I figured he gets so many germs off my nieces and nephew, the dogs and strangers that insist on touching him, that I didn't see the point lol.

Arlene, I give Lewis Ella's kitchen porridge. He loves it!

Well Ryan and I went to see Ed Byrne. He was utter gash! I thought I was gona fall asleep in the middle of it lol. We went for one drink after but I was so tired, I just wanted my bed lol. Think we'll need to wait til Lewis is STTN before we go out again or go out during the day so I'm not so exhausted!!

Btw, bit personal, don't answer if you don't want to, but what are your sex lives like since baby came? I can't say we have much of one these days lol. I'm always exhausted. Lol.


----------



## Kaybee

This is a rareity for me. Both boys are sleeping and me and dave are actually both in the living room together! Although he is using the laptop and me using the tablet :rofl: Normally i am upstairs trying to get one or both boys to sleep and usually just stay up there reading my book!

What is this sex thing you speak of? :haha: we have hardly done it at all. I feel bad cause we didnt have much action when i was pg either and the last 2 maybe 3 times he has tried it on i have knocked him back. Just too tired and tbh was feeling a wee bit neglected outside of the bedroom too. It was the same after having kaiden.


----------



## lj2245

Sex? Once since Alex was born. Lol. When I'm not with Alex, Stephen is. I'm still wearing the pants I bought to wear when I was bleeding. I bought them instead of disposables with the intention of throwing them out but tbh, they are just to comfy to throw away! They are massive though so between that and the fact Alex was constantly glued to my boob, I don't feel particularly sexy lol! I'm exhausted too. Plus...I haven't been able to have an alcoholic drink in over a year :haha: I'm sure when I start drinking again my sex life will pick up. I seem to drop to the same wavelength as Stephen when I'm drunk lol. Sober, I just want to strangle him half the time. 

I can't even say I've knocked Stephen back because he doesn't seem to be interested either! LOL!


----------



## bbymc

I feel so much better after asking that! ! I was worried id be the only one with next to no sex life lol. I have spoke to ryan about it as I figured he should know whats going on in my head. He says hes not bothered. Duno if thats true but at least its no big deal. Im just way too exhausted and even though it was a while ago now, the whole induction process left me in pain so I'm always scared its gonna hurt. Thats a definite passion killer! 

Once I start drinking again things will probably pick up though lol! I think I have knocked Ryan back a few times. Every time was cos I was exhausted so one time he decided to wake me in the early hours before lewis woke up and after id slept a bit lol.

How come you're feeling neglected Karen? Have you guys had any time without the boys yet?


----------



## arlene

Well, James was 6 weeks when we first dtd then I got my first period for 4 weeks and that killed it. Then we moved and John went away for 2 weeks. While he was away I went and bought new bras and undies cos I was sick of wearing big pants and maternity bras, I wanted to feel feminine and girly. We had a bit of a dirty weekend when we went to Glasgow (sorry if tmi) but not much since! James still wakes 3-4 times for his dummy so sleep is always interrupted. Do you think it's different cos you guys are bf? Why are you feeling neglected Karen? Xx


----------



## bbymc

If I wasnt bf it probably would be a bit different cos up until about 2 weeks ago my boobs were still sore quite a lot and would leak. Major passion killer!! But also, breastfeeding means I do all the night feeding so I'm always exhausted. With bottle feeding you and john can split it. 

I'm glad one of us is getting some action lol! Its funny to think Ryan and I talked about TTC #2 but the reality is, even if we were super keen, it still wouldnt happen for ages since we rarely dtd lol.


----------



## arlene

James doesn't feed through the night but he does wake up to 4 times. John always snores away! In fact the other night I slept with James in the spare room cos he was really restless. The dogs have a bug and were whining to get out at 3am so I went downstairs. Heard James crying from the kitchen then he stopped so I assumed John had gone to him. Nope! He was still snoring away in bed!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

I guess we are both just really busy with the 2 boys and then dave has his loads of club stuff to do. He is meant to be giving it up after this season whenever that ends. :shrug: For a while I was worried about the whole work thing and felt that he wasn't making much effort to get another job but after a chat he has gone out and got another job which he starts today. Its only thurs & fri just now plus his weekend job. We are hoping that after I get busy january out the way at my work i can just work mon-wed and that way we wont need childcare. Just have to see how that will work out financially. He doesn't worry about money the same as me. 

I think I will see if maybe my mum or SIL will take Kaiden overnight one weekend soon and try spend some time together. I will probably keep Dylan here but he is not any bother really. The wee star slept last night from 8.45 until 4.15 and then until 6.45. Kaiden waking us both times although I wasn't sleeping very well as kept waking to check Dylan since he decided to sleep on his tummy and kept putting his face flat on the mattress! 

With the BF affecting sexy time I think it does in that sometimes I feel a bit overtouched if that makes sense.


----------



## lj2245

Nothing affects sexy time quite like bed sharing lol.


----------



## Kaybee

:rofl: so true!


----------



## bbymc

Lewis is starting to wake up and go back down with the dummy but I'm worried he's going to start to need it to fall asleep and end up getting up more often. I have no idea how to settle him without it though as I'd probably need to pick him up and he'd get pissed off if I did that and didn't feed him lol.

That's great James isn't feeding through the night! I totally understand the snoring thing. Ryan is terrible. I used to turf him out into the spare room until my cousin broke the bed. 

Karen that's awesome Dylan slept better last night! Here's hoping that's the start of him going back to normal!

I'm glad you're feeling better about the work situation. I'm a worrier too. Ryan's attitude is sooo much more laid back. He's been right so far though, its always been ok lol. I hope Dave gets on ok at his new job today! We are thinking about doing opposite days when I go back to work too. Definitely a good idea to cut child are costs but I worry that it might affect our relationship if we are always working opposite days cos we would be like ships passing in the night. I don't think we will have much choice though. 

You should definitely get family to watch Kaiden overnight. You could even get someone to watch Kaiden overnight and someone else to watch Dylan for a few hours. Then you'd at least be able to get a few child free hours in. Maybe go out for tea or something?

Lewis has only woke up once for a feed for the last 2 nights but last night he woke twice. The first time was at 12, when I usually just put his dummy in. Last night though he got himself into a terrible state. It was a wee shame!


----------



## bbymc

Haha that's true!


----------



## lj2245

It won't be long before he can pick up his own dummy and put it in Emma :) I'm trying to settle Alex with a dummy but he's not interested lol! Alex has a Sleepytot, which is supposed to help them find their dummy in the dark :)


----------



## bbymc

Never heard of a sleepytot. Will it help me find it in the dark too? Lol


----------



## bbymc

You might find that Alex takes the dummy better once he's more into taking the bottle.


----------



## bbymc

Ok. Cant do next week but after that, Mondays are best for me too.  xx


----------



## Kaybee

Shall we go for monday 2nd then?


----------



## lj2245

Good for me :) We F&Bing it or scout hall?


----------



## Kaybee

Either is fine for me but f&b would be my 1st choice since i know where it is.


----------



## bbymc

F&Bs is fine but I just realised the date. Our anniversary is the first and since ryan's days off are Sunday and Monday, I better check its ok to make plans that day. We have no plans that I know of bit I'll check with ryan first.


----------



## lj2245

Yeah....you might be getting engaged that day lol!


----------



## Kaybee

Oh yes, you better check.


----------



## arlene

2nd is fine for me too xx


----------



## bbymc

Lol. I doubt it. I hope so though lol! I forgot to ask him. I'll txt him now 

Lewis had 2 days of good sleeping and now he's getting bad again. He woke at 5 the first night, 4 the 2nd night and 3 last night. Bet its 2 tonight! Lol


----------



## bbymc

I just remembered I'm booked into a baby class thing on the 2nd. If we met in the afternoon it would probs be fine though.


----------



## lj2245

Alex slept so well last night that I went in to check on him at 3am and woke him up by accident :dohh: He went down at 8 and I hadn't heard a peep out of him, then I woke at 2 with really bad engorgement and couldn't sleep so I thought I'd go downstairs and pump a little and popped my head into his room when I was passing and the light woke him lol! He went back down again until half 7 after a wee 4oz :happydance: He had 6oz when he woke, then some breakfast, then another 6 oz at half 10 and he's been sleeping ever since! 

Stephen and I made a tough decision regarding his feeding last night and I'm feeling pretty cut up about it. Alex was having the Neocate mixed with BM but was bringing bits up. I thought it was him learning to tolerate the Neocate but I forgot to pack some when I went out last night and gave him some expressed BM and he threw it right back up. When we got home I didn't have any bm expressed so gave him straight Neocate and he was like a different baby. He got milk drunk for the first time ever and slept until I woke him up! So when Stephen got him from work at half 9 we talked about it and decided to take him off the bm completely. It's obviously causing him more harm than good and it's important that Alex isn't exposed to any allergens if he has any chance of overcoming his allergies. I am pretty devastated. I am so going to miss bfing him. I loved that my body had grown every tiny wee inch of him and it's so hard to give that up. I'm so engorged too and I have to keep pumping a wee ounce off here and there to manage and pouring it down the sink is horrible. They say breast is best but in my case it clearly isn't and it's bloody hard to handle! I'm so glad I have you guys to talk to lol, I think I'd be rocking in the corner if I didn't! :wacko:


----------



## arlene

Aww Laura, you've done amazing with him so far!! You should be so proud of yourself!!! I know it's hard to give it up but if it's what's best for Alex. You've given him everything xx


----------



## lj2245

He's been off bm for 18 hours and already he has a cold :dohh:

Isn't stopping him jumping around in his Jumperoo though! Or maybe I should call that Jumper-poo going by the smell coming from his direction. Better get him out before it's in his hair again!!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma, what time in the afternoon?

Laura, thats great that Alex is taking the Neocate. Please dont give yourself a hard time you have done an amazing job coping with all the difficulties thrown your way. You are a fabbie mummy always putting Alex needs first. Hope you have been enjoying some of the foods that you have been avoiding over the last few months. :hugs:


----------



## lj2245

He doesn't like the Neocate and goes mental because he can't get the boob every feed. I'm having to give him the Neocate in 4oz goes because it only lasts an hour before it needs to be thrown out and it takes him that long to take the 4oz. I'm worried he's going to lose weight because he's only had about 15oz today and yesterday :( I guess he will get used to it and he needs to because it's good for him. Apart from having a stuffy nose he's never been better. His skin is clearing up too. 

My boobs are fecking sore!! Ouchie! I'm trying not to express too much but I have massive blocked ducts and I don't want to get mastitis so I'm having to express those clear which is taking 3 or 4 oz from each boob every time. It's so uncomfy, I can't sleep :( 

I've been eating some of the foods I wasn't allowed but haven't been going daft just incase I need to give Alex milk again. I did have Dominos for dinner though at my sisters house :) It's also nice to be able to try my own cakes! Relying on Stephen to tell me they taste ok was always a pain lol.


----------



## bbymc

Probably about 2ish Karen. 

Aw laura. I totally understand you being upset about giving up bf but honestly, don't beat yourself up about it. Like the girls said, you've done amazing to get alex this far! You should be really proud of yourself! You've coped amazingly with all thats been thrown at you and mostly left to your own devices too. I take my hat off to you, I really do.

I suppose its a big change for both of you but Alex is taking the milk so maybe it will just be an acquired taste and he will grow to like it.

Since I never fed Lewis at all last night I feel your pain with the engorgement! Its agony! Between that and lewis' screams every time he woke and had to wait to be fed, I didn't get much sleep at all. Ryan was so excited to have a turn feeding him but after last night I don't think any of us will be in a hurry to do it again! We are both exhausted!

Lewis only took 100mls then 90mls when Ryan fed him and the second time he spent more time chatting than feeding. I'm thinking he probably wasnt even hungry at the 2nd feed. 

Btw, I had about 7 units of alcohol last night between 8-12. Do you think I can feed him myself at his next feed at 10 or should I give EBM?


----------



## lj2245

I think the rule is pump and dump for at least 24 hours after the last drink. Did you have a good time? I think 7 units would have me on my arse :haha:


----------



## bbymc

I read up on it. The drink aware website says 2-3 hours per unit. Don't have enough milk to do that though :-/ I'll just need to feed him myself at 2ish and hope for the best Im guessing that since I'm not hungover my body has dealt with most of it already. I hope anyway lol. My cousin told me she fed her son after a heavy night when she got home and he slept for 19 hours! Yikes!

I had a lovely time but it was very uncomfortable. Plus, I knew I had to get up with lewis so I couldn't get right into it as I knew I'd regret it. Lol. I was ok after all my drinks. I thought I'd be on the floor! I drank slowly though and heavily diluted everything. And I ate loads at the buffet lol


----------



## Kaybee

I remember how sore my boobs were when I stopped BF Kaiden. Ouchie! Would some cabbage leaves help?

Emma I read somewhere or was told that if you are ok to drive you are ok to BF. The booze leaves BM like it does your blood...however that is :shrug:


----------



## Kaybee

How are we all getting on? Dylan is doing good. The last couple of nights he has been sleeping 7ish and then 3ish hours :thumbup: 

Sorry but it looks like i can't make monday afternoon as kaiden is starting a wee springers class. I thought it was a later start time but my friend tells me today its at 2. :dohh: what other day suits everyone? I can do tues or wed. Who'd of thought it would be so difficult for us all to get together. Busy mummies :haha:


----------



## lj2245

It's my uncles funeral on the tues so I can't do then :( Stephen is blackshift weds so I can do then if I can be home for 3. Thurs or fri are both fine for me.


----------



## bbymc

I could only do Wednesday Thursday or Friday if Ryan is on a 4-finish shift. If not, I have no way of gettin there unless I bus it, which I would rather not do. He's usually able to swap shifts with someone if he needs to though. 

That's good Dylan's sleeping well! Lewis has has 2 days of 7 hours, then 5 hours, then 4 hours. It's been amazing!! And he's still had 3 1 hour naps in the day too lol. He must be growing lol!!


----------



## lj2245

Alex is still sleeping great. He does 8pm til 5am then 5:15 until 8am. Very pleased. Especially as he's had a cold. 

We any further forward on a meeting date yet?


----------



## Kaybee

I can do wed next week. 

Sorry about your uncle Laura. Was he your dad's brother that wasn't well? 

Can hardly believe that kaiden is 4 today!! Where has the time gone?!


----------



## bbymc

Sorry about your uncle Laura :-( 

I don't know Ryan's shifts for next week yet. He gets his shifts on Thursdays. So I should be able to tell you tomorrow. Sorry!

Happy birthday Kaiden! You having a wee party or anything?


----------



## arlene

Sorry to hear about your uncle Laura. 

James has conjunctivitis :-( He's had it once before but it wasn't as bad. He had his jabs last Monday so not sure if it's a late side effect. I can't remember how close it was to his jabs last time. Went to the minor ailments at Boots but because of his age they say he needs a prescription. He's still waking 3 or 4 times a night though. He usually sleeps from 8-9pm til at least 1am, then it's every 1-1.30hrs he wakes for his dummy. Doesn't matter how tight I tuck his blanket in or not at all. I've been giving him Ella's Kitchen Porridge since Sunday too. Makes for a rathrr explosive nappy! 

Alex seems to be doing well with sleep though Laura.

Happy birthday to Kaiden xx


----------



## lj2245

Did he enjoy the leisure centre? How did his cake go? 

Yeah it's my dads brother. We were told he was dying a while ago and were told it would be any day 6 weeks ago so he did well.


----------



## lj2245

Poor James :( Alex had a blocked tear duct from birth until a few weeks ago. It's horrible when their wee eyes are all hunky and sore looking :( I hope he's better soon.


----------



## arlene

Our docs don't do appointments in advance so I need to phone at 8am tomorrow to see the doc. He woke from his nap today and couls barely open his eyes they were so sticky :-( xx


----------



## arlene

Typically after my wee post about James sleeping, he was really whiney at 2am so I brought him into bed. 5am he wakes up and when I tried to get him to sleep he started screaming the place down! So we're now downstairs for a feed. Hope it's a one off!! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Ryan's requested a later shift on Wednesday so as long as I can be home for 3, Wednesday is good for us ( provided Ryan gets the shift he asked for, which he usually does).


----------



## Kaybee

:happydance: what time do you wanna meet? Do you think we should book a table and some highchairs? 

How is james' eye now arlene?


----------



## bbymc

I dunno. 12? I think we should book this time so they provide us with a spacious table and highchairs.

Will you make it Arlene? I hope James eye is a bit better!


----------



## Kaybee

12 is fine for me :thumbup:


----------



## lj2245

12 is fine for me too :) ill need to leave at 2 though to be back for Shaun as Stephen is on a backshift.


----------



## bbymc

Ok doke.

Will I phone and book or someone else wana do it?

Arlene hasn't said if she'll make it yet.


----------



## arlene

Sorry girlies, was at rehearsals tonight. Wednesday at 12 is grand for me. Is it F&B's? which one? Xx


----------



## bbymc

The one in south Queensferry.  I'm excited now!!


----------



## Kaybee

Emma i am quite happy for you to phone. I am excited too. Get to meet your boys at last and not forgetting you girls.


----------



## arlene

Sounds good  xx


----------



## arlene

Well a friend suggested giving James a dream fees to see if that'd help him sleep better as he's sleeping solid from about 9-1, then is really restless and I have to keep getting up to give him his dummy til about 5 or 6 when I usually pull him into bed with me. Gave him the extra feed and all it's done is move the restlessness forward to 5am!! I pulled him into bed and was getting a bit ratty cos he was still losing the dummy so John has taken him downstairs. 

Now i'm lying in bed in tears cos I just can't get him to resettle and I don't know why!!! I don't know what's wrong with me that I just can't get it to work no matter what I do. The friend that suggested it, her lg slept through with a dream feed from 7 weeks. I know not all babies are the same but I just don't know what else to do!! Xx


----------



## lj2245

I think you are being way too hard on yourself pal :( 7 weeks sleeping through is ridiculous and totally not normal! James is totally normal, babies aren't supposed to sleep through until they can get all the nutrients they need during the day. If he settles with a dummy you can bet you are in for an easy time when he can find the dummy and pop it in himself. You've done brilliant to get him to settle with just a dummy. Alex won't go back to sleep unless you give him 7oz and rock him! 

Is he in his own room? Is where he sleeps dark enough? Is he too warm or too cold? Once you've eliminated all that all you can do is persevere and wait until he's old enough to sleep through. It won't be long, I promise! Then you'll soon forget all the sleepless nights :)


----------



## little moomin

bloody Hell there are a lot of Scottish people on this thread?! Im in Perth.


----------



## bbymc

There's only 4 regular posters now lol.  welcome xx

Arlene I think you're doing great with James. Getting him to settle with the dummy is really good. Lewis rarely does that! I was getting stressed that lewis wasnt sleeping well too but as soon as I relaxed and decided to follow lewis' lead, things got much easier. If you're managing to settle him without feeds, thats awesome. I wouldn't think of it as anything you are doing or not doing, but more what james is capable of right now. If its not too light, noisy, hot or cold in his room and he isnt hungry, maybe he's just looking for you to comfort him. If hes used to coming in with you, he will probably want that. Who wouldnt want a cosy ciddle with mummy! 

Don't worry about it though, James is a happy, healthly little guy who will sleep through when he is ready too.


----------



## arlene

Thanks girls. He does settle with the dummy but when he wakes up he wriggles so much it falls out and I keep having to get up. He's still in our room at the foot of the bed cos there's not much room at my side of the bed (fitted wardrobes) but I'll try it tonight. I'm going to try the dream feed again and see if it helps any. Our room is always really warm according to his monitor so I'll try him in a vest rather than a sleepsuit cos he likes being tucked in with blankets. 

I was just so tired and frustrated this morning! Couldn't get back to sleep either so I'm beginning to feel it now!

Oh, could someone send me a token on Candy Crush please? Lol xx


----------



## lj2245

Alex started sleeping better when he was moved to his own room. I hate it because it feels terrible having him alone in there but I feel like that about Shaun too and he's 8! 

Little moomin, we are a April 2013 baby thread so have been here a while :) think you may be looking for a 2014 thread? If there isn't one, definitely start one because these girls have kept me sane :)


----------



## bbymc

Was James any better arlene? I have to say lewis was way better at sleeping and settling as soon as he got moved into his own room! I sleep much better too since I cant hear his every move! 

You girls and this forum have kept me sane too. It's mad. I thought I'd get some support through it when I set it up but I didnt expect to make friends and for all of you to become a lifeline and online agony aunts lok.  Thanks girls! Xx


----------



## arlene

He was yeah, john and I swapped as there's more space for the moses basket on his side, so I was able to sleep with my hand in the basket to keep his dummy in! Lol. He has a cough just now which I think is maybe hurting his wee ribs and it's worse at night and after naps cos he's lying down. We both got a decent sleep though. 

You guys have kept me sane too! Especially with stuff I haven't been able to say to John or don't want to! Lol. I have other mummy friends but sometimes it's good to talk to people who don't know my family so well! Xx


----------



## bbymc

Can't believe I'm actually going to complain about this, but its nearly 11 o'clock and lewis is still sleeping! He woke at 5 and 7 for a feed then at 9, I pulled him into bed with us to feed him and get up. He just fed and fell back asleep. Lol. Its awesome. But I have things to do! Lol x


----------



## bbymc

Thats the table booked for 12 tomorrow at F&Bs. Under Lamb.


----------



## Kaybee

Soo excited to see you girls, and boys, tomorrow. :happydance:

Dylan's sleeping hasn't been very good the last few nights. Hope tonight is better. He likes to fall asleep on the walk to nursery in the morning and for walking duke home, then wakes up as soon as we get home. Then he usually falls asleep just as i need to get ready to go collect kaiden and because we then normally spend forever in the park he will wake while we are still out. I never get any peace :haha:

You girls have really helped me at times too. Sometimes forget that this is not private though :dohh:


----------



## lj2245

Lol me too! It's only when you see that other folk are viewing that you realise. 

Not looking forward to the 2 hours of driving but def looking forward to seeing you guys and your wee handsome chaps!


----------



## Abigailly

Hello Ladies, 

Complete fluke, I just noticed this group and thought I'd have a nosey, being Scottish too. Me and quite a few friends meet every Wednesday at either F&Bs or a cafe down the town, depending on how sweet a tooth we have that day! 

Are you all fairly local?


----------



## Kaybee

What a small world abigailly. Will you be at F&B today? I live just north of perth. 

Laura I am not looking forward to the 2 hour drive either but it will be worth it.


----------



## lj2245

I'm not going to make it today. We get Stephens mot thing back and it's going to cost £250. The coil springs are needing replaced. The tax was up at the end of August too and that's another £120 :( The car is only 4 years old. We weren't expecting that but it means we really need to tighten our belts now as £370 is about all we have so I can't afford the trip right now :( I'm devastated. I never spend money on myself and I was so lookin forward to coming today :( I want to scream!


----------



## Abigailly

We won't be there today, no. Today we're going to the ice cream shop. Who needs real food when there's the best ice cream about!

Hopw you ladies all have a good day.

I'm in Fife, just outside Dunfermline.


----------



## Kaybee

Hope you enjoyed your ice cream.

How is everyone? It is sooo cold here today :-(

Emma, how are the wedding plans coming along? Anyone doing anything at the weekend? Dave will be working one day and playing the other so not sure what me and the boys will do. :shrug: it won't be making cakes anyway as me and Kaiden made 24 cupcakes yesterday :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Lol we just had a brilliant wee nap on the couch, Stephen, Alex and I :) Alex woke us all up after an hour and a half otherwise I'd still be making z's :)

I'm still trying to decide whether to let Stephens mum have Alex tomorrow night or not. I'd prefer to not have him away but we do need to get the hall sorted for the decorator coming and Stephen insists we need some time together before we end up divorced lol. He's got a point but its so much harder than it was with Shaun. For one, I trust Stephens mum a whole lot less than I did Shaun's gran. 

Cupcakes ugh!! Lol. Don't think I'll ever eat another cupcake :haha: it's lovely making them with the kids but we are all sick of them now :) 

Got my first wedding cake consultation booked :)


----------



## Kaybee

I am so jel of your nap. Kaiden rarely has a nap during the day but conked out on the sofa this avo but i could not get mr dylan to sleep. 

Could you compromise and let her have Alex for the afternoon evening? What is Stephen wanting to do?.......or maybe that is a silly question :rofl:

Wedding cake! Brilliant.


----------



## bbymc

Hey. Its cold at the caravan too!! 

We've picked our venue and have got a date held for 10 days before we need to pay a deposit. It was the last available saturday in feb so we are saving £2k since they had a deal on jan and feb dates  We have a good idea of a guest list too  My wee niece keeps asking if we're having flower girls lol. So cute! 

Laura we need to get an idea of prices for cakes too


----------



## Kaybee

Yay, how exciting! Just as well you had most of it sorted out already :haha: feb will be here in no time. What venue did you go for?


----------



## lj2245

Well just let me know when you are going to Motherwell and I can meet you :) 

I think my wedding cake consultation is going to end up with me falling out with Stephen's entire family. His mum has about 8 sisters and they are all batty as hell. One is getting married next August and has asked me to meet for a consultation re the cake. I have said I'd be delighted to but she has just told me that she only wants plain cakes as she is planning on buying decorations online. Umm...no. I won't be putting my name to a tacky cake. So I have asked to see these decorations. If they are at all fabric flowery or plastic sprayed silvery then she can buy plain cakes from Marks and use them! I will suggest alternatives that I can do and I have no doubt Stephen's mum will try and convince me to go along with it but I'm putting my foot down. I don't need her order lol.


----------



## bbymc

The caves...

https://www.thecavesedinburgh.com/weddings.html

It's not your standard venue, but its lovely. My dad says ' dark and dingy', I say 'atmospheric' lol


----------



## lj2245

Kaybee said:


> I am so jel of your nap. Kaiden rarely has a nap during the day but conked out on the sofa this avo but i could not get mr dylan to sleep.
> 
> Could you compromise and let her have Alex for the afternoon evening? What is Stephen wanting to do?.......or maybe that is a silly question :rofl:
> 
> Wedding cake! Brilliant.

Well we are planning on having a drink so it's an all or nothing kinda thing. Stephen is desperate for us to spend some time together without the baby! I am not so keen lol! We have booked a restaurant so I will see how I feel after that. I'm sure it will be fine and I'll enjoy it. :wacko::nope:

That't the first nap I've had in a long time. I had a massive stinking rage at Stephen a few days ago about his lack of helping me around the house and he's been pretty good since (it won't last, we do this once a month) so for once I didn't have to spring up and do the housework as soon as Alex conked out! Alex always naps longer when he's all cuddled up with me too. Normally he naps for 20 mins at a time lol.


----------



## lj2245

bbymc said:


> The caves...
> 
> https://www.thecavesedinburgh.com/weddings.html
> 
> It's not your standard venue, but its lovely. My dad says ' dark and dingy', I say 'atmospheric' lol

A friend of ours got married there this year and it was lovely. I love the lighting.


----------



## bbymc

How was your night last night then Laura? Was alex good for his nana?

Lewis is choked with the cold still. Bit better than yesterday I think but still sounds terrible! 

Its been freezing in the caravan this weekend. Think im gona have to start bring up fleecy sleep suits to put on top of lewis' normal one at bedtime. He woke up this morning and his wee arms and hands were freezing! ! :-( can you buy sleeping bags with arms and mitts on them? Lol


----------



## Kaybee

The caves look amazing!

Dylan only has 20 min power naps as well. :nope:

Kaiden has a terrible sounding cough and Dylan has a little cough too. Doesn't seem to be bothering either of them really. 

Emma you can get sleepsuits with quilted arms to use with the sleeping bags.


----------



## lj2245

I just stick a cardigan on Alex :)

He had a good time at nanas. We had a nice meal and got some decorating done. Was up at 8am to go and get him though lol! 

We've decided to sell our 2nd car. We only did 1100 miles in it last year! The £256 mot and £140 tax was the last straw lol. Stephen has agreed we can get a new kitchen when we sell it :) excited!!!!


----------



## bbymc

Ooh a new kitchen! Thats exciting! Do you think you'll get what you want for the car? Any idea what kind of kitchen you want?

Hows Dylans cough Karen? Lewis seems to be getting over his cold, thankfully! Hasnt been long lasting this time like the ones he had when he was really wee.

I saw your post about cardigans on fb laura. I love knitted ones too. I hardly have any now though. I looked on ebay and theres some lovely ones but they are soooo expensive! 

Lewis has woke up at 3 the last 2 mornings and taken about 30 minutes to settle. Both nights its been after some teething powder so I reckon his teeth must be hurting. Im not sure though cos it's been almost exactly the same time both nights. On the bright side though, hes not getting fed at that time and has been going back down until 6.30, fed and down again until between 8.30-9.30. The thing that wakes me up these days is Ryan's bloody snoring! Lol!


----------



## lj2245

Well we were told to aim for £4500 so I hope we can get that! I just want rid of it now though. Selling my iPhone and our massive wii bundle too. Still got Stephens golf irons to sell too! Should bring in over £5000 if all goes well. 

I didn't think about eBay! Ill have a look, thanks :) 

Hope all your boys are better. Alex's gums are terrible looking :(


----------



## bbymc

Lewis has a tooth poking through. Just. But it's there


----------



## lj2245

Yay :) hopefully that will be him over the worst of it! Alex's sleep returned to normal the day after I spotted his first one :) it hasn't come through any further though :( I think he's getting his eye teeth first. Wee vampire!


----------



## bbymc

Lol. Has Alex not been more upset with his?


----------



## lj2245

Not really. He had a few nights of disturbed sleep and I was giving him calpol and calgel but as soon as it poked through he seemed to get some relief and has been ok since. His gums are lumpy and he's still chewing and rashy but not needing any pain relief.


----------



## bbymc

I've used the teetha powders but I don't think that's been enough today. He's exhausted after water babies though so fell asleep no probs. I've got the calpol out and ready for 3am lol


----------



## bbymc

Well lewis STTN last night. 7.20-6.45  Hes been fed and put back down now and hes asleep again  Happy days!! Couldn't have come a better time either cos my friend got free tickets for hairspray tonight at the playhouse  Here's hoping he repeats it tonight  Its odd, when I think about it, the prospect of no night feeds is exciting but it's also a little sad. Thats special me and lewis time. Lol. I never thought I'd be bothered about the prospect of them stopping. How wrong was I!!


----------



## Kaybee

How exciting getting a new kitchen. You going to fill it with baking gadgets :haha: Will keep my fx the car sells.

Well done Lewis. Dylan was up LOADS last night :sleep:. He has a cold with a cough, in fact both boys do :cry: he brought up a feed too, which he never does, so had to change his sleepsuit. Then I thought he had pooped so changed his nappy and when I put him in his cot he just yapped and rolled from one end of the cot to the other back and forth. Thought he was going to pull himself up to sit at one point. Anyway, took him back in with me and after 10 more mins of yapping he went back to sleep. Still woke a couple of hours later for a feed. Think because his nose is blocked he is not getting a proper feed. Kaiden snuck in the bed at some point too. They must of both been comfy though cause I had to wake them at 8 :haha:


----------



## bbymc

Cheeky wee kaiden sneaking in there lol. Nothing quite like a cuddle next to mum when you're feeling lousy tho!  Poor wee dylan. Was he bothered when he was sick? We had the opposite last night. Lewis ate LOADS and kept it all down. I was amazed lol.

Dylan will be up and about in no time! Lewis still doesnt even attempt to roll over :-/ He better start making some sort of attempt soon or I'm gona get worried. :-/

Lewis fell asleep on my bed at 11 when I was drying my hair and he's still asleep! He was only awake for an hour and a half before that!! :-/


----------



## Kaybee

Dylan was not bothered in the slightest when he was sick. Don't think he even noticed really. It did cross my mind not to change him but there was quite a lot and he was soaked down one side and it was a bit cold so couldn't leave him...plus it wasn't very nice to cuddle into :haha:

Lewis will be mobile soon enough. I fear Dylan is going to be quick at getting up to mischief like Kaiden. :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

Ill catch up when I have a minute. Running on 2 hrs sleep and still have a cake to make before bed. Zzzz


----------



## arlene

Hi girlies. Apologies for my absence! I have been reading but every time I go to reply I remember something else I should be doing! I know the feeling Laura, as well as being allocated two streets in my scheme for Avon, I've been given 2 in Armadale which is the next town over. Been trying to sort books so I can drop them through doors tomorrow. Will catch up soon though! Xx


----------



## bbymc

I viewed the caves with my mum today and met the celebrant who might marry us. Its got me so excited! 

Having issues with the MIL again. Her side of Ryan's family mostly live in Canada and even though we haven't decided what we're doing yet in terms of invites, she has emailed them all (there's about 50) and told them the date and invited them all!! Ryan gave her shit and her response was ' well, you're having it too soon and they need notice!' He then explained that they may not all get an invite and she said she would then uninvite them! And preceeded to give ryan crap saying we should have told her not to invite them. We were just like 'erm.. since when is it up to you to invite anyone? We're the ones getting married' if she was helping pay then fine. But shes not. 

God shes annoying. I don't want to tell her anything now! !.


----------



## lj2245

Lol my MIL did the exact same thing, but before we had booked anything. When we told her we wouldn't be inviting all of her 6 sisters to our wedding as we wouldn't be paying to feed hundreds of people we don't see from one year to the next. She got in such a huff about it that I ended up telling her we'd decided to get married just me, Stephen and Shaun. She cried for days. Then we decided to get married abroad so only the folk who really liked us would fork out to come. In the end that was only one of her sisters. She didn't complain. She did harp on about us having a reception when we got home so her sisters could come and I said we would be more than happy to but she'd be paying for it. She changed her mind pretty quick! 

You need to develop a thick skin because I swear she will unintentionally ruin your entire day otherwise :|


----------



## bbymc

I'm not telling her anything now. She's so opinionated. She saw my engagement ring sitting in the living room and she oped it to have a nose at the detailed authenticity card. It's none of her business! Then I left the tartan swatches out accidentally and she had a nose and passed opinion on them too. It's a joke. It's like she has no boundaries and thinks its ok to go nosing about!

I'm just glad Ryan thinks she's as out of order as I do and he tells her that! He won't let her ruin anything.

I just find her sooo hard to get on with. She's so inconsiderate too. Told me on Wednesday she would visit 'early morning' so I didn't go out after Lewis' nap cos I figured she'd be arriving any min. She didn't come til 3pm! Then didn't apologise and acted if she hadn't done anything wrong. She had us waiting around for hours!


----------



## lj2245

What were her opinions on the tartans? Maybe she's just interested in her sons day? I can't imagine Shaun or Alex getting married without me being involved somehow lol. I'd be devastated if they kept me in the dark about everything, especially if the mother of the bride was involved.


----------



## bbymc

I don't mind her being involved but I do mind her trying to take over and do things without asking us. She's already started trying to do that with inviting folk when we haven't even decided on a guest list ourselves.

I totally understand she is excited and keen to be involved but she's so pushy. I can't be bothered with her trying to push us around like she does. It's like she thinks that cos its her son getting married, that gives her licence to do what she wants and to take over. I know the more I involve her, the more she will try to take over. Ryan says that too.

My parents are involved because they are footing the bill and cos I want my mums opinion on my dress. They are of the opinion, ' its you and Ryan's wedding so just do what you want'. 

It's difficult cos the more she tries to take over and force her opinions on us the less we want her involved. And she obviously would like to be involved.

She liked the tartans but said we should be going with the tartan of her family cos that's tradition. She wanted me to look it up and all that but I point blank refused and said there is no point lol


----------



## lj2245

Stick to your guns. She can only take over as much as you let her. I challenged my MIL every time she overstepped the mark and things got terrible for ages but eventually she realised that I'm not going to let her walk over me so things are ok now.


----------



## bbymc

Im going to stand my ground. We will have a big bust one day. I know we will. Cos she just doesn't seem to know boundaries. It will be interesting once ryan and I have another baby cos she cant treat me like some clueless idiot. One good thing at least is that ryan gets pissed off with her about the same stuff so he always is on my side. Its easy for him to put her in her place though. I don't want an atmosphere. Cos if I had to have it out with her over something, I'd probably end up saying I didn't want her visiting unless ryan was there. 

Did you manage to bake all your cakes then?


----------



## Kaybee

Oh man what a cheeky witch inviting them all on your behalf :shock: my MIL is the opposite and doesnt get involved at all. Its only since i have been on maternity leave that she maybe sees the boys once a week and thats cause at the weekend when i take them to the park and say to k lets go see nanny to get him out :wacko:

How is stephen?

We have mice :growlmad: dave thought it was just one and we (he) put traps out last night and got two. i want them gone!!

Kaiden out of the blue yesterday while playing said ' i need to drive to the hospital to see my little sister' :haha: i mentioned it again to dave saying i think k wants a little sister but he said he doesnt think so :haha:


----------



## lj2245

Do you think you will convince him? Lol. I still haven't had a period :| I could always be pregnant I guess :haha:

Got the cakes done :) Got 2 more to do tomorrow and another 2 for Tuesday lol. I am SO busy! 

Stephen is ok. He was sore for a few days and still isn't back at work as he needs to be able to restrain the patients and can't with a gammy shoulder.


----------



## Kaybee

I don't think he will be convinced but i am not going back on the pill until i stop bf as i didnt get on with the mini pill. I think my period started about 3-4 weeks after i stopped bf kaiden. Do you think you should test? 

Thats brill you are so busy. Is stephen able to help with alex while he is off so you can bake?


----------



## lj2245

Stephen takes Alex all day while I'm in the kitchen but I'm getting nothing but guilt trips at the minute because I'm in the kitchen so much. I don't make him feel guilty when he goes to work so I'm getting really sick of it. I'm bringing in £200-£300 a week that we need so he should just get on with it and be grateful but like a typical man he can't do anything baby related without acting like he's doing it as a huge favour for me. Looking forward to him going back to work tbh. 

No point testing as I'm only 7 days into the 2ww, technically. Lol. We have only BD'd once recently and that was when Alex was at Stephen's mums last week. I have no idea if I was even ovulating. It's doubtful but would be an end to my cake business lol. I couldn't be in there trying to decorate cakes with morning sickness!


----------



## lj2245

How are you all?


----------



## Kaybee

We are good, well apart from the boys still having a cough/cold. Dave working today and Kaiden is going to his pals for lunch and a play after nursery so its just me and Dylan. Not used to having free time so not sure what to do with us :haha: 

I worked from home for a while, before children, and dave used to forget that I was working on the computer...not playing. Can only imagine it would be even more annoying if he did that now. Every 2 years I need to do an online exam to renew a qualification and the last time I told Dave to keep him & Kaiden out the kitchen while I did it and that lasted 5 mins :dohh: That reminds me I will need to do that again in a couple of months I think :nope:

It must be a man thing because I feel like whenever I need to do something, like pee or make the dinner for eg I always say to dave ' can you watch/entertain dylan'.....why do I need to do that he is his responsibility too :growlmad:


----------



## Kaybee

Sorry, forgot to ask, how are you?


----------



## Kaybee

Oh yes, I was also going to ask you girls if you had any thoughts on Christmas yet? I really am struggling for ideas for Dylan as he has gotten so much stuff that Kaiden had. Not even got that many ideas for Kaiden really. The only thing I have thought for Dylan is the hide & squeak eggs. Maybe I will wrap up my old mobile phone since he currently slavering & gnawing on mine just now :haha:


----------



## lj2245

I'm good. Still not moved much from the kitchen! 

Stephen thinks it's more of a hobby than a job because I actually enjoy doing it. Lol! I'd rather be in the living room rolling around the floor with Alex and Shaun but I need to earn a wage and the first year in any new business is always the most difficult.


----------



## arlene

Hey girls. 

we're good, the last week or so has been manic! Had loads of issues with my avon order for the fayre on Saturday. Ended up being a bit of a fail, I only sold 3 items!! It wasn't as busy as the last one though cos the location was a bit rubbish. Still going to do the next one though, hopefully I can sell a bit more in the run up to Christmas. I've now got about 150 houses to deliver books to as well so getting loads od exercise! 

Have to say, John is really good at entertaining James when I have Avon or Showcase stuff to do. 

I haven't a clue re Christmas!! I don't think we're going to spend loads on him tbh cos I think the grandparents will go nuts on him! Lol. Xx


----------



## bbymc

We are good. Lewis has 2 teeth now and he seems to always be pretty sore. I feel so sorry for him cos he never cries. It breaks my heart. Any of the boys got any signs of (more) teeth?

We haven't even considered Xmas yet. Too much wedding stuff going on! I need to find my dress in the next 3 weeks!! :-/

Ryan is pretty good at taking Lewis.im going to start doing the bookwork for my mum and dad so I'll need Ryan to entertain Lewis then.


----------



## lj2245

I've started Christmas shopping but have only done my Dads so far. He got Shaun a Kindle Fire HD and Alex a load of toys. I have no idea what to get Shaun. There is nothing he wants or needs. We went round toys r us 5 times with his birthday vouchers before he finally found something to spend them on! Alex will be easier as we don't have any of Shaun's toys from that age and only plan on getting him a half dozen things to open. 

It's a shame the fayre didn't go to plan Arlene :( FIngers crossed for the next one being better. 

Did you see anything you liked when you were out yesterday Emma? was it yesterday? All the days have blurred into one.

Alex is currently eating the curtains :( No more teeth yet but he has one corner of one through and 3 massive lumps where others are about to break through.


----------



## bbymc

Jeez he's gona have loads soon then!!

I found a bridesmaids dress that we all liked and a wedding dress that I loved but I had to make an appt to go try it on so I'm going back tomorrow with my sis in law. We need to get moving and decide on a tartan ASAP cos it looks like we are going to have to get a made to measure kilt for Lewis which could take ages to be made. We need to get invites sorted too so folk have maximum notice lol. It's quite stressful!!


----------



## lj2245

Have you booked a date then? Sorry if you already told us this, I am SO tired lol


----------



## bbymc

Not signed anything yet but we've got a date held and are waiting on the contracts coming through the post. 22nd Feb 2014  Very soon as wedding dates go! A lot to organise in the next wee while. Once we have the bigger things sorted I will be happy but right now its so stressful. I'll be glad in the end though. 

Lewis just woke up screaming his head off. Its either his teeth or a bad dream. Wee soul :-(

Btw, see if milk is meant to be where lewis gets most of his nutrition for the first year, does that mean when the wedding comes at 10 months old, he will still be feeding every 4 hours? Xx


----------



## lj2245

I don't think they still get most of their nutrition from milk at 10 months do they? They should be on 3 meals a day by then. I can't remember properly but I think I was giving Shaun milk in a sippy cup by then and it was only 3 or 4 times a day. :shrug: pretty sure he was taking about 30oz in 4 goes with 9oz at bedtime. Breastfeeding may well be entirely different and I'm sure it will depend on the baby. Alex is still only taking a few ounce every few hours.

It's amazing how quickly you forget these things and how different it can be with each child! Shaun was eating regularly by now and Alex is still only having a wee bit of fruit and veg every other day!


----------



## bbymc

I'm quite confused about it all. Cos I thought like you, that the aim was 3 meals a day plus milk but there's a whole school of people who say the first year is for introducing foods rather than making them mostly what the child eats. So like, with blw you would give them a taste of whatever you're eating but as that won't be much, they still get all their milk feeds and thats where they get most of their calories from. And if the child starts to drop feeds then you cut back on the amount of food they are getting. But only up to a year old.


----------



## Kaybee

Morning 

No teeth here yet. I got him an amber teething necklace. I'm not sure that it works :shrug: I have noticed he is not drooling as much and isn't chewing his fingers the same although still likes a good chew on things. He seems happy so that is the main thing although his sleeping is terrible just now. :sleep:

Re: weaning I was told that food is fun until one. With BLW you won't know how much they are actually eating as you trust them to eat as much as they need and it is all about tasting things. Having said that with Kaiden we did TW with loads of finger foods. He was around 7 months when I went back to work and just did mornings for 2-3 months then worked until 3.30. Before I went back to work I pumped loads of milk and froze it and he would not take any of it from a bottle or cup :dohh: I found that by around 10 months he would BF on waking, I would squeeze in a quick BF before leaving at 8.30ish & then that would be him until I got home around 4. Dave would feed him something pureed or from a jar for lunch. He would BF at 4 when I got in & then I would let him BF as much as he wanted the rest of the day. He would have dinner with us around 6ish. I did find though that Kaiden still wanted to BF during the night but I don't know if it was just a comfort thing TBH. I didn't refuse because, well I felt a but guilty going back to work & he wouldn't take any EBM, I was tired & needed to get up early and function at work the next day so it was easier to just let him BF & also I quite liked the extra snuggles. He was not much older than 1 (I think) when he dropped feeds during the day unless he was feeling poorly or bumped himself. I do remember a couple of times refusing him feeds during the day and distracting him with something else but can not remember what age he was.

Sorry went on a bit. All babies are different. I think once you start weaning proper you will know what his appetite is like and just follow his lead.


----------



## arlene

Morning, how are we all today? 

Oh my god, it's so miserable ouside!!! Think James and I are gonna have a duvet day with some disney films (more for my benefit than his!). Think I'm coming down with a cold too, which is typical the week before I have a show!! Would any of you guys fancy coming to see it? It's all to raise money for Macmillan and we're doing everything from Chuck Berry and Rod Stewart to Adele, Doctor Who and Coldplay. Xx


----------



## lj2245

I'm doing a Macmillan event myself next weekend. I have that on the Friday and then have to drive to Ayrshire with a jake and neverland pirates cake, then on sat I have a Chelsea cake then on Sunday I have a giant cupcake and 40 cupcakes for a baby shower. Then I have a giant minion and a birthday cake for a 7 year old and her dad, then a birthday cupcake order on tues and a skyrim cake on weds. I have Thursday off! Lol I'll be going nowhere next weekend :(


----------



## arlene

At least the business is going well!! Lol. James is napping on the chair, I'm lying on the couch with a hot water bottle watching Peter Pan! Lol xx


----------



## Kaybee

Aww arlene hope you feel better soon. Hope your show is goes well it sounds like it will be a good night but probably a bit far for me to go.

Laura that is brill you are so busy.


----------



## bbymc

I'd love to come Arlene but we are staying at home this weekend so I'm pretty certain we will be away next weekend. If it had been this weekend I would have came along.

Laura it sounds like you are run off your feet. That's awesome! I was thinking btw, are you vat registered? Cos if not, you better watch. We are hoping to chooses tartan at the weekend so if we do, we need to get a cake design sorted with you 

So I went dress shopping with my sis in law again today and I think we found 'the' dress. It's gorgeous! It had us both in tears lol. We might have found the dresses for the bridesmaids and flower girls too  we are all going back to the shop tomorrow. It's sooo exciting. I can't wait for my mum to see it!


----------



## Kaybee

Laura you dont need to worry about vat until your sales are over 79K over a rolling 12 months (or less) although you can register any time if you wish but doubt your custmoers would like it :flower:

Thars great that you have found a dress Emma. Are you going to describe it to us or are you keeping it all a secret?


----------



## arlene

It's on from Tuesday Emma if you can make it through the week. Understand it's hard with Lewis though! 

Oooh, describe it! PM a pic on facebook! I get so excited about wedding chat. Hate not being able to plan my own though! Xx


----------



## bbymc

I only said that about vat cos ryan told me to lol. I have no clue about it lol. 

I can't pm a pic cos the pics that come up on Google are different from the dress. I'll pm it though cos its rhard to explain. Its gotta be kept between us though. I don't really want anyone getting wind of what its like lol.

I'll see what ryan's shifts are like next week and if he is off one night I could come along


----------



## Kaybee

I do (lots of) vat and tax returns at work :wacko:

Yay looking forward to hearing about the dress. 

BTW are any of you ladies loosing loads of hair? Mine is coming out loads just now. Think i might see about getting it cut again and see if that helps. My finger nails are a mess too as they keep breaking. I dont want them long just now anyway in case i scratch dylan but i dont want them broken this short either!


----------



## lj2245

Oohh I missed all the chat lol! 

Emma, I have registered my kitchen with environmental health and have registered as a sole trader under my name, I am currently Laura Japp T/A Jappacakes. I wouldn't have been able to register as Jappacakes due to copyright reasons lol. Karen is corrrect about VAT. My sales will never reach that amount so I don't need to worry about that :)

Karen, my hair was falling out so much that it was really beginning to scare me :( I got it cut short in the hope that it would stop it coming out so much but no, it's still falling out and I am beginning to look a bit bald! I also have tiny wee wispy bits around my temples where it's fallen out and growing back in! 

Still no period... no bfp either right enough. Had no idea I'd be peeing on sticks quite so soon! 

I think I want to go and dig my wedding dress out and just wear it for a little while. That would be totally normal right? lol. 

Another cake is done! I am pooped. I hate spending so much time away from Alex and Shaun but by god I'm loving having a job I actually enjoy!


----------



## bbymc

I need a rant... lol.

I stupidly put up a wedding related status n fb and several of ryan's family have commented asking when it is. I don't want to make it public yet since we still need confirmation from the venue but im really annoyed. We both have family in Canada but his side have been making comments like 'when is it? Us Canadians need to know' and 'us in canada might want to come'. I understand where they are coming from but it's pissing me off that they are all assuming they are invited. No one in my family has assumed their invited. And none would dream of asking. His family seem to think its ridiculous that they have to wait until they get an actual invite. They act like its up to them whether they come or not rather that it being up to ryan and I to invite them! Its childish but it makes me want to say ' who says you're even invted?' Lol. That's about the size of it anyway. We both come from huge families and I'm not inviting a lot of people I'd love to invite because there's too many. My family totally understand that. But his clearly think they will all be invited. It's like they think just being family means they are invited. Thats just not the case. And them all assuming so is getting on my wick! I would never assume I'm invited to anyone's wedding. Let alone insist on knowing the date before anything s even finalised!

Rant over. I feel better now. Thats been pissing me off all night! Lol


----------



## bbymc

I should say, I would assume I was invited if ryan was the best man lol. As was the case with that wedding last year. But im sure most people would assume that in that case lol. Incidently, that couple aren't getting an invite to our wedding lol


----------



## lj2245

I would just put a comment saying 'everyone who is invited to the wedding will receive an invite when the date has been confirmed'. 

Families are nuts and you're about to double yours ;)


----------



## lj2245

Omg lol. They might like to come?? I'd put an end to that right now and firmly say that it's very rude to assume its up to them if they are invited. I want to say something a lot cheekier than I already did.


----------



## arlene

My god!! My cousin is in Toronto and we got invited to her wedding last year. John and I couldn't make it but I would never have assumed we were invited!! Xx


----------



## Kaybee

Laura are you wearing your wedding dress? :haha: 

I must confess to POAS as well. I only really did it because I spotted a digi test in a drawer & after seeing it my mind went into overdrive and before I knew it I was peeing on it. It was a BFN, of course. What is it with the urge to POAS....or is that just me :wacko::haha:


----------



## lj2245

Nah I decided to strip the wallpaper off the hall walls so no wedding dress :)


----------



## Kaybee

Booo!


----------



## lj2245

I know. Lol

We just ordered a Chicken Chasni and naan from a place we haven't ordered from as Stephen said he's sick of the usual place and it was terrible :( The Chasni was so salty and the naan was supposed to be a sweet naan but it was just naan bread with yellow raisins in it :( I am starving!!


----------



## bbymc

Seriously beginning to wish we hadnt confirmed anything now. I'm wondering why I was so keen to get married now. its supposed to be a happy time. Its fast turning into a horrible time!


----------



## arlene

What's happened? Xx


----------



## lj2245

This is the hardest part Emma. It doesn't last long. Soon you will tell the idiots giving you grief to p off. Thankfully you have a good family on your side, they will get you through it. Getting married is about you two saying your vows and about what happens after the wedding day, not this bit. This is a necessary evil and you will be frustrated, so stressed you can't eat, upset, overwhelmed and pissed off with everyone but on the day you won't give a crap about any of it because it is all so worth it.


----------



## lj2245

Funny how we moved over to FB chat lol :) 

Still no period :|


----------



## Kaybee

LOL, I know.

Hmmm do you think you might be? It could be that your body will take a bit of time to get back to normal and maybe even longer after having such a restricted diet for a while?


----------



## lj2245

Tests say not and they would def be positive by now so def not. I have no patience lol!! I just want to get back to normal but it's only been 5 weeks.


----------



## bbymc

Any sign of AF yet then laura? I think it can sometimes take up to 6 months for things to go back to normal. I hope not cos im hoping im pregnant again by the time I go back to work. Hopefully over the worst of the ms too lol. Obviously can't start trying til after the wedding either. 

How are the boys? Alex and Dylan feeling better? Lewis is getting more teeth I think. He kept screaming last night and when we went in he was asleep :-/


----------



## lj2245

Now Alex can sit he's into EVERYTHING. He grabs everything he can get his paws on and goes straight for his mouth. 

No AF :| 

How are the wedding plans coming along? Any more problems with the out-laws?


----------



## Kaybee

Still no teeth but sure there will be at least one any day now. He still has a cough too. He went to sleep earlier tonight so hoping he might have a good night. 

I tried dylan with some formula afer dinner tonight just to see if he would take it instead of me having to express. He was a bit bemused to start with then wasnt impressed. Not sure if he was just too tired maybe :shrug: i was really hoping he would take a bottle as i want to start going to an excercise class in the evening and it means being out at his bedtime....looks like it wont happen for a while yet. :nope:


----------



## bbymc

Im sure if you persevere he will take a bottle eventually. I was thinking of doing similar with lewis occasionally just so I can have someone else put him to bed if I wanted on our wedding night. 

Hmmm. I wonder how long it will be before my AF comes back. Do you remember how long it took after Kaiden Karen? 

Wedding plans coming along nicely. Think ive sorted most thing tbh. Was looking into wedding cars the other day and nearly fainted at the price! :-/

No other probs with ryan's family... yet. But his mum is on holiday. We emailed the Canadians and all barr two have ignored it! The 2 that replied aren't coming. 

Our baby monitor broke last night. It was 90 quid and has only been in use for 3 months! Total joke!


----------



## lj2245

Are you going to take it back? You will be due a refund or replacement as it's still under warranty.


----------



## bbymc

It was a gift bought off amazon so I don't know how to return it :-(


----------



## Kaybee

Email Amazon and see what they say. Could Lewis have played with the settings? I don't really use mine but I went to one day and Kaiden had been messing with it and it took me ages to change all the setting so it would work. 

I will keep trying the bottle every few days and see. Will get Dave to try as well. Kaiden was BF (at bedtime, during the night) until about 2 weeks before his second birthday then AF started about 3-4 weeks after that. 

I have heard the price of wedding cars are pricey. I think as soon as you mention wedding the price goes up!

Do you think the Canadians that haven't replied are being difficult or just taking time to make sure they can come?


----------



## bbymc

God, how did you manage to feed during the night for 2 years?! That would kill me!

I think the Canadians are probably sussing out if they will be able to come. Most probably know they can't make it though. They need to let us know ASAP though so we can invite other people in the place of them.

It's the parent bit of the monitor that is broken so Lewis couldn't have touched it. I dropped it though so that might have been why it broke. :-(


----------



## Kaybee

It just kind of went into a blur lol. I just couldnt bring myself to refuse him....i did in the end and it was horrid but did it when i was off work on holiday so it didnt matter so much if i didnt get a reasonable sleep. Its funny, if you had asked me before he was born how long i would bf for i never would have said 2 years but they actually pass by so quickly and even though by that age he could do loads and was really independant when he cuddled in and wanted that comfort, it was just lovely to still be needed. I think because i missed him while being at work as well probably meant we carried on longer.


----------



## arlene

Well James seems to have gone backwards with his sleep :-( he was up at half one and 4.45 for a feed this morning then up again now. I'm going to take him to the hv today to get weighed and ask qhat she thinks about his cough. He's had it for a week now, and it feels like he's wheezy in his chest. I don't know whether to just call for a docs app at 8 or wait and see what she says xx


----------



## lj2245

He's probably just having a growth spurt and needing the extra milk. If you're worried about his cough definitely get a docs appt :)


----------



## Kaybee

How did you get on with HV?


----------



## arlene

Dr says his cough will clear up, it's not in his chest. Spoke to the hv re his sleep and she asked about solids. Said I'd tried him with carrot and he's on porridge, she said they'd normally recommend 24wks but he's 22wks, a big boy and obviously waking coa he's hungry so crack on with solids. 

he went to bed at 8.45pm, woke for a feed at half 11 then started screaming when I tried to out him back into bed at 12.10. Ended up.coming downstairs with him cos he wouldn't stop and John has the bug I had just before show week. Think he can't breathe properly through his nose so put some vicks on his vest and gave him some calpol. He's just dropped off now thankfully. Gonna try and put him in his moses basket on the floor, run up for a blanket then try and get some shut eye xx


----------



## lj2245

:( Don't suppose you have one of those vicks plug in things? Always worked wonders when Shaun was a baby.


----------



## arlene

No I don't. Keep meaning to put vicks on his feet before I put him into bed xx


----------



## lj2245

:)


----------



## bbymc

Just noticed your new ticker!!


----------



## lj2245

I was getting a new one for Alex as his old one only went to 1 year and figured I may aswell :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u all doing? And big congrats Laura wots ur due date?xx


----------



## bbymc

Hi. Congrats on your wee surprise  not long to go now! We are good thanks. Back ttc again and currently 3 days into the tww! I'm bursting to start POAS lol. How are you?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great ur ttc already tbh we would hav waited a cpl of years but prob best it happened this way cos there might never of been a second one lol. Aw when u testing Hun?xx


----------



## bbymc

Aw really? Lol. Do you know what you're having then?

I'll be testing around the 2nd June but I'll only be 10dpo then. Can't stand to wait the full 14 days lol


----------

